#ubuntu-desktop 2008-10-20
<didrocks> morning
<seb128> hello didrocks
<didrocks> lut seb128 :)
<mvo> hm, when I click on fusa/shutdown I get a shutdown immediately, I guess this is intended?
<mvo> (no further confirmation?)
<seb128_> mvo: would be a question for ted, but I think that's intended indeed
<seb128_> not sure if that's a good idea though
<mvo> right
<mvo> I was wondering the same
<mvo> otoh its not easy to hit accidentially so it should be ok
<seb128_> not sure about that
<seb128_> that's the same menu which is used to open a guest session for example
<seb128_> and it's always possible to hit the wrong item there
<mvo> hmmm, I just clicked shutdown and it did not, just brought me back to the login screen
<seb128> do you have several users logged?
<seb128> I think there is some safeguards to not shutdown a box when something else is connected
<mvo> yes, I have a open guest session
<mvo> but still, just giving me a login screen without further explaination is not ideal
<mvo> hrm, I guess I'm a bit late with that
<seb128> right, I guess that the action blocked due to other users being logged and the applet not handling that case so giving no clue about it
<seb128> you can try to use the session dialog to see if that works better
<mvo> I will file a bug I think
<seb128> you should
<seb128> either the menu item should not be active or it should display a "do you really want to shutdown or do you want to log out" dialog
<mvo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fast-user-switch-applet/+bug/282403
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282403 in fast-user-switch-applet "Cannot shutdown or restart when more than one user is logged in" [Medium,Triaged]
<mvo> not sure if I should assign it to tedg directly or not
<seb128> it should
<seb128> lut huats
<huats> hello seb128
<huats> thanks for the anjuta and gnome-build :)
<huats> the gcalctool is ready on LP :)
<huats> just to be sure you won't be without nothing to do :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> huats: gnome-build has been sponsored by dholbach, I did anjuta
<huats> ok :)
<huats> I've checked the name :)
<huats> sorry I haven't checked the name of the sponsor :)
<didrocks> seb128: that's why you didn't play longer yesterday on Mario Kart!!! I got you!
<didrocks> oupss
<huats> didrocks: you were supposed to talk to me :)
<didrocks> huats: it was for you
<seb128> didrocks: that was for huats I guess? ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: sorry ;)
<didrocks> seb128: you know, huats was loosing, so, I can understand him :D
<seb128> ;-)
 * didrocks runs...
<huats> seb128: hum...
<huats> I can find the stats
<huats> but if I remember well you have been after me on EVERY races ....
<huats> :)
<didrocks> huats: you have a bad memory, I'm sure ;)
<huats> :)
<slomo> seb128: please sync gst-plugins-good0.10 and gst-plugins-bad0.10 :) these should be essentially the same as the releases today
<seb128> slomo: what versions?
<seb128> I did sync the new -good saturday, is there a new one since?
<slomo> i've uploaded good 0.10.10.3-1 and bad 0.10.8.3-1 on saturday... if you've synced them already then everything is good ;)
<seb128> I did merge the good update, not bad yet because syncs bypass the freezes but that would be a good idea to update
<slomo> seb128: what changes did you merge for good? and bad definitely should be synced, the FLV demuxer in 0.10.8.2 had a bad bug ;)
<seb128> slomo: the ubuntu package a patch to use libv4l
<seb128> ok
<slomo> seb128: oh? do you have a bug number for me? :)
<seb128> slomo: bug #260918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260918 in medibuntu "needed: libv4l and associated application patches (or "gspca stopped working in 2.6.27")" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260918
<slomo> iirc there was a bug in bugzilla about porting the v4l plugin to libv4l but it wasn't accepted yet because it would make v4l2src not work on solaris anymore or soemthing
<seb128> slomo: we don't really care about solaris ;-)
<seb128> the patch is a fedora one apparently
<slomo> seb128: i'll try to push people a bit to get this included upstream... problem is, that i don't have any v4l devices ;)
<seb128> slomo: thanks
<slomo> seb128: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=545033 is the upstream bug btw
<ubottu> Gnome bug 545033 in gst-plugins-good "[v4l2src] Add support for camera specific formats" [Normal,New]
<crevette> hello
<crevette> slomo, as you talk about web camera problem, I've an issue with mine could i tbe related? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/282473
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282473 in linux-meta "cheese doesn't work with my webcam (Philips PCVC740K ToUcam Pro)" [Undecided,New]
<crevette> how can I fix it, or provide useful information
<crevette> webcam and media are totally a black box for me
<slomo> crevette: sorry, no idea... i don't know much about webcams or v4l :)
<crevette> okay, I though gstreamer was into the stack :)
<crevette> I don't really know if it is a kernel issue or other place
<slomo> crevette: well, it could be a gstreamer problem, a general kernel problem, a driver problem, a hardware problem, ... no idea :)
<slomo> crevette: does your webcam work with other, non-gstreamer software?
<crevette> slomo, that's my point
<crevette> I used to work 3 weeks ago :)
<crevette> it
<crevette> with vlc for instance?
<crevette> I'll try tonight, hat's a good idea
<slomo> :)
<crevette> slomo, at least I remember I tried using gstreamer-properties, using v4lsrc works fine, vl4src gives me the screen screen
<crevette> but as said cheese doesn't rely on gst, but kernel, to find which one it should use
<crevette> yeah, so gst is not to blame
<kwwii> seb128: I have an update for the human icon theme (adding a 16x16 logout icon to fix a bug)...should I suggest including it in intrepid or wait until after?
<seb128> kwwii: can you talk to pitti about that? that can likely go to intrepid
<seb128> trying other GNOME updates be back after a restart
<tedg> A user is reporting this error message.  "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fast-user-switch-applet_2.24.0-0ubuntu4_i386.deb: le sous-processus nouveau script post-removal a retourné une erreur de sortie d'etat 1"  How is that caused?
<james_w> tedg: the postinst returned 1
<james_w> er, postrm sorry
<tedg> Yes, but what would make that happen?
<james_w> the new postrm, I guess they are installing fusa?
<tedg> I think they're upgrading.  But FUSA doesn't have a postrm, well unless cdbs installs one.
<seb128> tedg: could be any command listed there breaking for any reason
<seb128> tedg: it does, it unregister the schemas, update scrollkeeper, etc
<tedg> So, I guess the real quesion is, is this something I should worry about?
<seb128> that's likely another scrollkeeper issue, though not sure, ask the submitter to run the postrm using sh -x
<james_w> tedg: is there terminal output attached to the bug?
<tedg> james_w: no, bug 189032  -- the person posted into an invalid bug, but the upgrade was of the most recent package.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 189032 in fast-user-switch-applet "package fast-user-switch-applet 2.21.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-removal script killed by signal (Interrupt)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189032
<tedg> seb128: Is there a wiki page or something on how to do that?
<seb128> tedg: not that I know
<mpt> tedg, seb128, who's in charge of the fusa update script?
<mvo> mpt: me
<mvo> (I think)
<mpt> mvo, the "Update" button does nothing when I click it
<mpt> the window stays open
<tedg> seb128: Okay, how do I get the postrm?  Is there some way to merge the rules file and find out what it all is?
<mvo> mpt: do you have the least version of gnome-panel ? one of the previous version had this bug but it should be fixed since
<mpt> mvo, this is my first restart after upgrading
<mvo> mpt: could you please check https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/282403 out?
<mpt> (which finished a few mintues ago)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282403 in fast-user-switch-applet "Cannot shutdown or restart when more than one user is logged in" [Medium,Triaged]
<mvo> mpt: oh, so you did a release upgrade just now and it did not work. ok, could you please give me the file /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/fusa-applet.note ? and then run:  python /usr/share/gnome-panel/migrate-fusa-config.py and let me know if that prints anything?
<mpt> argh, my Down key doesn't work
<tedg> mvo: I think that's probably because gpm doesn't have PolicyKit support.  Hmm, I could try enabling it and see if that fixes it.
<mvo> tedg: it looks like the menu shutdown gets ths right
<mvo> (not sure if that is any help)
<mpt> mvo, do you want me to do those things with the window still open, or after clicking "Close"?
<mvo> mpt: both is fine
<seb128> tedg: the postrm is in /var/lib/dpkg/info/fast-user-switch-applet.postrm you can run it manually if you want
<tedg> mvo: That's because the panel is asking the session manager to do the shutdown, and FUSA is asking GPM.  I guess we could ask the session manager for shutdown, but it wouldn't fix any of the other items on the menu (restart, etc.)
<tedg> seb128: Cool, thanks.
<mpt> mvo, https://pastebin.canonical.com/10357/
<mpt> (whoops, wrong pastebin -- mirrored to http://paste.ubuntu.com/60130/ for the curious)
<mvo> mpt: hm, thanks. that is somewhat suprising.
 * mvo scratches his head
<mvo> mpt: its a bug in the script - could you run "gconftool --dump /apps/panel > /tmp/panel.gconf" please? and then mail me the panel.gconf output?
<mvo> mpt: out of curiosity, did you remove the logout item manually while reading the note?
<mvo> mpt: its still a bug, I'm just trying to figure out how to trigger it
<mpt> mvo, no, I didn't touch the panel at all after the window opened
 * mvo scratches his head again
<mpt> mvo, sent
<mvo> thanks mpt!
<mpt> I guess that means I won't be able to see that new menu ... at least until I figure out how to get right-clicking working again
<mpt> (so that I can add it myself)
<mvo> mpt: if you just comment out the "l.remove(logout)" line in the path it should work
<mpt> hm
<seb128> pochu: there?
<mvo> mpt: was there anything unusual about the machine before the ugprade? did it have a logout button? did you add more than one maybe?
<mpt> mvo, it had (and still has) zero logout buttons
<mpt> (It used to have one a year ago, but I removed it)
<mvo> mpt: ok, thanks.
<mvo> mpt: (I'm asking to make reproduing that easier)
<mpt> The setup was and is: Main Menu, big empty space, grippy bit, g-p-m, bluetooth thingy, NM, Deskbar, Character Map launcher, brightness, volume, clock, Lock Screen.
<kwwii> seb128: there was a good idea regarding the themes package...we could just remove the index file so that only the pieces show up in the apearance capplet
<didrocks> seb128: ready to do some updates :)
<seb128> didrocks:
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-themes/2.24/gnome-themes-2.24.1.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gconf-editor/2.24/gconf-editor-2.24.1.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/seahorse-plugins/2.24/seahorse-plugins-2.24.1.tar.gz
<seb128> you can take any of those
<seb128> just claim on the chan when you start on something
<didrocks> ok, gnome-themes first
<seb128> lool: hey, could you do the cheese 2.24.1 update? it's likely trivial but I've no configured webcam to try if the software is working before and after upgrade
<seb128> lool: uploads should be done today to be accepted before RC
<seb128> mpt: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=536531 might be an interesting discussion for you if you have an opinion on the topic
<ubottu> Gnome bug 536531 in Appearance "Allow setting the default background" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> they are discussing adding "set system default" buttons to normal applications
<seb128> or rather discussion if those actions should be in standard applications or in admin tools
 * mpt crashes Deskbar
<mpt> Not a fan of Intrepid so far
<didrocks> seb128: bug #286486 ready for sponsoring
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286486 in gnome-themes "Please sponsor gnome-themes 2.24.1 in Intrepid" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286486
<seb128> didrocks: looking
<mpt> thanks seb128, commenting now
<didrocks> I am taking gconf-editor
<seb128> mpt: thank you
 * mpt realizes that the "Reset" button in Keyboard Preferences has an icon, but the "Reset" button in Network Proxy Preferences does not
<huats> seb128: I can take the seahorse plugin one....
<seb128> huats: good ;-)
<pochu> hi seb128
<seb128> pochu: hey
<seb128> pochu: want to do the vino and vinagre update?
<huats> hey pochu
<huats> :)
<seb128> pochu: they need to be done today because of the rc freeze already in action for intrepid
<huats> seb128: bug 286505
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/286505/+text)
<huats> :)
<huats> (it is the seahorse-plugins one)
<seb128> ok
<huats> seb128: if you have anything else in mind....
<pochu> seb128: I don't have an Intrepid system handy right now
<huats> (about update)
<pochu> seb128: the Vinagre update is trivial though
<mpt> mvo, were you aware of bug 279716?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279716 in ubuntu "proxy setting typo appy system-wide" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279716
<seb128> huats:
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/vinagre/2.24/vinagre-2.24.1.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/vino/2.24/vino-2.24.1.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gedit-plugins/2.22/gedit-plugins-2.22.4.tar.gz
<mvo> mpt: oh, let me double check
<huats> I am taking the gedit plugins
<mpt> mvo, I mention it because apparently you fixed it already so maybe it just didn't trigger a rebuild or ... [throws random jargon around in the hope it sounds sensible]
<mvo> mpt: yeah, I'm a bit puzzled, I thought I sponsored the right patch, I need to investigate
<huats> seb128: not sure I can finish the gedit plugins before the security guy put me out of the building.... if so, I'll finish it tonight at home... (but I am doing it)
<seb128> huats: ok, I'm going to be away for dinner etc soon now anyway
<huats> :)
<huats> ok
<seb128> huats: take your time, see you later
<huats> sure
<huats> have a nice diner :)
<seb128> thanks, you too
<didrocks> I am taking vino update
<didrocks> ok, taking vinagre now
<lool> cheese pushed
<didrocks> hum, I got an error on vinagre, it seems it can't retrieve an external file: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4aff6ae0
<didrocks> does anybody have an idea.
<didrocks> ?
<pochu> didrocks: do you have --disable-scrollkeeper in DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS in debian/rules?
<didrocks> seb128_: bug #286540 and bug #286555 done
<seb128_> didrocks: good
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286540 in gconf-editor "Please sponsor gconf-editor 2.24.1 into intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286540
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286555 in vino "Please sponsor vino 2.24.1 into intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286555
<didrocks> seb128: I have an issue on vinagre, an external ressource seems to not be available (cf http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4aff6ae0)
<didrocks> (or well setted up)
<seb128> didrocks: it should not try to access internet, could be a missing xml catalog or something
<seb128> didrocks: I'm making dinner now but I can have a look after that, do you want other updates to do?
<didrocks> seb128: for sure :)
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/xchat-gnome/0.24/xchat-gnome-0.24.1.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gucharmap/2.24/gucharmap-2.24.1.tar.gz
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/gtk-engines/2.16/gtk-engines-2.16.1.tar.gz
<didrocks> seb128: juste for you record, the vinager update correct bug #275460
<didrocks> just*
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275460 in vinagre "Bookmarks not migrated when upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275460
<didrocks> ok, taking xchat
<didrocks> seb128: have a good diner :)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> didrocks: you can ask to jwendell on #ubuntu-bugs about the vinagre issue
<seb128> didrocks: he's upstream and rolled the tarball
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I will :)
<didrocks> seb128: thx
<seb128> didrocks: did you try if the current intrepid version builds correctly?
<didrocks> seb128: yes, the current one builds
<ember> seb128: can i do gtk2-engines and terminal?
<huats> seb128: back
<huats> :)
<seb128> ember: ok
<ember> thanks!
<seb128> huats: http://download.gnome.org/sources/gucharmap/2.24/gucharmap-2.24.1.tar.gz is yours
<huats> seb128: the gedit-plugins has been done (bug 286578)
<huats> great :)
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/286578/+text)
<huats> I am on my way :)
<didrocks> seb128: bug #286597 also completed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286597 in xchat-gnome "Please sponsor xchat-gnome 0.24.1 into intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286597
<seb128> didrocks: ok, you can go back to figure why vinagre doesn't build then ;-) try to diff the versions, the number of changes should be low
<didrocks> seb128: I am working on that (the vinager.xml file refering the DTD are on the two versions, only one difference on them)
<didrocks> but well, let's try a global diff :)
<huats> seb128:  bug 286606 for gucharmap
<seb128> didrocks: just debdiff
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286606 in gucharmap "Please sponsor gucharmap 2.24.1 into intrepid" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286606
<didrocks> seb128: yes, I got used to diff -Nru, the result is the same, no?
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> lool: there? about the cheese update just to know if you can do it or if I should try to find somebody else
<didrocks> [21:04] <lool> cheese pushed
<seb128> didrocks, lool: thanks ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: this time, it built
<seb128> didrocks: weird
<didrocks> seb128: very strange :/
<didrocks> debdiff is huge
<didrocks> but I do not see any relevant clue
<seb128> didrocks: lot of autotools?
<didrocks> yes
<didrocks> seb128: and also localized xml updates
<seb128> can you attach the update to a bug? I'll have a look to see if there is anything weird
<seb128> one of those could be the issue
<didrocks> seb128: done: bug #286620
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286620 in vinagre "Please sponsor vinagre 2.24.1 into intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286620
<didrocks> I didn't subscribed the sponsor team
<didrocks> do you want the pbuilder trace of the last successful build?
<seb128> didrocks: no that's ok
<seb128> didrocks: want another update?
<didrocks> seb128: yes :)
<seb128> didrocks:
<seb128> http://download.gnome.org/sources/evince/2.24/evince-2.24.1.tar.gz
<didrocks> I'm on it :)
<didrocks> seb128: on bug #286540, I didn't state early enough the "70_autoconf.patch: some changes to make it apply to the new sources"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286540 in gconf-editor "Please sponsor gconf-editor 2.24.1 into intrepid" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286540
<seb128> didrocks: what do you mean?
<didrocks> seb128: I changed the changelog afterwards, too late as you worked on it before (this line is not mentioned in the changelog you uploaded)
<seb128> ah ok, that's alright
<didrocks> yes, I guess ^^
<seb128> what do you mean by some changes btw?
<seb128> did you update it by hand rather than running autoconf to do the update?
<didrocks> yes, I tried to apply the patch with cdbs
<didrocks> 2 rejects (it was LP intregration line)
<seb128> usually the autoconf patches are updated this way
<didrocks> I found the lines and correct it
<seb128> move the current version somewhere else
<seb128> run cdbs-edit-patch autoconf.patch
<seb128> autoconf
<seb128> rm -rf autom4te.cache
<seb128> exit
<didrocks> oh, that's an easier way :)
<didrocks> I note it, thanks
 * huats remembers the many times seb128 told me that :)
<ember> gtk2-engines done and gt branched
<didrocks> hum, autoconf failed, I can put in practice seb128 advice!
<didrocks> seb128: that means that special integration (like LP one, or some lines addition) are done by the autoconf's ubuntu version?
<seb128> didrocks: no, there is one patch which has the configure.in changes and one which is only the autoconf update
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I see the other patch which update the template autoconf file (I was afraid that there were not)
<didrocks> thanks for the tip, it took me some headache previously :)
<didrocks> seb128: it is not possible to run autotools for generating a configure file in debian/rules, without having two patches for one thing?
<seb128> didrocks: it's possible but the behaviour can change depending of the autoconf version installed and we prefer to do the update using a known to be working version rather
<didrocks> seb128: that makes sense
<ember> seb128: mind if i do eog?
<seb128> ember: you can do the eog update
<ember> thanks.
<seb128> didrocks: the autoconf update is for the evince update?
<didrocks> seb128: yes
<didrocks> I am testing it now
<didrocks> seb128: seems to work, bug #286634
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286634 in evince "Please sponsor evince 2.24.1 into intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286634
<seb128> didrocks: it's getting late, do you still want one update or that's enough?
<didrocks> hum, last one :)
<seb128> didrocks: http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-games/2.24/gnome-games-2.24.1.tar.gz
<didrocks> seb128: go for it :)
<seb128> didrocks: feel free to not do it if it's too much work for today, the changelog lists quite some change, that should know make it much harder though
<didrocks> seb128: a harder one for the end, it's always challenging :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> just for the end of the day don't worry there will still be lot of days and update ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: I can't wait for them \o/
<seb128> ;-)
<huats> seb128: if you still have one....
<huats> :)
<seb128> huats: want to do the yelp update to use updated rosetta translations?
<huats> sure
<seb128> huats: I think you did that before no? you need to require a po export on rosetta and add the po update
<huats> yep
<huats> I did it already some time ago :)
<huats> (for hardy I think)
<huats> seb128: do I have to do it now or tomorrow moring will be enought (just to know...)
<seb128> huats: tonight has a better change of being accepted before rc but if that's accepted after rc that will be intrepid anyway so that's not really an issue
<huats> ok ok
<huats> seb128: so tonight it willbe :)
<seb128> ;-)
<huats> seb128: and I have fixed the gedit-plugin charmap pb
<seb128> huats: good
<seb128> huats: and you figured how to try it?
<huats> yet :)
<huats> after I asked my dear didrocks :)
<huats> he is the one who find out :)
<huats> (I must admit that)
<didrocks> huats: and soon, you will admit I won (or lost not as much as you declared) at Mario Kart ;)
<huats> LOL
<huats> no I am sorry I cannot lie :)
<didrocks> :p
<huats> didrocks: the good side, is that you can clearly progress at playing Mario Kart :)
<seb128> but you need to finish your packaging work first ;-)
<huats> :)
<huats> sure
<huats> he needs to :)
<didrocks> huats,seb128 : stop that! A long long time, I was good at video games… (and that's not a « once upon a time » story ;))
<didrocks> s/time/time ago :)
<huats> seb128: I know you are busy with other and more important stuffs... but the gedit-plugins update is ready (bug 286578))
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286578 in gedit-plugins "Please sponsor gedit-plugins 2.22.4 into intrepid" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286578
<seb128> huats: ok thanks
<huats> didrocks: I am sure you were, while playing with your little cousin :)
<huats> seb128: I am doing the yelp one
<didrocks> huats: you know, I do not have the time to play so many, as my president is giving me all the work :p
<huats> :D
<huats> most of my play to mario kart was before I was your president :)
<huats> seb128: there is no yelp-2.24.1 ?
<seb128> huats: no
<huats> ok
<seb128> huats: and you should let didrocks win a game at mariokart next time
<huats> seb128: I will let him 1 race :)
<huats> or may be I'll ask my gf to finish after him once :)
<seb128> ah ah ah
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> is there some way to make g-p-m in intrepid not blind me with the white light of 100% brightness when i log in?
<didrocks> huats: I win against your gf
<huats> ;)
<didrocks> huats: and that's true, this time :)
<didrocks> but I only have this game for the last 10 days
<didrocks> so, that's so easy for you :p
<seb128> dobey: try asking tedg when he's around
<lapo> yo there
<dobey> ok
<dobey> hey lapo
<lapo> ciao dobey
<james_w> huats, seb128: gedit-plugins sponsored
<seb128> james_w: thanks!
<huats> great james_w thanks :)
<didrocks> seb128: yes, it builds (it was long to check in LP the fixed bug): bugs #286667
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286667 in gnome-games "Please sponsor gnome-games 2.24.1 into intrepid" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286667
<seb128> didrocks: ok, thank you for your work on this one too ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: you're welcome
<didrocks> time to go to bed, now :)
<seb128> didrocks: 'night
<didrocks> have a good night everybody ;)
<didrocks> seb128: thanks
<didrocks> (even huats :p)
<seb128> didrocks: don't forget to practice mariokart before sleeping or huats will keep making fun of you there ;-)
<huats> :D
<didrocks> seb128: hum, not tonight, but I will for sure
<seb128> ;-)
<huats> didrocks: good night :)
<didrocks> thanks huats :-)
<didrocks> next time we play, I will win, promise ;)
<huats> sure :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-10-21
<ember> eog done
<mvo> hey seb128
<seb128> hello mvo
<seb128> brb, trying quickly something then I should let my IRC run ;-)
<davmor2> mvo: so the screensaver fix should be in todays image is that right?
<crevette> hey
<seb128> ok, works correctly
<seb128> mvo: how are you?
<mvo> seb128: good, thanks. I was just reviewing the gnome-terminal changes and there is quite a bit of new code
<seb128> mvo: that's sometime the case, complicated code which could be buggy?
<mvo> not sure
<mvo> keybinding handling stuff
<seb128> mvo: and bug fixes worth getting?
<mvo> looks like its all for bug fixes
<seb128> mvo: usually the GNOME guys know what they are doing and don't break to much in stable updates and are quick to fix when they do, so if that's working for you and the changes look okish you can upload
<mvo> ok
<mvo> will do
<huats> morning everyone
<seb128> hello huats
<huats> hello seb128 :)
<huats> seb128: I am doing the yelp translation update....
<huats> I have finally received my export :)
<seb128> huats: you got the po export? ;-)
<seb128> ok good
<huats> yep
<huats> at something around 2:30 as far as I can see on the email
<mvo> seb128: hm: Preparing to replace gnome-terminal-data 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (using gnome-terminal-data_2.24.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<mvo> You must have at least one <locale> entry in a <schema>
<seb128> mvo: oh, it'll not be accepted before rc anyway so maybe better to just not upload it and wait to see if upstream is doing changes
<mvo> ok
<mvo> thanks
<seb128> mvo: thank you for giving an hand on sponsoring ;-)
<mvo> no prob
<didrocks> hello seb128, huats & mvo
<mvo> hey didrocks
<seb128> hey didrocks
<huats> hello didrocks and mvo :)
<mvo> hey huats
<huats> seb128: if you have anything to do that you want to delegate...
<huats> do not hesitate :)
<seb128> huats: ok, noted, nothing right now though, bug triage and CD testing are always welcome though ;-)
<huats> hum
<huats> I'll do my best
<huats> but not really sure I can do that right now :(
<seb128> huats: or just work for your day job, you already did quite some work yesterday evening and this morning for ubuntu
<huats> :)
<huats> I think you are right...
<huats> :(
<didrocks> huats: hum... and you are joking about my work... ;)
<huats> :)
<huats> didrocks: oh, because you are really working ?
<huats> I thought it was a myth :)
<didrocks> huats: I just finished to do the work that arrived during this night :)
<huats> :)
<didrocks> seb128: did you give a look to vinagre strange package? :)
<huats> seb128: just for remembering it : bug 286876
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286876 in yelp "Please sponsor yelp 2.24.0-0ubuntu2 into intrepid" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286876
<seb128> didrocks: not yet, did you try to upload to your ppa to see if it builds correctly on launchpad btw?
<didrocks> seb128: it was what I was planning yesterday when it didn't at home
<didrocks> seb128: hum, not sure that my firewall will enable that (I can this evening)
<seb128> didrocks: that can wait this evening updates will not be accepted before rc now anyway
<didrocks> seb128: ok, so, I will keep you in touch
<didrocks> seb128: vino (bug #286555) is looking for some love :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286555 in vino "Please sponsor vino 2.24.1 into intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286555
<seb128> didrocks: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<didrocks> ok, sorry, forgot it ^^
<seb128> didrocks: you can change the bug to wishlist fix commited if you want
<didrocks> seb128: ok, done :)
 * mpt wonders why Deskbar is now using a Google Chrome icon for its "Search the Web" command
<mvo> hey ember! thanks for your g-t update, I merged it, but now I get:
<mvo> Setting up gnome-terminal-data (2.24.1-0ubuntu1) ...
<mvo> You must have at least one <locale> entry in a <schema>
<mvo> could you please have a look ?
<ember> yes, just a sec
<ember> lunch time.
<ember> mvo: adding <locale> to schemas shouldn't work?
<ember> that change in gt is kinda incomplete due to string freeze
<mvo> ember: I have not looked closely what was causing it myself, If adding this is enough, then just go ahead
<ember> it isn't enough
<ember> mvo: could you try the patch on my branch?
<persia> Good day.  In this week's Japanese Team meeting, bug #283551 was identified as a release-critical issue, as it makes a number of things FTBFS (including pidgin).  A member of the team has prepared a debdiff.  Is this something that could be pushed post-RC?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283551 in glibmm2.4 "HOST_NOT_FOUND symbol conflicts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283551
<didrocks> seb128: vinagre built successfully on my ppa
<seb128> didrocks: ok, subscribe the sponsor team then ;-)
<seb128> persia: could you figure if the fix is in 2.18.1 which is a 2.24.1 stable update and will be pushed after rc
<didrocks> seb128: done bug #286620
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286620 in vinagre "Please sponsor vinagre 2.24.1 into intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286620
<persia> seb128, I think it is included.  I'll verify.
<seb128> persia: not sure now if I should sponsor the change and then do the update or just do the update as planned, I don't like not giving credits to people who did the work
<seb128> didrocks: thank you
<didrocks> seb128: you're very welcome :)
<persia> seb128, I could ask shibata to package 2.18.1, which might be a good balance.
<persia> seb128, I've confirmed the patch is in the 2.18.1 tarball.
<persia> seb128, Do you have other changes planned for gtkmm2.4?  Is it safe for shibata to prepare an update candidate?
<seb128> persia: that's glibmm2.4 and nothing special to change no, he can do the update
<persia> seb128, OK.  I'll tell him.  That strikes me as the easy compromise between giving him credit and giving you more work :)  Thanks.
<seb128> right ;-)
<seb128> thank you
<persia> No, thank you for the quick response, and pointer to the real solution :)
<huats> seb128: hey :)
<huats> if you have any update ... do not hesitate :)
<seb128> lut huats
<seb128> huats: not right now
<crevette> seb128: hey
<huats> I have finish my day work ;)
<huats> hey crevette
<crevette> salut huats
<huats> ok :)
<seb128> lut crevette
<seb128> huats: GNOME didn't roll new tarballs and intrepid is in rc testing mode now
<huats> seb128: ok
<crevette> seb128: I hav a 100% repoductible scenario when nautilus gets stalled, are you aware of that ?
<seb128> crevette: no
<crevette> okay
<crevette> seems to be new in 2.24.1
<seb128> crevette: but you always do weird things so who cares? ;-)
<crevette> whn I rename of ftp
<huats> ;)
<crevette> over
<crevette> thanks
<seb128> rename a ftp? what is that?
<crevette> s/of/over/
<crevette> I need to find an sftp server
<crevette> in order to reproduce it
<huats> crevette: you want one ?
<crevette> I need to get the ftp stacktrace
<huats> ok
<seb128> crevette: how do you rename a server using nautilus? that doesn't make sense
<crevette> when I rename a file
<seb128> over sftp or ftp you are not clear
<seb128> huats: http://download.gnome.org/sources/gnome-applets/2.24/gnome-applets-2.24.1.tar.gz
<huats> seb128: doing it
<huats> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<huats> seb128: not sure if you are the one to be pinged but the pywebkitgtk update is ready : bug 286965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286965 in pywebkitgtk "fails to build from source" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286965
<huats> :D
<huats> I am finishing the gnome-applet one
<seb128> huats: not really, just subscribe the sponsors
<huats> that is what I did :)
<seb128> huats: usually attaching a debdiff is better than a diff.gz for updates which are not new versions
<huats> hum
<huats> of course...
<huats> I'll do that
<huats> thanks :(
<seb128> cool
<huats> :)
<seb128> you're welcome
<huats> even if I know it, sometimes there is a bad habit :(
<seb128> that's alright
<seb128> the change looks correct and makes sense to me
<huats> I think so, and I am even more confident since it has been accepted upstream
<huats> :)
<seb128> anyway I went to bed way to late yesterday and cd images are being rebuilt so I'll go to bed now and start early tomorrow
<seb128> 'night everybody
<huats> night seb128 :)
<huats> hello seb128 :)
<huats> good night everyone
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-10-22
<didrocks> morning
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> hey mvo
<didrocks> lut seb128 :)
<mvo> seb128: re #287243> it was not only xchat-gnome but also epiphany that would only appear after I restarted the panel - have you heard anything about this?
<mvo> or seen it before?
<seb128> mvo: good morning
<mvo> seb128: good morning :)
<seb128> mvo: xchat-gnome seems to be the bug I listed, epiphany-browser could be a classic desktop installed before the binary race or similar
 * mvo nods
<mvo> ok
<mvo> the old "tryexec" thing?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> the desktop is in the arch all binary which is likely unpacked first because of the depends cycle no?
<mvo> yes, makes sense
<seb128> we should probably have the menu entries in the same binary package than the software
<seb128> not sure if that would be enough to avoid those races though
<seb128> anyway that's not a new issue and not something that we will likely change before intrepid now
<seb128> mvo: btw do you know why the oosplash you reported some weeks ago has been closed as invalid?
<seb128> mvo: I got it yesterday again while trying the current iso
<seb128> lut huats
<mvo> seb128: hm, no idea. did I close it?
<mvo> seb128: what is the bugnumber?
<seb128> mvo: no, calc did
<huats> hello seb128 and mvo :)
<mvo> seb128: I think the xchat problem might be "desktop file is unpacked, inotify int the panel picks that up, panel looks for icon->none in the cache yet, postinst is run and icon is added to the cache"
<mvo> hey huats
<seb128> mvo: not sure now, apport listed similar titles and the recent one was from you and had been closed by calc, he didn't add any comment saying why so I thought you maybe discussed it on irc or something
<huats> seb128: once again (I have the feeling to keep saying the same stuff for a few days), if you have some updates to do, just ask :)
<mvo> seb128: no, haven't talked to him in ages
<seb128> mvo: do you get the icon after a restart?
<mvo> seb128: what is the issue exactly?
<mvo> seb128: yes, panel restart cures it
<seb128> huats: http://download.gnome.org/sources/epiphany-extensions/2.24/epiphany-extensions-2.24.1.tar.gz
<seb128> mvo: what issue?
<mvo> seb128: the oosplash
<seb128> mvo: ok, because the other bug mentionned that a restart was not enough
<huats> seb128: ok doing it
<seb128> mvo: don't bother, I'll ask calc, just apport starting because oosplash crash
<mvo> seb128: if its  "desktop file is unpacked, inotify int the panel picks that up, panel looks for icon->none in the cache yet, postinst is run and icon is added to the cache" we could experiment with delayed inotify pickup - e.g. if something was not found try again in 30sec or something
<seb128> mvo: right, that's what we discussed previous cycle already I think ;-)
<mvo> yeah, in the tryexec case
<mvo> but now its useful for the icons as well :)
<seb128> mvo: I'm pondering adding a trigger which touch /usr/share/applications* after install
 * mvo likes recycling old ideas
<seb128> mvo: that's a workaround but is easy to do and should work correctly
<mvo> hmm, that is a big cannon :)
<mvo> I mean, changes a lot of timestamps
<seb128> mvo: so touch whatever .desktop was in the installed binary?
<seb128> mvo: or touch the directory if that's possible and makes sense
<mvo> seb128: touch desktop in installed binaries is probably better, we could talk about it at uds
<huats> seb128:  bug 287451
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287451 in epiphany-extensions "Please sponsor epiphany-extensions 2.24.1 into intrepid" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287451
<seb128> huats: ok
<huats> no pb
<huats> ready to do something else :)
<seb128> nothing else to do for the moment
<seb128> I'll let you know when they roll new tarballs and there is something to update ;-)
<huats> sure
<huats> :)
<didrocks> seb128: I translated my modification in nautilus-share in French. Not sure you are still heading this, but if you have some time to acknowledge them...
<didrocks> (https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/nautilus-share/+pots/nautilus-share/fr/+translate?start=0&batch=10&show=untranslated&field.alternative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=all)
<seb128> didrocks: I didn't approve translations for a while, ping me back later today if nobody does, I'll let the translation team have a look first if they are active
<seb128> I don't want to hijack anybody work there
<didrocks> yes, for sure, that's why I was wondering if you were still active. I will send an email to Bruno
<seb128> didrocks: I'm too busy on other things to be active on translations
<didrocks> seb128: I must confess I am not surprised ;)
<seb128> ;-)
<slomo> seb128: did you get my mail with the bug number for the gstreamer syncs?
<seb128> slomo: I didn't look at my mails but I noticed the launchpad bug, thanks!
<seb128> slomo: I got the mail
<seb128> slomo: I'll do the gst-plugins-good update
<slomo> seb128: great, thanks :)
<seb128> thank you for the work on those rather ;-)
<Ng> hrm, is it just me or is g-s-d segfaulting atm?
<kwwii> Ng: you are probably just being too picky
<Ng> something is loading /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstlibvisual.so and segfaulting
<Ng> indeed gstreamer-properties will segfault
<Ng> kwwii: hey I'm not picky, but giant fonts and a horrible default gtk theme won't do! ;)
<kwwii> Ng: if you want to complain about the theme properly you need to use anal/fecal metaphors
<Ng> haha
<Ng> hmm why isn't apport picking these up
 * mpt wonders why the "Applications" > "Graphics" menu is no longer in alphabetical order
 * Ng boggles, how can gstreamer0.10-plugins-base be responsible for this, it hasn't changed for a couple of weeks
<Ng> aha, but libvisual was updated today
<Hobbsee> Ng: oh dear.  sigh.
<Hobbsee> Ng: does it happen if you install the old libvisual plugins?
<Ng> Hobbsee: lemmie check
<Ng> I was just confirming it with amarok, which also reports a segfault when I activate visualisations
<Hobbsee> Ng: if it doesn't, can you file a bug, mark it high, and nominate it for intrepid please?
<tedg> mpt: I believe that you can change it if you use the menu editor.  User error :)
<james_w> bug 287405
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287405 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon does not work " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287405
<james_w> Ng, Hobbsee ^
<Ng> ah doh, yeah that's what I'm seeing
<Ng> but I don't think it's g-s-d specific, because other users of libvisual will segfault
<james_w> yeah, where should the bug move to?
<james_w> -plugins-base I guess
<james_w> have you let gdb lose on it yet?
<Hobbsee> libvisual, if tha'ts what's caused the bug
<Ng> Hobbsee: yeah, downgrading to libvisual-0.4-plugins_0.4.0.dfsg.1-2_i386.deb fixes things
<Ng> james_w: I tried the gdb hint that gst outputs, to no avail
<Ng> I'm no gdb master. If you are, I'd suggest you try that and I'll wrestle the bug in LP ;)
<tedg> Ah, I think I'm getting that same bug...
<james_w> I don't see it unfortunately
<Ng> huh
<james_w> ah, I'm not up to date, I didn't realise it was the last few hours
<Ng> Hobbsee: how do I nominate a bug for a release? I've never actually figured that out
<Hobbsee> lool: did you see any of this?
<Hobbsee> Ng: there's a option called "nominate for release"
<james_w>   * Build-dep on x11proto-xf86vidmode-dev explicitely for
<james_w>     extensions/xf86vmode.h.
<james_w>   * Build-dep on mesa-common-dev explicitely for GL/glx.h.  Note that
<james_w>     libglu1-mesa-dev is needed for plugins/actor/actor_lv_gltest.c, but isn't
<james_w>     checked in configure.ac.
<Ng> Hobbsee: I swear there isn't (I'm using edge) :/
<Ng> I can target it to a release, maybe this is my damn rubby ducky
<Hobbsee> Ng: not when you report the bug, anyway.
<Hobbsee> you have to report it first, then change stuff like that.
<james_w> Ng: if you can target then it means you have super-powahs
<Ng> james_w: yeah, I have a rubber ducky, but it's clearly inappropriate for me to target it, so someone else will need to nominate it
<Ng> at least that would explain why I've never been able to figure out how people are nominating things ;)
<james_w> Ng: I say it's ok in this case as Hobbsee would presumably just approve it straight away
<Hobbsee> yeah
<james_w> bug 287448
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287448 in libvisual-plugins "gnome-settings-daemon fails with libgstlibvisual.so  error" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287448
<Ng> ok
<james_w> should probably use that one instead
<Ng> james_w: any reason to go with 287448 over 287405? I tend to bundle things up to the lowest number
<Hobbsee> Ng: ones' clearer than the other?
<james_w> only because it already has one duplicate and it's a pain to duplicate it to something else in that case
<Ng> ah fair point
<Ng> although I duped mine onto 405, so they both have dupes now \o/
<james_w> :-)
 * Ng tidies up
<Ng> ok, all duped on bug 287448 and it's now tracked in intrepid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287448 in libvisual-plugins "gnome-settings-daemon fails with libgstlibvisual.so  error" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287448
<james_w> ah, -plugins isn't installed by default
<Ng> should I find and pester someone about fixing it? :)
<Hobbsee> Ng: already doing so
<Ng> awesome, thanks
<Hobbsee> just hoping to avoid doing it myself, as i was hoping to go to bed.
<james_w> Hobbsee: do you know what the issue is?
<Hobbsee> james_w: not really, but I don't have a problem with reverting it, as it took him 3 revisions in the smae hour to get that far.
<james_w> ah, if you are just going to revert then go ahead
<Hobbsee> apparently I wasn't thinking when I accepted it the first time (although universe wasn't under a freeze - only by a LP limitation)
<Hobbsee> OTOH, if you want to upload a reversion, that'd be even nicer :)
<james_w> I was going to install it and try and grab a stacktrace
<Hobbsee> even if he manages to solve that one, i've no idea how many other ubgs have managed to be introduced there
<james_w> true
<pitti> I really got used to nautilus tabs
<james_w> I can't work out how to catch this sigsegv
<james_w> it seems it's happening in a cloned child
<seb128> pitti: oh, why so? tabs are nice to preload pages or keep things you want to read later in a webbrowser, but that feels weird for a filemanager where you usually want to interact between directories
<Hobbsee> seb128: copy&paste?
<pitti> seb128: well, I don't use it very often, but for copying a bunch of files from here to there it's less clutter on the desktop
<seb128> Hobbsee: that's what I call interacting
<Hobbsee> particularly for remote locations?
<pitti> seb128: not a killer feature, but it's nice
<Hobbsee> seb128: sure, but in that case, having different tabs, one for origin, and one for destination, i find very useful
<seb128> pitti: good that you like it since it's there anyway ;-)
<seb128> there was a troll at GUADEC and on planet GNOME about tabs everywhere
<pitti> seb128: yeah, I wasn't complaining about GNOME for a change :-P
<james_w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/61004/
<seb128> Hobbsee: I like better having the 2 view on screen and doing dnd between those than have to context switch
<james_w> is that a cause of a sigsegv, or fallout from one?
<didrocks> I agree with seb128, I got used to double clicking with the middle button to open a new nautilus window for such operations (moving bunch of files)...
<seb128> didrocks: I'm using nautilus spatial
<seb128> so I just double click ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: no, I never got used to the spatial mode (and I really hate it in the very first version of ubuntu ;))
<didrocks> I am very graceful that we overload the default behavior for that :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> tastes
<didrocks> I know it's very pleasent as told me people, but well... you know... habits ^^
<seb128> anyway that's a configuration option
<seb128> james_w: no idea about the valgrind log
<seb128> james_w: is that the first one you get in the log?
<james_w> seb128: yeah, I'm going to write a libvisual test app
<huats> seb128: I have seen that there is a new gnome-lirc-properties
<huats> I am having a look if it can be updated :)
<seb128> huats: it still requires a new lirc?
<huats> that is what I am about to look :)
<huats> but right now the new sources are not yet available on the gnome ftp :)
<huats> seb128: the gnome-lirc-properties depends on the new lirc... which has just been released (and which is not in intrepid...). So it is not possible to update it
<seb128> huats: ok, jaunty job
<huats> yep
<huats> :)
<ember> seb128: mvo does this works for you? http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=548600
<ubottu> Gnome bug 548600 in Keybindings "Can no longer configure keyboard shortcuts for switching tabs" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<mvo> ember: switch to next tab works for me
<ember> ok thansk mvo, gt 2.24.1.1 is branched
<ember> chpe ended up reverting the accels change and the locale ones
<vuntz> hey, did you guys notice any major issue with GNOME 2.24.1?
<seb128> vuntz: no
<pitti> vuntz: latest regression du jour is bug 287448, but it's not really GNOME core
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287448 in libvisual-plugins "gnome-settings-daemon fails with libgstlibvisual.so  error" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287448
 * mpt discovers Nautilus's audio preview crack
<mpt> ...
<mpt> "System policy prevents stopping the when other users are logged in"
<mpt> What's that supposed to mean?
<mpt> I accidentally the whole login
<pitti> mpt: consolekit thinks it must stop you from shutting down the box if there are other sessions running; pretty much what it says
<pitti> mpt: this sentence no verb
<lool> Hobbsee: Interesting; it seems libvisual crashes gsd here as well
<pitti> lool: I'm just trying to debug this
<pitti> lool: I followed up to the bug
<lool> Hobbsee: What's weird is that I compared the *build* logs of libvisual
<mpt> pitti, "prevents" is a fine verb, though probably incorrect in this case -- it's the missing noun that's the problem
<pitti> we have a fallback option, but I'd rather fix it properly
<lool> pitti: I compared the build logs of libvisual before and after changing it
<pitti> lool: it wasn't due to your change
<pitti> lool: see the bug trail :)
<lool> Indeed, james_w already tried a simple rebuild
<lool> pitti: I'm relieved :)
<lool> Cause I had been extremely cautious with it
<lool> pitti: Thanks for looking into it BTW, I have been dragged in urgent matters today
<pitti> lool: do you know a bit about gstreamer?
<pitti> lool: it annoys me that "gdb --args gst-inspect-0.10" doesn't actually intercept the crash
<pitti> but exits with 1, and just prints "it crashed blabla" to stderr
<pitti> ERROR: Caught a segmentation fault while loading plugin file:
<pitti> /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstlibvisual.so
<pitti> yes, dear gst, I'd like to *catch* it
<pitti> --gst-disable-segtrap makes it worse
<lool> pitti: It's meant to fork when registering plugins
<lool> It shouldn't ever crash
<lool> But it does :)
<pitti> gst-instpect itself indeed dosen't
<lool> I think you can set some env vars to change this, but I don't know them of heart
<pitti> lool: ok, I'll poke
<pitti> apport seems to catch the actual crash, the trace just isn't very helpful
<pitti> I'd like to run the forked instance under valgrind
<pitti> --gst-disable-registry-fork
<lool> pitti: Try running the -0.10
<pitti> that sounds promising
<pitti> hah
<pitti> that works
<lool> #0  0x00007f6dae738fb3 in visual_object_unref () from /usr/lib/libvisual-0.4.so.0
<lool> #1  0x00007f6dae7233fb in visual_plugin_get_references () from /usr/lib/libvisual-0.4.so.0
<lool> yup
<pitti> lool: still nothing that actually goes through nastyfft
<pitti> nomen est omen, I'd say :(
<lool> Hmm we can drop our changes to libvisual now
<lool> libvisual (0.4.0-2.1ubuntu1) intrepid; urgency=low
<lool> * Suggest not Recommend libvisual-0.4-plugins
<pitti> lool: right; for now I try to rebuild libvisual against current intrepid, too
<lool> pitti: It was rebuilt recently though
<pitti> June
<lool> 18 Jul 2008
<pitti> right, that's not really 'recent'
<lool> Ok; I'm rebuilding it too, with debug :)
<pitti> lool: well, I'm not that hopeful that it works, but let's try :)
<pitti> fortunately we have -dbgsyms for all that stuff
<lool> 0x00007fae453cbfe3 in visual_object_unref (object=0x7fae4539bd40) at lv_object.c:239
<lool> 239             object->refcount--;
<pitti> ok, rebuilding doesn't help
<lool> pitti: Yeah, it's just that I find it a bit time consuming to install the dbgsym (I have to enable it in source.list or search it, then go to update and install it) and I sometimes get additional debug flags set with manual rebuilds
<lool> no, rebuilding didn't help, but I got the above output; is this what you got too?
<pitti> lool: yes, I get the same stack trace; valgrind and gdb agree, too
<lool> Ok, it crashes when unrefing the plug_info object
<pitti> plug_name = 0xb7beec82 "\203�\020[]�\220\220\220\220\220\220\220\220U\211�S\203�\f\215E\020\211D$\b\213E\f�\031���\201�N\003\021"
<pitti> hm, that doesn't look healthy
<pitti> that's in
<pitti> #1  0xb7809045 in visual_plugin_get_references (
<pitti>     pluginpath=0xbf7fe670 "/usr/lib/libvisual-0.4/actor/actor_nastyfft.so",
<pitti>     count=0xbf7fe658) at lv_plugin.c:914
<pitti> in nastyfft!
<lool>     pluginpath=0x7fff198af660 "/usr/lib/libvisual-0.4/actor/actor_nastyfft.so", count=0x7fff198af650) at lv_plugin.c:914
<pitti> hm, it's binary garbage for bumpscope, too, so that's not it
<lool> Weird, I get $1 = (int *) 0x7f19cfeaf520
<lool> $2 = 0x7f19cfeaf520 "�\v"
<lool> as plugin_version
<lool> It's supposed to be .version = N_("0.5") AIUI
<pitti> for bumpscope,
<pitti> (gdb) p *plugin_version
<pitti> $5 = 0
<pitti> for the next couple of plugins, it's 0, too
<lool> I see the __lv_plugin_libvisual_api_version symbol on the module, hmm
<lool> pitti: What did you think of the warnings around nastyfft?
<lool> In file included from actor_nastyfft.c:32:
<lool> ../../../gettext.h:71:1: warning: "gettext_noop" redefined
<lool> the gettext_noop also appears in actor_oinksie.c
<lool> and the get_plugin_info also appears for actor_lv_gltest.c
<lool> both are also installed, and seem to cause a crash
<pitti> lool: oh, good catch
<lool> err don't seem
<lool> Sorry, typo
<lool> These don't seem to cause a crash
<pitti> right, but they do cause warnings
<lool> If I move only the nastyfft one out of the plugin dir, it doesn't crash
<pitti> an undeclared function is usually interpreted as int f(int), or so, no?
<lool> or (void) or something
<pitti> lool: yes, I said in the bug that --disable-nastyfft would be a possible quick workaround in intrepid
<pitti> lool: however, gst-inspect gives me those instead:
<pitti> (gst-inspect-0.10:17144): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_value_set_int_range: assertion `start < end' failed
<pitti> lool: I get that three times, might be the three ones from libvisula which aren't registered
<lool> pitti: How do you get these?
<pitti> gst-inspect-0.10 -a > /dev/null
<pitti> (with nastyfft removed)
<lool> Hmm I don't get them with just gst-inspect-0.10
<lool> but that does go via the libvisual plugins
<pitti> neither do I, just with -a
<pitti> this thing is full of undeclared functions...
<pitti> lool: I don't see any compiler warning in nastyfft which isn't also present in the other ones, though
<lool> pitti: Exactly
<lool> So just at the visual_object_unref, the refcount is already zero
<pitti> anyway, I'm off for a quick dinner, bbl
<lool> bye
<lool> I wonder whether it's the const
<lool> pitti: Yup, solved
<lool> Doesn't crash anymore
<lool> I don't want to tell you at how many levels libvisual is broken
<lool> And that was the only occurrence
<lool> pitti: Pushed
<seb128> lool: you are speaking libvisual, does it mean bug #287396 is for you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287396 in gst-plugins-base0.10 "pidgin crashes on startup at loading /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstlibvisual.so" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287396
<lool> seb128: yup
<lool> seb128: uploaded already
<lool> seb128: dup of 287448
<seb128> lool: ok thanks, any reference bug to dup this one?
<seb128> lool: thanks!
<lool> Don't ask your next question, I already know its answer
<seb128> ;-)
<lool> seb128: I guess there must have been a huge number of random dups on this  :-/
<seb128> lool: not so much on desktop packages apparently but let's wait before speaking usually the flood of dups is filled after we fix the bug, time to get the update building and mirrors updated, etc
<lool> Hobbsee: Any particular dupes I can merge for you?
<pitti> lool: re
<pitti> rock!
<pitti> lool: thanks a lot
<lool> pitti: Hey, can you test and approve libvisual-plugins?
<pitti> lool: test yes, approve no
<lool> pitti: Well I kind of broke it, to some extent, by rebuilding it  ;-)
<pitti> we need to wait until after RC
<pitti> unless..
<pitti> it's not on any CD or DVD
<lool> pitti: uhoh
<lool> pitti: Well I think it wasn't pulled in until now
 * pitti checks DVDs
<pitti> lool: right, that's what I'm noping
<pitti> hoping
<pitti> lool: but we built DVDs after the promotion
<lool> pitti: What do you think of repromoting the recommends in libvisual to be in sync with Debian again?
<pitti> lool: we are lucky, it's not on the DVD
<pitti> lool: I'm all for that
<Laney> ember, seb128: Do you mind if I do the gnome-terminal 2.24.1.1 update and add the tab key switching patch back?
<lool> Any idea of a version number higher than 0.4.0-2.1ubuntu1 which doesn't have ubuntu?
<pitti> lool: 0.4.0-2.1+build1
<lool> Thanks
<pitti> lool: I actually have that upload prepared :)
<ember> Laney: i've updated in my branch
<seb128> Laney: you can do whatever you want on this one, get mvo to look at your change when you need sponsoring
<pitti> lool: anyway, why didn't you do that as a patch?
<Laney> (alternatively, since the only change between 2.24.1 and .1.1 was to remove the said patch, how about a patch to 2.24.1 to add in the missing bit?)
<pitti> lool: it's currently applied inline
<ember> Laney: that patch introduces a bug
<lool> pitti: Oh ups, didn't check for a patch system; I recall there's one now
<Laney> ember: There was just a commit which wasn't included in the stable branch, afaik?
<lool> pitti: Sorry about that; will publish an ubuntu5 ASAP
<pitti> lool: I'll cross-check/test the patch here in the meantime
<lool> Ok, thanks
 * mvo heard his name
<pitti> lool: don't bump the version number again, please; just upload, I'll reject the previous one
<lool> pitti: Ok
<pitti> mvo: buh!
<mvo> Laney: oh, I thought it was ok that it get dropped because of the upstream changes there. sorry for that
<mvo> Laney: I will be happy to sponsor it
<mvo> pitti: *meh*
<Laney> mvo: No worries, we were just following upstream ;)
 * lool pushed libvisual; now pack to plugins
<ember> the patch is incomplete due string freeze
<Laney> mvo: Do you think skipping 2.24.1.1 is OK?
<Laney> ember: Right, but we can pull the diff from trunk, no?
<ember> or skip 2.24.1.1
<Laney> ember: We still need a patch
<mvo> Laney: I think by shipping 2.24.1 with all the changes we crossed the line, now we shouldn't stop
<Laney> The options are no longer in the keybinding editor, at least for me either
<Laney> -either
<pitti> lool: I don't even see nastyfft in gst-inspect...
<mvo> could we revert to 2.24.0?
<lool> pitti: It's a libvisual-plugin; you'll probably only see a visual gst element
<ember> 2.24.1 fixes other issues
<ember> i think we should follow upstream
<lool> pitti: Perhaps it's something like visualsink actor=nastyfft
<pitti> lool: gst-inspect-0.10 libvisual has others, like oinksie or corona
<Laney> I'll see what patch is needed
<lool> pitti: Ok; no idea then
<ember> Laney: the correct patch is what got removed on 2.24.1.1
<ember> the complete -trunk is more complete but have a lot of new string
<ember> *strings
<Laney> ember: But with 2.24.1 I don't see the bindings in the editor.
<lool> pitti: Pushing the new ubuntu4
<ember> and you have it on 2.24.0 ?
 * pitti hugs lool, you rock
<Laney> ember: Yes. Do you see the new options?
 * lool hugs pitti for being so supportiv
<lool> e
<pitti> seb128: that unbreaks g-s-d and pidgin
<Laney> I believe it was just a patch from trunk that got missed from the .1
<pitti> lool: I'll get it past Steve :)
<ember> Laney: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=556893
<ubottu> Gnome bug 556893 in general "Crash when closing a tab" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> pitti: and you going to block it until after the candidate?
<lool> pitti: So DVD affected?
<Laney> ember: Can we get the fix for this too then?
<Laney> Or do you think we should just follow upstream?
<pitti> lool: no, not on DVD; that's our luck
<pitti> seb128: no, accepting now
<seb128> pitti: thanks ;-)
<ember> imo i think we should follow upstream, but it just an opinion
<lool> pitti: excellent
<Laney> Right. Well I'll work up a debdiff and you can decide whether to include it - otherwise I'll stick it in my PPA
<pitti> uh, where's seb128?
<pitti> lool: anyway, we need to hold back packages which are on the CDs to avoid archive/CD skew; the rest can go
<ember> Laney: please for gnome-terminal use bzr to make mvo life easier
<Laney> ember: OK, where's the branch
<Laney> ?
<lool> pitti: I've pushed to my ppa anyway
<lool> People can get it from there
<Laney> (It's hard to know where packages are maintained, should I have looked somewhere to find this out?)
<lool> Well it's not the version with the patch but anyway
<pitti> lool: it'll be on archive.u.c. in an hour, too
<ember> Laney: ~ubuntu-core-devs one
<Laney> ty
<lool> pitti: I'm about to head off for bed -- unless I need to wait for some confirmation or can help finish closing this case?
<pitti> lool: that's fine; it's completely done nwo
<lool> Good
 * lool waves good night
<ember> good night
<pitti> lool: sleep well
<ember> mvo: do you have an opinion on this?
<mvo> ember: sorry, I disconnected
<ember> about gt
<mvo> ember: right, I missed some discussion points I think
<ember> http://paste.ubuntu.com/61178/
<mvo> ember, Laney: sorry that I was not following it as closely as I should - what exactly is the problem that 24.1.1 solves and is this a regression from 2.24.0 ?
<ember> 2.24.1.1 is a regression of 2.24.1, remember the <locale> thing?
<mvo> yes
<Laney> mvo: Yes. The option to configure the keybindings for switching to specific tabs (1-9) were dropped in 2.24.0, and added back in 2.24.1. Unfortunately, a commit was missed in the version and it appears to have introduced another crasher which is now fixed, so 2.24.1.1 was released which backed it out.
<Laney> I'm doing a patch to add the missed commit and the crash fix
<mvo> right
<Laney> So the options are: a) accept my patch and have the functionality, and b) hedge our bets and go with upstream's 2.24.1.1
<mvo> thanks for explaining that! I would like to see the diff for (a) to make a call
<ember> mvo: could you merge 2.24.1.1 from my branch to Laney work on it
<mvo> will do
<mvo> ember: a small issue with the merge is the version number (2.24.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1) - I correct that
<ember> heh ok, thanks
<mvo> commited
<mvo> np :)
<huats> seb128: lut
<huats> anything particular I can do to help ?
<seb128> huats: 'soir
<seb128> huats: you can do the http://download.gnome.org/sources/libwnck/2.24/libwnck-2.24.1.tar.gz update
<huats> seb128: on my way
<james_w> nice work lool, what was it in the end?
<pitti> james_w: changing a const structure
<james_w> ah, good spot, I doubt I would ever have caught that
<james_w> sorry for not giving you all the information before I left, but I had to dash out
<pitti> james_w: no problem at all, thanks for pointing to nastyfft
<pitti> james_w: I wonder how you manage to help with just about every bug we receive :)
<james_w> pitti: I used to test program to work around gstreamer not wanting to give the stacktrace
<pitti> james_w: in the end I used "gdb --args gst-inspect-0.10  --gst-disable-segtrap --gst-disable-registry-fork"
<james_w> heh, just work on the most visible ones, and it looks like you do more than you actually do :-)
<james_w> ah, I hadn't found --gst-disable-registry-fork
<huats> seb128: I'd like to test the libwnck update... any idea what can I do to do that ?
<seb128> huats: libwnck is what is used in the tasks list and the workspace switcher applets
<huats> ok
<seb128> huats: so switch workspaces, try changing the number, open some applications and verify they are listed
<huats> I'll do that right now :)
<seb128> huats: restart your session to get the new version used before
<huats> yep
<seb128> mvo: do you look at compiz bug? there is one that is collecting lot of duplicates
<mvo> seb128: which one
<mvo> seb128: I'm behind with triage (badly on compiz, really badly :(
<mvo> quite good with update-manager though
<seb128> mvo: #277906
<mvo> bug 277906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277906 in compiz "crashed when double-clicking update manager icon" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277906
<seb128> mvo: 78 duplicates
<mvo> woah
<mvo> and that makes *compiz* crash
 * mvo scratches his head
<seb128> mvo: the title is likely wrong
<mvo> and of course it does not crash when I try that
<seb128> mvo: looking quickly through duplicate it's likely a crash on session closing
<seb128> mvo: they just get the notification on next login
<mvo> yeah, I think so too
<mvo> its most likely this other one that already has >180 dupes
<seb128> mvo: the bug itself is not so annoying, that's just flooding launchpad and the retracers
<mvo> right. I looked at the code and there is no way (in the code) that w can be 0x1 or 0x1000
<mvo> it must be some sort of corruption
<seb128> race on shutdown?
<mvo> upstream looked too and is the same opinion - I'm not arguing that there is a bug, its just difficult to find and has (apparently) no user visibile conceqences
<mvo> yeah, I suspect that
<mvo> I suspect it happens when the plugins gets unloaded or something
<mvo> s/that there is a bug,/that there is no bug,/
<seb128> right
<seb128> that's something we would no notice if apport was not running
<seb128> mvo: anyway I was just pointing it because I noticed it was giving lot of activity to the retracers, that's not a priority for intrepid
<Laney> Erm, I'm getting the message "You must have at least one <locale> entry in a <schema>" when installing my updated g-t-data package, but AFAICS all schemas do have a locale. What gives?
<Laney> (the file is huge, does anyone have a way of searching which ones it thinks are bad?)
<huats> seb128: here is bug 287778
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287778 in libwnck "Please sponsor libwnck 2.24.1 into intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287778
<mvo> seb128: right, thanks for telling me about it!
<seb128> huats: thanks, that's all for tonight
<huats> seb128: ok :)
<huats> so the follow up will be tomorrow :)
<huats> have a good night everyone !
<seb128> 'night huats
<Laney> Can someone glance over http://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/gnome-terminal.schemas and see why apparently the switch_to_tab entries don't contain a locale subkey (confirmed with a small script at http://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/nolocale.py) :(
<Laney> It certainly looks like they do to me...
<Laney> bah, I don't get it
<Laney> ...oh, there are duplicates at the end
 * Laney runs
<LaserJock> anybody know anything about gnome-session?
<LaserJock> I'm trying to get gnome-session-save --logout-dialog to work without gnome-session but I just get: Failed to call logout: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<ember> Laney: you can use the patch i've added on 2.24.1
<Laney> ember: I already proposed it for merging. Did I miss something?
<ember> Laney: well you missed the changelog, 2.24.1.1-0ubuntu1 so you can work on that
<Laney> I considered them two separate versions
<ember> you can use the existing one
<ember> and the <locale> patch was already on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ember/gnome-terminal/ubuntu/annotate/13?file_id=06_add_locale_to_sch-20081021142706-ok5ff551hicoxnoe-1
<Laney> Yeah, I used upstream's patch for that
<ember> you shouldn't
<ember> it introduces new strings
<Laney> The translations are in the generated schema
<ember> are you sure?
<ember> where?
<Laney> /usr/share/gconf/schemas/gnome-terminal.schema
<Laney> also check the pofiles
<ember> i'm just talking due to this http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=548600#c10
<ubottu> Gnome bug 548600 in Keybindings "Can no longer configure keyboard shortcuts for switching tabs" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<ember> and due to the missing <locale>
<Laney> I don't see a problem
<Laney> but I've got to go to bed now
<Laney> shall check back in tomorrow, night night
<ember> good night
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-10-23
<Mike804> Tascam US428 - need assistance installing - ALSA has instruction that I can make work - please msg me
<Hobbsee> lool: um, i'm not sure sorry
<Mike804> anyone home
<Mike804> anyone home
<Hobbsee> Mike804: you might try #ubuntu for support, as the /topic says
<seb128> pitti: bug #287482, can you do what is required to get those on the list of things to approve after the candidate? ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287482 in gstreamer0.10 "Sync latest GStreamer packages" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287482
<pitti> seb128: "wishlist" doesn't exactly sound RC? :-)
<pitti> seb128: if you think it's really important, please nominate it for intrepid and milestone it for 8.10
<pitti> that's the list we'll really look at
<seb128> pitti: I put wishlist randomly, those are bug fix versions with very limited changes
<seb128> pitti: we have candidate versions for the next stable and those are newer candidates
<seb128> ok
<pitti> but so far we'll really only change stuff which fixes RC bugs which cannot sensibly be fixed with SRUs
<seb128> pitti: gst-plugins-bad0.10 is universe so maybe you can look at it already today?
<pitti> seb128: yes, that's possible; please subscribe me
<seb128> pitti: done
<seb128> bah, the new user switch applet is not able to change correctly pidgin status
<seb128> that's a bit weird to have a menu by default which doesn't work when using the standard ubuntu im client
<seb128> mvo: should your menu entry bug be a duplicate of bug #2195?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 2195 in gnome-panel "new menu item not listed if .desktop unpacked before the TryExec binary" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2195
<mvo> seb128: I think so
<seb128> mvo: ok, thanks
<mvo> 2195? woah
<seb128> mvo: ;-)
<huats> morning everyone
<huats> o/ seb128 and mvo
<huats> :)
<slomo> pitti: and the gstreamer0.10 / gst-plugins-base0.10 updates only have (together) 3 patches for fixing regressions over older versions that are affecting quite some users ;)
 * mvo waves to huats and slomo
<huats> ;)
<pitti> slomo: that sounds good then
<pitti> slomo: I wasn't sure about how much they actually change
 * pitti hugs slomo, good morning
<slomo> pitti: the bugs are linked from the sync bug btw... gst-plugins-bad only contains (compared to the current version) a regression fix for reverse mpeg playback and one or two cosmetic changes so that should be fine too
<seb128> pitti: could you have a look to bug #287715? is the sessions list normal?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287715 in gnome-session "Trying to shut down or restart falsely suggests others are logged in" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287715
<didrocks> lut :)
<pitti> seb128: /dev/cron??? nice one
<seb128> mpt: did you do any change to your cron?
<pitti> seb128: indeed /var/log/auth.log shows that cron does use PAM sessions
<pitti> so I guess that actually registers a CK session as well (libpam-ck-connector)
<mpt> seb128, no, but I have lolbackup installed which uses a cron job
<pitti> ah, that probably uses long cron sessions
<pitti> mpt, seb128: bug updated
<seb128> pitti: thanks
<mpt> whoo
<mpt> thanks pitti
<pitti> well, it's not fixed yet :)
<pitti> seb128: FYI: check /var/log/ConsoleKit/history, there you see the cron sessions
<pitti> I guess most users don't notice it, because with mlocate the cron.daily is fast enough
<seb128> pitti: ok, good to know for debugging
<pitti> seb128: libglib2.0-data is really just empty for us, right? can  I upload a new glib which drops the recommends?
<seb128> pitti: we have glib2.0 in sync on debian, is that worth the ubuntu change?
<pitti> hm, right, that should be kept
<seb128> pitti: in fact we don't because we updated before debian and I didn't want to bypass the freeze by syncing then
<pitti> seb128: then we have to promote it
<seb128> pitti: but otherwise we do
<pitti> seb128: for intrepid being in sync or not is pretty irrelevant, but I mean "in general"
<pitti> Size: 958
<seb128> right
<seb128> usually we are in sync
<pitti> seb128: well, I guess we can just promote it in jaunty
<seb128> so better to promote it
<seb128> right
<pitti> ah, fortunately it doesn't even have copyright and changelog
<pitti> ok, let's promote it and forget about it
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> urg, gksu has 98 open bugs
<mpt> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=557572
<seb128> mpt: what about it?
<mpt> I'm just amused by it
<seb128> not sure what is triggering this one for you but g-s-t didn't change this cycle and other users don't seem to get the issue
<seb128> I doubt you'll get a reply though, nobody is actively working on this software
<mpt> neat
<Laney> mvo: gnome-terminal patch is ready for your review. Note that this is pretty much the same as what we added in 2.24.0-0ubuntu2, except that some of the changes made it into the stable branch (so the patch is smaller).
<Laney> I cannot reproduce the crash bug any more (and I could with 2.24.{0,1}), so that seems fixed.
<mvo> Laney: excellent, what is the url of your branch?
<Laney> mvo: I requested your review on LP, but it's lp:~laney/gnome-terminal/tabpatch
<mvo> Laney: thanks for the patch it looks good, I will test/upload after lunch
<Laney> thanks mvo
<seb128> pitti: ^
<seb128> pitti: mvo is on it already
<pitti> seb128: ah, nice
<huats> james_w: are you around ?
<james_w> hey huats
<james_w> how are you?
<huats> hey james_w how are you ?
<james_w> good thanks
<huats> siwtching to private to avoid to flood here :)
<james_w> anyone know if/where xchat ships sounds?
<james_w> and whether they moved between hardy and Intrepid?
<james_w> if they indeed exist
<james_w> bug 288045
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288045 in xchat "on upgrade to Intrepid, xchat sound locations are broken and cause pop-up spam" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288045
<seb128> james_w: no, I'm using xchat-gnome
<asac> seb128: do you know since when GTK_CHECK macros are deprecated in favour of G_TYPE ?
 * asac thinks it must have been long long ago
<asac> s/know/remember out of head/
<seb128> asac: no but likely for a while
<seb128> ie some years
<asac> seb128: do you remember if gtk deprecated them right when G_TYPE was introduced? (which i think would be easier to find out)
<asac> anyway if you dont know, dont look this up ;)
<seb128> asac: most likely, but that should still be available if you don't use the disable deprecated options
<seb128> asac: what is the issue exactly?
<asac> seb128: epiphany svn tree fails because of the DISABLE DEPECATED stuff when build with --enable-maintainer-mode
<asac> as mozilla still uses those macros
<asac> i submitted a patch for that upstream ... just wanted to provide data to show how old this stuff is
<asac> seb128: upstream == mozilla gecko embed api
<seb128> not new but I've numbers
<seb128> no numbers
<asac> yeah
<asac> its ok. i think they will accept that without hard facts ;)
<Laney> mvo: I forgot to commit a change, don't test just yet
<mvo> Laney: oh? ok, let me know when there is more. I just got negative testing feedback, but I think I won't be able to test it properly myself until in 1-2h anyway
<Laney> I missed a file in the patch
<Laney> mvo: Pushed
<Laney> The new bindings work now, always a bonus.
<mvo> Laney: thanks - is that patch based on upstream work or is it fixes from you ? if the later, have you pushed it upstream already :) ?
<Laney> mvo: It's from upstream, I just forgot to apply the diff to one of the files.
<mvo> ok, thanks
<Laney> mvo: The updated patch is ready for merging at your leisure :)
<Laney> (thanks for your time btw)
<tedg> seb128: Does the updated package fix bug 272218 for you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272218 in fast-user-switch-applet "Changing status don't work with pidgin" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272218
<seb128> tedg: what updated package?
<seb128> ah, debdiff on the bug
<seb128> tedg: will try in a bit
<tedg> seb128: Cool, thanks.
<seb128> tedg: you don't get the issue?
<tedg> seb128: I didn't, turned out I had saved statuses for everything.  When I deleted them I did.
<seb128> the debdiff seems to make sense
<tedg> I think that the comment accounts for my bytes in the diff than the fix ;)
<tedg> s/my/more/
<seb128> tedg: the update works correctly indeed, I'll sponsor the upload
<Laney> mvo: You didn't merge rev 18 from my branch
<mvo> Laney: hm, I commited r16 some minutes ago
<mvo> Laney: right, but there seems to be something new in it now
<Laney> mvo: Maybe you checked out in the small window before I pushed 18 ;)
<mvo> I guess so
<Laney> (about 6 minutes)
<Laney> ah well, no worries
<mvo> Laney: hm, while I think your patch is fine I'm slightly worried about the new strings (new relative to 2.24.0-0ububuntu1). I see that pitti sponsored the upload on 13 Oct that added them initially. I guess its ok because of langpacks etc. but its not ideal :/
<Laney> mvo: The translations appear in the generated schema, or do you mean something else? I don't really know how that works.
<Laney> But ember did work up a patch which doesn't add new strings, so we could just use that instead.
<Laney> However I won't be able to do it to night so I hope someone else can sub it in.
<ember>  /* -1 because we can't add the Tabs entries on gnome-2-24 b/c of string freeze */
<ember> the patch only adds the <locale> tag with no text to not break string freeze
<mvo> Laney: I think I would prefer not adding new strings if possible
<mvo> I guess its a good compromise, the people who need it will find it via gconf
 * mvo needs to leave for a bit but will read scrollback
<ember> well i kinda agree we can do it without introducing new strings
<Jazzva> mvo, ping
<mvo> Jazzva: pong
<Jazzva> mvo, I had problems with pushing updated xul extensions' data to my app-install-data-ubuntu branch. If it's not too late, could you apply diff I prepared to ubuntu-core-devs' branch directly?
<Jazzva> I attached it to the bug 287270
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287270 in app-install-data-ubuntu "Please update a list of XUL extensions in app-install-data-ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287270
<mvo> Jazzva: I can do that and ask for it tomorrow, not sure it gets approval by the release managers though
<mvo> Jazzva: but I hope we will be ok
<Jazzva> mvo, yeah... I know it's a bit late.
<Jazzva> mvo, thanks :)
<mvo> thank you!
<Jazzva> np :)
<seb128> tedg: there?
<tedg> seb128: yes.
<seb128> tedg: I sponsored your fusa update
<seb128> tedg: I looked at the bugs list too, there is lot of untriaged bugs which are trivial to triage, could you try to have a look over those and comment?
<seb128> tedg: is there is one requestion to use available rather than online as a label and one about asking confirmation for the actions for example, could you reply to say if those are design decisions?
<seb128> requestion -> requesting
<tedg> seb128: Yes, I haven't looked through them recently.
<tedg> Thanks for sponsoring the update.
<seb128> tedg: bug triage might be boring but if you don't read bugs you don't know about issues users are having when running your software
<seb128> tedg: you're welcome for the update ;-)
<tedg> seb128: Yes.  I realize.
<didrocks> enough for today, good night everyone :)
<seb128> lool: isn't bug #288337 a wm issue rather?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288337 in gnome-keyring ""popunder" popup under hildon when creating the keyring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/288337
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-10-24
<lool> seb128: Yeah, it could be the wm, but I have no idea yet
<seb128> lool: what wm do you use?
<lool> maximus I think
<lool> err no matchbox
<lool> maximus is on the other image
<seb128> lool: since nobody reported a such bug on ubuntu I would tend to blame your wm there
<seb128> lool: gnome-keyring set the correct hint for the dialog
<lool> Makes sense
<lool> reassigned
<seb128> thanks
<didrocks> morning :)
<seb128> lut didrocks
<seb128> didrocks: tu sais où est huats?
<didrocks> seb128: non, il a terminé tard hier, il lui arrive parfois d'être au boulot à 10h40
<seb128> ok
<didrocks> seb128: si c'est vraiment important, je peux lui tél
<seb128> non, j'vais corrigé l'erreur dans sa mise à jour moi même et uploader
<didrocks> oki
<seb128> huats: lut
<huats> hello seb128 :)
<huats> thanks for the various sponsoring
<huats> :)
<seb128> huats: you're welcome, I'm just fixing your yelp update because you were not around and that needs to be updated today
<seb128> huats: you updated lot of translations directly in the source too
<seb128> huats: is that wanted?
<huats> seb128: not simply in the patch ?
<huats> because if not, that was a mistake :(
<huats> and I am sorry about that ...
<huats> :(
<seb128> huats: that's alright
<seb128> huats: debdiff between the current dsc and your update lists a bunch of files changes and not only the debian directory
<huats> pfff :(
<huats> I shold have triple checked that...
<huats> s/shold/should/
<seb128> huats: debdiff | diffstat is useful ;-)
<huats> I will remember that, I was checking by hand...
<seb128> huats: btw not sure if that's you I told the other day but better to attach a debdiff for new revisions than diff.gz and dsc
<davmor2> seb128: whose the best person to talk to about tracking down a regression in bluetooth-applet?
<huats> seb128: that me
<huats> that was me, but it was after that I think :)
<seb128> davmor2: whoever worked on the bluez transition
<seb128> huats: ok
<crevette> davmor2, superm1 for instance
<crevette> he is on #ubuntu-mobile
<davmor2> thanks :)
<Laney> mvo: What is the fate of gnome-terminal?
<ember> oblivion!
<Laney> :(
<lool> seb128: How is it going with release stuff?
<seb128> lool: you want to tackle some bug? ;-) it's going mostly ok, nothing critical but some annoying bugs still
<lool> seb128: Nah, just a quick health check
<seb128> lool: no serious issue
<lool> Great
<ember> seb128: are you able to sync keys with seahorse?
<seb128> no clue
<seb128> I never tried to sync key
<ember> can you test it out?
<seb128> not sure what the key syncing thing is doing but that looks something I don't especiall want to try no
<seb128> I don't want random key changes
<seb128> there is likely some other users here who are wanting to try that though
<ember> never been able to use that thou, it keeps crashing since 2.23.x
<Laney> ember: How do I get the option to not be disabled?
<Laney> Oh, I got it
<Laney> yes, crashed
<glatzor> evening mvo
<glatzor> mvo, have you already booked a flight?
<glatzor> mvo, matt from the booking office suggested me to contact you
<glatzor> mvo, I would takt the flight from london heathrow to sf at thursday 10:25 with united airlines
<mvo> no mpt?
<mvo> hmm
 * lool waves 'WE
<mvo> bye lool
<mvo> Laney: hello! are you around?
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-10-25
<hallyn_> in hardy, network manager would show me a list of available networks.  since upgrading to hardy, i don'g get that.  is that by design?  (nm-applet)
<hallyn_> uh, since upgrading to intrepid
<hallyn_> (i also don't have sound and get lockups on modprobe, but one problem at a time...)
<dobey> no, it shows wireless networks still
<dobey> if you don't see them, most likely there is an issue with the wireless driver not being loaded or something
<dobey> i'd suggest filing a bug on launchpad (or searching for an existing one)
#ubuntu-desktop 2008-10-26
<hallyn_> all right so after 3 days i finally figured out why i had no sound after upgrading from hardy->intrepid:  the speaker output was turned off (as was headphone), and the only way to turn it on, if you accidentallystumble upon it, is to right-click on the speaker applet and pick the 'switches' tab.  that's kind of obtuse...
<hallyn_> (i'd rcommend a faq entry or an indication on the on-screen volume display when i hit volume-up showing me the outputs are off...)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-10-19
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<seb128> hello robert_ancell
<seb128> how was your start of week there?
<robert_ancell> seb128, question about uploading gnome updates...  Now I am MOTU can I just directly upload stable GNOME packages? e.g. Cheese
<seb128> busy looking at the sponsor bugs ;-)
<seb128> robert_ancell, yes
<seb128> robert_ancell, only in universe though which is limited for GNOME
<robert_ancell> seb128, but as long as they're in universe and in GNOME FTP then ok?
<seb128> well, usually it's not gnome ftp but part of GNOME
<seb128> ie following freezes
<seb128> we don't want to upload random new crack now
<seb128> but yes
<seb128> if you are not sure ask there, I've been mandated to grant desktop exceptions
<lifeless> robert_ancell: as a MOTU you /can/ upload anything that is a) in universe b) meets policy to be uploaded given the archive state.
<robert_ancell> lifeless, thanks, I was just checking on what is considered in the GNOME freeze exception, I wasn't sure if it extended to universe
<lifeless> same basic policy
<robert_ancell> seb128, question 2:  What do I do about UNRELEASED versions in bzr? Manually updated them?
<seb128> robert_ancell, dch -r?
<lifeless> different teams for approvals [the universe team has motus as well as the main team]
<seb128> or change to karmic by hand if you want
<robert_ancell> seb128, In this case I should just set it to Karmic and then do the upload - dch -r is only useful for sponsoring others packages?
<seb128> whatever you prefer, I usually change to karmic with my text editor
<seb128> but I think pitti for example use dch -r
<seb128> there is not one true way there
<seb128> just make sure you have karmic in the changelog ;-)
 * robert_ancell just uploaded his first ubuntu packages... Will wait for the angry emails tomorrow about breaking stuff :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, ;-)
<didrocks> good morning o/
<seb128> brb session restart after weekend upgrade
<asac> hi
<didrocks> hey asac
<asac> hi didrocks
<robert_ancell> seb128, perhaps we should update the versions script - it only shows packages on the cd, it should probably show packages in main?
<robert_ancell> gtg, see you guys tomorrow
<seb128> re
<seb128> ok didn't go as expected, I had to reboot
<didrocks> oh :/
<huats> morning everyone
<huats> morning seb128
<didrocks> good morning huats
<seb128> lut didrocks huats
<didrocks> seb128: hey o/ I hope there will still be some updates to do this evening to avoid feeling useless ;)
<seb128> didrocks, I hope not
<huats> +1 for me :)
<huats> seb128: I can do some today... if there are any
<seb128> today is already late for updates
<seb128> so I expect so to be uploaded earlier rather than later
<seb128> so -> those
<seb128> another quick sessionr restart and I'm starting on sponsoring
<didrocks> seb128: at least, I'll upload simplecommeubuntu-9.10~prerc this evening ;)
<seb128> didrocks, good ;-)
<seb128> I will let you guys know if there is updates left
<seb128> but I expect I will go quickly through those
<seb128> especially that robert_ancell did a good bunch already
<seb128> and not everybody will roll a .1
<seb128> you are welcome to work on the universe ones though
<seb128> there is less hurry for those
<didrocks> seb128: ok, keep us in touch so :)
<seb128> will do
<tgpraveen> Bug #446146 any chance of getting this in karmic final itself. it's fix commited  just need to be released
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446146 in linux "Huawei E169 USB dongle not working with kernel 2.6.31-12.40" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446146
<seb128> wrong channel to ask about linux
<seb128> it's not really a desktopish component
<asac> its a bit related to NM ;)
<asac> pitti has the same problem ;)
<asac> kenvandine: gwibber is in sad state today ;)
<asac> does not start here
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> seb128: hm, so Robert's patch wasn't applied to 2.28 branch
<seb128> pitti, the gvfs one?
<pitti> yes
<pitti> ah, robert is already gone (sorry, I'm late today again)
<pitti> UNRELEASED is not just for sponsoring..
<seb128> right, but the discussion was rather on how you change it to markic
<seb128> dch -r, manual edit, etc
<pitti> ah
<lool> pitti: Did you intend to revert r1588 in ubuntu.karmic r1589?
<pitti> lool: yes, I did; I just failed to commit it separately, sorry
<lool> Thanks
<pitti> lool: we removed French on amd64 because of overflow, but now we kicked rss-glx (which was never meant to be on the CD)
<lool> Ack; we don't have it in UNR anyway
<pitti> asac: epiphany pulls in seed and gnome-js-common; do we need them in main? (MIR)
<asac> pitti: no ... the idea is to drop ephy plugin from seahorse-plugins
<asac> so everything can go down
<asac> if you want rather ephy and all stuff in main, let me know
<asac> seb128: ^^ ?
<pitti> asac: it's a b-dep of epiphany
<asac> pitti: yes. but ephy is universe now ... its just in main because of seahorse-plugins pulling in afaict
<seb128> I though epiphany was in universe now?
<pitti> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt
<asac> seb128: yeah. seahorse-plugins is holding it
<seb128> asac, right, the seahorse-plugins one is to fix, do you want to do the update and fix that too?
<pitti> ok, so shall I demote epy then?
<seb128> there is a 2.28.1 tarball
<seb128> pitti, yes please
<asac> seb128: update to latest upstream? yes. i have to move to xulrunner-1.9.1
<asac> pitti: i thought that happened a while back already
<seb128> asac, thanks
<andreasn> mpt, what e-mail do you use for gnome bugzilla? just wanted to check I added the right one
<asac> pitti: on friday you showed me a mismatch of ephy getting pulled in by seahorse
<asac> pitti: so if now seed etc are in mismatch means that ephy was promosted probably because of that
<asac> pitti: ok. so i will upload new seahorse plugins without the epiphany part ... and fixed xulrunner-1.9 -> 1.9.1 ...
<pitti> asac: thanks
<asac> thats also the last xulrunner-1.9 rdepend from what micagh from mozillateam researched .... so i will verify that this is really the case and then ask for permission to get rid of ffox-3.0 and xul 1.9
<asac> pitti: ^^
<asac> that would involve putting ffox-3.0 transitional packages in a firefox-3.5 upload
<pitti> yay
<asac> good.
<asac> i will check now the rdepends in sources/packages and then proceed with those two tasks
<asac> hopefully fixing the last RC issues in ffox too at that time
<mpt> andreasn, myrealbox, but I'm not getting notifications a.t.m.
<andreasn> oh
<andreasn> I cc:ed you on the gnome-policykit bug
<dpm> seb128, just a quick note to let you know I imported all policykit-1-gnome upstream translations into LP as discussed some days ago. Sorry it took me so long.
<seb128> dpm, thanks!
<dpm> yw
<dpm> seb128, another question, can yo
<dpm> seb128, another question, can you tell me a bit more about gdmsetup and its Ubuntu-specific translations? I'm the upstream gdm translator and the Ubuntu-specific strings were already translated upstream and imported into LP, so I had no need to translate them in LP
<seb128> dpm, weird
<seb128> dpm, could it be that somebody commited the launchpad po there?
<seb128> with strings which are not upstream too?
<dpm> seb128, no, the translations are marked as green in LP, so they're the same as the imported ones
<seb128> what strings are you look at exactly?
<dpm> seb128, the gdmsetup ones, let me have a look...
<dpm> seb128, this one, for example -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/gdm/+pots/gdm/ca/107/+translate
<dpm> the French team doesn't seem to have any strings changed in LP, either: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/gdm/+pots/gdm/fr/+translate?start=0&batch=10&show=changed_in_launchpad&field.alternative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=all
<seb128> gdm-2.28.0$ grep "_Show the screen for choosing who will log in" * -r
<seb128> debian/patches/09_gdmsetup.patch:+                    <property name="label" translatable="yes" comments="Radio option to set login screen to prompt for user">_Show the screen for choosing who will log in</property>
<seb128> po/ca.po:#~ msgid "_Show the screen for choosing who will log in"
<seb128> $
<seb128> dpm, ^
<seb128> dpm, what you say doesn't make sense
<seb128> dpm, could it be that launchpad doesn't consider it as an upstream string changed since it's not in the upstream po there?
<seb128> dpm, I'm sure those strings are not in the upstream git codebase
<dpm> seb128, LP considers the package as "upstream", it doesn't detect the tarball strings. By looking at http://l10n.gnome.org/POT/gdm.master/gdm.master.ca.po, I see:
<dpm> #~ msgid "_Show the screen for choosing who will log in"
<dpm> #~ msgstr "_Mostra la pantalla per a seleccionar qui entrarà"
<dpm> So the string was marked as obsolete at some point upstream
<seb128> dpm, right, cf my grep, it's the only po where the string is listed
<seb128> dpm, could it be that somebody used the ubuntu po and gettext marked it obsolote?
<seb128> obsolete
<seb128> since it's not in the upstream source
<dpm> seb128, I'm not sure, but it's certainly possible. So gdmsetup is an Ubuntu-only app?
<seb128> dpm, yes
<dpm> seb128, do upstream ship no setup tool at all, or still the old graphical setup tool?
<seb128> dpm, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=587750
<ubottu> Gnome bug 587750 in general "GDM rewrite needs a configuration GUI panel similar to 2.20 (gdmsetup)" [Minor,New]
<seb128> dpm, they don't ship any configuration tool
<seb128> it would make no sense to have an ubuntu tool if upstream had one
<dpm> seb128, that clears things up. Thanks a lot
<seb128> dpm, you're welcome
<tseliot> seb128: it looks like I'll have to extend my patch: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=598287
<ubottu> Gnome bug 598287 in plugins "Tap-to-click should be enabled if the touchpad has no physical buttons" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> tseliot, hum ok, not really important for karmic since we have tap on click on now
<tseliot> seb128: did you re-enable it?
<seb128> tseliot, still a nice thing to fix but nothing urgent
<seb128> tseliot, yes, tape on click is on by default now
<seb128> the no taping while typing too
<tseliot> seb128: can you drop my patch from the package then?
<seb128> tseliot, will do
<tseliot> it looks like the function which detects the availability of buttons is not very reliable
<tseliot> seb128: ok, thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<kklimonda> seb128, pitti, could you tak a look at bug 444005? as there won't be a 1.76 release soon (most likely never - devs will jump straight to 1.80) there are few bugs that should be fixed in 1.75.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444005 in transmission "Updates for Transmission 1.75" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444005
<seb128> kklimonda, I'm too busy in GNOME 2.28.1 too look at that software
<seb128> you will need to find somebody else interested
<kklimonda> at least both crashes, a potential data loss would be nice too. a removal of --auth argument is a wishlist.
<pitti> kklimonda: opened a tab for it; will have a look later today, thanks
<kklimonda> seb128, no problem - I'll keep looking.. ok, i don't have to anymore :)
<seb128> pitti, do you want to do the gpm 2.28.1 update?
<pitti> seb128: can do
<seb128> danke
<pitti> seb128: I'm currently debugging bug 451613 which is the last of my RC bugs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451613 in gvfs "all disks and partitions are automounted in the live session" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451613
<pitti> seb128: this will still take me a bit, but this afternoon I can deal with updates/sponsoring/torrent
<seb128> pitti, I don't expect any torrent but thanks ;-)
<seb128> pitti, .
<seb128> ups
<pitti> seb128: bug 444005 I meant
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444005 in transmission "Updates for Transmission 1.75" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444005
<seb128> pitti, .1 traditionally doesn't get tarballs for everything
<seb128> oh right
<seb128> anyway I did catch up on updates out of gpm now
<seb128> so let's get lunch before having new tarballs coming
<mac_v> mvo: hi , is there already a bug in synaptic where the cpu usage increases during checking for updates?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, we were just speaking about you ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey btw
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> i hope you were saying nice things about me ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, <slangasek> oh gar, why am I now getting a 'low disk space' pop-up every 30 seconds? :P
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson, good afternoon!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I was just saying that you were looking about such things
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<seb128> not sure if you still have interest for that though
<seb128> <slangasek> although, I'd rather he fix my crashing gnome-settings-daemon first :)
<seb128> too ;-)
<chrisccoulson> they shouldn't appear every 30 seconds - every 10 minutes at the most
<chrisccoulson> ah
<mvo> mac_v: there is/was such a bug with update-manager, I suspect its something to do with the theme in use, but I have not investiagted
<seb128> chrisccoulson, well, apparently he clicks on ignore and get a dialog 30s later
<mac_v> mvo: ah , just found one > is this the bug , Bug #355355
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355355 in update-manager "Update Manager causes high Xorg CPU usage when checking for updates" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355355
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - that behaviour definately doesn't sound right - i'll speak to him later and try and figure out whats going on
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<mvo> mac_v: do you have more info on it? is it theme dependant? does it matter if compiz or metacity is used?
<mac_v> mvo: human theme just got a bug regarding this ...i'm testing it , checking if it has something to do with the murrine engine being used
<mac_v> will see if there us any change
<mac_v> is*
<mvo> mac_v: I have a idea what is causing it, its not a trivial fix if it turns out to be what I think it is
<mac_v> mvo: nope  , doesnt seem theme dependant , i tried a different engine and still x org cpu usage raises ... and your idea is? ;)
<mvo> mac_v: i think its the drawing code for the individual progresses, I have a look later today (got some other things with higher priority first)
<mac_v> sure its no hurry , just wanted to check :)
<asac> pitti: augeas needs to be promoted too for puppet ... i asked for getting symbol tracking or a specific shlibs version in the package in the MIR - besides from that its ok. i will check if zul can do that swiflty. otherwise will probably upload on my own
<pitti> asac: I did, I mentioned in the bug
<tjaalton> there doesn't seem to be a bug about gdm not being able to be restarted from a vt?
<pitti> tjaalton: hm, it's not? WFM
<asac> ok read that mail now. thx
<pitti> sudo stop gdm; sudo start gdm
<asac> will prod zul
<tjaalton> pitti: it'll just flash the screen rapidly for a few seconds, then stop and no gdm running after that
<seb128> tjaalton, you don't have one running?
<tjaalton> seb128: nope
<seb128> ok, so I don't know
<seb128> works here
<tjaalton> seb128, pitti: uh oh.. binary driver fail on my part, ie. a false alarm ;)
<pitti> hm, I often get Firefox complaining "sorry, restoring session failed", and clicking on "restore" works just fine..
<asac> pitti: any errors in tools -> error console?
<asac> also try set extensions.logging.enabled to true and see if you get any errors on terminal if you end up in this situation
<pitti> asac: odd that it isn't known yet; anyway, I'll file a bug (it happens pretty often for both me and also my wife)
<pitti> asac: there are three errors
<asac> pitti: do you see "restart required " in tools -> addons all the time?
<pitti> asac: no, I don't
<asac> hmm. ok. then its not the bug i am currently fixing. please file a bug with those errors you see please
<asac> bug 446257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446257 in firefox-3.5 "session restore does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446257
<asac> pitti: ^^
<pitti> asac: *nod*, that's it
 * pitti subscribes
<asac> pitti: please post the errors you see there. thx
<pitti> yay, fixed my last RC bug
<asac> lucky you :/
<seb128> asac, I do get restart all the time when greasemonkey get screwed
<asac> but usually there is something new whenever you think you are done
<seb128> which is basically after every xulrunner upgrade
<asac> seb128: yes. tahts your bug.
<asac> and i know it
<asac> upstream just didnt like my fix ;)
<asac> which was hacky indeed
<pitti> asac: hm, closing and reopening the console seems to wipe errors; next time it happens I'll immediatley look and copy
<seb128> asac, oh, so you found a real bug, it's not my install being weird ;-)
<pitti> asac: something new> yeah, already happened three times in the last two weeks :)
<asac> seb128: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=521780
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 521780 in Add-ons Manager "extension upgrade with a moved location breaks extension manager" [Normal,New]
<seb128> pitti, good work on the gvfs bug ;-)
<pitti> seb128: merci
<asac> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/libequinox-osgi-java_3.5.1-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb
<asac> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<asac> what is equinox?
<asac> ;)
<asac> oh seems eclipse related
<asac> guess i know someone to ask
<pitti> seb128: do you get bug mail piped straight to your brain nowadays?
<asac> seb holds back technical innovation wrt bug streaming ... i always knew it
<seb128> lol
<seb128> pitti, no, but I'm subscribed to gvfs bugzilla and I'm polling on emails to get new tarballs today
<kenvandine> asac, any tips on what is wrong?
<sweettie> hee hello everyone
<sweettie> im looking for some help.
<sweettie> (with my desktop)
<seb128> sweettie, hi, try #ubuntu for user questions
<sweettie> txs
<asac> kenvandine: sorry i lost context. on what?
<kenvandine> gwibber
<asac> let me try
<asac> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/296810/ that what i am getting
<asac> the UI never shows up
<kenvandine> humm
<asac> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/296811/
<kenvandine> do you have facebook configured?
<asac> there is dbus problem
<kenvandine> ok
<asac> kenvandine: yes. facebook
<kenvandine> looks like it is failing to fire up the daemon
<kenvandine> is the daemon running?
<kenvandine> i bet it is already running and hung
<asac> yes
<kenvandine> which is that damn facebook bug
<asac> probably
<asac> kenvandine: well. i think i didnt really start it until this morning
<asac> but let me kill it
<kenvandine> for some reason, sometimes it hangs on a connection to facebook and never times out like it should
<asac> kenvandine: yeah. there it is
<kenvandine> it is better with pycurl than it was with urllib2
<asac> kenvandine: are we using pycurl now?
<kenvandine> but ryan can't seem to figure out why it fails to timeout
<kenvandine> cause it was more reliable with facebook
<kenvandine> only the facebook module is using it
<kenvandine> it failed frequently with urllib2
<kenvandine> just never times out
<kenvandine> ryan spent weeks on that... and got nowhere
<kenvandine> it is more reliable with pycurl, but still fails to timeout sometimes
<asac> kenvandine: facebook.py stillin includes urllib
<kenvandine> yeah, but not urllib2
<asac> on lp:gwibber
<kenvandine> it isn't using it for the connection
<kenvandine> there was some other reason for it
<kenvandine> url parsing or something
<kenvandine> gwibber/microblog/support/facelib.py
<asac> kenvandine: where is the call done?
<asac> ah
<seb128> gnomefreak, hey, nobody else is getting your gnome-panel issue, we have thousand of bugs happening only on one broken config, we can't mark those blockers
<kenvandine> both urllib2 and pycurl supposedly force some timeout so this can never happen
<kenvandine> but they both have the same problem, only with facebook
<kenvandine> asac, if you have any insight... i am sure ryan would jump for joy :)
<kenvandine> ryan was threatening disabling facebook all together
<kenvandine> but facebook is far to popular :/
<gnomefreak> seb128: understood i would really love to know where to start to figure it out. it seems like this bug is giving me a alsa bug as well due to killall gnome-panel
<asac> kenvandine: he uses httplib.HTTP ... in api there only is HTTPConnection
<asac> http://docs.python.org/library/httplib.html
<seb128> gnomefreak, could you summarize the bug there?
<kenvandine> asac, oh...
<asac> kenvandine: is that an alias?
<kenvandine> dunno
<kenvandine> i would think this would just blow up
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/296816/
<kenvandine> so perhaps
<gnomefreak> seb128: going to look at bug
<asac> let me try if i get timeouts with just 1 second ;)
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> asac, oh
<kenvandine> that isn't used
<kenvandine> that is for photo uploads
<kenvandine> which gwibber doesn't do
<asac> hehe
<kenvandine> part of the library he embedded
<asac> ok found the curl call
<kenvandine> in the Facebook class
<gnomefreak> not a bad option to add ;)
<kenvandine> hehe... lets make facebook work better first :)
<kenvandine> asac, so i think c.perform() never returns
<asac> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/296823/
<asac> that works for me
<asac> i got a timeout
<asac> when using 1
<kenvandine> yeah, he was able to get timeouts
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> sometimes on the facebook connection he doesn't
<kenvandine> and could never figure out why
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/296826/
<asac> kenvandine: well. atm there is no timeout set at all
<kenvandine> there is a default
<asac> kenvandine: so lets use that one instead of nothing
<asac> yes. the default is the socket timeout of system i guess
<kenvandine> well, he said there is
<asac> and thats probably 120 seconds or even 5 minutes
<kenvandine> he played around with different values
<gnomefreak> seb128: you wanted me to ad dmore to summry on bug or you wanted me to do it here?
<kenvandine> that is way too high
<seb128> gnomefreak, can you summarize it there?
<asac> kenvandine: so in other http libs i know its always the system default for socket/dns
<asac> thats far too high
<asac> so we should definitly set something there
<asac> kenvandine: also we should set CONNECTTIMEOUT
<kenvandine> it would be good to do that too
<kenvandine> but connecting isn't where the problem was
<kenvandine> but it looks like setting the timeout to something lower should do what we want
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/296830/
<kenvandine> maybe it just never thinks it is done with the download
<asac> kenvandine: thats what i would suggest
<kenvandine> dunno... i have never looked at it... just know ryan spent weeks on it :)
<asac> kenvandine: does gwibber loop every X seconds?
<kenvandine> 5m
<kenvandine> is the default fresh
<kenvandine> otherwise it just has a mainloop and threads
<asac> kenvandine: so why does gwibber frontend get no reply? because its polling on demand or because the main thread is just blocked?
<kenvandine> so if a call takes 5m, it causes havoc
<kenvandine> main thread is blocked
<asac> kenvandine: thought thats in a separate thread?
<asac> what operation is done in main thread? the full http call?
<kenvandine> well, the microblog operation is in a separate thread
<kenvandine> which shouldn't block the main thread
 * seb128 grrrr at bzr and pitti
<kenvandine> the exception you got was from scheduling operations with the microblog backend
<kenvandine> which is what is blocked
<kenvandine> moving that scheduling to the backend would help allot
<kenvandine> planned for lucid :)
<asac> kenvandine: so scheduling involves initiating a connecting?
<asac> or does it block until the previous work was done?
<kenvandine> yeah, something has to connect to it currently
<kenvandine> when it connects, it calls the scheduler to schedule the default operations
<kenvandine> which doesn't really make sense
<kenvandine> the backend should have that logic
<kenvandine> there was some debate about that, like the guy writing the cli interface
<kenvandine> i think he wanted to be able to control that a little more from the client
<kenvandine> we are going to move all that out of the client for lucid
<asac> i dont get what is done in the thread ,)
<kenvandine> hehe
<asac> does it just update db and stuff there?
<kenvandine> performing the operations
<asac> and does all the io in the main thread?
<kenvandine> calling the microblogging services, etc
<kenvandine> the main thread just dispatches
<asac> what is that compared to what __call__ does?
<kenvandine> the main thread isn't what blocked your call
<asac> the main thread is the one processing dbus, isnt it?
<kenvandine> the client was calling the microblogging stuff
<asac> shouldnt it be returning stuff?
<asac> kenvandine: oh. so the client directly calls into the other non-main thread?
<kenvandine> imo it should be processing all of that
<kenvandine> i think so
<gnomefreak> seb128: im not sure what more i can add or change to be anymore helpful. I am adding the alsa bug link to bug report
<kenvandine> which we want to prevent
<kenvandine> so moving more of that logic out to the backend
<asac> is dbus actually multi-threwading ready?
<seb128> gnomefreak, do you get the issue at every session start? does it happen in a guest session?
<kenvandine> will keep the client from ever calling those
<kenvandine> asac, perhaps not... i really don't know
<asac> hehe
<kenvandine> ryan did most of that... and i know he was getting very angry :)
<asac> kenvandine: ok. so the facebook threads handles network for facebook and also is responsible for processing dbus?
<asac> ok
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> at least that is my understanding
<kenvandine> which is kind of crappy
<asac> whats our dbus timeout?
<asac> does the UI at least do async dbus ?
<asac> hmm
<asac> oh no
<asac> it doesnt
<asac> now i know
<kenvandine> it does for somethings
<asac> kenvandine: can i send python a signal so it dumps backtraces for all threads?
<asac> i know i could do something like that for java
<kenvandine> i haven't seen a way
<kenvandine> that would be very cool though :)
<asac> kenvandine: what i am trying to understand is whats the perfect tune for those timeouts
<kenvandine> asac, understand
<asac> so if dbus sends a call ... and has a timeout of 10 seconds... and that synchronously calls the facebook server
<asac> then we need to use a timeout lower than the dbus call
<asac> which can be quite short i guess
<kenvandine> we don't set a timeout
<kenvandine> so it is the default
<asac> kenvandine: for dbus you mean?
<kenvandine> yeah
<asac> The default timeout in dbus-daemon is 25 seconds at the time of
<asac> writing.
<asac> http://osdir.com/ml/svn-commits-list/2009-10/msg00110.html
<asac> ok let me run this with a really short timeout for a while and see if the UI breaks completely.
<asac> kenvandine: so ... but still gwibber forntend seems not to like those timeout exceptions
<asac> thought we tackled that ;)
<asac> timeout exceptions == dbus timeouts
<kenvandine> not really... we tackled the biggest culprit for needing those timeouts
<asac> ok
<asac> the nameownerchange
<kenvandine> the exception handling needs to be factored in, which is too big of a beast to tackle for karmic
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> that solved a ton of problems
<asac> ok let me see how crazy gwibber UI goes if facelib always times out
<kenvandine> so part of the refactoring for lucid will include lower level exception handling
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> asac, the real key though is to commit the timeout and get it to the users
<kenvandine> we went days without reproducing that bug
<asac> well.
<kenvandine> it was very hit and miss... like certain behaviors on facebook servers
<asac> i can simulate what happens on timeout ;)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i think that shouldn't break the ui
<asac> so first thing that happens is that authorization fails
<kenvandine> it will just show up in the error stream
<asac> and then it gives up
<kenvandine> that blows...
<kenvandine> makes you re-auth
<asac> now i need to somehow make this so it doesnt bail out on authoriization
<asac> kenvandine: how many calls does it do for authorization?
<kenvandine> i think only one
 * kenvandine doesn't know the facebook code though
<asac> kenvandine: want to like do 3 times normal and then 1 second to see what happens if content pulling times out
<kenvandine> if you hit it too many times facebook disables you and makes you re-auth anyway
<rickspencer3> hey all, what's the word on the street?
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> bonjour seb128
<seb128> still looks good I would say
<seb128> I've been running the indicator message during the weekend and now wait for ted ;-)
<rickspencer3> good
<seb128> am I the only one to not notice new messages because the icon change is to subtle there?
<rickspencer3> seb128, probably not
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - you're not the only one ;)
<rickspencer3> I saw lots of uploads, not not too many bug reports today
<seb128> it sort defeat the purpose of the indicator
<pitti> hey rickspencer3, good moring
<seb128> I've also issue that pidgin get autokicked out of the launcher list
<pitti> "morning" even
<rickspencer3> hi pitti
<seb128> and that missing control and piding conflict if you run empathy and switch back to pidgin
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> seb128, are there bug #s for those?
<seb128> ie if you use the session menu status pidgin displays a "you connected from an another client, closing those accounts"
<seb128> rickspencer3, not sure I wanted to check with ted before file bugs
<rickspencer3> k
 * rickspencer3 runs bughugger
<gnomefreak> seb128: i need to re enable log in screen but cant find it in gconf do you know the path off hand to do that? i want to make sure of something
<seb128> gnomefreak, login screen?
<seb128> gnomefreak, use gdmsetup to change the option?
<gnomefreak> seb128: will try
<gnomefreak> seb128: thanks that should work
<seb128> gnomefreak, you can also use a guest session from the session menu
<gnomefreak> seb128: i made new user, needed one anyway. but log out than in with new user made it work but that was after logging out with panel working for most part.
<dobey> seb128: hey
<seb128> hi dobey
<dobey> how's it going?
<seb128> busy with GNOME 2.28.1 updates but good otherwise
<seb128> you?
<dobey> alright. i did bug #453328 on friday, but doesn't look like it's been sponsored yet...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453328 in ubuntuone-client "1.0.2 update" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453328
<seb128> dobey, I will have a look, not surprising since most canonical people don't work during weekend
<seb128> hey tedg
<dobey> yeah
<tedg> Good morning seb128
<seb128> pitti, could you have a look to the debdiff on bug #455181 when you have a moment? it's trivial but syncs would bypass the queue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455181 in gnome-common "Update to 2.28.0" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455181
<seb128> tedg, so I've several issues with your components, can you tell me which are known?
<seb128> tedg, the pidgin launcher get quick off regularly, I think that's when I reboot with pidgin running, does it make sense?
<seb128> tedg, I also tried empathy and went back to pidgin, but now when I change my status in indicator session it says an another client has connected and pidgin disconnect
<seb128> tedg, I guess mission control is running and indicator session change the status there which conflict with the pidgin one
<seb128> tedg, and the indicator applet icon change it to subtle but you probably have bugs about that
<tedg> seb128: Uhm, no it should blacklist itself when rebooting.
<tedg> seb128: That doesn't make sense :)
<seb128> should?
<tedg> shoudln't.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> there is a bug there and an annoying one
<tedg> Yeah, so you can recreate it then?
<seb128> I got it twice since friday so it's easy to trigger
<seb128> can we just turn the code which dynamically drop launch off for karmic?
<cassidy> seb128, thanks for the forwarded crash reports. I fixed a bunch of them; fixes will be in 2.28.1
<tedg> Sure.
<seb128> tedg, well I think it has been after session restarts or reboots
<seb128> cassidy, I've seen, thanks for the good work, maybe I will find empathy good enough to use it next cycle ;-)
<tedg> seb128: It is odd though, I don't understand what could be causing it.
<cassidy> seb128, :p
<seb128> tedg, is the code useful for something?
<pitti> seb128: replied
<tedg> seb128: I wonder if one of those cases we're getting a "disable" signal from Pidgin.
<cassidy> seb128, are you going to ship 2.28.1 ?
<seb128> cassidy, if you roll a tarball today yes
<cassidy> I will
<cassidy> deadline is today so...
<seb128> cassidy, just to not be only a troll what make we switch back to pidgin this weekend is that empathy handle very poorly disconnects
<tedg> seb128: Well, the idea was that you could remove lauchers by removing the feature in Pidgin.  The harder part is determining when you've removed the feature in Pidgin.
<seb128> cassidy, ie you don't even have a try again button is the list, so once your internet is back you have no way out of closing it and starting empathy again to reconnect
<seb128> and it seems to never retry by itsefl if you wait
<cassidy> seb128, Empathy should rely on network manager
<seb128> cassidy, I never disconnected from the network it's just the gateway which was down
<Laney> I've found that Empathy tries to reconnect *too much* if I move to another machine
<Laney> keeps stealing the connection back
<cassidy> seb128, MC tries to reconnect using an exponential backoff iirc
<seb128> pidgin has a "retry" next to the error in the buddy list
<seb128> so when you know you have fixed your network you can retry
<seb128> I might not have waited long enough
<cassidy> seb128, seems a good thing to have. Please open a bug suggesting to add such button
<seb128> cassidy, will do
<cassidy> thx
<seb128> thank you for all the work you are doing ;-)
<seb128> tedg, ok, I don't fancy to reboot my box now to try that indicator thing again, I should try in a vm
<Laney> can someone have a look at the ndesk-dbus sync? 454273
<seb128> tedg, is the mission control fight with pidgin when empathy not running known?
<tedg> seb128: When you reboot, is the timestamp on the file when you logout, or when you log back in?
<tedg> seb128: It's somewhat inevitable with us supporting both clients.
<seb128> tedg, I will have to check
<seb128> tedg, well, you could look if empathy is running before changing the mission control status
<seb128> tedg, or not change it if pidgin is running
<tedg> seb128: We couldn't check that before because Empathy wasn't registered on the bus.  But, I didn't check that in Karmic.
<seb128> tedg, and pidgin?
<tedg> seb128: Well, it is possible that someone would want to run Pidgin and Empathy simultaniously.
<tedg> seb128: I don't think we can be exclusive like that.
<seb128> well I expect you will rather run in cases where mission control is running for some reason and pidgin is used as im rather than in cases where 2 im are running
<tedg> Ah, cool.  Empathy is on the bus now.  With the object "EmpathyMoreThanMeetsTheEye" :)
<tedg> To be honest.  My plan is to use Empathy for Jabber and Pidgin for other protocols.
<seb128> your plan as an user?
<tedg> Empathy's IRC support is just too bad.
<tedg> Yes.
<seb128> why do you insist on using an IM client for IRC ;-)
<seb128> install xchat-gnome
<tedg> XChat is just too ugly.
<seb128> that's why we have the -gnome version
<tedg> I wonder if we're getting registered with Mission Control as a client because we're using libempathy.  When in reality, we shouldn't be a client at all.
<cassidy> seb128, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-gabble/+bug/451984 would be good to have btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451984 in telepathy-gabble "FFe: Sync telepathy-gabble 0.8.7-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]
<tgpraveen> seb128: cassidy that bug requiring a "retry" option to be present is already filed and also there were some comments on how it should be done iirc
<seb128> cassidy, looking
<seb128> pitti, ^ could you have a quick look to the telepathy-gabble debdiff too, same reason, it's a sync request
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<pitti> seb128: replied (ack'ed); do you want to process those syncs yourself, or need help?
<seb128> pitti, I'm doing those but thanks
<pitti> seb128: ok; I'll update gpm now, and then debug bug 425411
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425411 in gnome-power-manager "Computer suspends immediately after resuming if power is unplugged while suspended" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425411
<seb128> pitti, ok thanks
<pitti> unless you have something more urgent
<seb128> pitti, I'm handling updates and sponsoring mostly good now
<pitti> I'll do some sponsoring tonight as well
<seb128> pitti, so if you can keep waiving things I upload in we are on track ;-)
<pitti> hehe, thanks
 * seb128 hugs pitti
 * pitti hugs back seb128, great work
<seb128> cassidy, telepathy-gabble update synced
<cassidy> seb128, thanks
<seb128> cassidy, thank you for pointing it ;-)
<slomo> seb128: hi, until when is it possible to sync NEW packages to universe? :) and what's your oppinion on the gst-plugins-good0.10 sync?
<seb128> slomo, hey, I did backport the gst changes earlier today
<seb128> I didn't sync because we have local changes and the gudev change is a bit late in cycle now
<seb128> I did took the debdiff from you update yesterday and applied it to karmic though
<slomo> seb128: ok, thanks :)
<seb128> slomo, NEW, I don't think it's possible, is the NEW queue public now?
<seb128> slomo, btw do you know if somebody is working the bug #597198?
<seb128> gnome bug #597198
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 597198 could not be found
<ubottu> Gnome bug 597198 in don't know "Totem hangs while loading a video with .srt sub from nautilus" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=597198
<seb128> slomo, it gets quite some duplicates
<slomo_> seb128: *sigh* the network here is really bad
<slomo_> seb128: no, i meant, is it possible to get a NEW package into karmic at this point?
<slomo_> seb128: i would need boost1.39 or boost1.40 (parallel installable with the current 1.38 in karmic)
<seb128> slomo_, can't you just upload to universe? you are still motu no?
<slomo_> seb128: sure, but i don't need any changes over the debian package :) and i don't know if it could still get accepted
<seb128> slomo_, we can't sync from NEW and I can't sync things directly now anyway due to the freeze in action for karmic
<seb128> syncs would bypass the review queue
<seb128> so if you want it in karmic feel free to upload a fake sync and wait for review
<seb128> or open a bug and subscribe r-t to it
<slomo_> seb128: it's accepted in debian, the "NEW" part was meant for ubuntu :)
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> could you open a bug and subscribe the motu r-t to it?
<slomo_> seb128: sure
<seb128> slomo_, thanks
<seb128> slomo_, btw did you get my ping about this subtitle bug?
<seb128> slomo_, gnome bug #597198
<ubottu> Gnome bug 597198 in don't know "Totem hangs while loading a video with .srt sub from nautilus" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=597198
<seb128> slomo_, it's getting quite some duplicates, do you know if it's being worked
<pitti> slomo_, seb128: you need a new boost in universe?
<pitti> I object to a new package in main at this point, but sync to universe is fine
<pitti> (in main because of the version duplication)
<seb128> pitti, it's for universe if I understood slomo_ correctly
<slomo_> pitti: yes
<pitti> sounds fine then
<seb128> pitti, ok, should we just sync it then?
<pitti> sure
<slomo_> ok, do i still need to file a bug? launchpad is slow here, i'm still not at "enter bug" *sigh*
<seb128> ok, I will do that in a bit if nobody else does it before then
<slomo_> ok, thanks :)
<seb128> I closed my rookery session for now and I've a slughish internet due to download
<seb128> slomo_, which source do you need synced?
<slomo_> seb128: "boost1.40"
<slomo_> 1.39 would work too though
<seb128> what is the difference?
<Laney> if you're doing syncs....
<slomo_> many bugfixes :)
 * Laney whistles
<slomo_> seb128: but no bugfixes that affect me, so i don't care... it would be better to sync boost1.40 ;)
<seb128> no, I'm doing GNOME updates right now
<seb128> slomo_, ok
<seb128> pitti, do you think you can do the sync? I've having latency issues due to rsync run
<slomo_> seb128, pitti: great, thanks :)
<pitti> sure; slomo_, which package?
<seb128> pitti, just a sync-source -b slomo boost1.40
<slomo_> pitti: "boost1.40"
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<pitti> oops, seems there are pending syncs in the queue
<Laney> yeah looks like it hasnt been done for a while
<seb128> Laney, what? syncs?
<Laney> right
<Laney> we had a banshee one for a few days
<Laney> hmm, was done, just that LP is lagging
<pedro_> aagg
<seb128> hey pedro_
<seb128> pedro_, what?
<pedro_> kenvandine, do you know of any way to kill the gwibber daemon from the ui when you quit the application?
<pedro_> seb128, hello dude
<pedro_> nothing just gwibber annoying me
<pedro_> if i quit the application i'm still getting messages on the notification bubbles
<kenvandine> pedro_, no... but i really want to do that
<seb128> seems lot of people there are web2 addicts and run gwibber ;-)
<kenvandine> but it isn't as trivial as you would think
<pedro_> if i quit the application is because i don't want to receive those anymore
<seb128> I manage to open facebook in firefox once a week now
<seb128> I still have to learn ;-)
<pedro_> seb128, facebook is way weird to use the first weeks
<pedro_> too many options and crazy stuffs
<pedro_> kenvandine, alright guess 'kill' would solve it for now
<pedro_> found bug 439767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439767 in gwibber "Gwibber-daemon can not be closed from the Gwibber window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439767
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> (as in ugh, why would you want to close the daemon)
<dobey> :)
<slomo_> seb128: for the subtitle bug, i'll take a look at it tomorrow. is that new after my decodebin2 changes?
<seb128> slomo_, no
<seb128> slomo_, thanks
<seb128> or I don't think so let me check
<seb128> slomo_, right first bug was opened before the changes
<slomo_> thanks
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, pedro_, seb128 - if we wanted to make such a change to gwibber, we could do it after Karmic releases, right? as it is in universe and all
<popey> uhm, was there a discussion about how notify can tell you stuff you dont want to know, as soon as you power up the machine? e.g. I found out the forumla one result because someone tweeted it. I opened up my laptop on Sunday evening and had no way to stop the notification before it appeared. Do we really want notify to default on?
<seb128> rickspencer3, in lucid you mean right?
<seb128> rickspencer3, when karmic is switched stable it's for universe too
<rickspencer3> seb128, no, I mean in Karmic
<rickspencer3> but I thought universe for a stable release had much lower bar for updates
<seb128> right, for srus it has
<pedro_> rickspencer3, well an sru is always welcome, i woudn't put a lot of efforts into that now
<seb128> I'm not the one granting exceptions there though
<rickspencer3> hehe
<seb128> if the update doesn"t add a new option or string
<pitti> slomo_: boost1.40 synced/source NEWed
<seb128> ie doesn't break string freeze
<rickspencer3> probably best to channel resources into Lucd atm
<seb128> right
<pedro_> yup
<rickspencer3> well ... really, fix bugs in Karmic this week
<dobey> popey: notifications for things from twitter/etc.. that aren't @you seems broken to me
<rickspencer3> quiting the daemon seems more a feature request than a bug
<rickspencer3> but my point is, I would rather work on crashers, and if it turns out this quiting the daemon thing is a serious pita for users, we can sru that easily, as it's just a universe app
<popey> dobey: this wasnt @me
<slomo_> pitti: perfect, thanks :) how/when will someone look at the NEW queue?
<pitti> slomo_: every day usually (archive days), but feel free to poke me when they built and it's urgent for you
<dobey> popey: right, i presumed it wasn't. i'm just saying it sounds like a bug to me. getting notifications of every single tweet/dent/fbupdate is going to be annoying
<slomo_> pitti: ok, tomorrow is early enough... thanks again :)
<popey> dobey: thats less of a concern to me, I am more bothered that I can't turn it off
<dobey> popey: i'm pretty sure you can turn it off
<popey> dobey: i was just sat down to watch the F1, I'd stayed away from news/irc/radio, and then up pops someone telling the whole world the result in my notify
<dobey> popey: i understand your pain
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, have empathy sounds not been uploaded?
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/400485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400485 in ubuntu-sounds "Empathy sounds not in default ubuntu theme" [Low,New]
<rickspencer3> seems to be fixed for me
<seb128> rickspencer3, TheMuso did an upload to fix that bug
<rickspencer3> or it just that there are two still missing?
<seb128> rickspencer3, why do you ask if it's working?
<rickspencer3> seb128, because the bug is New, but seems that sounds started for me some days ago
<rickspencer3> the bug is targeted, so wanted to know if there was still work for it
<seb128> rickspencer3, see recent comments there
<seb128> seems message-sent-instant and phone-outgoing-calling are not there
<seb128> that's why it has been reopened
<seb128> and phone-hangup too
<seb128> but the freedesktop sound theme doesn't have those
<seb128> so I guess it's not something which will change before karmic now
<seb128> the theme has sounds for new messages and users login in and out
<seb128> I guess that's what most users need
<rickspencer3> ok, Iid like to take it off the list, but I can't set to invalid until I can assign it to Lucid I guess :(
<seb128> pitti, do you have any opinion about http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=ee29f7a34a56808a558b9114ce499c47cbe35972?
<seb128> rickspencer3, what list? I though that low bugs were not on any list
<seb128> pitti, it's the only change out of translation updates in the g-d-s update
<seb128> pitti, not sure if that's something that would work well with your change or that we should get now or just ignore
<rickspencer3> seb128, I track everything that's targeted, though I don't expect anything but High+ to be fixed
<rickspencer3> if it's targeted though, that assumes that the assignee still wants to work on it
<seb128> rickspencer3, unassign it?
<rickspencer3> meh
<rickspencer3> I already wasted too much time on it, but good to understand what's up ;)
<seb128> rickspencer3, I've no good reply for your isue
<seb128> issue
<rickspencer3> it's a launchpad thing
<seb128> the bug is valid and can't be closed
<seb128> right
<rickspencer3> I don't want to close it, just untarget it
<seb128> you can't
<rickspencer3> right, that's what I was venting about
<rickspencer3> but it's not a problem really
<james_w> you need to mark it "Won't Fix" to untarget it
<rickspencer3> it's just me being overly tidy
<rickspencer3> james_w, right, at which point users go crazy because I won't fixed a valid bug
<rickspencer3> or upstreams sometimes too ;)
<james_w> just leave a comment saying that it is "Won't Fix" only for karmic tracking
<seb128> james_w, there is no other task
<james_w> it will be fixed later, and maybe even for karmic
<rickspencer3> james_w, we've been down this path :)
<james_w> seb128: the untargetted task reappears when you wont-fix the targeted one
<rickspencer3> in any case, let's just drop it, and focus on real issues that we can fix before Thyr
<rickspencer3> Thursday even
<seb128> james_w, you don't expect us to note those bugs manually and go over after karmic+1 opening to open new tasks?
<james_w> you don't need to
<seb128> are you sure it reopen the untargetted task?
<james_w> YES!
<seb128> hum
<seb128> we had the case on an empathy bug the other day and I don't think it did
<pitti> seb128: oh, I think it makes sense; it's the remaining case of confusion which we have for gdm keyboard layout I think
<seb128> pitti, it's changing the same code as your patch and you know how to test those change, do you think you could do the update?
<pitti> seb128: yes, can do
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<dobey> Amaranth: compiz is working again! hooray! :)
<seb128> cassidy, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=593086 seems to be a frequent issue
<ubottu> Gnome bug 593086 in General "empathy crashed with SIGABRT in empathy_tp_chat_acknowledge_message" [Major,New]
<seb128> cassidy, do you know if anybody is looking at it?
<seb128> cassidy, see the number of duplicates on bug #408530
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408530 in empathy "empathy assertion failure: empathy:ERROR:empathy-tp-chat.c:1391:empathy_tp_chat_acknowledge_message: assertion failed: (m != NULL)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408530
<cassidy> seb128, we already looked at it and have no clue of what the problem could be :(
<seb128> cassidy, could you ask for logs, details or something?
<cassidy> seb128, I'd be interested to know if it still happen in 2.28.1 though as it COULD be a side effect of another bug we fixed
<seb128> ok
<seb128> roll 2.28.1 and I will get you testing ;-)
<cassidy> so let me know if you have dup with this version
<cassidy> seb128, distchecking atm :)
<seb128> cassidy, cool!
<seb128> cassidy, will do
<seb128> it's going to be late for karmic if it's not fixed though
<cassidy> yeah :\
<cassidy> it's a nasty one
<and471> mpt: hi
<and471> mpt: I was wondering whther you could give me a quick answer on this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/455327
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455327 in software-center "Dependency Dialog is untitled " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mpt> and471, done (short answer: modal with no title)
<and471> mpt: okay thanks
<pitti> kenvandine: can you please have a look at bug 437828 and check whether we want/need this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437828 in telepathy-butterfly "[FFE] Please merge telepathy-butterfly 0.5.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437828
<pitti> kenvandine: (please just reply on the bug)
<mac_v> seb128: hi , why is this a icon theme bug ? Bug #454013 , the reporter has said that the documentation doesnt match
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 454013 in humanity-icon-theme "Incorrect Icon Displayed in Empathy Account Manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/454013
<kenvandine> pitti, ok
<seb128> mac_v, I didn't read carefully the bug I though he was complaining about the icon used there
<seb128> mac_v, feel free to close the bug
<seb128> mac_v, you can't expect the documentation to adapt dynamically to your theme
<mac_v> seb128: or is it a documentation bug?
<mac_v> oh ok ;)
<mac_v> seb128: but seems the docs havent been updated since the humanity theme was used , the trash can was never used in humanity theme , i suspect the docs still use the human theme
<seb128> mac_v, the documentation is probably upstream one and use the gnome theme
<mac_v> seb128: ah , so the Ubuntu docs havent been updated , so it would be a bug in which package?
<seb128> mac_v, you don't expect us to patch every package documentation to have ubuntu screenshots do you?
<mac_v> seb128: aernt the docs supposed to do that? they need to be updated accordingly
<seb128> lol
<mac_v> ;p
<seb128> mac_v, there is screenshots for like 15 locales in every package
<seb128> mac_v, it would be one month of work every cycle for the desktop team or something to do that
<seb128> thousand of screenshots to distro patch
<mac_v> hehe...
<seb128> you are not being realistic there
<chrisccoulson> i thought mac_v just volunteered to patch all the screenshots there ;)
 * mac_v hides 
<chrisccoulson> lol
<didrocks> even for a book, it's difficult to redo everytime all screenshots :)
<seb128> and didrocks can tell ;-)
<didrocks> oh yes ^^
<chrisccoulson> didrocks - if your book has lots of screenshots, then i might understand it :)
<didrocks> especially this time, I suffered a lot for post-beta theme changes :/
<didrocks> chrisccoulson: approx. 300 images (130 from softwares and games)
<didrocks> so, let's say 100+ to change every 6 monthes :)
<chrisccoulson> that's quite a bit of work ;)
<didrocks> indeed :)
<mac_v> seb128: i'm not sure what to close the bug as! the reporter's request is reasonable , users do get confused when different icon themes are used in the help screenshots... but surely it is a tough task for the docs team to update the docs... not sure what to do :(
<seb128> mac_v, you can start by asking in which documentation he saw those
<mac_v> hmm , ok
<seb128> if that's in the empathy package we are not going to change it
<seb128> changing binaries in a source is lot of work
<seb128> and it would require changing screenshots for all locales there
<seb128> if that's in the ubuntu documentation you can reassign as a wishlist there
<seb128> it sort of sucks but we don't have the manpower nor the tools to do easy screenshot changes
<seb128> didrocks, chrisccoulson: you can pick any update not done yet and work on it if you want
 * seb128 is away for sport and dinner, bbl
<seb128> I will do sponsoring and some updates later
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - no problem. i'll have a look at some updates in addition to the milestoned bugs as well
<seb128> chrisccoulson, oh right, maybe start with the g-s-d bugs ;-)
<seb128> I think pitti said he would do the update though
<seb128> so check with him before starting on it if you want to do that one
<pitti> I did
<pitti> oh, did I forget to upload? darn
<and471> mvo: I have just done some work in my branch fixing my bugs (merge please :-] ) https://code.launchpad.net/~rugby471/software-center/software-store-andrew
<seb128> see ;-)
<pitti> argh, I got distracted after testing
<didrocks> seb128: ok, I'll try to tackle some :)
<pitti> seb128, chrisccoulson: g-s-d 2.8.1 pushed and uploaded
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i'll start with g-s-d bugs. i can't recreate slangasek's issue though. i think i'll have to give him a special build to get more info about what is happening
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks:)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: can I ask you a favor? Would you mind to commit my patch in https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596897 ? It just got approved
<ubottu> Gnome bug 596897 in plugins "Ignores variants in $GDM_KEYBOARD_LAYOUT" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, can do
<didrocks> taking gnome-themes
<pitti> good night everyone
<kenvandine> later pitti
<mvo> and471: cool, looking
<chrisccoulson> pitti - done
<chrisccoulson> pitti - would you mind closing the bug? (i can commit to GIT, but i can't edit gnome bugs) ;)
 * chrisccoulson really needs to request those permissions
<didrocks> good night pitti
<mvo> and471: hm, after the merge I have two on_database_rebuild_handler s in my app.py - could you please have a look?
<and471> mvo: really? I didn't touch that...
<mvo> and471: maybe some sort of merge conflict?
<and471> hmm. give me a sec
<and471> mvo: actually could you just use the app.py that you had before the merge, I haven't made any changes to it
<and471> mvo: or manually add the changes I made today
<cassidy> seb128, released!
<cassidy> seb128, http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/telepathy/2009-October/003944.html
<dobey> mpt: do you still have the oauth-login.log to correspond to bug #450386 ? it seems apport or something stripped the attachment (or failed to attach it)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450386 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client-applet crashed with AttributeError in from_token_and_callback() (dup-of: 423383)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423383 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client-applet crashed with AttributeError in from_token_and_callback()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423383
<dobey> i guess not
<dobey> crap crap crap
<dobey> guess i have to do another upload
<asac> seb128: there? do you have this "restart required" behaviour atm?
<seb128> asac, there now
<seb128> asac, no
<asac> ;) ok
<asac> thx
<seb128> asac, it seems to happen mostly after xulrunner updates
<asac> seb128: how do you fix it?
<seb128> and I usually clean things by hand because I need greasemonkey to work
<asac> what cleaning exactly are you doing?
<seb128> rm ext* in the profile directory
<asac> yeah ok thats the hard way ;)
<seb128> I don't know how any other
<asac> seb128: for you its perfect way ;)
<seb128> and greasemonkey is the only non standard thing I use
<seb128> so it's easy enough ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, do you work on the empathy update?
<seb128> kenvandine, I was starting on it and noticed your bug
<kenvandine> seb128, yup
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I will find something else to do
<kenvandine> just pushed :)
<kenvandine> you can sponsor it :)
<seb128> don't forget to close the bugs pending I did forward a bunch upstream which got closed
<seb128> ok looking
<kenvandine> it fixed quite a few bugs :)
<seb128> yeah, shame that nobody forwarded crashes earlier
<kenvandine> i had to update the patches slightly
<seb128> I forwarded some 6 a week ago and they fixed most of those
<kenvandine> cool... thx!
<seb128> thank you for the update ;-)
<seb128> I'm still pondering dropping the toggle change ;-)
<seb128> but I guess I will not since it's a design choice and late now anyway
<seb128> I'm wondering how trivial it would be to have a gconf key for that one
<kenvandine> probably not hard
<kenvandine> just add a gconf looking with an if statement
<kenvandine> for lucid we should split that code up, so we can have different behavior for the icon and the indicator
<kenvandine> hold off sponsoring that
<kenvandine> looking at the symbols
<kenvandine> seb128, there was a symbol added
<seb128> kenvandine, that's ok, addition are fine we just don't want breakages
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i added it to debian/libempathy30.symbols
<kenvandine> and pushed
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> updating and starting a new build
<seb128> chrisccoulson, pitti: you guys should real sort your lack of bug edit or git commit rights
<seb128> wth
<seb128> something is putting my screen on sleep after one minute since I updated
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i definately need to sort out my bug edit rights for gnome ;)
<seb128> hello chrisccoulson
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for the updates you did!
<seb128> kenvandine, libempathy-gtk28.symbols
<chrisccoulson> heh, i really should do some updates tonight!
<seb128> + empathy_location_manager_dup_singleton@Base 2.28.1-1ubuntu1
<seb128> + empathy_location_manager_get_type@Base 2.28.1-1ubuntu1
<seb128> kenvandine, is that normal you didn't add those?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ;-)
<kenvandine> i didn't see that
<kenvandine> humm
<seb128> kenvandine, it's in the build log there
<seb128> and in the symbols diff between libraries
<kenvandine> it's not in my log... weird
<kenvandine> i only had the libempathy30 one
<kenvandine> please add them :)
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> Amaranth, hey, I think one of the recent changes is borking compiz focus there
<seb128> often when opening and closing a new dialog, like a text editor from a command line and close it the focus doesn't goes back where it was
<rickspencer3> seb128, huh, that is easy for me to reproduce right in xchat-gnome
<rickspencer3> only if I use the mouse to close the dialog
<rickspencer3> so Alt+I, C opens the Connect dialog, and Alt-C closes it, focus back to main window
<rickspencer3> but
<seb128> I do use the mouse in those case because ctrl-w doesn't close gedit
<rickspencer3> so Alt+I, C opens the Connect dialog, close by clicking with mouse, nothing has focus
<seb128> it just close the document which is open but let gedit on screen
<seb128> so could be the same yes, let me play a bit with it
<Amaranth> seb128, rickspencer3: I can't seem to reproduce either one of those
<seb128> Amaranth, open a g-t, gedit txt, type, close using the wm button
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, hmm, i can repro seb128's
<seb128> the focus doesn't go back to your command line
<rickspencer3> seb128, your's repros when you use Alt-F4 as well, at least for me
<seb128> and I'm using basic compiz standard profile with no change
<Amaranth> I randomly have focus switch to mouse focus when opening and closing terminals
<Amaranth> But I've had that forever and it's very random
<seb128> I get it every single time today
<Amaranth> meaning it seems like click to focus is off
<Amaranth> Which is also what happens when you don't run a WM
<seb128> so it probably started with the upgrades you did before the weekend
<rickspencer3> yes, it happens every time for me, but I have no idea when it started
<Amaranth> I don't think we even had any focus changes :/
<seb128> Amaranth, right, if the cursor is over the other dialog I can type
<seb128> but the decoration is not drawed as focussed either
<rickspencer3> uh, this repros everwhere for me
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i had to update the patch for bug 409621 at the weekend, as the upstream one we uploaded last week didn't fix the issue. not sure if you want to sponsor that when you have some spare minutes?:)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409621 in libxklavier "The program 'gnome-settings-daemon' received an X Window System error. During on a FreeNX server suring a session." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409621
<rickspencer3> New mail message in evo for example
<seb128> chrisccoulson, will do thanks
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<Amaranth> seb128: so in that case it seems compiz is still running but perhaps the X window stack and the compiz one have gotten out of sync or something
<Amaranth> No clue
 * Amaranth stabs X
<seb128> Amaranth, I get the issue in a guest session too
<Amaranth> hmm, seems typing in gedit is the important part to reproduce
<Amaranth> ah, not typing, the unsaved changes window
<Amaranth> So perhaps after the modal window closes we try to give focus back to the parent but it parent is gone
<seb128> I don't have an unsaved changes dialog
<seb128> I do save my changelog changes before closing
<seb128> (I'm doing package updates today)
<Amaranth> hrm
<Amaranth> I can only trigger it if I have that dialog open up
<seb128> I get it in reliable way in a guest session
<Amaranth> if I open an existing file, edit it, and save the focus is fine
<seb128> did you try there?
<Amaranth> no
<Amaranth> I fear it's caused by the fix to make windows not move up when closed though
<seb128> open a command line, gedit, click on the corner button
<seb128> the command line decorator is uncolored
<seb128> ie it doesn't get the focus back
<seb128> I don't need to touch the keyboard or edit
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, what seb128 said
<rickspencer3> it's totally reliably for me to repro
<seb128> Amaranth, I can try to roll back that change if you want
<Amaranth> sure enough, guest session reproduces without typing at all
<Amaranth> hmm, it also happened on VT switch...
 * Amaranth starts backing out commits
<Amaranth> Yeah the changes to fix windows moving on close are the only ones in core that seem to even be capable of causing this
<Amaranth> I got pulled away so I haven't tested yet though
<seb128> Amaranth, do you want me to try without that one?
<Amaranth> seb128: well there are two commits for it
<Amaranth> one that fixed that problem and a second that fixed minimizing windows after that one went in
<seb128> well I can drop the patches from the package and rebuild easily
<Amaranth> I'm worried about the second (one line) fix
<Amaranth> it's not patches in our package
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> let me know if you have a diff to try though
<Amaranth> well if these commits are the cause we can't just back them out
<seb128> ok
<Amaranth> so I'll probably have to talk to cornelius1 about it if I can't figure it out
<seb128> do you have a webgit diff or something for those?
<seb128> so I can try without them and tell you if that works
<seb128> or can look to that one?
<Amaranth> http://git.compiz.org/compiz/core/patch/?id=8dcfbb256322565228cbcda5230de95343887fac and http://git.compiz.org/compiz/core/patch/?id=0a28ca484a8a72060b580e0ccc75ea20f3ddab1a
<Amaranth> you have to back them out in that order
<seb128> ok
<Amaranth> I'm building with the first one backed out now
<seb128> I forget that you need to install kde to build compiz
<seb128> I will try first then ;-)
<Amaranth> seems more people are using karmic now
<Amaranth> getting more bug reports :P
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<seb128> it's weird to see you so earlier since the dst change ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I keep going in the evenings - "where is everyone?"
<robert_ancell> seb128, bug 443312 - is that marked appropriately to use the Debian version?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443312 in system-tools-backends "Package 2.8.2" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443312
<seb128> robert_ancell, syncs are fine but you need to add a debdiff to the bug since those can't be synced without bypassing the freeze now
<robert_ancell> and is that included in the exception?
<seb128> ie people who do review need to have a debdiff on the bug
<seb128> yes, it should be fine to update as long as it's a bug fix version
<seb128> robert_ancell, not sure if updates like the gnome-games one are worth doing
<Amaranth> ok so it's not that first commit...
<robert_ancell> seb128, the -extra-data or the main package?
<seb128> robert_ancell, gnome-games
<robert_ancell> seb128, why not?
<seb128> reading the news summary on the ftp list, it's only clutter aisleriot changes
<seb128> and some translations
<seb128> do we use clutter for aisleriot now?
<robert_ancell> yes
<robert_ancell> and it's pretty buggy
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> I didn't realize that we needed clutter to play card game now
<robert_ancell> oh, no aisleriot is using the non-clutter version - I was thinking on gnometris
<robert_ancell> of
<seb128> right
<seb128> so the update is pretty useless for us, better to focus on ones fixing bugs
<robert_ancell> what about the translations?
<Amaranth> seb128: it's that second commit I linked to
<seb128> but if we run out of useful ones we can still look at those
<seb128> robert_ancell, I doubt they will travel to rosetta and back to language packs before the freeze now
<seb128> but I might be wrong, I didn't check this cycle
<Amaranth> So right now the choice is a cosmetic error (without that commit) or a focus issue (with it)
<seb128> it was taking several days to have an import export rounds previous cycle
<robert_ancell> seb128, how do you debdiff a Debian package?
<seb128> robert_ancell, debdiff current.dsc update.dsc
<seb128> ie apt-get source on karmic
<seb128> dget the debian.dsc
<seb128> and debdiff both
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, is there a bug report for the specific cosmetic issue?
<rickspencer3> the focus issue is very annoying
<seb128> yes
<seb128> and agreed with rick, we should fix the focus one
<rickspencer3> btw, Amaranth you rock, thanks for tracking this down so quickly
<rickspencer3> well, I'd like to see the bug # before we pass judgment too quickly ... but focus problems can have bad problems for people who can't use mice for whatever reason
<rickspencer3> so accessibility-wise, focus problems are pretty evil
<seb128> I can use the mouse but it's totally breaking my workflow
<seb128> and I expect I'm not the only one expecting to be back to the command line when closing an editor
<seb128> rickspencer3, bug #444836
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444836 in compiz "broken close animation when closing window with compiz activ (window moves)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444836
 * TheMuso pricks up his ears.
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, seb128 so the compiz patch is supposed to keep this from happening:
<rickspencer3> http://dking.dk.funpic.de/BUG1.png
<rickspencer3> ?
<rickspencer3> I can't even tell what the issue is, but this seems an unsupported compiz effect, right?
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3 - when you press the close button, the window jumps up by about the width of the title bar
<seb128> not sure if that's happening in the default config, I didn't notice it there but in some case you are the dialog shitfting on closing
<seb128> are -> have
<rickspencer3> does this seem an incredibly minor issue?
<rickspencer3> or am I missing something?
<seb128> it seems minor to me yes
<rickspencer3> ok, so breaking focus breaks accessibility, so that's a major issue for sure ;)
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, so you can safely revert that patch?
 * rickspencer3 hates making changes this close to release
<rickspencer3> even little things make me nervous ;)
 * TheMuso notes that a lot of blind/vision impaired users using speech will not likely use compiz.
<robert_ancell> seb128, there are literally no changes in gucharmap 2.28.1 except for the version bump.  They really like to make releases...
<seb128> robert_ancell, ok, don't bother with it then
<robert_ancell> seb128, yeah, I'm really having to look to find anything worth updating here
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm doing the libsoup update now if you didn't start
<robert_ancell> seb128, looking at gnome-terminal
<seb128> robert_ancell, chrisccoulson just said he started on it
<chrisccoulson> i have:)
<seb128> whoever do an update could you tell it on the channel too?
<seb128> the versions page updates only every half an hour
<seb128> it gives margin to duplicate work too
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, are you doing mousetweaks?
<seb128> robert_ancell, you can do eog if you want
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, I got to the bottom of the versions list.  You guys all need to go to sleep so there's some left for me :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm done after the libsoup one
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Mousetweaks done, gok done, orca done.
 * robert_ancell wants to integrate versions into LP...
<seb128> TheMuso, hey, not sure how busy you are today but if you could sponsor robert_ancell's updates during your day
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: If/when gnome-media pops up, feel free to do it, and prod me for sponsoring. I have other things that I want to look at today, so am happy for someone else to do that.
<TheMuso> seb128: Yeah I can do that.
<seb128> slangasek want to try to roll images early european time tomorrow
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ok, will do
<TheMuso> But yeah happy to sponsor
<seb128> so it would be nice to have those built earlier
<TheMuso> seb128: I saw that.
<seb128> TheMuso, thanks
<TheMuso> np
<robert_ancell> what feed are people using to see new packages come in?  I'm following the announce list which seems to be behind the tarballs which are behind what you are tracking
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: gnome-ftp list
<TheMuso> I was the same at the beginning, using the annoucne list, but seb128 suggested gnome-ftp, which is much more useful.
<robert_ancell> ftp-release-list?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> not every maintainer write an announce email
<seb128> and sometime they do hours after the upload
<TheMuso> Sorry, I was referring to the mailbox I have it going into. :)
<Amaranth> rickspencer3, seb128: The cosmetic thing is not as important for using compiz but users were for some reason freaking out about it
<seb128> the ftp list is the one true way ;-)
<rickspencer3> :(
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, what do you think is the right thing to do?
<Amaranth> People kept telling me how terrible compiz was
<seb128> Amaranth, I would not say freaking out but yeah, it got several duplicates
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: Wait until tomorrow so I can try to fix or talk to cornelius1 about it
<rickspencer3> personally, I never noticed it, did I have the wrong plug in?
<seb128> if we have to pick the focus issue or the cosmetic one pick the cosmetic one
<seb128> we can sru the cosmetic issue after karmic if required
<Amaranth> of course
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, I think we are past the point of going forward on fixing issues
<rickspencer3> I would suggest that we role back the change and wait for a fix after we release
<rickspencer3> make sense?
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: eh, not really...
<rickspencer3> (note that our RC is in three days!)
<Amaranth> If we have a fix tomorrow and it's small and obviously correct...
<seb128> well, if the fix is a one liner and we can get it tomorrow I think it's fine to get it
<seb128> what Amaranth said
<Amaranth> If we have a fix tomorrow and it's a 200 line diff on the other hand, skip it
<seb128> we are still getting GNOME 2.28.1 updates
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<seb128> they have many bug fixes, I don't see that one much different
<rickspencer3> I'll log a bug on the focus issue, and target it
<seb128> thanks
<Amaranth> alright, thanks
<Amaranth> marked as High, of course
<Amaranth> otherwise I'll lose it in the flood of New
<rickspencer3> I don't want to forget about it until the last minute
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, assign to you?
<Amaranth> sure
<Amaranth> So looking at this diff it seems to be what I originally thought, the compiz window stack and the X one are out of sync
<Amaranth> I can toss in a function to force them to sync up again as a worst case fix
<Amaranth> s/function/function call/
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-10-20
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, that sounds a bit hacky, does it not
<rickspencer3> ?
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: If it's stupid but it works it's not stupid ;)
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, you're the expert, but we need to be extremely cautious at this point in time
<rickspencer3> in any case, let's look at it tomorrow if/when we have a patch
<Amaranth> Yeah, this is the same fix we originally had for the panels disappearing
<Amaranth> It's a few X round trips
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/455900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455900 in compiz "closing launched windows does not return focus to original windows, this sucks for accessability" [High,Confirmed]
<Amaranth> s/accessibility/using your computer/
<rickspencer3> you might want to comment on the bug to keep anyone from freaking out, as I release targeted it ;)
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Note that this still exists in metacity as well.
<rickspencer3> yeah, let me edit that
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, really, as a seperate issue?
<Amaranth> TheMuso: metacity has the same problem?
<rickspencer3> I never noticed
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - gnome-terminal is done now
<Amaranth> I've seen things compiz handles better than metacity so it wouldn't be _too_ surprising
<TheMuso> Occasionally, when I close a window when using orca, I lose focus completely. Can't use Orca navigation keys to click on a window, can't use shortcuts to switch to panel etc, gotta use the mouse to regain focus.
<rickspencer3> bug #455900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455900 in compiz "closing launched windows does not return focus to original windows, this sucks for accessability" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455900
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ok, the libxklavier update is uploaded btw
<Amaranth> But it's always nice to hear about ;)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - thanks
<rickspencer3> hmm, thought I fixed the title
<chrisccoulson> i'm glad that ones fixed now ;)
<seb128> yeah, got work!
<chrisccoulson> hmm, i don't think we want to update libgdata
<seb128> no
<chrisccoulson> the diff is pretty big ;)
<seb128> did you figure something about slangasek's g-s-d crasher?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it looks like it might be the xrandr issue that nobody else was responding too
<chrisccoulson> i need to look at that next really
<seb128> ok, I think I'm done for tonight
<seb128> I will start not too late tomorrow to review pending things before rc images
<rickspencer3> g'night seb128
<TheMuso> Has someone taken care of the gnome-system-tools sponsor?
<TheMuso> marked as triaged currently
<TheMuso> That is if we are updating it.
<seb128> TheMuso, thanks for doing some desktop sponsoring during your day ;-) if you could do chrisccoulson's recent update too that would be nice
<TheMuso> seb128: sure thing.
<seb128> TheMuso, no, anything not "fix commited" is to upload
<TheMuso> no problem
<TheMuso> ok
<seb128> robert_ancell, if you run out of updates please look for git commits in things which didn't get a tarball to see if we should backport something
<seb128> robert_ancell, gnome-applets sticknote crash for everybody which gets quite some duplicates
<seb128> robert_ancell, the issue is a duplicate gtkbuilder id, would be nice to backport if there is no tarball during the night
<seb128> night or day for you
<chrisccoulson> night seb128
<seb128> 'night rickspencer3 chrisccoulson
<seb128> robert_ancell, oh and nautilus probably has some fixes to backport
<seb128> I think alex is on paternity leave now
<seb128> so there might be no tarball for it
<seb128> there was a bug about nautilus crashing on ddn from file-roller
<seb128> not sure if that got fixed in karmic yet
<seb128> anyway time to get some sleep there
<TheMuso> Anyone else getting read timeouts on the gnome FTP server?
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso - yes, me too
<TheMuso> Ok not just me and my connectino then.
<TheMuso> gah connection
<rickspencer3> good morning robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, hey
<TheMuso> Yay for alternate mirrors.
<rickspencer3> hi awe
<awe> rickspencer3, hey
<TheMuso> gah my local mirror doesn't have 2.28.1 of gnome-terminal./
<TheMuso> finally! got connected to the main ftp server
<rickspencer3> didrocks, watching those gnome updates role in!
<TheMuso> And there is more to come
<virtuald> i don't get why my gnome-panels move to the secondary monitor every time i switch between kms and ums
<robert_ancell> I'm doing gdm update now
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Ok, I'll keep an eye out for it.
 * TheMuso does eog.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: COnnectivity issues again?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, yeah
<TheMuso> suckage
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell needs a better connection
<robert_ancell> really annoying
<TheMuso> Eog is done, let me know when gdm is ready.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, will do
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Is gnome-desktop-sharp part of the GNOME suite and hense part of the GNOME update?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, I don't know.  It is released in GNOME FTP with GNOME release schedule.  Note sure where the source in (not GNOME git)
<TheMuso> right
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: I think in this case, you're better off requesting a sync.
<TheMuso> Since your diff appears to be the changes between our version and Debian's.
<TheMuso> Ah yes, because the version in Karmic is straight from Debian as well.
<robert_ancell_> TheMuso, gdm is ready
<TheMuso> robert_ancell_: thanks a lot.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell_: I also commented on the gnome-desktop-sharp2 bug. It should be a sync request.
<robert_ancell_> doing gnome-control-center
 * hyperair grumbles about gnome-power-manager randomly changing his screen brightness level
<lifeless> still ?
<TheMuso> hyperair: Is this with the latest version uploaded in the past 12 hours or so?
<hyperair> hmm i'm not sure
<hyperair> what version?
<hyperair> for some reason gpm is resetting my brightness to full. i set it to 0% using xbacklight manually.
<hyperair> Installed: 2.28.0-0ubuntu7
<TheMuso> Right I think 2.28.1 was uploaded.
<robert_ancell_> TheMuso, gnome-control-center ready
<TheMuso> robert_ancell_: Gotcha.
<TheMuso> robert_ancell_: you forgot to mention the refresh of debian/patches/99_autoreconf.patch for gnome-control-center
<TheMuso> robert_ancell_: TO save you the hassle, I'll just add it to the changelog
<robert_ancell_> TheMuso, seb128 said not to worry about noting autoconf refreshes
<TheMuso> robert_ancell_: bah ok too late now.
<TheMuso> u/c
<augcampos> hi there
<augcampos> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER augcampos zdfbphtgfldl
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> robert_ancell: hm, so you think we should bring back services-admin?
<pitti> robert_ancell: people kept shooting themselves into their feet even without the upstart problem..
<robert_ancell> pitti: wasn't planning on it, why?
<pitti> robert_ancell: sync request in bug 443312
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443312 in system-tools-backends "Package 2.8.2" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443312
<pitti> robert_ancell: for karmic we could perhaps just cherrypick that git patch to fix timezone handling and SMB
<robert_ancell> pitti, hmm, I thought I went through all the patches and didn't see any differences left.
<pitti> robert_ancell: oh, hang on, services-admin is disabled in gnome-system-tools, right?
<pitti> so even if we sync s-t-b, we wouldn't get it back
<robert_ancell> pitti, yes, that makes sense - these are all servers
<pitti> thanks
<seb128> hey there
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> guten tag pitti
<seb128> how are you?
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey again :)
<pitti> seb128: pretty well, thanks! and you?
<seb128> hey robert_ancell, doing extra hours? ;-)
<seb128> pitti, a bit tired but good otherwise
<robert_ancell> seb128, I had to duck out for an hour this afternoon so you get an hour extra now :)
<seb128> I see
<robert_ancell> seb128, is there anything that needs updating? I can't find anything worth the risk
<seb128> robert_ancell, I don't know what you did during your day yet
<seb128> there was no new tarball out of gdm this night?
<robert_ancell> done
<seb128> ok, good
<seb128> any news about the compiz focus issue?
<seb128> robert_ancell, did you see my comments from yesterday about backporting git changes?
<robert_ancell> seb128, don't think so, what changes?
<seb128> doh
<seb128> I wrote like 10 lines for you on the channel before going to bed
 * robert_ancell scrolls up
<robert_ancell> hmm, where is the channel history?
<seb128> robert_ancell, you have it on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ for example
<seb128> robert_ancell, I was saying "please have a look to git changes for things which don't roll a tarball"
<seb128> robert_ancell, especially there is a duplicate gtkbuilder id in sitckynotes gnome-applets crashing it for everybody
<seb128> so would be nice to backport the git change if they don't roll a tarball
<seb128> and having a look for nautilus changes would be nice too
<seb128> alex is on paternity leave now I think
<seb128> so he will not roll a tarball
<seb128> and there is a popular crashes on dnd from file-roller which I'm not sure if fixed in karmic
<robert_ancell_> seb128, I hope that's wasn't for me... connection dropped again
<seb128> gnagnagna
<robert_ancell_> it only drops when I really need it...
<seb128> robert_ancell_, cf query
<pitti> ok, sponsoring queue cleaned up
<robert_ancell_> seb128, ah, thanks
<seb128> anyway your work day is almost over so no point now
<seb128> could you still have a look to this stickynote backport?
 * seb128 needs to go for a few minutes to get coffee and something to eat
<seb128> I started IRC before breakfast but I really need to get coffee and something in stomach
<seb128> be back in a few minutes
<robert_ancell_> seb128, ok
<robert_ancell_> I just noticed some of the things I've said haven't made it to the log either.... damn isp
<huats> morning everyone
<mvo> robert_ancell do you work on g-c-i now?
<didrocks> good morning everyone :)
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> seb128: y/w, thanks for sponsoring :)
<didrocks> hi pitti
<robert_ancell_> g-c-i?
<robert_ancell_> mvo, oh, gnome-codec-install, no, I was just looking if we should update it
<mvo> gnome-codec-install
<mvo> robert_ancell if you have some spare time it would be great to do a quick triage over the bugs
<robert_ancell_> mvo, ok will have a look tomorro
<robert_ancell_> w
<seb128> Amaranth, mvo, robert_ancell: any news about bug #455900?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/455900/+text)
<seb128> that needs to be fixed this morning before images build
<seb128> bug #455900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455900 in compiz "closing launched windows does not return focus to original windows, this is bad for accessibility" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455900
<robert_ancell> seb128, haven't looked at this one
<seb128> robert_ancell, Amaranth was on it when I went to bed
<robert_ancell> seb128, should I put a second (LP: #1) link on the changelog for that gnome-applets fix?
<seb128> robert_ancell, second?
<seb128> robert_ancell, no, just the one for the sticknote crasher
<robert_ancell> seb128, well this will be the second time is has been fixed  :)
<seb128> oh, no, the bug has been reopened
<seb128> and new bugs duplicates from this one
<robert_ancell> yeah
<robert_ancell> so do we put a second LP link so it autocloses or manually close it again
<seb128> you autoclose the same bug
<seb128> it has been reopened
<seb128> so you can close it again
<robert_ancell> but manually or via a (LP: #) link?
<seb128> (lp: ...)
<robert_ancell> ok
<robert_ancell> seb128, ready for sponsorship
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> pitti, ^ do you think you could still look at this one?
<seb128> I'm having a look to something else right now
<robert_ancell> bug 422110
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422110 in gnome-applets "stickynotes_applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422110
<seb128> robert_ancell, thanks
<robert_ancell> gtg, see you guys tomorrow
<seb128> have good evenig robert_ancell
<seb128> see you tomorrow
<seb128> or maybe not, if we are frozen I might go to bed early today ;-)
<seb128> does anybody knows what is going on with dxteam now?
<seb128> do we expect updates from them before karmic?
<seb128> MacSlow is working on a stable update fixing karmic milestoned bugs
<seb128> mvo, ^ got a free slot for sponsoring?
<mvo> seb128: I think I can do that, what/where?
<seb128> mvo, a few line up from robert_ancell
<mvo> seb128: ok, looking
<seb128> mvo, thanks
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> had a good night?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i went to bed before 2am for a change! what about you?
<seb128> same here
<seb128> I'm still tired though
<seb128> I should go to bed before 1am rather ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah, i feel a bit like that too ;)
<chrisccoulson> i have to make sure i can handle the sleepless nights though
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you are training for next month then? ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i am ;)
<chrisccoulson> not long to go now!
<seb128> when is the due date?
<seb128> november?
<chrisccoulson> november 14th (i think)
<chrisccoulson> but it could be any time really;)
<mvo> seb128: lol@the stickynotes fix
<seb128> mvo, it's wrong?
<mvo> - vbox1
<mvo> +vbox3
<mvo> nothing wrong
<mvo> just odd
<mvo> I would have thought that while fixing it, it would get more meaningful names
<seb128> right
 * mvo uploads
<mvo> its just dups, so it does not matter anyway :)
<seb128> bah the internet
 * seb128 just typed avahi.com rather than .org
<chrisccoulson> heh, seb128 - i typed avahi.com on my work PC just out of curiosity
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ;-)
<seb128> your work internet let you browse it?
<chrisccoulson> good job that nobody was standing behind me ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm using my 3G connection
<seb128> oh right
<seb128> yeah, sorry I should have given warnings on the channel
<seb128> it was an honest typo on my side for the record
<seb128> I really wanted to look to avahi.org ;-)
<chrisccoulson> it's an easy mistake to make ;)
<chrisccoulson> i use my 3G connection here all day normally - i don't think work would appreciate me spending all day on IRC on their network ;)
<pitti> seb128: sponsor what? (sorry, needed to be away for 45 mins)
<seb128> seems you are not working for a fun company
<pitti> seb128: yes, I can do some sponsoring, etc.
<seb128> pitti, what mvo uploaded 15 minutes ago
<pitti> oops, sorry
<seb128> that's ok
 * pitti hugs mvo
<seb128> pitti, btw davidbarth wants a new notify-osd tarball in karmic
<seb128> they are working on rolling it now apparently
<seb128> it fixes several crash issues
<pitti> seb128: nothing in unapproved, was it already accepted?
<pitti> hummkay
<seb128> pitti, can you check with him maybe how feasable that is?
<seb128> feasible
<seb128> speaking of which
<seb128> hey MacSlow
<pitti> davidbarth: hi! if you want a new notify-osd, we need it nowish
<pitti> MacSlow: ^
<MacSlow> seb128, pitti: just rolling the tarball.
<chrisccoulson> i'm really confused about this g-s-d crasher. am i right in thinking that the minor op code in a X request corresponds to the actual request when it is in an extension (ie, not part of the core X protocol). Does each X extension only gets 1 major op code, with each of the minor op codes corresponding to a particular request? Or have i got it totally wrong?
<chrisccoulson> ^^^bryce__ (you might know that)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, #ubuntu-x might be a better place to ask that
<seb128> there is other xorgers there
<seb128> mvo, how busy are you now? still having changes to land in karmic?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - yeah, i might try there
<mvo> seb128: pretty busy, what do you need?
<mvo> seb128: I need to do bug triage on upgrade issues, so if its more fun than that (and does not take too long) I can help
<seb128> mvo, we need to do something about this compiz focus issue but I can manage it I think
<seb128> http://git.compiz.org/compiz/core/patch/?id=0a28ca484a8a72060b580e0ccc75ea20f3ddab1a
<seb128> mvo, ^ need to undo that change
<seb128> oct. 19 23:52:57 <Amaranth>	http://git.compiz.org/compiz/core/patch/?id=8dcfbb256322565228cbcda5230de95343887fac and http://git.compiz.org/compiz/core/patch/?id=0a28ca484a8a72060b580e0ccc75ea20f3ddab1a
<mvo> seb128: what is the impact?
<seb128> in fact they might both go together
<seb128> mvo, getting IRC log
<seb128> oct. 19 23:48:15 <Amaranth>	Yeah the changes to fix windows moving on close are the only ones in core that seem to even be capable of causing this
<seb128> oct. 19 23:52:57 <Amaranth>	http://git.compiz.org/compiz/core/patch/?id=8dcfbb256322565228cbcda5230de95343887fac and http://git.compiz.org/compiz/core/patch/?id=0a28ca484a8a72060b580e0ccc75ea20f3ddab1a
<seb128> oct. 19 23:53:04 <Amaranth>	you have to back them out in that order
<seb128> oct. 20 00:08:35 <Amaranth>	seb128: it's that second commit I linked to
<seb128> oct. 20 00:09:13 <Amaranth>	So right now the choice is a cosmetic error (without that commit) or a focus issue (with it)
<seb128> oct. 20 00:51:37 <Amaranth>	rickspencer3, seb128: The cosmetic thing is not as important for using compiz but users were for some reason freaking out about it
<seb128> oct. 20 00:52:17 <Amaranth>	rickspencer3: Wait until tomorrow so I can try to fix or talk to cornelius1 about it
<seb128>  
<seb128> mvo, it's basically a summary
<seb128> though we are late now
<seb128> and I didn't hear from Amaranth
<seb128> mvo, the bug is bug #455900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455900 in compiz "closing launched windows does not return focus to original windows, this is bad for accessibility" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455900
<seb128> mvo, we decided we would roll the change back because focus issues are higher annoyance than a cosmetic one
<seb128> we can still try to sneak a better fix in later when Amaranth is around but for not we need to move on
<seb128> I told rick he would be sorted before he starts his day
<mvo> seb128: I talked to upstream now, I will just undo it if I don't get a reply
<mvo> seb128: when does he starts his day :) ?
<seb128> mvo, in some 3 hours from now?
<mvo> ok, so I will deal with it before lunch
<mvo> otherwise you can poke me ;)
<seb128> mvo, joke aside we want to focus issue fixed on rc and slangasek is waiting to roll images
<chrisccoulson> heh, rick assigned that bug to the wrong Amaranth. there is a user on Launchpad called Amaranth with the LP id "karl-agius", and rick assigned it to him
<seb128> doh
<chrisccoulson> fixed
<seb128> confusing
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it is a bit confusing
<davidbarth> pitti: seb128 passed on the message; we're uploading the tarball with accumulated fixes right now
<seb128> pitti, do you want me to do the update, upload so you can review?
<MacSlow> pitti, I'll ping you the moment notify-osd 0.9.24 is uploaded ... running a final check atm
<pitti> seb128: if you have some time, yes
<seb128> pitti, ok, handling that
<mvo> seb128: I got a patch from upstream that should fix it
<seb128> mvo, ok, feel free to upload that rather then
<seb128> mvo, but is easy to get, on a command line type "gedit" and close gedit with the mouse not over your command line
<seb128> the focus doesn't get back to the command line and it should
<seb128> but -> bug
<seb128> if you want to try the fix
<seb128> or I can give it a try too
<seb128> if you have a i386 or ppa build appreciated though
<seb128> I don't fancy installing kde only to build compiz ;-)
<davidbarth> pitti, seb128: missing icon symlinks for n-osd at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+bug/453066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453066 in notify-osd "Identify and add missing symlinks for notify-osd-icons" [High,In progress]
<seb128> davidbarth, what happens without those and the new notify-osd?
<seb128> what we have now or extra breakage?
<davidbarth> seb128: what you have now
<davidbarth> seb128: asac's patch fallbacks to the existing set if the extra symlinks are not there
<seb128> ok good
<chrisccoulson> wow, it seems like everyone is getting the flu here!
<seb128> run away!
<seb128> I guess by "here" you mean at your work place, not on irc ;-)
<chrisccoulson> heh, yeah, at my work place
<chrisccoulson> one person was away last week (my boss), and 2 more of my colleagues are away today
<Laney> uh oh
<seb128> davidbarth, MacSlow: how is this tarball going?
<seb128> davidbarth, MacSlow: how is this tarball going?
<chrisccoulson> i see an opportunity here for some time off!
<seb128> ups
<MacSlow> seb128, just signing it
<seb128> chrisccoulson, right, just claim it before really getting the flu ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, would be a shame to have time off but have to stay in bed too
<chrisccoulson> i couldn't fdo that - i'm far too professional ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<MacSlow> seb128, pitti, kenvandine: https://edge.launchpad.net/notify-osd/trunk/ubuntu-9.10
<seb128> ok, looking to this one now
<seb128> MacSlow, did you roll it from lp:notify-osd?
<MacSlow> seb128, no... we've a dedicated lp:notify-osd/karmic branch
<seb128> ok thanks
<seb128> just to know what bzr merge to do the update
<MacSlow> seb128, ah... sorry... forgot to mention that
<seb128> that's ok
<seb128> MacSlow, do you have a summary of changes somewhere?
<MacSlow> seb128, see the ChangeLog on https://edge.launchpad.net/notify-osd/trunk/ubuntu-9.10
<seb128> MacSlow, thanks
<MacSlow> seb128, I guess that's what you're after
<seb128> right
<asac> seb128: meta2-gnome ... whats that?
<asac> can i just upload that or is that something seeded?
<mvo> seb128: no worries, I test it before lunch, I'm just fixing low-hanging fruits in g-c-i in the meantime
<seb128> asac, the debian equivalent for ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> asac, ie the dummy package to install gnome
<seb128> asac, it's in universe
<asac> seb128: it recommends xulrunner-1.9-dbg - dont ask me why
<asac> ok i will fix that then
<seb128> asac, it's probably gnome-dbg
<seb128> they are have a dummy package to install debug for everything used in gnome
<seb128> brb
<seb128> session restart to try another update
<asac> argh ... the debian gnome folks have this annoying control.in practice.
<pitti> hey asac
<asac> pitti: hi
<mvo> asac, seb128: is bug #405155 not more a totem-mozilla bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405155 in gnome-codec-install "No prompt to install "ubuntu-restricted-extras" packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405155
<asac> pitti: thx for the universe pushes. can do the archive removals of sugar-hulahop 456155 and imagezoom 455836
<asac> with those and all the current universe uploads i can upload the xulrunner-1.9 transition too
<asac> which fixes an really bad (probably RC bug too)
<asac> bug #441552 that is
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441552 in firefox "[MASTER] Firefox 3.5 prompting to restart without installing new addons" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441552
<asac> aka also known as "extension bustage" ;)
<seb128> mvo, the g-c-i utf thing, it's using gtkbuilder?
<seb128> or there is another similar bug?
<seb128> davidbarth, MacSlow: notify-osd uploaded
<Laney> \o
 * Laney looks forward to Banshee having album art again
<pitti> MacSlow: quite a lot of changes; how much/long did you test this new version?
<mvo> seb128: no, stock gtk
<asac> ok i am done for karmic RC ;) ... lol
<seb128> asac, good work!
<mvo> asac: oh, I'm so jealous now :)
<seb128> mvo, you slacker, I'm done for rc too! ;-)
 * seb128 dumps some other bugs on mvo and watch him work
<mvo> seb128: could you please look at #351130 then ?
<seb128> davidbarth, ^
<seb128> bug ##351130
<mvo> seb128: looks like a totem issue to me
<seb128> bug #351130
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351130 in gnome-codec-install "[jaunty] doesn't offer to install codecs when inserting non encrypted DVD " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351130
<seb128> mvo, it's opened since jaunty, not a karmic blocker
<seb128> mvo, but yeah, I can have a look
<mvo> seb128: well, it just means we should have fixed it for jaunty already ;)
<seb128> mvo, right
<mvo> I hope its something simple
<mvo> should I reassign to totem?
<seb128> you can for now yes
<seb128> where is slomo when you need him btw? ;-)
<asac> ok so seems my xulrunner-1.9.1 bits have only a chance of ~50% to get approved for RC :/
<MacSlow> pitti, depending on the individual fix... a week
<davidbarth> seb128, pitti: used the test suite (both auto and manual tests) and the fixes were reviewed by at least 2 persons; but no specific field testing
<pitti> MacSlow: ok, thanks
<MacSlow> pitti, I ususally run the latest notify-osd crack on my two machines
<Riddell> logging into ubuntu desktop any my keyboard stops working
<Riddell> makes it hard to report this software centre crash
<pitti> Riddell: could you ssh in and check if dbus and hal are still running?
<pitti> we got some reports about dbus being killed on upgrades
<pitti> I just updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus, great job everyone!
<dpm> ArneGoetje, mvo, I've just been pointed out to bug 409785, I'm not sure who of you guys is best to ping about that one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409785 in language-selector "gnome-language-selector crashed with TypeError in check_status()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409785
<mvo> dpm: IMNSHO the best fix it to disallow this in rosetta
<mvo> dpm: so that the amount of "%s" in both strings must match
<mvo> and the type as well
<pitti> mvo++
<mvo> its a can of worms otherwise
<pitti> not just the amount, the exact sequence of % must match
<pitti> like %s %i %i
 * mvo nods
<dpm> mvo, what exactly needs to be disallowed?, IIRC, if the format specifier is correct in the POT file, Rosetta does error checking
<mvo> dpm: if it does check, the checks are broken (or not covering enough etc). basicly the problem is that a string like "%s item" for ngettext is translated as "one item" instead of "%s item"
<mvo> dpm: I guess this is nicer for a lot of languages, but it makes python rather unhappy
<Riddell> pitti: hal and dbus are running
<mvo> seb128: compiz uploaded
 * mvo lunches
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, anyone got any idea bout bug 456203
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456203 in gnome-settings-daemon "package gnome-settings-daemon 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: il pacchetto gnome-settings-daemon ? gi? installato e configurato" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456203
<chrisccoulson> s/bout/about
<chrisccoulson> i can't see any error in the logs :-/
<asac> mvo: how is the ppa integration in software-center going?
<mvo> asac: not at all, generic packages will be lucid, but not karmic
<dpm> ara, mvo, as commented in the bug, I've now contacted the translator to fix the translations in Rosetta. In case he's not responsive, I've removed the translations from Rosetta, so at least they won't be used in the next language pack export (on the 22nd). They will appear untranslated, but at least there won't be a crasher. Let me know if there is anything else I can help with
<seb128> mvo, can you look to the g-s-d issue from chrisccoulson?
<seb128> mvo, btw good work on the compiz update ;-)
<seb128> (didn't try yet but I will do when it's available)
<mvo> seb128: I have a look
<mvo> seb128: compiz> thanks, works for me, lets hope its fully fixed
<seb128> mvo, upstream seems to be pretty reactive ;-)
<mvo> I love the bunch
<mvo> :)
<seb128> ;-)
<asac> mvo: generic? what does that mean?
<mvo> the g-s-d one is mysterious
<mvo> asac: right now s-c can *only* install stuff that is in app-install-data (just like gnome-app-install)
<mvo> only in version 2 there will be support to install packages that are not explicitely listed there
<asac> mvo: good. i assume you are busy till end of release?
<mvo> asac: yes, but let me know if I can do anything for you, I will try my best
<asac> mvo: heh. just want to discuss a few things. looking in providing a "daily-testers-ui" thing ... that allows users to usbscribe to specific mozilla products and branches they want to track etc.
<mvo> asac: we could have a phonecall about that, its probably a good idea to toss some ideas around
<asac> mvo: right thats the idea ... bbi5minutes
<slomo> pitti, seb128: hi, could one of you accept boost1.40 1.40-2ubuntu1? :) fixes FTBFS with gcc 4.4
<pitti> yep, already reviewing queue
<slomo> perfect, thanks
<mvo> slomo: !
<slomo> mvo: thanks for looking at the gnome-codec-install bugs :) do you want me to merge your bzr branch or will you commit the stuff to svn too?
<mvo> slomo: that would be great
<mvo> slomo: should be pretty simple most of it
<mvo> slomo: there is also a bug open that you know something about bug #351130
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351130 in totem "[jaunty] doesn't offer to install codecs when inserting non encrypted DVD " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/351130
<mvo> slomo: it looks like totem is for some resaon not running the gnome-codec-installer (for dvds)
<slomo> mvo: yes, i fixed that in gst-plugins-bad 0.10.14.1
<mvo> slomo: what was the problem? is that safe to sync?
<slomo> the problem was, that the dvd plugin doesn't say that plugins are missing and instead simply fails :)
<slomo> and no, not safe to sync (unless you want to sync gst-plugins-ugly0.10 too)
<slomo> and new gst-plugins-bad has lots of new features, some of them nice to have (especially the dvd related ones)
<mvo> slomo: hm, ok, is the patch small enough to backport?
<slomo> mvo: that patch is but it depends on many other changes in the dvd plugin (which depend on changes in a single other plugin)
<slomo> seb128: what do you think about gst-plugins-{bad,ugly} pre-releases for karmic?
<seb128> slomo, the freeze was one week ago no way
<slomo> seb128: what i expected, ok thanks :)
<seb128> you're welcome
<slomo> mvo: ^--- seb128 says "no way" :) so next release ;)
<seb128> well it's in universe and I'm not the one deciding there
<seb128> but getting a pre-version with ton of changes and new feature now...
<seb128> it seems a bit suboptimal
<mvo> I was hoping we could just backport that one change, but if that is not feasible, well
<asac> mvo: do you have a commit?
<mvo> asac: a commit to what branch?
<asac> to whatever you wanted a backport ;)
<mvo> asac: well, slomo said it depends on a lot of other stuff, so probably not a good idea
<asac> e.g. upstream-commit to backport
<asac> ok
<asac> seb128: bug 451864 ... in-or-out?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451864 in devhelp "Please sync devhelp 2.28 from debian sid" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451864
<asac> i mean the upstream version
 * asac isnt sure its gnome
<asac> annoying for me ... release managers will kill me i guess
<asac> ;)
<asac> sorry ... that was comment on seahorse plugins :)
 * asac uploaded seahorse-plugins with properly dropped gecko configure flag
 * asac takes a note to not dump prepared work to give credits for sponsorees ;)
<pitti> asac: looking
<seb128> pitti, what is our margin for updates now? there is a nautilus 2.28.1 which would be interesting to get, we can still sneak it in?
<pitti> seb128: post-RC most probably; please upload, though, so that it's in the queue
<seb128> ok
<asac> seb128: same for devhelp? or rather lucid?
<seb128> asac, you can do it if you want, it's not one the CD I guess it could be updated
<asac> its a sync from what i can tell
<asac> will let someone test it
<pitti> DVD, though
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<seb128> pitti, right, but should not be an issue after rc, no?
<seb128> pitti, ie are we really concerned about potential minor bugs on the dvd?
<pitti> seb128: they need to be current, though
<pitti> we shouldn't release a karmic DVD which isn't really karmic
<asac> i assume we dont want to build something and let the dvd images wait longer
<seb128> pitti, you mean we will not respin dvds after rc?
<istaz> seb128: hi, just made the 0.5.2 release for telepathy-butterfly with offline message support and I wrote a patch to disable the Audio/Video Calls, any chance it can be in karmic or is it too late?
<seb128> pitti, ^
<pitti> seb128: we will
<seb128> istaz, I would say it's late now, freeze is in action for almost a week and rc images rolled today
<asac> SRU
<istaz> ah too bad :(
<pitti> sounds like new features?
<asac> but thats a feature
<asac> yeah
<seb128> pitti, or things working in jaunty with pidgin and broken now if you want to use a different angle
<seb128> but right
<seb128> asac, there is a new gnome-bluetooth version
<seb128> "        - Fix crash when inserting the first Bluetooth
<seb128>           adapter after start"
<seb128> asac, not sure if that's something we want for karmic
<asac> seb128: i already fixed that i think
<seb128> ok good
<asac> let me check
<asac> i fixed almost all rfkill conditions (which was the cause of this afair)
<asac> yeah we have better patches
<seb128> ok, good, thanks
<asac> will see if hadess wants them after release
<seb128> pitti, ok, nautilus uploaded, review if you can before karmic, before or after rc or as a sru it's ok
<seb128> it fixes a frequent crasher on dnd from file-roller and some issues
<seb128> so would be nice to get
<pitti> seb128: thanks; after RC most probably
<seb128> but it could be a sru too
<seb128> pitti, alright
 * seb128 has done his job pre-rc now
 * pitti ^5s seb128
<seb128> starting rsync now to try current images
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<pitti> seb128: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus :)
<pitti> seb128: we'll build current images in 80 mins, if xulrunner on amd64 finishes on time
<seb128> yeah, I did read that, watching other channels ;-)
<seb128> I guess now is a good time to catch up on emails and bugs triage
<pitti> seb128: you don't happen to know what /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/bell_mode is all about exactly?
<pitti> (in bug 77010; said to help on quite a few machines)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 77010 in hundredpapercuts "Overuse of system beep without volume control" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77010
<chrisccoulson> pitti - what did you want to know about /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/bell_mode ?
<chrisccoulson> it's just one of the settings picked up by the g-s-d keyboard plugin
<pitti> what it does exactly, and whether it'd make sense to disable it by default
<chrisccoulson> i think it would make sense to disable it by default (if it's not already)
<chrisccoulson> i already disabled it on my machine, and it used to be possible to do that from the old sound settings capplet
<pitti> it's still in the UI, I think (but in keyboard)
<pitti> sorry, not in keyboard
<chrisccoulson> is it not in the gnome-terminal prefs?
<pitti> right, there
<chrisccoulson> (I cant check right now)
<chrisccoulson> the schema is part of libgnome btw
<chrisccoulson> the terminal bell is one of the most annoying things on the desktop ;)
<rickspencer3> seb128, pitti, kenvandine, what's the word on the street?
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<pitti> rickspencer3: building RC candidate images in an hour
<pitti> looking quite good now
<pitti> lots of uploads/RC bug fixing this morning still
<kenvandine> wish i could say msn was better, i think we should apply that patch disabling AV in butterfly
<kenvandine> pitti, see my comment on the butterfly bug?
<pitti> rickspencer3: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus is up to date
<pitti> kenvandine: just saw it, yes
<kenvandine> i really think we should merge, getting the debug logs will be important for us
<kenvandine> but the AV support is problematic
<kenvandine> so disabling that is probably good for now
<kenvandine> going to test that patch
<pitti> merging to get the bug fixes with keeping video disabled sounds ok
<istaz> kenvandine: I wish too
<kenvandine> there are other bug fixes in that too... but the biggest win will be debug logs
<istaz> kenvandine: well it's my fault for taking so long
<kenvandine> istaz, yeah... i had a few successful calls :)
<kenvandine> but it causes lots of butterfly crashes
 * kenvandine is glad empathy survives those crashes now :)
<istaz> kenvandine: another big win would be offline messaging so butterfly would stop losing  messages
<kenvandine> istaz, does that work?
 * kenvandine hasn't used msn before :)
<istaz> kenvandine: it works with the 0.5.2 release I made two hours ago ;)
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> what else is fixed in 0.5.2?
<rickspencer3> pitti, release status looks really good!
<kenvandine> and when will it be in debian?
<pitti> rickspencer3: oh, forgot to send activity, will do that now
<rickspencer3> pitti, shall we have a team meeting?
<pitti> rickspencer3: quick one perhaps to check what we still need to do for final?
<istaz> kenvandine: that + some AV improvement
<pitti> rickspencer3: like discussing those telepathy updates
<rickspencer3> k
<rickspencer3> sounds good
<rickspencer3> I'll get the wiki set up in a few minutes
<kenvandine> pitti, i will have more info by then :)
 * rickspencer3 sips coffee and surfs for karmic reviews (will only read good ones)
<rickspencer3> :)
<kenvandine> istaz, how much of an improvement? enough that we shouldn't patch it out :)
<istaz> kenvandine: I could make you a patch for offline if you want to just backport that in the package
<kenvandine> istaz, no... don't bother
<kenvandine> more interested in stability for karmic
<istaz> kenvandine: still far from having AV working flawlessly I'm afraid
<kenvandine> so if 0.5.2 is more stable without patching out the AV stuff
<kenvandine> istaz, ok
<kenvandine> is there any other non-AV related fixes?
<istaz> kenvandine: no
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<istaz> (well there is the Connect patch but it doesn't actually fix anything in empathy just with a test bot)
 * asac created meeting wiki page
<Ng> is usplash supposed to appear in karmic if things like fsck need to run?
<Ng> I've seen a couple of laptops this morning which were just showing a text console saying the mount count was reached and a check was forced, but no progress was shown, and some light searching on launchpad isn't turning up an extant bug
<Riddell> asac, awe: agateau needs testers for plasma-widget-networkmanagement with WEP ascii keys
<kenvandine> istaz, why isn't that python syntax patch upstream yet?
 * kenvandine wonders if it was never submitted
<Ng> hmm, belay that, at least one of said users hasn't been prompted for updates in the last two weeks, so has very stale packages
<istaz> kenvandine: which python syntax patch?
<kenvandine> one sec
<kenvandine> from bug 410376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410376 in telepathy-butterfly "[karmic] package telepathy-butterfly 0.5.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410376
<awe> Riddell, ok.  i assume what needs to be tested was uploaded?
<kenvandine> oh... there is an upstream bug report
<kenvandine> oh... py2.4 only
<Riddell> awe: no
<awe> Riddell, PPA?
<Riddell> awe: https://edge.launchpad.net/~agateau/+archive/ppa
<awe> ok.  i need to re-install first... i'm on it.
<istaz> kenvandine: this patch is only needed for python 2.4 compability and since papyon require python 2.5 anyway we decided to drop it
<kenvandine> istaz, so that might only affect us
<kenvandine> istaz, yeah... nm
<seb128> rickspencer3, hey
<rickspencer3> hiya seb128
<seb128> rickspencer3, sorry I was out for an hour
<seb128> rickspencer3, karmic target locked, updates done, compiz fixed
<seb128> rickspencer3, summary from the day ;-)
<rickspencer3> yeah, I was just talking to HR about how much you've been slacking :P
<seb128> lol
<rickspencer3> seb128, thanks, nice to see the compiz issue was actually fixed
<seb128> I can expect my "you are fired" email any minute right?
<rickspencer3> seb128, lol
<rickspencer3> that would break my heart
 * seb128 hugs rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> <3
<rickspencer3> seb128, looks like you facilitated getting gnome all nice and updated (my) last night
<rickspencer3> that was very nice to see
<rickspencer3> nice job on that
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> I'm quite happy about karmic, let's see what CD testing says next
<seb128> doh, we are thursday, I forgot my activity report
<pitti> new images are building now
 * pitti in TB meeting, but will send activity report now (really)
<seb128> or rather tuesday
<seb128> still having to write it ;-)
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> some kind person started the meeting wiki
<rickspencer3> we should each put any post RC changes that we know about
<seb128> tedg, hey
<seb128> tedg, so it seems I was wrong with my reboot theory
<seb128> tedg, but it seems the pidgin launcher get dropped when starting empathy after session start
<tedg> seb128: Hmm, that's odd.
<tedg> kenvandine: Empathy doesn't blacklist Pidgin does it?
<kenvandine> blacklist?
<tedg> (in the messaging menu)
<kenvandine> no
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I added the turning off telepathy-butterfly a/v already
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, to the notes?
<rickspencer3> no, to the meeting agenda, sorry
<tedg> seb128: Could Pidgin be starting and not showing?
<seb128> I though we had 0.5.0 and only 0.5.1 had av?
<seb128> tedg, no
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> tedg, I don't start an im client with my session, I just picked empathy in the indicator applet
<seb128> and pidgin got dropped from the list
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i've noticed that the physical eject button often doesn't work on one of my CD drives (when it has a CD in it), and the CD is always constantly spinning, even if I'm not doing anything with it. have you noticed any such issues?
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah but we are talking about merging in 0.5.1 and patching out AV
<seb128> and the file timestamp was roughly the empathy start one
<tedg> seb128: But with session management, if you shutdown with Pidgin running, it'll start by itself.
<seb128> kenvandine, you can as well take 0.5.2 and use the upstream option for that?
<seb128> kenvandine, but any reason why we want to update?
<kenvandine> we could, but there is no particular reason
<kenvandine> it fixes some AV issues
<pitti> rickspencer3: you have my report now
<kenvandine> but not enough to enable it
<seb128> kenvandine, it fixes av issues but we don't have av...?
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> 0.5.1 enables the debugging hooks though
<seb128> oh right
<kenvandine> so we can actually get logs from users, etc
<rickspencer3> aarg, what happened to shift-alt-tab in compiz :/
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I didn't; sounds like a bug in the CD polling process of dk-disks; mind doing "ubuntu-bug devicekit-disks"?
<kenvandine> seb128, so very worth the update
<Laney> 10
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i'll do that when i get home
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<seb128> pitti, is there a command line equivalent to eject by pressing button?
<seb128> pitti, I often get the cd drive button on my laptop doing nothing too there
<pitti> seb128: how do you mean? /usr/bin/eject ?
<seb128> pitti, eject does eject my cd
<seb128> pitti, the button does nothing
<seb128> I was trying to figure if there in a equivalent to gnome-eject
<seb128> or gnome-mount -e
<pitti> that is eject
<pitti> the CD-ROM button is physically wired
<seb128> pitti, ok, what info would be useful for a bug about that then?
<pitti> you can just tell it to be inhibited (the kernel does that)
<pitti> seb128: does that happen with all media? dk-disks now tells the kernel to not lock (for about two weeks)
<seb128> pitti, no, but seems to happen on dvd after using totem there
<pitti> hm, it seems that ioctl doesn't work for DVDs then?
 * pitti tries here
<seb128> pitti, it works before starting totem
<seb128> ie if I put the dvd in the drive and press eject it's eject
<seb128> if I read it using gst-launch it can still be ejected
<seb128> if I use totem the button stops working
<pitti> seb128: confirmed here (although totem just hung on reading the DVD, hmm)
<seb128> dvd played seems busted there
<seb128> at least it doesn't work with playbin2 but it works with playbin I need slomo
<seb128> using playbin2 the image is lagging
<pitti> hm, so it seems that something calls mount on the CD-ROM again? or locks it
<seb128> I don't know, I've no clue how to debug those
<seb128> that's why I was asking if you have an hits
<seb128> using eject in nautilus works fine
<seb128> so the dvd is not really busy
<seb128> ie there is nothing preventing eject
<pitti> if you press the button, it doesn't go through the stack again
<pitti> it just physically ejects, and kernel/userspace tidy up afterwards, much like you yank out an USB stick
<pitti> but that only works when you do an unlock ioctl after mounting
<pitti> so if totem mounts the DVD again, we lose
<seb128> hum ok
<pitti> seb128: but I'm pretty sure that there's a bug for it already, at least I saw it in a bug mail
<pitti> (also for the DVD case)
<seb128> pitti, ok, will look in launchpad now
<pitti> bug 397734 was the original one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397734 in devicekit-disks "can't eject cdrom with hardware button" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397734
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i wonder if rhythmbox does something equally silly. i always see this issue with audio CD's after having rhythmbox open
<chrisccoulson> (although that might be a coincidence in my case)
<seb128> pitti, bug #448921 then
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448921 in devicekit-disks "eject button not working" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448921
<pitti> seb128: right
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<mvo> seb128: urgh, do you have a idea about bug #455559 - looks like its crashing deep inside gtk+
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455559 in update-manager "update-manager crashed with signal 7 in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455559
<seb128> mvo, no, one of those stacktrace in gtk which I don't know how to read
<seb128> mvo, valgrind log might be useful
<seb128> could be a gtk bug or a corruption or a bug I don't know how to read
<and471> mvo: thanks for the merge, I realise now I forgot about webkit's behaviour with links :-)
<mvo> and471: thanks for the fixes, there is also a small typo in "set_model" -> "set_modal" (fixed in the merge)
<mvo> and471: you probably want to re-merge from trunk
<and471> mvo: ah yes :-)
<and471> and471: will do when I next have some fixes
<and471> ^ sorry mvo:
<mvo> and471: quick question, do you know what is needed for the translatior credits?
<and471> mvo: no clue
<mvo> ok :)
<Ng> did notifications just intentionally change to a tiny font?
<mvo> you assigned it to yourself so I hoped you had a idea
<Ng> also I think the compiz update this afternoon has done something super strange to terminals
<and471> mvo: oh that was the bug, that was an accident, launchpad wouldn't assign me, and I accidentally clicked the wrong thing
<and471> mvo: could you unassign me?
<Riddell> awe: how's the re-install?
<awe> Riddell: updating now...
 * Ng tempted to blame mvo and Amaranth 
<asac> what was the env to force ubuntu-bug
<Amaranth> Ng: what is happening to terminals?
<asac> even though package is not right version in archive?
<Ng> Amaranth: if I have a terminal open I can pretty much not give focus to anything else. close the terminal and it's all good
<Amaranth> Ng: is this ubuntu1 or ubuntu2?
<Ng> ubuntu2
<Amaranth> well crap
<Ng> I'm prepared to nuke my settings if it's not obviously reproducible
<asac> Ng: did you export your settings at least?
<Ng> asac: I could do, I haven't touched them yet
<slomo> mvo: i've merged your changes now, only remaining change is that warning
<asac> Ng: i dont know what this all is about ... just read that you wanted to wipe your settings if not reproducible
<asac> felt like you should at least back them up .. just in case
<slomo> mvo: wouldn't it be better to have a whitelist instead? third party repositories could contain dubious packages that you don't have in your blacklist ;)
<Ng> asac: ah right :)
 * asac checks builders ... good sign that there is nothing building i guess
<Ng> damn that's just annoying and weird, after rebooting again things seem normal
<asac> Ng: can you _check_ your modem stuff please
<asac> Ng: your feedback this cycle felt like everything is perfect or you were quiet busy ;)
<asac> j.k.
<Ng> asac: about a month ago I moved house and in the couple of weeks it took BT to get me ADSL I was using both the internal 3g modem and my iphone via PAN and both worked fine :)
<asac> its too late for most fixed before release anyway. but for the final 0.8 SRU we are planning i still want to get everything fixed
<asac> Ng: cool. what phone do you have with PAN?
<Ng> asac: iphone
<asac> oh cool.
<asac> Ng: internal is f3507g?
<Ng> the iphone gets confused as hell if I suspend my laptop without explicitly disconnecting, but that has to be a bug in the phone
<Ng> asac: yep
 * Ng tests that again
<asac> mbm/f3507g is probably safe to say that its in best shape ever
<Ng> bah, it did the thing where it fails the first time
<asac> Ng: ENAP?
<asac> Ng: thats the only real bug we still have and even ericsson isnt sure why that happens :)
 * asac shouldnt have asked for more testing
<Ng> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297605/ nothing wildly obvious. The first time this was happening it was at least producing some kind of error ;)
<Ng> haha
<asac> ok modemmanager has no debug
<asac> so that isnt that informative
<asac> but if it connects again it shouldn work
<asac> and then its probably the ENAP=1 failing bug
<mvo> slomo: makes sense, I was told to add the warning as a precaution. I have no legal experience in this
<asac> but most issues on first connect should be fixed
<Ng> PAN still works perfectly first time :)
<asac> a few days ago i had a real time to get stuff breaking
<seb128> slomo, hey again
<seb128> slomo, so playbin2 plays dvds in a very laggy way there
<seb128> slomo, ie one image every 3 seconds
<seb128> where playbin plays the same dvd smoothly
<seb128> known issue?
<asac> Ng: thx. we might flash out the first connect thing (which should happen rarely after cold boot at leats)
<asac> for the SRU
<Ng> asac: could it just be something like the card hasn't actually finished registering in time?
<asac> Ng: no. that issues should be fixed. you could stop nm+kill mm and send a at*e2reset to the tty
<asac> that will reset the modem like in codl boot
<Ng> weird
<asac> Ng: registration is fine. what doesnt work is ENAP
<Ng> Amaranth: I retract my whining, after a reboot all seems well :$
<asac> Ng: sometimes ... apparently depending on modem mood and provider state ... it takes up to 20 seconds to process the ENAP=1 or ENAP=0
<Ng> hah
<asac> according to mbm folks
<asac> and we dont wait that long. so basically we would have to poll for ENAP=0 before starting everything
<asac> anything
<slomo> mvo: me neither, but having a whitelist made more sense to me :)
<slomo> seb128: for all dvds?
<seb128> slomo, dunno, all my friends one at least
<seb128> slomo, gst-launch playbin -> works fine
<seb128> slomo, gst-launch playbin2 -> lagggggg
 * seb128 wonders if totem will be able to play dvd correctly one cycle
<mvo> slomo: it does indeed
<asac> isnt mpeg still in -bad?
<slomo> seb128: is this a new bug (last 1-2 weeks) or older? if it's older i never had this, otherwise i have to search a dvd and try :)
<slomo> asac: ugly and ffmpeg
<asac> even ugly ;)
<seb128> slomo, same issues on my fifth element dvd
<slomo> seb128: ok, i'll test it later
<slomo> bbl
<seb128> slomo, I don't play dvds often but it was not there mid-cycle
<seb128> does dvd playing works correctly in totem for anybody?
 * kenvandine tests
 * awe tests
<kenvandine> totem hangs
 * asac does not even have a dvd :/
<awe> +1
<awe> empty top-level totem window displayed...
<pedro_> oh mine just crashed
<seb128> great...
<seb128> dvd playback seems busted for everybody
<seb128> in different way
<pedro_> i tested with  a batman dvd, maybe he killed it
<asac> .... so what is that "disable-genuine-complain" hack for ubuntu-bug again?
<awe> ok, mine just finally rendered the UI and displayed a popup -> an error occured - could not open location; you may not have permission to open the file
<seb128> asac, grep for THIRD in the apport source
<asac> ah
<asac> man i grepped for lots of stuff already ;)
<asac> new try
<seb128> that should be int he manpage
<asac> ACK
<asac> 1.9.3 (2009-10-14)
<asac> ------------------
<asac> Changes:
<asac>  - Drop handling of the APPORT_REPORT_THIRDPARTY environment variable and
<asac>    "thirdparty" configuration file option. This has never been documented, and
<asac>    conceptually does not work. There is a proper mechanism for this in place
<asac>    now, e. g. launchpad.py's "project" option.
<asac> sigh
<asac> pitti: what can i put on the NM wiki page now so daily users can still report bugs?
<pitti> asac: how do you mean?
<pitti> why shouldn't they be able to?
<asac> pitti: ubuntu-bug network-manager complains that its not a genuine package
<pitti> ah, that's from a PPA?
<asac> yes
<asac> but i explicitly want bugs from there to be filed
<pitti> asac: do you want bug reports to the upstream project for that, or against Ubuntu?
<asac> an env or so i can put on wiki page would be good enough
<asac> pitti: ubuntu
<asac> upstream uses bugzilla, but in the end we use ubuntus bugs mostly upstream directly :)
<pitti> asac: can you add a small package hook to the PPA which sets
<pitti> report['CrashDB'] = 'ubuntu'
<pitti> ?
<pitti> this will override the "genuine package" check
<asac> pitti: sure. i assume its ok if i put it also in the ubuntu package?
<pitti> (you can also set it to a custom one to report bugs against the upstream project)
<asac> stupid question i guess
<pitti> asac: yes, it is okay
<asac> ok ... /me adds that to branch
<pitti> (not a stupid question; it's not at all obvious)
<asac> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297618/ that looks good?
<asac> (ignore first hunk)
<awe> asac, pitti: not sure how to respond to this comment re: apport & passwords:
<awe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/452085/comments/8
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/452085)
<pitti> asac: yes, that, or add it in the report = {} line
<asac> kk
<asac> awe: let me check
<asac> awe: well. tell him that passwords in there are the rare-exception, but we are happy to improve the hook to remove those
<asac> if he files a bug
<awe> ok
<asac> awe: in general users get a chance to review what they upload before they upload it
<pitti> awe: replied in the bug
<asac> awe: and the interfaces file is usually pretty short.
<pitti> I basically said the same as asac
<asac> ok thx
<awe> thanks guys!
<asac> its basically that you can put wpa-psk wpa-keyid etc in there
<asac> so we should identify the keys that are needed and XXXX them
<awe> ...and pray that it works.  ;)
<asac> but then ... interfaces is more like a generic script, so the user might even write his own stuff in there ... which we cannot identify
<asac> but we can probably work on improving that ;) ... when time permits
<awe> asac: maybe we could warn the user which files we're going to grab... and give 'em a chance to either opt out for individual files, or let them edit and then re-run apport-*
<asac> awe: we already do that
<awe> opt-out?
<asac> awe: have you used ubuntu-bug? it shows you exactly what you will attach and you can review it
<pedro_> ok tested with another dvd, it plays it but i don't get any sound
<asac> i think you can even disable individual parts of the report before uploading
<asac> pitti: is that correct?
<awe> yea i've used it...
<awe> i just don't recall being able to do that
<pitti> asac: no, that's not implemented yet; there's a wishlist bug aboutit
<asac> ah
<asac> then those bugs i get with only half of the attachments are usually bugs ... hmm
<asac> will look more closely next time
<asac> always thought users did uncheck them somewhat
<awe> asac: i think sometimes apport fails to grab all the files for NM.
<asac> hmm. which ones would potentially not exist?
<asac> apport is running as root to collect stuff? or is a root-only-readable file going to be a problem?
<awe> not sure, but like you, i've seen bugs with only a partial set of files
<awe> guess i should look closer next time to see what's missing
 * asac nods
<asac> same here
<pitti> asac: for ubuntu-bug generally it runs as the user
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<pitti> asac: for a system daemon crash like NM it runs as root
<rickspencer3> seems to be about meeting time
<asac> ok. good to know
 * asac is standing in line for meeting
 * seb128 there 
<tgpraveen> asac: do you know if that huwai modem support in kernel was released?
<pitti> o/
 * ArneGoetje waves
<rickspencer3> bonjour ArneGoetje asac awe bryce__ ccheney kenvandine Riddell seb128
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-10-20
<asac> tgpraveen: afaik it was released. at least i saw a fix released on some bug
<Riddell> hello
<seb128> bonsoir rickspencer3
 * awe waves
 * kenvandine jumps :)
<asac> (hopefully i didnt mismatch Committed/Released)
<rickspencer3> please note that I have not yet had a chance to put activity reports on the wiki, will do so later
<rickspencer3> so ...
<rickspencer3> The only agenda items it to discuss known post-RC changes
<rickspencer3> but before that ...
<rickspencer3> CONGRATS!
<rickspencer3> you guys really rocked this release
<rickspencer3> the karmic desktop is currently the best desktop I have used on any platform
<rickspencer3> thoughts?
 * kenvandine is very pleased
<seb128> I find karmic great
<asac> i am happy ;)
<pitti> I was surprised to see how much of the new crack actually landed without breaking the thing entirely
<asac> gwibber could be better though :/
<kenvandine> pitti, hehe
<awe> It's the best release of Ubuntu so far!
<kenvandine> asac, yeah... but gives us stuff to work on for lucid :)
<pitti> lots of warts and bugs still, but much better than I anticipated
<rickspencer3> pitti, right
<pitti> new isos up for testing, FYI
<rickspencer3> I think we are aware of bugs that wouldn't have even been on our radar in previous releases
<kenvandine> woot
<seb128> asac, gwibber is not in the standard install though
<rickspencer3> ok, let's move along so folks can start testing :)
<asac> maybe we should have also a "prominent warts" section somewhere on wiki page so we all know what is not so great for others?
<rickspencer3> asac, isn't that "release notes"?
<asac> seb128: its an kind important part of my desktop experience though
 * rickspencer3 asigns gwibber bugs to asac
<asac> rickspencer3: where is the current list?
<rickspencer3> control-A assign asac
<asac> hehe
<seb128> asac, well lot of people use random universe softwares, we can't wait to have all universe perfect to declare karmic good ;-)
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, asac did have a great patch for the facebook module :)
<jcastro> don't look at gwibber bugs, there's like 700+ last I looked. :p
<rickspencer3> yup
<pedro_> 700? wow
<seb128> waouh
<pedro_> that's a lot for a new application
<rickspencer3> ok, so gwibber went through some changes this cycle, and is clearly very popular
<seb128> I'm happy it's not in the desktop set or that I don't have to look at it
<kenvandine> lots of old bugs
<kenvandine> jcastro, someone needs to clean that up :)
<rickspencer3> I think the 700 # is a sign of it's popularity as much as quality
<seb128> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bugs -> 126
<pedro_> seb128, i'm so with you on that :-)
<asac> seb128: i did not complain. i am partly to blame in fact that gwibber isnt perfect ... i am upstream commiter somewhat ;)
<jcastro> oh sorry, 400
<rickspencer3> so, we know gwibber is important to users, and we'll really do great in Lucid and bring it into main in a high quality way
<jcastro> off by 300, whoops
<asac> yep
<jcastro> Ryan is coming to UDS so that will be our chance
<rickspencer3> man, hard to keep this positive :)
<rickspencer3> speaking of which, let's do the agenda item
<rickspencer3> known changes post-RC
<rickspencer3> so far there are two on the list:
<rickspencer3> # Turn off A/V for telepathy-butterfly users
<rickspencer3> # couchdb and desktopcouch patches needed to fix syncing with u1
<rickspencer3>     *
<rickspencer3>       456234 442120 451333
<rickspencer3> bug #456234
<rickspencer3> bug #442120
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456234 in couchdb "couchdb does not process query string parameters correctly after HTTP redirect" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456234
<Riddell> we have a change in openoffice that ccheney is onto
<seb128> rickspencer3, the first point is rather "upgrade to a version which does av and turn it off too"?
<rickspencer3> bug #451333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442120 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service crashed with RuntimeError in find_port__linux()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442120
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451333 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch keychain access gives useless application name" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451333
<Riddell> we may also drop a patch which is probably causing bug 453874
<rickspencer3> ok, first seb128's question, then Riddel
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453874 in qt4-x11 "plasma-desktop crashed in QGraphicsScene::drawItems() hovering over a file without permissions" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453874
<kenvandine> butterfly is worth updating so users can get debug logs
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, comment on seb's question
<rickspencer3> hmm
<kenvandine> but the AV support is pretty bad so far
<kenvandine> so we disable it with a patch
<kenvandine> seb128, yes
<seb128> can't we just backport debug log to what we have?
<rickspencer3> I'd rather turn on butterfly AV support in an SRU then ship the way it is
<pitti> no, that's not SRUable
<rickspencer3> boom
<seb128> well I didn't think we would consider adding a feature now
<kenvandine> seb128, perhaps.. but i suspect it is a huge patch
<pitti> we should keep it disabled like it is now and just collect the bug fixes
<rickspencer3> ok, so all that is on the table is a patch to disable A/V
<pitti> karmic is a warty release, after all
<kenvandine> adding logger lines all over the place
<rickspencer3> pitti, ^?
<rickspencer3> i.e. no update for log files
<rickspencer3> just the patch
<seb128> ok, seems not really a meeting discussion
<seb128> but that replies to mu question
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> rickspencer3: yes, update to 0.5.2 and disable AV
<seb128> my
<seb128> what pitti said
<rickspencer3> ok
<kenvandine> pitti, ok, that is prepared an din the bug
<rickspencer3> so Riddell
<rickspencer3> go ahead
<Riddell> I've said my bits :)
<kenvandine> the couch stuff is pretty important and just came up
<Riddell> openoffice and the bug 453874 crasher
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453874 in qt4-x11 "plasma-desktop crashed in QGraphicsScene::drawItems() hovering over a file without permissions" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453874
<pitti> ah, fixing the open dialogs harder?
<awe> Riddell, ASCII keys work
<Riddell> awe: oh aye
<kenvandine> the fixes client side can't be tested until they deploy the fixes on the u1 servers
<kenvandine> so that is still pending
<Riddell> awe is going to test agateau adding ASCII keys to knetworkmanager
<kenvandine> but as it stands now, syncing with u1 is pretty busted
<Riddell> upgrade from hardy is said to be fixed so that needs plenty of testing
<seb128> kenvandine, any syncing? like files, etc, too?
<kenvandine> seb128, couch syncing
<rickspencer3> Riddell, ccheney is there a bug # for the OOo change?
<kenvandine> u1 file sync is fine
<Riddell> scottk tracked down "Missing applications on netbook launcher" so we're in good shape
<seb128> ok
<Riddell> rickspencer3: bug 452518
<asac> nice
 * asac notes that scottk is not on this channel
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/452518)
<hyperair> when will network-manager learn to stop bugging me for a new password when association fails?
 * hyperair grumbles
<rickspencer3> huh
<rickspencer3> ok
<kenvandine> seb128, most noticable with evolution contact sync
<rickspencer3> is this the list of known changes?
<hyperair> i mean can't it say "connection failed. do you want to retry using the existing password, or change?"
<hyperair> thunderbird is so awesome with that
 * rickspencer3 wants people to get to testing, bug fixing
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, all i know of
<seb128> rickspencer3, I think we might need to fix dvd playing too
<seb128> it seems busted for everybody who tried there
<rickspencer3> hyperair, we're having our team meeting atm
<hyperair> oh whoop de doo
 * hyperair shuts up
<rickspencer3> seb128, right, that's the totem locks the DVD drive thingy
<seb128> no
<seb128> the drive lock is just not being able to eject from the button right?
<kenvandine> no... it hangs
<rickspencer3> yeah
<seb128> the issue there is that it plays one frame every 3 seconds
<pitti> it's the playback itself which doesn't work at all
<seb128> where using playbin1 works fine
<rickspencer3> eeeew
<kenvandine> for me it is a hang
<seb128> and it hangs for pitti, kenvandine, etc
<rickspencer3> what the bug #?
<awe> +1
<pedro_> for me a crash and no sound
 * rickspencer3 uses mplayer so haven't seen this myself
<kenvandine> *** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1704 ***
<kenvandine> *** for info_length % sizeof(uint32_t) == 0 ***
<kenvandine> is my error
<seb128> rickspencer3, not sure if there is a bug yet, I will open one, I just found that while testing the lock issue
<rickspencer3> aah
<seb128> slomo who is upstream and debian packager will try later too
<rickspencer3> ok, so it seems like these "changes" are all bug fixes aside from the butterfly change
<seb128> I expect it could be due to his changes to fix easy codec installation
<seb128> right
<rickspencer3> mm
<pitti> I also have one; seems that disabling the gnome-terminal keyboard bell will fix half of bug 77010
<rickspencer3> pitti, shall I assume that we can get a list of targeted bugs and know what bugs should be fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 77010 in hundredpapercuts "Overuse of system beep without volume control" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77010
<kenvandine> also the butterfly update to 0.5.2 stopped the butterfly crashes everytime a contact signed off :)
<pitti> the other half might have gotten fixed more or less by accident already ("beep" mixer control; I asked mat_t to confirm)
<rickspencer3> k
<pitti> rickspencer3: yes, I'll modify 77010 accordingly
<pitti> seb128: can you please make sure we'll have an RC bug for totem DVD?
<seb128> kenvandine, is it crashing or is it just apport triggering on catched exceptions
<pitti> kenvandine: likewise for the u1 issues?
<seb128> pitti, will do
<rickspencer3> ok
<kenvandine> seb128, crashing... or it was
<mat_t> pitti: still waiting for battery to discharge :)
<pitti> heh
<rickspencer3> I only see 5 bugs targeted, though my query is an hour or so out of date
<kenvandine> seb128, but seems fine now
<kenvandine> pitti, what do i tag the RC bugs with?
<pitti> kenvandine: karmic/milestone for ubuntu 9.10
<kenvandine> ok
<rickspencer3> so target to the release, and milestone any bugs you plan to fix
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<rickspencer3> everyone have their travel set for UDS?
<seb128> quick question there
<pitti> *nod*
<rickspencer3> seb128, go ahead
<seb128> so I did read jono's blog about u1 being great
<ArneGoetje> yep
<seb128> but I still have no clue how to enable tomboy note syncing or contacts
<asac> were there any themes updated today?
<seb128> and some for users by reading blog comments
<rickspencer3> kenvandine ?
<awe> me neither...
<seb128> do we have that documented somewhere?
<seb128> because it doesn't exist for an user perspective otherwise
<kenvandine> in the preferences
<seb128> if you can't find it or figure how to get it working...
<kenvandine> there is a Sync tab
<kenvandine> and chose web
<kenvandine> that is working very well for me
<seb128> kenvandine, that has "local folder, tomboy web, webdav"
<awe> kenvandine, the u1 applet prefs?
<kenvandine> tomboy web
<seb128> oh, web is u1?
<rickspencer3> in the tomboy prefs
<kenvandine> tomboy prefs
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> if you click it, you will see it says u1
<awe> kenvandine, and what about FF, did that ever land?
<kenvandine> bindwood?
<kenvandine> that is in universe
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, and evo contacts?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> working
 * rickspencer3 does now
<kenvandine> in evo, create an address book
<kenvandine> of type CouchDB
<kenvandine> and drop contacts there
<seb128> ok thanks
<kenvandine> they will sync to your u1 account
<seb128> could we advertise that somewhere
<kenvandine> but that is busted atm :/
<seb128> in karmic notes or something
<kenvandine> i am sure that is planned
<kenvandine> but will make sure
<seb128> all good then,t hanks
<seb128> thanks
 * rickspencer3 was supposed to document this and hasn't gotten to it yet :(
<rickspencer3> pitti, what should people do if they want to add release notes now?
 * kenvandine was about to ask that :)
 * rickspencer3 asked for kenvandine
<pitti> for known issues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TechnicalBoard
<pitti> oops, sorry
<rickspencer3> techincalboard?
<rickspencer3> hehe
<pitti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, that will get massaged and cleaned up as we reach release next Thursday
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<kenvandine> pitti, ok, so i can add a note there about butterfly and AV?
<kenvandine> under known issues
<pitti> kenvandine: go ahead
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, nope
<rickspencer3> alright ... let's get some good iso testing today, and then on to final release!!
<rickspencer3> thanks all
<seb128> thanks
<ArneGoetje> thanks
<pedro_> thank you
<awe> see ya
<pitti> thanks all
<awe> pitti: quick question...  how can I check whether a particular package will end up on the CD?
<awe> it's a restricted dkms package for the broadcom wi-fi driver that i'm wondering about...
<pitti> awe: for desktop, you should check http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/karmic-desktop-i386.manifest
<pitti> awe: ^ which is the live fs contents
<pitti> awe: and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/karmic-desktop-i386.list
<awe> cool, that's what i was looking for.
<pitti> which is the additional packages shipped on the CD archive pool
<pitti> awe: likewise for dvd/daily, etc.
<awe> cool.  thanks!
<pitti> seb128: I updated bug 77010 for the keyboard bell; do you have any objection/doubts about disabling that by default?
<asac> hmm. so the test ubuntu-bug process i ran is still not closed and i cannot do anything with ctrl+c
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 77010 in libgnome "Overuse of system beep without volume control" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77010
<asac> ubuntu-bug network-manager
<asac> ^C
<asac> ^C^C^C^[^^C^C
<seb128> pitti, no but I didn't get that issue until recently in karmic
<seb128> ie it started beeping a week ago
<pitti> seb128: oh, you get it, too?
<pitti> seb128: do you have a "beep" mixer setting in alsamixer?
<seb128> in a guest session yes
<seb128> let me try
<seb128> pitti, I've a "pc beeper" set to 0
<seb128> pitti, I'm not sure why the bell_mode is used by default maybe check with TheMuso if that's an accessibility thing
<pitti> seb128: he is subscribed to that bug now (I added a task for that "bell" mixer thing)
<pitti> TheMuso: reply to the bug appreciated ^
<seb128> pitti, do we have an idea why it started again some days ago?
<seb128> it was fine for week or month in karmic there
<pitti> no, it never has happened for me
<seb128> and now it beeps again on reboot, guest session, etc
<seb128> it started again a week ago or so
<pitti> weird
<pitti> no pcspkr, no snd_pcsp, I wonder how it is actually beeping..
<seb128> see comments on the bug too
<czajkowski> adlo
<asac> ArneGoetje: the patch for openoffice dictionaries doesnt apply here ... hmm
<asac> hmm. odd your patch is against 3.1 ... i get 3.0 from apt-get source
 * asac checks for manual download
<slomo> seb128: could you file a bug for the dvd slowness?
<asac> cant find 3.1
<asac> maybe its in the manual queu?
<awe> bryce__, have there been any changes punched in recently that would effect mouse/touchpad interaction?
<dobey> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<dobey> my firefox-3.0 is gone :'(
<asac> thx
<asac> for confirming
<asac> :-P
<dobey> i really don't like 3.5 :(
<asac> dobey: i know what you mean. i liked 1.0 ;)
<kenvandine> mosaic ftw!
<asac> dobey: what in particular is your problem?
<asac> i mean. what things regressed for you
<dobey> well, no. 3.5 doesn't renders stuff completely differently from 3.0. identi.ca looks messed up in it. and for some reason it doesn't seem to want to draw fonts correctly on my desktop machine
<dobey> though 3.5 draws the fonts ok on my older laptop
<asac> "renders stuff completely different" -> thats obviously a wrong generalization
<asac> dobey: your problem is fonts?
<dobey> fonts are part of my problem
<dobey> the most annoying
<asac> what else?
<dobey> it renders several pages i use often, quite differently from 3.0
<dobey> identi.ca for example, the tabs and thumbnails for peoples' avatars all look horrible in 3.5
<dobey> much nicer in 3.0 they were
<paoloz> hi to all
<paoloz> anyone can tell me the name of a program wich i can create a film from photo
<paoloz> ?
<dobey> hmm, and i seem to have to move the mouse around rapidly to be able to load pages at a reasonable speed
<dobey> but i think that's a separate issue from firefox-3.0 being gone
<dobey> paoloz: i think #ubuntu is for general help like that
<Strogg_> Hello
<Strogg_> is grsync working today ?
<Strogg_> wrong window, sry
<pitti> kenvandine: t-butterfly update is awfully big :-/ ; did you have a chance to test this yourself?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> it is less crashy
<kenvandine> and does indeed disable AV
<jcastro> kenvandine: where are you guys keeping your pages for UDS?
<kenvandine> pages?
<jcastro> do you guys have like a UDS page for your team?
<kenvandine> don't think so
<jcastro> goals, things to discuss, etc.
<kenvandine> just blueprints i think
<kenvandine> that's all i recall from karmic uds
<seb128> jcastro, isn't that early for that?
<seb128> jcastro, ie we still work on getting karmic done now
<seb128> usually we switch to uds planning after stable
<jcastro> seb128: you do, but I don't. :D
<jcastro> I started a month ago, heh
<jcastro> seb128: I was just wondering if you guys had anything like that, no worries
<seb128> jcastro, better to ask rickspencer3 about that, there might be one I'm usually late on paper tasks
<seb128> jcastro, better to ask rickspencer3 about that, there might be one I'm usually late on paper tasks
<seb128> gra, focus
<jcastro> heh
<rickspencer3> jcastro, we havne't started UDS planning yet
<jcastro> ok
<rickspencer3> send me mail if there's something that we want to track for Lucid
<jcastro> ok
 * dobey just does UDS off the cuff
<dobey> more fun that way :)
<pitti> jcastro: from my POV, desktop team's lucid tasks should be:
<pitti> 1. bug fixing
<pitti> 2. more bug fixing
<pitti> 3. even more bug fixing
<pitti> :-)
<pitti> oh, and
<pitti> 4. fending off unreasonable requests for structural changes
<pitti> 5. improve GNOME startup speed
<pitti> hm, and we should get rid of all
<pitti> s/all/hal/
<bryce__> erf
<jcastro> pitti: you forgot ponies
<bryce__> pitti, don't think that'll be possible this go around - X still depends on it and sounds like that won't change until 1.8-ish, maybe later
 * dobey makes some reasonable requests for structural changes
<dobey> just for pitti :)
<pitti> jcastro: I suppose we will get some new crack, that's just my personal program :)
<pitti> bryce__: oh, I thought it was on the blocker list for next release, and there's already a patch floating around
<pitti> bryce__: we also have some other bits, like migrating the pm-utils quirks list which we should do in any case
<pitti> bryce__: if it doesn't make it for X, it doesn't make it; but it'd be nice to be able to stop having to care about hal for another lts
<bryce__> pitti, right the next release is 1.8.  But AIUI the patch just rips out the existing hal stuff without replacing some of its capabilities
<pitti> bryce__: as said, it's my personal wishlist only :)
<bryce__> e.g. we'd lose wacom (again)
<rickspencer3> pitti, i have some structural change requests ..
<rickspencer3> for example ...
<rickspencer3> j/k
<rickspencer3> though #5 might == some structural changes
<pitti> *nod*
<pitti> though I hope that we can just make the stuff faster
<rickspencer3> yeah, just throw the "go fast" bit on each component
<pitti> easy: find -name '*.c' | xargs sed -i '/sleep/d'
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i just returned to my desktop to find my panels on top of my screensaver :-/
<rrva_> What about rtkit support and pulseaudio? http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/pa-in-ubuntu.html
<pitti> TheMuso: ^ hmm
<pitti> obviously the bits about "all kinds of closed source and crap" is totally silly and wrong, but the two patches might require a review
<dtchen> pitti: the patches have been reviewed. I'm working with Lennart for the first.
<dtchen> pitti: the one I've proposed (awaiting his feedback) is at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~crimsun/pulseaudio/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/0053-verify-d_address-find-device.patch
<dtchen> pitti: the second is the disabling of flat-volumes, which was done based on user feedback.
<pitti> dtchen: right, I still remember the second one; that seemed by and large a matter of opinion, not correctness, right?
<dtchen> pitti: correct
<pitti> the conflicts is a little annoying, since it's not really true, and prevents people from testing with other kernels
<dtchen> pitti: right, I did raise that as a point last week
<pitti> perhaps we should remove it after RC again, so that upgraders get it removed for upgrades to RC, but can install it again later on
<pitti> also, it doesn't actually hurt to have it installed, no?
<dtchen> pitti: it will flood syslog because the required linux patch isn't applied
<pitti> right
<pitti> dtchen: WDYT about dropping the recommends next Monday or so?
<pitti> s/recommends/conflicts/
<dtchen> pitti: I have nothing against it, but we may need to change rtkit or change linux
<pitti> *nod*
<dtchen> I anticipate the kernel team would push back vehemently in the case of the latter
<pitti> would it work to just exit() when it sees that the call isn't supported? that might even be upstreamable
<pitti> yeah, I don't think it's appropriate to add the kernel patch at this stage of the release
<davmor2> pitti: Just a quickie evolution still isn't accepting restore from backup from a jaunty install
<dtchen> pitti: sure, I'll ask Lennart about exit()
<pitti> dtchen: it's dbus activated, I take it, so it might be respawned pretty often
<pitti> dtchen: so whether or not exit() makes sense depends on how often PA contacts it
<dtchen> pitti: yeah, that's part of the flood
<pitti> if it talks to rtkit all the time, exit() will only aggravate it
<pitti> if it just talks to it at PA startup, the overhead is negligible
<seb128> re
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hello pitti
<seb128> pitti, how is rc looking?
<pitti> davmor2: that sounds bad -- is there a bug report for it already?
<pitti> seb128: buildds are grinding like mad to produce new images :)
<davmor2> pitti: yes ages ago I dropped it on #ubuntu-release which is what I thought this channel was
<davmor2> pitti: bug 408603 says fix released
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/408603)
<davmor2> man lp is slow today
<davmor2> pitti: fails on 32bit and 64bit
<seb128> kenvandine, pitti: could one of you open a GNOME bug about your totem hang issue?
<seb128> it starts and runs fine there but I've a timeframe issue
<seb128> I've opened bug #456646 about my issue
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/456646)
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - i see you're getting timeouts on launchpad too ;)
<seb128> timeouts and sometimes I'm too impatient and stop and retry
<seb128> but launchpad doesn't handle multiple try in the best way
<seb128> chrisccoulson, just curious but are you tracking all ubuntu bugs? desktop-bugs ones? just some components?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - just some components.
<chrisccoulson> i probably should track all desktop-bugs ones really
<chrisccoulson> but then i'd end up with as many emails as you ;)
<seb128> I don't read all desktop-bugs
<seb128> but I'm subscribed to quite some components
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i need to subscribe to some more really, and do more bug triaging
<kenvandine> seb128, sure
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
 * chrisccoulson must remember that it often isn't a good idea to break on X calls in a gdb session on the display you're trying to debug
<kenvandine> seb128, this time totem triggered an apport crash
<seb128> good
<seb128> kenvandine, good in the sense that a stacktrace is useful not because it crashes
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> kenvandine, let me know the bug number if you send it
<kenvandine> there was another report that looked the same, but was marked invalid by the retracer
<kenvandine> i am
<kenvandine> for package versions
<kenvandine> it's filing it against gstreamer0.10
<kenvandine> seb128, bug 456664
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/456664)
<seb128> kenvandine, that one is a libdvdnav issue
<seb128> could be the same as bug #435968
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/435968)
<kenvandine> yeah that looks very similar
<seb128> kenvandine, do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<seb128> kenvandine, do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<seb128> ups
<kenvandine> no, but shouldn't the codec installer guide me to installing that?
<kenvandine> /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<kenvandine> right?
<seb128> yes
<kenvandine> yes to which?
<seb128> to the .sh
<kenvandine> ok, so the codec installer shouldn't try to get it?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it seems to be gvfsd-cdda which locks my CD tray
<seb128> I don't think easy codec can guide you to install not packaged things illegal in some countries
<chrisccoulson> (or at least i can eject my CD after killing gvfsd-cdda anyway)
<kenvandine> ok, still crashes with that installed
<pitti> chrisccoulson: oh, for an audio CD?
<seb128> some countries probably being mainly yours
<kenvandine> yeah yeah... :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, i've only noticed it on audio CD's
<seb128> kenvandine, did you ever played dvd on that box? do you have a region set?
<kenvandine> i haven't since i re-installed
<kenvandine> totem: /build/buildd/libdvdnav-4.1.3/src/vm/vm.c:397: vm_new_copy: Assertion `0' failed.
<kenvandine> Aborted (core dumped)
<kenvandine> same error
<kenvandine> however
<seb128> I don't think region set is a software thing
<seb128> sudo apt-get install regionset?
<kenvandine> if i run totem several times, it works once
<seb128> and try?
<seb128> weird
<chrisccoulson> pitti - actually, i can't get any CD out of the drive
<kenvandine> it tells me my region is set to 1
<chrisccoulson> but it seems to be different problems
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, so that's not it
<seb128> kenvandine, it's probably a real bug in libdvdread
<kenvandine> seb128, very weird... sometimes it works now, sometimes it hangs, and sometimes it crashes immediately
<seb128> kenvandine, what arch do you use?
<kenvandine> x86
<kenvandine> with the pae kernel
<seb128> ok, not arch specific then
<seb128> looking on the duplicate and google that's a frequent issue
<seb128> hum, dear telepathy-butterfly please stop trigger apport thanks
<kenvandine> seb128, now it is hanging everytime
 * kenvandine comments on the bug
<TheMuso> pitti, seb128, I'll look at that bell issue today. I have an idea what it might be, but I need to try and reproduce it locally if possible.
<pitti> TheMuso: thanks! I primarily wondered whether a11y depends on it being on by default
<TheMuso> pitti: No. I actually think its pulseaudio fiddling with alsa settings, but need to check.
<pitti> TheMuso: oh, you mean for the "beep" mixer setting, not for the gconf key?
<TheMuso> pitti: Yes.
<TheMuso> Gconf has nothing to do with it afaik, unless a package sets it and we don't know about it.
<TheMuso> pitti: Normally the bell mode should play the bell sound via libcanberra.
<TheMuso> Which we do want on.
<TheMuso> Anyway, I'll give the bug a good look over, and go from there.
<pitti> TheMuso: cheers
<rickspencer3> hi robert_ancell and TheMuso ...
<rickspencer3> quick Eastern Edition meeting in 6 mins?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, sure
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, nice job getting gnome updated last night
<TheMuso> Sure
<rickspencer3> you too TheMuso
<rickspencer3> I was lurking for a while whilst you were working
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Thanks. Sorry about the lateness of my report, got kinda busy yesterday and it slipped my mind, hense sending it first thing after I got up this morning. :)
<rickspencer3> phew
<rickspencer3> I mean meh
<rickspencer3> understood
<TheMuso> hahaha
<rickspencer3> also, I didn't send out the normal reminded
<rickspencer3> so, no worries
<TheMuso> Thats fine, I always make a habbit of sending my report atht ene do f my Tuesday, and yeah, it slipped my mind.
 * robert_ancell quickly does his meeting report...
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, did the compiz issue get solved?
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, yes
<rickspencer3> it was Fix Released when I woke up this morning
<rickspencer3> just like seb128 said it would be :)
<TheMuso> heh
<rickspencer3> oops, meeting time
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, TheMuso time for Easter Editin
<robert_ancell> ready
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2009-10-20
<rickspencer3> it was a very quick main meeting, so this should be rather quicker
<rickspencer3> we started with my trying to get everyone all pumped up about how great Karmic is turning out, but it devolved into some complaining about Gwibber still be crashy :(
<robert_ancell> lol
<rickspencer3> then we discussed the agenda, which was, any big changes that we know are coming post-RC
<rickspencer3> so there were 2:
<rickspencer3> 1. Going to update telepathy-butterfly to turn off A/V support and add better logging, because telepathy-butterfly is quite buggy
<rickspencer3> this is unfortunate, as it means that msn users won't get groovy video/voice features with Empathy
<rickspencer3> but necessary, as all it does is crash anyway
<pitti> rickspencer3: s/turn off/not turn on/
<rickspencer3> 2. A bunch of updates to U1 client regarding receiving data from the cloud
<TheMuso> ok
<rickspencer3> pitti, ?
<pitti> rickspencer3: we update from 0.5.0 to 0.5.2, but don't turn on the new A/V feature, since it's too late for that
<pitti> we just collect the bug fixes
<pitti> but sorry for interrupting
<rickspencer3> pitti, ok
<rickspencer3> but the A/V features are there today, so I think the update hides them
<seb128> rickspencer3, no they are not
<rickspencer3> ?????
<seb128> rickspencer3, they have been added in
<seb128> 0.5.1
<pitti> rickspencer3: not for MSN
<rickspencer3> ah
<seb128> we have av for jabber
<pitti> just for jabber, etc.
<seb128> not msn
<rickspencer3> so I had the latest and greatest from ken
<rickspencer3> I understand
<seb128> that's what I tried to say during the meeting today
<seb128> sorry if that was not clear ;-)
<rickspencer3> well, I was confused as they are turned on for me
<rickspencer3> but in any case, no A/V for msn users
 * asac reveals to be here too ... now that pitti and seb128 showed up
<rickspencer3> which is good, because it was just awful crashy
<seb128> right, and we didn't know you didn't have enough crack in karmic ;-)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<TheMuso> haha
<rickspencer3> so, thanks for the clarification
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> moving on ...
<rickspencer3> U1, desktopcouch ... some fixed coming there
<rickspencer3> then there was a flurry of discussion around individual bug fixes, but I would rather not handle it that way
<rickspencer3> so if  you plan to work on a bug please:
<rickspencer3> 1. Target it to karmic
<TheMuso> Right
<rickspencer3> 2. set a milestone
<rickspencer3> then I can just see the list of what we are worrying about
<rickspencer3> so for example, TheMuso, I'm not sure but I think you were discussing bug #77010 with pitti
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 77010 in libgnome "Overuse of system beep without volume control" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77010
<rickspencer3> it's assigned to you, I assume you will work on it
<rickspencer3> note that I *don't* assume that every bug will be fixed, just best effort at this point
<rickspencer3> make sense?
<rickspencer3> hi asac, btw
<TheMuso> Yep
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Not sure what bug number it is, I'll know when I read my bug mail.
<rickspencer3> bug #435073
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435073 in network-manager "NetworkManager 0.8 can not get IPv4 address for wired Auto connections because IPv6 fails" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435073
<rickspencer3> so in terms of best effort, this one is assigned to asac, but it's hard to repro so it's hard to fix ...
<asac> that bug got unmilestoned based on not-reproducible
<rickspencer3> it may not get fixed
<rickspencer3> so robert_ancell make sense?
<robert_ancell> yes
<asac> correction: that bug  might not even exist
<asac> havent seen any reports from anyone who upgraded after beta
<rickspencer3> asac, ok, that's fine, the point I am making is that it's best effort at this point,
<asac> yep
<rickspencer3> asac, should we just Invalidate the bug?
<seb128> asac, you are not supposed to be there so shush ;-)
<rickspencer3> or the karmic task anyway
<rickspencer3> ?
<asac> i think we can keep it open ... its just off the radar until we get a new dupe
<asac> rickspencer3: the karmic task should be wont fixed i guess
<asac> let me do that
<asac> done
<rickspencer3> oops
<asac> well ... after launchpad digests this.
<rickspencer3> I tried to also
<asac> hehe  ... i think its ok now
<rickspencer3> should be interesting, hopefully we won't bring lp down ;)
<rickspencer3> ok, last thing ...
<rickspencer3> you can start putting release notes up for stuff that you think should be documented
<TheMuso> Right
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview
<rickspencer3> there's a known issues section
<rickspencer3> okay, reallly last thing ...
<rickspencer3> I assume that everyone has booked travel for UDS?
<TheMuso> Yes, and details are on the wiki.
<rickspencer3> don't answer, just do it if you haven't ;)
<rickspencer3> any other business?
<robert_ancell> no
<TheMuso> no
<rickspencer3> allrighty
<rickspencer3> great release so far you guys
<robert_ancell> my gdm shutdown menu patch got applied upstream.  I was expecting to have to argue that one. Very happy surprise this morning :)
<rickspencer3> let's finish strong!
<rickspencer3> sweet!
<rickspencer3> congrats robert_ancell, nice jon
<rickspencer3> job too
<rickspencer3> we should tell Steve ;)
<robert_ancell> yeah :)
<seb128> robert_ancell, good work ;-)
<seb128> let's see if they start reviewing the gdmsetup ones too
<seb128> that would be nice
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell will be maintainer before long if he's not careful
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, that's ok, I don't mind being a gdm maintainer
<seb128> lol
 * seb128 starts pushing extra gdm bugs to robert_ancell
 * mclasen takes notes
 * rickspencer3 cntrl-A assign robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> seb128, I already seem to have all the gdm bugs :)
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, your mistake was actually *fixing* the bugs you got assigned
<seb128> robert_ancell, excepted the keyboard ones that pitti got ;-)
<pitti> *sigh*
<seb128> hehe, what rickspencer3 said
 * seb128 hugs pitti
<robert_ancell> seb128, oh yeah, those ones looked hard.  Good work pitti!
<pitti> thanks :)
<seb128> you both rock!
<pitti> (and no, I'm not going to become a gdm maintainer :) )
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, now we have to work on getting you core dev
<rickspencer3> or wait, that's all change, right?
<pitti> ^ wrt to that
<pitti> TB is currently voting on delegating upload powers to ~ubuntu-desktop
<pitti> for packages in the desktop pset
<seb128> \o/
<pitti> so I think when lucid opens you guys can all just upload
<robert_ancell> great!
<seb128> uploads for robert_ancell and chrisccoulson!
<pitti> and kenvandine
<chrisccoulson> yay!\o/
<seb128> and didrocks
<rickspencer3> pitti, um, sounds great in general, but is *everyone* ready for that?
<pitti> robert_ancell: that'll spoil your number of fixed bugs quite a bit, though :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, everyone in the team yes
<pitti> rickspencer3: we went through the ~ubuntu-desktop members and cleaned up
<robert_ancell> pitti, damn, you know my strategy :)
<seb128> rickspencer3, it's all the people we just listed out of current uploaders
<rickspencer3> ok
<pitti> http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/karmic-fixes-report.html :)
 * rickspencer3 cancels packaging upload
<pitti> robert_ancell kicked me from #1 that I claimed in intrepid and jaunty
<rickspencer3> I as just slipping a couple of my apps into main before karmic ships
<rickspencer3> lolz, bughugger, etc...
<pitti> robert_ancell: but I'm only four behind you! :-)
<asac> how are package set defined? through seeds?
<TheMuso> lol
<rickspencer3> nice
<pitti> asac: by and large
<jcastro> I can't believe someone finally beat pitti! :p
<robert_ancell> pitti, yeah but as you say you guys don't file bugs for each upload
<asac> is there a way to do kind of virtual seeds to span a smaller set of packages?
<pitti> robert_ancell: well earned either way
<asac> technical way i mean ;)
<pitti> asac: I think there is, cjwatson would know details
<asac> good
<chrisccoulson> pah, my number of fixes is split across 2 e-mail addresses ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you really rock, I only noticed the 90 ones which is already good ranking for a not full time contributor
<seb128> I mean the top contributors are canonical employees paid to work on ubuntu
<pitti> chrisccoulson: mine as well, mpitt@debian.org :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks! i didn't do as well as robert_ancell though ;)
 * pitti hugs chrisccoulson for his awesome work
 * chrisccoulson hugs pitti and seb128
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, hey I'm cheating doing full time here :)
<robert_ancell> chrisccoulson, Amaranth, didrocks - you guys do great work
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
 * seb128 hugs chrisccoulson pitti robert_ancell
 * seb128 hugs chrisccoulson pitti robert_ancell
<seb128> ups
 * seb128 kicks scrolling over IRC
<chrisccoulson> heh:)
<chrisccoulson> time to pick another crasher to look at now i think!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not that you don't deserve an extra hug ;-)
 * seb128 hugs chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> heh, thanks:)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you fix the g-s-d one from slangasek?
<pitti> good night everyone
<TheMuso> Night pitti.
<seb128> 'nigh pitti
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - not yet. i'm still waiting on more information. unfortunately, the trace is no good even with the --sync option
<seb128> time to go to bed too
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you should get some sleep too ;-)
<chrisccoulson> because the call which triggers the error doesn't actually get a response from the server anyway, so the error is always caught on the next X request
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i might get some sleep in a bit too ;)
<seb128> alright
<seb128> good night everybody
<seb128> see you tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> 'night seb128
<Amaranth> yay 31 fixes
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - all compiz? :)
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: nah, at least one metacity
<Amaranth> and gdm and gnome-session but I don't know if they count for me
<Amaranth> all compiz related though :)
<chrisccoulson> cool! you're the resident window manager expert here ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm about to look at a gnome-session bug actually
<Amaranth> wow robert_ancell fixes too many bugs :)
<robert_ancell> Amaranth, you fix all those nasty compiz bugs :)
<Amaranth> nah, only about a dozen of this fixes are me, the rest are upstream
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, btw, what happened to Shift_Alt_Tab in compiz?
<Amaranth> WorksForMe
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> that's good
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: Does it work for you? :)
<rickspencer3> nope
<rickspencer3> I don't recall when it stopped
<rickspencer3> I didn't realize how often I over shoot when alt-tabbing :(
<Amaranth> I can do shift-alt-tab, alt-tab-shift, and tab-shift-alt
<Amaranth> I can't do alt-tab, keep holding alt, then press shift-tab
<Amaranth> Is that what you mean?
 * rickspencer3 wonders if gnome-do is stealing it?
<rickspencer3> yes, that's what I meant
<Amaranth> I don't know if that has ever worked, never tried it
<rickspencer3> I can't doing any shift-alt tab things
<Amaranth> see, that's different
<rickspencer3> hmm, works in guest session with metacity
<Amaranth> what switcher do you use?
<rickspencer3> the default, I suppose
<rickspencer3> good point though, shift works with cover flow
<Amaranth> hmm, wtf
<Amaranth> I can't alt-tab to chromium anymore...
<Amaranth> and now I can't alt-tab to my terminal but can to chromium...
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Amaranth> reset settings to default and now it all works again
<rickspencer3> Amaranth, ok, something is odd, I'll log a bug
<Amaranth> but no settings should affect that
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: there is already a bug open about shift-alt-tab not working
<rickspencer3> I'm looking in gconf-dedit
<rickspencer3> oh
<rickspencer3> ok, I'll search for a bug ;)
<Amaranth> I can never reproduce and no one can give me any details
<Amaranth> Their settings appear correct
<rickspencer3> well, do you have bug # handy?
<Amaranth> nope
<Amaranth> and launchpad hates me today
<rickspencer3> I see
<rickspencer3> here's the problem, it's in gconf, I think
<rickspencer3>  /apps/compiz/plugins/staticswitcher/allscreens/options/next_all_key
<rickspencer3> this is set to alt tab
<rickspencer3>  /apps/compiz/plugins/staticswitcher/allscreens/options/prev_key
<rickspencer3> is set to shift-alt-tab
<Amaranth> wth
<rickspencer3>  /apps/compiz/plugins/staticswitcher/allscreens/options/prev_all_key
<rickspencer3> is set to shift-control-alt-tab
<Amaranth> wait, next_all_key should be switching between all workspaces
<rickspencer3> so it works if I throw in control
<Amaranth> that isn't the default...
<rickspencer3> it switches between windows on *all* workspace
<rickspencer3> wait
<rickspencer3> I'm wrong
<rickspencer3>  /apps/compiz/plugins/staticswitcher/allscreens/options/next_key
<rickspencer3> is alt-tab
<rickspencer3>  /apps/compiz/plugins/staticswitcher/allscreens/options/next_all_key
<rickspencer3> is control alt tab
<rickspencer3> but ...
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-10-21
<rickspencer3> if I alt  tab and start going through window
<rickspencer3> then I shift control alt tab, it goes backward
<rickspencer3> so I changed /apps/compiz/plugins/staticswitcher/allscreens/options/prev_all_key
<Amaranth> hrm, that doesn't happen here
<rickspencer3> to <shift><alt>tab and it works now
<Amaranth> oh yeah, did the ubuntu2 package fix your focus issues?
<rickspencer3> gege
<rickspencer3> ok, so basically it looks like prev_key and prev_all key are reversed in gconf
<rickspencer3> yes, I confirmed that the focus issue is fixed
<rickspencer3> thanks a million for that
<Amaranth> eh, I just pointed upstream to the area where the problem was
<rickspencer3> well, it was a great service the users
<rickspencer3> thanks
<rickspencer3> and I'm happy to have my alt-shift-tab back as well :)
<rickspencer3> so in summary, I change prev_all_key to alt-shift-tab, and prev_key to alt-shift-control-tab ... and it works now
<rickspencer3> I just edited it in gconf-editor
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: and does it switch between windows on all workspaces?
<rickspencer3> yes
<Amaranth> so that's not right
<Amaranth> they are switched then
<Amaranth> err, aren't
<rickspencer3> oops
<rickspencer3> actually not
<Amaranth> prev_all_key set to shift-alt-tab doesn't switch between windows on all workspaces?
<rickspencer3> dang it
 * Amaranth is confused now
<rickspencer3> they act differently depending on whether that little navigation window is up
<rickspencer3> let me put it in the bug report
<Amaranth> yeah, staticswitcher seems broken in general except for alt-tab
 * Amaranth always uses scale or docky so never noticed
<rickspencer3> I think the gconf keys are reversed in staticswitcher
<rickspencer3> so, my gconf keys are set as above
<rickspencer3> prev_all_key = shift-alt-tab, prev_key = control-shift-alt-tab
<rickspencer3> case 1: shift-alt-tab - navigate all windows across all desktops backwards (as expected)
<Amaranth> compiz has a silly system for handling switchers so I'm never surprised to hear of problems
<Amaranth> gtk-window-decorator draws the switcher but compiz controls how it draws it
<Amaranth> all so compiz can avoid depending on cairo, gtk, glib, etc
<rickspencer3> case 2: alt-tab alt-tab navigate two windows on current desktop as expected, shift-alt-tab goes back one, NOT EXPECTED because shift-alt-tab is supposed to be *all*
<rickspencer3> I think it is probably a simple copy and past error in the code somewhere
<Amaranth> That's debatable, actually
<rickspencer3> what's debatable?
<Amaranth> if pressing shift when the switcher is already visible should apply to windows on all workspaces at that point
<Amaranth> we'd have to cancel the current switcher session and start over to handle that
<rickspencer3> well, in any case .... what doesn't work is using the prev_key binding when that little window is invoked with the next_key binding
<rickspencer3> right, I would expect what I did to *not* work
<Amaranth> except that after resetting my compiz settings shift-alt-tab works fine for prev_key when the switcher window is up
<rickspencer3> I would expect doing next_key, next_key, prev_all_key to *not* work
<Amaranth> it didn't until I reset my settings though
<Amaranth> rickspencer3: I would expect it to work like it does now
<Amaranth> Best effort
<rickspencer3> wtf
<rickspencer3> I just switched the bindings back and it works now!
<Amaranth> Did it all start working after you reset your settings too?
<Amaranth> haha
 * rickspencer3 gives up
<Amaranth> What we really need to know is 1) Did this work correctly in 9.04? and 2) Does it work if you upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<rickspencer3> is there a bug # for a karmic bug?
<Amaranth> If something in karmic development caused it I'm not too concerned, really
<rickspencer3> I am sure it did work, otherwise this wouldn't be so harded coded into my muscle memory
<Amaranth> So we just need to answer #2
<rickspencer3> yeah, it might work fine on a clean install
<rickspencer3> or it might be idosyncratic to some update that I did a few days ago, etc...
<Amaranth> Oh I'm sure it'll work on a clean install but the upgrade case is what I'm worried about
<Amaranth> Right, if upgrades through karmic caused it but it works fine if you upgrade from 9.04 now I'm not going to worry
<rickspencer3> exactly
<rickspencer3> there's a work around in any case, so I'm not too worried
<rickspencer3> it feels so good to have my shift-alt-tab back
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> thanks Amaranth ;)
<Amaranth> bug 407795 is the only one I can find
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407795 in compiz "compiz switchers have no working shift-alt-tab" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407795
<Amaranth> in 10 minutes when it finally appears in my browser I can see if it applies to karmic
<rickspencer3> that report seems to be on Jaunty
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, apparantly there is some totem bug with playing DVDs?
<rickspencer3> it was mentioned in the meeting this morning, but I'm not seeing the bug on the targeted list :(
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, I don't know of it, do you have the #?
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: seb128 mentioned it in -devel.
<rickspencer3> sadly, no
<rickspencer3> I am looking for it now
<TheMuso> bug #435968
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435968 in libdvdnav "vlc assert failure: vlc: /build/buildd/libdvdnav-4.1.3/src/vm/vm.c:1485: process_command: Assertion `0' failed." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435968
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Is that the one you are thinking of?
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3 - bug 456646 is the one that seb128 mentioned
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456646 in gstreamer0.10 "dvd are not playing at normal speed" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456646
<rickspencer3> thanks chrisccoulson
<rickspencer3> why is this low?
<rickspencer3> is it infrequent in occurrence? seems rather serious
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure, feel free to adjust it as appropriate
<rickspencer3> will do
<chrisccoulson> i havent tried dvd playback here yet
 * rickspencer3 reads upstream bug
 * rickspencer3 puts Monty Python on the Holy Grail into DVD slot
<TheMuso> heh
<awe> rickspencer3, seb128 also mentioned that many people can't use totem at all to playback DVDs... the UI just hangs.  It's unclear if there's a bug # though
<TheMuso> awe: Could it be the bug I posted earlier?
<awe> you mean 456646?
<TheMuso> awe: bug #435968. Its against vlc, but users in teh bug report issues with totem as well.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435968 in libdvdnav "vlc assert failure: vlc: /build/buildd/libdvdnav-4.1.3/src/vm/vm.c:1485: process_command: Assertion `0' failed." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435968
<awe> hmm, the description n mentions "open disc", whereas what I saw this morning was that totem hangs immediately on startup.. and then eventually throws up an error dialog
<awe> so no, don't think it's the same issue
<TheMuso> ok
<rickspencer3> TheMuso, can you repro this?
<rickspencer3> awe .. mplayer works perfectly, but totem can't really play it for me
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: Haven't tried either myself.
<awe> rickspencer3, did you do the dcss install routine?
<rickspencer3> awe, yes
<awe> hmmm...
<rickspencer3> so now mplayer plays it perfectly, but Totem sort of starts, then stops, then tries some more, etc...
<awe> well, mplayer cheats
<rickspencer3> oh?
<awe> i was under the assumption that the mplayer gang don't really play fair with respect to licensing & honoring IP
<rickspencer3> ah
<awe> which is why it usually works
<rickspencer3> well, it doesn't play without decssinstalled
<rickspencer3> but I don't think it uses gstreamer
<awe> correct
<awe> doesn't sound like a fun bug to chase...
<rickspencer3> so I figure it's in the gstreamer libraries
<rickspencer3> especially since robert_ancell can't repro it :(
<awe> or PA...
<awe> ...just kidding
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, do you have a region encoded DVD?
<rickspencer3> lol
<TheMuso> hat was... weird. Just had a lockup running the generic kernel.
<TheMuso> Couldn't even get to a VT.
<TheMuso> Had one today and yesterday, although yesterday was with the RT kernel, so I put it down to being that.
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, yes, region 4
<rickspencer3> ok, I have to go
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, where would I find gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 in the archive?
<rickspencer3> sorry
<robert_ancell> i'm looking in pool/main/g/gst-fluendo-mp3 but doesn't exist
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, cya
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, I'll check back online in an hour or two and see if there is something you want me to try
<rickspencer3> (or at least I'll try to ;) )
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Really don't know, I saw that get uploaded last night, it may still be in binary new.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, I actually want to track down the old version, any easy way of doing that?
<TheMuso> afaik no
<TheMuso> try its launchpad page
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, ah, thanks
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, hi
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, hey
<rickspencer3> I saw you were able to repro the totem bug
<rickspencer3> need me to test anything?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, yeah it seems to come and go.  I can't pinpoint any particular thing to trigger it.  Changing the plugins didn't do anything, I thought it might be pulse for a while
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, so nothing you can try
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> a good mystery
<rickspencer3> do we have a "last known good"?
<robert_ancell> well, you can try "gst-launch playbin uri=dvd:" and "gst-launch playbin2 uri=dvd:" the latter seems to be worse than the former.
<robert_ancell> I don't know of one, I haven't played a DVD for a long time
<robert_ancell> It's really odd that it doesn't ever occur on the titles but only on the content video
<rickspencer3> do you think it worked in yesterday's build?
<rickspencer3> I guess we could just start loading daily builds in VMs until we figure out when it broke
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, I got the same error you did
<robert_ancell> I don't know, do you have some daily builds lying around?
<robert_ancell> rickspencer3, for both tests?
<rickspencer3> well, warning I guess
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> yes
<rickspencer3> libdvdnav: Suspected RCE Region Protection!!!
<rickspencer3> ^[[CWARNING: from element /GstPlayBin2:playbin20/GstPlaySink:playsink0/GstBin:vbin/GstAutoVideoSink:videosink/GstXvImageSink:videosink-actual-sink-xvimage: A lot of buffers are being dropped.
<rickspencer3> Additional debug info:
<rickspencer3> gstbasesink.c(2572): gst_base_sink_is_too_late (): /GstPlayBin2:playbin20/GstPlaySink:playsink0/GstBin:vbin/GstAutoVideoSink:videosink/GstXvImageSink:videosink-actual-sink-xvimage:
<rickspencer3> There may be a timestamping problem, or this computer is too slow.
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell did you check out totem-gstreamer changes on October 13?
<rickspencer3> "fix dvd parsing issues ..."
 * rickspencer3 grasps at straws
<rickspencer3> dammit, nevermind
<robert_ancell_> rickspencer3, it could have occurred in totem 2.27 because then it changed from playbin to playbin2.  However there seems to be an underlying problem as I get the problem occasionally using playbin
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell, I *always* get it with playbin
<rickspencer3> is there another player that uses gstreamer but isn't totem?
<TheMuso> There are plenty of packages that use gstreamer, but none that I can see there that I know are players.
<lifeless> rythmbox
<TheMuso> Is a music player
<TheMuso> I think rickspencer3 is looking for a gstreamer based DVD player.
<rickspencer3> lifeless, right, good point, but we meant for playing DVDs
<rickspencer3> mplayer and VLC both work quite fine
 * rickspencer3 needs to sleep
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell thanks for poking at this, I hope you get this nut cracked :)
<lifeless> I'd ask thaytan
<rickspencer3> thanks lifeless sounds like a good lead
<rickspencer3> g'night all
<didrocks> robert_ancell: thanks :)
<didrocks> good morning o/
<robert_ancell> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> you finally beat pitti :)
<robert_ancell> heh
<pitti> Good morning
<baptistemm> hi pitti
<didrocks> hey pitti :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<asac> hi
<seb128> hey asac
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson1
<slomo> seb128: that new pulse bug, problem is that playback simply stops at some point, right?
<slomo> seb128: i had that with the old pulse plugin too
<seb128> slomo, I don't know, I've not asked details out of what is written in the bug
<seb128> slomo, the bug submitter do state that downgrading fixes the issue though
<seb128> slomo, "Yes. Totem does this too. You can easily reproduce this, just drag an ogg and an mp3 file into the playlist pane and hit play. Totem will pause in "Playing" state once it switches to the mp3."
<slomo> seb128: yes, i saw that... well, hadess reported this too, i'll take a look
<seb128> slomo, did you try dvd playing btw?
<seb128> slomo, thanks
<slomo> seb128: no, i was very busy with university stuff... in 20 minutes i'll start gstreamer work again :)
<seb128> ok thanks
<slomo> seb128: for the new pulseaudio bug, the problematic commit was identified now
<seb128> slomo, that was quick!
<seb128> slomo, so you get the issue too?
<slomo> seb128: didn't try yet, but hadess and one of the PA developers gets it
<seb128> ok
<mvo> mac_v: I think I have a fix for bug #355355 - I'm uploading into my ppa now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 355355 in update-manager "Update Manager causes high Xorg CPU usage when checking for updates" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355355
<seb128> mvo, software-center is confusing if you don't have universe on
<seb128> it lists ton of things but you wonder the purpose since you can't do anything about those
<mac_v> mvo: cool, will test it out. :)
<mvo> seb128: right, agreed. do you test the live-cd currently?
<seb128> mvo, yes
<mvo> seb128: sorry for that, its a known regression and needs to be tackled in lucid (along with lots of other stuff)
<seb128> mvo, nothing to be sorry about I was just pointing it
<seb128> does it make sense to list things that can't be installed?
<seb128> shouldn't those simply not be in the list?
<mvo> good question, for some stuff it does IMO, e.g. we can show that we have acroread but that its not available on amd64 (just a example) so that people know it there for some people
<mvo> for others it makes much less sense (all of universe)
<mvo> if there is no way to easily enable universe
<seb128> I'm not sure I agree that it's nice to show to people that acroread is there and they can't get it ;-)
<seb128> I expect most people just want to see what they can get
<seb128> not all the nice things they can't get for whatever reason, like wrong architectures
<seb128> "you have not been a nice user, not acroread for you ahahah, signed mvo" ;-)
<mvo> *pfff*
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<mvo> :)
<seb128> hum
<mvo> true, we added it because there was confusion IIRC about annoucements that we have certain stuff in the partner repo - but then it was only i386 and amd64 user reported bugs
<seb128> "Downloading" not translated!
<mvo> oh
<mvo> that comes probably from aptdaemon?
<mvo> maybe not in the langpack?
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> doh
<seb128> 105 untranslated strings in french...
<hyperair> is there a way to stop gpm from raising my screen brightness whenever it detects that i'm not idle?
<seb128> I'm wondering how many translation team know about it
<hyperair> i manually stick it to 0, but it keeps raising it back to 90.
<seb128> the livecd has only 2 translations for it
<hyperair> this is getting quite annoyin
<seb128> hyperair, go to the preferences dialog?
<hyperair> seb128: i've told it to stop dimming my screen.
<seb128> there is 2 check boxes for backlight and screen
<seb128> ok, so open a GNOME bug?
<hyperair> "reduce backlight brightness
<hyperair> "dim display when idle"
<hyperair> which one?
<seb128> I don't know
<hyperair> meh =\
<seb128> I just hate how g-p-m handle backlight and screen dimming since hardy
<dpm> hmm, seb128, where does the "Downloading" string you are mentioning appear? It might make sense that I point translators to it if it's very visible, they've got time until tomorrow if the translation goes into the langpacks
<seb128> dpm, in software-center when installing something
<seb128> it displays a download bar
<seb128> and write "Downloading" under it
<seb128> there is also "Loading softwares list"
<seb128> and "Applying changes"
<mvo> dpm: hm, aptdaemon seems to be not part of a language-pack
<mvo> dpm: what needs to be done to get it in there?
<seb128> mvo, it is
<mvo> is that not tracked automatically?
<mvo> oh?
<seb128> mvo, it's in 2 langpacks on the current iso
<seb128> it's just that probably no translation team knows about it
<seb128> so it didn't get translated
<seb128> it's hard to know that you have to translate system components for them I guess
<seb128> the launchpad interface doesn't make obvious to spot those
<dpm> mvo, aptdaemon is part of the language packs
<seb128> mvo, https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/aptdaemon/+pots/aptdaemon
<seb128> mvo, see, it's very few locales
<mvo> hm, I'm confused - my system is updated, language-pack-gnome-de is installed yet its not in /usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES/ - are not all of them updated yet? or am I just overlooking something?
<seb128> mvo, there is no german on this webpage
<seb128> mvo, it's not translated in german?
<mvo> aha, indeed
<mvo> a shame
<mvo> sorry for the noise
<dpm> mvo, np, I'll point translators to it
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<dpm> mvo, in addition to the LP page seb128 is pointing out, we've got a "include translations in language packs" checkbox in the template admin page. We normally check it, unless it is an exception.
<mvo> dpm: thanks
<dpm> mvo, and if anyone spots something which is not in langpacks but it should (or the other way round), you can just ping ArneGoetje or myself (or send an e-mail to the ubuntu-translations-coordinators@ list)
<seb128> dpm, is there any work being done to make easier to know for translators what they need to work on?
<seb128> I expect that one has not been translated because that's not a software and people didn't know it was to translate
<seb128> hum
<seb128> none of the language-selector downloading screen strings are translated
<seb128> mvo, ArneGoetje: ^ known issue?
<seb128> it's weird it seems to be a synaptic dialog
<mvo> those should be synaptic
<mvo> that is indeed odd
<dpm> seb128, from the LP Translations team side there will be no changes to the templates list apart from in the filters (to be able to see untranslated strings across templates, which will be quite useful) and perhaps showing more translations per page. An improvement already is the personal translators dashboard, where people can see translations which might need their attention. From the community side there is an ongoing effort to better prioritise th
<dpm> e list of templates, so that the highest priority templates appear first on the list (this functionality has been working for a while, but we are working on setting the bulk of priorities)
<seb128> dpm, ok, thanks
<seb128> mvo, it's translated in synaptic itself though
<seb128> mvo, so it's probably an issue on how language-selector call it or something
 * mvo looks
<seb128> mvo, the /proc/pid/env has
<seb128> LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8
<seb128> LANGUAGE=en_US
<seb128> env -> environ
<seb128> pid being the pid of the running synaptic
<seb128> chrisccoulson, your 3g doesn't seem really stable today
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - it's not being particularly good today for some reason
<chrisccoulson> i might have to fall back to company network instead ;)
<chrisccoulson> i give up with the 3G connection for today!
<mvo> seb128: I check after lunch
<seb128> mvo, ok, enjoy
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: Have you got a usb to usb connector cable?  If so try using that.  I found it helped in lower signal areas
<dpm> mvo, a couple of questions for when you come back: is aptdaemon's upstream Ubuntu? and Synaptic? I'm just asking to let translators know whether they can translate directly in LP or should also take care of forwarding translations somewhere else.
<chrisccoulson> davmor2 - it's using USB already. the issue is probably that there is too much noisy equipment on my desk which interferes with either the 3G signal or corrupts the USB
<davmor2> chrisccoulson: I know it's usb but for some reason I got a stronger signal with with the cable attached to the dongle :)
<mvo> dpm: aptdaemon has a different upstream, but its iirc a registered LP project. synaptic I'm upstream for, but I never got around to properly create a LP page for it. I should fix that
<seb128> mvo, slomo: gnome-codec-install doesn't do an ideal job on karmic
<seb128> to play mp3 it installs -ffmpeg and fluendo-mp3 too which are not required
<seb128> and fluendo-mp3 will be used before standard mpeg decoder no?
<seb128> gra
<seb128> mvo, your fix for gst-fluendo is not welcome
<seb128> mvo, we don't want it in this list if it's checked by default
<mvo> seb128: why not, does it break anything?
<seb128> mvo, yes
<mvo> oh?
<seb128> mvo, see what I wrote before, g-c-i install 3 decoders for the same thing
<seb128> and fluendo will take over the universe version
<seb128> and it's a lot less tested and usually buggier
<mvo> and it works less well than the universe version?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> it's less tested at least we never installed it
<mvo> I would have thought its the better one coming from fluendo etc
<seb128> and we got quite some bugs from people who broke mp3 reading by having it installed
<seb128> well maybe they fixed it and it's all good
<seb128> but I would not change that the day before rc and trust it to work better without testing
<seb128> it has bitten quite some users in the past who installed it
<mvo> hmmmmm
<mvo> so the easiest fix is to break it again I guess
<mvo> it was fixed becaus eof bug #419321
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/419321)
<seb128> right, I was just looking at the bugs, there is none open on the package
<seb128> let's wait for slomo to be around again
<seb128> I will ask what he thinks
<seb128> but I'm not comfortable doing that change now
<mvo> ok
<mvo> """Could be really good add fluendo-mp3 to this list, due to it's the only one legally licenced."""
<mvo> (from the report)
<seb128> right
<seb128> I agree it's good to add there
<mvo> but yeah, lets see what slomo thinks
<mvo> timming was bad
<mvo> thats true
<seb128> but I would not expect g-c-i to install several options
<seb128> it should tick one by default only
<dpm> mvo, ok, thanks for the info re: aptdaemon and synaptic
<asac> ArneGoetje: do you have a list of _all_ lang_country codes we have langpacks for?
<asac> dpm: ?
<seb128> asac, apt-cache search language pack | awk | sed...?
<kenvandine> asac, did a recent change in firefox start dynamically adding bookmarks and changing them from time to time?
<kenvandine> like news stuff?
<asac> seb128: well ... wasnt sure if all those are known to be empty/complete/semi-complete
<asac> kenvandine: me?
<asac> kenvandine: feels like only bindwood would cause that ;)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> well, it is killing bindwood
<kenvandine> spamming it
<kenvandine> i think
<asac> hmm
<asac> kenvandine: maybe its an infinite loop thing?
<kenvandine> 'World on a stage'","value":"news.bbc.co.uk/go
<kenvandine> that kind of stuff
<kenvandine> and they are in my toolbar
<asac> like: bindwood changes bookmarks ... gets back "boomark-changed" ,,, modifies etc.
<kenvandine> maybe
<kenvandine> but i am wondering what creates these
<kenvandine> they aren't in my bookmarks.html
<asac> firefox doesnt touch your bookmarks afaik
<kenvandine> they are all bbc.co.uk
<kenvandine> humm
<asac> well.. i am pretty sure firefox doenst touch them
<asac> firefox copies the default bookmarks on first start in your profile
<asac> and doesnt change them afterwards
<kenvandine> i have 122 of them and they aren't in bookmarks.html
<asac> thats why we cannot change bookmarks for users a-posterioir
<kenvandine> i see
<asac> kenvandine: live bookmarks?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> looks like it
 * kenvandine has never used those
<asac> firefox has bbc as the default live bookmark
<asac> maybe bindwood cannot deal with them :/
<kenvandine> oh... was that turned off before?
<asac> kenvandine: no. firefox always had a bbc folder in the toolbar by default
<asac> thats a live bookmark (aka rss feed)
<kenvandine> humm... i never did... i always had like 2 in the toolbar
<kenvandine> oh... wait
<asac> kenvandine: the default is called "Latest headlines"
<kenvandine> so it was like a single entry right that you could expand?
<asac> its not called "BBC" ... thogh its bbc
 * kenvandine wonders if bindwood syncs that then makes it permanent
<asac> probably
<kenvandine> sigh
<asac> i would think if you go through bookmarks on a chrome level
<asac> they will look like normal bookmarks
<asac> just change often
<kenvandine> i think it might have had a single entry before and i never paid attention
<kenvandine> now syncing is suddenly working and it is going nuts :)
<asac> kenvandine: not sure what you mean by single entry .... maybe start with a fresh profile and without bindwood. the "Latest headlines" thing on the toolbar there is an rss feed
<kenvandine> firefox takes like 10m to start and during startup there are tons of new bookmarks added to bindwood
<asac> you can hit "reload" etc.
<asac> to auto get latest
<kenvandine> yeah, i just did that
<kenvandine> in a vm
<asac> good ;)
<asac> now try with bindwood and see whats going on
<kenvandine> there is a single button in the toolbar that says "Latest Headlines"
<asac> yeah
<kenvandine> bindwood is adding them all to the database
<asac> tere should also be something like "Most Visited" ... or "Smart Bookmarks"
<kenvandine> damn!
<asac> i guess Most Visited is also somewhat dynamic
<kenvandine> this is a bad bug
<asac> yes
<kenvandine> yeah, there is a special case for that
<asac> if its what i think its a bad bug
 * kenvandine lights fires
<kenvandine> it is... almost certain
<asac> would have to check the code to see whats done
<asac> also you could compare the weave code
<asac> which does it right
<asac> could be they use a complete different approach in weave
<asac> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/10868
<asac> http://hg.mozilla.org/labs/weave/
<asac> hg clone http://hg.mozilla.org/labs/weave/
<asac> kenvandine: one thing before you investiage that further ... have you seen this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/298233/ ?
<kenvandine> no... not that
<kenvandine> sounds like twitter.com bustedness
<asac> kenvandine: yeah. i also got later ...
<asac> HTTPError: HTTP Error 502: Bad Gateway
<asac> not sure if it was my explicit reload that cured it
<asac> nevermind then
<asac> will keep my eyes open
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> asac, also i have a branch that kills the daemon from the quit button
<kenvandine> i am not sure if we want to merge it though... it just kills the process with a 15
<asac> kenvandine: give me that branch i will check it
<asac> i am currently checking the other issues
<kenvandine> lp:~ken-vandine/gwibber/gwibber-quit
<asac> currently feels like i can fix a bunch
<asac> thx
<kenvandine> asac, awesome!
<asac> the threading is definitly busted
<asac> still multithreaded access to not guarded stuff
<asac> but i think i have an idea by fixing that by a few carefully done small surgeries ;)
<asac> without doing a major refactoring
<seb128> dpm, mvo: the french translator rocks, aptdaemon has been translated during lunch
<kenvandine> asac, that is good news
<dpm> seb128, \o/
<mvo> cool
<dpm> asac, re: finding out the language codes we have language packs for, I'm sure there are better ways to do it, but this might give you an idea, for example:
<dpm> wget -O - http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/source/Sources.gz | zgrep ^Package: | cut -f2 -d' ' | awk '/language-pack-[^kde|gnome].*-base/' | less
<dpm> (excuse any regex mistakes :) )
<asac> dpm: right. but does presnce of a package mean a) you can select the language in language selector .... and b) will the language be present, like LANG will be set to LANG_COUNTRY like you selected
<asac> anyway ... i will check. maybe ArneGoetje knows if there are potentially empty langpacks shipped etc.
<dpm> asac, I'd say yes, but Arne takes care of language-selector, and he should be better able to tell you
<asac> ack
<asac> kenvandine: one last thing ... gwibber has problems with avatar display ... have you seen that? ... most avatars appear for a moment and then disappear, some leave artifacts
<asac> a few work though
<czajkowski> asac: true, I cant see any avatars at all in new gwibber on karmic
<asac> kenvandine: http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/Screenshot-Gwibber.png
<asac> czajkowski: ^^
<asac> and this: http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/Screenshot-Gwibber-1.png
<kenvandine> i haven't seen them disappear
<kenvandine> there is a problem where they aren't cached
<kenvandine> which sucks
<kenvandine> asac, ok i got the bindwood guys on that bug and they have reproduced it now
<kenvandine> so expect a bindwood upload at some point :)
<czajkowski> kenvandine: cheers!
<kenvandine> hey czajkowski!
<rickspencer3> bonjour desktoppers
<rickspencer3> what's the word on the street?
<kenvandine> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> I don't see much progress on bug #456646
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/456646)
<rickspencer3> bug #456646
 * rickspencer3 kick
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/456646)
<rickspencer3> oh well
 * rickspencer3 changes to ubottu
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/gstreamer0.10/+bug/456646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456646 in gstreamer0.10 "dvd are not playing at normal speed" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rickspencer3> dvd are not playing at normal speed
<rickspencer3> seb128, thoughts ^ ?
<czajkowski> kenvandine: how do :)
<kenvandine> can't complain :)
<kenvandine> karmic is rockin'!
<czajkowski> kenvandine: tis indeed!
<kenvandine> asac, aquarious and chad consulted with ryan on possible ways to deal with the caching of the avatars
<asac> kenvandine: ok. if they have early insights/ideas/evaluations they should give it to me
<kenvandine> but none of the proposed solutions were great
<asac> i can fix that while i am at it
<asac> kenvandine: would be helpful to understand the problem
<seb128> rickspencer3, waiting for slomo and upstream to comment, I don't think it's a blocker anyway
<kenvandine> asac, i will forward you the mail
<asac> feels like it could be a messy thign
<asac> kenvandine: thanks
<seb128> rickspencer3, dvd playing doesn't work out of the box due to lack of legal codecs to play those
<rickspencer3> seb128, well, OEM installs add the necessary codecs
<jcastro> kenvandine: I've asked pedro to do a gwibber hugday post-release but pre-UDS to get our house in order
<rickspencer3> I think it's important that OEMs can pre-install karmic if they want, and that it works
<seb128> rickspencer3, is that also an issue using the fluendo codec that oem has?
<rickspencer3> seb128, I don't know
<seb128> me neither
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> let me follow up
<seb128> anyway on my list of bugs but gstreamer is not an easy codebase
<seb128> and we don't have any gstreamer hacker
<rickspencer3> mmm
<rickspencer3> maybe there's an "actually work" setting in gconf that we need set :P
<seb128> in fact we have several annoying gstreamer issues
<kenvandine> jcastro, great
<rickspencer3> seb128, ok, I asked someone to follow up and test it in an OEM per-install scenario with their codec
<rickspencer3> seb128, also, I degraded it to medium because it works with VLC
<seb128> rickspencer3, seems other people are running into bug #435968
<rickspencer3> however, I *really* would like to see this fixed
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/435968)
<seb128> bug #435968
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/435968)
<seb128> bug #456016 too
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/456016)
<mvo> seb128: I just tried to reproduce the langugae-selector runs synaptic untranslated, but it works for me and my german test environment (fresh karmic install with incomplete language support)
<seb128> I hate you too launchpad
<seb128> mvo, ok it was weird here too, it worked after restarting it
<rickspencer3> seb, right for the first one, i did not repro it, but if VLC is giving issues, then the workaround is not working
<seb128> rickspencer3, in any case testing from other people and team would be welcome
<rickspencer3> seb128, what happened
<rickspencer3> ?
<seb128> I'm tracking those issues and talking upstream but I'm not a gstreamer hacker
<rickspencer3> this seems to have started a couple of days ago
<seb128> and I've the feeling it would take days to understand the codebase
<rickspencer3> but I couldn't see what was updated that would have introduced these
<seb128> rickspencer3, which one?
<seb128> the "no sound" one?
<rickspencer3> ug, yes, that one too
<seb128> rickspencer3, the sound issue is due to recent gst-plugins-good backports, upstream identified the commit which create the issue
<rickspencer3> it seems that video playback really fell over recently
<seb128> I'm waiting to see if they fix it or I will just drop this change after rc
<seb128> dvd is probably less recent
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<seb128> I downgraded to some weeks old versions and still get the issue
<seb128> we just don't have good multimedia testing coverage apparently
<rickspencer3> ug
<rickspencer3> so this has been there for weeks, potentially?
<seb128> yes
<rickspencer3> oh well
<rickspencer3> it is what it is
<seb128> mvo, I can confirming the issue using german
<rickspencer3> let's crack this nut, it's an important scenario
<mvo> seb128: what steps do I have to take to reproduce?
<seb128> mvo, what I do is boot CD, start language selector from the menu, tick the box on the right to use same settings, click install button, select german, select dictionnaries, install
<seb128> already when selecting the dictionnaries it displays "1 to install" not translated in the corner
<mvo> seb128: ohhh, I think i know the issue. there is way from the app to override the synaptic progress string (instead of "download packages" it will do "downloading language support")
<mvo> so its a language-selector bug afterall
<mvo> ironic that its having problems with languages
<seb128> yeah...
<seb128> mvo, want me to open a bug?
<mvo> seb128: please
 * mvo boots a VM to reprouce
<seb128> if launchpad was not timeouting that would be easier
<asac> kenvandine: i didnt get the mail about the icons yet
<kenvandine> asac, i need to look in my archived folder... but got distracted
 * kenvandine goes digging
<mvo> seb128:  urgh, I see bad translations here too, and it just froze (but that was the whole VM)
<seb128> mvo, you will get the bug in 2 minutes, I had to restart ubuntu-bug because launchpad was not responding and dropped the transaction cookie on the floor or something
<kenvandine> asac, sent
<kenvandine> asac, the second mail is better, it includes aq's reply
<asac> pitti: could you check bug 457228 ... if you dont know the TB part maybe defer to someone else from TB team
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/457228)
<asac> kenvandine: thanks ... will check in a few
<kenvandine> asac, thx!
<seb128> mvo, bug #457235
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/457235)
<mvo> seb128: I seem to be getting it only on the livecd
<mvo> seb128: I found (and fixed) the bug in l-s
<seb128> mvo, you rock as usual!
<seb128> mvo, how come it's livecd specific?
<rickspencer3> ccheney, what's the status of bug #452518
<rickspencer3> ?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/452518)
 * rickspencer3 kicks launchpad in the nuts
<rickspencer3> bug #<seb128> mvo, you rock as usual!
<rickspencer3>  mvo, how come it's livecd specific?
<rickspencer3> weird, sorry seb128 mvo, have no idea why that was in my buffer
<rickspencer3> bug #452518
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452518 in openoffice.org "table, numbering and image error when saving .doc file" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452518
<rickspencer3> all, please note that kicking launchpad seems to work
<seb128> rickspencer3, seems you know where to kick indeed ;-)
<mvo> seb128: no LANGUAGE environment :)
<mvo> seb128: it affects all systems that do not have it
<mvo> rickspencer3: well, I like it when someone says that I rock, no need to be sorry for repeating that :P
<rickspencer3> hehe
<seb128> mvo, ok
<pitti> asac: replied to bug
<ccheney> rickspencer3: will be fixed directly after the rc release
<ccheney> rickspencer3: since it takes ~ 43 hours to build on arm slangasek wanted me to wait until then to fix it
<rickspencer3> ccheney, can you mention that on the bug, it seems that the previous comments indicated it would be in the RC
<rickspencer3> thanks
<ccheney> rickspencer3: ah ok will update the wording
<mvo> seb128: uploaded now
 * seb128 hugs mvo
 * mvo hugs seb128
<asac> pitti: is there a way to fix the translations in the package?
<asac> like a flag that tells the pkgtranslation stripper to not strip them?
<asac> so they dont need to go through rosetta? ... or should be pre-upload the template/pos maybe?
<pitti> asac: for k-n-i by any chance?
<pitti> (we discussed that with apachelogger in #u-devel)
<asac> pitti: that was for kubuntu-firefox-installer
<pitti> asac: but yes to both (pre-upload to rosetta and flag to not strip)
<asac> ok checking backlog in -devel
<pitti> asac: right, apachelogger will upload changed pot/po to rosetta
<pitti> so we should be good
<asac> cool. thats perfect
<kenvandine> asac, the u1 guys have a fix for bindwood that works for the new user case
<kenvandine> they are now working on how to handle people already hosed
<kenvandine> asac, it is nice to have firefox start in under 10m again :)
<chrisccoulson> launchpad is really painful to use right now :(
<kenvandine> asac, ping
 * pitti chuckles about http://xkcd.com/651/ in anticipation of the next UDS trip
<kenvandine> pitti, hehe :)
<ccheney> pitti: actually iirc you can't keep more than one laptop battery in carry on due to that reason
<ccheney> at least i recall reading something about limitations on batteries in carry on luggage
<pitti> it makes sense, unlike the stupid liquid limitation..
<kenvandine> yeah.. lets carry 1000 tiny bottles of explosives
<dobey> ccheney: that one ozzer airline used to ban dell laptops because the batteries would catch fire
<ccheney> dobey: heh
<dobey> Qantas
<soren> ccheney: I always carry two laptop batteries. I occasionally get my hand luggage inspected, but they've never given me a hard time over the extra battery.
<dobey> heck
<dobey> laptop, cell phone, camera, electric razor, extra batteries for stuff
<soren> laptop (+extra battery), mobile phone, camera, video camera, electric shaver, external hard drive, iPod, power supply for all of it. Out of probably 50 trips through airport security this year, I've only been asked to open it perhaps 5-6 times.
<mac_v> dobey: hey , whats the difference between the list-remove icon and the delete icon? where should each be used? or what is the difference
<mac_v> edit-delete rather
<dobey> edit-delete is for editing images/documents/whatever, and list-remove is for things that are lists (list of rss feeds, contacts, etc...)
<mac_v> dobey: so the use of delete icon in the appearances preferences is wrong  , right? since the window shows a list of themes/icons/
<mac_v> also the empathy contact manager uses the edit-delete icon :(
<dobey> well, it's "Remove" for the wallpapers
<dobey> well
<mac_v> dobey: yeah that one is right, but the rest ).. themes) and in the customize the icon is delete...  maybe this could be a bit clearer > http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-naming-spec/icon-naming-spec-latest.html also the device names are not updated
<dobey> the themes thing delete (or more likely "move to trash") is probably better, since it is actually deleting something from the filesystem
<dobey> what device names are not updated?
<mac_v> dobey: but deleting the theme does not move it to trash. it just deletes it permanently ...
<mac_v> dobey: the devices mentioned here > https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=506532#c6
<ubottu> Gnome bug 506532 in general "icons needed for gvfs" [Normal,New]
<dobey> no and they aren't going to be added to the core spec
<mac_v> oh , ok.
<dobey> mac_v: but yes, "delete" for themes should not be the trash icon unless it's changed to be "move to trash"
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - if I open several gnome-terminal windows and then save my session when I log out (so that the terminals are restored on my next session), will compiz restore the positions of the windows correctly if each of them have a unique WM_WINDOW_ROLE property (they all have the same SM_CLIENT_ID)? or does it use some other property to identify the windows?
<mac_v> dobey: could the fdo specs page be updated? for the delete/remove.. so that it is clearer for the devs or others where the right icon must be used :)
<mac_v> not immediately , but in time
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - excellent, thanks!
<Amaranth> hehe
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - so if a user is reporting that the positions aren't restored correctly, I should probably get them to run xprop on the windows?
<mac_v> Amaranth: the gksu prompt still uses the animation for close ;) so does the screensaver
<chrisccoulson> someone reported that gnome-terminal window positions aren't being restored, but i can't recreate it in metacity or compiz
<dobey> mac_v: sure
<Amaranth> chrisccoulson: and figure out their session id so you can get the file
<mac_v> dobey: awesome thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks:)
<Amaranth> mac_v: yeah, we changed the default close animation to fade so I didn't bother trying to hack a bunch of applications
 * chrisccoulson pokes launchpad
<czajkowski> launchpad is rather slow today
<rickspencer3> pedro_, hi
<rickspencer3> regarding bug #456646
<rickspencer3> wait for it ...
<rickspencer3> wait for it ...
<rickspencer3> hello, launchpad?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/456646)
<rickspencer3> tap tap tap
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<rickspencer3> pedro_, are I didn't quite get your commend on the DVD playback bug
<pitti> good night everyone
<seb128> 'night pitti
<seb128> jcastro, do you think you could add a gnome-shell component to launchpad?
<seb128> jcastro, so we could add bug watches to upstream bugs
<jcastro> seb128: on it
<seb128> jcastro, thanks, there is no hurry so take your time
<jcastro> already one. :D
<seb128> already one what?
<jcastro> sorry, I meant "done"
<seb128> oh, cool thanks!
 * seb128 call it a day now
<seb128> good night everybody
<chrisccoulson> 'night seb128
<seb128> hey rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hi seb128
<seb128> rickspencer3, I was just going but just to let you know the dvd speed issue and the no sound one are fix uploaded
<chrisccoulson> heh, i think i might know what causes bug 437425 now
<seb128> to karmic and ubuntu-desktop ppa for testing until after rc
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/437425)
<rickspencer3> seb128, !!!!
<rickspencer3> seb128, <3
<seb128> ;-)
<rickspencer3> that is such great news
<seb128> I figured you would sleep better knowing that
<rickspencer3> for sure
 * rickspencer3 needs to get away from the computer today
<seb128> so good that we crossed before I close IRC
<lifeless> rickspencer3: moovidia is apparently pretty, and a gstreamer playbin using media player
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you are played a "a crash fix a day" game recently? ;-)
<rickspencer3> yeah, I need to do a few more things
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - perhaps i should do ;)
<seb128> played -> playing
<seb128> anyway really good this time, bbl
<seb128> or tomorrow rather
<czajkowski> rickspencer3: launchpad needs more than a tap tap needs a swift boot :)
<rickspencer3> czajkowski, yeah, don't know what's up
<rickspencer3> :)
<czajkowski> sledge hammer?
<rickspencer3> chrisccoulson, so you found the cause of the DVD playback issues?
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3 - no, that wasn't me ;)
<rickspencer3> lifeless, thanks for the moovidia tip
<chrisccoulson> i'm tracking crashers at the moment
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> well, I certainly don't want to distract you from that ;)
<chrisccoulson> the dvd playback issues are probably slightly beyond my technical abilities ;)
<lifeless> rickspencer3: no probs, I just asked thaytan :)
 * rickspencer3 adds to list of people to meet
<czajkowski> he's in Dublin for the next month then leaves us :(
<czajkowski> thaytan that is
<TheMuso> rickspencer3: You missed your chance, he was in Doublin when we were.
<rickspencer3> rats
<rickspencer3> maybe I met him when full of guiness?
<TheMuso> thats possible.
<czajkowski> rickspencer3: he was in o'donoghues on the Sunday night if you were there alright, which I think you were
<rickspencer3> I was there all right
<rickspencer3> then I was kind of above it for a little bit
<rickspencer3> then I was in a bit of blurry version of it
<czajkowski> bless ye did like the Guinness :)
<rickspencer3> it's my fave, actually
<chrisccoulson> mmmmmmm, guinness
<czajkowski> heh, I never touch the stuff, guinness brewery is down the road and they are our clients
 * chrisccoulson would be happy for anything containing some alcohol right now
<czajkowski> oh kenvandine good luck on yer membership !
<kenvandine> thx
<czajkowski> rickspencer3: http://jaime.hemmett.org/gallery/v/August2009/?g2_page=15  DSC04259   is thaytan and luisbg and pics from the night
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> don't recognize any of those guys
<TheMuso> kenvandine: Congrats!
<kenvandine> TheMuso, thx :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-10-22
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, is there a way to search the archive for packages that provide files in a given directory?  I want to see what packages but files in /usr/lib/deskbar-applet.  packages.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to be able to do this
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: apt-file
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: i.e apt-file is the package that will help you find files in packages that you don't have installed.
<robert_ancell_> kenvandine, hey, how much do you know about pkg-config?  Can you look at bug 455614 and see if you can tell why someone would modify .pc dependencies?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455614 in libsm "don't mess with the pc file" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455614
<al-maisan> Good morning
<didrocks> hello al-maisan
<al-maisan> hola didrocks :)
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hi pitti
<huats> morning everyone
<slomo> MacSlow: ping? :)
<MacSlow> slomo, ja?
<slomo> MacSlow: hi, you know cairo well, and i saw some interesting font rendering from you iirc... what's the best and fastest way to draw only the outline of text, best when using pango? :)
<seb128> hey slomo
<slomo> hi seb128
<seb128> slomo, thanks for the quick gst fix!
<slomo> seb128: np :) are your non-ac3 dvds working too now btw?
<seb128> slomo, I didn't try again but I will do that later today and let you know
<seb128> but looking on the bug seems it was on good track and somebody else was able to test
<slomo> seb128: yes, but it's not optimal yet... it "should" work :)
<MacSlow> slomo, do pango_cairo_layout_path() ... then cairo_stoke() it
<seb128> slomo, bug #450946 is the sort of bugs you are interested to look at too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450946 in totem "requires a restart to use the newly installed codecs" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450946
<slomo> MacSlow: that's what i'm doing now, unfortunately it's very slow compared to pango_cairo_show_layout()... because pango_cairo_show_layout() does all kinds of caching and stuff that gets lost when rendering the font to a cairo path
<slomo> MacSlow: cairo developers said to use user fonts, unfortunately pango doesn't support them yet... so i thought you might know some pango trick to do it faster for now :)
<MacSlow> slomo, you just ask how to do it... not how to make it fast :)
<MacSlow> slomo, also I don't know what you rendering requirements are (fps, fill-rate limits etc.)
<slomo> MacSlow: ok, sorry :) so you don't have a better idea either? the final goal is to draw white text with black outline
<mvo> hey slomo - seb128 asked yesterday about the stability of fludendo-mp3 compared to the other one
<slomo> MacSlow: well, just drawing the outline shouldn't take 60% of all processing time (the 30% include creating a much larger test screen, drawing the normal text, putting a shaded box around it, ...) :)
<MacSlow> slomo, approximate it (but will not look as good)... draw with pango_cairo_show_layout() in black... decrease the size..  draw again with pango_cairo_show_layout() in white
<slomo> mvo: it's worse but has a better license (GPL vs. BSD or MIT)
<MacSlow> slomo, how much text do you have to draw and at what frame-rate?
<slomo> MacSlow: ok, i guess i have to do that then... and think about how much i should increase the text size. would you change the text size with cairo (cairo_scale) or with pango?
<slomo> MacSlow: subtitles on video, so any framerate and a bit text
<MacSlow> slomo, hm... I'd say you should certainly surface-buffer the text you draw... meaning draw it once to a surface-buffer... reuse that as long as the text doesn't change... and only re-render text tothe surface-buffer if new text needs to be displayed
<MacSlow> slomo, I hope you don't call pango_cairo_layout_path() every frame :)
<slomo> MacSlow: no, only everytime it changes of course :) my testcase was a bad choice here because the text changes every frame probably ;)
<mvo> slomo: thanks, we fixed it recently to have the g-s-t meta-data and now it shows up in the codec installer. but it also sets it self as default if multiple ones are installed. is that safe/sane? or should we instead lower its priority or break it again to not show up at all?
<MacSlow> slomo, you should certainly use surface-buffering... I don't expect subtitle-text to change every 1/24 th of a second :)
<slomo> mvo: i don't know, depends on your needs i guess :)
<mvo> need: no-crashes ;)
<mvo> but thanks for the info I will think about it a bit and discuss with seb128
<MacSlow> slomo, surface-buffering you certainly will need to do for optimizatino reasons anyway
<slomo> mvo: then better use the mad one, it's tested more ;) the only advantage of the fluendo one really is the license (or if you bought it from fluendo the patent license)
<seb128> slomo, well, it's basically "what should user get when clicking on a mp3"
<seb128> slomo, ok, that's what I though too, it's late for a such change now
<seb128> there is a g-c-i bug there
<slomo> MacSlow: as said, i do surface buffering :) it's only my testcase that has changing text every buffer (drawing the current time)
<seb128> it shouldn't install 3 decoders for the same same thing
<seb128> ie for a mp3 is installs the mad, fluendo and ffmpeg binaries
<slomo> yes, it should only select the one with the highest priority and let users choose to install the others and not the one with the highest priority
<MacSlow> slomo, ok... then you should not have an issue using pango_cairo_layout_path() and cairo_stroke()
<MacSlow> slomo, actually guess you would want to do pango_cairo_layout_path()... cairo_fill_preserve() in white and then cairo_stroke() in black
<slomo> MacSlow: for subtitles it's no problem, yes, but for text that changes every frame it is. that's what i'm trying to explain :)   and i really don't want pango_cairo_layout_path(), fill_preserve + stroke... it's slower than show_layout() + layout_path() + stroke
<slomo> MacSlow: see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=598695 for the context
<ubottu> Gnome bug 598695 in gst-plugins-base "[timeoverlay] use much CPU ressource compare to previous version" [Normal,New]
<MacSlow> slomo, only solution is a real OpenGL-backend for cairo if you need heavy-duty text-rendering with cairo
<MacSlow> slomo, if you can live with only the typical western set of ASCII characters you could do a "texture-map" character lookup and use that
<MacSlow> slomo, but that would kill all unicode-sexiness
<MacSlow> but that would be fast as hell
<mvo> mac_v: thanks for testing the synaptic ppa version - what card are you using when the problem appears? I wonder if its driver dependant. i get about ~8% or so xorg cpu, nothing abnormal high
<mvo> with nvidia
<mvo> mac_v: is it a intel card/driver as well?
<mac_v> mvo: ATI x1400
<asac> kenvandine: let me know
<asac> luckily bindwood wasnt put in main ;)
<seb128> davidbarth, hey, any clue about bug #438664?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438664 in empathy "empathy should use same status icons like fast-user-switching applet" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438664
<seb128> davidbarth, not sure if using different icons in the session menu is a design choice
<davidbarth> seb128: we're using icons provided explicitely for this menu; the integration of these icons in IM apps was not defined in a way or another
<seb128> ok, not sure what to do with the bug
<seb128> is something you want to consider?
<seb128> should somebody be subscribed to comment on it?
<asac> ArneGoetje: did you run the last po2xpi run yet?
<asac> or is export running atm?
<pitti> BBL, need to repair a friend's jaunty server
<asac> pitti: before you leave ... did the last langpack run already happen or is export still running?
<asac> (sorry)
<andreasn> mpt: do you think the changes to the button-have-icons and menus-have-icons should be mentioned in the Ubuntu Karmic release notes? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/HumanReleaseNotes
<andreasn> mpt: thanks for the notice about my blog being blocked btw, seems I had a really old wordpress install, so it got hacked
 * mpt wonders why that URL has "Human" in it
<mpt> andreasn, I think that would be a good idea
<andreasn> who do I ask for that?
<mpt> andreasn, it's a wiki page ;-)
<andreasn> well, I don't want anyone to slap my fingers... ;)
<asac> kenvandine: i pushed the gwibber threading changes i had
<asac> kenvandine: we just got rid of all threads, but the worker thread
<asac> think should be all clean now ... though you cannot say for sure ;)
<asac> gwibber is always good for surprises
<asac> i found a dead function in frontend code that also starts a thread .... havent removed it, but it should definitly go away
<pitti> asac: back
<pitti> asac: I think it's scheduled for today 2200 UTC (finish)
<pitti> asac: so I'll start building them tomorrow
<asac> great
<asac> pitti: does arne do a test run before uploading?
<pitti> asac: ArneGoetje is off sick, I'll do them
<pitti> asac: I usually do a local build of the German before
<seb128> pitti, I though we agreed to standard language to try was french? ;-)
<andreasn> mpt: looks sane now?
<asac> ok. all ok then.
<mpt> andreasn, yep, thanks
<andreasn> pretty much copied the notes from gnome 2.28 release notes and changed some wording
<asac> is there some files system option that would prevent flock from working?
<mpt> andreasn, though once again we're suffering from a problem that we don't know who the target audience is for the release notes
<mpt> ivanka, we should figure that out one day
<ivanka> mpt: yes, indeed
<rodrigo_> is gwibber supposed to send replies to facebook messages? because it doesn't seem to work at all for me
<czajkowski> rodrigo_: only if you have it set up to do so in the settings
<rodrigo_> czajkowski: I have
<rodrigo_> it just fails silently, I write the reply, press ENTER, and wait, but my reply never shows up
<davmor2> rodrigo_: check if it shows up in fb
<czajkowski> rodrigo_: ah ok I've mine set not to reply to fb, ohnly post otherwise would be noisey
<rodrigo_> davmor2: it doesn't
<rodrigo_> czajkowski: hmm, I only have 'Receive' and 'Send', no 'post/reply'
<rodrigo_> maybe I'm using an old version...
<pitti> asac: we just tried to configure a manual eth connection here (no DHCP); I added a new connection type, but that won't actually appear in nm-applet's dropdown list
<pitti> asac: I'll just file a bug now, unless you say that's already known?
<pitti> (I didn't quite find a related one)
<asac> not known
<asac> i tested various options and didnt get any such feedback
<asac> pitti: what does "i added a new conneciton type" mean?
<pitti> asac: s/type//
<asac> yeah
<asac> pitti: killall nm-applet -> nm-applet -> appears?
<pitti> asac: connection editor -> edit connections -> cable -> add -> add a static one
<pitti> asac: lemme try
<davmor2> pitti: jockey is showing my nvidia gfx anf bcm wifi on live cd but on installed system I get nothing displayed says there are no drivers for this system.
<pitti> asac: confirmed, it's there now
<pitti> and even working
<pitti> asac: want a bug report for that?
<asac> pitti: please file a bug, yes
<asac> there is something racy
<asac> i always ha the suspicion there is
<Laney>  \#
<asac> could also be a glib-dbus bug (e.g. signal not delivered)
<pitti> bbl
<kenvandine> asac, which function?
<asac> kenvandine: on_oldsearch
<kenvandine> thx
<asac> or something. ... that spawns a thread ... the whole code of this should go away imo
<asac> if its used we want to see that ... as we definitly dont want to run a thread like that ;)
<asac> but i couldnt find any call to on_old_search
<asac> kenvandine: maybe just check if thats still used. i can remove the parts then.
<asac> not sure with all the other on_ ... functions
<asac> maybe those should be reviewed too
<asac> guess not for karmic both though
<cassidy> seb128, about https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=593086  which LP bug attached the log file?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 593086 in General "empathy crashed with SIGABRT in empathy_tp_chat_acknowledge_message" [Major,New]
<asac> kenvandine: i was too dump to figure out where the hell the image tags/css are set
<asac> i didnt look for long
<asac> but thats a nasty thing
<kenvandine> yeah
<asac> imo it should just use the http:// urls
<asac> and let webkit do the caching
<asac> unless webkit doesnt have a cache on its own of course
<asac> but then i couldnt find anything related to those images
<asac> the image cache definitly isnt used anymore ;)
<asac> i removed all images in there and it stays empty
<seb128> cassidy, bug #408530
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408530 in empathy "empathy assertion failure: empathy:ERROR:empathy-tp-chat.c:1391:empathy_tp_chat_acknowledge_message: assertion failed: (m != NULL)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408530
<seb128> cassidy, it the bug which has been original forwarded and is listed in the first bugzilla comment
<asac> kenvandine: what i found was ./gwibber/microblog/identica.py:    self.image = user["profile_image_url"]
<asac> kenvandine: but thats not set anywhere
<cassidy> seb128, thanks
<seb128> cassidy, you're welcome
<kenvandine> asac, that might be the old code which isn't used anymore
<asac> yes. i get the feeling that half of the code is old ;)
<asac> kenvandine: but what code is used? does it use a custom url handler?
<asac> or just webkit ?
<asac> i dumped the html snippet for message to the terminal and it didnt have any sign of a image
<asac> then i stopped looking as i clearly don't understand whats done there ;)
<Ng> are you guys going to be pushing any more gwibber fixes into karmic? :)
<asac> Ng: please test trunk
<asac> Ng: bzr branch lp:gwibber; cd gwibber; (stop gwibber UI); killall gwibber-daemon; ./bin/gwibber-daemon + ./bin/gwibber
<asac> Ng: not sure what your issues are though ;)
<asac> kenvandine: btw, you can now ctrl+c gwibber-daemon ;)
<asac> let me check the quit thing now
<Ng> asac: bug #383759 is the most immediately annoying bug I have atm :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383759 in gwibber "bug with font size as int" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383759
<asac> Ng: no hangs of daemon?
<asac> Ng: ok that can be taken
<Ng> asac: I have been seeing hangs, but this one stops the UI from starting
<Ng> asac: \o/
<asac> Ng: stops the UI?
<asac> wow
<asac> does that throw an exception?
<Ng> yeah, I just added a comment to the bug with the traceback
<Ng> asac: I'm running trunk now, will leave it going and see how it goes :)
<asac> Ng: where do you set that font size ... in gnome?
<asac> just wonder if they get a similar problem if you onfigure font size like 12.2px ;)
<asac> rather than point
<Ng> asac: yeah, in gnome, so it's a point size. you just type in the size rather than select one from the list
<asac> hmm
<asac> so most likely pixel sized font sizes will make this choke too ;)
<asac> anyway this one should be good
<asac> for its part of the bug
<Ng> are pixel sized font sizes legal in a fontconfig world?
<Ng> I have no idea how one would configure gnome to use such a thing ;)
<asac> Ng: committed
<Ng> asac: sweet, thanks
<asac> i will check that noww with px
<Ng> now I just have to persuade MacSlow|lunch to love floating point font sizes in notify-osd :D
<asac> Ng: i have this /apps/gwibber/preferences/default_font
<asac> in gconf-editor
<asac> is that the font in question?
<MacSlow|lunch> Ng, I've some local fixes partly based on your branch
<asac> hmm. how broken is notify-osd with font sizes?
<asac> just does "rounding" ... or fails completely?
<MacSlow|lunch> asac, can get tiny... but does not crash or anything like that
<MacSlow|lunch> asac, but I've to put the change to thorough testing and need to talk to davidbarth  too
<asac> MacSlow|lunch: tiny like "rounding" ... or "nulling out"?
<asac> just curious
<Ng> asac: I think it relates to /desktop/gnome/interface/font_name
<Ng> MacSlow|lunch: I appreciate it :)
<Ng> asac: rouding, I think it parses 6.5 as 5
<asac> as 5
<asac> ok
<Ng> but I suck at coding, so I could have read that wrong
<asac> Ng: it splits by . and uses the second particle?
<Ng> asac: I'm not sure, I didn't pay too much attention because my position is that the parsing is unnecessary, but like I said, I suck at coding. The clue being that I'm not paid to write code and you guys are ;)
<asac> Ng: ok. but it parses?
<Ng> asac: yeah
<asac> kenvandine: isnt the idea that if you quit gwibber, it usually still runs in background and spits out notifications/indicator stuff?
<asac> just wondered if the -quit is really what we want
<asac> Ng: http://paste.ubuntu.com/299006/
<asac> thats with 13.333px set manually in gconf
<asac> /gnome/interface/font_name == Sans 13.333px
<asac> ok guess this needs more fixage
<Ng> asac: is that a legal value for font_name?
<Ng> there seems to be a bit of a lack of exact specification around this stuff, but AIUI they're basically just strings that pango can parse
<asac> yes
<asac> Ng: font_name is just a pango_description
<asac> Ng: try to change it ... your font on desktop should adjust ... some apps are buggy, but all apps usually start
<asac> let me check what websettings can accept for values
<asac> unfortunately there is nowhere a real api doc for webkit ... at least not in my search engine horizon
 * asac getting source
<asac> ok webkit has default-font-size really as an integer for point sizes only
<james_w> "Martin Pitt is the heart and sole of the desktop team." <- I don't find Martin leathery at all
<kenvandine> asac, that was the original idea, but there have been complaints about there not being a way to quit the daemon at all
<kenvandine> and people keep saying that should be wired up to the client quit
<kenvandine> we need to think that through in the UI for lucid
<kenvandine> for example, people don't want to be able to hide notifications
<kenvandine> i was thinking that would be cool to do if you set your IM status to away or busy
<kenvandine> something like that
<kenvandine> and make it configurable
<kenvandine> so then to make it "quieter" you just set to busy or away
<kenvandine> asac, but just an idea
<kenvandine> asac, so my quit branch makes the quit button and quit menu item quit the backend as well, but closing the window doesn't
<asac> kenvandine: how about adding that to the indicator ;)
<kenvandine> quit?
<asac> yeah
<asac> ;)(
<kenvandine> i bet there would be resistance to that :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah. i think configuration would be good
<asac> not sure how to best stop gwibber daemon
<kenvandine> asac, anyway, that is a situation we need to give some thought too
<asac> if they dont want it to be in indicator it probably needs to be in tray
<kenvandine> asac, on my list for the next refactoring :)
<kenvandine> and easier now that i understand what interests are in the indicator
<kenvandine> asac, so interesting observation with your threading fixes
<kenvandine> ordering is whacky for multiple services
<kenvandine> for example i have a facebook post that says 11h ago, followed by a flickr image 6d ago followed by a dent 2h ago
<asac> really
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> and i confirmed that didn't happen in r467
<kenvandine> asac, it looks like everything from the same service is in the correct order
<kenvandine> but intermingling them isn't right
<kenvandine> like all my dents are in the right order but not properly aligned with tweets and suck
<kenvandine> such
<asac> kenvandine: sureits a regression? i dont see it in my messages
<asac> have twitter/facebook and idnetica
<asac> all properly ordered
<kenvandine> most noticable with flickr since those aren't posted often
<kenvandine> asac, no i just reverted to r467 and they ordered properly
<kenvandine> updated again and they are out of whack again
<asac> thats the last one?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> with your curl fixes
<asac> kenvandine: you reverted all?
<asac> hmm
<asac> thought just one commit
<kenvandine> my dents, tweets, and facebook are all nearly in sync but looking closely i see they aren't ordered right
<asac> i mean ... i cannot think of why reall yold stuff should be different
<kenvandine> i wouldn't have noticed if it wasn't for this whacky flickr feed
<kenvandine> the recent tweets, fb, and dents are wrong too i just wouldn't have noticed if it wasn't for flickr
<asac> hmm. my order is a strict order
<asac> just went through all i see
<asac> nothing goes back
<kenvandine> weird
<asac> kenvandine: can you just revert the lightweight OperationManager commit?
<asac> sorry
<asac> operationhandler
<asac> 471
<kenvandine> no worries
 * kenvandine does it
<kenvandine> asac, oh this might be noteworthy
<kenvandine> i do have one message getting dropped for a bad time
<kenvandine> Dropping message with bad time attribute: {'username': 'Ken VanDine', 'account': <gwibber.config.Account instance at 0x992b8ac>, 'client': <gwibber.microblog.facebook.Client instance at 0x992b6ec>, 'protocol': 'facebook'}
<kenvandine> Traceback (most recent call last):
<kenvandine>   File "/home/ken/src/gwibber/gwibber/microblog/facebook.py", line 39, in __init__
<kenvandine>     sender = profiles[data["actor_id"]]
<kenvandine> KeyError: '41911143546'
<asac> def get_messages(self, filters, count): data = list(self.filter_messages(filters)) data.sort(key=operator.itemgetter("time"), reverse=True) if count == 0: return {"count": len(data), "total": len(data), "messages": data} else: return {"count": count, "total": len(data), "messages": data[:count]}
<kenvandine> not sure if that could mess up the whole order
<asac> thats the code for get_messages
<asac> so its alaways sorted before sending over the wire
<asac> maybe the timestamps are a bit off
<kenvandine> that looks sane
<kenvandine> i wonder if the client is doing anything weird
 * kenvandine thinks there is way too much logic in the client
<asac> kenvandine:         if not hasattr(message, "time"):
<asac>           print "Dropping message with bad time attribute:", message.__dict__
<asac> so does flickr set a time attribute?
<kenvandine> it must
<kenvandine> but the dropped one is flickr, and it looks like it has the time as the key
<asac> kenvandine: i dont see the time in the dump from above
<asac> kenvandine: does self.time = parse_time(data["dateupload"]) mean that its also there as self['time'] ?
<kenvandine> no, that would be weird
<asac> i dont see any place where "time" is set
<asac> except one exception handler in microblog/__init
<asac> which sets it to current time
<asac> guess itemgetter is supposed to look at that field
<asac> kenvandine: can you dump all messages before the sorting?
<asac> kenvandine: also try the last commit for the lightweight handler ... if thats enough
<kenvandine> asac, i am doing something like that, it looks like the one without the time is nearly blank
<kenvandine> like only my data
<kenvandine> no message data
<kenvandine> not even a sender
<asac> kenvandine: in get_messages in init that message shouldnt be there
<asac> would be interesting to dump all the messages send out there
<asac> to see why the time sorting doesnt work
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i will do that first
<kenvandine> the traceback was bugging me :)
<asac> what i could imagine is that there is a bogus time somewhere
<asac> that can bust up the whole sorting if it breaks strict order properties
<asac> and if thats the case the order how stuff gets inserted could make a difference
<seb128> re
<seb128> ok, empathy bug list cleaned now
<asac> which probably happened by the idle_handler refactoring
<rickspencer3> asac, ccheney, kenvandine, pitti, Riddell,  seb128 - what's the word on the street?
<kenvandine> rickspencer3!
<kenvandine> good morning
<seb128> rickspencer3, nothing to signal there I would say
<pitti> hey rickspencer3, good morning
<seb128> things look good
<pitti> all quiet here
<pitti> except.. OMG!!!
<rickspencer3> quiet ... too quiet
 * rickspencer3 eerie music
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, asac did some nice threading fixes to gwibber :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, lol - just as you said that I was closing a gwibber apport window
<asac> in mozilla we found out that we compile system sqlite with wrong flags :/
<rickspencer3> arg, so need to rebuilt mozilla? is this a security issue?
<asac> no i told them that we cant do that for release
<asac> needs a carefuly SRU
<rickspencer3> grrr
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/firefox/+bug/457791
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457791 in firefox "Build sqlite3 with SQLITE_SECURE_DELETE" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=445164
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 445164 in Private Browsing "Private data not properly cleared from SQLite database" [Major,New]
<asac> i dont feel comfortable to just pump that into our libsqlite without thorough testing.
<asac> its not really breakage of functionality though
<asac> "just" privacy concerns
<seb128> seems people there care about gwibber rather than karmic nowadays
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> asac, it looks like replies might be messing up the ordering
<kenvandine> at first glance of the data
 * kenvandine needs more coffee.. bbiaf
<Riddell> rickspencer3: pleasingly good, we got some fresh faces for the ISO testing round and no problems found that we didn't already know
<rickspencer3> Riddell, great news
<rickspencer3> good buzz in the blogosphere regarding Karmic Kubuntu
<asac> kenvandine: replies have a differnt time format?
<baptistemm> hello
<asac> hi baptistemm
<baptistemm> Hi asac
<baptistemm> is there a way to remove piding from indicator-applet as I don't use it?
<chrisccoulson> hi baptistemm
<baptistemm> hi chrisccoulson
<seb128> baptistemm, disable the indicator option in pidgin or uninstall it
<seb128> hey baptistemm btw
<baptistemm> heya
<seb128> or ask tedg
<tedg> baptistemm: The command line way is "mkdir -p ~/.config/indicators/messages/application-blacklist ; cp /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/pidgin ~/.config/indicators/messages/application-blacklist"  Long paths.
<baptistemm> ah thanks :)
<seb128> tedg, do you have a stock reply for it yet? ;-)
<tedg> seb128: heh, actually the first time I've been asked :)
<baptistemm> I just doubt someone could use both but I'm certainly wrong
<seb128> I use both
<baptistemm> I'd tend to think using one should remove the other :)
<seb128> or rather I try to use empathy but it annoys me I go back to pidgin
<baptistemm> so I'm wrong
<seb128> +when
<tedg> baptistemm: Yes, but the solution there is that we shouldn't INSTALL both.  :)
<seb128> tedg, we don't
<seb128> tedg, we just don't uninstall on upgrade
<tedg> seb128: Effectively we do as I'm sure most of our users are upgrades.
<baptistemm> It is true I upgraded from the previous version
<baptistemm> now empathy is the default client?
<kenvandine> asac, no but looking at the list those are the ones out of order
<kenvandine> after the sort
<kenvandine> which is very weird
<seb128> tedg, we should ask users to reinstall, less upgrade issues ;-)
<seb128> baptistemm, yes
<kenvandine> debugging  something else now... will get back to it
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview#GNOME :)
<asac> kenvandine: do you have a dump of the messages you culd paste?
<kenvandine> asac, yeah but it is huge
<kenvandine> hang on
<tedg> seb128: Hmm, I'm thinking that if you get that policy past mvo will buy you a cookie :)
<baptistemm> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i reinstalled this cycle
<mvo> two cookies and a banana
<chrisccoulson> but i normally upgrade
<chrisccoulson> i upgraded through 4 releases without a reinstall:)
<asac> pitti: is karmic-proposed open for pocket copy already? when do we xpect that to happen?
<mvo> my old laptop is upgraded all the way from warty to hardy - then intel came along and rewrote the x driver so hard that the good old i830 is a pain on anything newer than hardy
<pitti> asac: it's open for uploads (unapproved), but you can't actually put anything into it yet (thus no pocket copying)
<pitti> asac: it will open after final release
<asac> hmm ok
<asac> thx
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I should try once the pitti's way
<seb128> reinstalling while keeping the user dir
<kenvandine> asac, gonna email it... firefox is hosed here
<asac> oh
<kenvandine> i think bindwood is making it hang
<asac> dont tell me that ;)
<kenvandine> that is what i am looking at now :)
<pitti> I do that several times per release
<asac> kenvandine: with the new bug fixes?
<seb128> I never dir I don't trust the thing to not wipe my datas
<kenvandine> yes
<seb128> I need to do backups of everything before trying
<kenvandine> asac, new bug fixes make it not screw up your bookmarks :)
<pitti> seb128: I have a separate /home, but reinstalling with not wiping data works well, too
<kenvandine> but is making it hang
<kenvandine> asac, so the time issue in gwibber
<pitti> seb128: you just need to ensure to do manual partitioning and _not_ format the root partition
<kenvandine> it is somehow client related
<asac> good
<seb128> pitti, that they say! I read too many bugs to ignore that software can behave strangly sometime for one user ;-)
<kenvandine> still pasting...
<asac> thx
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - my karmic install was a fresh install but keeping my old /home
<pitti> seb128: I don't know what you are talking about :)
<kenvandine> asac, so when changing views in the client, it is changing the time
<chrisccoulson> but i did have a backup of /home in case the install erased it ;)
<kenvandine> and they aren't all the same format
<seb128> pitti, jedi wave, *there is no such things as bugs in ubuntu*
<baptistemm> I wish t reinstall my laptop to have ext4
<kenvandine> so on first run, when the messages are put together the times are right and the order is correct
<pitti> seb128: but a backup is a good idea either way; HDs suck
<seb128> right
<baptistemm> does grub2 is installed for new installation in karmic?
<kenvandine> asac, but then if you switch views a couple times the backend sees the times like this
 * pitti hugs rsnapshot
<pitti> baptistemm: yes
<kenvandine> 1256197865
<kenvandine> 1256080120.0
<kenvandine> 2009-10-16 22:19:35.00
<kenvandine> asac, i added a for look in get_messages that prints message["time"]
<kenvandine> when get_messages gets run the first time they are all right
<kenvandine> then when i click around in the UI, get_messages gets called again and the time formats vary
<kenvandine> so look at populate_view and update_view in client.py
<kenvandine> see what they are doing to it
 * kenvandine goes back to bindwood and u1 folks
<asac> kenvandine: you sure only on client side?
<asac> kenvandine: yes. go back
<kenvandine> yeah... well clicking around in the client changes the message_store i guess
<kenvandine> like changing the times, no idea why it would do that
<kenvandine> i doubt the client itself is changing the times, but it is calling some method that is doing bad things :)
<kenvandine> email coming your way now
<baptistemm> pitti, why does rsnapshot depends on openssh-server?
<pitti> baptistemm: it recommends it, I guess because it's meant to do pull-style backups from clients
<pitti> I don't use it that way, though; I rsnapshot locally into /var/backups/, and rsync that to my server in a cron job
<baptistemm> apt-get wants me to install openssh-server :)
<pitti> baptistemm: --no-install-recommends
<chrisccoulson> you don't already have openssh-server installed?
<chrisccoulson> that's the first thing i install on a fresh install
<pitti> me too :)
<seb128> same here
<baptistemm> I only have one computer
<chrisccoulson> baptistemm - me too, but i can SSH from my G1 if things get really bad
<chrisccoulson> and i also use SSH between virtual machines a lot as well
<pitti> chrisccoulson: hah, thats's what I do as well (G1)
<pitti> in the times when X used to freeze very often
<baptistemm> I don't have G1 nor VM, I'm just a dumb user
<pitti> also, I told my router to open port 22, so that people (or me) can access my box from outside
<pitti> baptistemm: yes, nevermind; if you don't need it, don't install it
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i don't open my router at the moment, but i used to
<baptistemm> :)
<chrisccoulson> it's amazing how many brute force attempts you get on port 22 ;)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: yeah, for that reason I changed the default port on my server
<baptistemm> yeah, my synology showed me that too
<kenvandine> asac, i just sent you more informative output
<kenvandine> daemon.log.bz2
<asac> kenvandine: email? thx
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i ran IPCop for years on an old PC, and that used to have 10-20 brute force attacks per day
<kenvandine> you will notice there are more than one dumps of data
<kenvandine> yes
<asac> i will see ;)
<kenvandine> and after each print of data, there are lines printing each time
<kenvandine> so each time you see data printed is when i changed the view
<kenvandine> in the client
<kenvandine> you will see the times get screwy
<kenvandine> like some of them are 18000.0
<kenvandine> but when it starts they are all nicely ordered :)
<baptistemm> pitti, if you want to enhanced the rsnapshot package one's can uncomment "#cmd_cp         /bin/cp" in the default configuration
<baptistemm> I can look at it tonight
<pitti> interesting
<baptistemm> I want to setup proper backup
<pitti> my home dir doesn't have any of those fancy things (pipes, etc.), though
<pitti> we should enable that by default on our package, though
<pitti> we know that we are on linux and have GNU cp, after all
<pitti> (in debian)
<baptistemm> yep
<rodrigo_> hmm, flash player in firefox seems to be broken after last update
<asac> kenvandine: ok. where exactly did you print those timestamps?
<asac> just bzr diff will be enough i think so i can see what place you got those odd formatted things from
<kenvandine> asac, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/299090/
<asac> ok so on backend side
<asac> kenvandine: http://pastebin.com/f7825b5a4
<asac> though the 18000.0 feels like its coming from somewhere else
<asac> maybe a bad time from some online service if we are lucky
<kenvandine> asac, but that wasn't in there the first pass
<kenvandine> and it worries me that there are multiple formats of dates
<asac> kenvandine: i think flickr is really broken
<asac> just tested it
<kenvandine> oh
<asac> mx.DateTime.DateTimeFrom(int(123123)).gmtime()
<asac> <mx.DateTime.DateTime object for '1970-01-02 10:12:03.00' at b76016e8>
<kenvandine> i see your diff
<asac> and with ticks
<asac> mx.DateTime.DateTimeFrom(int(123123)).gmtime().ticks()
<asac> 119523.0
<asac> i am not sure if "t" is in ticks in the first place and if this needs normalization somehow
<asac> but should be a good start
<asac> maybe its even
<kenvandine> it should be ticks
<kenvandine> well going in i am not sure
<kenvandine> but that is just in parse_time, should be used for display right?
<asac> kenvandine: he other date function used is DateTimeFromTicks
<asac> kenvandine: pares_time is used to set ["time"[
<asac> if its used elsewhere we can also do
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f4b258313
<kenvandine> ok, well we assume ticks everywhere else
<asac> good. so we should actually do
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f7cf3cae
<asac> kenvandine: ^
<asac> try that maybe
<asac> if that gives you reasonable time displayed and proper sorting
<kenvandine> i am
<asac> good
<asac> kenvandine: also the last one? e.g. with DateFromTicks?
 * asac waits for a confirm before pushing
<kenvandine> i did that
<kenvandine> works much better
<kenvandine> and they all stay in order now and the times don't get tweaked
<kenvandine> however... after changing the view the last 5 times printed are 18000.0
<kenvandine> and they are not from flickr
<asac> kenvandine: can you find what backend that is?
<kenvandine> i think we have one more place busted :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> looking
<asac> pushed flickr (rev 473)
<kenvandine> ah!
<kenvandine> digg
 * kenvandine looks at the code
<dobey> asac: hey
<asac> digg uses some odd way ... probably should be done in same way
<asac> not really looking, so if you see it fix it ;)
<asac> dobey: hi
<dobey> asac: any idea how one might determine why firefox doesn't have all my passwords in it that i told it to remember, and which used to be there and working fine in 3.0?
<asac> dobey: first step is disabling all extensions to see if that breaks something
<asac> if you have any extension besides from what we ship by default
<asac> dobey: why do you think it doesnt remember? is it that it just doesnt fill the form or have you looked in the db to see they are not there?
<asac> aka in preferences -> security -> saved passwords
<dobey> all extensions are disabled
<dobey> asac: it didn't fill in the form, and it wasn't in the saved passwords dialog
<dobey> it was saved in 3.0, but now that i'm having to use 3.5, it's no longer there
<asac> dobey: and if you save the password again it doesnt work?
<asac> or just migration issue?
<dobey> well i don't recall the password right now, so i can't just go save it again
<dobey> which is why i saved it in the first place
<asac> dobey: ok. so what i think happened is this: a) you installed firefox-3.5 in the past
<asac> and kept on using 3.0
<asac> then you got asked when we made 3.5 default if you want to migrate your settings
<dobey> well, karmic installed 3.5 in the past, and i saw it was not my desired experience, so i continued using 3.0 yes
<asac> you either said yes or no ... but that doesnt matter. in case you added that password afterwards its in your firefox-3.0 profile
<asac> because we didnt migrate another time
<dobey> i never got asked if i wanted my settings migrated
<dobey> there's a different profile?
<asac> dobey: ls -l ~/.mozilla/ ... paste that please
<asac> dobey: yes. 3.0 and 3.5 are different profiles. you definitly got asked if you installed firefox-3.5 before we made it the default
<asac> but paste that
<dobey> [dobey@lunatari:run-tree]: ls ~/.mozilla
<dobey> appreg  default/  extensions/  firefox/  mozver.dat  plugins/
<asac> dobey: yeah. then you didn tuse ffox 3.5 before it was the default
<asac> dobey: so that might be a bug from going back and forth
<asac> the version
<asac> dobey: you can check out the db directly to see if your password is in there
<asac> signons.sqlite
<asac> in profile
<asac> dobey: open that file in sqlite3 and run select hostname from moz_logins;
<asac> see if that hostname is there
<asac> dobey: if not check if its in signons.txt
<dobey> ok
<asac> dobey: signons3.txt
<asac> dobey:  i what i would do is to backup your whole .mozilla profile and remove the .sqlite file from profile before starting
<asac> most likely your passwords were added to signons3.txt in ffox 3 after you first ran ffox 3.5 which created the .sqlite from your signons3.txt at that time
<dobey> ok
<asac> so removing the sqlite will create it again with the latest
<dobey> ok, removing the sqlite file seems to have fixed it
<dobey> thanks
<asac> np
<kenvandine> asac, i just pushed the digg fix
<kenvandine> digg and flickr have been broken for ages i guess, i think your sorting fixes brought it to the surface :)
<kenvandine> well i mean your sort is better :)
<asac> kenvandine: the threading fixes i guess ;)
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> probably all for the better :)
<asac> kenvandine: thanks. so we are good for a new release ... want to wait for one more daily run to get some feedback?
<kenvandine> give me a few
<kenvandine> looking at something
<kenvandine> ok, i think it is good
<kenvandine> asac, go for it
<kenvandine> asac, how about merging the quit branch?
<kenvandine> asac, opposed?
<kenvandine> actually hold on, don't push anything yet maybe your threading fixes fixed my shutdown problem
<asac> kenvandine: ctrl+c works now
<asac> so most likeyl it works good
<asac> kenvandine: i wasnt sure if we wnt to do the quit branch
<asac> kenvandine: i think if we want to do that we should fix that using the window close thing
<asac> we should go to tray rather than closing
<asac> otherwise you wont get notifications if the ui is closd
<kenvandine> no you will
<asac> imo we can do that if you want
<asac> kenvandine: huh?
<kenvandine> closing the window doesn't kill the daemon
<asac> gwibber-daemon isnt running if we close UI ... right?
<asac> hmm
<kenvandine> only quit does
<asac> kenvandine: sure that we dont run through the same quit code?
<asac> if so it looked fine.
 * kenvandine looks again, but is certain he accounted for that
<asac> kenvandine: otoh, i think that all daemon bustage issues should be fixed now by threading. i think that the multithreading access to self.messages in the operation result handler was the painful thing that caused havoc
<asac> anyway. if the quit thing isnt run on window close thats fine
<asac> and something i would think we want
<cytotoxic> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<cytotoxic> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Hobbsee> sigh
<Hobbsee> cytotoxic: what?
<Amaranth> wow lag
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: guy is going to every ubuntu channel calling for ops, trying to get klined
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: yeah, i noticed after i asked.
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: Expect him in devel and motu as well
<Laney> already been in devel
<Hobbsee> he already hit devel
<czajkowski> and  now -meeting
<seb128> cassidy, http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24524
<seb128> cassidy, is there a GNOME bug about that?
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 24524 in tp-glib "empathy crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Normal,Resolved: notourbug]
<cassidy> seb128, don't think so; feel free to open one
<seb128> cassidy, ok thanks
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> launchpad is telling me I'm not allowed to see bug 458086 but I'm subscribed to it (getting bugmail)
<ubottu> Bug 458086 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/458086 is private
<chrisccoulson> Amaranth - i can't view it either
<chrisccoulson> it's wierd that you're getting bug mail though
<Amaranth> it actually has a compiz task open
<james_w> are you subscribed to ubuntu-reviews@?
<Bacteria> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Amaranth> staying on this time
<mvo> Amaranth: I can't see it
<james_w> somebody unsubscribed ubuntu-bugcontrol from the bug
<james_w> so you won't get any more mail
<kenvandine> asac, so my quit code wasn't getting run on window close, but looking at that uncovered window visibilty toggling bugs
<kenvandine> asac, i'll fix that
<Amaranth> james_w: d'oh
<kenvandine> asac, the on_window_close method wasn't connected to anything
<james_w> and there is no compiz task
<Amaranth> hrm, I thought bryce_ said he added one
<Amaranth> I wonder why it is private anyway
<james_w> it's not been retraced yet
<pitti> retracers crash all the time these days due to LP timeouts
<seb128> mvo, do you have any gnome-app-install upload planned for karmic?
<seb128> bug #456757
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456757 in policykit-gnome "Missing .mo translations files into the (now in universe) policykit-gnome and gnome-app-install packages" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456757
<seb128> they need rebuilds to not be stripped from the mo files
<seb128> since they moved to universe
<mvo> seb128: no, but I can do that
<seb128> mvo, you could perhaps to a po update upload?
<mvo> ok
<seb128> ie get a rosetta export and upload?
<seb128> mvo, thanks ;-)
 * mvo prepares the upload
<mvo> seb128: perfect task before going for dinner :)
<seb128> I guess that's the visible one, there is no reason to use polkit-gnome on karmic
<seb128> mvo, ;-)
<pitti> seb128: at some point we should probably just remove all the old cruft (gnome-volume-manager, gnome-mount, policykit-gnome); but right now, blueman and gnome-lirc-properties still need them
<pitti> uh, and libgksu-polkit0 (which should die along; we have pkexec)
<seb128> pitti, right
<james_w> could I get a review of http://pastebin.ca/1637611 please?
<pitti> james_w: from reading the diff it looks good to me (haven't actually tried it); thanks for working on this!
<pitti> I'm a bit torn whether it's adequate for a post-RC update, though
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> I don't like it being this late
<james_w> I've tried to minimise the changes and the impact as much as possible, but still...
<pitti> james_w: btw, we'll break translations either way, due to how translation export -> rosetta -> langpacks work
<pitti> but we can fix that in the  first langpack SRU
<pitti> with your careful patch they will at least immediately be imported into Rosetta
<dpm> pitti, but if the translations would get imported before the langpack export tonight, it would be transparent, wouldn't it?
<dpm> (for those languages there was a translation of the string for)
<pitti> dpm: it starts at 2200 or finishes at 2200?
<pitti> james_w: I think you should upload it to the queue, and I'll talk to slangasek
<dpm> pitti, it starts at 22:00 IIRC, ArneGoetje^?
<james_w> pitti: ok, I'll upload right now
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> and thank you dpm
<pitti> dpm: ArneGoetje is off sick; but I think "starts" is correct
<dpm> james_w, no worries, thank you for caring about translations :)
<james_w> also, I checked ubuntu-docs and they already point to gnome-about-me for changing your own password
<james_w> so I don't think this breaks that either
<dpm> pitti, yeah, "start" (Arne was in for a bit today) -> <peteris> hi people, how long today translations will be accepted?
<dpm> <ArneGoetje> peteris: shortly before 22:00 UTC
<rickspencer3> has anyone tried USB creator lately?
<rickspencer3> seems someone ran into bug #458334
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458334 in usb-creator "Fails repeatably with "DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given volume was not found"" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458334
<pitti> rickspencer3: I'm using it all the time; last time was yesterday
<rickspencer3> pitti, good to hear
<seb128> rickspencer3, works fine there too I used it yesterday
<rickspencer3> thanks guys!
<pitti> TheMuso: so do we need the keyboard bell for anything a11y related?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I assigned bug 388250 to you, you seem to work on it (all milestoned bugs need an assignee now, or need to become unmilestoned)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388250 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gdk_x_error()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388250
<pitti> chrisccoulson: did you see Steve's last reply about the dupe which has a trace?
<pitti> kenvandine: bug 442120> is there a package being prepared?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442120 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service crashed with RuntimeError in find_port__linux()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442120
<mdz> is there a straightforward way to reset my panel to the default layout?
<kenvandine> mdz, yeah, one sec
<halfline> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks. i'm still waiting on more info from slangasek on that one
<pitti> chrisccoulson: ah, ok; the bug looks like he's waiting on an answer from you
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we've been discussing it on IRC. i should probably leave a comment on the bug too
<kenvandine> mdz, you might want to back up first
<mdz> halfline, thanks
<mdz> kenvandine, always ;-)
<kenvandine> gconftool --dump /apps/panel > panel.dump
<kenvandine> and to restore gconftool --load < panel.dump
<kenvandine> mdz, did that get you the session applet?
<mdz> kenvandine, nope
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> did you restart the panel?
<mdz> kenvandine, I suppose I should try booting UNR from USB to check
<mdz> kenvandine, yes
<kenvandine> lool, ^^
<kenvandine> lool, ideas?
<mdz> hearing from lool that it works for him in a fresh install would ease my mind
<asac> kenvandine: let me know when you think your -quit fixes are ready. thanks
<kenvandine> asac, will do
<kenvandine> asac, well my quit fix is fine
<kenvandine> but in checking the window close behavior, i found that it isn't hooked up to do what it should do if you are using the status icon
<kenvandine> asac, should have that fixed in a few
<dobey> pitti, kenvandine: do you guys think i should try to apply for ubuntu membership for the next round?
<kenvandine> mdz, i am downloading unr now
<asac> very good
<kenvandine> dobey, yeah
<kenvandine> asac, the status icon case right now is very broken :/
<kenvandine> mdz, but looking at unr  gconf defaults and package manifest, it should be there
<kenvandine> mdz, do you have indicator-applet-session installed?
 * dobey will look into that :)
<kenvandine> it is in the manifest for the cd
<mdz> kenvandine, I do
<kenvandine> ok... we need lool
<kenvandine> or my download to finish... in 3 hours :/
<mdz> I will make a USB key and check it myself
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> mdz please let me know
<mdz> the new accessibility logo totally looks like the burning man logo
<mdz> s/logo/icon/
<kenvandine> :)
<asac> kenvandine: status icon case?
<kenvandine> yeah
<dobey> mdz: the davinci thing?
<kenvandine> if you aren't using the indicator
<mdz> kenvandine, it's there in the live session
<kenvandine> mdz, great
<kenvandine> not sure why it isn't working for you :)
<kenvandine> that is strange
<kenvandine> unsetting it should
<pitti> dobey: oh, sure!
<dobey> pitti: cool, thanks :)
<asac> kenvandine: if you can describe the symptoms a bit more explicit i can check if i find it later tonight
<CyberCod> is there an IRC channel for the shipit team?
<kenvandine> i have it fixed
<kenvandine> asac, ^^
<kenvandine> testing all the cases now
<asac> cool
<kenvandine> asac: pushing now
<kenvandine> asac: pushed to trunk
<kenvandine> but i did my merge backwards, so revision is now 470 :/
<kenvandine> collapsed your's down into a merge
<chrisccoulson> yay for RC!
<asac> kenvandine: thats bad habit ;)
<asac> kenvandine: cant you uncommit ?
<kenvandine> i could... but then i would have to push that
<kenvandine> i'll do that
<asac> kenvandine: well. we moved backwards
<asac> i think within 5 minutes its ok
<asac> even though ugly
<asac> ;)
<kenvandine> pitti, bug 441210
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441210 in xsplash "boot and gdm "wallpaper" is not dithered" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441210
<asac> i think there was some kind of way to configure bzr branches to not allow that kind of thing
<kenvandine> that should be the default :)
<asac> kind of a ugly feature imo
<asac> yeah
<asac> yeah i think uncommitting is really better. the dailies already picked up the 473
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gwibber-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages
<pitti> kenvandine: hi
<pitti> kenvandine: need sponsoring?
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah... not sure how critical it is
<kenvandine> but seems harmless
<kenvandine> and should make it smaller :)
<pitti> oh? Mat told me it'd get bigger
<kenvandine> it is a bigger image
<kenvandine> but only one
<pitti> james_w: bug 307019 has a s-t-b task as well, does that need to be changed for this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307019 in gnome-system-tools "ecryptfs Private directory not mounted after changing password in users-admin" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307019
<kenvandine> removed all the sized ones
<pitti> kenvandine: was that tested in different screen resolutions?
<kenvandine> bratsche, ^^
<pitti> not that next time someone comes along and says it looks ugly when being scaled
<kenvandine> asac, can you just overwrite with your branch?
<kenvandine> backing out this way is painful :)
<bratsche> pitti, kenvandine: I tested it at 1680x1050 and 1600x1200
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> should get it tested on a netbook
<kenvandine> should be fine though
<pitti> should be tested at 1024x768 in kvm and on a widescreen
<bratsche> 1680x1050 is a widescreen isn't it?
<bratsche> Or maybe not.
<pitti> ah, yes
 * kenvandine tests in kvm
<pitti> I'm currently reviewing the unapproved queue (46 uploads, ugh), that'll still take me a while
<bratsche> Sorry to dump this one on you guys at the last minute.  I had forgotten about it since I moved on to Lucid stuff, and mt just reminded me this morning.
<asac> kenvandine: yes
<asac> kenvandine: oh the problem is that the branch has no problem with that
<asac> as it thinks all is fine
<kenvandine> pitti, bratsche: working fine in kvm at 1024x768
<asac> kenvandine: so what we can do is rename branch and push ... not sure if ryan kills us ;)
<kenvandine> that is fine... unless he is working on it right now
<kenvandine> which isn't likely :)
<asac> ok
<kenvandine> your branch is still at 473?
<asac> 474
<asac> yes
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> good
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> go for it :)
<asac> let me rename and push again
<kenvandine> thx
<asac> and hope that the lp:gwibber doesnt get auto moved
<asac> so yes
<asac> it happened
<asac> lp:gwibber is now "merged.backup"
<asac> and we are probably not driver so we can retpoint
<asac> anyway...pushing and then trying to fix the series
<kenvandine> ok
<asac> kenvandine: ok should be there now
<kenvandine> pitti, also bug 456024
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 456024 in evolution-couchdb "Cannot delete multiple (potentially any) contacts from Ubuntu One Couch DB address book" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/456024
<asac> kenvandine: and i was able to fix series
<kenvandine> woot
 * kenvandine merges again
<asac> kenvandine: take care ;=)
<asac> kenvandine: oh. all the merge requests have moved to the backup location
<asac> 8 in total
<asac> guess we should go through and rerequest
<kenvandine> pushed r475
<kenvandine> i'll fix the merge requests :)
<kenvandine> thx
<asac> grat
<asac> ok let me check
<asac> i will poke it a bit and then upload if you dont say you found a bug
<kenvandine> asac, i think it is pretty solid
<kenvandine> definately no worse than it was :)
<kenvandine> pitti, i didn't target 456024
<kenvandine> what do you think about that one?
<pitti> kenvandine: seems low-prio, but the patch is reasonably small; I guess yuo tested it already? or still investigating?
<dpm> pitti, (or anyone else), I want to make sure I understand this correctly. The language packs being exported today, they are the ones which are going to be included in the ISOs, aren't they?
<pitti> dpm: corretc
<dpm> pitti, thanks
<pitti> (more correct than my spelling, anyway)
<dpm> correct enough for me to understand it :-)
<kenvandine> pitti, yes i tested it with a couple contacts
<kenvandine> seemed to work as advertised
<kenvandine> pitti, should i milestone it?
<pitti> kenvandine: let's just upload it
<pitti> but I let Steve accept that one
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> seems worth it
<pitti> kenvandine: please subscribe me to the two bugs when they are ready, I'll sponsor them when I'm done with queue poking
<kenvandine> ok
<pitti> kenvandine: hmm, did you uncommit on bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/evolution-couchdb/ubuntu/ ?
<pitti> kenvandine: I was pulling, and got "diverged"
<kenvandine> nope
<pitti> ah, probably I forgot to push the "releasing version 0.3.2-0ubuntu1" change, sorry
<kenvandine> np
<pitti> kenvandine: evo-couchdb uploaded
<kenvandine> thx
<lool> mdz, kenvandine: Sorry was away for dinner
<mdz> lool, as you should be at that time of the evening ;-)
<lool> So indicator session > the only difference should be that we dont have gdm-guest-session
<lool> mdz: Is there a bug with the indicator session issue?
<james_w> pitti: it does not need to be changed with this fix.
<mdz> kenvandine, lool, what is supposed to happen when you select 'New session...' from the session indicator?
<mdz> (for me, it just turned on the screensaver)
<lool> mdz: Gah it's supposed NOT to be there
<lool> I guess indicator-session doesn't support lack of guest session
<lool> mdz: The screensaver turning on is just an effect of screen being locked to switch to the other session, but as the guest session isn't there it fails
<kenvandine> oh... that is bad
<lool> It's really easy to add gdm-guesst-session support to UNR, it just didn't make sense to we excluded it
<kenvandine> New session... should be hidden if guest isn't there
<lool> But it's probably the least intrusive fix
<kenvandine> that would be easier than fixing indicator-session
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<lool> Yes, less intrusive
<tedg> We check to see if CK reports that user switching is available, can't you just tell CK that?
<lool> mdz: Actually on a startx session I dont see New session (which is correct)
<lool> This is not about guest session actually
<lool> This is about switching user
<lool> Which probably doesn't work if there is no other user or something along these lines
<mdz> lool, I saw it in the live session
<mdz> I don't see it in a normal session
<lool> In a live session, I see switch user which returns to an useless gdm
 * lool quickly reinstalls in virtualbox
<lool> mdz: Did you see "New session" in a live session or "Switch user"?  I only see the latter
<mdz> lool, "New session" I saw in the live session
<mdz> "Switch user" I see in my session right now
<lool> Odd I can't reproduce New session in a live session
<mdz> curious
<seiflotfy1> hey guys
<seiflotfy1> i need help
<seiflotfy1> i want to modify the session from a terminal
<seiflotfy1> as in gdm should not automatically log in
<seb128> hi, try #ubuntu for user question
<pitti> kenvandine: do you know the status of bug 423383 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423383 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client-applet crashed with AttributeError in from_token_and_callback()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423383
<pitti> dobey: ^ or you?
<kenvandine> no i don't
<pitti> kenvandine: bug 442120 seems like we just need a cherrypick?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442120 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service crashed with RuntimeError in find_port__linux()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442120
<dobey> pitti: it's a server "semi-issue"
 * kenvandine checks with chad
<pitti> dobey: ok, so can be fixed independently from the u1 package? good
<dobey> pitti: it's a timeout threshold setting in python-oauth in the OAuthServer class, that gets compared against
<dobey> pitti: for that specific bug anyaywa
<kenvandine> pitti, that dc fix wasn't uploaded, but they are preparing another one now
<chrisccoulson> tedg - does the indicator-applet need libgnomeui for anything?
<tedg> chrisccoulson: I think it uses it for the libpanel stuff?  Honestly, that's part of the panel-applet boilerplate stuff that I'm not too familiar with.
<chrisccoulson> oh, ok. the only reason i ask is because it means that it connects to the session manager
<chrisccoulson> and if you do session saving, it gets saved in the session, and supplies a bogus restart command
<chrisccoulson> so gnome-session spits out a warning on subsequent logins that it can't start indicator-applet and indicator-applet-session
<tedg> chrisccoulson: Hmm, seems we should be able to avoid that.  Probably too late for Karmic though.
<tedg> chrisccoulson: We might have put session stuff in when it was "FUSA" more directly, and not pulled it out when we pulled that code out.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think the FUSA might have done this too
<chrisccoulson> not using libgnomeui would be ideal (if it's not used for anything else). it doesn't seem to make sense for applets to connect to the session manager anyway
<pitti> good night everyone
<seb128> 'night pitti
<chrisccoulson> but the alternative is to set the RestartStyleHint to RestartNever, so it never gets saved
<chrisccoulson> 'night pitti
<chrisccoulson> tedg - thinking about, the old FUSA had to do this, as it originally used GnomeClient to log out anyway
<chrisccoulson> but that's not necessary now:)
<tedg> Yeah, I'm wondering if there's some stale code in there.
<chrisccoulson> tedg - i think so, but that's for next cycle now
<asac> 21:42 < lifeless> asac: bzr help configuration, look for append_only
<asac> kenvandine: ^^
<kenvandine> oh... cool
<asac> hmmm ... terminal behaviour is a bit odd for bzr configuration ;) ... cannot scroll up
<asac> ah ... term was just busted
<asac> append_revisions_only
<asac> If set to "True" then revisions can only be appended to the log, not
<asac> removed.  A branch with this setting enabled can only pull from
<asac> another branch if the other branch's log is a longer version of its
<asac> own.
<seb128> tedg, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bugs
<seb128> tedg, could use some triaging looking at the list
<TheMuso> pitti: I don't think so, but others might.
<seb128> rodrigo_, kenvandine: do you watch evolution-couchdb bug list on launchpad to see private crashers?
<rodrigo_> seb128: yes, I think I get all evo-couchdb bugs
<seb128> rodrigo_, launchpad doesn't email about private bugs
<rodrigo_> hmm, it doesn't?
<rodrigo_> all ubuntu one server bugs are private, I think, and I get notifications for those
<rodrigo_> well, I think so
<rodrigo_> seb128: is there any bug we overlooked?
<seb128> rodrigo_, not really, but evolution-data-server is crash land
<seb128> there is over 130 bugs where there was 50 previous cycle
<seb128> and a good part of those seems to be due to couchdb so I started reassigning
<rodrigo_> e-d-s itself, or evo-couchdb?
<seb128> I wanted to make sure somebody will look at those
<rodrigo_> seb128: ok, yes, reassign them to me
<seb128> rodrigo_, e-d-s is the binary crashing but it crashes in libebookbackendcouchdb.so calls
<seb128> rodrigo_, I guess that makes the bug one on your side not in upstream e-d-s no?
<rodrigo_> seb128: yes, they're mine
<seb128> rodrigo_, bug #451347 is one example
<rodrigo_> I guess I should watch e-d-s bug list then
<ubottu> Bug 451347 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/451347 is private
<seb128> rodrigo_, would be nice, I'm cleaning a bit for now
<seb128> watch evolution-couchdb for the ones I reassign
<rodrigo_> seb128: can't access that one, so yeah, please assign them all to me
<seb128> so you don't have access to private bugs
<rodrigo_> not to evo-couchdb bugs, no
<rodrigo_> I guess it just allows access to the team members?
<seb128> can you talk to pedro when he's around to see if you could get that?
<rodrigo_> ok
<seb128> you are "rodrigo" on launchpad?
<rodrigo_> rodrigo-moya, I think
 * rodrigo_ checks
<rodrigo_> yeah, rodrigo-moya
<seb128> rodrigo_, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-couchdb/+bugs
<seb128> you should see some extra bugs now
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> will look at them in the morning
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> there is no hurry anyway it's late to get updates in karmic now
<rodrigo_> right, but we want to fix those in updates post-karmic release :)
<lool> mdz: I tried on two different hosts and couldnt get "New session"; I did a full install in virtualbox too and it worked on the installed system too; I guess you had a hard to trigger heisenbug
<lool> kenvandine: ^
<kenvandine> lool, ok
<kenvandine> thx
<popey> kenvandine: someone pointed me in your direction about an avatar bug in gwibber.. you know of it?
<popey> basically avatars don't appear
<popey> bug 455943 is one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455943 in gwibber "Avatars don't appear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455943
<czajkowski> popey: only avatar coming through for me at present is the ubuntubug one
<seb128> hey robert_ancell
<popey> same here czajkowski
<czajkowski> popey: slightly ironic and confirmed bug, should I add a screen capture also ?
<popey> dunno, i suspect it's a dupe
<popey> can't imagine I'm the only one who has spotted it
<czajkowski> popey: nope had this conversation last night in here
<popey> heh
<robert_ancell> seb128, hey
<seb128> robert_ancell, how are you?
<robert_ancell> seb128, good, just on the phone to rick
<seb128> oh k
<seb128> do you have anything on your todolist for today?
<robert_ancell> seb128, can i get back to you in a sec
<seb128> ok
<hggdh> seb128: do you run Evo?
<hggdh> and hi
<seb128> hggdh, hey and yes
<seb128> why?
<hggdh> seb128: cool. I was looking at gnome bug 595389
<ubottu> Gnome bug 595389 in Miscellaneous "SQLite cache is code-forced to 100 pages, with performance implications to large folders.db" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=595389
<hggdh> and need volunteers for a test ;-)
<seb128> interesting
<seb128> but not for today, it's past midnight and the week has been busy
<hggdh> no prob. I expected you to say no tonight -- too late for you already
<seb128> ie I'm waiting for robert_ancell to be there to chat with him and then all it a day
<seb128> I will give a try to that later, you might want to ping pedro too tomorrow if he's around
<hggdh> :-) I will. I am going to go fishing for volunteers
<seb128> hggdh, oh, it doesn't require a rebuild?
<seb128> hggdh, what do you want to be tested?
<seb128> see there robert_ancell_ will blame his isp again when he just want to have an excuse to not get tasks for the day ;-)
<hggdh> seb128: (1) stop Evo; (2) from a terminal run 'env CAMEL_SQLITE_DEFAULT_CACHE_SIZE=2000 evolution';
<hggdh> (3) see if it feels faster
<seb128> hggdh, hard to say
<seb128> I don't find it too slughish usually
<hggdh> the difference will be on usage of the infamous folders.db, and will (I guess) heavily depend on how much email you have stored
<hggdh> for me, for example, it is strickingly faster on startup to scan all folders
<seb128> the main annoyance in evo is that it doesn't do multi tasking well
<seb128> ie if you do send&receive and start reading emails in a imap box it will often hang loading until it's done fetching a summary
<seb128> ie you do have spam filtering on too you can be stucked for several minutes without it being able to fetch one email content
<hggdh> well, I am not sure what can be done in this case, since a connection to IMAP is already in use
<seb128> I don't really have issues due to the indexes
<hggdh> OK. Back to spam -- you use spamassassin or bogofilter?
<seb128> bogofilter
<hggdh> weird. I do not see that
<hggdh> oh, wait -- I use a lot of gmail, and it filters most of my spam
<hggdh> and my IMAP is local, so there is not much of network overhead
<seb128> I get some hundred spams a day in my inbox
<seb128> and imap is not local
<seb128> I should try thunderbird just to see if handle that better
<hggdh> heh. I get about one spam per day...
<_Trinity_> has anyone gotten empathy doing voip to a msn client on windows?
<hggdh> try claws-mail also
<seb128> or read how imap work to see if a client can open several connections
<seb128> to read emails while updating indexes for example
<seb128> _Trinity_, no but we don't enable msn av in karmic
<hggdh> IMAP should support it, its evo that does not
<seb128> ok, what I though but I was not sure about your what can be done
<seb128> well evo sort of do multi actions
<seb128> it keeps fetching indexes while filtering spam there
<seb128> the things is that if you do a few extra one, ie try to load some emails
<seb128> you can get in an almost stucked state
<seb128> I often have to cancel some actions to get it unstucked because it's trying to do everything for minutes without any move
<seb128> if you tell it to forget about the email loading indexes loading etc unstuck
<seb128> ok, enough work for today now
<seb128> rickspencer3, robert_ancell: still on the phone there?
<rickspencer3> seb128, no, but we're chatting in irc
<seb128> !!!
<rickspencer3> what's up?
<seb128> robert_ancell, I'm waiting for you to ping me back to call it a day
<rickspencer3> robert_ancell's phone broke
<rickspencer3> seb128,  sorry!
<seb128> rickspencer3, I wanted to chat with robert before going to bed, he said he would come back to me after your call
<rickspencer3> bye bye
<seb128> but he didn't
<rickspencer3> ok
<robert_ancell> seb128, sorry!
<rickspencer3> we're almost done
<seb128> oh ok, you are doing your call over IRC
<seb128> I though you finished the call and were just chatting now ;-)
<robert_ancell> seb128, done
<rickspencer3> seb128, well, now we're just stalling to annoy you
<rickspencer3> :)
<seb128> lol
<rickspencer3> seb128, have a great weekend!
<seb128> rickspencer3, I'm not annoyed but I'm tired ;-)
<seb128> rickspencer3, thanks!
<seb128> robert_ancell, alright I don't have a lot to say
<robert_ancell> seb128, just feel free to email me anything you think needs looking at any evening
<seb128> robert_ancell, they might still accept some 2.28.1 update tomorrow
<seb128> so you can try doing the few interesting one if you want
<seb128> ie brasero seems to fix some bugs that would be nice to get fix in karmic
<robert_ancell> seb128, I had one question - bug 437167
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437167 in deskbar-applet "libdeskbar-tracker does not install the module at the right place" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437167
<seb128> gnome-utils too
<seb128> if you want to do the update and try to get pitti to sponsor tomorrow
<robert_ancell> ok, will do
<seb128> we will upload those as stable updates if they are not accepted otherwise
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> looking
<robert_ancell> not sure if this is gnome or not, not sure if needs a SRU or anything
<seb128> robert_ancell, it's not in the default installation so should be ok
<seb128> can you ping slangasek about it or drop an email to pitti?
<robert_ancell> seb128, ok, will do
<seb128> or subscribe ubuntu-release to the bug
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> have a good friday and weekend!
<robert_ancell> seb128, you too!
 * seb128 call it a week now, taking a holiday tomorrow
<seb128> bye
<robert_ancell> bye
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-10-23
<Guest4326> anyone here?
<kklimonda> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<baptistemm> hello pitti
<didrocks> hi pitti
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti - i've pushed a change for bug 446191 to bzr now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446191 in gnome-session "System / Shut Down Suspend does not lock screen" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446191
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if it's too late to make the release now, or whether you want me to work on a SRU justification?
<chrisccoulson> ooh, breakfast time, bbl
<seb128> hello there
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hello pitti
<seb128> pitti, I'm official not working today (just for information)
<seb128> I hand around now but will be out in half an hour for some hours
<pitti> nice, enjoy your long weekend then
<pitti> it's quiet today, so that's fine
<seb128> pitti, do you think we can get the robert_ancell sponsoring items in before karmic still?
<pitti> seb128: just a quick question if I may?
<seb128> pitti, yes sure, I'm still around for half an hour
<seb128> I take friday off because I've vac days to use before december
<pitti> seb128: TBH at this point I would just like to see pinpointed patches for RC bugs..
<seb128> but I've nothing special to do some I'm hanging around anyway
<pitti> but I'l have a look
<pitti> seb128: so, you remember that keyboard bell mode gconf key?
<pitti> do you know what it actually _does_?
<pitti> I never actually heard anything related to my keyboard
<seb128> pitti, thanks, the 2 bug fix updates seem fine and fix some annoying bugs
<pitti> it just seems to cause trouble
<TheMuso> Enables/disables the bell event for pressing backspace in GTK text boxes, or the terminal, or a program like irssi triggering a bell event. I.e allows you to turn it on/off to hear it etc.
<seb128> pitti, it's what makes your computer beep on delete on empty lines
<pitti> TheMuso: hm, but it doesn't even do that for me; presumably because of the pcspkr blacklisting?
<seb128> could be
<seb128> it's what I was complaining about
<seb128> it started doing it again in a guest session there a week ago
<pitti> so, would anything break if we just disable the damn key?
<TheMuso> c
<seb128> it's very stressing noise happening a lot
<TheMuso> pitti: It deends on whether the sound events for it are turned on.
<TheMuso> pitti: No
<TheMuso> pitti: If people want it, they can re-enable it.
<TheMuso> However in future cycles, I think we ned to ensure any noisy beeps similar to whats being reported are muted, and the sound events mechanism handles the bell event sound.
<pitti> [ ] Annoy me and scare the neighbour
<seb128> what I don't get is why it was fine and came back recently
<seb128> it was silent during most of karmic
<seb128> and we broke it the week before rc...
<TheMuso> seb128: I think its got to do with pulseaudio futsing with mixer settings. Unfortunately I can't reproduce it here, so I don't know exactly what mixer element to pinpoint.
<pitti> seb128: does that gconf key help? or is it the alsa mixer for you?
<TheMuso> And... the config item for the kernel config_snd_hda_input_beep somehow got enabled again.
<seb128> pitti, I've a pc beep entry in alsamixer there
<TheMuso> which we disabled for jaunty.
<seb128> it's set to 0
 * TheMuso sighs
<seb128> but people on the bug say that 0 is not enough
<seb128> you need to mute it
<pitti> TheMuso: ^ so fixing that in alsa doesn't even help, since pulseaudio enables it again?
<seb128> pitti, the gconf key make it silent under GNOME
<TheMuso> Yep, jaunty's kernels have the hda beep disabled, and somehow it got re-enabled for karmic
<seb128> it's still beeping on vts but that might be wanted
<TheMuso> pitti: We put a clamp on at least one known mixer element in alsa, but theres a possibility pulse is doing something. However as I am just saying, we actually turned this option off completely in the kernel for the hda codec, which is what the cause is.
<TheMuso> for jaunty, whereas somehow for karmic, it was re-enabled again.
<TheMuso> SO to really really put a clamp on this, we turn it off, once again, in the kernel.
<seb128> did that change in a recent linux upload?
<TheMuso> seb128: I'll just run git annotate on it to see where it came from.
<pitti> TheMuso: I see; so bug 77010 should have a linux task?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 77010 in libgnome "Overuse of system beep without volume control" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77010
<TheMuso> pitti: I think so.
<pitti> TheMuso: I'll add one and copy your explanation there; thanks!
<TheMuso> pitti: As we have regressed since jaunty, due to that kernel config change.
<seb128> no it's not a recent change
<seb128> config-2.6.31-11-generic:CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y
<seb128> that's the older linux version installed there
<seb128> but it was already on
<TheMuso> Ok, it was accidentally reverted back in July, but since it didn't bother anyone, we didn't think to check it, but now its causing problems again, we can fix it.
<TheMuso> It was reverted due to some x86/lpia config consolidation.
<pitti> TheMuso: can/should we do anything about it in alsa? or should I just close that task?
<TheMuso> pitti: We'd be running around like headless chickens if we did it in alsa, since different codecs/revisions of codecs all label it different things.
<TheMuso> So while we disable it for one, its not disabled for another.
<TheMuso> I say we just turn it off in the kernel like we did in Jaunty.
<pitti> TheMuso: hah, can I quote that? :-)
<TheMuso> Its a useless option anyway IMO.
<seb128> too late for linux changes in karmic now though
<pitti> TheMuso: thanks a lot for the explanation
<TheMuso> seb128: Yes, but even in jaunty, it was fixed in an SRU.
<TheMuso> pitti: If you reallyw ant to.
<TheMuso> pitti, seb128, I'll put a patch together for the kernel guys as an SRU, and fix up the bug on Monday. I'm about to head off for my evening.
<pitti> so finally there's some light on it
<seb128> thanks TheMuso
<pitti> TheMuso: thanks, and good night!
<pitti> seb128: I should use debian/libgnome2-common.gconf-defaults, not patch the .schema.in, right?
<seb128> pitti, yes
<seb128> pitti, ok, just confirmed in a guest session there
<seb128> changing bell_mode to off fixes the issue
<pitti> \o/
<seb128> or workaround it but it's good enough for most users
<seb128> I'm still wondering why it doesn't happen in my user session
<seb128> where it's set to on
<TheMuso> seb128: A good way to work out why is to open alsamixer in both sessions, and check for an element similar to "pc speaker" and see what they are both set to. My guess is pulse has a setting for it stored in your session, but not for the new session.
<seb128> TheMuso, the pc beeper is to 0 in the guest session too
<seb128> changing it to mute workaround the issue
<seb128> but for my session it's set to 0 and that works
<pitti> $ gconftool -u /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/bell_mode
<seb128> I probably have a gnome setting or something on my session
<pitti> $ gconftool -g /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/bell_mode
<pitti> false
<pitti> ok, that seems to have worked
<seb128> pitti, no
<seb128> pitti, it's a string type and should be off
<seb128> "off"
<pitti> oh
<seb128> pitti, it's a string type and should be "off"
<pitti> booleans are for loosers..
<seb128> pitti, it's a string type and should be "off"
<seb128> urg
<seb128> focus issues sorry
<pitti> ok, rebuilding
<seb128> pitti, well there is a "custom" value whatever that does...
 * seb128 is away for some hours, bbl
<dtchen> TheMuso: I've pushed a Karmic PA branch. It's probably a good idea to run this proposal past the release team: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~crimsun/pulseaudio/karmic/revision/213?compare_revid=209
<pitti> in general, only milestoned karmic-targetted RC bug fixes now which have a zero chance of not breaking anything
<pitti> everything else -> SRU
<pitti> dtchen: the bashisms look fine, but the "more harm than good" at least needs a bug reference
<pitti> (the original bug doesn't give details either)
<pitti> dtchen: I know that Lennart ranted about it
<dtchen> pitti: right, that's the bug that Lennart blogged about and is discussing
<dtchen> pitti: I could file a bug saying that upstream says our applied fix is crackful; do you think that would suffice?
<dtchen> pitti: it's definitely a bad "fix" and needs to be reverted
<pitti> dtchen: well, it's the expansion of "bad" I'm interested in
<pitti> i. e. what does it break, why it is worse than the bug that it fixes, etc.
<dtchen> pitti: ok. firstly, it does the wrong thing with pa_sprintf_malloc(), including using the wrong parameter: address instead of d->address
<pitti> ah, so it even causes crashes/corruption?
<dtchen> pitti: secondly, in the case that d->address is bad (in this case it is; see the original report), even if we had _malloc()ed d->address, it'd still do the wrong thing
<dtchen> pitti: right, potentially it'd do even worse things
<pitti> dtchen: would you mind posting that to the original bug report, or adding a new one? to have a papertrail of the change?
<pitti> then it looks fine to me
<dtchen> pitti: so Lennart and I are discussing how to verify that the BT audio device is fully set up; it probably won't land for Karmic but hopefully for -updates
<dtchen> pitti: yes, I'll update the original bug report
<pitti> thank you
<pitti> so, please get it uploaded, so that it's in the queue for review
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hey pitti
<chrisccoulson> how are you today>
<pitti> I'm great; karmic's looking good
<pitti> I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/ReleaseStatus and this didn't make me freak out any more
<chrisccoulson> it is looking good now:)
<pitti> chrisccoulson: I think you pinged me about the screen lock thing, but it got drowned in IRC; is there something to sponsor?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i uploaded a fix to ubuntu-desktop bzr
<chrisccoulson> it also contains a fix for a crasher as well
<pitti> chrisccoulson: gnome-session?
<chrisccoulson> that's right. i was just going to get you a link, but my internet connection is very slow ;)
<chrisccoulson> (or launchpad is slow)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - just looking at bug 428884 - i've got a feeling that in the longer term, all the existing inhibit API and functionality in gnome-screensaver will probably just disappear like in gnome-power-manager
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428884 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver --poke functionality does no longer inhibit screen blanking" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428884
<chrisccoulson> it already proxies all the inhibit requests to gnome-session anyway
<pitti> hm,
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so apps would tell g-session about inhibit, and that would proxy it to g-screensaver?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - AFAIUI now, gnome-session does all the idle detection (and presents it via it's presence API)  and keeps track of all inhibitors. gnome-screensaver uses the presence API and gnome-session inhibitors to work out when to activate the screensaver
<chrisccoulson> so gnome-session will set the session idle after a certain period of time, and this triggers a countdown in gnome-screensaver which eventually times out if the session remains idle. the screensaver is then activated if there are no inhibitors registered with gnome-session
<chrisccoulson> (something like that)
<chrisccoulson> it works similar to g-p-m, but g-p-m still uses the IDLETIME counter too
<chrisccoulson> whereas gnome-screensaver doesn't
<pitti> chrisccoulson: the g-s patch for suspend lock is quite intrusive; how much did you test this?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i tested the default settings on my desktop last night, and the screen locked as expected
<chrisccoulson> pitti - thanks for sponsoring gnome-session :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - about the gnome-screensaver/VLC issue - i can probably come up with a change which makes gnome-screensaver reset the IDLETIME counter, but I'm not sure that would be appropriate for a SRU
<chrisccoulson> ...considering how many other core desktop components rely on this counter
<asac> pitti: could you kick gwibber from unapproved?
<asac> and conkeror/galeon if you have one more minute (those are not that urgent though ... just need to happen at some point)
<kenvandine> asac, those gwibber fixes are working great!
<asac> yep
<asac> mine is still running ... for about 18 hours already ;)
 * kenvandine still can't believe nobody has noticed the window handling with the status icon was completely busted
<asac> i also have images back ;)
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<kenvandine> thx for that
<kenvandine> asac, one thing i have noticed with your timeout changes for facebook
<asac> hmm. right
<asac> i wanted to higher them again
<asac> because its clearly not responsible for the dbus blocking
<kenvandine> in my errors stream, i see those every few hours
<kenvandine> yeah
<asac> yeah
<asac> we can do that in a SRU
<kenvandine> i think bumping it would be good
<asac> its not urgent
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> the error shows that some data has been downloaded
<cassidy> kenvandine, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/empathy/+bug/408530/comments/44 ...
<asac> yes. i think 60 seconds or something
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408530 in empathy "empathy assertion failure: empathy:ERROR:empathy-tp-chat.c:1391:empathy_tp_chat_acknowledge_message: assertion failed: (m != NULL)" [Medium,Triaged]
<kenvandine> cassidy, i was just reading that
<kenvandine> asac, 60s should be good
<kenvandine> cassidy, we did fix everything you had written up in your review
<asac> also we sould get rid of the facebook authentication in show_ui
<asac> thats a mess
<kenvandine> i'll look at this right now
<asac> blocks gwibber lke 10 seconds to start
<asac> but after karmic release ;)
<cassidy> kenvandine, as I said I didn't check. I'm just upset because Zdra and I complained a lot about this patch and it still introduce regressions in our software...
<kenvandine> cassidy, understand... and it is a huge patch
 * Zdra see only one choice now: drop the patch
<kenvandine> Zdra, that isn't possible for us
<Zdra> we are at ubuntu RC1 already, not time to fix it anymore
<asac> kenvandine: did we get news on bindwood already?
<asac> will there be a patch today?
<asac> ;)
<asac> or did that fix slip in without me noticing?
<Zdra> kenvandine, "not possible" is not possible in software
<kenvandine> asac, you have email
<asac> i have too many emails, yes. :)
<kenvandine> Zdra, the indicator is a very important part of our "experience"
<Zdra> kenvandine, it's always possible
<Zdra> kenvandine, segfault too ?
<kenvandine> asac, hold off on uploading that yet though
<kenvandine> Zdra, of course we don't want that
<Zdra> kenvandine, really, that's not a choice, drop that patch !
<kenvandine> we want to fix these
<Zdra> see also how you can't get incoming call and subscription
<kenvandine> Zdra, you can... it works fine
<kenvandine> we want to improve that though
<Zdra> that's not what says users in a bug I saw this morning
<kenvandine> they appear in the indicator as well
<kenvandine> he just responded and said he didn't look in the indicator
<kenvandine> again, we need to improve that
<kenvandine> personally i feel that very real time things like incoming calls should by-pass the indicator
<kenvandine> with some sort of dialog or something
<kenvandine> we will be discussing this at UDS for sure
<kenvandine> coming up with a better way of handling those
<Zdra> ...and drop the patch until we come with a good proposal...
<kenvandine> it does work though
<Zdra> it segfault !
<Zdra> did you see how many dups that bug has?
<kenvandine> Zdra it is too late to drop the patch, dropping it would mean switching back to pidgin :/
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> Zdra, i am going to work on that now
<kenvandine> we have looked at the bugs carefully to see if they were likely caused by the indicator patch
<Zdra> kenvandine, in upstream we have good developers that knows the code and we always review any single line patch
<kenvandine> you guys do great reviews :)
<Zdra> kenvandine, the indicate patch was not made by someone knowing well empathy, it was not reviewed, and worst it was REJECTED upstream
<kenvandine> i appreciated the one you did on the early indicate patch
<kenvandine> Zdra, we did fix everything in your comments
<Zdra> kenvandine, good, but you should have waited for a 2nd round of review before adding that in the package
<cassidy> I'll try to review the new patch during the 2.29 cycle
<kenvandine> cassidy, thx
<Zdra> cassidy, useless we are moving to gnome-shell
<cassidy> and maybe propose a new design based on the new MC5 API
<kenvandine> i was planning to poke you about that
<kenvandine> after karmic
<cassidy> kenvandine, is there plan about how libindicate will fit in gnome-shell?
<kenvandine> cassidy, not yet
<kenvandine> no reason there couldn't be an indicator in gnome-shell
<cassidy> kenvandine, FYI https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=599193
<ubottu> Gnome bug 599193 in general "Implement a Telepathy approver for text channel" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
 * hyperair still doesn't really see a difference between the indicator and the notification area
<cassidy> please try to avoid to re-invent it if the upstream one can do the job
<Zdra> hyperair, that's "ubuntu experience"
<hyperair> heh
<kenvandine> cassidy, one of the nice things about the indicator is it actually isn't tied to the panel or necessarily an applet
<kenvandine> it is more of a service that empathy uses
<kenvandine> right now the display/interaction for that service is in a panel applet
<cassidy> with MC5 you should be able to do that as an external app
<kenvandine> but nothing that uses the indicator has to change if that applet gets replaced with anything else
<cassidy> without changing Empathy
<cassidy> kenvandine, then you should discuss to integrate libindicate with gnome-shell people
<kenvandine> there has been discussions
<kenvandine> of some sort
 * kenvandine isn't involved with that stuff :)
<rickspencer3> asac, kenvandine, Riddell, pitti, hello ... what's the word?
<pitti> hey rickspencer3
<kenvandine> hey
<pitti> rickspencer3: unapproved was crammed last night; the remaining polishing fixes
<rickspencer3> hmm
<pitti> which also means increased stress levels between people trying to rush in large patches and release team having to wade through them and/or say no
 * rickspencer3 is doing a dist-upgrade, will see
<pitti> but that's fairly normal :) so it's fine by and large
<rickspencer3> pitti, is there some way to identify the "important" ones
<rickspencer3> like U1 kills kittens fix, etc...?
<pitti> rickspencer3: yes, those should have karmic'ed and milestoned bugs
<pitti> but those are all in now
<pitti> libgnome making beeps, etc.
<rickspencer3> pitti, is it too late to get Quickly into main?
<rickspencer3> j/k
<Riddell> rickspencer3: some odds to be sorted out, agateau has done some fixes for knetworkmanager, kubuntu-docs needs translations, a pykde issue that I need to look into, nothing killer
<pitti> rickspencer3: of course it's not
 * rickspencer3 runs bughugger
<pitti> rickspencer3: just not karmic's main :)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> Qubuntu
<seb128> hey
<seb128> pitti, how is desktop land going?
<pitti> hey seb128
<pitti> seb128: seems alright
<seb128> pitti, what do you think about updating gnome-desktop now?
<pitti> not SRUable?
 * rickspencer3 kicks seb128
<seb128> pitti, what do you think about updating gnome-desktop now? that would give us about GNOME = 2.28.1
<pitti> do we have a related RC bug?
<seb128> pitti, what do you think about updating gnome-desktop now? that would give us about GNOME = 2.28.1
<pitti> seb128: how much does it change?
<seb128> pitti, what do you think about updating gnome-desktop now? that would give us about GNOME = 2.28.1
<seb128> gnagnagna
 * seb128 kicks hands
<pitti> see, that's seb128's convincing strategy
<rickspencer3> seb128-bot is stuck in a loop, as he is supposed to be on vacation today
<seb128> lol
<pitti> keep asking until I give up :)
<seb128> sorry doing multi tasking and got page up on the wrong dialog
<seb128> pitti, I think it's a no change out of translations
<seb128> checking
<huats> hey seb128 !
<seb128> hi huats
<seb128> ok
<seb128> rickspencer3, pitti: only translation change
<seb128> pitti, http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gnome-desktop/log
<seb128> and a small build change to use ustar for tarball
<seb128> which is just how the tarball is rolled
<seb128> it's not really important but it would be nice to have about GNOME saying 2.28.1 since that's what we have
<pitti> seb128: ok if it doesn't change any code; please get it uploaded
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> pitti, can I sync libsoup2.4 too?
<seb128> it's a no upstream change
<seb128> I dropped some debian dir changes while doing the 2.28.1 update
<seb128> we were in sync but bzr was uptodate
<seb128> it's basically the shlibs not updated
<seb128> slangasek accepted the update but asked to fix before karmic if possible
<pitti> ah, and Debian has fixed shlibs?
<pitti> please go ahead
<seb128> pitti, right, in fact I undid the 2.27.91 to 2.28.0 debdiff
<seb128> or rather debian dir diff
<seb128> since bzr was outdated
<seb128> which was a shilibs update an a monitor control version change (updates standards-version I think)
<seb128> ok, doing, thanks
<tormod> is there anything in Gnome that would set modification times on files explicitly? I have a weird bug 459011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459011 in ubuntu "something is resetting modification times on my files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/459011
<Riddell> no awe today?
<MacSlow> pitti, fix in notify-osd for #396736 (#458413) you want that for release or is that rather for SRU?
<pitti> MacSlow: SRU
<pitti> (which is the default answer now, unless it fixes a release-critical bug)
<MacSlow> pitti, it's unpleasant but not a crasher
<Laney> is example-content's desktop shortcut going to grow an icon?
<davmor2> hey Keybuk
<seb128> Laney, dunno, ask dholbach he might know
<Keybuk> davmor2: yeah
<Keybuk> hey
<Keybuk> I mean
<Laney> also gparted's menu entry just says "GParted"
<davmor2> Keybuk: have you seen the issue with recovery mode?  mountall seems to drop you out of the options
 * Laney is installing a karmic system ;)
<Keybuk> davmor2: I haven't seen any reports of a recovery mode issue yet
<seb128> rickspencer3, pitti, kenvandine: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/empathy/+bug/408530/comments/44: -(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408530 in empathy "empathy assertion failure: empathy:ERROR:empathy-tp-chat.c:1391:empathy_tp_chat_acknowledge_message: assertion failed: (m != NULL)" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> the empathy crash which has a zillion duplicate seems to be due to our libindicate change
<seb128> unhappy upstream too
<pitti> yeah, just fiddling it
<seb128> it's not the only bug
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah we discussed it
<seb128> we have an another one with a zillion duplicate too
<davmor2> Keybuk: go into recovery mode on the installed system press the down arrow 3-4 times bdmurray pointed it out to me late-ish last night
<pitti> and unhappy users as well -- this crash drives me nuts
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, thoughts? ^
<kenvandine> i am looking at that one now
<asac> did empathy deny taking a indicate patch?
<davmor2> Keybuk: I'm assuming he has written a bug on it or knows what bug it is.
<asac> or just because of quality concerns?
<seb128> asac, they didn't take one
<seb128> asac, they had quality concern, cf bugzilla bug
<asac> i mean did they refuse to take it because they are against the indicate apporach in general?
<asac> ah ok
<seb128> asac, and that's why they are unhappy, we didn't address the concerns and shipped anyway
<Keybuk> davmor2: and you get a recovery shell on top?
<asac> yeah
<seb128> ie we just sit on our buggy change
<asac> did we ask for help?
<seb128> to who?
<asac> i mean ... maybe they would be willing to do that proper for us ;)
<asac> empathy upstream
<seb128> they did comment in details on their issues
<seb128> they have enough to do they are not interested to write that change
<seb128> they did take time to do a detailled review though
<davmor2> Keybuk: you get this http://launchpadlibrarian.net/34156895/9.10-friendly-recovery-make-freespace.png
<asac> seb128: yeah ok.
<Keybuk> davmor2: thought so
<cassidy> tbh, we are not against libindicate, but will prefer to see it more "upstreamed" before merging something like that
<asac> seb128: so the 1 hour reply is the first time they give proper hints?
<Keybuk> davmor2: there's another bug with a different description that's the same underlying bug
<seb128> asac, no, there is a long upstream bug discussion
<cassidy> as I said to kenvandine, gnome-shell could be a good opportunity to push libindicate upstream
<seb128> asac, open for months
<cassidy> as we do want to integrate properly with gnome-shell
<davmor2> Keybuk: is it the menu system at fault or is it mountall?
<cassidy> see our roadmap http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/Roadmap/Roadmap230 :)
<asac> seb128: thx
<Keybuk> davmor2: mountall isn't exiting when it should
<seb128> asac, search in upstream bugs libindicate title
<seb128> asac, search in upstream bugs libindicate title
<seb128> ups
<cassidy> I linked it in my LP rant :)
<davmor2> Keybuk: okay cool so ball in your court with that one then yes?
<Keybuk> davmor2: I think ion has already fixed it for me ;)
<davmor2> Keybuk: when you upload it give me a shout and I'll try it out across the board
<asac> seb128: so empathy sends messages twice ;)
<asac> j.k.
 * seb128 slaps asac
<seb128> cassidy, btw rants are not the most constructive thing there
<seb128> it's not as easy as "drop your changes"
<seb128> we have design, schedule etc constrains too
<cassidy> seb128, I know; but I do think my comment was pretty constructive
<mvo> Keybuk: can you think of a reason against increasing the max_match_rules_per_connection limit for the dbus system bus? Its currently 512 and that limits aptdaemon (that uses signals and each creates a match rule). something like ~5000 (background is bug #454093)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 454093 in software-center "Ubuntu software center reports crash when trying to install 20+ apps at once" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/454093
<seb128> right, better than some we had on others bugs ;-)
<cassidy> and I found your bug :p
<seb128> much appreciate
<pitti> anyway, I guess this has a pretty trivial patch, and it's a karmic-tasked bug milestoned to karmic-updates
<MacSlow> How do I get rhythmbox to show me the cover-art-display?
<pitti> if we get a patch by Monday which is trivial, we can squeeze it into final, otherwise we'll SRU it
<MacSlow> Should that not be visible by default (no matter if there's actually a cover available for the played song or not)?
<kenvandine> cassidy, yes it was pretty constructive and thanks so much for finding the bug
<kenvandine> cassidy, it will be easy to handle the A scenario you mentioned
<cassidy> I hope that's actually the bug now :p
<kenvandine> cassidy, but no idea how to deal with the B scenario
<kenvandine> cassidy, hehe... so much build up :)
<Keybuk> mvo: no reason, should be no problem to increase it
<Keybuk> davmor2: wilco
<kenvandine> so if reading this right, you can trigger it by having 2 chat windows opening and switching between them?
<davmor2> Keybuk: you coming over tomorrow?
<cassidy> kenvandine, you could use g_signal_connect_data and ensure that the signal is disconnected when needed
<Keybuk> davmor2: "coming over" ?
<davmor2> Keybuk: Last LRL
<Keybuk> no, the website said there weren't any tickets left
<dobey> hrmm
<asac> kenvandine: es. use connect_data ... make a destroy for cb_data
<asac> yes
<asac> ;)
<asac> to unref
<kenvandine> i am following the exact steps he outlined to reproduce it, and it isn't crashing :/
<mvo> Keybuk: thanks
<Keybuk> mvo: the original D-Bus authors liked arbitrary limits for everything
<kenvandine> pitti, when you got that crash, do you recall if you had two chat windows open?
 * mvo nods
<pitti> kenvandine: most often I don't
<pitti> I only have that very seldomly
<kenvandine> humm
<walters> mvo: 5000?  wow.  what bindings?
<walters> mvo: you can create a match rule for say "type='signal',interface='org.aptdaemon.Package'" instead of one per interface/object path
<mvo> walters: python bindings
<mvo> walters: oh, cool. I will experiment with that
<walters> i don't quite understand how 20 apps would lead to 5000 rules though
<mvo> right now its 20 apps hit the 512 limit
<mvo> and I want to increase it as a stop-gap measure so that its harder to hit the limit
<mvo> 200 apps in the queue ought to be enough for everybody
<walters> mvo: yeah...though if you expect thousands of objects it might make more sense to redesign the API so that there's only one master object that emits signals like PackageStatusChanged(string packagename) etc
<walters> match rules aren't quite free, though there's a patch oustanding to make them more efficient, which i need to finish reviewing..
<mvo> walters: thanks, I think longer term the api needs tweaks, but for karmic I will go with increasing the limit if there is no real downside/risk in it
<dobey> pitti: hey. it's somewhat unclear to me what level of membership i should apply for. just universe-contributor for now and then MOTU later? or just straight to MOTU?
<walters> there's not really a downside/risk, the intent of the limit was to mitigate DoS obviously, but it's sort of a lost cause
 * mvo nods
<pitti> dobey: I think you should apply as an Ubuntu member first, and then for ~ubuntu-desktop; in a few days, ~ubuntu-desktop members will be able to upload desktop related packages
<pitti> dobey: unless of course you want to become a packaging generalist and actually apply for MOTU/core-dev (but that'd require some more packaging practice then)
<dobey> pitti: ok. the description of universe-contributor just seems somewhat of a default, since i've contributed multiple packages, which are in main already :)
<dobey> pitti: but i'll do that and ~desktop first. thanks for clarifying :)
<cassidy> seb128, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-glib/+bug/459157
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459157 in telepathy-glib "Sync telepathy-glib 0.9.1-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]
<cassidy> seb128, you'll probably be interested in the fix for https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=599386 as well
<ubottu> Gnome bug 599386 in Accounts "Empathy protocol chooser shouldn't cache TpConnectionManagerProtocol" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> cassidy, right but those will have to be srus now I guess
<seb128> pitti, ^ what do you think?
<kenvandine> cassidy, if your theory is correct, this bug should be easy to reproduce with any protocol?
<pitti> seb128: I'm in release meeting, later
<cassidy> kenvandine, I guess..
<seb128> pitti, ok
<kenvandine> i can't seem to trigger it :/
 * kenvandine tries a different path to getting the chat windows 
<seb128> re
<seb128> pitti, gnome-desktop uploaded btw
<seb128> if you have time to review it after meeting
<pitti> thanks
<jcastro> kenvandine: can someone address this m-i empathy patch problem?
<jcastro> bug 408530
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408530 in empathy "empathy assertion failure: empathy:ERROR:empathy-tp-chat.c:1391:empathy_tp_chat_acknowledge_message: assertion failed: (m != NULL)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408530
<Zdra> jcastro, segfault is part of the "ubuntu experience"
<jcastro> I suspect tedg, it's always a good start
<seb128> re
<seb128> back on a stable internet now
<seb128> sorry for the flacky one before and the serie of disconnects
<chrisccoulson> hello seb128
<pitti> seb128: you changed ISP in the meantime? :-)
<seb128> pitti, no it was rather a laptop to access point issue
<seb128> hey chrisccoulson
<seb128> pitti, thanks for accepting gnome-desktop
<chrisccoulson> pitti - do you think we should fix bug 457104 now, or is it not so important?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 457104 in gnome-session "multiple at-spi-registryd files in autostart " [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/457104
<chrisccoulson> (it's just cruft left after upgrading)
<pitti_> chrisccoulson: does it hurt to have more?
<pitti_> rickspencer3: FYI, my server just went AWOL; and of course precisely 15 minutes after my ISP shuts down business for the week; so I'm without email now
<seb128> emails are overrated
<pitti_> rickspencer3: would you mind mailing the desktop team and slangasek that they need to IRC or phone me?
<pitti_> it'll be a quiet weekend anyway :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - it doesn't really have any effect having 2 desktop files in /etc/xdg/autostart, other than a warning in ~/.xsession-errors and 2 at-spi-registryd entries in gnome-session-properties
<pitti_> chrisccoulson: let's fix it for lucid
<chrisccoulson> ok, no problem:)
<kenvandine> jcastro, i am working on it... just haven't been able to reproduce it yet
<seb128> pitti_, did you look at the brasero update?
<pitti_> seb128: see /query
<seb128> pitti_, ok
<pitti_> oh, my server just came back \o/
<pitti_> rickspencer3: ^ unwarn then
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti_
<asac> ArneGoetje: do you know this scim-bridge topcrash?
<asac> ArneGoetje: quite some dupes ... wonder if its our qt patch
<asac> bug 243344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243344 in scim-bridge "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::IMEngineInstanceBase::get_frontend_data()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243344
<asac> lots of dupes and still happening recently in karmic
<asac> and the other scim-bridge top crash (in unload) is the second most duped in ubuntu ;)
<asac> bug 199592
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 199592 in scim-bridge "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::Module::unload()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199592
<asac> but i think unload isnt that intrusive for user experience
<asac> but the other isnt bad either ... like rank 20 in whole ubuntu or so ;)
<asac> and i think that happens while using
<asac> anyway. lets check that on monday
<seb128> pitti_, ok, gnome-desktop 2.28.1 didn't update the about gnome version, that's stupid
<seb128> pitti_, I've a 1 liner configure change 0 -> 1
<pitti_> hmm
<seb128> pitti_, can I upload?
<pitti_> sure
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> asac, that bindwood bug is fixed, urbanape should be contacting you
 * kenvandine goes back to empathy debugging
<seb128> pitti_, gnome-desktop uploaded btw
<pitti_> thanks
<seb128> mvo, ubuntu-translators says you broke string freeze
<mvo> seb128: what?
<mvo> seb128: which one?
<seb128> mvo, there is any email on the list
<seb128> about 2 new strings
<mvo> for what package?
<mvo> update-manager? that is a utf-8 fix and I unfuzzied all translations
<mvo> i.e. the string was not displayed localized anywhere
<mvo> hm, I'm not subscribed, let me check the archive
<seb128> mvo, seems it's not there yet
<mvo> ok
<seb128> mvo,
<seb128> "
<seb128> "No init available"
<seb128> "Your system appears to be a virtualised environment without an init
<seb128> daemon, e.g. Linux-VServer. Ubuntu 9.10 cannot function within this type
<seb128> of environment, requiring an update to your virtual machine
<seb128> configuration first.
<seb128> Are you sure you want to continue?""
<mvo> oh, right
<seb128> mvo, that's the ones in the email
<seb128> "2 new strings in update-manager" is the email
<seb128> +title
<mvo> yeah, sorry. this one is hard to avoid, its either break upgrades in a verser totally or display a string
<mvo> sorry, I forgot about that
<seb128> I'm just forwarding the message
<mvo> yeah
<seb128> since I'm subscribed to the list
<mvo> thanks for that :)
<mvo> when its in the archive I will reply
<seb128> I guess you might want to drop an email there
<seb128> want me to bounce the email to you?
<mvo> seb128: that would be nice
<seb128> mvo, done
<mvo> thanks
<seb128> mvo, let me know if you worked I don't trust evo for bouncing
<mvo> not here yet
 * mvo wait
<asac> kenvandine: which bug? was there a new fix?
<asac> or did we find a regressions during testing?
<asac> (i had the impression there already was a branch ready)
<seb128> mvo, I think I screwed look again
<mvo> now!
<mvo> seb128: thanks, its there now
<seb128> cool
<mvo> seb128: it lacks the mail adress of the author, could you /msg me that please?
<seb128> mvo, cf query
<mvo> thanks!
<mvo> and thanks for letting me know about it, much appreciated
<seb128> you're welcome!
 * seb128 hugs mvo
<pitti_> yay, my real me again
<pitti> good night everyone!
<dobey> night pitti
<dobey> anyone around using wicd or something else instead of networkmanager?
<asac> dont use wicd
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-10-24
<ccheney> asac: nm looks weird for me with a intel 5350 wrt wimax?
<asac> i havent been exposed to any wimax + NM
<asac> what happens?
<ccheney> i'll have to take a screenshot
<ccheney> asac: ok got the screenshot where should I put it?
<asac> why do you ask me that ;)?
<ccheney> asac: you do nm right? :)
<asac> put it somewhere i can access it without going through multiple steps ;)
<ccheney> ok
<asac> my question was about "where should I put it?
<ccheney> ah i forgot i can upload to my webhost :)
<asac> there are many way ;)
<asac> you can also put it on rookery.ubuntu.com:public_html ;)
<ccheney> asac: http://cheney.ws/nm-wimax.png
<ccheney> one bug is that it says Intel(R) Intel(R) WiMAX Link 5350 (double Intel)
<ccheney> then the disconnected - available - auto wmx0 looks a bit weird
<ccheney> and the fact it is considered a wired network
<asac> seems to be just a wired net for nm
<asac> yes
<asac> no the UI is as expected
<ccheney> aiui its a type of mobile broadband so probably should get lumped in that for display at least
<asac> you see auto connnections and configured connections under available
<asac> ccheney: does it work?
<asac> i mean ... can you click on it?
<ccheney> i don't have wimax where i live, just happened to get that card when i bought the machine
<asac> i would think it doesnt work ... and so, yes. its a bug that wimax isnt really supported
<asac> and you are the first to file a bug iirc
<ccheney> ah heh :)
<asac> so yeah. bring that thing with you to UDS ;)
<ccheney> ok, its in my thinkpad x200, will have it at UDS
<asac> cool
<ccheney> iirc in jaunty it didn't show the wimax bit at all
<asac> yaeh
<asac> most likely some driver improved a bit too much ;)
<lifeless> ]/win 42
<mac_v> Amaranth: what will happen to compiz when gnome-shell lands? will be still have the  cube and all the other fun stuff?
<Amaranth> mac_v: Nope, if we switch to gnome-shell compiz is gone
<Amaranth> and they have about 3 effects :P
<hyperair> Amaranth: lol nice way of putting it =p
<hyperair> i honestly don't like their so called replacement for "scale"
<mac_v> Amaranth: noooooooo! :(
<mac_v> damn it!
<tgpraveen1> anybody working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/459569 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 459569 in evince "The current version (2.28.1) does not render some documents that worked perfectly under earlier versions." [Medium,Confirmed]
<tgpraveen1> affecting many people
#ubuntu-desktop 2009-10-25
<hyperair> would we have enough space on the CD to fit in libpam-smbpass?
<hyperair> not for karmic, but maybe for karmic+1
<tgpraveen1> asac: is it possible to send files using bluetooth to a cellphone which has been paired out of the box in karmic? or is something extra to be installed for this?
<didrocks> pitti: Hum, your last python-distutils-extra upload broke Quickly 0.2.5
<didrocks> pitti: as you now handle desktop.in in data/ folder, we don't have it for our ubuntu-project template
<didrocks> pitti: so, we get this bug #460355
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460355 in quickly "Fatal error on executing quickly create ubuntu-project: No such file or directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460355
 * hyperair groans
<hyperair> has anyone tried deleting a folder containing (recursively) ~8000 items?
<hyperair> in nautilus, that is
<hyperair> after swapping out everything, it nearly oom'd, and then X crashed presumably because it couldn't allocate memory
<hyperair> no wait X got oom killed. wtf?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, can you rebuild a package in Karmic for me? Or will they get rebuilt for final release anyway?
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: What needs rebuilding, and why?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, bug 437167, tracker needs to be rebuilt as libdeskbar-tracker had it's .pc file fixes
<robert_ancell> fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437167 in deskbar-applet "libdeskbar-tracker does not install the module at the right place" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437167
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, rather deskbar-applet had it's .pc fixed
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, not sure why pitti didn't do it, both tasks needed to be done and I can't do a rebuild
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Ok, I'll take care of it.
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, thanks
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Have you confirmed that rebuilding the current version of tracker in the archive fixes this?
<robert_ancell> TheMuso, no, but can do that now if you want
<TheMuso> robert_ancell: Please do.
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-25
<icekk> hey, my CPUs are maxed out on ubuntu desktop and im doin nothing, any good tools to analyze my stuff/
<icekk> to see whats  using what cpu
<icekk> system monitor dont seem to do much
<Amaranth> icekk: You should join #ubuntu for support but if the System Monitor isn't showing anything using the CPU you should go View->All Processes or perhaps there really is nothing using the CPU
<icekk> WHat does it mean when backend is using 50% cpu? amaranth
<desrt> anyone on the ground yet?
<fagan> Is the keynote being video streamed this time around?
<fagan> I suppose no one is looking at IRC at this time
<geser> fagan: you might have better chances to get an answer in #ubuntu-uds
<fagan> geser: im in there now
<fagan> and yeah the stream is up
<G__81> the link in the topic which should show the bugs open does not show it
<G__81> i am interested in fixing bugs but wanted to see is there something that i could start working on so that i could get a feel of it as this would be my first step in contributing to Ubuntu
<devildante> mmm, can we view the keynote as a video?
<kklimonda_> it should be available at some point
<pedro_> pitti, are you tracking bug 544994 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 544994 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "the rhythmbox mtp code hijacks cameras (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 51)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544994
<pedro_> pitti, it was re opened and set to in progress by someone that's not you but it's still assigned to you, so just wondering about it
<pedro_> if it's really in progress or not ;-)
<davidbarth> Daviey: ping? can you help with unity session scheduling?
<czajkowski> kenvandine: so handy to be able to show you when it's being stupid :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-26
<huats> morning
<Laney> Dudes, https://bugs.launchpad.net/tomboy/+bug/666511
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 666511 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Note data loss with Tomboy sync to Ubuntu One, for notes created in Gnote (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> tomboy probably wants SRUing
<chrisccoulson> Laney, you can upload tomboy can't you?
<Laney> sadly so :P
<popey> heh
<popey> i was gonna ping you about that actually
<chrisccoulson> Laney, just do it ;)
<Laney> just a heads-up because it might not be particularly rapid from me
<Laney> Debian First™
 * Laney sprints to breakfast
<seb128> is anybody there wanting to sru bug #636329?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636329 in gimp (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Gimp: Print preview and printout are blank pages (affects: 26) (dups: 2) (heat: 142)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636329
<seb128> or rather to do a sru update with the upstream patch on bug #636329
<bilalakhtar> seb128: me!
<seb128> bilalakhtar, great ;-)
 * bilalakhtar assigns
<seb128> pedro_, hey
<seb128> pedro_, could you investigate if bug #657505 is known upstream?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657505 in f-spot (Ubuntu) "f-spot crashes when printing (affects: 3) (heat: 244)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657505
<pedro_> seb128, hey, yes , looking at it now
<seb128> thank you
<didrocks> pedro_: got me!
<pedro_> didrocks, \o/
<didrocks> :)
<mterry_> didrocks, I have a patch to fix the build error for amd64 gtk+3.0 in the testing PPA (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/gnome3-builds/+packages).  Can you upload it for me?  I'll pastebin the patch
<mterry_> (can't find seb128)
<mterry_> didrocks, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/520223/
<didrocks> mterry_: oh nice! doing it :)
<nxvl> didrocks: is there any known issues about unity with ATI cards, when i run unity it eats like 60% of my CPU
<nxvl> didrocks: but with gnome works ok
<didrocks> nxvl: yeah, ATI card aren't very good with mutter currently
<didrocks> and there are some bug report about it :)
<nxvl> didrocks: so i basically shouldn't tun unity?
<nxvl> run*
<didrocks> nxvl: not in maverick, with the incoming compiz rewrite in natty, ATI card will be way better regarding to unity
<nxvl> ok
<nxvl> thanks
<didrocks> yw
<LaserJock> so, I found a bite-sized bug on Harvest for gedit, there's a simple patch attached, can anybody direct me to the right process for getting this uploaded?
<seb128> LaserJock, I would say subscribe the ubuntu-sponsors
<seb128> or apply it to the package and update the changelog and get a debdiff
<seb128> then subscribe the sponsors
<ricotz> seb128, hi
<seb128> ricotz, hey
<ricotz> seb128, could you upload a patched version of gobject-introspection? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/58100948/gobject-introspection_0.9.12-0ubuntu1_0.9.12-0ubuntu2~11.04~ricotz1.diff.gz
<ricotz> it is missing the dbus typelibs
<seb128> ricotz, can you open a bug about that?
<seb128> I'm a bit busy this week at UDS but I will try to make a slot for that
<ricotz> ok
<LaserJock> seb128: k, I wasn't sure if there was anything special to do for ubuntu-desktop packages
<LaserJock> the patch formatting should be obvious from other patches or is there a tool for that these days?
<seb128> no
 * LaserJock is very very rusty
<seb128> usually you just need to drop the patch in the debian patches directory
<seb128> no need to use any specific format, just standard diff
<mbiebl> there is a funny typo on http://unity.ubuntu.com/about/
<mbiebl> "get information to the user *with* distracting users from the work they are doing"
<seb128> mbiebl, thanks, I will relay to the people working on it
<didrocks> already reported IIRC :)
<didrocks> (was so great to assign a bug to jono)
<seb128> didrocks, what is the component for those bugs?
<seb128> the website?
<didrocks> seb128: the bug was reported against unity, so I just assigned it to jono and didn't change the component
<seb128> ok
<kipi> hi guys. is there any  chance of a decent voice/speech-recognition in ubuntu? I've often have my hands full or engaged elsewhere, but I'd like to dictate mail verbally
<kenvandine> pitti, should i upload the tomboy fix to natty? or will it just get copied over?
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-27
<Plain_Flavored> anyone alive out there?
<Zdra> Hi. I've installed ubuntu lucid on a friend's laptop. To make it easy for her, I've configured it to auto-log and set no password to gnome-keyring. Now she says the wifi key is not remembered and it is asked at each boot. Does anyone knows what's happening?
<OwaisL> Zdra, it happens when autologin is enabled
<OwaisL> the keyring is unlocked only when user enters his password. this happens at the time of login.
<OwaisL> Zdra, set a password for keyring. that was she'll have to remember only 1 pass, i.e, the keyring pass.
<Zdra> auto-login is completely useless feature then...
<Zdra> you have to type a pwd anyway
<OwaisL> Zdra, exactly.
<OwaisL> Zdra, i've felt that before.
<Zdra> tbh, if there is no pwd on the keyring, I see no reason it can't be unlocked at auto-login
<Zdra> I'll do some tests, thanks :)
<bilalakhtar> I want to get a patch of GIMP SRUed. Should I make changes on the ~ubuntu-desktop branch? But I think that's for natty, right? Then Should I work on lp:ubuntu/gimp branch?
<kklimonda_> bilalakhtar: lp:ubuntu/lucid/gimp is the branch you should clone
<kklimonda_> (if you are preparing an SRU for lucid)
<bilalakhtar> okay, I go t it
<ari-tczew> bilalakhtar: could you merge deskbar-applet ?
<bilalakhtar> ari-tczew: sure
<bilalakhtar> brb
<ari-tczew> nice
<pitti> kenvandine: I'll copy tomboy
<and471> didrocks, what was the verdict from https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-desktop-n-coherent-behavior-for-apps-in-messagingmenu
<and471> ?
<bratsche> ayan around?
<ayan> bratsche, ya -- i'm around.
<bilalakhtar> hmm, it would be difficult to find sponsors right now, most of them may be at the UDS
<OwaisL> Twitter is abuzz with Ubuntu Light demo.. everyone looks really excited
<fagan> OwaisL: link?
<OwaisL> fagan, https://twitter.com/#!/search/%23UDS
<fagan> OwaisL: thanks
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, hey
<seb128> chrisccoulson_, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-desktop-n-firefox-4
<seb128> it doesn't like your "about:" in the work items
<chrisccoulson_> heh :)
<chrisccoulson_> perhaps we need to escape it ;)
<seb128> the ":" specifically should between the description and status
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> I think you need ":" at the end of other lines as well
<micahg> sorry seb128, I'll keep in mind
<seb128> no worry
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-28
<LQ> Some of the widgets are sometimes missing from the GNOME panel on login - is this GNOME or Ubuntu? Will Unity have the same problem?
<LQ> The widget problem seems to be most prevalent on Live USBs but it can happen on the installed desktop also, being completely random.
<LQ> disconnect
<robert_ancell> desrt, I'm pimping dconf in #ubuntu-uds-bonaire4
<desrt> nice :)
<desrt> vuntz and i are dealing with some gnome stuff
<desrt> we're still in our room
<seb128> desrt, did you sleep this night? ;-)
<seb128> or did you spend the night on yesterday's discussion
<desrt> robert_ancell: hey
<desrt> seb128: we went upstairs and vuntz told me i was right :)
<desrt> robert_ancell: i'm in the room now
<seb128> desrt, he probably just wanted to go to bed ;-)
<desrt> seb128: :)
<desrt> robert_ancell: where's all of the talk about dconf?!
<seb128> desrt, not a lot of talk, just suggesting compiz upstream to use it
<desrt> i agree!
<robert_ancell> desrt, yes, smspillaz said he would look at making a compiz settings backend
<desrt> !!!JKWDGJSDJG
<ubot2> Factoid 'JKWDGJSDJG' not found
<desrt> *ahem*
<desrt> they should just use GSettings :)
<desrt> glib!
<RAOF_> They're just talking about using glib in compiz core, so…
<Goog_Josh> hello, does somebody knows how to change size of window's border in 10.10
<jpds>  
<jpds> .23
<mterry> Goog_Josh, you can do it, just a very small grab area (1-pixel wide)
<and471> Goog_Josh, you would have to change your metacity theme
<mterry> Goog_Josh, oh, that's what you were asking (how to make it more than 1 pixel)?
<Goog_Josh> yes to the latter message
<mterry> yeah, just change metacity theme (Appearances)
<jcastro> Goog_Josh: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4109/increase-resize-margin-on-windows
<Goog_Josh> thanks for you
<ronoc> Bertrand, ping
<Goog_Josh> one more question: how to set inclusion numeric keys(numlock) by boot?
<Goog_Josh> Does anyone know the answer?
<Goog_Josh>  does anyone know how to fix the bug with sleep mode in 10.10
<ronoc> Bertrand, ping again
<Bertrand> ronoc: pong
<ronoc> Bertrand, hey did you catch my question earlier ?
<Bertrand> ronoc: I don't see it in my backlog. What was it ?
<ronoc> Would banshee have any interest in supporting the playlist extension to mpris ?
<ronoc> Bertrand, ^
<ronoc> http://www.randomguy3.me.uk/mpris/Playlists.html
<Bertrand> Looking...
<Bertrand> ronoc: Seems quite easy, so I don't see any problems to implement it. I guess the idea is to show those playlists in the sound menu ?
<ronoc> Bertrand, indeed
<ronoc> Bertrand, I was hoping to get this in for Natty
<Bertrand> ronoc: I should be able to find some time in the coming months, or someone else can beat me to it ;)
<Bertrand> ronoc: Would you mind filing a bug on http://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=banshee so that I don't forget about it ?
<ronoc> Bertrand, I will propose the changes to the mpris list, can you show some interest with a response, Alex is not too keen but with some client interest it should be accepted
<ronoc> Bertrand, will do
<ronoc> Bertrand, the functionality is described in the spec on the wiki
<Bertrand> ronoc: I'm now subscribed to the mpris list, probably should have done that earlier ;)
<ronoc> Bertrand, good stuff
<Bertrand> ronoc: Have fun at UDS !
<ronoc> Bertrand, its going well, been here for over 10 days now.
<ronoc> Bertrand, get back to London Monday
<jcastro> RAOF__: I need upvotes please!
<RAOF__> jcastro: For which questions?  I've done an upvote sweep already.
<jcastro> RAOF__: oh ok, thanks.
<jcastro> I am just wondering why people are voting for ones that are obviously rumors with no citation
<RAOF__> Because they're jucy rumours!
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> if someone sees didrocks can you tell him that this page ius blank
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSProceedings/N/PackageSelectionAndSystemDefaults#Bringing the Ubuntu Desktop and Netbook favors closer
<jcastro> and it's not supposed to be
<bilalakhtar> I think didrocks is at UDS, right? Then it should be easy for jcastro to find him
<jcastro> I am trying to
<jcastro> so I am leaving him a message
<jcastro> and yes, I know he's here /somewhere/, heh
<nisshh> didrocks, you around?
<didrocks> nisshh: sure
<nisshh> didrocks, jcastro was in her earlier looking for you
<nisshh> didrocks, he said to tell you thisL
<nisshh> :
<didrocks> nisshh: we are in the same room
<didrocks> jcastro: that's the question you asked me previously?
<nisshh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSProceedings/N/PackageSelectionAndSystemDefaults#Bringing the Ubuntu Desktop and Netbook favors closer
<didrocks> james_w: stop slackering and scratching your head :-)
<nisshh> he said that page is blank and it isnt supposed to be
<didrocks> nisshh: I pasted on the linked blueprint
<nisshh> didrocks, dont talk to me about it, i dont even know what your talking about :)
<didrocks> ahah :)
<didrocks> nisshh: thanks for the info, all is correct! :-)
<nisshh> cool
<nisshh> didrocks, thats my public service done for the day :)
<didrocks> nisshh: :-)
<jcastro> nisshh: thanks!
<nisshh> jcastro, yw :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-29
<Laney> i'd appreciate a merge of lp:~laney/+junk/tomboy into lp:~ubuntu-desktop/tomboy/ubuntu
<Laney> already uploaded
<huats> morning
<Laney> repeating from last night
<Laney> 29/10 03:09:21 <Laney> i'd appreciate a merge of lp:~laney/+junk/tomboy into lp:~ubuntu-desktop/tomboy/ubuntu
<ronoc> Bertrand, did you see that mail on the mpris mailing list ?
<Bertrand> Yep, will get to it this week-end
<ronoc> Bertrand, thx
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-30
<Goog_Josh> when i trying to start kaffeine - display next message: "Loading of player part 'XinePart' failed. All Video Drivers failed to initialize!". does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<Goog_Josh> when i trying to start kaffeine - display next message: "Loading of player part 'XinePart' failed. All Video Drivers failed to initialize!". does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<TheMuso> c
#ubuntu-desktop 2010-10-31
<Goog_Josh> does anybody khow why cron can't exec some applications like totem, kaffeine etc.?
<bilalakhtar> kenvandine: Back?
<bilalakhtar> kenvandine: ah, leave it, 'twas about sponsoring
<lamalex> anyone know if chris has a ppa for firefox 4?
<bilalakhtar> maybe
 * bilalakhtar checks
 * lamalex just realized he can check himself
<lamalex> duh
<lamalex> im still tired from uds :P
<bilalakhtar> lamalex: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next
<bilalakhtar> bye, hafta go
<lamalex> anyone know if there's a maverick ppa for gtk3? is it possible to install gtk3 along side gtk2?
<lamalex> ah, I've just found https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/gnome3-builds
<lamalex> hey, do any of you know if we'll be using the same gnome-appearance-properties in Natty as we use in Maverick, or if we'll be changing to gnome-control-center
<TheMuso> lamalex: I think seb128 can give you a better idea of that, and of course he is not around, being a weekend.
 * lamalex should probably not be around either
<lamalex> and you too
<chrisccoulson> TheMuso, are you still in orlando?
<TheMuso> No, I am in Boston, for plumbers later this week.
<TheMuso> Currently in my room, hoping to hook up with others later for a drink/some communal hacking if I can find them.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-24
<RAOF> Hm.  ?Disc has a few bad sectors?.  That could, perhaps, trigger some sort of warning, rather than waiting around until I check why everything's going mental.
<bjsnider> RAOF, the hdd can have a few bad sectors without it being an immediate crisis. it can continue to perform fine for years afterwards
<RAOF> bjsnider: It would, however, be polite for our tools to pop up a little ?oh, by the way, we've detected errors on your harddrive? message the first time it happens.
<bjsnider> the system could also show the user everything that's in .xsession-errors and dmesg
<RAOF> It could, but that happens *enormously* more often than my disc increasing its bad sector count by 16.
<bjsnider> by the way...
<bjsnider> you need to replace that drive right now
<bjsnider> i'm sure you already knew that
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> Which is why it'd be polite for our desktop environment to give me a heads up.
<bjsnider> does osx do that?
<jbicha> RAOF: palimpsest doesn't do a popup like that any more?
<RAOF> jbicha: Apparently not.
<bjsnider> in some cases windows will ask the user to do a chkdsk when it detects disk errors
<jbicha> I have 7 bad sectors, hope it's not too big of a deal
<bjsnider> palimpsest is to difficult for average users to understand
<bjsnider> jbicha, as long as it isn't increasing
<bjsnider> the sectors will be marked and the system will not try to use them anymore
<TheMuso> I thought one got a pop-up with drives that had bad sectors. I remember connecting a drive externally a while back, and discvoered through a pop-up that it had bad sectors...
<bjsnider> during the karmic cycle there were bugs reported where people complained about a lot of false positives, and then a new release quieted the warnings down to the point where you're only warned "if the disk is really failing", so perhaps a few bad sectors isn't bad enough to produce the warning
<bjsnider> that was bug 412152
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 412152 in gnome-disk-utility "gnome-disk-utility nags me too much that my disk is failing" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412152
<TheMuso> Interesting, because I ran a scan on the disk and it did have bad sectors.
<pitti> Good morning
<bjsnider> i don't think bad sectors alone is enough to generate the warning message anymore, but it was in karmic
<jbicha> pitti: good morning! could we get bug 878672 looked at?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 878672 in gnome-shell "[SRU] Please upgrade gnome-shell and mutter to 3.2.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878672
<bjsnider> yeah, that would be cool
<pitti> jbicha: ah, there they are; I wanted to sponsor branches on Friday, but the LP search for branches timed out, and they weren't on the pad
<pitti> jbicha: yes, can do
<jbicha> pitti: oh ok :)
<pitti> err, what?
<pitti> $ bzr branch lp:ubuntu/oneiric/mutter
<pitti> bzr: ERROR: Revision {martin.pitt@canonical.com-20110928045929-gjsb9pcy1rq0l1i2} not present in "Graph(StackedParentsProvider(bzrlib.repository._LazyListJoin(([CachingParentsProvider(None)], []))))".
<pitti> ubuntu:oneiric/gnome-shell works fine
<pitti> and lp:ubuntu/mutter is out of date
<pitti> ah, but seems you do carry 3.2.0-0ubuntu2 in your branch
<pitti> jbicha: why does g-shell bump the dh compat?
<jbicha> pitti: just because, we could drop that change if you like
<pitti> jbicha: better for an SRU to not change the build system
<pitti> jbicha: ok, I'll revert it in the merge
<jbicha> pitti: ok, thank you
<pitti> jbicha: ok, both sponsored, thanks!
<bjsnider> i'd like to see the user-menu status bug fixed if there's a patch available
<jbicha> bjsnider: which bug?
<bjsnider> the status-menu will not change to online unless the user manually sets it. it's a missing feature
<bjsnider> i've been bugging them about it
<bjsnider> that's how empathy gets its status, so it has implications outside gnome-shell too
<bjsnider> i'm not 100% sure what the eta is, or how trivial a change it would be
<jbicha> bjsnider: well the first time should be manual, right?
<bjsnider> no, it should be based on mouse/keyboard use, just like the screensaver and whatnot
<bjsnider> right now, mine says away, even though i'm obviously using the system
<jbicha> this fix in 3.2.1 helps some, right? http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/?id=2947b921489937e6fb8ea8d9634510585b78bcc0
<bjsnider> probably not, since the session is always at away or unavailable unless the user directly intervenes
<bjsnider> they told me this week that it's a feature not yet implemented. at least i think that's what they were saying
<bjsnider> i wanted to know about 3.2.1, because i thought maybe it was fixed there, but it isn't
<jbicha> that sounds more appropriate for 3.3
<bjsnider> well, i have no idea how trivial a change it is
<bjsnider> maybe it's a few lines, maybe it's a lot more than that
<bjsnider> i mean we're only talking about changing the status to online. the status area works otherwise. the other status options are implemented
<bjsnider> jbicha, there's a sushi 2.1 now. a few small changes. nothing that would affect the packaging scripts in any way
<jbicha> bjsnider: would you like to open an SRU bug for it? the text file preview toolbar fix would be good to have
<bjsnider> yeah, that's fine. i already built local packages and installed them. no problems arise, so it's safe
<bjsnider> don't know what's holding up 848198 either. those patches fix two bugs.
<jbicha> bjsnider: why don't you propose an update with a bzr branch or at least a debdiff?
<bjsnider> what do i do with the debdiff?
<bjsnider> do i post it on the bug page?
<RAOF> Dear lord gnome-desktop is a big fan of grabbing the server, querying the current mode, and then setting *exactly the same mode* over and over again.
<RAOF> We're lucky the driver doesn't blindly modeset each time it's asked.
<TeTeT> RAOF: hi Chris, with respect to bug 820327 I wanted to let you know that in LVM's Ubuntu deployment I removed 10_fn-F7.patch from gsd as it made fn-f7 jump to the wrong display setting and caused the virtual desktops (bottom right) to show wrong areas, maybe it needs to be dropped here as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 820327 in gnome-settings-daemon "Fn+F7 cycling gives external monitor incorrect resolution on Thinkpad x220" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820327
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<Omega> morning
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: quite fine, thanks! how about you?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, good thanks. although, i feel a bit sleepy this morning
<Sweetshark> G'Morning Desktoppers!
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<chrisccoulson> i'm rewriting ubufox atm to drop the apturl dependency, and also stop using http://mozilla-pfs.ubuntu.com/. is there actually a way to search for packages providing a particular mimetype?
<huats> morning
<chrisccoulson> i had a look at sessioninstaller, but i'm not sure it does what i want
<rickspencer3> hi huats
<chrisccoulson> mvo, you there?
<rodrigo_> morning
<mvo> chrisccoulson: yes
<huats> hey rickspencer3 !
<chrisccoulson> hi mvo. did you see my earlier comments there?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: no, sorry, could you please paste it again?
<huats> rickspencer3, I am not at the office today (giving a course to students) but be there tomorrow, so you are welcome to join us !
<chrisccoulson> mvo - i'm trying to figure out the best way of searching for packages providing a particular mimetype
<chrisccoulson> this is in the context of ubufox, which i'm currently rewriting to stop using https://mozilla-pfs.ubuntu.com/ and no longer depend on apturl
<rickspencer3> huats, sounds good, but I'm leaving today!
<chrisccoulson> (for the plugin finder)
<rickspencer3> Munich for Qt Dev Days tomorrow, then Orlando!
<huats> rickspencer3, oh I forgot about the Qt thing :(
<chrisccoulson> and i took a look at sessioninstaller, thinking it might do what i want, but then i realized it probably won't
<rickspencer3> huats, I plan to come way more after FL, so we can speak more French :)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: the xapian db we use has this info, software-center search:mime:text/html should work for example
<mvo> chrisccoulson: currently the startup speed is not ideal, but we are working to improve that
<huats> rickspencer3, hum we will speak french i Florida !
<rickspencer3> I hope so!
<rickspencer3> huats, I go for days here without speaking any French :(
<rickspencer3> I'll probably have more chance in FL than in France :)
<chrisccoulson> mvo - one thing i'm trying to avoid is depending on an external UI like software-center for this. the reason being that if we don't have a plugin to handle a specific mimetype in our archive, i want to fall back to using https://pfs.mozilla.org to query upstreams db
<chrisccoulson> and i want to do that transparently really, with a single UI
<huats> rickspencer3, indeed !
<mvo> chrisccoulson: aha, ok, so you need a commandline helper or dbus helper that just provides you the info?
<huats> rickspencer3, and we'll work on your french ! you have a talk to give at the end of november !
<chrisccoulson> mvo - possibly, if that's the best way to go :)
<rickspencer3> indeed!
<chrisccoulson> mvo - i was thinking of using the information shipped with app-install-data, but i probably need an extra field in the desktop files
<mvo> chrisccoulson: if you let me know what exactly you need, we (software-center guys) can provide it. well, instead of spawning a helper you could talk to the xapian db directly, depends really on what you need/want :) does your requirements include e.g. rating info?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - i'm not too concerned about ratings info
<mvo> chrisccoulson: extra field should be fine, what is it used for?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - we want to associate mimetypes to plugin packages, but the existing MimeType field isn't really appropriate for that as we don't want, eg, the adobe flashplugin to appear as a handler for local flash files
<chrisccoulson> that wouldn't work, as there's not really an executable to handle that
<chrisccoulson> so i was thinking of having an extra mimetype field just for browser plugin mimetypes
<mvo> ok
<chrisccoulson> mvo, does that make sense? :)
<chrisccoulson> i just want to make sure that i'm not completely crazy ;)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: yeah, that sounds fine, we just need to make sure that the mime-type can be extracted sanely for the plugins. how many plugins are we actually talking about?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: didn't you guys pushed most of the plugins out of the archive previously?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - i'm not too sure, it's not many though. i think it's in the order of ~10 packages
<chrisccoulson> mvo - we pushed extensions out, but we still have browser plugins (eg, totem, flash, vlc etc)
<mvo> chrisccoulson: aha. ok. would be nice if we could integrate the plugin info query into the lp:app-archive code
<mvo> chrisccoulson: is there going to be a uds session about it?
<chrisccoulson> mvo - i wasn't planning one. do you think we should have one?
<mvo> chrisccoulson: not really, just wanted to double check :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<seif> rickspencer3, yo
<seif> rickspencer3, before u do  more work on stealth maybe we can merge it with bzr branch lp:activity-log-manager
<seif> please try it out
<chrisccoulson> gah, stupid ISP
<chrisccoulson> and that's probably the worst time to discover that my 3G dongle doesn't work on oneiric
<pitti> chrisccoulson: tether from your phone, and use the usb-ethernet?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - that's what i've resorted to ;)
<chrisccoulson> after trying to get my 3G dongle to work, but it's totally broken in oneiric :(
<pitti> chrisccoulson: your new machine doesn't have a builtin 3G and sim card?
<pitti> sim card holder, anyway
<chrisccoulson> pitti - i think i saw a sim card holder when i took the whole thing apart last week
<chrisccoulson> i didn't actually think about sticking my sim card in it though
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i should try
<pitti> chrisccoulson: the builtin antenna of my laptop is some ten times better than an usb stick (and takes much less power, too)
<asac_> hola gents! didrocks on the road?
<asac_> chrisccoulson: often laptops have an option for an internal 3g modem and have a null-op sim card slot. what does lsusb show you?
<ogra_> get an ac100 ! :)
<pitti> asac_: he's in Orlando already
<asac_> pitti: hi. thats what i thought. will try to catch him later then. thanks
<chrisccoulson> asac_, yeah, mine doesn't actually have any 3g hardware. i need to buy one of these - http://search.dell.co.uk/1/2/128267-mobile-broadband-internal-dell-wireless-5540-card-3g-hsdpa-sim-not-included-kit.html
<chrisccoulson> which i'm tempted to
<chrisccoulson> it can't be any more difficult to install than the bluetooth module i fitted last week
<asac_> chrisccoulson: http://www.amazon.co.uk/WIRELESS-5540-Broadband-MiniPCI-Mini-Card/dp/B0047TG568
<asac_> that one is cheaper
<asac_> not sure if it fits, but i would think :)
<asac_> might even be the same. anyway. that thing will work great from what i can tell
<asac_> and you would have strong signal with your laptop antenna
<ogra_> 4x that price and you have an ac100 :P
<chrisccoulson> heh
<asac_> ogra_: but the horse power is really bad in an ac100. i doubt our mozilla man can use one of these to do anything :)
<chrisccoulson> i wonder why the one on amazon is so much cheaper
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've had to upgrade to 8GB of RAM now ;)
<ogra_> asac_, well, he would have to use chromium :P
<ogra_> chromium flies here :)
<chrisccoulson> does the ac100 have that much?
<ogra_> it has 512M plus 256M zram plus the swap you grant it :)
<asac_> ogra_: i dont think chromium can build on that machine without loads of swap
<ogra_> asac_, yeah, building is another issue indeed :)
<chrisccoulson> you really need 8GB to build chromium if you want to be able to do something else at the same time ;)
 * ogra_ just got a second ac100 :)
<ogra_> so i can do other stuff at *full speed* on one while the other compiles ;)
<ogra_> (full speed being 1GHz indeed ;) )
<chrisccoulson> i really need to get some arm hardware, so i can try and figure out why firefox sucks so much on it ;)
<chrisccoulson> but jo would really kill me if i spent any more money
<chrisccoulson> i've spent way too much recently
<ogra_> expense it :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<ogra_> its for your work
<chrisccoulson> i'll ask jason at UDS ;)
<ogra_> everyone in canonical should have any arm HW in the long term
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, internet is still down
<chrisccoulson> i think i'm going to have to call my ISP in a minute
<mvo> is it just me or can tomboy no longer sync with ubuntuone ? I hit bug #875999 it seems
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 875999 in tomboy "cannot synchronise with ubuntuone in spite of success..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875999
<chrisccoulson> ah, "There is currently an outage affecting the Midlands"
<chrisccoulson> from the nice support guy from my ISP
<Laney> mvo: I think there is a bug around the sensitivity of that button... if you type something in the box to make Save active and then authorize with U1, does it work?
 * Laney thought someone was going to look at that
<mvo> Laney: aha, nice, let me try that
<mvo> Laney: I found a helpful soul in #ubuntuone, lets hope he will come up with a good solution, but indeed, it looks like its just the button not being sensitive
<mterry> mvo, yeah, try http: instead of https:
<Laney> it should be made sensitive on a successful authentication
<mvo> mterry: ha! thanks, that did the trick
<Laney> does it all work if you just change that?
<Laney> sensitivity and eeverything?
<mterry> Laney, for me, yeah
<Laney> i mean, the button becoming active isn't just a side effect of you changing something in the textarea?
<Laney> (if correct, sruing that change would be a good idea)
<mvo> Laney: it seems like its enough to just change the field, indeed
<Laney> then authentication needs to be fixed to make the button sensitive correctly
<Laney> when it returns successfully
<mvo> sync does still not work for me, but its a different problem now
<mvo> 10/24/2011 15:26:00 [ERROR]: Synchronization failed with the following exception: Collection was modified; enumeration operation may not execute.
<mvo> *sigh*
<Laney> :(
<jbicha> Laney: where can I find existing packageset descriptions?
<Laney> we don't exactly have them yet
<Laney> it is a new change we are trying to introduce
<Laney> to make things more equitable
<Laney> so how do you define what is a part of GNOME? write that down
<jbicha> Laney: the simple idea I had in mind was the GNOME packages that weren't already in main
<Laney> right
<Laney> what is a GNOME package?
<jbicha> and GNOME packages generally are hosted on git.gnome.org
<Laney> part of the gnome release moduleset?
<jbicha> Bugzilla splits packages into Core, Applications, and Other
<Laney> something that can be extracted from http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/teams/releng/3.2.1/ ?
<Laney> with reference to the ubuntu-desktop set
<jbicha> Core & Applications definitely are part of GNOME, Other is a very big category with some stuff that is only loosely associated with GNOME & some stuff that maybe should be bumped to Applicatiosn
<jbicha> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi
<jbicha> gnome-tweak-tool & tracker in particular aren't in the release modules
<jbicha> well, tracker is in as a dependency of gnome-documents
<dobey> jbicha: there are "external dependencies" that aren't necessarily part of the gnome release, but are things which gnome does need
<dobey> jbicha: and if you mean "other" as it is on bugzilla, i wouldn't bother with that as a special thing. "other" there just means "all the other random stuff in bugzilla and hosted on gnome.org, but which isn't necessarily anything in gnome or used by gnome"
<jbicha> I think the question is how narrow do we want the desktop-extra set to be defined
<dobey> jbicha: getting gnome release team to actually define modulests in https://live.gnome.org/ThreePointThree is probably the way to get a proper list
<dobey> jbicha: it still says "(To do)" on the 3.2 page as well :-/
<jbicha> hmm, I wonder how well this works: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntu-gs-remix/
<jbicha> description: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Operating-Systems/Linux-Distributions/Ubuntu-GNOME-Shell-Remix-74925.shtml
<bjsnider> anybody can do that after they install
<jjardon> dobey, jbicha: you can use this list for now: https://live.gnome.org/GnomeGoals/Template
<jjardon> kenvandine: if you have some spare time: https://launchpad.net/indicator-power/trunk/0.10
 * kenvandine looks
<hallyn> hm, indicator-multiload is taking 22% cpu.  that seems like a lot to watch my cpu load sit at 6.6 :)
<kenvandine> jjardon, 0.10 meant for a oneiric SRU or for upload to precise?
<jjardon> kenvandine: It would be good to have the update in Oneiric
<jjardon> dobey, jbicha: indeed, this is the canonical list of core modules http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/teams/releng/3.2.1/versions
<pitti> good night everyone!
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, you around?
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: yep
<chrisccoulson> hi cyphermox
<chrisccoulson> so, my ADSL decided to die today, which isn't normally a problem, as i can just plug in my 3G dongle
<chrisccoulson> however
<cyphermox> doesn't work?
<chrisccoulson> i plugged that in today (for the first time on oneiric), and it doesn't work :(
<cyphermox> doh
<cyphermox> does it get seen by NM at all?
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, yeah. i even get a notification from notify-osd to say it's connected, but it isn't actually connected really
<cyphermox> ok
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, this is what i see in my syslog when i plug it in -
<cyphermox> what model is that?
<chrisccoulson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/718149/
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, according to lsusb:
<chrisccoulson> Bus 002 Device 014: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem
<cyphermox> so far it's normal
<cyphermox> do you have logs for when you click the connection to activate it?
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, i'm not sure what to click to activate it. i've got mobile broadband enabled in nm-applet, and in the "Mobile Broadband" section of the menu, i have an inactive entry "O2 - UK UMTS", which is the connection i want :)
<chrisccoulson> but i can't activate it ;)
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: can't activate because it's insensitive or because that's what fails?
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, it's insensitive
<cyphermox> interesting
<chrisccoulson> although, there is an entry to create a new connection, where i have to enter all my provider information
<chrisccoulson> but that doesn't work anyway, and i've never needed to do that before
<cyphermox> edit the connection, in case it's somehow pointing to a different device?
<cyphermox> I mean, any further logs for NM or MM would help, but what you already pasted is basically normal behavior when a device has just been connected
<chrisccoulson> hmm, there currently isn't a connection listed for it
<cyphermox> then it's probably fine as "any device"
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it's connected now, which it didn't do when i created a connection earlier :/
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, how come i need to manually create the connection now? i don't remember having to do that in the past
<chrisccoulson> or perhaps i did, but just forgot about it ;)
<cyphermox> then one that got connected is the new one you created?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've just created a connection, and that seems to have connected
<chrisccoulson> 1 second, will just remove my cell phone to make sure it works
<cyphermox> my guess is that the old one was converted from 11.04/ NM0.8 and that conversion failed for that connection
<cyphermox> the thing is now they're probably called the same, but if not and you can ship me the file from /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections then I can probably have one more hint as to what fails with these conversions
<chrisccoulson_> ok, seems to work
<chrisccoulson_> you want the connection from /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections?
<chrisccoulson_> i don't think there's anything private in there - http://paste.ubuntu.com/718174/
<chrisccoulson_> i hope not ;)
<chrisccoulson_> "password=password"
<chrisccoulson_> :)
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: no, most isps just use such stupid passwords ;)
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: the other is also O2 or "O2 1"?
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, oh, i deleted the other connection (the one which failed)
<chrisccoulson> i guess that's no use ;)
<cyphermox> oh, that's the one I wanted to see ;)
<cyphermox> oh well
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> sorry ;)
<cyphermox> but you're right, you shouldn't have had to create a new one
<cyphermox> but the NM0.8 to NM0.9 was kind of rough, although I tested a few different connection types and it worked for me
<cyphermox> I can't remember if I had a 3G connection though :/
<cyphermox> that said, it's so simple it should have just worked... but I think it largely borked because of gconf more than anything else
<TheMuso> Wow, not many desktop sessions on the schedule so far, but I am only up to Tuesday.
<RAOF> Time for me to subscribe to all the interesting ones!
<RAOF> That's *totally awesome*!
<seb128> RAOF, hey
<seb128> that being?
<RAOF> How gnome-shell handles GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE.
<RAOF> Hey seb128!
<seb128> RAOF, how is it going?
<RAOF> Alright.
<RAOF> I'm going to try a mad crazy hack for that fn-f7 bug.  It'll be awesome.
<broder> RAOF: i don't know if you noticed, but i found a few odd things about the fn-f7 stuff
<RAOF> Almost as awesome as gnome-shell refusing to start when a dual-head display is set up with > MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE, but it's quite happy to set that up while running :)
<broder> first is that i see a keypress event coming in on both the ACPI "Video Bus" and the keyboard device
<RAOF> broder: That sounds like chrisccoulson's bug?
<broder> oh, you're working on a different fn-f7 bug?
<RAOF> Yeah, one which turns out to (proabably) be our old friend, Mr Disabling Outputs With Gnome-RR Sometimes Makes Things Weird.
<broder> oh, ok. i hadn't associated that with being a fn-f7 bug, but sure. anyway, i'm looking forward to the solution
<RAOF> Well, hitting fn-f7 will take you through the codepaths that do the disable everything, now re-enable everything dance.
<TheMuso> Right, first run through of schedule complete. There are many empty slots atm, so will have to do another run through on Friday I suspect.
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-25
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<pitti> hey TheMuso, how are you?
<TheMuso> pitti: Not too bad thanks, yourself?
<pitti> TheMuso: pretty good, thanks!
<pitti> looking forward to Orlando
<TheMuso> Yeah me too.
<TheMuso> Not so much the weather, or the travelling, but everything else, yes.
<jbicha> what's wrong with the weather?
<TheMuso> Well this time last year in Orlando, it was rather hot and humid.
<TheMuso> SO I am expecting something similar.
<jbicha> hmm, 80s/high 20s, yeah that's a bit warm
<pitti> RAOF: if you have some time for SRUs, can you please look at my apport upload? I'm catching up with the other queues
<RAOF> pitti: Certainly.
<pitti> agateau: please reupload appmenu-qt SRU with a bug reference
<pitti> RAOF: all queues clear now, except for apport
<pitti> binutils and software-properties need to wait
 * micahg thinks pitti is having a weird version day
<pitti> ?
<micahg> 0.6.14-1git1ubuntu1, 4.24.0-0ubuntu2b1
<pitti> oh, for unity? I didn't want to use -ubuntu3, as this shouldn't (need to) go into the VCS
<pitti> it's like a binNMU
<micahg> pitti: shouldn't the VCS be a record of what was in the archive though?
<pitti> it is, the source didn't change
<pitti> powerpc was busted
<RAOF> pitti: apport looks good; accepted.
<pitti> RAOF: thanks
<micahg> pitti: makes sense I guess
<pitti> jbicha: new mutter regressed on armel (FTBFS)
<Sweetshark> Morning Desktoppers!
 * Sweetshark is a case of "senile Bettflucht" today (have fun with google translate on that one) ...
<pitti> hey Sweetshark
<pitti> Sweetshark: not even sure what that means exactly :)
<Sweetshark> pitti: wikipedia knows ;)
<pitti> Sweetshark: ah, hehe
<TheMuso> ?c
<GunnarHj> pitti: Good morning, Martin, and thanks for the upload of the a-s branch at bug 868346 to oneiric-proposed. Seems like the powerpc binaries won't be built until tomorrow.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 868346 in lightdm "Language selector broken in Ubuntu" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868346
<GunnarHj> pitti: Robert has commented on the lightdm MP, and he asks for your second opinion. I have responded with a branch update and a comment.
<chrisccoulson> w00t, i have internets today
<RAOF> No internets yesterday?
<pitti> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti, how are you?
<pitti> pretty well, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> RAOF, no, i had no connection (other than my 3G) for the whole day yesterday
<pitti> oh, and no didrocks to remind me about the meeting reminder
<chrisccoulson> it was still broken at 2am this morning
<pitti> I wonder if it's worth having a meeting today in the first place, with half of the crew being on travel/at sprint, and we see each other all next week
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: Boo, hiss.
<RAOF> You know what?  I shouldn't have bothered with starting a deja-dup backup to Ubuntu One.  My ADSL2+ pipe just doesn't have the bandwidth to make it fun.
<RAOF> pitti: I think one of my replies to the techboard is sitting in moderation.  Could you please give it a prod if it is?
<pitti> sure
<RAOF> Ta muchly.
<pitti> RAOF: done
<RAOF> I guess the tech board agenda page is wrong, too; it's unlikely that the next meeting is on 2011/10/20 ;)
<pitti> that was the last one indeed
<chrisccoulson> pitti - are you able to kill builds? (eg, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/8.0~b4+build1-0ubuntu1/+build/2865778)
<chrisccoulson> that's been hung for 5 days
<pitti> chrisccoulson: no, only IS can do that
<chrisccoulson> ah
<pitti> chrisccoulson: if you could ping #is ?
<chrisccoulson> pitti - sure, just done that now
<htorque__> hello everyone! if the update manager's changes window opens like this: http://i.imgur.com/SCstI.png - against which package should i report a bug (or look for an existing one)?
<pitti> htorque__: update-manager seems right
<htorque__> so this is no gtk issue?
<RAOF> Probably easier to start by assuming it's an update-manager problem; if it's a gtk issue it's easy to reassign.
<htorque__> ok, thanks guys!
<pitti> RAOF: do you have a minute to review my pygobject oneiric-proposed upload?
<pitti> quite a few people wait for that
<RAOF> Didn't we already upload pygobject to proposed?
<pitti> RAOF: yes, that one is in -updates now
<RAOF> There's a new and shiny one? :)
<pitti> the oneiric version starts being a nice debian/patches/00git_*.patch collection :)
<pitti> at least we are getting everything upstream, experimental/precise have zero patches
<pitti> RAOF: yes, now with 50% more love!
<pitti> you can even put the love into variants, and those into arrays
<pitti> my_love_array = [GLib.Variant('l', '♥')]
<RAOF> :)
<pitti> hmm, that seems to be a font bug -- '♥ ' with an extra space looks even shinier
 * RAOF needs to fix his IRC bouncer's unicode handling
<pitti> RAOF: oh, you don't get them properly?
<RAOF> Yeah, I think I don't have the locale set.
<pitti> how were you ever able to read my shiny ¡ɐıןɐɹʇsnɐ ƃuıuɹoɯ pooƃ then?
<RAOF> Because I recently moved my IRC bouncer to the cloud :)
<pitti> oha
<pitti> mine runs on my colo server
<pitti> RAOF: so you have an EC2 something now?
<RAOF> I'm trying out the CanoniStack
<RAOF> Hm.  At what point did it become 7pm?
<RAOF> Curse, you, orbital tilt!
<micahg> RAOF: about 8 hours ago for me :)
<czajkowski> morning
<didrocks> good morning
<rodrigo_> am I in?
<ricotz> rodrigo_, looks like so
<didrocks> pitti: hey, how are you?
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<pitti> didrocks: how's Orlando?
<didrocks> pitti: foggy
<didrocks> but it was better yesterday afternoon
<didrocks> let's wait for a few days and crossing fingers :)
<didrocks> otherwise, nothing release changed
<didrocks> really*
<didrocks> pitti: I had a question about your unity rebuild for powerpc, it's not possible to just have a give back on powerpc for the -proposed pocket? (just curious)
<pitti> didrocks: it's more complicated
<pitti> didrocks: I didn't see that powerpc FTBFSed, so I did the usual routine of copying to precise and oneiric-updates
<pitti> copying to precise needs to happen first (LP quirk)
<pitti> but then the failed powerpc build started again on precise
<pitti> during that you can't copy to -updates
<pitti> and precise succeeded
<didrocks> ah, ok, make sense :)
<pitti> so I now had a precise powerpc build for the oneiric SRU
<didrocks> yeah, quite not trivial
<pitti> and this was totally wrecked
<pitti> the only real way to fix this was a new source upload, sorry
<pitti> powerpc is busted, libgnome-desktop3 is not installable for some reason, and I don't know why
<didrocks> oh no worry, was just interested in why it was needed :)
<pitti> the porter chroots have no -proposed
<didrocks> urgh, not good
<pitti> and I didn't find a powerpc FTBFS which caused thsi
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+builds?build_text=&build_state=failed&arch_tag=powerpc
<pitti> the very first -proposed FTBFS there is already due to the libgnome-desktop3 installability
<pitti> so, NFC about that one :(
<didrocks> pitti: "the porter chroots have no -proposed", you mean, you can't log on adare for instance, get a chroot there and apt-get install the deps to be able to see what's wrong?
<pitti> didrocks: correct
<pitti> in -updates everythign is fine
<didrocks> waow
<pitti> well, at least apt-get install doesn't complain
<didrocks> it will block a lot of updates…
<didrocks> yeah
<pitti> it might very well be a binary in universe or so
<didrocks> hum, how come? you mean the binary would have been incrr
<didrocks> incorrectly copied to universe?
<pitti> perhaps
<pitti> I really don't know
<pitti> and I don't feel like sitting down for hours trying to debug this, since frankly, I effing don't care about powerpc
<didrocks> yeah, those install issues are quite a pain, not sure if soyuz can be better in detecting that and trying to recursively install deps so that we can have more insight just looking at logs
<didrocks> indeed
<chrisccoulson> heh, +1000 about not caring about powerpc
<didrocks> seems we don't ship anymore /usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop
<didrocks> causing bug #876788
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 876788 in nautilus "Many users upgrading from 11.04 or eariler will be unable to open trash; flash drives & if using Classic session places in nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876788
<didrocks> seems we don't have any desktop file providing this anymore
<didrocks> I guess it's because nautilus 3 dropped the "show desktop option"
<didrocks> and so don't need a --no-desktop one
<didrocks> (desktop file)
<didrocks> running nautilus %U seems to DTRT
<rodrigo_> can anyone replicate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/878486 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 878486 in gnome-settings-daemon "gsd-printer crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,In progress]
<chrisccoulson> hmm, i think it might be time to restart my session
<chrisccoulson> it's only lunchtime, and it already feels like it's been filled with glue
 * rodrigo_ lunch
 * kenvandine heads out to get a flu shot before risking ubuflu, be back in a bit
<pitti> dpm: just saw Kenneth's mail about getting full -base oneiric langpacks this week
<dpm> hi pitti
<pitti> dpm: I disabled the cronjob and told https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+language-packs to get me a full export
<pitti> dpm: but the next automatic one will only arrive on Friday, right?
<pitti> and I'll be on holiday then
<pitti> dpm: would it be possible to kick off an export now?
<pitti> dpm: alternatively I can manuall fake one by taking the last full and yesterday's delta tarball
<pitti> depending on how recent we want this to be
<dpm> pitti, yeah, the next one will be available on Friday. Let me see if a Launchpad losa can arrange an export for us. I think that'd be less work for you.
<pitti> dpm: it's not much work to generate a merged one
<pitti> I have a script for it
<pitti> but it wouldn't be the latest and greatest translations
<dpm> pitti, let me ask on #launchpad for someone to arrange the export, and if they haven't come back to us in ~1h, let's go for the merged one. What do you think?
<pitti> dpm: sounds great
<dpm> ok, asked on #launchpad
<pitti> dpm: cheers
<cyphermox> good morning@
<dpm> pitti, translations full export running. If nothing breaks in the meantime, it should be available in ~16 hours time
<pitti> dpm: yay, thanks
<dpm> np :)
<mitya57> Can somebody help me?
<mitya57> I just received a mail from Launchpad
<mitya57> On 2011-10-25 12:03z (1 hours 43 minutes ago), you uploaded a file with Hausa (ha) translations for nautilus in Ubuntu Oneiric package "nautilus" to Launchpad.  We were unable to import the file because of errors in its format:  Line 7165: Unsupported plural case number.
<mitya57> Line 7165 of that file is "#~ msgstr[6] ""
<jbicha> I merged webkit 1.6, is there a particular time of day it's better to push that into the repositories?
<CarlFK> mitya57: whats line 7166?   (maybe the reject line starts at 0)
<mitya57> CarlFK: 7166: #~ "<b>Irin Zane:</b> %s (%s)\n"
<mitya57> All lines from 7088 are commented out
<mitya57> And I didn't change anything related to translations in this upload
<cyphermox> mitya57: translations get merged with LP too
<mitya57> cyphermox: I know, of course, but I'm just wondering what's the case of this error
<cyphermox> heh, check line 7165? :)
<cyphermox> nevermind, I see it up
<mitya57> Anybody can find it @ http://launchpadlibrarian.net/83650335/ha.po
<cyphermox> mitya57: afaict it should have failed parsing before that
<cyphermox> nplurals=2 in headers, you should only have up to two entries for msgstr[x]... that said, it also shouldn't crash because that's all commented out :)
<dobey> right
<dobey> what cyphermox said. 6 > 2, and so there's a problem :)
<mitya57> Should I acknowledge "ha"-translationteam?
<mitya57> BTW, 5 also > 2, why it doesn't like *that* line?
<cyphermox> mitya57: clearly there's a bug there in what parses the po file
<cyphermox> mitya57: I wouldn't worry *too* much about the error message, but still file a bug against launchpad for the error, possibly with that ha.po file attached
 * mitya57 is reporting a bug
<mitya57> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/319243 explains the situation
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 319243 in launchpad "KeyError for excessive plural forms" [Medium,Fix released]
<mitya57> Launchpad doesn't support >= 6 plural forms (starting with 0)
<mitya57> And it tries to load them even if they're commented (to show them in "Suggestions")
<cyphermox> ah, interesting
<cyphermox> well, now we know
<cyphermox> as for the rest, it remains "wrong" to keep 27 different plural forms, but that's just something to bring up upstream for them to clean up their po files
<dobey> well, it's not wrong, if the language has 27 different plural forms
<dobey> but i'm pretty sure Hausa doesn't, given the header stating it only has 2 :)
<cyphermox> d'oh, he's gone
<cyphermox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/319243 would have benefited a re-open I guess
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 319243 in launchpad "KeyError for excessive plural forms" [Medium,Fix released]
<cyphermox> actually nevermind, I just fail at parsing the bug description
 * jbicha looks for a sponsor for webkit 1.6...
<cyphermox> seb128: what would be the best way to deal with an extra patch I'd like to add to e-d-s 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (to fix POP delete-after-days); just upload 3.2.1-0ubuntu2 to -proposed?
<seb128> cyphermox, yes
<seb128> cyphermox, is the bug a regression from the current sru?
<cyphermox> that's just going to superseded it
<cyphermox> no, it's something else on top of it
<cyphermox> it was broken in 3.2.0 too
<seb128> how long is the sru in?
<cyphermox> that's why people lost email on pop accounts, it defaulted to delete after 7 days, I discussed it with mbarnes and the default is changed to 0
<seb128> either you wait for the new one to move to updates
<cyphermox> 6 days now
<seb128> or reactivate the counter with a new one
<pitti> hey seb128
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: pretty well, thanks! how is the sprint going?
<seb128> pitti, quite good so far
<seb128> doing a lightdm SRU hacking session with robert_ancell and agateau at the moment
<pitti> nice!
<seb128> pitti, good SRU work today btw
<seb128> nice to see those pygobject and nautilus bugs fixedf
<pitti> thanks; got these nautilus patches reviewed, and some pygobject fixes
<seb128> saw that ;-)
<ricotz> hello
<seb128> do we have sometime who feels like working on bug #873334
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 873334 in lightdm "the upstart job is missing support for 'text' command" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873334
<ricotz> pitti, hi :), the mutter update has the same issue last time, it includes a debian-changes patch which reverts the former one
<ricotz> *as last time
<seb128> bug #864174 as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 864174 in lightdm "boot hangs waiting for lightdm after purging gdm (wrong default-display-manager)" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864174
<pitti> ricotz: argh
<seb128> (it seems prerm in gdm screw the default)
<ricotz> pitti, would you be so kind and bump these ppa builds? https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+builds
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+builds?build_text=&build_state=pending
<pitti> ricotz: done
<ricotz> pitti, thank you
<pitti> seb128: can do 873334, feel free to assign to me
 * pitti bbl
<seb128> pitti, danke
<desrt> seb128: you're missing an awesome meeting!!
<seb128> desrt, oh, what a shame!!!
<jbicha> seb128: are any of 3.3 updates safe or should we wait to discuss next week?
<seb128> jbicha, wait for next week
<seb128> we don't know if they will depends on i.e new glib or new GTK in a month time and if that would conflict with decision we will take
<jbicha> ok, no problem
<jbicha> so mutter ftbfs on arm but I don't have a clue how to handle arm build failures
<ogra_> not differently to any other build failures i would propose
<ogra_> read the logs, identify the issue, google for a patch, if you dont find one, file a bug and notify ubuntu-arm and linaro
<ricotz> jbicha, hi, it includes a debian-changes patch which is probably the reason
<jbicha> ricotz: thanks
<jbicha> ogra_: well I don't have any Ubuntu-capable ARM hardware to verify whether something works
<ogra_> jbicha, but you can read logs :)
<ricotz> jbicha, if you are looking for an update gconf 3.2.1 would be nice (when it gets released)
<ogra_> eventually it might end up in #ubuntu-arm, but its always helpful for us if the dev does at least some research in advance
<ricotz> you can set up a builder using qemu too
<ogra_> jbicha, and i'm fighting hard with the management to get at least one arm device into every team
<jbicha> my primary laptop has stupid Intel no-hardware-virtualization
<ogra_> so someone in -desktop should eventually be able to help doing a test build
<ogra_> up to then you have us (ubuntu-arm)
<jbicha> ricotz: yes, I'm waiting for gconf 3.2.1 too
<ogra_> we're also trying to get public arm PPAs ready since a while, sadly now armhf came up which steals the buildds dedicated for this
<ogra_> once thats bootstrapped there should be public arm PPAs though, so you can do testbuilds yourself
<ricotz> ogra_, nice, this sounds great
<ogra_> ricotz, yeah, sounded great over a year ago already ... sadly life in arm land is slow ...
<ogra_> (we should move to "leg" that should be able to _run_ faster :P )
<Laney> everyone wants that gconf
<Laney> banshee chewing the cpu is trés annoying
<ogra_> Laney, well, i wish it would chew cpu here
<ogra_> it sadly doesnt get that far on arm
<Laney> i heard :(
<Laney> is it mono or banshee that broke?
<ogra_> tomboy and f-spot work in tests
<ogra_> so i would say either banshee itself or some special function the others dont use
<Laney> did you try banshee 2.2.0 w/mono 2.6 (natty)?
<ogra_> i think NCommander and GrueMaster tried a lot of combos
<Laney> try the muinshee interface
<Laney> that should have a lot less gtk (to see if it's the custom widgetry)
<ogra_> Bug 857299 btw
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 857299 in banshee "banshee window remain white on startup on armel" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857299
<bjsnider> ricotz, i think gconf 3.2.1 is being released today
<bjsnider> and it fixes at least 2 bugs
<ricotz> bjsnider, yeah, but there isnt a tarball yet
<pitti> good night everyone!
<dobey> night pitti
<dobey> mterry: can you get my two oneiric-proposed proposals into oneiric-proposed (at least uploaded and waiting for archive admin to approve)?
<achiang> has anyone heard of a bug where moving your mouse to the left edge of the desktop causes the screen to go blank?
<achiang> running unity in oneiric
<achiang> didn't see anything in a quick search in LP
<dobey> that sounds extremely weird
<achiang> does the fact that synergy is running, and that the 2nd panel is on the left edge have anything to do with it?
<mterry> dobey, ok.  The two "slow music store link" ones?
<dobey> mterry: yep. libu1 and banshee; the banshee one also fixes a more severe issue where banshee ends up going nuts, if there is no network
<achiang> seb128: ^^
<seb128> no I didn't
<achiang> seb128: any clues on how to start debugging?
<seb128> no idea, maybe #ubuntu-x guys have an issue or the xorg logs
<seb128> seems like it could be a video driver bug
<achiang> seb128: ah, ok. should have started there, thanks
<seb128> yw
<zyga> hi, where does LANGUAGE get set?
<zyga> somehow my language is set to chinese and I cannot change it in the language selector applet
<zyga> (it is grayed out)
<zyga> out)
<dobey> zyga: usually you pick it when logging in
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/868032 => could somebody check this one ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 868032 in nautilus "nautilus progress window marked skipped, not managed by gnome-shell" [Low,Confirmed]
<zyga> dobey, in lightdm?
<zyga> dobey, where?
<dupondje> seems like its caused by a patch in ubuntu only
<dobey> zyga: there is a gear icon next to your name i think, you click on that and choose language, iirc
<zyga> dobey, I just did, I could select my session, not language though
 * zyga logs out to check again
<cyphermox> zyga: no need
<cyphermox> it's not there
<dobey> oops
<dobey> oh i guess it's not there :(
<dobey> and is supposed to be an indicator thing at the top of lightdm i suppose, but also not there
<cyphermox> zyga: what's greyed out in language-selector, the language list at the top?
<zyga> cyphermox, yes
<zyga> it's highly unintuitive
<zyga> I managed to drag english to the top
<cyphermox> quite unusual
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> that should be enough
<zyga> chinese was at the top and I did not know how to move it down
<zyga> anyway, I could _not_ change language in lightdm
<dobey> zyga: yeah, that is apparently a rather horrible regression in oneiric :(
<zyga> dobey, I don't mind it being missing that much, I just did mind chinese :)
<zyga> LANGUAGE is confusing to be honest
<zyga> it seems to be crashing xchat-gnome here
<mterry> dobey, heyo.  a couple things about your u1ms patches
<dobey> mterry: hey
<mterry> dobey, (1) the libubuntuone patch doesn't apply cleanly to oneiric.  Easy to fix, but looks like it was originally made on a different version of the source
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> it applies here
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i'll look, and yes it's easy to fix if it doesn't
<mterry> dobey, had to apply this patch to the tree: dobey, (2) after both patches, starting Banshee with a long do
<mterry> whoops
<mterry> dobey, this patch: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/719040/
<mterry> dobey, (2) after both patches, starting Banshe with a u1ms URL does not switch to the music store after startup
<dobey> sigh
<mterry> will make those comments on the merges too, for posterity
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> banshee is not fun
<dobey> i was having that issue as well in testing, as there seems to be a race within banshee itself
<mterry> :-/
<dobey> i could repeat it easily even. while i was testing, i added a logging call to another part of the banshee code, to help debug. when i did that, it started working right. then i removed that added call and it continued to work correctly :(
<dobey> so i really have no idea why it's not switching, exactly. stupid heisenbug race inside banshee :(
<mterry> dobey, does it do that before your patches?
<dobey> mterry: currently in oneiric, loading a u1ms:// url will take at least 10 seconds after banshee is started, to happen. so it simply isn't there because it's way after it would occur
<mterry> dobey, I see, "working through obscurity"  :)
<dobey> mterry: but current banshee is weird, because if you click and link, and banshee opens, and you hit play or something, it will just seemingly randomly switch to the u1ms view
<mterry> @pilot out
<mterry> whoops
<mterry> tremolux, today, all the for-purchase apps lost their icons in software-center.  :-/
<tremolux> mterry: hrm, yes, I see that  :/
<tremolux> mterry: I'll look into this, thank you for the head's up!
<dobey> mterry, tremolux: what airline are you guys taking to orlando? i don't recognize "b6" :)
<tremolux> dobey: JetBlue, but..."b6"??
<tremolux> mterry: if you click into the description page for one of the apps, does the icon appear (after a short moment?)
<dobey> tremolux: yeah, i was looking at the canonical wiki page that lists everyone to see who was arriving the same time as i, and saw your flight numbers were "b6 432" or something like that
<mterry> tremolux, yeah
<mterry> tremolux, but even after doing that, the main page doesn't update to show the icon
<mterry> ("main page" == "welcome/dashboard thing")
<tremolux> mterry: yep, but if I restart s-c, it does for me
<mterry> tremolux, yup, you're right
<tremolux> mterry: (initial guess) seems like the icons were updated on the server side for some reason, and so the cache was no longer valid
<tremolux> mterry: and the new UI isn't good about handling an updated cache in the main screen
<mterry> tremolux, this was around the time that I noticed we have new books for purchase (which, btw, don't appear as newer than the other packages, though I'm 99% confident they are)
<mterry> tremolux, so I could easily believe updated server-side cache
<tremolux> mterry: yep, looking in my cache I can see the icon names are all new...hrm
<achiang> hi, if one is using ccm and has disabled "bring to front on click".... how do you actually bring the window to the front after that? :)
<mterry> achiang, alt-tab?
<jbrett> <chuckle>
<achiang> mterry: i guess the old behavior was alt-click
<jbrett> achiang is asking because I asked him in another channel. :)
<mterry> achiang, there are a few patches against compiz adding alt-click in LP
<achiang> mterry: ah, nice! so currently known to not work?
<mterry> achiang, yeah
<achiang> mterry: do you happen to have the bug # handy? then jbrett can go subscribe
<jbrett> mterry: is that by design, or a bug?
<mterry> achiang, jbrett: bug 881329 and bug 880672
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 881329 in compiz "Alt+click should raise with raise-on-click disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881329
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 880672 in unity "Clicking panel should raise maximised window with raise-on-click disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/880672
<mterry> jbrett, likely a bug
<achiang> mterry: woot, thanks
<mterry> an overlooked use case
<jbrett> mterry: thx!
<dobey> hrmm
<jbrett> wow, this whole global/galactic menu thing really sucks, especially with focus-follows-mouse turned on.
<jbrett> by the time I navigate across my screen to get to the menu bar, I've usually inadvertently passed over some other window, so I get the wrong menu.
<jbrett> double-lose..
<mterry> jbrett, yeah, focus-follows-mouse is rough.  I think there are existing bugs/thoughts on solving it.  But I don't know those bug numbers off hand like I did the alt-click ones
<jbrett> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/674138
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 674138 in unity ""Global" appmenu breaks sloppy focus" [Low,Won't fix]
<jbrett> :)
<mterry> there ya go
<jbrett> looks like the only way to make it usable for now is "apt-get purge appmenu\*" :(
<jbrett> I'm trying really hard not to just disable stuff I dislike at first (like the GM), as I assume there was some thought and effort put into it, and once I get over the "this isn't the same as what I'm used to" stage, I might actually like it :)
<jbrett> but I'm not finding another way around this one, if it's marked "won't fix"..
<desrt> ronoc: yo
<ronoc> desrt, hey
<ronoc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bugs?search=Search&field.importance=Critical&field.status=New&field.status=Incomplete&field.status=Confirmed&field.status=Triaged&field.status=In+Progress&field.status=Fix+Committed
<desrt> 'debian it not work good on my PC'
<m4n1sh> I keep getting "totem-playlist.h:65:2: error: unknown type name 'GtkVBox'" everytime I try to build totem
<m4n1sh> anyone else getting it
<m4n1sh> is this something to do with dependency not being correct?
<RAOF> m4n1sh: Is that in a build chroot?  It sounds like a missing #include, missing dependency, or (least likely) GtkVBox being removed after deprecation.
<m4n1sh> RAOF: not doing on a chroot
<m4n1sh> doing it in a clean vm
<m4n1sh> did a build-dep totem
<m4n1sh> and then installed valac and libzeitgeist-dev to enable a plugin which is a soft-dep
<m4n1sh> RAOF: I got this version from ubuntu's version
<m4n1sh> I guess there is a downstream patch
<RAOF> Possibly, but that seems strange.
<m4n1sh> nope. not available
<m4n1sh> initially it failed to build on oneiric
<m4n1sh> so i tried on a clean chroot using pbuilder
<m4n1sh> failed
<m4n1sh> and then now trying in a vm
<m4n1sh> apt-get build-dep should install all the dependencies
<jbicha> are you using any PPAs? it's totem you're trying to build, right?
<m4n1sh> jbicha: yes
<m4n1sh> not using any PPA on a fresh vm
<jbicha> which version of totem?
<m4n1sh> the one present in oneiric
<m4n1sh> got it using apt-get source
<m4n1sh> output where it fails
<m4n1sh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719251/
<m4n1sh> jbicha: if I remember, you take care of totem
<jbicha> m4n1sh: not exactly, but I did do the last upload a week ago; I'm not sure what's wrong with your setup
<jbicha> do you know how to use sbuild or pbuilder?
<m4n1sh> yes
<m4n1sh> I did that too
<m4n1sh> failed
<m4n1sh> that is what troubling me
<m4n1sh> doing it in a clean chrooted environment should be fine
<RAOF> It's just built successfully for me.
<m4n1sh> :(
<jbicha> m4n1sh: ask your computer's manufacturer for a refund! ;)
<m4n1sh> jbicha: :)
<m4n1sh> there is a package named libtotem-plparser-dev
<m4n1sh> jbicha: is this the cause of the problem?
<m4n1sh> grr. it is already installed
<jbicha> m4n1sh: you can compare with the build logs at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/3.0.1-0ubuntu7.1
<dobey> m4n1sh: do you have the build flag enabled which disables the usage of deprecated APIs in GTK?
<m4n1sh> dobey: nope
<m4n1sh> now I checked. it works fine in chrooted environment
<m4n1sh> but not on my dev machine
<dobey> m4n1sh: are you *sure* about that? it sounds like your problem is exactly that
<m4n1sh> I have gnome2 enabled too
<m4n1sh> dobey: but I also had it running on a fresh oneiric install
<m4n1sh> inside a vm
<dobey> m4n1sh: no CFLAGS env var set or anything?
<m4n1sh> nope
<m4n1sh> got a fresh oneiric vm
<m4n1sh> apt-get build-dep totem
<m4n1sh> and got 2 more -dev packages
<m4n1sh> and tried building
<m4n1sh> failed
<RAOF> dobey: Is GtkVBox deprecated?
<m4n1sh> it does show in Gtk3
<dobey> yes
<bryceh> bugs #876711 850749 872932 873191  are all broken brightness functionality, mostly starting around a couple weeks ago.  anyone recognize that offhand?  known gnome-power-manager issue?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 876711 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Screen brightness resets to minimized when screen turns off" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876711
<RAOF> Ah, I clearly need to revise my Gtk :)
<m4n1sh> RAOF: dobey: install the package libgtk-3-dev and check  /usr/include/gtk-3.0/gtk/gtkvbox.h
<m4n1sh> I hope this is the correct dev package
<dobey> m4n1sh: check it for what? it's there, but it's deprecated
<m4n1sh> dobey: then what is the -dev package for gtk?
<dobey> m4n1sh: what do you mean?
<m4n1sh> means totem is dependent on gtk
<m4n1sh> libgtk-3.0
<dobey> VBox is deprecated
<m4n1sh> so to compile totem
<m4n1sh> gtk's development headers need to be there
<dobey> yes, and apparently is using deprecated API
<dobey> yes, and you had the totem-dev package installed without the gtk-dev package?
<m4n1sh> ?
<m4n1sh> didnt understand
<dobey> you had the totem development stuff installed, but it didn't pull in the ones that totem depends on (ie gtk+)?
<m4n1sh> yes
<m4n1sh> i installed totem build-deps
<RAOF> Mmmmm.  Non-deterministic kernel panics on boot.  This laptop really has had a bad week. :(
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-26
<bryceh> reinstall?
<RAOF> I plan to.
<RAOF> But possibly on a hard drive with a lower rate of bad sector growth.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: e6420? :)
<bryceh> heya Sarvatt - ideas on the brightness failing to reset after resume bugs?  I checked gnome-power-manager but not finding obvious signs that it was a regression.  You got any ideas?  Kernel?
<Sarvatt> i have no idea, was bugging kamal about those last week. its either kernel or userspace and definitely not x-x-v-intel at any rate
<bryceh> yeah trying to figure out a more sensible home for them
<bryceh> probably some ACPI wonkiness
<achiang> bryceh: sorry for sticking my nose in here, but might that be related to also not saving the brightness level between reboots?
<bryceh> achiang, it could well be (which might implicate gnome-settings-daemon)
<bryceh> achiang, however something like that I'd expect we'd see a LOT more bug reports than this even
<achiang> bryceh: i've had such a bug on my back burner for several months (although it was for ARM, not x86)
<achiang> s/was/is/
<achiang> bryceh: i don't think that's been working since lucid (in the reboot case)
<achiang> in fact, on my x86 laptop, it's not working in oneiric afaict
<bryceh> interesting.  I know I've seen similar things on my laptops in the past, but don't think they're affected currently
<bryceh> although, a few of those laptops are still on natty so maybe the bug still lies in wait for me?  ;-)
<achiang> i could try and reboot now
<achiang> give me a sec
<achiang> on AC power, intel gfx, just used my keyboard hotkeys to set to dimmest setting
<achiang> time to reboot
<achiang> ... and i'm back
<achiang> and brightness is back to max
<bryceh> hrm
<achiang> come to think of it, my cursory investigation was that after a reboot, we go back to whatever the default setting is, via g-s-d
<bryceh> so yeah, seems something in userspace (g-s-d probably?) is not remembering things properly
<bryceh> achiang, thanks; I'll bump these bugs there and hopefully someone more knowledgeable can take them where they need to go
<achiang> does userspace know if a hotkey has been pressed?
<bryceh> yes, it gets bubbled up via acpi
<achiang> i was thinking if it gets eaten by firmware then userspace would never know about it
<bryceh> hmm, that's possible
<achiang> bryceh: what are the bug #? i'd like to subscribe
<RAOF> Sarvatt: No; x200s :(
<bryceh> achiang, bugs 876711 850749 872932 873191
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 876711 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Screen brightness resets to minimized when screen turns off" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876711
<achiang> bryceh: thanks
<cyphermox> RAOF: I already have a fair amount of the korean IME and stuff installed, so I can test the font for you as well (though my understanding of korean is *very* limited)
<RAOF> cyphermox: Thanks.
<RAOF> That'll drop one of the longer-standing sponsorship items off the queue.
<cyphermox> won't some changes to fontconfig or whatever be needed to have it select that font by default
<RAOF> Next, to prod until plymouth upstream is happy with the logging patch :)
<RAOF> cyphermox: Yes, there will be; those changes are all waiting to be sponsored.
<cyphermox> e.g. normally my font is Ubuntu, but the korean character should be falling through to another font or something
<cyphermox> oh ok
<RAOF> There's fontconfig, language-selector, and ubuntu-seeds changes ready and waiting.
<cyphermox> RAOF: ok, I manually patched font-config, it should mostly take care of it
 * cyphermox reboots
<cyphermox> RAOF: well, my IME fails in quassel, but I can otherwise not immediately notice issues
<RAOF> And the fonts look good/better?
 * RAOF heads off to an appointment.
<cyphermox> looks okay, I don't use it enough day to day to say it looks better, just no glaring issues
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> Morning pitti.
<RAOF> Hey pitti
 * pitti waves Australiawards, hey guys!
<micahg> RAOF: can you join #ubuntu-bugs for a minute?
<RAOF> Build starts in 19 hours?  My, we're hammering the build farm :)
<micahg> RAOF: what type of build?
<RAOF> PPA build.
<micahg> ah, yeah, some of the builders are off doing other things
<rodrigo_> morning
<pitti> hey rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> hi pitti
<Sweetshark> pitti: Have a minute for discussing SRUing for Libreoffice?
<pitti> Sweetshark: sure
<Sweetshark> pitti: i thought #842566 is just a dupe of #732412, but we still/again have the workaround for that in the latest package so this is not the issue (and I assume it to be NOTOURBUG for LO because bamf has to take care of that).
<pitti> bug 842566
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 842566 in unity "Libreoffice and unity integration broken." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842566
<pitti> bug 732412
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732412 in unity-2d "LibreOffice Writer has no icon in Unity and is labeled "LibreOffice Small Device Format Importer"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732412
<pitti> understood so far
<pitti> Sweetshark: I thought seb128 asked you to remove the workaround for precise, for a proper fix
<pitti> but that's not "SRU"
<Sweetshark> bug 873702 disappeared after rebuilding LO-l10n with all the changes in LO (yay for split l10n), so that is an easy fix. However, 3.4.4 has been freezed as first rc today, so maybe it would be better to release 3.4.4 as an SRU.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 873702 in libreoffice "some function names in Calc appear in english others in local language (mixed up) " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873702
<Sweetshark> a lot of the changes in 3.4.4 are by me and thus patched in our packages already anyway.
<pitti> Sweetshark: so the question is whether or not to SRU 3.4.4?
<Sweetshark> right. And 843566 is not an Libreoffice issue but jasoncwarner_ found it important so I will make a comment wrt to that on the bug, I guess.
<ogra_> hmm, do we have any mail check app that doesnt require to run a full mail proggy but still works with the indicator (indicator-biff or some such) ?
<pitti> Sweetshark: the previous SRU went quite fine, so if 3.4.4 is again just a couple of fixes, sounds fine
<pitti> ogra_: not in main AFAIK
<ogra_> pitti, well, my netbook doesnt care for main :)
<pitti> ogra_: OOI, why do you need a mail check app? I think "always" should be 99% correct for you?
 * ogra_ sees gm-notify but that seems to be gmail only
<pitti> save yourself some work interruptions, don't use mail notifications
<pitti> (that's for everyone, not just ogra)
<ogra_> pitti, sylpheed is the only usable mail app on my arm netbook, all others force it to its knees, sylpheed doesnt a) have any indicator integration and b) i would like to not have it permanently running
<pitti> ogra_: all others except mutt, of course :) (SCNR)
<ogra_> so something like a mailbox check applet that hooks into the indicator would be needed here
<pitti> ogra_: but anyway, perhaps you can include biff status into your $PS1?
<ogra_> pitti, well, i have considered mutt, but somehow i like the GUI :)
<pitti> ogra_: yeah, I was mostly j/k there
<pitti> but I'm actually quite serious about not using mail notification in the first place
<ogra_> well, i would like to use mutt, but dont want to learn it right before traveling :)
<Sweetshark> ogra_: but mutt is the _Canonical_ mail client!
<ogra_> pitti, well, if i dont use the notification it means i need to run the app all the time
<pitti> ogra_: why?
<ogra_> pitti, to see if there is new mail ?
<ogra_> since i have no notification :)
<pitti> ogra_: so if you open it once every three hours or so (morning, lunch, afternoon), that shoudl be fine?
<pitti> email != chat
<ogra_> sure ... but that means i have to actively care :)
<ogra_> i want my system to take care and tell me if its needed to open the app
<pitti> try not to check mail every 5 seconds, and be surprised about the productivity gain
<ogra_> more efficient :)
<Sweetshark> ogra_: I dont need a notification (and actually I am not polling imap anymore). If two minutes have passed since the last mailcheck, I _know_ I have new mail anyway.
<pitti> ogra_: heh, so far I was violently arguing against providing email notifications by default
<ogra_> pitti, my app chacks every 5 mins and pops up a notify-send if i actually have relevant mail
<pitti> ogra_: but anyway, e-d-s should provide this, no?
<pitti> ogra_: or is that only evolution itself?
<ogra_> hmm, i didnt think about using e-d-s with sylpheed
<ogra_> might work, but will likely require to at least set up evo once
<ogra_> for the account
 * ogra_ only has 512M ram here i have to be very selective what i pick to run permanently
 * pitti puts up another "email is not a synchronous medium" banner
<pitti> ogra_: yes, even e-d-s shoudl be quite heavy there, so that's probably not appropriate
<ogra_> well, i only want to know if its worth to waste the time/resources for starting the app
<pitti> ogra_: you could use offlineimap and integrate biff into $PS1 ?
<ogra_> and given i cant get rid of the indicator easily, i can as well use it
 * ogra_ wishes there was just a script api for it 
<ogra_> i.e. notify-send  -to indicator-message "you have blah new mails"
<Sweetshark> ogra_: like zenity --notification -text="foo" ?
<ogra_> Sweetshark, yeah, but hooked into the indicator we force the user to use
<ogra_> Sweetshark, i use already a notify-send in sypleed if new mail arrives
<ogra_> i just would like to not have the mail app in the bg all the time
<pitti> ogra_: perhaps d-bus send to com.canonical.indicator.messages? com.canonical.dbusmenu.Event() sounds promising
<ogra_> hmm, i will look into that
<ogra_> a wrapper around offlineimap or some such would probably do
<ogra_> still i think having a script api for indicator stuff would be a good idea
<ogra_> 8a zenity extension, or notify-send addon)
<pitti> if the dbus interface works, then it's rather easy to script it
<ogra_> for me, yes :)
<ogra_> or for you
<ogra_> i just think offering it in the known tools might be more comfortable
<chrisccoulson> wtf @ bug 881813???
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 881813 in thunderbird "Mozilla Thunderbird Crashes suddenly on opening" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881813
<chrisccoulson> desrt, any idea how we can get in to that situation? ("GLib-GObject-WARNING **: cannot register existing type `GCancellable'")?
<Laney> we ♥ bugs
<chrisccoulson> got it
<chrisccoulson> having a local glib install in /usr/local does it
<chrisccoulson> b'ah
<chrisccoulson> i bet that's because ctypes doesn't honour the ld search paths
<chrisccoulson> so we end up with 2 copies of glib mapped
<chrisccoulson> that's always going to end in tears
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, ^^^ ;)
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, it just uses dlopen, so i'm not sure why it loads the wrong one
<chrisccoulson> and it doesn't specify an absolute path :/
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin, are you there?
<didrocks> good morning
<rodrigo_> hi didrocks
<smspillaz> (it's early ....)
<didrocks> smspillaz: less then yesterday and less than the day before :)
<pitti> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> didrocks: not bad, not bad; doing 5 times at once right now, trying to unwind the stack a bit
<pitti> s/times/things/
<pitti> (correct spelling is not amongst these 5 things apparently)
<didrocks> :-)
<didrocks> good luck, hoping that you can still find some quiet time and don't have to rush too much
<pitti> hey GunnarHj
<GunnarHj> Hello pitti
<GunnarHj> pitti: Did you see my attempt to ping you yesterday?
<pitti> probably got lost, sorry
<GunnarHj> pitti: No problem, here it goes again. :)
<GunnarHj> pitti: Thanks for the upload of the a-s branch at bug 868346 to oneiric-proposed. Seems like the powerpc binaries won't be built until tonight.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 868346 in lightdm "Language selector broken in Ubuntu" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868346
<GunnarHj> Robert has commented on the lightdm MP, and he asks for your second opinion. I have responded with a branch update and a comment.
<pitti> ah, I did see that; the MP comment is in my mail, need to get to that
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok, just wanted to make sure it's on your todo list. ;-)
<glatzor> pitti, servus, you are already in the US?
<pitti> glatzor: no, not yet; flying on Saturday
 * pitti lunch, bbl
<glatzor> pitti, enjoy yourself
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<seif> rodrigo_, lunch ?
<seif> rnt u at uds?
<dobey> seif: uds is next week
<desrt> chrisccoulson: never seen that before.
<desrt> chrisccoulson: i assume it's because two people are trying to use the same name for an object
<chrisccoulson> desrt, it's because gio is being loaded from 2 different locations somehow
<chrisccoulson> i managed to recreate it here by installing a local copy in /usr/local/lib
<desrt> niiice
<chrisccoulson> but i didn't figure out why it happened yet, and now it stopped happening :(
<chrisccoulson> but we do dlopen a bunch of libs using ctypes
<rodrigo_> seif, yeah, not in orlando yet
<jincreator> pitti: Thanks for lots of merging. And I have a question about language-selector's fontconfig hack. Is it temporarily way and planning to remove?
<pitti> jincreator: I'm not so sure about that one; fontconfig is still a mystery to me, and I didn't write that stuff
<pitti> jincreator: I surely hoped that we wouldn't need to make that mess even worse with the new font, especially if the package already comes with its own fontconfig
<jincreator> pitti: Well, I think font package with fontconfig is wrong way. And for now, it can override some fontconfig by itself.
<jincreator> pitti: Anyway I write new comment few minutes ago.
<cyphermox> jbicha: might be interested in this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/881660
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 881660 in network-manager "wired cannot be disconnected using Shell network applet" [Medium,In progress]
<seb128> hey
<rodrigo_> hey seb128
<mdeslaur> seb128: any update on bug 848198? It's a PITA that my desktop breaks when update-manager installs updates...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 848198 in gconf "Sporadic gconf error messages" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848198
<seb128> hey rodrigo_ mdeslaur
<mdeslaur> seb128: good morning btw :)
<Laney> that is fixed in 3.2.1
<Laney> which does not appear to be released yet
<mdeslaur> we'll push 3.2.1 to oneiric once it comes out?
<Laney> hope so
<mdeslaur> ok, I'll be patient a little while longer :)
<seb128> mdeslaur, what Laney said
<pitti> jincreator: so what can the fontconfig snippet in language-selector do what the fontconfig snippet in the font package can't do?
<mdeslaur> seb128: thanks
<pitti> need to run out, time for sport
<seb128> hey pitti
<seb128> pitti, thanks for the guest session fix
<seb128> pitti, enjoy sport!
<Laney> it's a killer for banshee too
<Laney> one of the killers ;-)
<desrt> ronoc: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=662779
<desrt> seb128: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=662779
<ubot2> Gnome bug 662779 in gvariant "systemtap probes for gvariant" [Enhancement,New]
<ronoc> desrt, perfect, good work !
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<desrt> seb128: tia.
<seb128> Laney, do you know what is the status of the gtk3 bindings and the gtk3 banshee version?
<Laney> i heard that it runs but some widgets aren't right yet
<dobey> seb128: time to switch back to rhythmbox ;)
<seb128> time to try to find a good media player?
<dobey> i'd write one, but alas
<Laney> oh look, banshee was mentioned, someone summon the trolls
<dobey> Laney: if you think that's trolling, you ain't seen nothin' yet
<Laney> :(
<seb128> Laney, troll aside seems like quite some users have stability issues with the Oneiric version
<seb128> not that rhythmbox is any better
<Laney> possibly, but a lot of the problems have been external factors that manifest themselves in banshee
 * dobey has a proposed upload that fixes some of them
<dobey> i haven't really used rbox 3.x yet; my workstation is still on 11.04
<Laney> ye beauty
<seb128> Laney, gstreamer?
<seb128> Laney, i.e where should we put efforts if we want to improve things?
<Laney> gconf & libu1 are the main two that I am aware of
<Laney> porting is probably the main work that they could do with help on
<seb128> is there any gsettings mono binding?
<seb128> do you know what's the status of getting GTK3 mono bindings in debian or ubuntu?
<Laney> i am not aware of one
<seb128> which I guess would help on testing the gtk3 version
<Laney> when bindings are done there will be no problem in packaging them
<Laney> a gir parser for mono would help a lot. some people started working on that but i didn't see anything ready yet
<dobey> mterry: hrmm. seems like the files rest api is redirecting when the oauth signed request doesn't validate. probably the cause for that one bug about the 302
<dobey> i think there is some basic working GI support for mono now, but it's not well tested
<jincreator> pitti: Sorry, I can't understand what you are asking about. These 2 snippet can do anything what fontconfig file can do because they are fontconfig snippet. But if there's 2 snippet with different setting value, one will override another and it will be problem. Anyway enjoy your sports first!
<seb128> seems like that will not land for the LTS
<seb128> seems risky to land untested bindings and get banshee ported to it in one cycle
<dobey> seif: indeed.
<seif> dobey, r u flirting with me
<achiang> chrisccoulson: ping, have you ever heard of a bug in firefox 7 where text in the google search bar is invisible if instant search is turned on?
<dobey> seif: bah, seb quit right as i hit tab it seems
<Laney> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=648121
<ubot2> Gnome bug 648121 in general "Port to gtk3" [Enhancement,New]
<Laney> "help is welcome" :-)
<mterry> dobey, hmm..  do you have any ideas why the oauth signed request would stop validating?  (like in the middle of a backup)
<dobey> mterry: the token wasn't valid. no idea why. maybe user removed it from the u1 web site or something. and i'm not sure that is logged, if so. :-/
<mterry> dobey, hrm
<dobey> mterry: btw, i fixed up the libubuntuone branch for oneiric-proposed. :)
<mterry> dobey, ok, I'll look again.  Is there a way to test that fix in isolation?  i.e. without the banshee fix?
<dobey> mterry: not exactly. you can test it with current banshee, and it should happen faster, but it won't be as fast as it will with both pieces
<mterry> dobey, ok, well, I'll test and at least make sure I don't see regressions in time
<dobey> yeah, it's hard to test, because banshee can sometimes also be slow to start up, itself. and if you've already got banshee running, it should be pretty much instant anyway
<m4n1sh> jbicha: I hope this one is fine https://code.launchpad.net/~manishsinha/totem/enable-zg-dp-building/+merge/80492
<jbicha> m4n1sh: you need to make the same changes to debian/control.in that you do to debian/control
<dobey> mterry: also fixed up https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/precise/avahi/bring-back-gir/+merge/80103
<dobey> mterry: i'm not sure what to do about the crazy banshee race condition though
<mterry> dobey, looking at avahi
<m4n1sh> jbicha: done
<cyphermox> tkamppeter: I wonder if we really need a blueprint for printer modeswitching? AFAIK it's already in progress upstream
<tkamppeter> cyphermox, OK. Can you please give me links to upstream, to bug reports on LP, ...
<cyphermox> tkamppeter: upstream is there: www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/
<cyphermox> bugs are afaik usually reported either in LP or on their forum
<maya> seb128: coucou
<seb128> maya, :-P
<broder> man, it would be nice if i could xtrace a process that's already running
<RAOF> Yeah, no dice there.
<broder> seems like you'd only need some minor modifications to xlib to support it
<Sarvatt> broder: what protocols are you trying to trace?
<broder> Sarvatt: core, at this particular moment
<RAOF> Assuming, of course, that the application uses xlib :)
<broder> RAOF: i'm willing to require that
<Sarvatt> broder: git clone git://sarvatt.com/xtruss
<Sarvatt> checkout working branch if you want a little dri2
<RAOF> You could also, without terrible trouble, do some gdb scripting to attach to the X server and print out the protocol requests/replies for an arbitrary client.
<Sarvatt>   usage: xtruss [options] command [command arguments]       trace a new program
<Sarvatt>      or: xtruss [options] -p <resource id>     trace an X client by resource id
<Sarvatt>      or: xtruss [options] -p -         trace an X client selected interactively
<Sarvatt>      or: xtruss [options] -P           just run a logging proxy server
<Sarvatt> :)
<broder> oooh
<broder> Sarvatt wins :-D
<Sarvatt> output is a lot more readable than xtrace too, but its missing lots of protocol
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Funky!  How does that do its thing?
<broder> looks like xrecord?
<broder> yeah, comment at the top of uxxtruss.c says xrecord for attaching to running processes
<Sarvatt> argh, yeah xrecord
<broder> i think i need to put xrecord on my list of cool x things to learn more about
<Sarvatt> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/xtruss/ is the page for it, i just have it mirrored in git because i was adding dri2 to it at one point
<broder> maybe i'll try to package that up this weekend
<Sarvatt> and cgit rocks, http://sarvatt.com/git/cgit.cgi/xtruss/ http://sarvatt.com/git/cgit.cgi/xtruss-old/
<Sarvatt> broder: its a dead though
<Sarvatt> hasn't been any updates to it since 2009
<broder> aww
<RAOF> Not if you're adding DRI2 to it.
<RAOF> :P
<broder> kind of disturbed/impressed that it doesn't use xlib
<RAOF> Or xcb, presumably?L
<broder> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720206/
<Sarvatt> its a hacked up putty :)
<Sarvatt> awwh shoot
 * Sarvatt disappears again
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/git/cgit.cgi/xtruss-old/commit/?id=c033766fb553a3182e51d09fb7d0922cdecfde02 btw
<Sarvatt> ahh its very unreadable with current X, lots of unknownrequest spam. i haven't used it in about 1.5 years
<broder> and this is why we have grep
<broder> i find xtrace's formatting a bit more legible, but that might just be stockholm syndrome
<RAOF> A GUI for an xtrace/xtruss-alike would actually be pretty compelling.
<Sarvatt> oh I know why,  thats a limitation of using -p - and picking it with the mouse instead of launching the app with xtruss, it doesn't know what the extensions are
<broder> hmph. it'd be nice if it looked up atoms from ChangeProperty and such
<broder> i wonder how hard it would be to use XRECORD as an input source for wireshark...
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-27
<CarlFK> install oneiric, run app, compiz eats memory, doesn't release it when app is closed.  compiz trunk, no eat memory.
<CarlFK> app = dvswitch, it's from debian, http://alioth.debian.org/plugins/scmgit/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=dvswitch/dvswitch.git;a=blob;f=src/mixer_window.cpp;h=961f57a89a70f71ae2dc6e0d24e8086bf26df378;hb=HEAD
<CarlFK> is ubuntu+1 installable, and have a different flavor of compiz?
<CarlFK> what can I use to log compiz memory usage over a 12 hour period?
<bjsnider> CarlFK, you could run it with valgrind
<Emiliano008> ##opensource-es
<CarlFK> bjsnider: run compiz or dvswitch ?
<CarlFK> guessing compiz - looking for how it is run... any tips?
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> jincreator: yes, so my question was why we need to put that snippet into language-selector when we can put it into ttf-nanum
<RAOF> Morning pitti!
<pitti> hey RAOF
<RAOF> xorg-server in oneiric-proposed is ready to be promoted to -updates, but launchpad times out when trying to copy it.  Just a heads up should you start your run through the sru queue :)
<bjsnider> hyperair, is that libnotify fix getting into oneiric or am i the only one who gets to use it?
<hyperair> bjsnider: it will be getting into oneiric.
<bjsnider> oh, i thought i was special
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> it's just that the fix i gave you was slightly sketchy, and i'd like to talk to the notify-sharp upstream before making an official upload
<hyperair> and notify-sharp's upstream is kinda.. er.. missing.
<bjsnider> they're missing? hire indiana jones to find them
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> well i'm sure he'll be back
<bjsnider> who, indy?
<hyperair> no i mean slomo
<pitti> RAOF: ah, seems you are currently working on oneiric SRUs? doing natty/lucid queues then
<RAOF> pitti: Yeah, making my way through the queue slowly!
<pitti> RAOF: if you need a hand, I can start from the other end of the queue
<RAOF> I suspect things are going to get less complicated than lightdm :)
<RAOF> I'll be ok.
<pitti> ah, heh, yes
<pitti> thanks
<pitti> well, I won't be bored today even without 2 hours of SRUs, still a lot to get done before UDS
 * RAOF heads out to collect Sam
<CarlFK> I want to run compiz under valgrind - it it as simple as: pkill compbiz; valgrind compbiz?
<chrisccoulson> good morning everyone
<RAOF> Hey chrisccoulson
<RAOF> Hey ara ;)
<ara> hey RAOF
<chrisccoulson> hi RAOF, how are you?
<ara> I received your email, sorry I didn't reply yet. I will get mlegris to bring a hybrid system for you and one for bryceh to UDS
<RAOF> chrisccoulson: I'm pretty well.  Strangely perking up after a slightly sleepy day's work ;)
<pitti> hey ara
<RAOF> ara: Woot!  Thanks!
<pitti> morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi pitti
<bryceh> ara, great thanks
<rodrigo_> morning
<Sweetshark> pitti: does a blueprint starting with desktop-p but not tracking ubuntu, but libreoffice be tracked in status?
<pitti> Sweetshark: no, it only tracks ubuntu blueprints
<Sweetshark> pitti: thanks
<chrisccoulson> w00t, my 3g card just arrived
<chrisccoulson> i need to buy some screws though. why do people sell things like that without any screws?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: right in time for UDS :)
<chrisccoulson> pitti - yeah, but i'm currently desperately trying to find a M2x3 screw to fit it ;)
<chrisccoulson> i've already "borrowed" one from the keyboard to fit a bluetooth module
<chrisccoulson> ah, it seems that my local maplin store has some in :)
<chrisccoulson> hmm, trying to use gdbus from jsctypes is a pain
<Sweetshark> pitti: what would be the right name for a rc-prerelease to ppa: libreoffice-3.4.4~rc1-0ubuntu1~ppa1?
<pitti> re
<pitti> Sweetshark: looks ok
<Sweetshark> pitti: whats the orig-tarballname then? libreoffice-3.4.4_rc1.orig.tbz?
<pitti> Sweetshark: everything up to the first dash, i. e. libreoffice-3.4.4~rc1.orig.*
<pitti> err, libreoffice_3.4.4~rc1.orig.*
<Sweetshark> k
<Sweetshark> thx
<m4n1sh> can someone review my merge request https://code.launchpad.net/~manishsinha/gedit/enable-zeitgeist-datasource-plugin/+merge/80561
<dobey> mterry: i made the avahi change use breaks/replaces, and added a couple comments re: package splitting to the proposal
<mterry> dobey, reading
<mterry> dobey, I still think it's technically incorrect.  I understand that it is just a port of the old system though.  What's more important than any of this is what the Debian maintainer does.  I'm assuming you haven't opened a bug in Debian about this yet?  Until that is settled, it's probably not a good idea to further split the gir packages.  So I'm fine with the branch as is, but please send the patch to Debian too, so we can eventually merge
<mterry> I can sponsor today
<dobey> i haven't opened a bug on debian, no. really, i have no idea how to deal with getting changes into debian directly.
<mterry> dobey, oh, there's a neat program called submittodebian.  Run it in the source directory after you make a change like this and it will guide you through.  You basically get a chance to edit the diff and then write an email
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> ok
<pitti> good bye everyone, see you on Monday! (I'm off tomorrow)
<dobey> pitti: see you sunday :)
<mterry> dobey, ok, now when I build your avahi package, the .typelib files get installed to /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/girepository-1.0/ instead of /usr/lib/girepository-1.0/.  Which means they don't get found by Python.  Do you know why that would be?
<dobey> mterry: no idea. that happenened here too. presumably because debuild is passing --libdir=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu?
<mterry> dobey, maybe change where they are installed in the .install file then, assuming this is an unexpected change (I could believe it's a good thing for multiarch though).  But at least Oneiric's python doesn't pick up that location
<mterry> pitti, do you know if gobject-introspection typelibs are supposed to be installed in a multiarch location?
<dobey> i think pitti's gone until UDS :)
<mterry> cjwatson, ^ ?
<dobey> mterry: anyway, there's no rush on the avahi package. it's for precise. we can discuss in orlando if that makes it easier
<mterry> dobey, fair
<dobey> mterry: i am more concerned with the banshee SRU :)
<dobey> but i'm not sure what to do about the arbitrarily weird race condition inside banshee for that :-/
<m4n1sh> is powerpc still a supported architecture?
<m4n1sh> what is a main package fails to build on powerpc?
<mterry> dobey, yar.  But it's a regression that's worse than slow startup  :-/
<m4n1sh> main -> main repo
<dobey> mterry: any ideas on how to debug it?
<mterry> dobey, I'm not very familiar with mono.  But using actual debuggers probably isn't very good for a race anyway.  Can always fall back to printf debugging
<dobey> mterry: right. problem is that when i tried to add that printf, the issue went away; and even removing the printf, i can't get it to happen again :(
<mterry> dobey, oh.  :-/
<mterry> dobey, did you reinstall from repos or from a build you made of no-printf?
<dobey> mterry: that was building it from straight git master
<mterry> dobey, if you reinstall oneiric's, do you get the bug?  That might be an interesting starting point
<mterry> dobey, maybe git fixed something
<dobey> no, it was happening from git master. i added the logging and it went away, i removed the logging and rebuilt, and it was still not coming back up
<dobey> so basically, it was magic :(
<dobey> mterry: and i'm testing this on 11.04, so it's not that. it's definitely an issue in banshee, i just have no idea how to isolate where it's happening :(
<mterry> dobey, if you can make guesses about where in the code this might happen, you can add delays to try to exacerbate the race
<dobey> well, adding delay "fixes" it, as evidenced by the 10s it takes to load the u1ms link
<mterry> dobey, right, I'm just saying that it might help debugging wise, if you can ensure that you always hit it
<dobey> well, more so, it ensures that i never hit it, it seems
<dobey> even just adding the one call to log which source was being selected, caused it to not happen
<sroecker> hi, does anyone else have problems with their theme and icons?
<sroecker> gnome-menu or language-pack update today seems to be the culprit
<mterry> sroecker, in 11.10? no
<sroecker> mterry: yes, 11.10. a few hours before everything seemed right, now the theme and icons are the default ones
<mterry> sroecker, I'm not sure myself, but you might have more success in #ubuntu, the support channel
<sroecker> on two computers
<sroecker> ok, just wanted to inform you before lots of users are starting to complain ;)
<mterry> sroecker, fair  :)
<mterry> sroecker, if #ubuntu doesn't help, try filing a bug
<sroecker> yep, will do
<sroecker> mterry: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11397977 seems to be another user with my problem
<hyperair> okay, nautilus is driving me nuts. can someone help me test (in oneiric) whether the lookahead works more than once?
<hyperair> i.e. use nautilus's look-ahead search thing to locate a folder, press enter, and then type something again into the look-ahead search (to match something in the folder you just entered)
<hyperair> does it append to the previous lookahead query, or does it start from a blank slate again (as it should)?
<Laney> works properly
<hyperair> oh ffs.
<hyperair> it works in the guest session
<hyperair> wtf happened?!
<bjsnider> hyperair, busted userland config file i'd say
<hyperair> bjsnider: yes, that much was obvious.
<hyperair> bjsnider: but what got busted?
<hyperair> certainly not nautilus's setinsg
<bjsnider> why not?
<hyperair> bjsnider: because i purged everything under /org/gnome/nautilus in dconf and it's still there
<bjsnider> i c
<hyperair> ugh
<hyperair> this is annoying
<dobey> hyperair: oh, the type-ahead search in nautilus?
<hyperair> dobey: yeah. you notice that issue too?
<dobey> hyperair: it's all kinds of messed up in nautilus 3.2; there's a bug report on it, which is also filed upstream
<hyperair> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=662591
<ubot2> Gnome bug 662591 in File and Folder Operations "can't use backspace in typeahead (goes back one folder)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<dobey> hyperair: lots of people have.
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> dobey: i think i can work around this..
<dobey> hyperair: best workaround i think is to hit C-l and use the completion feature on that
<hyperair> heh lol
<hyperair> dobey: no i mean i'm digging around inside nautilus-icon-container.c now..
<dobey> oh
<dobey> reset it to the 2.32 version? ;)
<hyperair> dobey: read my comment there. there seems to be some weird issue where both the icon-container (the widget that you can click and select icons in) and the search entry both appear to be focused at the same time
<hyperair> which obviously should not happen
<hyperair> http://paste.debian.net/140445/
<dobey> hyperair: i don't think the search entry is actually focused, hence the problem. there is some weird issue where if you try to use typeahead, after you used typeahead to find a folder, and pressed RET to open the folder, it goes nuts and stops working right
<hyperair> this looks like where things are screwing up.
<hyperair> dobey: yeah, i figured out why.
<hyperair> dobey: when the search entry is focused, enter causes the thing to get cleared
<hyperair> when not, it just activates teh selected item
<hyperair> so it looks the same, but doesn't clear the search entry
<dobey> yeah that code doesn't look kosher ;)
<hyperair> additionally, the search entry only works at all because events are being forwarded (wrongly) into the search entry from the icon-container.
<hyperair> http://paste.debian.net/140446/
<hyperair> specifically this part
<hyperair> notice how backspace is filtered out, which is why your backspaces don't work on the search entry
<hyperair> and /, and delete
<hyperair> in fact, they're handled all the way up there, so things work out really strangely.
<dobey> hrmm, i recall backspace working *before* i hit enter to open the searched-for directory
<desrt> dbarth: hi :)
<dobey> anywya, i agree nautilus is broken :)
<dobey> and sadly, so is banshee, which i have to debug :-/
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> dobey: does backspace still work for you before you hit enter?
<dobey> hyperair: let me boot up oneiric and see
<hyperair> thanks
<dobey> hrmm. this banshee race seems to have 2 issues as a result
<dobey> hyperair: yeah, backspace works fine before i hit enter
<hyperair> dobey: ugh. this makes things really weird.
<dobey> yep
<dobey> really weird seems to explain what i have been dealing with lately, fairly well :)
<hyperair> heh
<dobey> i wish i could understand what banshee is doing exactly here
<hyperair> dobey: which bug?
<dobey> hyperair: there's a race at start-up, so when we try to switch the source, it doesn't happen.
<hyperair> ugh
<hyperair> add printfs?
<hyperair> i mean Console.WriteLines
<dobey> hyperair: but when i added a logging call, it started working, except now it switches, but the selection in the treeview is still wrong
<hyperair> urgh, that really sucks
<dobey> yeah. it's blocking my SRU :(
<hyperair> :(
<hyperair> yay, my fix works!
<hyperair> http://paste.debian.net/140467/
<hyperair> dobey: build nautilus with that patch in place and you should get back your typeahead
<dobey> hyperair: shouldn't lines 25 and 26 be swapped in that patch?
<dobey> ugh, banshee package behaves the same as from git master :-/
<dobey> and i didn't even add/remove logging with the packaged version
<dobey> wtf.
<hyperair> dobey: apparently not. i copy-pasted the code from a little further down the same functino.
<hyperair> dobey: just before gdk_event_free, the value of new_event->window was restored to what it was originally.
 * hyperair shrugs
<hyperair> ah whoops, but i should have set ->window = gtk_widget_get_window of search_entry or something
<dobey> oh i guess line 26 is just not necessary
<hyperair> maybe
<dobey> as also is line 24 probably not necessary
<dobey> ah, what an awesome fix
<dobey> GLib.Idle.Add ftw
<mterry> dobey, for banshee?
<dobey> mterry: yes
<dobey> mterry: also; ICP? o_O
<mterry> dobey, :)  Fixes it to wait for idle loop?
<mterry> dobey, heh.  Not my usual music choice
<dobey> mterry: it appears to a problem with calling a callback handler
<m4n1sh> jbicha: do you have a bit of time for another merge request?
<m4n1sh> jbicha: this merge request https://code.launchpad.net/~manishsinha/gedit/enable-zeitgeist-datasource-plugin/+merge/80561
<dobey> mterry: ping; can you test the updates i just pushed to my banshee SRU branch? should fix the race for you as well
<mterry> dobey, ok
<mterry> dobey, can you link me to the branch?  I'm on a different machine right now
<mterry> dobey, nm, got it
<dobey> k
<dobey> brb
<dobey> bbiab even
<dobey> totally lost track of time. and i had an appointment at 4 :-/
<dobey> err, or will have that a bit later i guess :-/
<mterry> :)
<dobey> mterry: please tell me it works for you now
<mterry> dobey, will do.  I have to install a dev environment on this machine, building banshee now
<dobey> ah ok
<mterry> dobey, looks good to me!
<mterry> dobey, will sponsor into oneiric-proposed
<dobey> mterry: yay!
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-28
<rodrigo_> morning
<chrisccoulson> hi rodrigo_, how are you?
<rodrigo_> hi chrisccoulson
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
 * rodrigo_ lunch
<sroecker> pedro_: hi, got a backtrace in bug #883006 for you
<tkamppeter> pitti, hi
<pedro_> sroecker, awesome, thanks!
<pedro_> sroecker, looking at it now
<sroecker> pedro_: thanks a lot.
<jbicha> RAOF: ping
 * rodrigo_ goes to pack for orlando
<pulb> m4n1sh: many thanks for the oneiric zeitgeist-data package!
<m4n1sh> pulb: :)
<m4n1sh> pulb: monodevelop done :)
<pulb> great, let's include it :-D
<m4n1sh> included
<m4n1sh> will be available in next release soon
<m4n1sh> working on pinta datasource package
<pulb> monodevelop will be pretty useful for me, thanks again :-)
<RAOF> jbicha: Pong?
<jbicha> RAOF: I'm curious about the totem oneiric-proposed rejection, does building the zeitgeist plugin really count as a new feature?
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-29
<jbicha> RAOF: maybe I'll just ask you about it in Orlando
<hallyn> oh no, amazon prime videos have stopped working in oneiric (sometime in the last week or two since last i used it)
<hallyn> oops!  its working again
<hallyn> i think it didn't want to tell me i wasn't fully logged in
<chronossc> exist some app to customize energy plans for my notebook like I do in windows?
<jack_ripper> hi, i`ve got ubuntu 11.10 and i`m using it remotely through vnc. how to turn off maximum of unity`s beauties to improove speed and save traffic?
<ogra_> use the 2D session
<jack_ripper> how?
<ogra_> by selecting it at login time
<ogra_> there might be a way to set it manually in ~/.dmrc
<jack_ripper> thx
<smspillaz> RAOF: soooooooooo still planning to go to UDS ;-) ?
<smspillaz> (stuck in brisbane myself)
<bjsnider> smspillaz, i think he got out on a plane just before the strike
#ubuntu-desktop 2011-10-30
<RAOF> smspillaz: Yes.  I'm *at* UDS now.  My Sydney->Dallas flight left about 3 hours before the shutdown was announced.
<smspillaz> RAOF: haha, nice, yeah, mine left 3 hours before the shutdown was announced to
<smspillaz> BUT I'm stuck in brisbane
<smspillaz> for at least 2 more days
<RAOF> :(
<smspillaz> (qantas is paying for my hotel and everything)
<smspillaz> virgin is all booked up
<Wellark> smspillaz: damn :(
<smspillaz> meh
<smspillaz> they put us all up in 5 stay hotels with a 100AUD per-diem
<smspillaz> can't complain
<smspillaz> *star
<smspillaz> except that dinner was 70AUD (!)
<RAOF> !!!
<smspillaz> never going to the hotel restaurant again
<smspillaz> Sofitel restaurant in brisbane: AVOID
<smspillaz> the announcement was more or less hilarious
<smspillaz> we touched down and
<smspillaz> "so uh, for those who are travelling to sydney uh, we don't have clearance to take off"
<smspillaz> "qantas isn't giving the control tower the necessary paperwork"
<smspillaz> "....or the necessary paperwork to anyone else"
<smspillaz> 5 minutes later
<smspillaz> "so apparantly we're not allowed to work. sorry for the inconvenience I guess"
<Pendulum> smspillaz: that's honesty for you
<smspillaz> nobody had any idea of what was going on
<Pendulum> (you have my sympathy I got snowed in at an airport last night)
<smspillaz> ouch
<smspillaz> yeah this lock out pretty much hit everyone by suprise
<smspillaz> I feel really bad for the LAX people though, the lockout happend *when they were on the tarmac* and they *weren't allowed to take off*
<smspillaz> but they couldn't go back to the gate either
<smspillaz> so they were stuck on the plane grounded for at least 4 hours
<smspillaz> at least the lockout happened more or less after we took off
<Pendulum> ugh
<smspillaz> good time if you happen to own shared in virgin airways australia though
<smspillaz> *shares
<TheMuso> smspillaz: Given the ruling from FWA, have things changed for you re flights?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-10-22
<bizhanMona> HI all, I have a question on xwindow latency on Ubuntu, if it has any relevance to the choice of the window manager, and how I can measure that, could you point me to some references please?thx
<pitti> Good morning
<dArKd3ViL>  what is the command/script to switch applications in reverse order? I am not asking for keyboard shortcut like alt+tab or alt+shift+tab.. but the command
<dArKd3ViL> i want to add a custom shortcut as there is no listing of "switch applications in reverse order" under keyboard shortcuts
<desrt> larsu: good morning
<larsu> desrt, good evening ;)
<desrt> you arrive wednesday?
<larsu> desrt, oh, you're in Copenhagen already?! So good morning too you too
<desrt> :)
<larsu> desrt, I arrive Tuesday evening
<desrt> cool
<kenvandine> hey larsu!
<larsu> kenvandine, good morning! Are you in copenhagen already as well?
<kenvandine> yup
<AlanBell> morning larsu, got a few minutes to help with the new messagingmenu api?
<AlanBell> I am trying to fix gm-notify as that is using the old and busted indicator stuff and not the new hotness messagingmenu
 * desrt pays attention
<larsu> AlanBell, sure
<pitti> hey larsu
<pitti> hey desrt
<desrt> pitti: hey
<larsu> morning pitti
<desrt> pitti: getting here wednesday?
<pitti> desrt: no, next Sunday
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1295825/ is I think something that should put something in the messaging menu
 * larsu has the feeling desrt is lonely :)
<AlanBell> but I can't get anything to turn up
<desrt> didrocks, kenvandine, jasoncwarner_ beside me :)
<kenvandine> :-D
<desrt> sabdfl on the other side :)
<larsu> AlanBell, you need to start a main loop, libmessaging-menu does all d-bus calls async. `GLib.MainLoop().run()`
<AlanBell> ooh ok
<larsu> desrt, sounds like excellent company :=)
<AlanBell> yay, I have stuffs in the messaging menu \o/
<desrt> :)
<kenvandine> AlanBell, woot
<larsu> yay!
<AlanBell> right, now I have the hello world level thing sorted I can probably fix gm-notify
<AlanBell> btw, when we "deprecate" an api that shouldn't normally mean "break totally"
<larsu> yeah that's a bit unfortunate, but there was no practical way of supporting both in the same code base
<larsu> and since there are not *that* many apps using it...
<AlanBell> all the gmail notifiers and pidgin
<larsu> and thunderbird, empathy, gwibber
<larsu> liferea
<AlanBell> yeah, but most of those got fixed
<gema> didrocks: are you aware of unity forgetting the locked apps to the launcher on update?
<gema> upgrade, rather
<didrocks> gema: not really, do you have a precise reproducer?
<kenvandine> hey davidcalle
<davidcalle> hey kenvandine
<gema> didrocks: what is a precise reproducer?
<gema> didrocks: I upgraded one of my machines on saturday and this happened
<didrocks> gema: only on one machine? can you please ping popey's team on #ubuntu-unity?
<didrocks> sil2100: can you take care of that? ^
<didrocks> hey sil2100 ;)
<popey> gema, can you file a bug?
<popey> (please)
<gema> popey: yes, I am verifying it on another machine and the bug will be on its way
<popey> thanks, ping me the bug number please gema
<sil2100> Looking
<sil2100> gema: if you can reproduce it, please poke me with the bug number and I'll see what I can do
<gema> sil2100: will do , thanks
<gema> sil2100: I upgraded my big machine with apt, I am going to try with update-manager now, just in case
<Mirv> hmm, I've that one precise virtual machine I could try
<Laney> hey
<Laney> who's seen the copenhagen shower situation? ;-)
<desrt> Laney: all....
<pstolowski> Laney: don't know about Copenhagen, but there was extreme fog for last 48h in Poland and most flights cancelled so far :(
<gema> sil2100: another annoying regression I have observed is with the sound indicator, when you slide the volume up it works, but if you just click somewhere to move the volume with one click it doesn't
<gema> sil2100: is this intended behaviour or a regression?
<larsu> gema, that should work (and has been working for me all through the q cycle)
<gema> larsu: it doesn't work for me
<larsu> gema, are you sure it doesn't work? The click target is slightly thinner with the new theme, so it's a bit hard to hit
<gema> larsu: 100% sure
<larsu> :(
<gema> larsu: I am going to check as soon as I have the other machine upgraded
<gema> with different HW and everything
<Laney> I have to click wht looks like slightly above the slider
<sil2100> gema: I can confirm this one, it doesn't work for me too
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Laney: right
<larsu> gema, thanks. Please also check if it works for other sliders (in System Settings, for example)
<sil2100> gema: Laney is right, it works but you beed to click slightly above the slider
<gema> sil2100: I have clicked everywhere and it doesn't seem to work
<sil2100> So anyway, this is unintended behavior nevertheless..
<sil2100> gema: could you check if  a bug report is present and if not, submit a new one?
<gema> sil2100: will do
<gema> sil2100:  which component, indicator?
<larsu> gema, indicator-sound
<gema> larsu: thanks
<gema> oh, the network indicator seems to also not show my VPN information
<popey> gema, how did you upgrade? you said "via apt", did you just fudge your sources.list?
<gema> popey: yes, I s/precise/quantal/g and dist-upgraded
<popey> erk. why not use update-manager or do-release-upgrade?
<gema> popey: because this is a machine I care a lot for, and every time I use update manager to change releases something really bad happens and I need to reinstall
<gema> popey: I am using update-manager on the laptop
<popey> gema, does "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^" offer to pull in more packages? i.e. is something missing?
<popey> (note the caret on the end)
<gema> popey: trying
<gema> popey: it does, shall I go ahead with it?
<popey> i would, you don't have a clean desktop install if you are missing packages IMO
<popey> (this probably wouldn't have happened if you had used update manager or do-release-upgrade ;)
<chrisccoulson> ah, crap, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=803961
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 803961 in Extension Compatibility "crash in unity_webapps_available_application_get_application_domain with Webapps-team on Ubuntu" [Critical,New]
<chrisccoulson> guys, you need to fix your addon :)
<gema> popey: I will confirm in no time with the laptop
<gema> popey: meanwhile I will try to fix my desktop :D
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> gema: thanks
<gema> sil2100: thank you :D
<Mirv> gema, popey, sil2100: I just upgrade a virtual machine 12.04 to 12.10, and my custom locked apps (thunderbird, terminal) stayed alright in the launcher
<Mirv> +d
<gema> Mirv: that's good news, I am still upgrading the second machine
<gema> with update-manager
<GunnarHj> pitti: Hi Martin! I have a couple of pending i18n related bug fixes:
<GunnarHj> bug #632011 - see comment #5
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632011 in language-pack-gnome-ko-base (Ubuntu) "gnome-language-selector won't install language support" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632011
<GunnarHj> bug #875435 - MP + 2 branches for SRU
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 875435 in OEM Priority Project precise "iBus indicator does not show on the panel" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875435
<GunnarHj> Do you have time to review and sponsor them?
<pitti> GunnarHj: hey!
<pitti> GunnarHj: not right now, sorry; can you please put them into the sponsoring queue for now?
<GunnarHj> pitti: Sure if you tell me how you do that...
<pitti> just subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to bugs
<pitti> MPs are automatically put there
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok, thanks!
<mitya57> jbicha: I've uploaded a fix for segfault-when-handling-desktop to ppa:mitya57/nautilus
<seb128> mitya57, 3.4 or 3.6 issue?
<mitya57> (it's basically a drop of 21_correct_timestamp_use_fix_focus_issue.patch)
<mitya57> seb128: 3.6
<pitti> hey seb128, ça va?
<seb128> great
<seb128> pitti, salut, et toi ?
<pitti> seb128: ça va bien! comment est Copenhagen?
<seb128> pitti, j'allais te pinger, j'ai réassigné https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks2/+bug/1068774 à udisks2, mais je suis pas sûr ... tu préfères être souscrit au bug ou que je réassign?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1068774 in udisks2 (Ubuntu) "Does not detect hotplugged storage device" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> pitti, je te dirai quand j'y serai ;-) J'y vais demain, je fais parti de ceux qui font mercredi à vendredi seulement
<pitti> seb128: oui, je vais le regarder
<seb128> pitti, merci
<mitya57> bon jour pitti, seb128 btw
<pitti> seb128: Je lis tous les bugs udisks2
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> mitya57, hey ;-)
<pitti> hey mitya57, how are you?
<mitya57> fine, merci
<pitti> seb128: (et corriges moi svp s'il mon français est mauvais :) )
<seb128> pitti, ok, pas de problème, il est très bon là ;-) (svp -> stp, s'il ->si ... sinon le reste est correct ;-)
<pitti> seb128: "corriges", I think
<pitti> err, "corrigez"
<pitti> or is "corriges" right for the "tu" form?
<pitti> seb128: ah, merci
<seb128> pitti, "corrige moi" (tu) or "corrigez moi" (vous)
<seb128> svp (vous), stp (tu)
<pitti> oui, j'ai comprendre svp vs. stp
<seb128> "je comprends" ou "j'ai compris" ;-)
<pitti> mais je ne suis pas encore le impératif
<pitti> err, "sais"
<seb128> ca viendra ;-)
<seb128> pitti, c'est l'heure de manger ici !
<seb128> bbiab
<pitti> seb128: bon appetit!
<seb128> merci ;-)
<seb128> à toi aussi !
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. how are you?
<seb128> good thanks, and on my way to lunch ;-)
<seb128> bbiab
<chrisccoulson> heh
<gema> sil2100: finished the update on the other machine, everything went smooth and my launcher is still there with my config
<gema> sil2100: the sound slider, as you said, you have to click a bit above it, but it works
<gema> sil2100: so no need for further bugs today :D thanks for your help
<sil2100> gema: thanks for testing! But the slider thing is still a bug though
<gema> sil2100: yes, do you want me to raise it_
<gema> ?
<sil2100> gema: not sure if there's an existing bug for that - if not, would be cool if you could create one :)
<sil2100> At least we'll have it on our radar
<gema> sil2100: I couldn't find one, I will search again and raise it if not
<mitya57> ricotz: maybe you can copy the nautilus bugfix (^) to the gnome3 ppa?
<ricotz> micahg, a version where the search-provider doesnt crash?
<ricotz> micahg, oops
<ricotz> mitya57, ^
<mitya57> ricotz: no, gnome bug 686585
<gema> sil2100: bug 1069762
<ubot2> Gnome bug 686585 in general "Nautilus crashes with SIGSEV in nautilus_application_add_platform_data function" [Critical,Resolved: notgnome] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=686585
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1069762 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Slider click only works slightly above the slider itself" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069762
<mitya57> ricotz: it's caused by our patch, and that patch is no longer needed
<mitya57> (the issue it was trying to fix is already fixed another way, see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=674816#c7)
<ubot2> Gnome bug 674816 in general "Nautilus windows does not take the focus." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<sil2100> gema: thanks!
<ricotz> mitya57, i see, you could have remove the actual file too, but it is fine
<mitya57> ricotz: I thought I removed it...
<ricotz> mitya57, you didnt ;)
<mitya57> ricotz: I see now, but let's remove it next time :)
<ricotz> mitya57, done, thanks!
<mitya57> ricotz: thank _you_ :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, you should stop reading bug comments from angry users during the w.e :p
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I noticed your "that's fixed in proposed already" on the messaging menu bug :p
<chrisccoulson> heh, i need to stop reading bug comments in general :)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, just stop reading emails :p
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I made efforts to not reply to Bastien's trolling yesterday evening, I should stop reading emails during W.E ;-)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, turning off email over the weekend is a good idea :)
<ASA> hi@all
<ASA> is this the right channel to ask about problems with GNOME 3 PPA'S ?
<ASA> i have problems with nautilus 3.6 for ubuntu 12.10 since last update
<ASA> it doesn't start anymore :(
<seb128> ASA: that issue is being fixed, try updating again in a bit
<ASA> wow seb128, thanks a lot.it works again :)
<ASA> nice work  :)
<hyperair> seb128: ping
<hyperair> seb128: what's the status of pidgin's libmessaging-menu support?
<hyperair> seb128: i noticed you assigned and unassigned yourself in that messaging menu bug.
<seb128> hyperair, somebody posted a first draft patch this W.E
<hyperair> W.E?
<seb128> hyperair, I did, I wanted to work on it but got crazy busy with other work
<seb128> hyperair, week end
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> seb128: i don't see the patch though. where is it?
<hyperair> oh hang on i see it
<chrisccoulson> sigh @ https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/211939 :(
<chrisccoulson> why would window methods throw permission errors with the webapps addon enabled? :/
<cyphermox> morning!
<mlankhorst> morning
<GunnarHj> seb128: Bon jour, Sebastien!
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, how are you ?
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'm fine; hope you are as well.
<GunnarHj> seb128: Could you please take a look at bug #632011. There is no MP or patch; I think it's merely about removing a couple of branches from -proposed. See comment #5.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632011 in language-pack-gnome-ko-base (Ubuntu) "gnome-language-selector won't install language support" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632011
<seb128> GunnarHj, hum, I'm not sure to understand the issue there
<seb128> GunnarHj, installing language-pack-gnome-ko works on 12.10 here
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes, but not in 11.10 or 12.04 if you have proposed enabled.
<seb128> GunnarHj, do you know why?
<seb128> seems like a problem with the langpack generation, upload...
<seb128> dpm, pitti: ^ is that a known issue?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes, the base package depends on the other package with the same version number.
<pitti> GunnarHj, seb128: yes, I've got a mail about this; apparently the -base packages in -proposed are newer than the update packages, for some weird reason
<pitti> apparently something failed during copying the packages
<seb128> hum, I wonder how that can happen
<seb128> I see
<seb128> pitti, is that something on your list of things to look at then? or dpm's?
<pitti> dpm: how far are we from the next regular update cycle?
<pitti> it seems much easier to just update the whole thing
<seb128> dpm, pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-gnome-ko-base/+bug/632011 for tracking the issue
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632011 in language-pack-gnome-ko-base (Ubuntu) "gnome-language-selector won't install language support" [High,In progress]
<dpm> seb128, my packaging-fu is not up to solving that one
<pitti> it would be quite some work to restore the matching update packages for those -bases
<jbicha> dpm: you didn't publish a langpack schedule for quantal yet, right?
<pitti> dpm: it's not really a packaging problem
<dpm> pitti, jbicha, we haven't got a calendar yet, but we can publish an update after UDS
<pitti> dpm: someone copied the -base packs from the PPA, but not the -update ones (or direct upload from macquarie)
<pitti> dpm: that's for precise, BTW
<dpm> ok, /me *really* reads the bug now
<dpm> sorry
<dpm> in that case, we don't have a Precise langpack update on the calendar until December: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/PreciseLanguagePackReleaseSchedule
<GunnarHj> From debian/control in -base: Depends: ${misc:Depends}, locales (>= 2.3.6), language-pack-gnome-ko (>= ${binary:Version})
<GunnarHj> I think that's the reason it fails.
<seb128> GunnarHj, the issue is what pitti said "someone copied the -base packs from the PPA, but not the -update ones"
<GunnarHj> seb128: Not sure I understand that; if that version had been also in -update, then everyone would have had a problem.
<GunnarHj> Since there is no language-pack-gnome-ko package with the same version number.
<pitti> yes, that is the very probleM :)
<seb128> GunnarHj, the issue is that there should be a language-pack-gnome-ko and it got lost somewhere in the copy
<seb128> GunnarHj, language-pack-gnome-ko from the same version should be restored
<GunnarHj> Ok, then we are agreed.
<GunnarHj> Think I have highlighted the issue now. It seems to be in good hands. ;-)
<seb128> dpm, pitti, GunnarHj: what about just dropping https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-ko-base/1:12.04+20120801 from proposed?
<seb128> e.g skip this round
<pitti> seb128: it affects all languages alike
<pitti> yes, that's certainly an option
<seb128> oh, crap
<pitti> we should just wait for the next round then
<seb128> well, either drop them or or due an unscheduled update round
<pitti> dropping them sounds fine
<pitti> they are uninstallable anyway
<pitti> i. e. drop all language-pack-* from precise-proposed
<seb128> do you have the list/do you know the magic to run?
<seb128> or should I ping the SRU guys?
<pitti> grep '^Package: language-pack' /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-proposed_main_binary-i386_Packages | cut -f2 -d' ' > /tmp/packages
<pitti> $ remove-package -m 'incomplete copy, uninstallable' -s precise-proposed $(< /tmp/packages)
<pitti> looks plausible?
<pitti> the output does, anyway
 * pitti running this
<seb128> nothing looking wrong offhand to me
<seb128> pitti, danke
<seb128> it's only proposed anyway
<pitti> dpm, GunnarHj ^ this should fix the bug, feel free to close
<seb128> so there is no potential for high damage there
<seb128> pitti, thanks a lot!
<pitti> right, and it's "just" uninstallable, so doesn't wreck existing systems
<GunnarHj> The same issue exists in Natty and Oneiric, I think.
<didrocks> desrt: #ubuntu-unity
<desrt> didrocks is having a bad day
<GunnarHj> pitti, seb128, dpm: I'll close that task in the bug.
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks
<dpm> thanks GunnarHj, pitti and seb128
<GunnarHj> pitti, seb128, dpm: Just to be sure: Did you notice my remark that Natty and Oneiric probably suffers from the same issue?
<seb128> desrt, we just call that "monday" around, seems like mondays always manage to remind Didier that a long work week is coming
<desrt> today is a good day
<pitti> GunnarHj: not in general
<desrt> he just got his bag
<desrt> after some combination of airfrance and CDG lost it...
<pitti> GunnarHj: e. g. language-pack-gnome-ko vs. -base seems ok
<seb128> desrt, they managed to loose that?
<desrt> it arrived a hour or two ago :)
<seb128> good
<dpm> seb128, regarding the Shotwell translations: it seems awfully complex what they do to generate their .pot file. Do you think this could be automated in the packaging? Ideally this should be done upstream, but I do not have high hopes they'll get to it.
<seb128> dpm, knowing yorba they will get to it for their next version for pretty sure
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok how? There are also -base packages with different version numbers.
<seb128> dpm, I will generate the template manually with the steps they described for that one quantal upload
<seb128> dpm, if they don't get to it during the R cycle I will have another look around beta time
<pitti> GunnarHj: as I said, not for -ko; but there may be other languages, I didn't check all of them yet
 * pitti is working on something else ATM
<dpm> seb128, my concern was that they said they'd get to it back in 2009 too, but you know them better than me, and if you think they'll take care of it, I'll take your word for it :)
<dpm> thanks seb128
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok.
<seb128> dpm, well, I think we managed to convince them that they need to solve that issue ;-)
<dpm> yeah :)
<GunnarHj> pitti: Checked it out, and now I understand better. My mistake about Natty and Oneiric. Sorry.
<pitti> GunnarHj: ah, all ok with them? good *phew*
<pitti> GunnarHj: thanks for checking
<hyperair> seb128: oh god why does libindicate.patch look like that
 * hyperair claws his eyes out
<hyperair> i can't tell what's for libindicate and what's for notify-osd any more
<hyperair> whyyyy?!!
<seb128> heh, blame ted!
<hyperair> i just spent the last few hours in magit trying to isolate which hunk belongs to which, and there are these bits and pieces which are so intermingled..
<hyperair> *groan*
<Laney> didn't jason do that in his patch?
<Laney> +  * debian/patches/ubuntu_notify_support.patch:
<Laney> +    - Split out notify changes from messaging-menu changes (was combined
<hyperair> yeah
<Laney> +      in indicate.patch)
<hyperair> it's unclean
<Laney> +    - Merged libnotify-0.7.patch
<Sweetshark> seb128: is "blame ted" our very own "blame canada"?
<hyperair> i looked at it.
<seb128> Sweetshark, something like that ;-)
<hyperair> Laney: there's stuff like the visibility manager stuff which shouldn't belong in the notify patch imo
<Laney> fair enough
<GunnarHj> dpm: Hi David, did you notice that I asked you to review the MP attached to bug #991002? As you can see from the bug comments, my proposal seems to be 'politically' controversial somehow. ;-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 991002 in iso-codes (Ubuntu) "Change name for bn-BD from 'Bengali(Bangladesh)' to 'Bangla(Bangladesh)')" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991002
<dpm> GunnarHj, I saw the e-mail, but haven't had time to look into it yet, sorry
<Laney> GunnarHj: is it worth the fight with bubulle?
<GunnarHj> dpm: No hurry; actually I'd like you to consider it carefully when you find the time.
<GunnarHj> Laney: I don't know him...
<GunnarHj> Laney: But an option might be an Ubuntu patch.
<Laney> upstream
<Laney> DD very involved in i18n stuff
<GunnarHj> Laney: Who is DD?
<Laney> bubulle (Christian) who you are conversing with on that bug
<GunnarHj> Laney: Aha, yes I have realized that he is dedicated at i18n.
<GunnarHj> Laney: We have different positions on the matter, so I hope that dpm will help us solve the 'conflict'. ;-)
 * micahg is tempted to mark the bug won't fix in Ubuntu, it really should be fixed in the standard
<Laney> that's how it sounds to me to be honest
<Laney> then you avoid getting Ubuntu involved in the discussion at all
<seb128> Laney, you want to target your bugs to the serie you upload the SRU to and subscribe ubuntu-sru ;-) (just did that for you on some quantal sru uploads)
<Laney> true for the former
<Laney> not sure the latter is necessary, is it?
<pitti> it's not any more
<seb128> oh, ok
 * Laney looks for the SRU page
<micahg> AIUI, uploader was still supposed to subscribe ubuntu-sru
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<seb128> well I saw it was useful to track verification-needed/done/failed comments
<Laney> if it's there it's fine
<seb128> saw->though
<seb128> e.g for the SRU team to notice comment and flag as appropriate
<GunnarHj> micahg, Laney: Of course it would be best to get the standard fixed. But I'm not sure that the next best option is to not do anything. Think Ubuntu ought to show respect to the native Bangla speakers. But let's wait til dpm has considered the issue.
<micahg> GunnarHj: it's not a matter of respect, the package is a reflection of the standard
<micahg> now, one might propose that using the iso-codes package for the localechooser might be wrong, but that's another discussion :)
<GunnarHj> micahg: But what's displayed in language-selector is Ubuntu's responsibility, right?
<micahg> GunnarHj: yes, but that doesn't mean that iso-codes should necessarily be changed :)
<GunnarHj> micahg: As far as I know there is no other package that provides translations of languages and countries.
<GunnarHj> micahg: Of course, I could propose a language-selector hack as regards Bangla. But that would be a last resort...
<pitti> still better IMHO than changing a standard without changing it upstream IMHO
<micahg> +1
<Laney> The answer is "if you want it fixed, get it fixed upstream"
<Laney> you've already clearly heard the opinion of the iso-codes maintainer saying this
<GunnarHj> Indeed I have. Just haven't agreed in this particular case. ;-)
<GunnarHj> But I hear what you guys say.
<GunnarHj> Just want to know what dpm thinks before I give up.
<micahg> ok, so I have webkit javascript core library spitting out ~4500 private symbols and I'd prefer not to push that symbols file, any ideas how I can reduce that easily?
 * micahg notes that the desktop team hasn't had to deal with this since they don't have a symbols file for that library even though d/rules is set up to process one
<mterry> robru, poke about that deja-dup branch.  I'd like to make a release of 25.1 this week with that branch in it
<seb128> micahg, can you easily tell out what symbols are private or not? there is a ld flag to filter the public symbols list on a regexp you can use...
<micahg> seb128: I thought everything prefaced with _ was private?
<seb128> micahg, it usually is yes
<micahg> grep -e ^_ debian/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0-0.symbols | wc -l
<micahg> 4776
<seb128> micahg, you can use -export-symbols-regex
<seb128> libfoo_la_LDFLAGS = -export-symbols-regex "^webkit_.*"
<seb128> or something
<seb128> or "^[^_].*"
<micahg> seb128: ok, thanks, I'm guessing I have to patch the upstream build system for this?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> well that's my best suggestion for your question
<seb128> out of not using a .symbols (hate those, especially in the webkit case)
<seb128> they tend to be different between arches in webkit, cpp mangling makes those interesting
<micahg> yeah, I've got different results on some archs, I think I'm just going to end up with per arch symbols files
<Laney> you could work around it with a wildcard and (optional)
<Laney> maybe
<Laney> but they shouldn't be exported if private really
 * micahg just seems to get ignored in the webkitgtk+ channel...
<micahg> Laney: should I try to push a patch upstream for it?
<micahg> they do filtering on win32 ATM
<Laney> upstream → send symbols to debian or upstream → send buildsys mangling to webkit?
<micahg> buildsys mangling
<Laney> yeah, probably for the best
<Laney> at least to find out what's supposed to happen
<Laney> ah, cool, walters abstracted over CK/systemd for g-s-d
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: is there a reason we don't use https google for the Firefox searchbox?
<maxb> Hi, can anyone tell me what's changed with the removable drive automounting in Quantal? Automounting now seems to mount devices on /mediia/userid/volumelabel - but I've noticed that running 'udisks --mount /dev/foo' still mounts devices on /media/volumelabel as in previous releases
<robru> mterry: sorry about that review! I've been totally swamped getting friends into a workable state. But barry and ken are both busy today so I think I should be able to do it today.
<mterry> robru, no worries
<chrisccoulson> jbicha, sort of ;)
<chrisccoulson> it will change at some point
<mitya57> maxb: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/udisks/commit/?id=aa02e5fc53efdeaf66047d2ad437ed543178965b
<jbicha> chrisccoulson: ok, I was just surprised to read that we use https for some search providers
<maxb> mitya57: Hmm - interesting - but udisks from the command line is still mounting in /media/VOLLABEL for me, and it's whatever else that triggers on plugging the device is choosing the directory with the username - and nothing's using /run/media
<maxb> mitya57: Aha. udisks vs. udisks2 (udisksctl). I see now
<maxb> Thanks for leading me in the right direction.
<mitya57> maxb: and /media vs /run/media thing is https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/raring/udisks2/raring/view/head:/debian/patches/mount_in_media.patch
<maxb> Aha, yes I suspected that would be an Ubuntu delta.
<maxb> What confused me was that 'udisks --mount' is still present but now I'm apparently supposed to use 'udisksctl mount -b'
<maxb> But now I have discovered this detail, I am happy :-)
<xnox> maxb: well we did have /run/media/$user for a little in quantal, but then reverted to the saner /media/$user for now.
<maxb> Is this the best place to be asking about a change in behaviour in Unity, which I'm unsure about being a bug or a "feature"?
<maxb> In quantal, in my multimonitor setup, sometimes it seems that the edge stop / launcher reveal between the two monitors does not always work
<xnox> maxb: /j #ubuntu-unity
<maxb> aha, thanks
 * maxb collects another channel
<qengho> Hi all. I'm Chad, lp:~cmiller, and starting today, my day job is to make chromium-browser awesome in Ubuntu.
<qengho> (By night, I will still Fight Crime.)
<mitya57> hi qengho, that's very great!
<mitya57> my wish is: please make the delta with debian as small as possible.
<micahg> qengho: welcome
<sarnold> qengho: woot :)
<mitya57> ah, you are DD, so you understand me :)
<qengho> mitya57: I was cmiller@debian around the turn of the millenium, but merely "emritus" now.  But, I agree.
<micahg> mitya57: that's unfortunately not so possible as we use more bundled libraries than Debian
<mitya57> micahg: why can't we use non-bundled ones?
<micahg> mitya57: because newer versions need new features from those libraries
<micahg> libvpx is a good example
<mitya57> micahg: debian is planning to include new versions to wheezy-security (afaic), so it should have the same problem
<micahg> mitya57: yes, it'll be interesting for them :)
<chrisccoulson> system libraries are overrated ;)
<chrisccoulson> hi qengho :)
<xnox> chrisccoulson: static linking ftw! =)
<jcastro_> qengho: \o/
<robru> ronoc: pong? you're not on #gwibber anymore ;-)
<kenvandine> qengho, welcome!
<TheMuso> qengho: Welcome to the mad house! :)
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> TheMuso, don't scare him away :)
<dobey> heh
<TheMuso> Its my traditional welcome to new recruits. :)
<desrt> attente, qengho: welcome!!
<attente> desrt: hi
<desrt> attente: are you enjoying your first day?
<attente> yep, today was ok
<desrt> did you finish the menu proxy work?
<kenvandine> hey attente
<kenvandine> welcome
<kenvandine> attente, ignore desrt
<kenvandine> first rule of order
<kenvandine> :-D
<attente> heh
<desrt> attente: ignore kenvandine.  he's been drinking.
<kenvandine> haha
<attente> nice to meet you, kenvandine
<kenvandine> it's my first drink!
<kenvandine> nice to meet you too
<attente> desrt: the only thing i managed to do was remove the segfault that was occuring on unrealize
<attente> which is nothing
<desrt> it's all good practice, at the very least :)
<kenvandine> attente, fix gsettings so it doesn't segfault for schemas that aren't installed
<kenvandine> desrt, would approve that
<desrt> *smack*
<desrt> it doesn't segfault, fool
 * kenvandine loves trolling from the bar
<kenvandine> :-D
<desrt> attente: ignore kenvandine.  he's been drinking.
<attente> what interesting adventures you guys have...
<desrt> SIGABRT != SIGSEGV
<kenvandine> attente, it's fun!
<TheMuso> I was right, it is a mad house. :)
<RAOF> attente: Good morning!
<RAOF> attente: Or late afternoon, as the timezone takes it.
<RAOF> ☺
<attente> hello :)
<attente> it's about dinner time here
<RAOF> Probably time to drop off IRC and have dinner, then ☺
<RAOF> Crazy spherical world.
<desrt> bed time here too
<desrt> ciao
<attente> :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-10-23
<pitti> Good morning
<jasoncwarner_> morning everyone!
<RAOF> Aloha!
<jasoncwarner_> hey RAOF ! how are things?
<RAOF> Pretty good.
<RAOF> Just getting down to some xserver hacking.
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF: saw the nexus running ubuntu! super awesome :)
 * desrt is wondering if he should make the jump...
<RAOF> Yeah; and it turns out you only need to disable some nux functionality that Unity doesn't use!
<jasoncwarner_> desrt: DO IT!
<RAOF> desrt: To Quantal? You're not already there? :P
<desrt> to ubuntu on my nexus 7...
<desrt> i've been on quantal for months :p
<RAOF> Yeah, I though so.
<pgraner> RAOF, I'm getting consistent segfaults in X just moving windows around on 12.10 running in KVM      http://paste.ubuntu.com/1299571/
<pgraner> RAOF, have you seen this one before?
<didrocks> RAOF: hey!
 * RAOF feels popular
<RAOF> didrocks: Yo!
<RAOF> pgraner: I've not seen that one before; you should have an apport bug to report though, which will get it retraced. Looks like it's a bug in xf86-video-cirrus.
<didrocks> RAOF: you are popular indeed :) (but I'm interested TBH :p) did you see that there is a long awaiting super awesome unity/compiz/all the world upload waiting desperatly for being approved in -proposed
<kenvandine> Ursinha, can you add some packages to your gravity report?
<RAOF> didrocks: I have not seen that, but I'll get to it when I do my SRU sweep tomorrow morning!
<didrocks> RAOF: that is excellent! thanks :)
<didrocks> jasoncwarner_: FYI ^
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, didrocks and RAOF
<Laney> mmm SRUs
<Laney> a sign to dist-upgrade to raring if there ever was one ;-)
 * mlankhorst still on precise!
<pgraner> RAOF, apport never triggered :(
<pgraner> RAOF, so it left a X crash in /var/crash, I'll file a bug with it
<jasoncwarner_> hey pitti , around? Have an apport issue.
<pitti> hey jasoncwarner_
<jasoncwarner_> hey pitti ! hey, here at the ps sprint and I have seen this a couple of times from various people (I've experienced it myself) pgraner got it as well. basically, apport seems to crash when trying to report a bug. don't have much more information b/c it doesn't seem to create a crash file or anything
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: what you can try is to run it again using "ubuntu-bug /var/crash/..." on the file that it previously tried to report
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: this should at least give some error on the terminal
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: did that and it just ended. no crash file and didn't report it either. didrocks saw it so I'm not crazy ;)
<jasoncwarner_> nothing was outputed in the terminal either
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: so when did it crash?
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: were you trying to report a crash or a bug?
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: what did you see exactly?
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: the bug was in gwibber daemon. apport window popped up, clicked continue and it did nothing (went away etc)
<jasoncwarner_> then tried ubuntu-bug at command line, it just returned (no output on terminal)
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: sounds fine to me :)
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/1070286
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1070286 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Gwibber Daemon crash, lens issue" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: that's what it should look like in a stable release, where we only send bugs to errors.u.c., not to LP
<didrocks> pitti: I think that jasoncwarner_ and pgraner are talking about apport (the ui) itself crashing
<pitti> didrocks: yes, but I need to know how; I have a hunch that it's behaving as expected
<pitti> what jasoncwarner_ described above is the correct behaviour
<didrocks> pgraner told that the apport ui was crashing, then apport triggers again for reading the stacktrace and so on and so on…
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, I'm not sure he got a crash, let me check in a sec
<pitti> that sounds like something different then, thuogh
<pitti> if you get a .crash for apport itself, please send it to me
<jasoncwarner_> pitti: ah, ok...no .crash file so you are probably right
<didrocks> pitti: yeah, he has no crash file
<didrocks> so different from pgraner's :)
<jasoncwarner_> we'll wait for errors.u.c to update and look
<jasoncwarner_> thanks, pitti !
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: you can check at: firefox http://errors.ubuntu.com/user/`printf $(sudo cat /sys/class/dmi/id/product_uuid)|sha512sum
<pitti> err, missing tail `
<pitti> jasoncwarner_: those are the crash reports that you sent
<pitti> pgraner: ^
<didrocks> pitti: the list seems not to be ordered
<pitti> no, it's not (ev knows about this)
<pitti> it shuold also show you the package/program
<didrocks> pitti: you need to click on them to see that
<didrocks> quite not handy when you have tons of them :)
<pitti> yes, I know
<pitti> ev might know a better way, I don't unfortunately
<jasoncwarner_> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1070296
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1070296 in unity (Ubuntu) "Need a way to tell activity is happening in (Gwibber) Lens" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> tmux, WHY U SO SLOW????
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson: ? runs fine here?
 * Laney is still ridin' high on GNU screen
<chrisccoulson> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS, STEAK!
<Laney> I was confused
<Laney> then I got email
<Laney> now I am hungry
<chrisccoulson> perhaps i'll need to bring 1 pair of oversize trousers and an oversize t-shirt with me, just for the team dinner
<mdeslaur> suicide by team dinner
<chrisccoulson> lol @ Sweetshark ;)
<chrisccoulson> "Do they also have fish or vegan food for Jason?"
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<gema> hi guys, I have having trouble to run konsole from the launcher, is it just me?
<jasoncwarner_> chrisccoulson: oh, you think that's funny? you should have see me at lunch today...epic meat was eaten
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'm jealous now ;)
<seb128> kenvandine, didrocks, chrisccoulson, Ursinha, Laney, mlankhorst, cyphermox, mterry, tkamppeter, robru: it's meeting time, if anyone has a topic (none on the wiki so far), also please update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2012-10-23 with things you worked on this week for those who didn't write anything yet
<seb128> hey from Copenhagen btw ;-)
<cyphermox> seb128: hey
<cyphermox> how is it?
<cyphermox> cold?
<mvo> hey seb128
<mterry> seb128, hi
<mterry> seb128, that wiki page doesn't even exist yet
<seb128> not cold
<chrisccoulson> seb128, has anyone turned up in shorts yet? ;)
<mterry> So I'm guessing not much to talk about  :)
<seb128> mterry, yeah, I just arrived there like 1 hour ago, was offline travelling today
<seb128> mterry, right, after release I guess not :p
 * cyphermox is having happy fun time going through NM patches to make daily builds work again
<seb128> chrisccoulson, not yet ;-)
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, i feel your pain ;)
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson:  ;)
<cyphermox> it's not too too bad, but some of the patches look like they need to be brought out to a back alley and shot.
<Laney> I refuse to believe we would ever ship a bad patch
<cyphermox> ;)
<cyphermox> upstreaming with extreme prejudice.
<Laney> :>
<Laney> are you upstream at NM?
<cyphermox> nm and nm-applet
<cyphermox> oh wait
<cyphermox> I'm not upstream no
<cyphermox> but no big issues with sending patches and having them accepted
<dupondje> Got a really strange issue with LightDM, sometimes when I boot, I see the console cursor on tty7 (trough the lightdm window). If I then switch to tty1 for example, I still see lightdm visible (only partly)
<dupondje> Is this a known bug or?
<gema> I have problems starting konsole from unity, I raised bug 107512, please let me know which logs you need
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 107512 in Ubuntu "firefox causes system to return to GDM" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107512
<gema> wrong bug number, bug 1070512
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1070512 in unity (Ubuntu) "The launcher in unity won't start konsole" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1070512
<attente> desrt: ping
<jdstrand> desrt: hey, assuming you are going to be at UDS (I thought I remembered you said you would be), I took the liberty of marking your participation essential in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-r-app-gsettings (based on our conversation from several weeks (months?) ago
<jdstrand> desrt: is that a session you can (and want to) attend?
<desrt> jdstrand: yes.  of course.
<desrt> i'm in copenhagen already, btw
<desrt> attente: pong
<jdstrand> desrt: great, thanks! :)
 * jdstrand heads out
<attente> desrt: i'm getting a crash on menubar re-realization :(
<desrt> tricky.
<desrt> i'm about to go to bed, unfortunately :(
<attente> ah, right
<attente> it's like some ungodly hour there
<desrt> 1
<desrt> g'night
<attente> g'nite
<doomlord> is it possible to make clicking on the taskbar icon show windows of an app from *all* desktops instead of just the current one.. i think its a useful option, you can search by app or by desktop
<RAOF> Someone's uploaded an SRU for geary? Really?
<jbicha> RAOF: I guess seb128 really cares about it, I wonder if he uses it
<RAOF> It's pretty neat, but it's really, really rough.
<mlankhorst> not the point :P
<RAOF> Vala question: is adding an extra checked exception to a method declaration an ABI break?
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-10-24
<RAOF> Damn. Where's robert_ancell when you need to ask a Vala question!
<RAOF> Gah. Don't switch from boost::shared_ptr to std::shared_ptr in an SRU, damnit!
<tsimpson> meh, std::shared_ptr is mostly a copy+paste+cleanup of boost::shared_ptr anyway ;)
<bryce> RAOF, mind approving jockey in precise-proposed's unapproved queue?  I'm nearing eod but would like to verify alberto's fix.
<RAOF> bryce: Done.
<RAOF> tsimpson: Yeah, I know that. But I wouldn't be totally amazed if there was a subtle difference in behaviour due to bugs or whatever, and it's not exactly a minimal change.
<RAOF> Incidentally, is canonical IRC down for anyone else?
<lifeless> RAOF: its down for me :P
<lifeless> </troll>
<sarnold> RAOF: worksforme
<RAOF> lifeless: :P
<TheMuso> Its up for me.
<RAOF> Huh. My route to irc.canonical.com dies inside of level3.net, apparently.
<sarnold> RAOF: very odd; my route to irc.canonical.com goes through level3.net just fine -- san jose, new york, london
<RAOF> Mine dies at ae-2-52.edge5.London1.Level3.net
<micahg> mine goes through there
<sarnold> my next hop from that goes through SOURCE-MANA.edge5.London1.Level3.net
 * micahg has the same as sarnold
<pitti> Good morning
<RAOF> Good morning pitti!
<pitti> hey RAOF, how are you?
<RAOF> Annoyed at the Unity SRU in quantal-unapproved.
<RAOF> Apart from that, pretty good.
<RAOF> No longer as tired as I was this morning!
<pitti> RAOF: oh, lots of "fun" changes?
<pitti> RAOF: not tired any more> see? the refreshing effect of processing SRUs :-)
<RAOF> Not _lots_ of fun changes, but they appear to have switched from boost::* to std::* for absolutely no reason.
<pitti> !?
<pitti> this seems like a good change for trunk indeed, but in an SRU?
<RAOF> Well, I guess it's not *absolutely* no reason; now that they can use C++11 that's fine, but it's NOT fine in an SRU.
<RAOF> Also there's some questionable code in there, like:
<RAOF> +          // FIXME: although this pretends to be generic, we're just making
<RAOF> +          // sure that icons requested to have 96px will be 64
<RAOF> +          base_icon_width = max_width > 0 ? max_width * 2 / 3 : max_width;
<pitti> urgh - /me accidentally hits the "show desktop" in alt+tab
<pitti> this is such a mess, there's no obvious undo to that
<RAOF> Hit show desktop again.
<RAOF> It's totally undiscoverable, but show desktop is self-inverse.
<pitti> ah, so it is
<pitti> I wonder why we still even have that
<RAOF> For a certain kind of user I'm pretty sure it's the bee's knees.
<RAOF> Of course, I'm not sure if that kind of user knows how to get at it ☺
<TheMuso> Its worth noting that modern versions of Windows have the desktop in the alt-tab switcher.
<TheMuso> I.e from Vista and later.
<RAOF> Dear vala: hurry up and write a gcc frontend, so I don't have to wade through your indecipherable C for SRUs.
<RAOF> Why does unity-lens-photos have a .desktop file at all?
<desrt> RAOF: hilariously, we were discussing exactly this last night
<desrt> except we favoured an llvm frontend :)
<RAOF> Whatever; kindly be making its internal guts transparent to me :)
<RAOF> (Or I guess just acknowledge that what you really want is C#, and make mono more awesome :P)
<kenvandine> RAOF, shhh... i've been getting harassed this week for my mono sticker on my laptop
 * desrt contributes
<kenvandine> grrr
<RAOF> kenvandine: I avoid this by not having any stickers on my laptop :)
<BigWhale> Good morning all.
<kenvandine> hey BigWhale
<desrt> RAOF: let me get you a 'sarah palin 2016' sticker
<RAOF> Well, except for the one which says “This is a HWE laptop that can't be certified”
<BigWhale> hey kenvandine. you're up early ... or late ... I'm guessing you're already in Europe? :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> been here all week :)
<desrt> HWE?
<kenvandine> hardware enablement?
<BigWhale> UDS starts on 29th? right?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> mon-thu
<RAOF> Yeah, hardware enablement.
<RAOF> didrocks: Yo!
<RAOF> didrocks: Good morning!
<didrocks> RAOF: hey! how are you? :)
<RAOF> didrocks: Sadly, I'm about to make it a little less good for you :(
<didrocks> RAOF: sniffff ;)
<didrocks> RAOF: what happened on the SRU front?
<pitti> salut didrocks, ça va?
<RAOF> didrocks: Would you kindly be shouting at PS that switching from boost::stuff to std::stuff is not an appropriate SRU change?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va bien, et toi?
<pitti> didrocks: je vais bien, merci!
 * desrt thinks that a ç looks and sounds like a lop-sided s
 * pitti is on a code slaughter quad-damage trip
<didrocks> RAOF: I think popey can find the exact kind words for it :)
<popey> which sru is that?
<didrocks> RAOF: this is only for unity package itself, isn't it?
<RAOF> Unity
<didrocks> RAOF: the rest is good?
<RAOF> Compiz isn't; I've commented on the bug.
<didrocks> RAOF: I can see a little tear on popey's face just 1 meter away from me :)
<RAOF> unity-lens-photos isn't, but I've apparently forgotten why.
<didrocks> oh?
<popey> sorry, I'll stop laughing
<RAOF> didrocks: Oh, no. That's right.
<RAOF> didrocks: I wasn't accepting unity-lens-photos until I knew why it's got a desktop file at all.
<didrocks> popey: on compiz, can you look with duflu about the comment on bug #1060171
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1060171 in compiz (Ubuntu Quantal) "gtk-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup_node() from g_hash_table_remove_internal() from event_filter_func() from gdk_event_apply_filters()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060171
<didrocks> RAOF: let me look at u-l-p
<RAOF> Good work, gnome-keyring. A stable release that fixes bugs *and* has a test suite!
<popey> sure
<RAOF> didrocks, popey: Oh, also, while browsing through the unity changes I saw something that seemed strange to make through code review; the comment says “ensure we return 64px icons, the code returns max_size * 3 / 4.
<didrocks> RAOF: u-l-p:
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/unity-lens-photos/unexpected-geeqie-crasher/+merge/130044
<RAOF> Sorry; max_width * 2 / 3.
<RAOF> didrocks: Ah, ok. So, it's for the benefit of software-center.
<RAOF> I guess that should be fixed to be better, but I'll accept u-l-p.
<seb128> didrocks, hey, how are you? thanks for doing SRU review! ;-)
<didrocks> RAOF: thanks :)
<RAOF> seb128: A geary SRU? Really?
<desrt> uh
<desrt> isn't 'u' for 'update'?
<seb128> RAOF, why not? ;-)
<RAOF> It's an awesome idea, but it barely works? :)
<desrt> RAOF: who cares?  we ship thunderbird and evolution, don't we? :)
<RAOF> I'm very much behind the idea of geary, and have the daily PPA build installed. I'm surprised it's in universe, though; it's currently litte more than a broken toy :{
<RAOF> Baby attack!
<seb128> RAOF, it's mostly to be nice to the yorba guys
<pitti> bonjour seb128!
<seb128> pitti, hey, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke! happily dropping loots of code
<seb128> pitti, sprint^Wautomn cleaning? :-)
<pitti> seb128: indeed! just landed some more patches which remove ~ 1400 LOCs
<seb128> nice
<Mirv> RAOF/didrocks: I can't see removed xml files in lp:ubuntu/compiz - the line about disabled test was removed by didier to not erronously refer to the bug, but probably only the bug number should have been removed
<Mirv> (regarding bug #1060171 note)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1060171 in compiz (Ubuntu Quantal) "gtk-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup_node() from g_hash_table_remove_internal() from event_filter_func() from gdk_event_apply_filters()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060171
<didrocks> Mirv: I agree about the disabling test, RAOF, we have manual tests and agrees on those
<didrocks> RAOF: this version was tested by popey's team and I for more than a week now and we can ensure there is no visible regressions
<didrocks> RAOF: also, like in GNOME, we don't list every commits
<didrocks> only those which have a visible impact on user experience, with opened bugs
<didrocks> I don't see PS work different here
<didrocks> so re:compiz: is it acceptable for you?
<Mirv> ah sil2100 commented on the bug as well regarding the cherry-picks (ie. xml files were removed already earlier)
<didrocks> for unity, let popey's team (I looked for the commit id) giving you an answer
<RAOF> didrocks: As far as I'm aware PS doesn't have a blanket MRE?
<didrocks> RAOF: sorry, I don't understand MRE :)
<RAOF> GNOME gets a pass because it's got a MRE; it might be appropriate that unity/compiz/etc get a Micro Release Exception, but they currently don't, so we want just bug fixes, and only changes which fix bugs.
<didrocks> RAOF: it didn't work like that in the past, I think the SRU team trusted what we pushed because it was tested
<didrocks> not sure how pitti dealt with compiz and unity SRUs in the past
<pitti> pretty much like "stick fingers in ears and press the knob", really
<RAOF> Heh.
<pitti> not that I was happy about that approach, but these diffs were usually way too big for a sane review anyway
<didrocks> and I don't think in 3 years we pushed buggy updates in a SRU (we had one regression AFAIK on the dozen of uploads)
<didrocks> yeah, and every merge requests already have at least one reviewer
<didrocks> that + the tests
<didrocks> so, I'm happy that we can answer on the things that looks wrong to you
<RAOF> I'm all for various PS projects getting a micro release exception (although perhaps *after* getting the message that boost::*→std::* is *not* a stable release candidate).
<didrocks> (like boost versus std: change)
<pitti> but large structural code changes like that give me the creeps, too
<pitti> especially stuff like boost -> std
<pitti> was this really tested on arm, powerpc, etc.? this cold lead to all sorts of interesting regressions
<didrocks> not sure about mandating every commit (which have been checked by distro to fit for a SRU, or would have been reverted) to get all noticed
<didrocks> pitti: yep, there have been a test on arm
<didrocks> but let us get an answer on boost -> std
<pitti> and powerpc?
<pitti> and armel?
<didrocks> pitti: no those 2 AFAIK
<didrocks> amrhf had though
<RAOF> didrocks: Basically, you're arguing for a MRE - I'm sure the technical board would be receptive, given that everything's nicely tested.
<didrocks> RAOF: right, I have a session about it at UDS
<lifeless> meal ready to eat?
<didrocks> RAOF: but the additional commits in compiz ar really wondering you?
<didrocks> are*
<didrocks> worrying*
 * didrocks needs coffee
<RAOF> didrocks: Yes! I worry when an SRU removes files without any mention of why!
<Mirv> RAOF: like indicated in the bug report now, those were already removed as cherry-picks in the previous release
<didrocks> hence it's not indicated again
<didrocks> in the changelog
<RAOF> So why is it in the debdiff?
<didrocks> RAOF: one sec, checking
<didrocks> I remember to have asked Mirv  to remove the line because it was already in ubuntu, but let me check, the SRU was pushed more than one week ago in -proposed and didn't get touch…
<didrocks> so the fix was for https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1057955
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1057955 in Compiz 0.9.8 "Removed schema keys still used in keybindings and automated tests" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<sil2100> Yes, I commented on the bug regarding this
<Mirv> it looks ok in lp:ubuntu/compiz, but I think Adam's 1:0.9.8.4-0ubuntu3 upload added them back?
<Mirv> 1:0.9.8.4-0ubuntu3 is also not in the packaging branch at all
<RAOF> Yeah, the compiz we're shipping in Quantal includes those xml.in files.
<RAOF> Check out apt-get source.
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, in fact, it's a different story
<didrocks> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/117994551/compiz_1%3A0.9.8.2%2Bbzr3377-0ubuntu1_1%3A0.9.8.4-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<didrocks> they were removed from the install
<sil2100> So something is wrong
<didrocks> not in upstream tarball
<didrocks> Mirv: does it sound right to you? ^
<Mirv> didrocks: they were removed in ubuntu1, yes, but possibly erronously put back in ubuntu3 which is missing from lp:ubuntu/compiz as well
<didrocks> Mirv: no, there were not removed if I'm correct (look at the debdiff), there were just not *installed*
<didrocks> which is the same for the end user experience
<didrocks> which is what we should focus on I guess
<Mirv> hmm, yes, true, regardless of how it is
 * RAOF goes and has a nice relaxing bath
<didrocks> -  50-compiz-launchers.xml.in
<didrocks>    50-compiz-navigation.xml.in
<Mirv> and lp:ubuntu/compiz is fine now
<didrocks> -  50-compiz-screenshot.xml.in
<didrocks> -  50-compiz-system.xml.in
<Mirv> (after bzr pull)
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, seems the move to raring branches missed it (it was in the proposed one)
<didrocks> Mirv: so I grabbed and pushed
<didrocks> RAOF: can we have a conscensus on that?
<didrocks> (for compiz, again, we'll check with upstream for the boost -> std on unity)
<Mirv> also the compiz-gnome I've installed with the packaging is fine
<sil2100> RAOF: regarding the offending commit...
<tsdgeos> how do we get the upstream fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1064992 in? do we want it in i guess?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1064992 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Unity menubar crashes when activating a submenu in LibreOffice while using Orca screen reader" [Undecided,In progress]
<sil2100> RAOF: if the boost->std switch is not good, we can revert this switch indeed...
<sil2100> RAOF: and stick with boost for now
<seb128> tsdgeos, subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to the bug and get the SRU infos if you can to help the update
<didrocks> sil2100: can we get that merged in 6.0 and then, we just cherry-pick it?
<didrocks> (now that the branch is in sync again ;))
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, I just asked bschaefer_ to do that
<sil2100> :)
<didrocks> excellent, thanks sil2100!
<Mirv> thanks sil2100!
<sil2100> Sorry about that, it's really ugh, I feel ashamed, I could have remembered that SRU==no-big-changes
<seb128> tsdgeos, SRU infos: impact, test case, regression potential
<sil2100> Since I basically approved it ;p
 * bschaefer should have known that as well
<didrocks> sil2100: can you look at:
<didrocks> 08:48:31          RAOF | didrocks, popey: Oh, also, while browsing through the unity changes I saw something that seemed strange to
<didrocks>                        | make through code review; the comment says “ensure we return 64px icons, the code returns max_size * 3 / 4
<didrocks> sil2100: can help you with bzr annotate just to find the correct person :)
<sil2100> didrocks: will try! ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: keep me posted if you need help
<didrocks> so I think unity is on the right track
<didrocks> we need to have a decision on compiz itself
<didrocks> I can document "removal of upstream files in the source that we already don't install upstream and downstream"
<didrocks> but:
<didrocks> 1. there is nothing to check
<didrocks> 2. reverting that will make us diverging from the rarring branch for no reason
<sil2100> I'll just get a drink
<tsdgeos> seb128: ok, done
<RAOF> didrocks: If we're certain they're not installed I don't need a comment in debian/changelog
<sil2100> RAOF: we'll remove the boost->std switch and cherry-pick it ASAP
<RAOF> sil2100: Ta
<sil2100> RAOF: sorry about that
<RAOF> 'sok.
<RAOF> I just have to reject uploads, which I don't particularly like doing :/
<didrocks> RAOF: yeah, I can ensure you for 100% it's not installed ;)
<didrocks> RAOF: hit me hard at UDS if it's the case :)
<RAOF> didrocks: Then full steam ahead!
<didrocks> RAOF: so agree on me pushing compiz again?
<didrocks> RAOF: I can promise you a beer, which is a lot in that country (I'll sell my car for it :p)
<RAOF> didrocks: Yeah, push compiz again.
 * didrocks dput -f ;)
<didrocks> RAOF: done! thanks again! We are fixing unity now (thanks for spotting it!)
<seb128> kenvandine, cassidy is pinging about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adium-theme-ubuntu/+bug/959084 ... webkitish issue, do you have an idea could you have a look to?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 959084 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy-chat consistently uses 9-10 % CPU" [Low,Triaged]
<dupondje> Got a really strange issue with LightDM, sometimes when I boot, I see the console cursor on tty7 (trough the lightdm window). If I then switch to tty1 for example, I still see lightdm visible (only partly). Is that a known bug?
<sil2100> bschaefer: did you submit a merge for the std->boost switch already maybe? ;)
<bschaefer> sil2100, working on it, had to recompile some things :(
<sil2100> bschaefer: ok, just give me a poke once it's submitted, so that I won't miss it!
<bschaefer> sil2100, will do!
<sil2100> didrocks: for the max_height * 2 / 3 change, it seems mhr3 was the author
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity/respect-icon-size-hint-6.0/+merge/129123
<seb128> dupondje, not known
<didrocks> sil2100: he's not far from here! I saw him, take your knife and run after him ;)
<seb128> dupondje, seems like a kernel,xorg,video issue
<sil2100> didrocks: let's molest him about this change
<sil2100> mhr3: !
<didrocks> sil2100: you can as well just ask him, seems less risky and it may work ;)
<sil2100> mhr3: RAOF doesn't like the part that's under FIXME ;)
<RAOF> sil2100, mhr3: Particularly: I don't see why it calculates a value, rather than just returning 64L
<RAOF> Ahem. 64.
<RAOF> That just seems begging for an unrelated change to make things look bad later on.
<mhr3> RAOF, it's not in a component that should use such hardcoded values
<bschaefer> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/fix-1046201-6.0/+merge/131140
<RAOF> mhr3: But you're essentially hardcoding 64 there?
<sil2100> bschaefer: thanks! Building, testing and then approving
<mhr3> RAOF, although the fixme suggests that, no
<bschaefer> sil2100, awesome thanks!
<RAOF> mhr3: So is 2/3 of whatever max_width is right for all values of max_width?
<bschaefer> sil2100, the diff will be smaller after the cherry pick :)
<mhr3> RAOF, well... no :) but hardcoding 64 isn't correct either
<mhr3> for things we use it with 2/3 works
<sil2100> bschaefer: I think I'll even change it to Needs Review, since the decision is that we include it if it's working ok ;)
<bschaefer> sil2100, sounds good
<RAOF> mhr3: If hardcoding 64 is wrong, but 2/3rds is also wrong, isn't 64 more *obviously* wrong and so more likely to be changed when appropriate? I picked up on this partially because I'm grumpy about the boost::→std:: change ☺.
<bschaefer> sil2100, ugg i missed a change in the test
 * bschaefer goes to fix it
<sil2100> bschaefer: no problem, still updating my chroot ;)
<bschaefer> :)
<mhr3> RAOF, bottom line, i don't see any way to make it "better" atm, and hardcoding won't make it better
<RAOF> I think that hardcoding makes it more *obviously* wrong, so more likely to be fixed later. That said, it's not a blocker for SRU acceptance. I just reserve the right to say “I told you so” later on, should someone make a change that breaks it ☺
<mhr3> fwiw we're already starting to refactor that whole component ;)
<bschaefer> sil2100, pushed the fix
<sil2100> bschaefer: ok, pulling
<didrocks> RAOF: I'm sure you have a personal tomboy note with the "I told you so" examples :)
<sil2100> bschaefer: ok, working nicely, I'll just check something and approve ;)
<bschaefer> sil2100, cool!
<gema> sil2100: I am sending you an email with some pics of my new problem this morning
<gema> sil2100: some of my windows half break to show what's underneath
<popey> gema what's up?
<gema> hey popey not much, I think it is compiz, but I am not sure, so looking for a second opinion :)
<popey> I'd also like to see those
<gema> popey: forwarding
<popey> thanks
<RAOF> popey: Oh, if we're soliciting random bug reports - I've got a problem when there's a window that's been greyed out for being unresponsive.
<popey> oh?
<RAOF> The unity overlays (dash, alt-tab, top-bar-shadow) flicker at roughly 30Hz between being there and not being there when they're over an unresponsive window.
<RAOF> I've got a video of it, but haven't yet attached it to a bug.
<RAOF> Want to see?
<sil2100> gema: thanks!
<popey> ping us the bug when you do
<sil2100> Will look into it a bit later
<gema> sil2100: no prob
<popey> gema, that loooks like a video driver issue to me
<popey> gema, what video card does that machine have, with 3 heads?
<sil2100> didrocks: for the change from std back to boost - should we create a new bug for it and link it to it, or just in the changelog write it down without a bug number when cherry-picking?
<gema> popey: Radeon HD 5800
<gema> popey: it used to work fine with precise
<gema> popey: it may well be the new kernel then playing games on me, I will look into it
<RAOF> I now have a shiny new Radoon HD 7870 that supports 4 monitors; I should see if jasoncwarner_ will let me expense 3 extra monitors to test :)
<gema> RAOF:  :D
<RAOF> popey: Enjoy! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1070735
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1070735 in unity (Ubuntu) "When Unity UI elements are above an unresponsive window, they flicker" [Undecided,New]
<gema> popey, sil2100: using gnome classic for a while to discard unity and make sure it's a graphics issue
<popey> thanks RAOF
<sil2100> didrocks: !
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/ubuntu_6.10_cp_std <- the cherry-picked branch for unity
<sil2100> didrocks: I didn't know if I should revert it to UNRELEASED from quantal-proposed or not, so I just left it as it is
<sil2100> didrocks: hope the changelog entry is ok
<sil2100> didrocks: oh, and there's also one more branch I'd like you to check
<didrocks> sil2100: let me have a look
<didrocks> sil2100: it's fine to keep it as it is, no UNRELEASED for this special process :)
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-lens-applications/vala_bump <- the other branch, since pstolowski has a merge that bumps the requirement for libgnome-menu and also valac
<jasoncwarner_> RAOF "to test" ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-lens-applications/use-libgnome-menu3/+merge/130509 <- this merge
<sil2100> I've been told it's a necessary change ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks for checking those out!
<didrocks> sil2100: running the new unity, seems good to me :)
<didrocks> sil2100: looking at u-l-a then!
<didrocks> sil2100: unity in -proposed
<didrocks> RAOF: ^
<sil2100> didrocks: ta ;)
<sil2100> gema: looking at the bug pictures now
<gema> sil2100: so far my gnome classic experience is good, my graphics card is working fine here
<gema> sil2100: so I doubt is a driver issue
<gema> sil2100: or maybe it's a driver issue with unity
<Laney> try gnome-shell, it's likely to be closer to unity in terms of driver usage
<sil2100> gema: we think it's rather a driver issue, since the code related to it is rather fragile - but we'll be looking at it ;)
<gema> Laney: I will try gnome-shell
<gema> sil2100: thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: pushed and approed
<sil2100> didrocks: awesome!
<sil2100> didrocks: did you push u-l-a distro update to lp:ubuntu/u-l-a?
<sil2100> Since I can't see it in the bzr branch I just did
<sil2100> And the merge is still failing
<seb128> cool website: http://upstream-tracker.org/index.html
<seb128> it lists api changes in quite some libs
<seb128> on that lunch time
<cyphermox> good morning!
<didrocks> 14:06:48      didrocks | sil2100: hum, I did bzr push
<didrocks> 14:08:02      didrocks | sil2100: oh, it's telling me it diverged
<didrocks> 14:08:47      didrocks | sil2100: let me merge your change
<sil2100> Awww, maybe because the branch was from Monday...
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, your branch is outdated, no worry :)
<attente> desrt: ping
<kenvandine> qengho, did you see the webkit bug i assigned to you?
<kenvandine> qengho, i tried to bisect it, testing all the previous versions of the adium theme and still got the same behavior
<kenvandine> so sounds like something that webkit caused
<jibel> webapps seem to make firefox use a lot of cpu
<qengho> kenvandine: got it.  lp#959084.
<kenvandine> thanks
<kenvandine> sounds like it has to be something that webkit introduced... so have fun diving in that :)
<desrt> attente: pong
<attente> desrt: can you take a quick look at this? http://fpaste.org/eHsH/
<desrt> attente: SHOW ME THE CODE!!!
<desrt> attente: we've seen this bug before.......
<attente> desrt: we have?
<desrt> libreoffice was crashing with a very similar trace
<attente> the only thing i can tell is that the menu passed in is NULL
<desrt> so either you are doing the same thing they were (they fixed the bug on their side) or it's my fault :)
<attente> to unrealize the GtkMenu, all i did was remove it from the parent container
<attente> then re-realize it by adding it back in
<attente> desrt: do you know how they fixed it?
<attente> (or what they did in the first place)
<mhr3> didrocks, seb somewhere close to you?
<mhr3> didrocks, i need to cry to him that bustle-dbus-monitor doesn't work
<mhr3> seb128, , i need to cry to you that bustle-dbus-monitor doesn't work
<mhr3> guess it's the change in Q where the monitoring apps need to set some flag now
<seb128> mhr3, the eavedropping thing?
<mhr3> seb128, that'd be my guess
<desrt> attente: sorry.  was asking lars about it and got into a big discussion
<desrt> attente: we're planning how to make seb128 lose his will to live
<Laney> yeah looks like our bustle is quite out of date
<seb128> Laney, want to have a look at updating it?
<kenvandine> desrt, want to make ubuntu spicier?
<attente> desrt: oh. ok then
<Laney> can do
<desrt> attente: anyway... not sure what the issue is
<seb128> desrt, be careful, I'm watching you
<desrt> if i had your code and could reproduce it locally it would help a lot
<desrt> seb128: creep
<attente> desrt: i emailed it to you
<desrt> oh.  good.
<seb128> larsu, hey, long time not seen, how are you?
<desrt> you should get that in git....
<Laney> mhr3: you probably want these https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=39140#c12
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 39140 in General "add eavesdrop=true to rule(s)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<larsu> seb128, pretty good. What's up?
<attente> is there a remote i can push to?
<seb128> attente, lp:~huaw/+junk/yourcode? :p
<seb128> attente, bzr!
<seb128> ;-)
<attente> heh
<mhr3> Laney, yep, looks that way
<desrt> attente: put it on chinstrap?
<desrt> or github...
<desrt> or gitorious
<seb128> tarball & email :p
 * desrt has dconf-qt on gitorious
<kenvandine> usb stick in an envelope ?
<Laney> oh wow, bustle is haskell: /me gets excited
<kenvandine> Laney, you're sick
<kenvandine> :-D
<mhr3> Laney, just the latest version
<seb128> Laney, mhr3 was mentioning that, I though you would like it :p
<desrt> attente: could put it on gnome.org
<lamalex> bryce, RAOF hey guys- im having very bad nvidia/nouveau problems. if you of you are around could you lend me a hand?
 * mlankhorst looks away innocently
<mlankhorst> lamalex: what kind?
<lamalex> with the proprietary driver, after the splash screen my screen goes black and stays that way
<lamalex> with nouveau it seems to be munging registers and rendering my wireless disabled, and also causing me to hardlock
<lamalex> lots of dmesg errors from it
<mlankhorst> pastebin?
<mlankhorst> precise or quantal btw
<lamalex> quantal
<lamalex> precise works great
<lamalex> but im on the webapps team, which rather requires using q
<lamalex> and r before long
<desrt> larsu: <seb128> shit
<mlankhorst> pastebin your dmesg then
<lamalex> mlankhorst, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302653/
<larsu> desrt, what?
<mlankhorst> hm looks like some crap in the 3d engine going wrong :P
<seb128> desrt, you are tired man
<mlankhorst> lamalex: though couldn't say for sure whether by the DDX or by mesa
<desrt> attente: not seeing the crash
<attente> really?..
<attente> running ./hello
<desrt> i guess i should disable my dbusmenu-enabled gtk :/
<mlankhorst> lamalex: can you boot without starting X, then start X, export LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 and do DISPLAY=:0 /etc/X11/Xsession ?
<lamalex> what's the best way to boot without starting X
<mlankhorst> recovery mode
<mlankhorst> but with nomodeset removed
<lamalex> should i set those vars before starting X?
<mlankhorst> doesn't affect X
<lamalex> k
<lamalex> so take nomodeset out from grub, then start in recovery mode
<mlankhorst> yeah
<lamalex> aye aye
<lamalex> be back in a moment
<lamalex> mlankhorst, unsuccessful
<lamalex> im not sure what i did wrong but exactly but i didn't really get anywhere
<desrt> larsu: http://www.fpaste.org/PwuQ/
<mlankhorst> lamalex: yeah it's probably ddx feeding crap
<lamalex> what is dd
<lamalex> x
<mlankhorst> erm the xorg driver
<lamalex> ah
<lamalex> very frustrating
<mlankhorst> BEGIN_END_ACTIVE - You tried changing stuff while begin/end was active.
<mlankhorst> hmz
<mlankhorst> feeling adventerous? :P
<mlankhorst> if not the easy fix is disabling exa by specifying option "noaccel" in xorg.conf for nouveau driver
<desrt> attente: hey.  got a job for you :)
<attente> desrt: sure :) what is it?
<desrt> attente: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1070905
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1070905 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "a11y panel calls g_settings_new() on (uninstalled) overlay scrollbar schema" [Undecided,New]
<desrt> it's caused by a patch we have in our gnome-control-center package
<desrt> it's now possible to check if a particular schema is installed via g_settings_schema_source_get_default() -> g_settings_schema_source_lookup()
<desrt> so you should do this before it tries to do g_settings_new()
<attente> ok, sounds easy enough
<seb128> attente, good opportunity to play with our workflow ;-)
<qengho> kenvandine: that empathy-chat bug goes away the instant that the chat history vertically fills the allotted space.  I'm betting on some scroll-bar hackiness.
<seb128> attente, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bzr is worth reading
<desrt> seb128: i gave him this bug because it's the perfect chance :)
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> interesting
<attente> seb128: thanks
<kenvandine> qengho, ok... well it couldn't be overlay scrollbars
<kenvandine> cassidy said he gets it on fedora with our theme
<mlankhorst> lamalex: can you try "[PATCH] nouveau: Do not use nva3 engine for 0xaf chipset" ?
<mlankhorst> probably can get it off ml somewhere
<lamalex> mlankhorst, https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/1272971/ ?
<mlankhorst> assume so
<lamalex> is there a guide somewhere to patching my kernel?
<lamalex> never done this
<mlankhorst> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<seb128> attente, https://launchpad.net/~huaw is your launchpad id right*k
<seb128> *k->?
<attente> ~attente
<seb128> crap
<attente> i think that's my old one
<attente> from way back when
<desrt> we had a workstation in 229
<seb128> attente, ok, I found ~huaw, I added the wrong one to our team :p
<seb128> changing it
<desrt> with english/french labels on all of the buttons, canadian style
<desrt> one of them was labelled "attente"
<desrt> it stuck
<attente> thanks, seb128
<orpok> how can i start x in safe mode? using ubuntu 12.10 and tried to use amd's drivers, now compiz crashes
<orpok> oops wrong channel
<xclaesse> I've got a belgian bluetooth keyboard, every time I reboot its layout is reset to qwerty
<xclaesse> instead of azerty
<xclaesse> in gnome-control-center it still says it's belgian
<xclaesse> is that known problem? any workaround?
<bryce> xclaesse, check launchpad.
<desrt> attente: hey.  we're back from dinner.  how goes it?
<attente> uh, it's going
<attente> i have some questions
<attente> why allow g_settings_new to crash if the schema isn't available?
<kenvandine> haha
<attente> :)
<kenvandine> desrt's fault
<dobey> haha
<attente> the other question is
<attente> do we have to check for all of the other settings schema too?
<attente> like org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences?
<kirkland> okay, upgraded to Quantal and when I hit my browser back button on my thinkpad, the stupid unity launcher pops up
<kirkland> how do I disable that?
<kirkland> looks like this bug, perhaps?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/968840
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 968840 in unity-2d "HUD gets activated by Thinkpad USB Keyboard's back and forward buttons" [Medium,Fix released]
<kirkland> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/24/%23ubuntu-desktop.html
<kirkland> there we go;  I knew I had to work around this previously
<kirkland> okay, sweet, fixed (again)
<kirkland> this setting got lost on upgrade to 12.10, fwiw
<seb128> jbicha, hey, is "Nathanel Titane" doing IRC?
<seb128> attente, I just joined and don't have the backlog for your question, but is that for g-c-c?
<seb128> in which case, no need to check for those, g-c-c depends on gsettings-desktop-schemas, that package is not optional
<attente> seb128: ok, cool
<attente> ls
<jbicha> seb128: I don't think he's logged on now, but he's used nathaneltitane before
<seb128> jbicha, ok
<seb128> jbicha, topic like "use current nautilus" are not very useful if you are not looking at forking the whole stack
<seb128> jbicha, if the library change interface it's going to force you to fork every single app using libnautilus
<seb128> jbicha, if the new nautilus depends on some other GNOME components it's going to create issues as well
<seb128> e.g thing nautilus-sendto
<seb128> well, not my call but I would recommend strongly against going this way
<seb128> it's going to bite back
<jbicha> seb128: hmm? I think I'm missing some context
<seb128> jbicha, speaking about https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/gnome-nautilus-gnomebuntu
<jbicha> first I saw that, but yeah that topic isn't very useful
<jbicha> "This would provide the essential, unaltered, out of the box experience Ubuntu is known for"
<seb128> jbicha, well, I'm just saying you are up to fork the whole GNOME stack in a conflicting/co-installable way, including gtk
<seb128> it might be easier to just create a derivative distro rather than a flavor if you try to do this
<jbicha> seb128: I think the blueprint is just reaction to Ubuntu including Nautilus 3.4; of course next cycle will be worse for shipping the latest GNOME but at least we'll have nautilus 3.6
<seb128> jbicha, yeah, maybe I understand the purpose of the blueprint, it sounds like "ship the latest GNOME in the archive somewhere even if Ubuntu stay on the n-1 version"
<seb128> bryce, hey, I'm changing the approver of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-xorg-general to me, feel free to pick somebody else but we usually try to have a different people for drafter and approver (it doesn't make sense to have the writer being the one approving himself as well)
<bryce> seb128, the xorg-general blueprint is really just for the discussion, if any actual project work comes out of it then that would be done as separate blueprints.
<seb128> bryce, ok, fair enough, I was making the comment as it might apply to other specs as well
<bryce> seb128, we could set chris as the drafter if that would be more proper, but really nothing will be drafted (just misc. work items that don't fit into bp's)
<seb128> bryce, well, your call, typically (from pitti's time) the default approver is the team lead/tech lead since those are the ones doing the review of the team load, etc after UDS
<seb128> so we have sort of kept doing it this way
<seb128> we can discuss it next week if you think we should do it differently
<bryce> seb128, right, and as per jason's email does it not make the most sense for that to be the X team tech lead?  unless you just enjoy the extra paperwork.  ;-)
<seb128> bryce, I'm not enjoying extra paperwork no ;)- but we decided that we stay one team with one chart for the team and not 3 charts ... anyway as I first say just pick different people for drafter and reviewer, your call who those are then ;-)
<bryce> seb128, alright looks good
<bryce> seb128, maybe canonical-desktop should not be subscribed to blueprints to cut down on blueprint update spam?
<Laney> indeed
<seb128> where is it subscribed?
<bryce> seb128, printer dialog
<seb128> bryce, Laney: oh, apparently tkamppeter did that ... unsubscribed, thanks for pointing it,
<seb128> tkamppeter, please don't subscribe teams to blueprints, just the people who should be there
<seb128> attente, thanks for patch, please take some time to read the wiki page I pointed and http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<seb128> attente, it seems a good opportunity to see a bit of packaging and our workflow
<desrt> attente: i also left some comments about the patch itself
<seb128> attente, e.g do a debian/patches patch, generate a debdiff etc
<seb128> doing a merge request
<attente> ok
<seb128> well it's usually either a debdiff or merge request, but it's useful to see how both are working ;-)
<bryce> hrm, many of these gaming blueprints I'm not sure there's really going to be one hour's worth of discussion
<attente> desrt: i'm not sure why it didn't crash when i tested it, if the second point applies
<desrt> attente: did you actually try changing the theme?
<desrt> the code only runs in that case
<attente> ah ok
<desrt> see the crash now?
<desrt> (or critical?)
<attente> well, i need to figure out how to change the theme first
<desrt> it's at the top of the a11y dialog
<desrt> Contrast:
<desrt> low/normal/high/high-inverse
<bryce> seb128, given that most of the gaming blueprints are set to priority low or medium, I think it doesn't make sense to devote so many uds slots esp. since we have only 4 days.  I would suggest merging the two audio BPs, and merge the process cleanup BP in with the graphics one.  maybe others could be merged.
<seb128> bryce, yeah, that's a good point, dpm registered the topics he had on his list I think, feel free to do some editing and reject the non needed one from uds-r
<seb128> bryce, though I guess e.g the audio ones will have a few people who will probably not have so many sessions to join so if we have enough rooms it shouldn't create much conflicts
<seb128> ok, time to call it at day, 'night everyone
<desrt> lies
<desrt> seb is going for more beer now
<desrt> quoth seb "i'm calling it a day.... on the work side"
<doomlord> anyone here?
<sarnold> doomlord: irc tends to work best if you just ask whatever question may be on your mind :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-10-25
<doomlord> is it possible to get either in ubuntu/unity:  [1]scale all windows from all desktops,  [2] click on launcher icon does scale all application windows from all desktops;
<doomlord> [3] expo combined with scale (kde does it by default i think)
<doomlord> either of those 3 options would increase my contentment (i do generally like unity)
<doomlord> i keep alternating between 2x2 and 3x3 desktops ... can't decide between more space and more resolution in overview- i think I'm really after more scale options
<doomlord> (i've tried gnome-shell but dont like it as much as unity so far)
<doomlord> i like having 3x3 because i can leave a load of things maximize... with "expo+scale" one could put all the maximized windows in one corner and still distinguish between them AND have good resolution for the remaining desktops
<xnox> doomlord: the right answer is to get dual screen monitors =)
<doomlord> yeah good point, but maximum use of 1 screen is more energy efficient
<doomlord> also laptop
<doomlord> osx snow leopard with its expose/spaces/multitouch trackpad combo made one display genuinely as productive as 2
<doomlord> is there an option to make the globalmenu appear permanently (mac style) rather than toggle
<joosen> hi every body
<joosen> have anyone use gnome remix?
<joosen> someone hear me?
<sarnold> joosen: you're coming through clear :) it's just a bit late for US and early for europe...
<joosen> sorry, in thailand at 8.35 am.
<joosen> you don't sleep?
<joosen> I can talk with you or not?
<sarnold> I'm going to dinner :) but keep talking, it'll be in scrollback for people to see as they come or go :)
<sarnold> (1840 here in oregon, usa ;)
<joosen> oh! bye! please enjoy your dinner.
<doomlord> i'm nocturnal here in the uk
<joosen> hie
<joosen> hi
<joosen> you use the ubuntu 12.10 or not?
<doomlord> 12.04 is what i installed, i think it upgrades itself
<joosen> 12.10 now is release.
<joosen> someone use ubuntu 12.10 server or not?
<doomlord> servver, no
<joosen> ubuntu don't optimize with the server or not?
<joosen> Maybe centos more optimize than.
<doomlord> no idea sorry :)
<joosen> you use ubuntu desktop and windows 8 or not?
<doomlord> ubuntu desktop mostly; i have never used windows 8. windows 7 sometimes.
<doomlord> i use ubuntu 70% mac-osx 20% windows7 10%
<joosen> oh god, you are the best. you use third os.
<joosen> In your opinion, what's os is the stable.
<joosen> Someone know about gnome remix?
<joosen> what's different about the old that include with ubuntu 12.10?
<doomlord> joosen: mac-osx is best;  i use ubuntu mostly because i like the philosophy; but it depends what you want to do.
<doomlord> best c++ programming tools for me is still visual studio on  windows, but i still enjoy using ubuntu
<joosen> hi doomlord, now you write the c++ programming in the ubuntu or not? mac-osx is best, I will do it?
<doomlord> i have done most C++ programming in windows or mac-osx; i am doing C++ programming in ubuntu right now ; the tools aren't quite as good as visual studio but im trying to find my way around them.
<doomlord> the best C++ environment is VisualStudio in Windows; x-code is very good too; i haven't found an environment in linux that i'm as comfortable with, i've used raw commandline tools,emacs , codeblocks and qtcreator a little.  I find the debuggers more difficult to  use (IDE integration) . Debugger integration is where Microsoft Visual Studio truly shines. I estimate i'm 50%-2x faster at writing c++ there
<doomlord> basicaly most of my life  i've used Windows and just dabled with ubuntu,, but i'm trying to move to ubuntu more 'permanently'.
<doomlord> i've written crossplatform code though so i can move between OS's
<jbicha> oh I forgot I don't have upload rights for rhythmbox, could someone upload https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/rhythmbox/ubuntu
 * micahg thinks that algorithm should be fixed
<joosen> How can I downgrade 12.10 to 12.04 lts
<TheMuso> joosen: Reinstall.
<joosen> It will delete the file and document or not?
<joosen> and how to install flash player into ubuntu 12.10
<jbicha> joosen: for user support please try #ubuntu
<desrt> Crush: yes!!!
<Crush> hey desrt
<Guest34948> what the?
<Crushh> dang it, someone took Crush (no surprise I suppose)
<hyperair> i wonder if it's possible to use ppa-purge to downgrade ubuntu releases
<hyperair> heheh
<cjohnston> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> cjohnston: hey
<cjohnston> didrocks: all of the uds-r BPs that are 'approved' aren't going to show up in Summit as meetings
<cjohnston> ex: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-package-kit
<cjohnston> I noticed you were approver on some of them
<cjohnston> so I figured I'd tell someone instead of making people mad by messing with BPs
<didrocks> cjohnston: yeah, can you fix them? I think it's a mistake that has been done (I don't have the edit right for changing them I'm afraid)
<cjohnston> yup... Just want to not get yelled at for changing peoples BPs ;-)
<didrocks> cjohnston: I'll talk with jason about it as well :)
<cjohnston> jasoncwarner_: ^^
<didrocks> cjohnston: excellent, no worry! thanks a lot man :)
<seb128> cjohnston, didrocks: what's the issue?
<didrocks> seb128: 09:22:21     cjohnston | didrocks: all of the uds-r BPs that are 'approved' aren't going to show up in Summit as meetings
<cjohnston> seb128: setting a BP to approved doesn't allow Summit to pick it up
<seb128> didrocks, I fail to parse that sentence...
<seb128> cjohnston, well, it's approved for uds-r which is enough
<didrocks> Definition:
<didrocks> Approved
<didrocks> I think that's what prevents it to be shown, as it would mean the spec is already draft and discussed ^
<cjohnston> seb128: they get 'accepted' for UDS... they get 'approved' for work
<cjohnston> LP doesn't export meetings if they are approved, so Summit can't import them
<seb128> cjohnston, didrocks: I should undo all the definition: approved to new/discussion is that what you are saying?
<cjohnston> https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/994110
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 994110 in Launchpad itself "summit should not key on bp definition state" [Low,Triaged]
<didrocks> that's my understanding
<cjohnston> seb128: yes please
<seb128> cjohnston, didrocks: ok, thanks
<didrocks> thanks seb128 :)
<seb128> bah, I wish that https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/?searchtext=desktop-r would work
<seb128> stupid launchpad
<seb128> didrocks, yw!
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, it's really annoying to not have that search working anymore :/
<cjohnston> seb128: a list is at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-r
<seb128> didrocks, I'm working from https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring?searchtext=desktop
<seb128> cjohnston, well, that list doesn't list things that didn't get approved or nominated for uds-r though
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for the link :)
<seb128> cjohnston, which is what I'm looking for to see if we are missing some
<didrocks> seb128: it even showed the things that are not approved for the sprint?
<seb128> didrocks, no :-(
<cjohnston> gotcha
<didrocks> seb128: so you went the manual way yesterday? :/
<seb128> didrocks, that's my "going to happen at UDS" list ... e.g make sure your specs are on there
<didrocks> seb128: well, I checked mine this morning. Everything's all right :)
<seb128> didrocks, I went on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/?searchtext=desktop- and went through the 10 pages sorting by name on each...
<seb128> loving launchpad
<didrocks> seb128: that's what I meant by "manually". I was afraid that was the only way…
<seb128> yeah... :(
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> pitti, salut, ca va bien ?
<pitti> oui! et toi?
<pitti> we went bowling again yesterday evening, that was fun
<seb128> pitti, ca va bien merci ;-)
<seb128> did you do an impressive score again there? ;-)
<pitti> "nous sommes allés bowling hier soir"
<didrocks> RAOF: hey!
<pitti> seb128: didn't beat my 168 record from last time, but my best game was 145
<pitti> bah, someone modified pcre3
<didrocks> RAOF: I think you noted that we uploaded a new crispy unity yesterday evening, it's the same version + the std -> boost fix
<pitti> when we sync/merge this, we can sync glib, then gobject-introspection, then pygobject
<seb128> pitti, quite good still!
<pitti> seb128: ^ FYI, in case you track versions
<seb128> pitti, great ... no I didn't track versions yet, is raring open to upload?
<pitti> still frozen AFAIK
<seb128> ok
<pitti> but I'd like to sort out some merges today
<RAOF> didrocks: Cool. 'tis a public holiday today, but I might get to it.
<pitti> ah cool, we can sync pcre3
 * pitti does
<seb128> great
<didrocks> RAOF: oh enjoy :)
<seb128> pitti, I plan to look at g-s-d g-c-c soon
<seb128> though we will need some other pieces to land first
<seb128> like realmd
<seb128> pitti, what do you call "current glib"? please don't update to 3.7
<pitti> seb128: 2.34.1
<seb128> ok, good
<pitti> seb128: our remaining delta was to revert the pcre test
<seb128> right
<pitti> seb128: pcre3 synced from unstable, glib 2.34.1-1 synced from experimental now (in unapproved queue)
<seb128> \o/
<pitti> seb128: I'd like to track the 3.8 g-i and pygobject versions in raring, though
<desrt> seb128: it begins....
<seb128> pitti, will it require the new glib?
<pitti> I'll make sure it'll keep working with glib 2.34.1
<pitti> err, 2.34.2
<seb128> pitti, ok, your call then ;-)
<pitti> hey desrt
<desrt> pitti: hey :)
<seb128> works for me if you are confident in the quality of the new serie
<Laney> pitti: I was wondering if we could re-enable the glib tests now that the buildds got better
<pitti> seb128: well, I'm biased :) but I'd like to get rid of the remaining static bindings, together with their bugs and incomplete API
<pitti> Laney: oh, they did?
<Laney> yeah
<pitti> Laney: OOI, do you know how?
<Laney> might be worth testing in an arm enabled PPA though
<pitti> Laney: I'd say, we let this glib sync build
<pitti> Laney: and if the tests succeed on arm, I'll re-enable it in svn, OK?
<Laney> I can't remember the exact place, but it was a sysctl tweak
<Laney> ask infinity
<pitti> ah, sweet
<pitti> yeah, that'd be great
<pitti> Laney: I thought we got armadaxp server boxes now, or anything like that :)
<Laney> hah, not quite
<Laney> we /did/ get a load more arm builders though, which is exciting
<Laney> (perhaps they all went to PPAs though)
<pitti> yeah, apparently so
<pitti> I'm still stunned what they are for
<pitti> AFAIK we don't have _any_ PPA which would use them
<pitti> mere-mortal PPAs don't build ARM, and the blessed ones use the distro builders
 * pitti asks infin
<pitti> ...ity
<Laney> well it's better if you can have ARM builds for your PPA and not tie up the distro builders
<pitti> (asked in #u-devel)
<pitti> yeah, fully agreed
<Laney> you can have virt/nonvirt and arm/noarm separately
 * Laney has a nonvirt arm one actually
<mlankhorst> i do build some stuff on arm but it's slow, not something you want
<Sweetshark> does anybody know when the UDS schedule get updated? I am still in two LibreOffice session during the same slot ...
<seb128> Sweetshark, are you marked as essential for both?
<chrisccoulson> yo desktop team!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks. how are you?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I'm good thanks
<lamalex> RAOF, are you a proper person to ping for nvidia problems or should i wait for bryce/tseliot
<tseliot> lamalex: I'm  here
<lamalex> oh, convenient
<lamalex> jason told me to ping you- are you at the sprint?
<tseliot> lamalex: no, but I'll be at UDS next week
<lamalex> have a moment now to try and get me running?
<tseliot> lamalex: ok, let's see if I can help
<lamalex> running nouveau but it's /very/ unstable and the nvidia driver leaves me dead in the water
<lamalex> problem is when i use nvidia driver, after the boot splash my screen is just black
<lamalex> i don't get any display and have to boot into recovery mode and uninstall the driver to get back to a desktop
<lamalex> tseliot, sorry. nouveau causes hardlocks
<tseliot> lamalex: can you please reproduce the problem with the Nvidia driver, then enter Recovery mode and run nvidia-bug-report.sh (this will generate a log file (nvidia-bug-report.log)
<tseliot> lamalex: then please show me the bug report
<lamalex> in my cwd?
<lamalex> or /var or somewhere like that
<tseliot> lamalex: in cwd
<pitti> desrt: how soon do you plan to deprecate GPollFD?
<pitti> desrt: I made a boo-boo with pushing git branches for glib, so my gpollfd boxing accidentally got committed
<pitti> desrt: so I now wonder whether I should revert it, or whether we want it after all
<lamalex> tsdgeos, does it upload to LP?
<lamalex> tseliot, ^
<tseliot> lamalex: no but you can upload it using nouveau
<desrt> pitti: hahah
<desrt> "better to beg forgiveness than ask permission"? :)
<desrt> unfortunately for you, i know that germans never make mistakes :)
<desrt> only "mistakes"
<pitti> hate hate hate git's branches concept
<seb128> hate hate hate git
<desrt> pitti: let's revert it for now
<pitti> desrt: anyway, I figured I ask you first to avoid a commit/revert/commit-after-all log madness
<desrt> so we can be on the same footing as we were before
<pitti> desrt: ack
<desrt> pitti: so here's the deal
<desrt> pitti: hold on...
<pitti> I reverted locally, ready to push on your word :)
<desrt> pitti: talking to seb about some weird issue
<desrt> anyway...
<desrt> GPollFD is evil because the user expects to be able to modify it
<desrt> you can do like _add_poll(&pollfd);
<desrt> and then change the events on the pollfd
<pitti> right
<desrt> this happens in sources that care about writability polling (as has to be done to avoid deadlocks)
<pitti> I'm not particularly attached to it, I just want the static wrapping in pygobject to go away
<desrt> i want to add a new API that's like "here's what you need to watch for..."
<desrt> and then it causes the GSource to automatically be dispatched when that condition is true
<lamalex> tseliot, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/1070906
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1070906 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nvidia driver leaves me with unrecoverable black screen after boot splash" [Undecided,New]
<desrt> (ie: you don't have to check .revents from your GSource ->check)
<desrt> anyway... this is the idea
<desrt> but it certainly won't land any time in the next little while
<desrt> mostly because i don't even have a sketch of the API yet
<desrt> it's somewhat likely that GPollFD will be deprecated by the end of this cycle, though
<pitti> ah, ok
<pitti> desrt: so would you recommend that pygobject does the boxing itself now, and all other clients (gjs, etc.) do the same?
<desrt> and since you said that you plan to keep the pygobject stuff only depending on older GLib, i don't know why you'd care about doing it this cycle...
<pitti> desrt: mostly for being nice to other GI clients, as well as furthering the general idea of "all library API should be introspectable"
<desrt> pitti: i don't buy into either of those arguments when there is a good chance that the API in quesiton will be on the chopping block before the next stable
<pitti> desrt: right, hence my question about the timeline and what your plans are  :) when I wrote this, I didn't know yet that it was going away
<desrt> sorry for that.
<pitti> desrt: so thanks for the heads-up!
<desrt> i think it will be quite easy to add a very thin API to GSource based on internal manipulation of a list of GPollFD
<pitti> desrt: don't be, it wasn't exactly rocket science :) it's a silly 10-minute patch, and I'm happy to do it in pygobject itself
<pitti> desrt: so, I'll push the revert now, OK?
<desrt> yes.  please do.
<desrt> will make ebassi happier as well :)
<pitti> done, and bug WONTFIXed with a summary
<pitti> thanks desrt
<tseliot> lamalex: Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<tseliot> lamalex: what does "dkms status" say?
<lamalex> tseliot, well it's removed now
<lamalex> i have to uninstall it to get back to a working machine
<tseliot> lamalex: please install it again and, without rebooting, try that command
<lamalex> dkms status
<lamalex> virtualbox, 4.1.18, 3.2.0-32-generic, x86_64: installed
<lamalex> virtualbox, 4.1.18, 3.5.0-17-generic, x86_64: installed
<tseliot> lamalex: the module wasn't built and installed. Did the package installation end correctly?
<lamalex> seems to
<tseliot> lamalex: it should have complained about not being able to build the module
<lamalex> *face palm* installed the wrong package. common rather than current
<Laney> pitti: btw, new glib picks up a dependency on libelfg0 which will need multiarching
<tseliot> lamalex: keep -common installed too
<desrt> pitti: here's the rough plan: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=686853
<ubot2> Gnome bug 686853 in mainloop "new GSource fd API" [Normal,New]
<pitti> Laney: uh, in a stable microrelease?
<Laney> it's a packaging change made by joss
<Laney> I'm not convinced it wasn't an error though
<lamalex> tseliot, dkms status
<lamalex> nvidia-current, 304.43, 3.5.0-17-generic, x86_64: installed
<lamalex> virtualbox, 4.1.18, 3.2.0-32-generic, x86_64: installed
<lamalex> virtualbox, 4.1.18, 3.5.0-17-generic, x86_64: installed
<Laney> anyway, I posted a patch to a Debian bug but the maintainer hasn't let me know if he's happy with it yet
<tseliot> lamalex: ok, now please reboot (make sure that you're using kernel 3.5.0-17-generic) and generate the log again with nvidia-bug-report.sh
<tseliot> lamalex: also, please make sure that the driver is enabled
<lamalex> should i boot once to failed and then restart into recovery?
<tseliot> lamalex: yes, you should make it fail first. but first I need the output of this command
<tseliot> lamalex: update-alternatives --display x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<lamalex> tseliot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304526/
<tseliot> lamalex: ok, it looks correct. You can proceed
<lamalex> aye
<lamalex> tseliot, new log is attached to the bug
<tseliot> lamalex: I can't see why you got a black screen in the log as it looks ok
<lamalex> :(
<lamalex> tseliot, is it possibly nvidia is just initializing my display to a 0 brightness or something/
<tseliot> lamalex: if so, you should be able to ssh into it
<lamalex> maybe, need to figure out my ip though
<lamalex> many IPs on the canonical sprint network
<Beret> any gsettings wizards here?
<lamalex> tseliot, once i figure how to shell in- what do i do?
<tseliot> lamalex: see if X is up and running
<tseliot> lamalex: ps aux | grep X (for starters)
<lamalex> tseliot, is there a command I can run to set the brightness?
<lamalex> (the hardware buttons dont work with the nvidia driver)
<lamalex> guess i could x forward nvidia-settings?
<lamalex> tseliot, i just ran nvidia-settings and it printed this-  possibly relevant? ERROR: Error parsing configuration file '/home/alex/.nvidia-settings-rc' on
<lamalex>        line 52: '0/XVideoTextureBrightness=-82' (Unrecognized attribute name).
<lamalex> no, that seems find nevermind
<tseliot> lamalex: try something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304582/
<mvo> am I missing something or can glade in the 12.10 version not change the label of a button? I'm sure I'm missing something, thats 3.14.0
<tkamppeter> seb128, hi
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> seb128, as you are already in Copenhagen, did you already get your Nexus 7?
<seb128> tkamppeter, yes and no, why?
<tkamppeter> seb128, what means "yes and no"? You should have gotten a piece of hardware or not?
<seb128> tkamppeter, yes I'm in Copenhagen, no I don't have a Nexus 7, not sure who will get one
<tkamppeter> seb128, Jason has written in one of his mails that all the Desktop team people get a Nexus 7. Therefore I am asking.
<jasoncwarner_> tkamppeter: yes, will get one next week once everyone is here
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner_, OK, thanks for the info.
<tkamppeter> jasoncwarner_, seb128, I have lokked through the sessions and now after there was such a lot of Nexus 7 hype around the event (to all: Bring a Nexus 7!, to desktopers: You get a Nexus 7!) will there be a session about rooting the Nexus 7 and installing Ubuntu on it, at least at getting so far as the video shows which got through all news sites?
<tkamppeter> s/lokked/looked/
<jasoncwarner_> tkamppeter there will be instructions for sure...
<tkamppeter> Such a session would be especially useful for all the people who have bought a Nexus 7 this week or hurry through Copenhagen on Oct 29 to get the new 32G one and then on the UDS there is nothing about it.
<tsdgeos> tkamppeter: read the uds list, there's a mail saying the 32g one might not work since the hardware might be different
<tkamppeter> tsdgeos, yes I have read about this, so I had never hurried after a 32G one and told others to not do so ...
<tkamppeter> tsdgeos, so if the UDS attendants read these mails I hope they will do not do the wrong thing (or a community will form who will hack Ubuntu onto the new version ...).
<tkamppeter> I created 4 sessions for the UDS and they all got put on Thursday. Has this a special reason?
<attente> seb128: i created a merge proposal because i wasn't sure if i was supposed to push to the main gnome-control-center branch
<seb128> attente, hey
<seb128> attente, you can't push to the main branch, I don't think you are members of the team that owns it
<attente> ah ok
<seb128> tkamppeter, no, the scheduler is automatic ... or somebody who is marked as essential for the session registered on launchpad as being at UDS only that day
<seb128> attente, merge requests are the right way anyway, you want reviewing ;-)
<tkamppeter> seb128, OK.
<jbicha> could I get a sponsor for https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/rhythmbox/ubuntu
<seb128> jbicha, isn't rhythmbox in the desktop set?
<Laney> apparently not
<jbicha> seb128: it was in oneiric but not precise and newer http://people.canonical.com/~stgraber/package_sets/quantal/ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> why not?
<seb128> can we get that fixed?
<seb128> the "what is in what set and how we get sets fixed" has always been confusing to me
<Laney> let me ask
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<desrt> attente: you should link your branch/merge to the bug report
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/121087475/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-armel.glib2.0_2.34.1-1%2Bppa0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ← not sure how much I trust these PPA builds any more ;-)
<seb128> qemu segfault...
<Laney> yeah, those are virtual armel builders
<Laney> jbicha: anyway, let me look while we wait for a reply
<Laney> jbicha: don't you intend 2.98?
<Laney> +to upload
<jbicha> Laney: 2.98 changes strings and I never bothered to follow up with seeing how much changed for bug 1060601
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1060601 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "[FFe]: Update rhythmbox from 2.97 to 2.98" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060601
<bcurtiswx> seb128, when next week will the GNOME discussion happen? I didn't seem to see anything in the schedule
<Laney> jbicha: oh right, you're after a SRU?
<seb128> bcurtiswx, good question, I didn't see the blueprint either
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, ^ did you file that blueprint?
<Laney> not sure https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-gstreamer needs a UDS session, does it?
<seb128> Laney, it's one of those border line, I would keep it on the schedule and drop it if it's getting overpacked
<seb128> Laney, we can discuss things that needs to be ported, codecs, the current state of gstreamer 1.0, etc
<jbicha> one work item is to re-evaluate the gstreamer good/bad/ugly split since we do it differently than Debian
<seb128> jbicha, do we?
<seb128> jbicha, or you mean the move of some codecs to good for empathy?
<mdeslaur> if they get changed, can they get renamed to something else than "bad" and "ugly"? :P
<Laney> those are the upstream names
<mdeslaur> I know, but getting a dialog pop up to users that they need to install something called "bad" and "ugly" is kind of confusing :P
<mdeslaur> A friend asked me about it a few weeks ago, and I was reminded of a presentation from the design team about that fact a long time ago
<GunnarHj> seb128: Hello, Sebastien! Saw that you added a Quantal task to bug 1035219. Have you decided to approve my proposed fix, after all? In that case, and since mantas is eager to release Baltix, could we possibly upload to quantal-proposed right away?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1035219 in Baltix "In System Settings preference tool/keyboard layouts page automaticaly wrong language selectedGNOME" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035219
<seb128> GunnarHj, is your fix the "hide the tab under GNOME"?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yes.
<seb128> GunnarHj, I nominated because somebody came with the bug here
<GunnarHj> seb128: Wasn't that mantas, who wants smaller deb files for Baltix?
<jokerdino> ping phanimahesh
<jokerdino> didrocks: are you around?
<didrocks> hey jokerdino
<seb128> GunnarHj, I've no clue what Baltix is doing, but hidding the tab under GNOME would be an UI change, we don't do those after release usually
<jokerdino> hey didrocks, we have some issue with resetting unity in the tests.
<phanimahesh> didrocks: we were trying to finish with the unit tests you asked, but we need some help.
<jokerdino> we end up with failures in the test because we can't reset unity properly (?)
<phanimahesh> I need to reset unity to test stuff, but reloading unity blocks. I cant proceed till unity's killed.
<GunnarHj> seb128: In this case it would be about hiding a few buggy tabs about language/locales which currently are available under a capplet named Keyboard Layout. But we've had that discussion...
<seb128> GunnarHj, yeah, I tend to agree with you at this point, I need to talk to jbicha
<seb128> jbicha, you need to use language-selector in GNOME remix :p
<didrocks> jokerdino: urgh, really? what is happening?
<GunnarHj> seb128: Great if you do that.
<phanimahesh> didrocks: reloading unity is the major problem.
<didrocks> phanimahesh: so
<didrocks> I would say
<didrocks> we should do an unit test
<jbicha> seb128: isn't it a bit late to make that kind of change for 12.10 though?
<didrocks> not an autopilot one
<didrocks> like, import the unity file within the python process
<didrocks> changing keys
<didrocks> calling the reset function (the one not restarting unity)
<didrocks> and checking the keys are the defaults after this function call
<phanimahesh> didrocks: I am using unittest module, change keys, reset unity, verify if they are the defaults.
<didrocks> (so basically you don't call "unity")
<didrocks> phanimahesh: can I have a look?
<seb128> jbicha, the current way is just broken, aruiz came to see me today because his GNOME was in chinese and he was wondering why
<seb128> jbicha, which turned out it's because he's using gnome-shell sometimes and opened the region capplet
<phanimahesh> I've messed things introduing classes, etc, but here's the file.
<seb128> jbicha, it's just wth that opening a system settings tab is enough to get your desktop in chinese...
<phanimahesh> https://github.com/phanimahesh/unity-revamp/blob/stable/unityunittests.py
<phanimahesh> I have modified things beyond recognition there. :P but the patch for Q will not have that fancy stuff.
<jbicha> seb128: in that particular case, the installer shouldn't be leaving the chinese language pack installed
<didrocks> phanimahesh: yeah, that's fine, let me check :)
<jbicha> seb128: if language-selector wasn't so painful to use, I would definitely have considered a last-minute switch to not have things be broken
<seb128> jbicha, well, that's assuming that you don't have chinese users that can log in on the same box
<didrocks> phanimahesh: hum, the code is not in the unity binary, right?
<didrocks> phanimahesh: I think as you proposed in the branch, the functions needs to be in unity
<seb128> jbicha, but I admit it's not the most frequent usecase
<didrocks> then, this function does the reset without restarting unity
<didrocks> (it's part of another unity function calls)
<jbicha> seb128: no, I mean there's a bug where the installer itself removes every language pack except for the user selected one and Chinese
<seb128> jbicha, I guess aruiz has chinese installed for debugging reasons
<didrocks> when you do then is import this "unity" binary (hence my question the other day about a python file not finishing with .py)
<phanimahesh> this is what I made to distribute separately.
<seb128> jbicha, oh, ok
<didrocks> s/when/what/
<didrocks> and that's this function (which doesn't restart unity) that you put under test
<didrocks> so then, you don't get this hanging issue
<phanimahesh> we have figured it out. python imp module allows loading arbitrary files.
<didrocks> phanimahesh: excellent! does what I mean make any sense to you? (not sure to be clear)
<phanimahesh> yes, it does.
<didrocks> good good :-)
<didrocks> so then, it's a real "unit" test
<phanimahesh> but to affect changes, I am reloading unity immediately after resetting.
<phanimahesh> and thats what is causing me troubles.
<didrocks> phanimahesh: you don't need that in the test, right?
<didrocks> reloading unity
<phanimahesh> then tests in one part of the tree fail at times, for unknown reason.
<phanimahesh> jokerdino: you remember those failing cases?
<didrocks> phanimahesh: reset_unity() in https://code.launchpad.net/~amith/unity/unity-reset-fix/+merge/130828 doesn't restart unity, isn't it?
<didrocks> and that's the function you need to put under test IMHO
<didrocks> so you import the "module"
<didrocks> and test this function :)
<jokerdino> phanimahesh: oh yes. one sec while i get the pastebin link
<phanimahesh> okay. sounds good.
<didrocks> awesome!
<jokerdino> the latest one - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304641/
<phanimahesh> but, now the patch needs a fix since I kill unity and dont reload it. :P
<jokerdino> ok you guys fixed it :P cool.
<attente> seb128: i merged the new patch into the old one and re-pushed a new commit, does it require another merge request to be submitted?
<phanimahesh> and where do i put this unit test?
<seb128> attente, no, the diff should autoupdate on the current one, let me check
<phanimahesh> i mean, in which subdirectory of tests inside unity?
<didrocks> phanimahesh: right, I think you need to put that separately
<didrocks> phanimahesh: or call the 3 subfunctions directly and test them separately
<didrocks> phanimahesh: hum
<didrocks> one sec
<seb128> attente, yeah, it picked it up, can you just tweak the changelog to have one entry with the change? there is no reason to have the "do that; revert it" since that never got merged/uploaded
<attente> sure
<attente> thanks
<didrocks> phanimahesh: maybe create a tests/wrapper directory
<seb128> thank you! ;-)
<didrocks> you will need some cmakeries of course :p
<phanimahesh> didrocks: thats what i had in mind. thanks. :)
<phanimahesh> wait, where do I have to meddle with cmake?
<didrocks> phanimahesh: just adding the subdirectory and ensure the test is called on "make check"
<phanimahesh> I dont see a MakeFile in there..
<phanimahesh> oh. found CMakeLists.txt
<phanimahesh> thanks. I'll do that.
<didrocks> phanimahesh: yeah, it's cmake ;)
<didrocks> phanimahesh: good luck!
<phanimahesh> Thank you didrocks :) hopefully I'll get this done by tonight. (IST)
<didrocks> phanimahesh: excellent! ping me once it's done (I may not be responsive because of UDS preparation and meetings, but will try ;))
<phanimahesh> sure.
<desrt> attente: merge request page has a button "(+) Link a bug report"
<desrt> that's what i meant :)
<attente> ah, sorry
<attente> i didn't see that
<desrt> attente: usually i prefer one issue per commit
<desrt> but seb says that the way you did it is fine
<jbicha> seb128: what about a UDS session to re-evaluate what we're doing with systemd? since GNOME is making it increasingly more difficult for distros to ship GNOME without systemd
<attente> ok, i'll think about it in the future
<seb128> jbicha, you mean re-evaluate systemd/upstart?
<attente> desrt: is there anything else i should look at?
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: missed the reference....which blueprint?
<jbicha> seb128: basically
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, GNOME plans review
<desrt> attente: the patch looks good
<seb128> jbicha, I mentioned it to slangasek, he said foundation is not interested to discuss it
<desrt> i assume you tested it?
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: if we don't need it, we can kill it. maybe a rubber stamp session?
<desrt> seb128: time to merge, i guess... and SRU would be nice
<seb128> jbicha, they made a choice and have no intention to change it and they don't care much what GNOME is doing
<seb128> desrt, yeah for merge ... SRU, I will queue up for the next point release update
<desrt> .1?
<desrt> there won't be another point release on 3.4....
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, well, we want to discuss the stay on GNOME 3.6 or go to 3.8
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, I can register the blueprint if you want
<desrt> seb128: don't listen to him
<desrt> jasoncwarner_: don't listen to him, rather
<seb128> desrt, yeah, I forgot about that ... I'm going to do it ;-)
<desrt> jasoncwarner_: we need to stay on 3.6
<desrt> 3.8 is just insane
<seb128> lol
<seb128> including glib?
<desrt> no.  not for glib.
<desrt> for glib we actually should revert to the version we had in dapper
<jbicha> seb128: of course, Debian now includes systemd as an option, I'm curious whether that will be allowed before 14.04 LTS
<desrt> it was a lot more reliable
<jasoncwarner_> seb128: go ahead :)
<jasoncwarner_> I mean, now that we have desrt's blessing ;)
<jasoncwarner_> that is all I was waiting for !
<seb128> jbicha, I doubt Canonical will invest any of its resources on that, I guess if somebody from the community steps up that could happen
 * desrt wonders where jasoncwarner_ is trolling from
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, indeed!
<jasoncwarner_> desrt from on high, as always!
<jbicha> seb128: um, just removing systemd from the blacklist; merging from Debian and seeing what happens?
<attente> desrt: i tested the patch
<seb128> jbicha, it will not work
<jbicha> *merging the GNOME packages from Debian*
<desrt> attente: cool.  it's in seb's hands now
<desrt> attente: congrats on your first piece of useful work :)
<jbicha> lol
<attente> :)
<attente> now what?
<seb128> jbicha, well you can get systemd in, but it requires having init scripts working for it in every component, and atm it conflicts with ubuntu-system-services since they implement the same dbus interfaces for example
<desrt> attente: menu proxy patch for the next 1.5 days until you're here?
<desrt> seb128: any other tasks ?
<jasoncwarner_> hey attente ! first patch is on it's way? :)
<attente> hi jasoncwarner_ i think so
<attente> but there's some bug i'm stuck on
<jasoncwarner_> attente: :) awesome! welcome to the team! And we'll see ya in Copenhagen in a few days.
<seb128> jbicha, well, I'm not saying that it's not possible, it's just that having to change init system to be able to run gnome-shell on Ubuntu is a no go
<attente> jasoncwarner_: thanks, see you soon :)
<jbicha> seb128: it's unclear whether Ubuntu can manage to stick with upstart for the long term or if systemd is inevitable; if we're going to have to go to systemd eventually then we should start doing the work to make it an optional init
<seb128> jbicha, I don't think we have any doubt we can manage to stick with upstart
<seb128> jbicha, we have our own desktop and stack, why would that stop working on upstart?
<seb128> attente, congrats, your first fix got merged in our packages ;-)
<seb128> attente, I just changed the changelog target to UNRELEASED (we use that in the changelog until we do an upload)
<attente> great, thanks seb128!
<seb128> attente, can you look to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bugs to see if there is any bug you would like working on (one of the important ones if possible)?
<seb128> attente, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/958382 would be an useful one if you want a suggestion
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 958382 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Precise) "different softwares hit abort() in gtkfilechooser code" [High,Triaged]
<attente> seb128, sure
<Laney> seb128: what happened to the totem upload to quantal-proposed?
<seb128> it happens often enough that I guess it should be able to get something under valgrind by running a gtk (evince since to come often) and use the fileselector
<seb128> Laney, what upload?
<Laney> ubuntu5
<Laney> bzr says you released it, but I can't find it
<seb128> Laney, it got "[ubuntu/quantal-proposed] totem 3.4.3-0ubuntu5 (Rejected)" yesterday
<seb128> I wish people would drop email saying why they reject uploads :-(
<seb128> Laney, looking to the .changes I guess "wrong lp bug reference in the changelog"
<Laney> oh yeah, there it is
<seb128> Laney, do you plan to do an upload or should I reupload?
<Laney> was just looking at 3.6, noticed it
<seb128> Laney, if you have another fix please just merge both
<Laney> I can reupload
<seb128> Laney, let me fix/reupload
<Laney> ok
<jbicha> seb128: ok, outsiders have doubts about upstart, and it sounds like Ubuntu will have to manage an increasing number of patches to keep things working as they were
<jbicha> upstart & systemd are well above my tech understanding, but Ubuntu's POV isn't really being presented well in the face of continual pressure from the systemd side
<seb128> Laney, fixed, pushed,uploaded ... please pull --overwrite
<attente> seb128: is there a panel in gnome-control-center that pops up a file chooser?
<seb128> jbicha, that would be true if GNOME had any leverage over Ubuntu
<seb128> attente, no, that bug is a gtk one ... why?
<seb128> jbicha, Ubuntu could stay on the quantal stack and just improve unity for the next 5 years
<attente> in the bug description it says "ProcCmdline: gnome-control-center deja-dup"
<jbicha> seb128: sure...
<seb128> jbicha, I don't think it's reasonable or going to happen, but we decided that systemd was not what we want to use and that's not going to change any time soon
<seb128> jbicha, we will probably just implement the dbus interfaces we need for e.g GNOME session and power management
<seb128> jbicha, same way we implement XDG_RUNTIME_DIR our way
<seb128> attente, oh, that's the backup icon in system settings
<jbicha> seb128: and I'm not the guy to try to change that, but it seems like it was a Canonical decision & maybe the community should have been involved more
<seb128> attente, but that bug is a gtk file-selector one, look at the duplicates, it happens in random apps, often evince it seems (or people do save pdfs often)
<seb128> jbicha, well, it was discussed at UDS for like 5 UDS, at some point we need to move on
<attente> seb128: ok, gotcha
<seb128> jbicha, either way there is ton of work, changing an init system is lot of work and not only for us, only for our users, sysadmin who have custom init scripts, etc
<seb128> jbicha, we decided as a project we prefer to aim for stability for us and our users and focus on more important things
<Laney> rb should be in the desktop set now
<Laney> for raring onwards
<seb128> Laney, what was the issue, how did you get fixed?
<Laney> some build-dep stack pulls unity which causes it to go into core
<Laney> the procedure is "mail cjwatson"
<GunnarHj> seb128, jbicha: Any conclusion as regards bug 1035219?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1035219 in Baltix "In System Settings preference tool/keyboard layouts page automaticaly wrong language selectedGNOME" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035219
<seb128> Laney, ok
<seb128> GunnarHj, no, we sidetracked to other discussions, I guess it's a "let's forget about quantal and make sure we fix it for raring"
<GunnarHj> seb128, jbicha: Ok, I can live with it. Still can't help mentioning that there are visible issues besides that Chinese thing. For instance, try to change the regional formats settings from that GUI, and you'll find that nothing is changed (since g-s-d does not set any env. variables).
<jbicha> GunnarHj: ok, I wasn't aware of that issue but I don't think that this is easily fixable now that quantal is released
<jbicha> let's fix raring and then we can see if any of that can be backported to quantal
<GunnarHj> jbicha, seb128: That's fine with me. And in Baltix, where they don't want to see those tabs, they seem to ship a modified g-c-c anyway.
<BigWhale> Greetings all.
<BigWhale> Were there recently any updates in 12.10 to gstreamer, gstreamer plugins or compiz or perhaps Xorg?
<BigWhale> (asking at this hour when most of the devs are already at UDS venue .. I am feeling lucky!)
<BigWhale> this will freeze my desktop: gst-launch-1.0 ximagesrc endx=800 endy=600 use-damage=false show-pointer=true !  queue ! videoconvert ! vp8enc ! webmmux !  queue ! filesink location="test.webm"
<dobey> BigWhale: i think compiz and xorg are certainly updated. does it freeze when under metacity or gnome-shell as well?
<BigWhale> dobey, not sure ... don't have those installed.
<BigWhale> dobey, and USC doesn't show that those were updated ...
<dobey> BigWhale: updated since when? there are newer versions in 12.10 than there are in 12.04 (plus also the drivers)
<BigWhale> dobey: updated since 2012-10-20 ... at that point Kazam was working just fine
<dobey> ah
<dobey> then don't know
<BigWhale> hm it is not freezing anymore
<BigWhale> I had to reboot :>
<BigWhale> :/
<dobey> heh
<BigWhale> but I think I know what the problem was
<BigWhale> I disconnected my monitors and reconnected them
<BigWhale> actually I replaced one monitor...
<BigWhale> and fglrx was all wonky for a while
<BigWhale> ok, or perhaps something happened to gstreamer .. because now I have different problems ... those are debuggable... :>
<doomlord> do any linnux WM's do the equivalent of osx missioncontrol where a fullscreen button automatically puts the application on its own desktop
<RAOF> doomlord: Not to my knowledge.
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-10-26
<joosen> hi everybody
<RAOF> ello.
<joosen> someone use ubuntu 12.10 desktop
<RAOF> Many people. But if you're about to ask a support question about it, you probably want #ubuntu.
<doomlord> (hello again hehe)
<doomlord> can unity's globalmenu be made to display permanently instead of being popup replacement for the titlebar - reasoning being, you can always see the item you want to aim the cursor at before the mouse reaches the top
<doomlord> (andfamiliarity fo peeps alternating with osx)
<pitti> Good morning
<doomlord> good morning
<doomlord> anyone here compiles unity compiz plugins?
<BigWhale> Good Morning.
<larsu> desrt, when will we get gsettingslist?
<seb128> desrt, hourly reminder: don't forget about gsettingslist
<jasoncwarner_> seb128 desrt forgot about gsettingslist? *grumble grumble grumble*
<seb128> jasoncwarner_, I know, wth with Canadians!
<didrocks> how come is it possible? we had desrt speaking of it for a while, he can't forget it, I don't believe you guys! :)
<didrocks> if desrt forgot about it, all my world will fall…
<jasoncwarner_> seb128, I'm not convinced desrt is candian. doesn't talk about maple syrup that much and I saw him eating regular bacon! I mean, what!?
<kenvandine> desrt's canadian?
<akhilblue> hey guys. need help in installing a driver for usb dongle with rtl8188su chipset.
<Laney> ricotz: you here?
<Laney> how am I supposed to open a movie in totem 3.6?
<ricotz> Laney, you are lucky
<ricotz> Laney, how do you mean that?
<Laney> i don't see any Open File entry in the menus
<ricotz> Laney, ah, yes, those entries are in the applications-menu
<ricotz> while using gnome-shell you can access them there
<davmor2> Laney: is it another one where it is only one menu now like empathy?
<Laney> oh I see
<ricotz> like empathy, yes
<Laney> if you run with UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= then it's in the global menu bar thing
<Laney> but the rest of the normal menus are with the app
<Laney> if you have it set as normal you get the normal menus in the global bar but not the application menu
<Laney> can't play anything :(
<ricotz> Laney, i am not really using unity :\
<ricotz> Laney, there is a gtk-window-manager flag which preserves the menu in the window
<Laney> I get "This file cannot be played over the network. Try downloading it locally first." for local files
<Laney> curious
<ricotz> hmm, this works fine in here (with g-s)
<ricotz> ah, i see
<ricotz> Laney, is it constantly failing
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> I don't have so many test videos though
<ricotz> i just saw this message, but after that it worked
<Laney> hmm
<ricotz> Laney, http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/plank/plank-stacks2.ogv
<Laney> I get some message about jack on the console
<Laney> still fails
<Sweetshark> sooo https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-oneirictest-20110718/+build/3929243 ppa buildd craps out again because of 'no space left on device' and doesnt abort.
<ricotz> Laney, could be a gstreamer related problem
<Sweetshark> IIRC if I 'cancel the build' I wont be able to restart it, right?
<Laney> ricotz: I'm trying to make a pipeline now to see
<ricotz> Sweetshark, yes
<ricotz> Sweetshark, cancel and reupload it the recommended way :\
<Sweetshark> ricotz: *grrrrr*
<Laney> ricotz: yeah, works with gst-launch-1.0
<Sweetshark> ricotz: ok, canceling -- that at least frees the builder
<Laney> pff
<Laney> ricotz: let me upload this to a PPA for you to try
 * Laney makes a "gnome3-staging" PPA on gnome3-team
<seb128> Laney, hey, what are you working on?
<Laney> totem 3.6
<seb128> Laney, I started updating g-s-d,g-c-c to 3.6
<seb128> ok
<Laney> oh, cool
<Laney> how's that going?
<seb128> good if you don't consider ibus,xkb
<Sweetshark> seb128: heya, could you comment on how to go about with bug 1064962?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1064962 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu Quantal) "Global menubar items do not work when opening a document directly from nautilus with no LibreOffice instance running" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064962
<Sweetshark> seb128: the current state is: - it looks good in a local build -it failed in the PPA for lack of disc space :/ *angryoldmanfistshaking*
<Laney> you can ask for more space in #launchpad-ops internal
<Sweetshark> Laney: fs-space on the buildd is the issue, not PPA storage. There is a bug open for that since ages, nothing happens with it.
<Laney> oh wow, that's sad
<Sweetshark> s/bug/is-ticket/
<Laney> you might want to ask jason to bump the priority on the ticket a bit
<Sweetshark> Laney: the release builders can handle it, but the ppa builders crap out every second time. and I already worked around that by reducing the numbers of l10ns on a ppa build -- which causes other issues (like not seeing a bug with a special cased local that oly fire when you build indep and arch part independantly -- thus letting me run into that just at the release upload)
<Sweetshark> Laney: will do at UDS
<seb128> Sweetshark, can you get a review of the patch by desrt or aruiz and some ppa feedback once it builds there? I would push it in proposed even if it's not trivial
<seb128> Sweetshark, it will not reach updates without testing anyway
<Sweetshark> seb128: sounds good, I would have done something along those lines.
<Sweetshark> seb128: I will reupload for ppa building then and drop you a source package for -proposed on chinstrap today.
<seb128_> hum
<seb128_> Sweetshark, did you get my reply?
<Sweetshark> seb128_: heh, yes. Di you get mine? ;)
<seb128_> no
<Sweetshark> seb128: sounds good, I would have done something along those lines.
<Sweetshark> seb128: I will reupload for ppa building then and drop you a source package for -proposed on chinstrap today.
<seb128_> Sweetshark, ok, great, thanks
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, dominos keep sending me text messages, trying to get me to buy pizza
<jpds> chrisccoulson: Ask if they can deliver to .dk.
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> jpds, perhaps i should just take some on the flight with me
<jpds> chrisccoulson: I hope you have extra luggage.
<Laney> jbicha: feel free to upload rb 2.98 to R at your convenience
<Sweetshark> chrisccoulson: beware in .dk you might get a Pølser pizza!
<chrisccoulson> Sweetshark, heh, i had to google that ;)
<ricotz> Laney, hi, totem seems to work fine, also streaming -- grilo: i am not so sure about putting the vapi in a separate package (which should be pulled by the -dev package)
<Laney> ricotz: I just took that from the upstream PPA
<Laney> in distro we'll use Debian's package which doesn't (yet?) have this split
<ricotz> Laney, i see, to be honest i don't see a need to split it (didnt see someone doing that yet) and this is condition it breaks while the vapi isnt pulled in
 * Laney shrugs
<Laney> I suggest you contact them :-)
<ricotz> i mean it breaks only if you rely on the vapi to be present when depending on -de
<ricotz> v
<Laney> I understand
<ricotz> (only for compile time)
<ricotz> (but it seems weird to split it)
<ricotz> a vapi isnt comparable with a typelib and it needs to be in the -dev imo
<Laney> haha, dude I have no complaints
<Laney> address your ire to ~grilo-team
<ricotz> Laney, sorry, just wanted to point it out ;)
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-10-27
<doomlord> is there a way to get "scale" for all windows from all desktops on ubuntu unity ;
<doomlord> i like the unity idea that clicking the launcher icon can show app windows, but it would be much nicer IMO if it showed windows from all desktops
<Taiiwo> Hello
<doomlord> greetings
<doomlord> anyone here compile ubuntu unity compiz plugins ?
<desrt> larsu: ping
<larsu> desrt, seriously?
 * desrt was expecting 'foad'
 * larsu is not that mean
#ubuntu-desktop 2012-10-28
<doomlord> is there a way to get scale "show all windows(from all desktops)" back in ubuntu-unity
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-10-21
<Laney> good morning!
<mlankhorst> Hello, world!\n
<Mirv> time to go trusty, then
<pitti> hey Laney, morning mlankhorst, how are you?
<mlankhorst> Members of the t party.
<Laney> pretty good thanks pitti
<mlankhorst> good, you?
<Laney> had a board games evening in the pub last night!
<Laney> good weekends?
<mlankhorst> nah sadly :(
<Laney> :(
<pitti> Laney: here yes, we had a 15-year anniversary school reunion in Dresden
<Laney> oh nice
<Laney> some old faces then
<pitti> yeah, and we got to see our old school from the inside, too
<mlankhorst> and now rebuilding the xorg lts-s stack a bit. Going to be tougher to get this one accepted. :(
<Laney> 10 years for me next year
<Laney> that went fast
<Laney> pitti: can you bounce http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/devkit-devel/2013-October/001519.html to me please? ;-)
<pitti> Laney: done
<Laney> merci
<Sweetsha1k> Moin!
<mlankhorst> g'day mate
<Sweetsha1k> It seems LibreOffice can consider itself now a real success as people are dumping obscene ASCII art in our bugzilla, and go to setup and use fake email accounts and Tor/Proxies for IP hiding for that ...
<mlankhorst> ascii art of certain parts of a human body?
<Laney> exquisitely crafted earlobes
<pitti> Laney: mmmmm umox!
<Laney> haha
<desrt> good morning
<mlankhorst> g'day mate
 * desrt is online by the graces of an extension cord run from the house of the next door neighbour
<desrt> seb128 is late.  tsk tsk
<desrt> seb128: good morning :)
<Laney> oh hello canadians
<Laney> where are you today?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> desrt, had a good night?
<seb128> hey Laney! had a good w.e?
<desrt> seb128: yup.
 * seb128 is in a Starbuck with larsu atm, getting coffee
<desrt> seb128: power is out already, but the neighbours let us run an extension cord :)
<desrt> first thing connected: wireless router and cable modem =)
<seb128> hehe
<Laney> not bad thanks seb128, mainly played hitman and board games
<Laney> i'm sure you had a more adventurous time
<seb128> desrt, well I guess you could always do laptop battery and 3g otherwise
<seb128> Laney, we saw the boring falls
<Laney> yawn
<seb128> (I'm training for next time now that I've been there)
<desrt> man!  that shit was boring
<Laney> you travel all that way and don't even do fun things
<Laney> SICKENING
<seb128> we got rained on saturday, for most of the day
<seb128> that was "fun" ;-)
<czajkowski> seb128: move to ireland then it rains all day long! so much fun!
<tkamppeter> I do not get 13.10 working on my PC. After the update LightDM does not start (X starts though) and when I tried GDM it also did not start. startx out of the text console starts X but without Unity. A Saucy live USB stick also starts X but without any window asking for things like language, keyboard and whether to go into live system or install. Raring works perfectly though.
<seb128> tkamppeter, did you just update to 13.10 or did some update made it not work?
<tkamppeter> seb128, right after doing the update and rebooting it worked (last Friday), then it stayed working but i did not log out or reboot until today. I do not remember, but there was perhaps a small update in these day but I do not what got updated.
<seb128> tkamppeter, do you have unity8 installed?
<tkamppeter> seb128, I did not install it manually, but I do not know if the update has pulled it in.
<seb128> tkamppeter, not likely, we had a bug that unity8 was installing a buggy file in /etc/init/boot-hooks last week that would lead to lightdm not starting
<seb128> tkamppeter, is that directory empty for you?
<tkamppeter> seb128, no /usr/bin/unity8 at least ...
<Laney> desrt: halp
<tkamppeter> seb128, a directory named /etc/init/boot-hooks does not exist on that system.
<tkamppeter> seb128, also strange is that I cannot use Saucy live USB sticks on the system, as no windows or desktop come up.
<tkamppeter> seb128, for the installed system it gets stuck on a screen with a white Ubuntu logo in the middle and the standard desktop background, probably X started and LightDM stuck somehow.
<seb128> weird
<tkamppeter> seb128, on the Saucy live system I get a desktop background and a top bar with accessibility and network icons. I can open these two menues by clicking.
<tkamppeter> seb128, in both cases I can go into a text console with Ctrl+Alt*F1 and work in text mode.
<x-Na> Hi, is this the right place to give feedback on Gnome 3.10 on Ubuntu 13.10?
<seb128> tkamppeter, do you have any error in /var/log/lightdm/*.log?
<seb128> x-Na, hey, not really
<seb128> x-Na, better to use #ubuntu-gnome
<czajkowski> seb128: when stuff crashes now, on 13.10 I seem to somehow not see bug reports created, is there a way to turn this back on as I like to see the bug numbers
<seb128> czajkowski, it reports those to errors.ubuntu.com, not launchpad
<tkamppeter> seb128, being on a text console of the installed system I have stopped lightdm and then entered "startx" getting an empty desktop background without Unity.
<seb128> czajkowski, you can edit /etc:default/apport and do enabled=1
<seb128> tkamppeter, that's normal, if you start the desktop this way the unity plugin is not loaded
<czajkowski> seb128: thanks I prefer seeing them in LP :)
<seb128> tkamppeter, try to "export COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE="ubuntu"" before startx
<tkamppeter> seb128, lightdm.log has no errors, but there are many x-0* and x-1* files, some with errors.
<seb128> what errors?
<Laney> desrt: See https://buildd.debian.org/status/fetch.php?pkg=glib2.0&arch=powerpc&ver=2.38.1-1&stamp=1382028200 & http://paste.debian.net/60159/
<Laney> It starts working if you configure with --enable-debug=yes
<czajkowski> seb128: hmm thanks it was set to 1 already
<czajkowski> shall go look again and see what's happening
<czajkowski> thank you
<seb128> czajkowski, check with ev or pitti then I guess, it should be reporting bugs to launchpad if enabled
<Laney> Not by default, that's just to whoopsie
<Laney> You need to delete or comment out the problem_types line in /etc/apport/crashdb.conf
<seb128> Laney, she has /etc/default/apport enabled=1
<seb128> oh
<czajkowski> # set this to 0 to disable apport, or to 1 to enable it
<czajkowski> # you can temporarily override this with
<czajkowski> # sudo service apport start force_start=1
<czajkowski> enabled=1
<seb128> Laney, is /etc/default/apport deprecated?
<Laney> I don't think so, but it's not the only configuration file in play
<seb128> :-(
<Laney> I guess that's probably the master swithc
<seb128> czajkowski, so yeah, I don't know
<seb128> Laney, pitti or ev might be able to help you
<Laney> but the idea is to leave apport on all the time now I thought, but just using whoopsie
<Laney> I said the way that I know to turn LP bugs back on ^^^
<czajkowski> pitti: ping a ling :)
<czajkowski> seb128: thank you :)
<seb128> czajkowski, try commenting the line Laney suggested
<czajkowski> ack will do
<tkamppeter> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6277080/
<tkamppeter> seb128, note that I have connected my system's SSD to my laptop via USB to copy this.
<seb128> tkamppeter, ok
<seb128> tkamppeter, weird, it's like your dbus was not working properly ... can you pastebin the x-0-greeter.log and x-0.log and not only the errors?
<czajkowski> seb128: Laney thank you
<tkamppeter> seb128, /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6277114/
<tkamppeter> seb128, /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6277117/
<seb128> tkamppeter, the xorg log is weird
<seb128> not sure what's going on :/
<seb128> try asking mlankhorst if he has an idea about what could be wrong...
<mlankhorst> ..?
<tkamppeter> seb128, with "export COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE="ubuntu"" before startx I indeed get a working Unity desktop. So the problem is only with LightDM and GDM.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, hi
<seb128> weird
<seb128> tkamppeter, is unity-greeter installed?
<seb128> (I guess so from the log)
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, can you scroll back and have a look at my talk with seb128?
<mlankhorst> wasn't it something about DESKTOP_SESSION no longer being set or something
<seb128> tkamppeter, it's not likely xorg if startx leads to a working session
<seb128> tkamppeter, can you pastebin the lightdm.log as well?
<tkamppeter> seb128, unity-greeter is installed, version 13.10.3-0ubuntu1.
<tkamppeter> mlankhorst, I did not do anything with DESKTOP_SESSION. What is this good for?
<tkamppeter> seb128, /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6277169/
<mlankhorst> anyway, not a x bug :)
<seb128> attente, do you have a vcs with your changes or should I just copy the diff from the ppa?
<attente> seb128, there are two branches linked, but i haven't MP'd them
<seb128> tkamppeter, that's all weird to me :/ maybe ask robert_ancell when he's there, at least you have a working unity session
<mlankhorst> have you tried dconf reset -f /org/compiz just in case ? :P
<seb128> compiz is working
<seb128> that's a lightdm greeter bug
<seb128> attente, ok, looking at that
<seb128> jdstrand, hey, about your gabble/jabberd2 bug, upstream need a debug log to look at it (I'm just asking them on #telepathy)
<jdstrand> seb128: yes, I plan to get that info today
<jdstrand> seb128: thanks
<seb128> jdstrand, thanks
<mitya57> xnox: can you please re-review lp:~mitya57/ubuntu-themes/uncomment-gnome-terminal-style ?
<xnox> mitya57: ack.
<seb128> Laney, could you put SRU info on bug #1195481?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1195481 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "[power]: gnome-control-center crashes if indicator-power is not installed in Unity" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195481
<seb128> Laney, I just uploaded attente's keybinding fix and included your commit since it was in the vcs
<Laney> oh
<Laney> I didn't really expect it to be SRUed, but ok
<seb128> Laney, that seemed like worth including in the SRU since we were doing an upload anyway... do you prefer me to reject and redo it?
<Laney> does have quite a few dupes, and is a crash
<Laney> nah, it works
<seb128> great
<Laney> done
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> np
<jdstrand> seb128: fyi, responded to bug #1223436
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1223436 in telepathy-gabble (Ubuntu Saucy) "telepathy-gabble 0.18 does not work with jabberd2" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223436
<tkamppeter> rob
<Sweetshark> urgh, someones dumping ASCII art private parts in the fdo bugzilla.
<Sweetshark> *lesigh*
<czajkowski> Laney: ello where does one find a 13.10 dvd to download ?
<Laney> czajkowski: there is only one thing now, no separate dvd
<czajkowski> ah
<czajkowski> ty
<mterry> robru, heyo!  If you have some time, I set you reviewer of a deja-dup fix branch
<bjsnider> is there any way to detect if globalmenus are in use?
<pitti> seb128, czajkowski: yes, we leave apport on all the time (/e/default/apport), but suppress crash reports to Launchpad with "problem_types" in /etc/apport/crashdb.conf
<seb128> pitti, hey, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: quite well, thanks! had a loong appointment this afternoon, sorry for late respones
<pitti> seb128: we had a school reunion last Saturday, that was quite nice (15 years anniversary of graduation)
<pitti> seb128: as-tu eu un bon week-end?
<seb128> pitti, oh, right, you told me about that in Lyon, was it fun?
<seb128> pitti, oui, j'ai vu les chutes Niagara
<seb128> with desrt larsu and attente
<pitti> seb128: oh yes, we even got to go inside, with a tour from one of our old teachers
<pitti> niice!
<seb128> nice
 * larsu waves to pitti
<pitti> hey larsu, how are you?
 * pitti waves good night
<larsu> pitti: splendid thank you. And yourself?
<seb128> pitti, nigh
<seb128> t
<seb128> jdstrand, thanks for the log, can you get one with 0.16 to compare?
<jetsaredim> is there an easy way to restart the panel?
<czajkowski> seb128: you're on late
<seb128> czajkowski, I'm in Canada, it's 3pm
<czajkowski> seb128: ah now that's going to mess with peoples heads :)
<seb128> hehe
<robru> mterry, sure, in a bit
<robru> mterry, oh, just found the email now. must have missed it from a few days ago. sorry
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, hi
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, hello
<robert_ancell> mterry, did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-greeter/no-warnings/+merge/191732 and https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-greeter/end-session-dialog/+merge/191937?
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, LightDM does not work any more for me after switching to 13.10 on my PC.
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, did you file a bug
<robert_ancell> mterry, and https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/unity-greeter/no-test-translations/+merge/192045
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, it starts X and the standard background appears with a white Ubuntu logo in the center. Then it hangs forever. I can switch to text mode and then start X manually to get my desktop, but I can neither use LightDM nor GDM. I also cannot boot a Saucy live system. Shortly after starting X it hangs with an empty background not opening the windows to ask for language and keyboard.
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, did you file a bug? That will attach the logs from /var/log/lightdm which may contain useful information
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, I did not file a bug yet, first hoping that someone already knows what's on and also to know which package is faulty.
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, it looks like either a bug in unity-greeter or X
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, but filing against lightdm is OK - I just reassign them if they aren't caused by lightdm
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, I am filing the bug now ...
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, bug 1242881
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1242881 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "LightDM does not start" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242881
<mterry> robert_ancell, hello!  Was afk, am back
<robert_ancell> mterry, np
<mterry> robert_ancell, will look at those branches
<robert_ancell> mterry, ta
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, your system seems pretty broken...
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, do you have a second monitor?
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, because your description and the logs indicate the greeter is running, but your mouse is on the other monitor
<mterry> robert_ancell, for you, I have https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity-system-compositor/mir-fixes/+merge/192042 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/lightdm/named-sessions/+merge/192024
<robert_ancell> mterry, hah!
<robert_ancell> mterry, I don't know who's maintaining u-s-c now, but I can have a look
<mterry> robert_ancell, not you?
<robert_ancell> mterry, I'm back on the desktop team
<robert_ancell> ech, another 'bool is_greeter'
<robert_ancell> been trying to kill those
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, I have only one monitor
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, can you run xrandr from a terminal after X is running and see if that thinks otherwise
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, but the computer has two monitors in mind, see xrandr output in the bug ...
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, oh, it's already there?
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, I posted it now.
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, thanks. Yes, that's your problem
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, seems that the login facility lands on the ghost screen.
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, you could try moving the mouse you might be able to get it back to the real screen
<mterry> robert_ancell, so no Mir stuff from you?
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, and also the window to select the language and keyboard of the live system.
<robert_ancell> mterry, nope. Though I am technically maintaining the mir packages from the desktop side. But with the autolanding stuff there's not much to do there
<mterry> robert_ancell, huh, OK
 * mterry is worried about who usc will land on
<robert_ancell> mterry, :)
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, that's it! The mouse starts off on the ghost screen having the login facility there. I move it a longer distance to the right and it enters the real screen, making the login facility flipping into the real screen. Then I can actually log in.
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, awesome :)
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, I assume the xorg people will shift the bug to the appropriate driver once they triage it
<mterry> robert_ancell, you need to add src/shutdown-dialog.c to po/POTFILES.skip
<robert_ancell> mterry, ta
<robert_ancell> mterry, so looking at the MIR_SERVER_NAME changes - I think it should be set in mir_server_connect_session and that should check if the session is a greeter or not. Display servers aren't specifically for greeters or other session types
<robert_ancell> The best way would be to use session_get_class (which doesn't exist). And now I notice we're not even setting that anymore
<robert_ancell> So I'll fix that first
<mterry> robert_ancell, they are potentially shared today, but I thought you said display servers were going to be single-purpose in future
<mterry> And aren't shared in seat-unity.c
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, thanks, I can log in now, but the live session is unusable, with the mouse I can spot the ghost screen on the left, but as I cannot work blindly with a mouse I cannot pull the window into the visible screen.
<robert_ancell> mterry, for some seat types, but the change applies to all display servers
<robert_ancell> mterry, do you want me to counter your merge with my preferred solution?
<robert_ancell> result should be the same
<mterry> robert_ancell, also, use real ellipsis unicode instead of three dots  :)
<robert_ancell> mterry, hah, I was wondering if you'd notice that :)
<mterry> robert_ancell, uh, sure counter away
<mterry> robert_ancell, why have suspend in the menu, when desktop doesn't?
<robert_ancell> mterry, I have suspend in my menu
<robert_ancell> mterry, also, I know it's probably not the exact design. Just want to get one step closer
<robert_ancell> mterry, oh, also the user list dbus api - that didn't have a well know name. Was that intentional?
<mterry> robert_ancell, yeah, I remember asking you if it should, and you said no, because in some configurations we could have multiple greeters
<robert_ancell> Because now I use com.canonical.Unity for the dialogs, the list shifts to that name
<robert_ancell> mterry, but how did anything use it then?
<mterry> robert_ancell, we export the unique name as a variable
<robert_ancell> mterry, ah
<robert_ancell> mterry, I think we need to have each greeter run their own session bus. Which should be possible I think?
<robert_ancell> I can't avoid using the com.canonical.Unity name in this case, because that's what the indicators are going to expect
<mterry> robert_ancell, I see, we fake being the shell
<mterry> "fake" we are the shell...
<mterry> robert_ancell, sure, makes sense
<mterry> robert_ancell, but about your shutdown dialog branch...  I get Suspend in the session drop down menu, but I don't get Suspend in the shutdown dialog
<mterry> robert_ancell, but with your branch, I would in the greeter
<robert_ancell> mterry, I'm matching what the session does
<robert_ancell> mterry, not sure what you mean exactly
<mterry> robert_ancell, so when you press Shutdown in your desktop session indicator, you see a Suspend button in the resulting dialog?
<robert_ancell> mterry, no, I just see restart/shutdown
<robert_ancell> when I press the power button I see logout/suspend/restart/shutdown
<robert_ancell> They are different dialog types (parameter on the dbus call)
<robert_ancell> I matched the unity code as to what buttons to show in the two cases
<mterry> robert_ancell, ah fascinating, I never press my power button.  OK
<mterry> robert_ancell, it needs left/right keyboard navigation too
<mterry> enter too
<robert_ancell> mterry, yeah, the keyboard input is still going to the user list, I couldn't work out how to fix that correctly
<robert_ancell> mterry, I was hoping you'd know
<mterry> robert_ancell, are you involved enough in Mir to know about the planned non-socket based communication with nested sessions?
<robert_ancell> :)
<robert_ancell> mterry, u-s-c to shell or shell to apps?
<robert_ancell> mterry, I feel like we're really abusing GTK+ here
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, about bug 1228570: Did your patch (which I have tried and confirmed that it works) actually make it into 13.10?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1228570 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Login often fails" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228570
<mterry> robert_ancell, could add handlers like you did for z...
<mterry> robert_ancell, yeah we are
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, yes
<robert_ancell> mterry, but I also want to drop the focus (reliably) from the other widgets
<robert_ancell> mterry, also, clicking outside the dialog should close it
<mterry> robert_ancell, well, the widget is already screen-sized, right?
<robert_ancell> mterry, yes
<tkamppeter> robert_ancell, so the bug can be closed?
<mterry> robert_ancell, so clicks would be easy to catch.  For focus...  Can we not grab_focus() or whatever?
<robert_ancell> mterry, I didn't want to spend too much time trying to make it perfect. If it's safe with the known problems I'd like to follow up in a separate MP
<robert_ancell> tkamppeter, yes
<mterry> robert_ancell, for my non-socket question, I meant usc-to-shell
<robert_ancell> mterry, right, I was working on that. The branches are mostly finished. Not sure who will finish them off
<robert_ancell> mterry, do you have the bug?
<mterry> robert_ancell, no, didn't know there was one, I was just basing my question off of conversations
<robert_ancell> mterry, I'll look it up
<robert_ancell> mterry, bug 1211141
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1211141 in Unity System Compositor "Unity system compositor allows connections from any Mir client" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1211141
<mterry> robert_ancell, for the shutdown-dialog, I'd be happy putting something in that isn't wholly finished, but it does regress keyboard navigation.  I don't know how many a11y alpha-testers we have (guessing at most 1), but I'd like to allow them to continue
<robert_ancell> mterry, ok, good point
<mterry> robert_ancell, looks like alan_g is looking into it
<mterry> robert_ancell, I ran into a problem earlier today with plain old sockets.  It seemed that after a second session connected to USC, my first session quit due to "Bad file descriptor".  Do you know of any reason why clients of USC wouldn't be able to share the socket?
<robert_ancell> mterry, bad file descriptor after it had been created? i.e. on a read() or something?
<robert_ancell> that's odd
<robert_ancell> but no, I don't know of any reasons for that
<mterry> robert_ancell, darn it.  Yeah, I'm trying to get all the lightdm/usc/greeter/unity8 pieces in place, and the greeter dies with that message seemingly right as the session pops up in background
<robert_ancell> mterry, the only cause I can think of is u-s-c/mir closed the remote end of it
<robert_ancell> though I'd expect an different error
<mterry> robert_ancell, no message in usc log
<robert_ancell> TheMuso`, when does your flight arrive?
<robert_ancell> mterry, the u-s-c / mir logs are not the best
<mterry> robert_ancell, agreed.  And I'd love, love, love a stacktrace when a boost exception is thrown
<jtn> Hullo. Freeciv upstream here. appmenu-gtk is interacting badly with Freeciv (LP
<jtn> #1208625). Can anyone here have a look? (mterry helped out with the last one of these)
<mterry> jtn, I'm not actively working on that code anymore, but this is the right place to ask
<mterry> jtn, I think attente is your best bet
<jtn> Thanks. If they turn out not to be here right now, would emailing william.hua@canonical.com be appropriate?
<jtn> (@ mterry ^)
<mterry> jtn, sure, but maybe just assigning bug to him would be better than poking directly via email
<jtn> mterry, even better :) will do
<attente> jtn, hey, sorry, i'm here
<jtn> attente, ooh, hi
<jtn> attente, So we've got a menubar-specific crash that goes away with UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= ; looks like it doesn't go near the Freeciv code
<jtn> attente, *"it" = the backtrace
<attente> ok
<jtn> the relevant menubar is decorated with an "ubuntu-local" property because appmenu was causing trouble previously, but I guess it's not ignoring it enough
<jtn> (in fact I idly wonder if "ubuntu-local" is used rarely enough that appmenu's handling code for it could have rotted?)
<attente> jtn, i guess unity-gtk-module doesn't respect that property
<jtn> Not really sure how to proceed, since the crash is in the bowels of Gtk and I'm not particularly keen to go down there myself.
<seb128> bregma, hey, could you get somebody to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1241593 ? it's ranked high enough on the saucy list
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1241593 in unity (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/compiz:11:unity::SearchBarSpinner::Draw:nux::View::ProcessDraw:nux::Layout::ProcessDraw:nux::Layout::ProcessDraw:unity::SearchBar::DrawContent" [Undecided,New]
<attente> jtn, the crash from the log appears to be libdbusmenu related (from a glance)
 * jtn looks up what unity-gtk-module is
<attente> oh. unity-gtk-module is just a gtk module that takes your gtkmenubars and exports them over dbus :)
<jtn> attente, I may well be getting terminology wrong; everything I know about this stuff is what I learned from the last problem of this kind (LP#743265)
<attente> jtn, the two are fairly closely related, so it could be caused by either component
<jtn> attente, intended behaviour is that this particular menubar is not exported over dbus (and this used to work)
<jtn> attente, ...because it's not the main menubar (so doesn't want to get pushed to the top of the display), it's part of a dialog
<attente> jtn, do you want us to change u-g-m to look at the ubuntu-local property? or should the menus work in the global menu?
<attente> oh i see
<attente> ok
<attente> so the issue is just that we need to respect that property
<jtn> attente, I don't think the problem is lack of respect for the "ubuntu-local" property [...]
<seb128> bregma, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1131835 as well
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1131835 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGABRT in __libc_message()" [Medium,Triaged]
<jtn> attente, ...as the menubar is appearing in the correct place in 13.04. But using it will sooner or later cause the crash.
<attente> jtn, in 13.04, it appears in window? or at the top globally?
<jtn> attente, in 13.04: in the window
<attente> and this is the correct behaviour?
<jtn> attente: yes
<attente> ok
<seb128> fginther, hey, any news of the 13.10 mergers?
<attente> we can fix it on the u-g-m side then
<jtn> is u-g-m part of the application (Freeciv) process?
<attente> jtn, yes
<jtn> attente, sounds plausible then if you can find the root cause of the crash
<fginther> seb128, there are a few corrections that need to be made to the proposed config changes. Is there anything that needs to be prioritized?
<TheMuso`> robert_ancell: 11:10 into San Fran, terminal 1.
<seb128> fginther, not especially, I did upload manually what I needed but it's extra work and anyone for us :/
<jtn> attente, (I don't know if it's reproducible with 13.10. We just got a report that sounds like this menubar may have disappeared in 13.10, to confuse things further.)
<robert_ancell> TheMuso`, I arrive 11:30
<seb128> fginther, what's the issue/why can't the merger work on stable serie atm?
<attente> jtn, i'll try to reproduce it now
<jtn> attente, thanks; let me know if you want help navigating Freeciv UI (but repro insns should be straightforward I think)
<fginther> seb128, the proposal to make changes was missing updates for the new head. conflicts in job definitions would occur if they don't get corrected.  https://code.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/saucy_transition_misc_unity/+merge/191989
<seb128> fginther, in this case the issue is libindicator, how do we get the merger fixed so commits land to 13.10?
<fginther> seb128, let me look
<seb128> fginther, thanks
<fginther> seb128, for that I just need a review
<fginther> cyphermox, mterry, are either of you able to review: https://code.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/apps_click_friends_hud_indicators_13.10/+merge/192038
<fginther> robru, ^ ?
<seb128> fginther, thanks
<TheMuso`> robert_ancell: Ok.
<attente> jtn, are you just switching between the overview and production pages?
<jtn> attente, I think you're looking at the city dialog not the city report (if it has a map on it, it's the wrong thing)
<jtn> attente, close the city dialog (if that's where you are) and press F4 to get a list of cities
<attente> jtn, i pressed f4
<attente> there's a notebook with three pages:
<seb128> fginther, that's going to get indicator-datetime and session 13.10 mergers in shape as well?
<attente> View, Chat, and Cities
<jtn> attente, OK; you should have the Cities tab selected [...]
<fginther> seb128, yes
<attente> jtn, yes
<seb128> fginther, thanks
<jtn> attente, you should see a menubar at the bottom with entries: "Production / Governor / Sell / Select / Display"
<jtn> attente, (and to the right of that, buttons "Buy" / "Inspect" / "Center")
<attente> jtn, that menubar is in the global menu
<jtn> attente, Is this with 13.10 or something comparably recent?
<attente> jtn, i'm running 13.10
<jtn> attente, right: that confirms our *other* report (that "ubuntu-local" no longer works). OK, let's start with this one. [...]
<jtn> attente, If you now press F3 ("Nations" report), does the menubar at the bottom of that go in the global menu too?
<jtn> attente, (Options: Diplomacy / Intelligence / Display / AI)
<attente> jtn, i see there's a bad issue with the menubar being overpopulated
<jtn> attente, not sure I understand. There is a "proper" application menubar that should correctly go in the global menu: options Game Edit View Select Unit Work Combat Civilization Help.
<attente> jtn, there are those items plus several others (production menu, etc)
<jtn> attente, right, that's a thing we want to avoid -- "Production" and friends should be staying down in the notebook.
<jtn> attente, and the decoration with the "ubuntu-local" property used to achieve this. (We incorporated that upstream so now it's everywhere.)
<attente> jtn, ok, i see what you mean
<jtn> attente, were the Nations (F3) menu items similarly affected? Reason I ask is that the 13.04 crash seemed specific to the Cities (F4) report
<attente> jtn, hopefully if we can fix this problem, the crash will no longer happen
<jtn> attente, sounds like the conditions for the crash no longer apply to 13.10
<jtn> attente, also it's useful to know if F3 is affected because if it is the game is unplayable (if it's just F4 the relevant things can still be done a different way)
<fginther> seb128, I have to step away for a bit, but if I see anyone approve that MP, the changes to operate on the 13.10 branches can be deployed
<seb128> fginther, ok, thanks
<attente> jtn, i can freely switch between pages with F1-F4 without issue here
<jtn> attente, perhaps I should raise a new launchpad ticket for the 13.10 issue, we've no evidence it's related
<attente> jtn, the only issue is that all of the menubars are stuffed into the global menu
<jtn> attente, do you see a menubar at the bottom of the F3 notebook tab?
<attente> jtn, no, the menubars are all concatenated and moved into the global menubar it seems
<attente> jtn, i'll take a screenshot so you can see what i'm seeing
<jtn> attente, right, so it's a total failure of "ubuntu-local" on all menubars, whereas the 13.04 crash was specific to Cities. New ticket, I think. What package/module shall I create it against -- appmenu/globalmenu/dbusmenu something, or freeciv?
<jtn> attente, what version of Freeciv is this BTW? 2.3.4 as in 13.10's universe?
 * jtn has a horrible thought
<jtn> attente, I've just remembered that we look for the existence of the "ubuntu-local" property before setting it, to avoid noise on non-Ubuntu Gtk. I wonder if that's going wrong.
<attente> jtn: http://imgur.com/HzJQ0Yq
<jtn> attente: Thanks. Yikes, yes, that's stolen the menubar off the Nations report which is going to make it hard to do any diplomacy.
<attente> jtn, ok
<attente> i'm pretty sure u-g-m isn't respecting that property, so that's the cause of the problem here
<attente> we can fix it pretty easily
<jtn> Is u-g-m a new way of doing global menus?
<attente> yeah, although application developers don't really need to know about it
<attente> freeciv seems to be a special case here though
<jtn> attente: for reference, here's our code for this: if (g_object_class_find_property(G_OBJECT_CLASS(GTK_MENU_BAR_GET_CLASS(menubar)), "ubuntu-local")) { g_object_set(G_OBJECT(menubar), "ubuntu-local", TRUE, NULL); }
<jtn> attente: I never found "ubuntu-local" documented anywhere, it showed up from source-diving and was confirmed as a reasonable thing to do by mterry
<attente> hmm... ok
<attente> i guess the issue is that we need to patch gtk as well for this
<attente> or... maybe not
<jtn> I think appmenu-gtk boiled down to local patches to Gtk.
<attente> jtn, you're right
<attente> but u-g-m doesn't use patches to gtk any more
<mterry> attente, yeah, ubuntu-local is something we used to support in gtk
<jtn> Was u-g-m new in 13.10? If so I guess the 13.04 crash is now irrelevant (although a SRU would be nice if you guys consider it worth it)
<attente> mterry, thanks, i didn't realize it
<jtn> attente: also: will UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= still work as a workaround with u-g-m?
<attente> jtn, yes, u-g-m is new in 13.10
<attente> jtn, yes it should work
<attente> hold on, let me check
<attente> jtn, yes, it works in 13.10 with u-g-m
<attente> and the menus make a lot more sense here
<attente> showing up in the correct positions
<jtn> attente, coolness, gives us a workaround when the reports start coming in
<jtn> attente, do you want me to raise a ticket or will you handle it?
<attente> jtn, if you could file the bug and assign me, i'd appreciate it :)
<jtn> attente: np. Against unity-gtk-module ?
<attente> jtn, yes, and please mention ubuntu-local
<jtn> attente, sure
<jtn> attente, mterry, am I likely to get any love for my 13.04 crash given that it's pre unity-gtk-module?
<jtn> attente, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-gtk-module/+bug/1242937 but I don't think I can assign it to you myself
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1242937 in Unity GTK+ module "unity-gtk-module does not respect "ubuntu-local" property (used by e.g. Freeciv) as appmenu-gtk did" [Undecided,New]
<jtn> yeah, that
<attente> jtn, thanks, assigned myself
<jtn> attente, enough info there for you or should I paste some of this IRC log?
<attente> jtn, it's a good report, you may want to add the lines that freeciv is using to set the ubuntu-local property
<jtn> attente, already did that :) (unless I misunderstood you?)
<attente> jtn, ah, sorry
<attente> missed that
<attente> thanks :)
<jtn> attente, mterry: thanks for your help
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-10-22
<sil2100> Morning!
<didrocks> hey sil2100! how are you?
<sil2100> didrocks: hey! Pretty good now actually, reading up my e-mails right now - how about you?
<didrocks> sil2100: I'm fine thanks, hoping that we can finish the transition and having cu2d ready before the meeting
<didrocks> sil2100: you forgot some projects I guess like unity, compiz, nux, can you sync with Mirv or do you need my help to redeploy everything?
<sil2100> didrocks: is T open already?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah ;)
<sil2100> Ah, I see it!
<didrocks> and the ppa can build for it :)
<sil2100> Trusty Tahr, need to google that
<didrocks> (tested yesterday with a dummy bamf upload
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> sil2100: can you keep me posted on where you stand with Mirv? (and if you need help)
<didrocks> I would really having us being ready before the meeting
<didrocks> all the rest is in place, we are the last ones ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: sure! Let me get up-to-date
<didrocks> great ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/saucy_transition_misc_unity/+merge/191989 is waiting
<mlankhorst>  Morning!
<Mirv> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> Mirv: reviewing then, thanks
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, do with unity and nux they're not explicitly bumping the upstream version, yes?
<sil2100> *do=so
<Mirv> sil2100: they had already a 'saucy' branch in addition to version number branch so I assumed they're fine with having a name based branch. it's clearer anyway than the need to map version number -> version.
<didrocks> sil2100: we don't really care if they don't, right?
<Mirv> since we now care about release branches and not the strict version number
<sil2100> ACK
<Mirv> I just needed to update them a bit to have them in sync with what was released (they were about one cu2d release behind)
<sil2100> Mirv: approved, sweet
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks, deploying
<didrocks> oh, think about checking the application list as well
<didrocks> for tests
<didrocks> not sure the package list was updated
<didrocks> or we can try a build + test run
<didrocks> and see what otto will yell at
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: otto ready btw
<Mirv> yeah they will certainly need a bit of updating
<sil2100> Mirv: which stacks are you working on now? Since from the list I don't think all stacks got switched
<sil2100> didrocks: you mean, it's working now again? \o/
<Mirv> sil2100: if you know some non-touch package is still missing from the list, feel free to point out. I only looked at misc + unity
<didrocks> sil2100: we did upgrade to trusty (and it wasn't broken AFAIK?)
<Mirv> since those were obviously missing from before
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, browsing then
<sil2100> Mirv: I'm transitioning OIF now if anything
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, that sounds useful
<Mirv> sil2100: please also approve https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/fix_typo_and_sync_headunity_packages/+merge/192092 - a couple of typos plus updating unity stack package list to match saucy's
<sil2100> Ouch
<sil2100> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/transition_oif_platform_T/+merge/192094
<sil2100> Mirv: do you know if the SDK stack needs transitioning?
<sil2100> Mirv: if yes, could you take care of that?
<sil2100> I'll take care of the rest
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, why not, handling that
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<Laney> morning
<sil2100> Laney: morning \o/
<sil2100> Mirv: also, when you have the time: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/transition_some_projects_T/+merge/192096
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks sil2100
<sil2100> didrocks: I assumed we don't need to split branches for mir - is that correct?
<didrocks> sil2100: not needed, indeed ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: transitioning the last one I guess: QA
<Mirv> sil2100: and https://code.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/sdk_trusty/+merge/192101
<sil2100> Mirv: ah, I guess the 'saucy-armhf -> trusty-armhf' leftovers we'll have to do later as well
<sil2100> Mirv: looking good, thanks!
<Mirv> yeah can be separate commits to fix remaining issues
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: maybe you will handle that in a later MP, but remember that the check job is the "trusty" one in extracheck
<didrocks> if the wiki is missing that, please add it :)
<Mirv> didrocks: ah, so like this? https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/head_extracheck_trusty/+merge/192105
<Mirv> checking the wiki
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/transition_qa_to_T/+merge/192106 <- is this ok?
<sil2100> Mirv: actually I think we need to modify also the 'series:' tag too?
<sil2100> Mirv: I modified it in the QA merge
<Mirv> updated the wiki
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, I'm updating my branch a bit as well
<Mirv> sil2100: please check https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/head_extracheck_trusty/+merge/192105 (I omitted qa from there)
<sil2100> Mirv: approved! I wonder if we need to change anything else, but I guess we can fix that later
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: deploying all but qa
<Mirv> (head)
<sil2100> Mirv: is everything merged in?
<Mirv> sil2100: I've everything needed merged locally
<Mirv> sil2100: so if you could deploy the saucy stuff you touched (and that was just merged) + head qa
<sil2100> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/sdk_trusty/+merge/192101 didn\t merge
<sil2100> Ah, but you see that
<Mirv> sil2100: I know, it should soon. there was a whitespace change.
<sil2100> Mirv: is there a reason why you didn't top-approve the QA branch?
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, good for me!
<Mirv> didrocks: sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/head_to_manual_mode/+merge/192113 already deploying
<Mirv> just tell me if not wanted, but I thought it's best to have that if unsure :)
 * sil2100 is redeploying saucy
<didrocks> Mirv: Text conflict in stacks/head/indicators.cfg
<sil2100> Mirv: can you top-approve that QA branch or can I do that?
<didrocks> and so on?
<Mirv> didrocks: yeah some other merges there, let me clean up
<didrocks> Mirv: keep manualpublish: True please
<Mirv> yep
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, reload
<Mirv> sil2100: ah sorry ETOOMANYBRANCHES, top-approved that one as welll
<sil2100> ;D
<Mirv> plus all head branches deployed again (and again), with manual publishing, extracheck, series..
<Mirv> sil2100: except your qa
<sil2100> Mirv: redeploying that
<Mirv> sil2100: please approve that ^ manual_mode branch as well
<sil2100> Mirv: done, thanks!
<sil2100> Mirv: hmmm, we missed unity8 stack - I'll do it now
<sil2100> (it doesn't matter for t anyway)
<sil2100> Mirv: webapps also didn't seem to be done... I thought fginther was working on that though
<sil2100> I'll take that up for today
<sil2100> Mirv: in the meantime, https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/transition_unity8_T/+merge/192120
<Mirv> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/more_trusty/+merge/192124
<sil2100> Mirv: ah, this branch is trusty!
<xnox> Laney: is ubuntu-keyboard / maliit suppose to work on desktop/amd64 at all?
<Laney> Dunno
<Laney> old maliit did but somebody redid it all so I don't know what's going on there
<xnox> Laney: $ maliit-server
<xnox> open /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libpinyin/data/pinyin_index.bin failed!
<xnox> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<xnox> $ dpkg --print-architecture
<xnox> amd64
<Laney> Talk to sergiusens
<Laney> he took it over, it didn't have that problem when I packaged it
<xnox> Laney: libpinyin2-dev -> libpinyin4-dev transition is missing....
 * Laney redirects xnox to #ubuntu-touch and sergiusens
<xnox> pitti: \o/ about 9.3
<xnox> trusty looks like it's going to be an exciting release.
<pitti> xnox: heh, I'll sort out the necessary extension rebuilds; I forgot to add 14.04 to postgresql-common earlier
<xnox> pitti: now, if only somebody merges asterisk 11 & then we can drop sqlite 2 from the archive and everything will be sweet =)
<Laney> ajmitch loves doing that
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<czajkowski> seb128: aloha :)
<seb128> czajkowski, hey, how are you today?
<czajkowski> seb128: not bad thanks, trying to get a blog post out and having writers block so playing with my new phone instead :)
<czajkowski> seb128: how are things in the land of maple syrup
<seb128> czajkowski, good, it stopped raining, we have blue sky today!
<czajkowski> at least you can see the sky!
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> bregma, are you working on bug #1199877?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1199877 in Unity 7.1 "unity-panel-service memory leak and 100% CPU usage" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1199877
<bregma> seb128, it's top priority
<seb128> larsu, attente: ^ not sure if that's something you can help on, recent comment seems to suggest that using gimp in saucy is enough to make the unity panel service unhappy
<bregma> if only it was easy to spot the cause
<seb128> bregma, yeah, I was wondering if you needed help from the indicator side ... did you determine if the issue was in unity or indicators?
<seb128> bregma, btw did you see my pings yesterday?
<seb128> bregma, oh, and good morning ;-)
<bregma> seb128, the issue is in the indicator stack somewhere (all Unity does is load the indicators and run them)... it appears every time a context is switched the app menus are recreated and the previous ones leaked
<larsu> bregma: your comment #25 suggests you already found a signal leak in indicator-appmenu?
<bregma> larsu, I've found a few small leaks, but I'm after the bug fish
<bregma> *big* fish
<larsu> bregma: the attached sysprof looks like a bug in gtk
<larsu> I wonder if that's still there...
<attente> i can't seem to replicate it with clementine
<mdeslaur> bregma: I use workspace heavily, could that be related?
<Mirv> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/switch_from_next_to_daily/+merge/192139
<mdeslaur> workspaces
<bregma> mdeslaur, it's not related to workspaces, but it's related to switching between apps
<bregma> I use gedit to reproduce it, gimp makes it more obvious because of more menus
<mdeslaur> ah, cool, you can reproduce it
<seb128> just click on some menu items in the gimp is enough to get lag and cpu increase here
<seb128> bregma, what do you do with gedit to trigger it?
<bregma> all I have to do is switch to another application then back again -- I have instrumented debug version of the libraries, so I can see the menus leaking, I don't need to watch top to know there's a problem
<larsu> bregma: which menus are leaking? The ones that indicator-appmenu creates?
<bregma> larsu, yep
<bregma> but the water gets murkier the deeper I go
<mdeslaur> seb128: anything objection to me getting libav demoted from main?
<seb128> mdeslaur, not from me
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Good morning
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, hey
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Have you heard anything else about these mouse wheel scrolling issues from upstream Gtk?  We are getting quite a few bugs about them now.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, no, I didn't, out of the fact that your patch was basically recreating the bug that their commit is fixing
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Well, their commit is a pretty bad regression.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, I didn't see any issue with it here so I wouldn't claim that
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: I have a PPA that people are using and it is fixing their issues and haven't seen any negative side effects.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: I can easily recreate the issues these people are seeing.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, could you reproduce the bug that the upstream commit is supposed to fix?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, well, they are using non default compiz options...
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Hmm, I have not tried to reproduce the original issue.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, I don't like fixing bugs by reverting fixes :/
<seb128> ideally we would have a solution that fixes both issues
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: I agree.  That's what I was trying to do, but I simply am not that well versed in Gtk to fully understand how to fix this correctly.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: But it sure is making Compiz look bad:\
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: However, I have seen anecdotal evidence that some of these issues are still seen even when not using Compiz.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, not in its default configuration, those users should know better than enabling those crazy options :/
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1240957/comments/6
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1240957 in GTK+ "Scrolling behaviour and window focus has changed and is inconsistent" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: That user claims it happens when using IceWm.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, not sure what we are arguing about there, it's a bug and it would be good to be fixed
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, is your argument that we should regress on the upstream fix because we can't fix the second bug and the first one at the same time?
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Yeah, I think more people are being affected by the second bug than the first one.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Who has the knowledge and motivation to fix both bugs at the same time?
<qengho> Hi. A chromium-browser claims that there's a bug I don't understand. What would make chromium-browser contents seem to draw over another app?  I am pretty sure it's not that a top app is not repainting itself. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1173234
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1173234 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium's content doesn't respect z order, obscuring everything else" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, well, garnacho would fix it if he was able to reproduce I think
<seb128> qengho, that could be a window manager or graphical stack issue I guess
<Laney> hey seb128
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, I would need to read again what was the original issue they tried to fixed that introduced the other bug
<Laney> you changed colour
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> new client?
<seb128> colour?
<Laney> yeah you used to be red and now you are pink
<seb128> in your irssi?
<Laney> ya
<seb128> is the color coming from the server?
<Laney> nope
<seb128> I'm still using the same machine/xchat-gnome
<seb128> but I'm in Canada
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ok, I didn't fully understand the original issue.  Thanks!
<kenvandine> seb128, 2 weeks in canada, isn't that long enough to be considered a canadian?
<seb128> kenvandine, could be, but they don't even speak french in that part of Canada, who would like to stay here?
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> seb128, what's secret sauce to construct a url to specific crash reports on e.u.c?
<seb128> kenvandine, construct from where?
<kenvandine> i thought there was parameters you could pass to find reports from your machine
<kenvandine> etc
<kenvandine> some uuid from your computer or something
<kenvandine> and other info
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, that
<seb128> kenvandine, webbrowser 'http://errors.ubuntu.com/user/'$(printf $(sudo cat /sys/class/dmi/id/product_uuid) | sha512sum)
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> thx
<seb128> yw
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, the original gtk issue was that e.g gedit would scroll when you focus it by the distance you scrolled in other apps when it was not focussed, that's a pretty annoying bug as well
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, e.g https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=690275
<ubot2> Gnome bug 690275 in general "scrolling on other windows is applied when coming back (gedit and evince at least)" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> bregma, did you see my ping about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1241593 yesterday?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1241593 in unity (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/compiz:11:unity::SearchBarSpinner::Draw:nux::View::ProcessDraw:nux::Layout::ProcessDraw:nux::Layout::ProcessDraw:unity::SearchBar::DrawContent" [Undecided,New]
<bregma> seb128, I created that bug from e.u.c, but we've never seen it happen and none of the instances have any useful information
<kenvandine> seb128, is it odd that the error reports listed for me link to blank pages?
<seb128> bregma, ok
<mdeslaur> seb128: can I get a confirmation from the desktop team on bug 1243235 please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243235 in libav (Ubuntu) "Please demote libav to universe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243235
<kenvandine> or could they be new reports that need some processing or something?
<seb128> kenvandine, check with ev, maybe that an outdated way or something
<kenvandine> it did list 2 reports for me, which also seems odd... i'd think there would be tons
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> mdeslaur, done
<mdeslaur> seb128: ty
<seb128> kenvandine, check, I think there is a link in the g-c-c privacy panel as well
<kenvandine> ah, there is
<kenvandine> takes me to the same page
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Yeah, I was re-reading the original bug as well and I agree, that is very annoying.  I've asked in the new wheel scroll bugs if anyone has non-default wheel bindings.  Maybe someone has this issue besides the Compiz workspace switching bindings.  I'd really like to find a better repro case for garnacho.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, seems like some people have the issue under xfce or KDE, maybe try with those
<seb128> pitti, hey
<seb128> pitti, would you consider https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1055464 being the same issue than https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/cc5ba09ec065c27e619e5731ec052741e738b3f2 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1055464 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "apport-gtk crashed with ValueError in _apt_pkg(): package rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store does not exist" [Medium,Triaged]
<pitti> salut seb128
<seb128> pitti, that report is ranking 19 on the saucy bugs list
<pitti> seb128: traceback on errors doesn't make it fully clear that it's from a hook, but it's plausible
<seb128> pitti, well, in any case, it seems like apport should trigger an error dialog because a package doesn't exist, it should just display an UI to tell that to the user and exit no?
<pitti> seb128: hm, tricky; report.add_package_info() is relatively low-level API, I wouldn't really like to make that ignore errors
<seb128> pitti, or do we want to learn about those through bts?
<seb128> bts=backtraces
<pitti> seb128: but it's a bit weird, if the hook itself crashes, apport should just ignore that
<pitti> seb128: it's useless for the user if the hook specifies an invalid package
<pitti> seb128: I mean "for the user to know", as he can't do anything about it
<seb128> pitti, clicking through some of the reports, that seems to happen on random packages, some of those are outdated kernel versions
<pitti> I have some doublts that this is from bdmurray's rhythmbox package hook
<seb128> the most common one seems skype
<pitti> we don't ship any hook referring to skype
<pitti> seb128: so it could rather be that this somehow comes from a package which got removed after a dist-upgrade, but the .crash was still from before the upgrade?
<seb128> pitti, right
<pitti> but where does the rhythmbox-store thing come from then
<pitti> that was dropped in lucid already
<seb128> pitti, the rb case is a buggy hook, I'm fixing it
<seb128> pitti, see /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_rhythmbox.py
<pitti> right
<seb128>     stacktrace = report.get("Stacktrace", None)
<seb128>     if stacktrace:
<seb128>         if "ubuntuone" in stacktrace or "webkit" in stacktrace:
<seb128>             report.add_package_info("rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store")
<pitti> that part is clear
<pitti> seb128: but if a hook crashes, apport doesn't crash
<pitti> it just prints the stack trace to stderr and goes on
<pitti> (precisely for reasons like that)
<pitti> elif not apport.packaging.is_distro_package(report['Package'].split()[0]):
<pitti> oh, that could be it
<pitti> seb128: ok, I think I know what's going on, thanks for pointing out
<seb128> pitti, great, thanks for looking to it (I'm trying to reproduce)
<seb128> brb
<seb128> pitti, I can't reproduce that bug, even by adding/removing packages or sources and doing some kill 11 in between
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: About the wheel scrolling, Xfce/Xfwm is affected since it binds workspace switching to the mouse wheel by default.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, great
<seb128> oh, it's meeting time:
<seb128> !
<mlankhorst> nah
<seb128> qengho, Sweetshark, mlankhorst, Laney, tkamppeter, desrt, attente, larsu: hey
<desrt> MEETING
<larsu> \o/
<mlankhorst> ohai
<seb128> congrats on the saucy release, good job everyone ;-)
<seb128> let's get start with the meeting, I expect it's going to be a short one, between release and sprint
<seb128> qengho, hey
<Sweetshark> o/
<qengho> Hi hi.
<qengho> - Close to releasing chromium-browser. Handing to #webapps for testing, as soon as PPA builder finishes.
<qengho> - Bug-report triaging.
<qengho> ...and whatever comes up from that.
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<seb128> Sweetshark, hey
<Sweetshark> - build LibreOffice 4.0.6 for raring PPA (last minor, should likely be SRUed) - added patch which missed upstream tagging - smoketesting right now, should move over to the ppa ~today, SRU in a 1-2 weeks - rc2 = final
<Sweetshark> - cleaned up pbuilders, setup stuff for trusty
<Sweetshark> - investigating fdo#70741, which: - isnt happening with an upstream build - reportedly wasnt there with LibreOffice 3.6/quantal packages - thus a regression in both directions
<Sweetshark> - still cleaning up all the leftover bits (TODO down into the 40ies, yay!1!)
<Sweetshark> EOF
<seb128> Sweetshark, thanks
<seb128> mlankhorst, hey
<mlankhorst> testing nested mir -> works, confirmed for someone else to work too. \o/ mesa 9.1.7 upload to raring + verification, fixing i915 s->q kernel backport. wine1.7 fixes for saucy and trusty, fixing arsenal scripts, filing a lts-s bug, and requesting a MRE for other lts-s components \0
<seb128> mlankhorst, thanks
<seb128> Laney, hey
<Laney> well hello
<Laney> • system-settings MPs
<Laney> ∘ urihandler to switch panels in running instance
<Laney> ∘ Make AS (greeter) background setting work again (TODO: re-enable UI)
<Laney> ∘ Use more standard controls/appearance in the wifi panel
<Laney> ∘ TODO: check language panel locale setting for LC_*
<Laney> • Various SRUs including precise gnome-control-center/glib (verification) and saucy glib/glib-networking/gnome-control-center
<Laney> • Fix some services for trusty opening such as codesearch, UDD and the transition tracker
<Laney> • Push back a little bit on upower dropping some signals/API. Not sure we'll win on this one (don't look so shocked) so may have to port if we want 1.0.
<Laney> • Started working through my large merge/sync list. RB 3.0 coming soon.
<Laney> • DMB
<seb128> rb3, great
<seb128> Laney, speaking of DMB, what's the status of Sweetshark/libreoffice?
<Laney> don't know, bdrung was away for a while
<seb128> (sorry, I seem to be lagging here)
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Working on pdftoippprinter filter for PPD-(configuration)-less printing on IPP printers, especially with mobile devices.
<tkamppeter> - Upgraded my machines to Saucy and tried to debug a ghost monitor problem.
<tkamppeter> - Talked with tvoss about steps needed for mobile printing (PPD-less, small-footprint, start daemon on-demand).
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks
<seb128> desrt, hey
<desrt> seb128: hey
<desrt> so, most importantly: took seb128 to niagara falls
<seb128> ;-)
<desrt> this was hard work, and very boring
<desrt> but it's done now
<desrt> the rest of the stuff is pretty minor:
 * seb128 hugs desrt, good job!
<desrt> smacked down the glib bug backlog a bit
<desrt> implemented a faster search algorithm for desktop files that includes support for intersecting results like "gno calc" (thanks larsu for design help there)
<desrt> rebased desktop file index, added some nice testcases
<desrt> removed the gmaincontext qdata dependency from the appinfo monitor -- i don't think i want the qdata api on gmaincontext anymore because quarks are kinda dumb for this purpose
<desrt> wrote a png parser so that we can have a thumbnail-validity attribute on GFile
<desrt> made some changes to and landed the gapplication commandline tool
<desrt> landed gsubprocess (after endless years of back and forth with colin)
<desrt> landed gnotification (after endless months of back and forth with larsu)
<desrt> (eof)
<seb128> desrt, thanks
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> alt+shift bug
<attente> eof :(
<desrt> also: bought seb128 expensive beer
<desrt> and hopefully got a full night of sleep last night, for the first time in a while :)
<Laney> haha
<Laney> poor attente
<attente> it's the best beer in the world at least :P
<seb128> that bug is b****
<desrt> at freakin $22/bottle, it ought to be
<Laney> wtf
<seb128> lol
<Laney> bring one to oak :-)
<seb128> attente, I'm glad we finally got a SRU round out for those keyboard issues, good job, that's a tricky topic
<desrt> Laney: they only serve it in a bar.  i don't expect they'd let you leave with it.
 * seb128 guesses attente understands know why nobody picked those items before ;-)
<desrt> attente: ya.. congrats for finally getting that solved.
<desrt> and your 'hack' is not so much a hack as it is 'the way that X works' :/
<desrt> (for better or worse)
<seb128> everybody should pay attente a beer next week for the hard work he did this cycle on those crazy keyboard stuff
<larsu> desrt: isn't that another word for "hack"?
<seb128> attente, thanks
<seb128> larsu, your turn!
<larsu> sure
<larsu> - look into writing a DBusObject component for accessing D-Bus from QML (have a rough prototype, waiting for feedback)
<larsu> - indicator-sound: allow changing the volume with the left/right keys
<desrt> <larsu> mentally prepared to eat a very good burger
<larsu> eof
<larsu> - fix panel icons not updating sometimes (thanks seb128 and attente)
<larsu> - add TimeFormatter to unity8: an object that does what strftime does but changes the time when the timezone changes (waiting on review)
<larsu> - other minor fixes in the indicators
<larsu> oh yeah.
<Laney> writing after the eof, bad form
<desrt> methinks larsu doesn't know how 'eof' works
<desrt> minus 3 points
<larsu> everbody answers questions aftr the eof
<larsu> EVERYBODY
<seb128> you didn't answer questions
<seb128> you kept listing items
<Laney> that's a different f
<desrt> eof means "start asking questions now"
<attente> ?
<attente> oh
<attente> lol
<seb128> larsu, thanks ;-)
<larsu> desrt: you asked too quickly
<desrt> larsu: i didn't ask anything.  only complained :)
 * Sweetshark wonders if the niagara rushes en francais even on the US side now. I know that seb128 can be very convincing ...
<seb128> so my turn
<seb128> * Updated GTK to 3.8.5, found a regression, talked to upstream, got a fix and 3.8.6 out, SRUed that
<seb128> * helped to reproduce some indicator bugs/provide debug infos/test fixes
<seb128> * some bug triage after saucy to list things worth SRUing
<seb128> * looked at errors.ubuntu.com most common issues
<seb128> * tried to help attente with the keyboard layout switching/keybinding issues in saucy
<seb128> * looked at/tested some of the ubuntu-system-settings merge requests
<seb128> * some bug fixes/SRU for saucy (libgpod, file-roller)
<seb128> </week>
<desrt> seb forgot to mention niagara falls
<seb128> oh, right
<Sweetshark> desrt: thus: needs repeating ...
<desrt> also: his increasing waistline
<seb128> oh, yeah, I forgot a good part of the list
<Laney> where are you guys this week?
<larsu> toronto
<desrt> Laney: toronto
<seb128> saw the nice falls, got rained on, got rained on AGAIN (what's wrong with this country)
<Laney> in someone's flat?
<larsu> Laney: no...
<desrt> Laney: scattered presently, but we're meeting in kensington market for lunch
<seb128> working through Toronto's places-to-visit-for-food list from desrt-larsu-attente
<larsu> seb128 is making good progress topo
<larsu> *too
<seb128> that's hard work man
<desrt> too many good places to eat in toronto for one week
<Laney> aha
<larsu> it's like we'd need to come here again...
<Laney> sounds awful, truly
<seb128> Laney, larsu and I are currently in a Starbuck
<desrt> hence spotty wifi
<Sweetshark> seb128: thats ok, you are keeping the rain out of Hamburg -- exceptionally good weather here, usually we always have some little bit of rain all the time.
<seb128> Sweetshark, not you
<larsu> and desrt and attente are surely on their way to kensington market
<seb128> desrt is also saying that's I'm the one bringing the rain
<desrt> today actually looks like a pretty nice day...
<seb128> :-(
<bdrung> Laney: i came back yesterday
<desrt> seb128: i only say it 'cause it's true
<Laney> bdrung: \o/
<desrt> it was freaking amazing in both toronto and montreal before you showed up :p
<seb128> desrt, wait for me to go out of the starbuck, I'm sure it's going to star raining
<larsu> raining stars?
<desrt> seb128, larsu, attente: when do you guys want to meet?
<seb128> start :p
<larsu> desrt: asap
 * larsu <-- hungry
<Laney> EOM?
<seb128> ok, I guess END OF MEETING
<desrt> k.  i'll go hop on the streetcar
<seb128> thanks everyone
<desrt> seb128: thanks :D
 * Sweetshark thinks desrt is taking the "blame it on Canada" game and turns it against seb128 
<seb128> Oakland next week \o/
<desrt> attente: btw: i can explain the weirdness of your app not working properly last night
<Laney> ya, see you saturday/sunday
<desrt> attente: the long branch line is shutdown so _all_ cars shortturn at the humber loop
<attente> :(
<desrt> they have a bus connection there
<desrt> so i guess green line for me today =)
<Sweetshark> seb128: as for Oakland -- no need to bring that weather.
<desrt> see you all soon.
<seb128> Sweetshark, I'm working on it, let's see
<Sweetshark> ;)
<seb128> desrt, ttyiab
<Mirv> didrocks: so also today the weekly = landing call?
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah
 * didrocks waves good evening
<Laney> pushed rb to bzr
<Laney> waiting for a rb-ubuntuone merge before uploading it
<tkamppeter> Anyone working with emacs here?
<happyaron> Laney: see LP: #1194117 and LP: #1243321 and tell about your feelings, :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1194117 in ubuntukylin-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Version Logo in Detail dialog of "About this computer" can't be customized" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194117
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243321 in ubuntukylin-default-settings (Ubuntu) "sed hacks in chroot hook script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243321
<Laney> why so much branding?
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> probably this is only a half that gets modified, some are done in clean ways, some other are not (and am finding more)
<Laney> I'm pretty sure the grub one is actively wrong
<Laney> And not sure what the effect of the others are
 * happyaron don't think any of the above is correct
<Laney> Indeed
<Laney> I advise you to remove them and apply branding sensibly and in moderation :-)
<happyaron> that's already done in raring cycle, I'm just trying my best to revert them. obiviously they don't like "regressions" so it's difficult.
<happyaron> there were many overrides of system services in post-raring time, like avahi-daemon and modemmanager...
<mterry> robru, I tested with saucy valac, and it worked.  I think you have saucy valac, but also have installed GTK 3.10 at some point?
<mterry> robru, (re: deja-dup)
<robru> mterry, hmmm, I don't think I installed gtk 3.10. I was using gnome-shell for a while but uninstalled it before 3.10 landed i thought.
<robru> mterry, duh, how would I even check that?
<mterry> robru, apt-cache policy libgtk-3-0
<robru> 3.8.4
 * mterry shakes fist at sky
<mterry> robru, I just compiled trunk with saucy valac and gtk
<mterry> robru, so I have cmake logic in deja-dup that checks your version of gtk
<mterry> robru, and it only enables the optional gtk 3.10 stuff if it detects a later version
<robru> mterry, hang on, i'll try it again in a clean vm, my dev system often has all kinds of crap installed
<mterry> robru, ooh
<mterry> robru, no
<mterry> robru, maybe merge trunk into the branch firt
<mterry> robru, I bet I fixed the detection in trunk after I branched that?
<robru> ok, i'll try
<mterry> seb128, is there any way we could upgrade to gtk 3.10 but patch out all their crazy regressions?  I like the new widgets
 * mterry knows that's not reasonable, is just sad
<xnox> mterry: which ones? =)
<xnox> (can we cherry pick new widgets?!)
<seb128> mterry, I can diff gtk-3-10 gtk-3-8 and apply the patch over gtk 3.10? ;-)
<kenvandine> new widgets?  i've not really paid any attention to gtk lately
<mterry> xnox, GtkListBox and GtkHeaderBar in particular
<robru> mterry, oh my, that's a big diff
<mterry> robru, which is?
<mterry> kenvandine, https://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/api-index-3-10.html is huge
<mterry> xnox, we could cherrypick, but configure-time detection would be hard
<robru> mterry, i merged trunk into your branch, it touched dozens of files. i was just expecting something small
<robru> mterry, I agree, I'm eager to start using GtkHeaderBar in Gottengeography ;-)
<seb128> mterry, we could be reasonable, get a solid LTS out and then get crazy ;-)
<mterry> seb128, the regressions are crazy, new widgets are sexy
<seb128> cool, we have a new gtk maintainer
<seb128> mterry, congrats, the job is yours!
<seb128> ;-)
<mterry> robru, I've been doing lots of UI tweaks and build system changes
<mterry> seb128, I hear robert_ancell is back on Desktop, I'm sure he doesn't have enough yet
<xnox> mterry: robru: seb128: did you hear about the GTK3 CSS bug that caused last-minute ubiquity respins for saucy? Adding a class to one evenbox, caused "Install Now" button to become insensitive and hence no way to finish the install (also stealing all the events going to that button)
 * xnox is still trying to work out if ubiquity is doing something insane.
<mterry> xnox, :(
<robru> yikes
<xnox> but to be honest adding CSS class to one object, shouldn't be affecting _other_ objects without that css class defined.
<robru> hey guys! guys. hey, guys. when can we update to trusty?!
<kenvandine> robru, funny, i haven't really thought about updating my computer to trusty yet, but i'm itching to update my phone to trusty
<kenvandine> oh how times have changed :)
<robru> kenvandine, lol
<robru> kenvandine, well I ask because i tried 'do-release-upgrade -d' last night but it didn't find trusty yet.
<kenvandine> oh?  i thought that should work by now
<robru> kenvandine, it mentioned trusty briefly right at the start but then it put saucy into sources.list and upgraded me within saucy.
<mterry> robru, kenvandine: I'm on trusty
<mterry> robru, I just manually edited sources.list
<mterry> robru, it's pretty similar so far.  :(  I was disappointed by lack of updates
<robru> mterry, ah, sneaky
<robru> mterry, lol
<mterry> Just new gcc really
<mterry> robru, thanks for review!
<robru> mterry, you're welcome!
<mterry> robru, did you play with the new preferences at all?  I've been toying with the layout.  Curious if it rocks or sucks
<robru> mterry, didn't look at it, no. just ran the testsuite.
<mterry> robru, fair.  Oooh, we also have autopilot tests now!  You can run "make autopilot" or "make autopilot-system" to get em
<xnox> robru: i'm running trusty since ~30min it was created. Dist-upgraded right away.
<mterry> xnox, boring, right?   :(
<xnox> robru: i can't remember when we enable "do-release-upgrad -d" maybe around alpha1, not sure.
<mterry> seb128, alpha users are demanding excitement!  Better throw 3.10 in!
 * seb128 throws mterry in
 * seb128 adds some lions
<mterry> :)
<xnox> mterry: love it! new boost, new perl, new db, new postgres, new emacs, new gcc (which works with abi-compliance-checker)
<mterry> xnox, pfft, I can't get pumped about that layer of the stack
 * xnox goes to upload ubuntu-themes
<mterry> yay
<xnox> would that be a thriller?
<mterry> xnox, shouldn't debian packages be trickling in too?
<sarnold> you're not thrilled about the new point release of boost??
<xnox> mterry: oh yeah, we had like a 5k hit.
<xnox> mterry: it's all compiled on armhf, but i386/amd64 are taking a while.
<mterry> xnox, fair enough
<robru> xnox, what version of emacs did you upgrade from/to? I've been running trunk snapshots for as long as i can remember.
<robru> mterry, hmm, i get a failure with the AP tests...
<mterry> robru, ooh, do tell
<robru> mterry, oh, nm, it looks like it's related to the GtkHeaderBar that I don't have anyway
<seb128> xnox, you don't get to upload ubuntu-themes, that's under autolanding land
<mterry> robru, huh, I didn't think we tested that
<mterry> robru, yeah, that shouldn't come up...
<robru> mterry, then what's this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6284697/
<mterry> robru, that's talking about the header label for the progress bar.  I'm guessing it's a race condition  :(
<mterry> robru, is your computer super fast?
<robru> :(
<robru> mterry, ... yes? it's an 8-core i7.
<mterry> robru, there's a known race in my autopilot testing, but I didn't know if real-world runs would hit it.   I can fix, I'll just have to tag some widgets
<mterry> robru, so don't worry about AP failures yet I guess
<robru> mterry, ok, no worries. man, I need to write some AP tests for gottengeography. it's testsuite is crap
<ajmitch> Laney: throwing me under the bus again? :P
<Laney> :D
<robru> mterry, whoa, just tried deja-dup-preferences from trunk. looks great!
<mterry> robru, nice  :)  If you run the ccpanel version, we put a little switch in the header for enabling/disabling auto backups too
<seb128> cyphermox, can we get indicator-session and indicator-datetime from 3.10 series SRUed?
<mterry> (or if you run 3.10, we put it in the HeaderBar)
<robru> mterry, cool!
<cyphermox> sure, as soon as I'm done with some merges here
<seb128> qengho, chrisccoulson: is any of you working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1195797? that's one of the most reported saucy issues
<ubot2> seb128: Error: launchpad bug 1195797 not found
<chrisccoulson> seb128, oh, no. sorry, that slipped off my radar, and i've been busy with other things ;)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not too bad thanks
<qengho> seb128: which is that?  I get 404
<seb128> qengho, reload
<qengho> seb128: Nope, I haven't seen this one.  I'll begin it next.
<seb128> qengho, thanks
<qengho> chrisccoulson: I'm stealing it.
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-10-23
<didrocks> bonjour pitti!
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, ça va  ?
<didrocks> ça va bien, et toi?
<pitti> didrocks: ça va bien aussi
<pitti> l'été est retour \o/
<didrocks> oui, il a fait 25°C ici hier
<didrocks> (22 prévu aujourd'hui)
<pitti> nous avons eu le temps genial hier
<didrocks> grand soleil? (comme ici)
<pitti> oui, et 22 celsius
<didrocks> nice ;)
<didrocks> are you still working on autopilot-gtk? It seems to FTBFS (tests don't pass on trusty): bug #1243538
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243538 in autopilot-gtk "autopilot-gtk FTBFS on trusty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243538
<pitti> didrocks: ah, I'll have a look
<didrocks> thanks!
<pitti> didrocks: oh, seems autopilot 1.4 landed, but not -gtk 1.4
<pitti> I'll get that sorted out
<didrocks> pitti: it didn't land, (all in the ppa), so we need both in concert?
<pitti> yes, and -qt
<pitti> and the version is wrong
<didrocks> Get:186 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/ trusty/universe python-autopilot all 1.3.1+13.10.20131003.1-0ubuntu1 [740 kB]
<pitti> 1.3.1+13.10.20131003.1-0ubuntu1
<pitti> that needs to be 1.4-something now
<didrocks> so I guess that lp:autopilot needs to move to 1.4 yeah
<didrocks> pitti: maybe you need to tight your deps as well, if you are not anymore compatible with 1.3?
<pitti> or maybe vice versa, but one of them got uploaded wrong
<pitti> didrocks: the binary deps do that already
<pitti> but not ap-gtk's build deps, as we didn't get an 1.4 version yet
<pitti> as soon as we do, we can bump it
<didrocks> pitti: ok ;)
<didrocks> robru: I think libfriends FTBFS is for you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/libfriends/+bug/1243527 :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243527 in libfriends "libfriends FTBFS on trusty" [Critical,New]
<pitti> didrocks: hm, I don't quite understand -- lp:autopilot has 1.4+14.04.20130917ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1
<pitti> didrocks: we manually kept it as 1.4-0ubuntu1, but then the auto-importer apparently adjusted it to that
<robru> didrocks, yeah, i looked at that already. not a clue. libfriends source hasn't changed in many months, so this is undoubtedly caused by some breakage in some component it depends on -- perhaps a new debian import?
<didrocks> pitti: hum, someone published it to daily-build-next
<didrocks> robru: possible yeah, but we need someone to dive into it or we won't release any friends this cycle
<didrocks> pitti:  autopilot 1.4+14.04.20131023-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> in the daily-build ppa
<didrocks> pitti: so I guess if you tighten your build-dep, we should be fine now
<pitti> didrocks: ah, so that'll land in trusty soon?
<pitti> didrocks: ack, can do
<didrocks> pitti: well, both will land in concert once the FTBFS fixed (and a landing ask done)
<robru> didrocks, ok, I'll ping ken about that in the morning. low priority i think -- friends doesn't need any releases for now, and we have all cycle to fix this.
<didrocks> robru: well, would be better to get all stacks green asap so that we don't rush later on
<didrocks> robru: so FTBFS is a priority always, in particular as it means you can't boostrap the distro
<robru> didrocks, ok, will look at it in the morning. 11:30PM here :-P
<didrocks> robru: did sil2100/cyphermox pinged you about dailies btw? you were not in the meeting
<didrocks> robru: yeah, I hope to see you at tomorrow's meeting at least ;)
<robru> didrocks, yeah, sorry i missed the meeting.
<robru> didrocks, didn't get pinged, but i saw sil branched friends stack for trusty on monday. i meant to do it but he beat me
<didrocks> robru: yeah, but we had a lot to do for the transition
<didrocks> and already lost 3 days
<didrocks> (for moving all stacks in trusty)
<didrocks> so better time coverage would help
<robru> didrocks, ok, how can i help then?
<didrocks> robru: well, come to the meeting in your meeting and we can dispatch the tasks, I think it's too late for you for today (and the tasks will change regarding how we advance on them today)
<robru> didrocks, ok
<pitti> didrocks: I sent an MP for bug 1243538 FYI
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243538 in autopilot-gtk "autopilot-gtk FTBFS on trusty" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243538
<didrocks> pitti: approved, thanks!
<pitti> didrocks: failed with
<pitti> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main amd64 Packages
<pitti>   404  Not Found
<pitti> didrocks: PPA isn't set up for trusty yet?
<didrocks> pitti: argh, they are using the autopilot ppa
<didrocks> not the daily-build
 * didrocks told to stop using the autopilot ppa :/
<didrocks> pitti: I think let's bootstrap that by pushing directly to trunk, mind you?
<didrocks> then, fginther: please remove the autopilot ppa from the QA stack
<pitti> didrocks: fine for me, how do I do that?
<pitti> didrocks: you mean just bzr push lp:autopilot-gtk?
<didrocks> pitti: just bzr push? (there is one commit, so doing a merge isn't really worthwile) ;)
<didrocks> pitti: yeah
<pitti> didrocks: oh, that worked; I had assumed the trunks were r/o
<didrocks> pitti: no, we still let for urgency/all those corner cases the possibility to push to trunk
<pitti> didrocks: ack, done
<didrocks> thanks pitti!
<Laney> morning
<darkxst> Morning Laney
<Mirv> cyphermox: sil2100: robru: FYI the Stack status page is again in use and has Trusty (head), please keep it updated when you notice problems in stacks etc, so that it's again useful for the person in the 'next shift'. https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dHFtUmlPOUtCRk8zR2dtaEpIbUVhMmc#gid=3
<Mirv> and tell ken as well when he's online
<sil2100> Mirv: ACK! Good to get back to that
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks we didn't clean up the Team work list for a while, if you don't mind I'll do an 'Archive'
<Mirv> sil2100: I've been waiting until we have a normal weekly :)
<Mirv> I haven't used it much either, but sometimes as a scrap book
<sil2100> Mirv: I sometimes used it as well, but I guess we don't have those weeklies anymore ;p
<sil2100> So let me press the button now
<Mirv> sil2100: let's see if we'll get back to those or not
<sil2100> brb guys, modem needs restarting
<didrocks> sil2100: don't worry to archive
<didrocks> feel free, I meant*
<didrocks> anyway, all our process have been screwed and we had a bulldozer imposed
<Laney> hey darkxst (sorry, was busy with something and forgot to reply)
<sil2100> Mirv: btw.! https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/cleanup_saucy_stacks <-
<sil2100> Mirv: once you have a free cycle, as this is nothing but cleanup after the transition
<Mirv> sil2100: sure, I'll take a look.
<ricotz> didrocks, hi :), can we get vala-0.22 synced to reveal problems early, it will get the default with it too
<ricotz> http://packages.qa.debian.org/v/vala-0.22.html
<didrocks> ricotz: hey in a meeting, maybe Laney can handle it ^
<Laney> ricotz: Don't really know anything about it
<Laney> did you try any builds?
<Laney> don't have a problem in principle, please file a proper sync request
<ricotz> Laney, mostly the binding updates could result in problems if there are larger fixes, besides that it is a harmless update
<ricotz> Laney, will file a request
<Laney> ricotz: also a patch to drop valac please
<ricotz> Laney, 0.22.0 doesnt include the needed fixes for the next gobject-introspection changes
<Laney> Don't know what those are
<ricotz> but 0.22.1 is suppose to have them
<ricotz> g-i added some new attributes on which vapigen chokes
<ricotz> in 1.39.x that is
<Laney> ah
<Laney> do we have that?
<Laney> no
<ricotz> there were such issue with 0.20 but 0.22 includes those cherry-picks
<ricotz> Laney, i assume glib/g-i will be updated to 2.40 in trusty?
<Laney> Probably
<ricotz> good
<Laney> They don't tend to cause problems and are useful for rdeps
<Laney> Anyway, if you could test build some rdeps (maybe ones on touch images as they are the most sensitive ...) and they work then it'll be fine
<ricotz> hmm, i see
<Laney> should be easy enough
<Laney> just test build on your machine (run too for bonus points)
<Laney> No need to do everything, just 3-4 should be ok
<akShri> hi.. is this the correct forum to ask about any desklet for thunderbird mail client??
<ricotz> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1243675
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243675 in Ubuntu "Sync vala-0.22 0.22.0-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> ricotz: great, will look later
<ricotz> thanks
<desrt> hi hi hackers
<kenvandine> hey desrt
<desrt> also designers, artists, testers, tech writers, translators, sysadmins, community wranglers, managers, and users
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> good morning seb128
<seb128> kenvandine, hey, how are you today?
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> and you?
<seb128> good (I think ... that's a question you can better answer after coffee)
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> i've already had a few cups.  i got started a couple hours early today, i need to leave a bit early
<seb128> sounds like 6am-early, which is not even early yet
<seb128> need a new world for that time of the day
<seb128> like "middle of the night" ;-)
<kenvandine> indeed
<qengho> tseliot: Hi. I'm tracking a bug that affects chromium-browser and seems to stem from fglrx in 13.10. Do you have any advice? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1222718
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1222718 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Tabs not displaying titles" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tseliot> qengho: we should probably notify AMD since this is something only they can fix
<Sweetshark> hmmm libreoffice master/4.2 has already a good set of changes in dependencies that look ... "fun".
<Laney>  ah
<Laney> I see the system-settings language problem now
<Laney> QLocale(German, Latin, Belgium) "deutsch" "de_BE.utf8"
<Laney> de_BE calls itself "deutsch"
<Laney> I think we should append "(Country name)" if there's duplicates
<Laney> will whip up something to try that
<Laney> after lunch, bbs!
<desrt> de_BE is a thing?
<seb128> Laney, enjoy
<seb128> desrt, seems so...
<jpds> desrt: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German-speaking_Community_of_Belgium
<ogra_> "Simplified Deutsch"
<ogra_> ;)
<jpds> olli: Unmoeglich.
<jpds> ogra_: ↑
<olli> wutt?
<ogra_> jpds, :)
<jpds> olli: Sorry, tab-completed the wrong nick (e_timing).
<olli> ;)
<seb128> dobey, hey
<seb128> dobey, do you know about ubuntuone-client-gnome not being installed by default in saucy?
<dobey> yes, it was removed from the archive like 4 months ago
<dobey> it does not exist
<seb128> dobey, so no nautilus integration anymore for new users? why?
 * seb128 is glad to still have that installed
<Laney> yeah, that's useful
<Laney> dobey: also, I filed a rb-u1 MP if you could look at it please
<Laney> doesn't seem like that plugin does very much though?
<Laney> I guess I missed the scaling back of the music store integration
<dobey> yes. because it has a lot of bugs we don't have time to fix, doesn't fit with where Ubuntu is headed in terms of development and features, and we need to reduce maintenance overhead
 * Laney understands
<Laney> anyway, please do look at it - it's needed for rhythmbox 3.0
<dobey> sigh. libpeas is so broken :(
<ogra_> use libbeans then
<ogra_> :P
<seb128> dobey, is that comment about u-c-g?
<seb128> dobey, the nautilus integration was sort of working well enough...
<dobey> seb128: yes, i was replying about u-c-g there. and no, it wasn't working that well
<seb128> dobey, :/
<seb128> why does the u1 team hates Ubuntu so much?
<mdeslaur> lol
<seb128> you guys keep making our desktop a second class citizen
 * seb128 wonders why he's using u1 rather than dropbox or such
<dobey> seb128: no we don't. tablets are doing that
<seb128> dobey, well, when I say desktop I mean OS
<seb128> you guys just don't care about working nicely on Ubuntu it seems
<dobey> seb128: caring, and having the resources, aren't the same thing
<dobey> i care about a lot of things i don't have the resources to fix
<seb128> dobey, you didn't have to fix anything, the sharing of files from nautilus just worked fine
<dobey> and right now, something broke SSL in Ubuntu for u1 it seems; so i have to deal with that
<seb128> I still have the binary installed and it's still working
<dobey> no it didn't
<dobey> maybe it works ok for you
<seb128> dobey, fine if you don't want to maintain it, you didn't have to get it deleted, it could have been moved to universe
<dobey> but no, it was not "working fine"
<kenvandine> i noticed i was getting SSL errors trying to install click packages on my phone last night... but a reboot fixed it
<seb128> dobey, well, 90% of our archive is not "working fine"
<seb128> we have bugs
<seb128> that's not a reason to delete things
<dobey> yes it is
<dobey> shipping stuff we don't have the resources to maintain and fix problems in, is a bad decision
<seb128> not shipping useful stuff is not good either
<seb128> u1 is pretty much useless to me if I can't share files with others anymore
<dobey> you can still share files
<seb128> how?
<dobey> ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<Laney> go to the website, share it, copy url from your browser
<seb128> Laney, I can as well scp to my people page and give the url
<Laney> heh
<dobey> shipping the same functionality in multiple different places is also not useful
<seb128> well, just ship it well integrated with our OS
<seb128> don't push people to the web
<Laney> attente: man, all those pointers to lists in language-plugin are hard to work with
<seb128> dobey, how do I share a specific file from the qt ui?
<seb128> I can see my folders, but they open in nautilus, which doesn't have the integration anymore
<seb128> and I can see what I'm currently sharing
<Laney> Share links tab
<seb128> Laney, how do I browse to add a file from there?
<Laney> search in the search box
<seb128> I don't remember the name
<seb128> so I've to go to nautilus, look for the name then go back to qt UI and type it?
<Laney> browse for it in nautilus :-)
<seb128> that's ridiculous...
<dobey> use the app on your ubuntu phone, browse to it, and share from there :)
<seb128> ...
<seb128> I don't have enough storage on my phone or in the cloud to have all my datas tere
<seb128> there
<seb128> dobey, just as fyi, I'm going to bring back the nautilus integration for the LTS
<seb128> dobey, desktop team is going to maintain it if you guys don't want to
<Laney> desrt: did you see my ping about glib/powerpc/debian the other day?
<dobey> seb128: it's not as simple as throwing ubuntuone-client-gnome back into the archive
<seb128> dobey, well, seeing that it's still working for me, I guess it is
<dobey> seb128: it requires a library that was built from the ubuntuone-client source package, which is no longer there, and which we won't be bringing back
<seb128> dobey, how is it working for me then?
<seb128> I get emblems on shared folders
<dobey> you still have the library binary package installed i guess
<seb128> well, I guess I can add that back as well
<attente> Laney, hey, what are you trying to do?
<dobey> anyway i don't have time to argue about it right now
<attente> yeah, i started the plugin with the idea of loading the data only when requested
<attente> but the plugin just started growing and growing
<Laney> attente: Well, you save the name returned by QLocale nativeLanguageName() to display and use that for uniqueness
<Laney> but it's not unique
<Laney> so you don't get enough languages displayed and some of them are not what you expect
<Laney> e.g. deutsch → de_BE
<Laney> I thought about refactoring to use a struct or something but I'll probably not do that :P
<attente> Laney, ok i see
<attente> Laney, so we should do something like 'deutsch (Belgium)' in the list?
<Laney> I'll check if we've already seen the language and if so then append the country name
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> you get the country from QLocale
<attente> ok, in that case, i guess it isn't even necessary to do the uniqueness check
 * Laney nods
<attente> Laney, have you done a lot of work on this already? or are you ok with me taking over for that?
<Laney> no I have not
<Laney> feel free
<attente> ok
<attente> thanks :)
<Laney> I think you want nativeCountryName()
<Laney> but don't append if it you only have one variant
<desrt> Laney: no.  seb told me about it, though.
<desrt> what's up?
<Laney> desrt: see https://buildd.debian.org/status/fetch.php?pkg=glib2.0&arch=powerpc&ver=2.38.1-1&stamp=1382028200
<Laney> ***MEMORY-ERROR***: /home/laney/glib/gio/tests/.libs/lt-gmenumodel[8947]: GSlice: assertion failed: sinfo->n_allocated > 0
<Laney> zsh: abort      ./gmenumodel
<Laney> But it goes away if I build with --enable-debug=yes
<desrt> Laney: k.  will check.
<Laney> Cheers
<Laney> there's also other failures https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=glib2.0&suite=experimental
<Laney> I didn't reproduce that armhf one in my test build
<Laney> Ought to make that testsuite output more verbose ...
<Laney> some of those failures are broken builders or other such nonsense
<robru> kenvandine, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/154701061/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.libfriends_0.1.2%2B14.04.20131022-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz does this mean anything to you? some toolchain issue has busted libfriends in trusty. it's a mystery to me
<kenvandine> robru, ah, the joys of the start of a new cycle :)
<robru> kenvandine, yep. the relevant part of the log is that autoreconf complains that intltoolize didn't create po/Makefile.inin
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> robru, are you on trusty?
<robru> kenvandine, yeah
<kenvandine> well, i guess it's time for me to setup a pbuilder anyway
<robru> kenvandine, heh, yeah
<robru> kenvandine, let me know what you find, i'm eager to learn about this stuff
<kenvandine> robru,  is suspect it's the update to gettext/autopoint
<kenvandine> just got my pbuilder chroot setup, but i need to take off in a few
<kenvandine> probably not get back to it until tomorrow
<robru> hmmm
<robru> sil2100, ^^ had any luck with the libfriends ftbfs?
<sil2100> kenvandine: I was looking at it and the problem seems to happen on the dh_autoreconf step
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> autopoint related maybe
<sil2100> kenvandine: didn't dig deeper as I was dealing with cu2d
<sil2100> kenvandine: could be
<kenvandine> there has been an update to gettext in trusty
<kenvandine> i'll look more at it tomorrow
<kenvandine> sil2100, unless you get to it first :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: it seems Makefile.in.in gets overwritten there in a way that it's missing the # INTLTOOL_MAKEFILE line
<sil2100> And config.status fails
<kenvandine> yeah... that stuff can be fragile
<kenvandine> ok, i need to head out
<kenvandine> be back later tonight
 * didrocks waves good evening
<sil2100> robru: ok, so the overall status:
<sil2100> robru: I redeployed all stacks with the branch from the merge, please approve it to get it in
<robru> sil2100, ok, i'll submit a wrapped mp soon
<sil2100> robru: the platform stack still needs updating once you fix the Mir stack and rebuild it
<sil2100> robru: ok, but in the meantime let's approve that we have right now
<sil2100> Not to get out-of-sync with what we have deployed
<robru> sil2100, yeah
<sil2100> robru: as for libfriends... I didn't have much time to check it in detail, but I downgraded both autopoint and debhelper to the saucy versions and it did not help...
<sil2100> robru: so I guess we can scratch out those two packages as the ones that are at fault
<robru> sil2100, i've been googling it. i have an email with some more details i'm about to send
<sil2100> robru: ok, thanks!
<sil2100> I EOD for now, so see you tomorrow - remember to approve the branch, try fixing Mir and then re-run all the stacks to see how it goes ;)
<sil2100> See you tomorrow!
<seb128> hey
<larsu> seb128: \o/
<seb128> ;-)
<dobey> Laney: you can upload rb to trusty if you want, yes. you can even upload your proposed change as a distro patch in debian/patches/ for rb-u1 as a temporary fix to avoid breaking it there, while we figure out what to do otherwise. i have a critical issue i'm dealing with with an ssl cert failing to validate, that should be working. :-/
<desrt> Laney: do we have a ppc machine that i can get access to?
<desrt> we've kinda been living in blissful little-endian land for a while now...
<desrt> probably some bugs slipped in
<Laney> yeah I doubt that the Canonical one (if it even works) will reproduce it
<Laney> it also works on ubuntu powerpc :(
<desrt> oh.  lovely.
<desrt> the log isn't too helpful
<desrt> it's just a bunch of random test failure messages with no details or backtraces or anything
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> I nede to improve the testsuite output to be more verbose
<Laney> anyway: http://dsa.debian.org/doc/guest-account/
<desrt> this is sort of our fault
<Laney> if you want to
<desrt> at least under the old regime you got a test name and an assert message
<desrt> i guess there is some way to get that info again under the new rig, but you don't see it by default :/
<Laney> should be in the log files
<Laney> need to make it cat those if there's a failure
<desrt> if you could do that it might be a big help
<Laney> If you send me the "Information guest needs to supply to sponsoring DD" stuff I'll send it off to the sysadmins
<desrt> that makes it a lot easier for me.  thanks.
<desrt> what address?
<Laney> laney@debian.org
<desrt> Laney: DMUP agreement?
<Laney> oh, they should link to that
<Laney> http://www.debian.org/devel/dmup
<desrt> found it anyway.. easy to google for
<desrt> more to the point, though, what do they mean by signed?
<desrt> printed and signature?  pgp?
<Laney> yeah pgp
<desrt> "yes i agree.  ryan."
<desrt> k.
<Laney> i'm ryan and i approve of this machine usage policy
<desrt> k. sent.
<Laney> ta
<Laney> my god mutt made that difficult
<Laney> had to manually clearsign the message text
<seb128> cyphermox, stgraber: do you know if somebody is looking at the wpasupplicant issues that are high ranked on errors.ubuntu.com saucy?
<cyphermox> seb128: I am
<cyphermox> or more precisely, I will
<seb128> cyphermox: great, thanks
<cyphermox> but I am now ;)
<darkxst> seb128, so will trusty get update to gnome-control-center 3.8 or are you guys going to fork it?
<seb128> darkxst: not sure, neither of those atm
<seb128> but we should probably look at updating or unblocking updates for GNOME remix
<seb128> it's just not the priority
<seb128> darkxst: like fixing bug #1232419 which is ranked on the top saucy issues...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1232419 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "[xsettings]: gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in notify_have_shell()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1232419
 * seb128 is not taking any update before we pay the bugs debt from saucy
<darkxst> seb128, does that happen under Unity?
<seb128> no idea
<seb128> I just know it's the most reported g-s-d issue in Ubuntu
<seb128> tkamppeter: did you see https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242866 and https://launchpad.net/bugs/1232947 ? (I assigned those to you earlier in the week but it seems there was no activity since)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1242866 in hplip (Ubuntu) "/usr/share/hplip/systray.py:ImportError:/usr/bin/hp-systray@35:/usr/share/hplip/base/module.py@30:/usr/share/hplip/base/device.py@43:/usr/share/hplip/base/status.py@59" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1232947 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "scp-dbus-service.py crashed with ValueError in decorator(): Corrupt type signature" [High,Confirmed]
<darkxst> seb128, it watches org.gnome.Shell (which is spoofed by Unity)
<cyphermox> seb128: hurhg, none of it anywhere got retraced >.<
<seb128> cyphermox: :-(
<darkxst> seb128, so quite like notify_have_shell gets called twice on logout from Unity
<cyphermox> seb128: gonna take a good look, perhaps I can retrace locally with enough convincing
<seb128> cyphermox: yeah, or maybe launchpad has dumps to download
<seb128> darkxst: could be...
<seb128> ok, calling it a day, see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-10-24
<mfisch> are we moving to 3.8 for trusty?
<TheMuso`> mfisch: We are already on 3.8 for saucy...
<TheMuso`> mfisch: Hrm I assume you mean GNOME> Parts are already 3.8.
<mfisch> I wonder what packages I just was looking at
<mfisch> oh I fail I mean 3.10
<mfisch> TheMuso: ^^
<TheMuso> mfisch: Then no. We have the odd piece of GNOME in saucy thats 3.10, but in general we are remaining on 3.8.
<pitti> Good morning
<Laney> hellooooo
<pitti> good morning Laney!
<Laney> hey pitti
<Sweetshark> Moin!
<abhishek__> helloi all
<abhishek__> I have development board with Android preloaded on it
<abhishek__> I want to run the Ubuntu desktop version on it
<abhishek__> What I am supposed to perform?
<abhishek__> Can someone please suggest me?
<Laney> darkxst: know of any reason to not include rhythmbox 3?
<darkxst> Laney, hi
<Laney> hey darkxst
<Laney> how goes?
<darkxst> havent got around to looking at it as yet, but should work fine with 3.8
<Laney> seems fine to me
<Laney> I have a niggle that someone told me of a bug with it though, but annoyingly can't remember what that was
<darkxst> of course it has a bug!
<Laney> it was like "should we take this?" "hmm, there was XXX"
<abhishek__> I have development board with Android preloaded on it. I want to run the Ubuntu desktop version on it. What steps I need to perform?
<Laney> abhishek__: Not sure you'll be able to do that without proper drivers
<Laney> try asking in #ubuntu-arm
<abhishek__> Please suggest me
<abhishek__> ok
<darkxst> Laney, well I still have tried it, so no idea...
<darkxst> haven't
<Laney> ah ok
<Laney> will look and if I can't find it, well... :-)
<abhishek__> Laney: can you please tell me 1 thing
<abhishek__> Laney: I have Android source available for my board.
<Laney> darkxst: ah I found it, was just some concern with non-py3 plugins
<abhishek__> Laney: I am supposed to change the fastboot to bootloader to boot the Ubuntu
<darkxst> Laney, that should not be a big concern?
<Laney> nah
<Laney> I already fixed the u1ms one and pinged the maintainer of ampache about that
<darkxst> Laney, what are the chances of updating cogl/clutter?
<Laney> is it a transition?
<darkxst> yeh, lots of rdepends on clutter
<Laney> well, if someone checks it and everything works then it should be fine
<Laney> stage it in a PPA or something
<darkxst> Laney, ok will do
<Laney> rb uploaded
<vila> mlankhorst: ping, on trusty, I get a gnome-session crash on a AMD Radeon HD7750 blocking automated tests in ci, what's the best way to get this fixed ?
<Laney> dobey: do you have a packaging branch for rb-u1?
<Laney> oh for bzr format-patch
<mlankhorst> vila: oh really? I thought I uploaded mesa 9.2.2 there
<mlankhorst> vila: hm it's there, so I'm going to need more information first..
<vila> mlankhorst: ask and you should receive ;)
<vila> mlankhorst: which package should I check for ?
<vila> mlankhorst: not sure which driver we use to start with :-/
<vila> mlankhorst: the machine was running raring and was updated to trusty recently (obviously)
<mlankhorst> mesa should be version 9.2.2ubuntu1
<mlankhorst> well first try if normal opengl works, and what crashes?
<vila> apt-cache policy mesa-common-dev
<vila> mesa-common-dev:
<vila>   Installed: (none)
<vila>   Candidate: 9.2.2-1ubuntu1
<vila> no package named mesa
<vila> mlankhorst: ^
<mlankhorst> libgl1-mesa-dri ?
<vila> mlankhorst: same
<mlankhorst> vila: not installed?
<mlankhorst> vila: anyway what is the problem
<mlankhorst> I mean crash is pretty broad
<vila> mlankhorst: during an autopilot test the gnome-session is crashing
<vila> mlankhorst: this is on a machine in the ci lab that has been upgraded recently from raring. It's one among others, I can access to it both via ssh and through a kvm
<vila> mlankhorst: so I can check anything you want or install anything that is needed but I need a bit of help :)
<vila> mlankhorst:  as usual it's a bit urgent as many people are blocked by these failures ;)
<mlankhorst> what makes you say it's a xorg bug, and not anything?
<mlankhorst> else
<vila> mlankhorst: it works on other machines, only the radeon one is failing
<vila> mlankhorst: so that's where we're starting to investigate and didrocks pointed me at you
<vila> mlankhorst: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/otto-test-radeon/label=qa-radeon-7750/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/results/logs/gnome-session.log
<vila> mlankhorst: the above contains gnome-session[5989]: Gdk-WARNING: gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.
<vila> mlankhorst: and thry the kvm, during the test failures, the session crashes and comes back to the lightdm prompt
<vila> *thru
<vila> mlankhorst: so, first thing, how to I find which driver is involved ? What are the alternatives (free/proprietary) and which package can I check to find that ?
<mlankhorst> oh
<mlankhorst> so Xorg is crashing
<mlankhorst> probably
<mlankhorst> anything in Xorg.0.log ?
<vila> mlankhorst: well, things, but the .log and .log.old are from succesful uses :-/
<vila> mlankhorst: and the test run didn't collect X.org.o.log :-(
<vila> mlankhorst: can we start by identifying which driver is used and make sure my install is correct ? I'm starting to suspect some upgrade issue or some missing part (3D for example)
<mlankhorst> that would be obtained from Xorg.0.log..
<vila> mlankhorst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6294522/
<vila> mlankhorst: didn't have copy/paste through kvm, had to find a way to access the lxc container content through ssh
<vila> mlankhorst: that's the current one so no crash but that should be enough to check the config right ?
<Laney> ricotz: can you do a MP to drop the Posix stuff from fixes.vala in unity-greeter?
<Laney> and I guess bump the valac version
<Laney> It's defined in vala now
<mlankhorst> vila: well no crash, I really don't know then :S what does the qa stuff do?
<mlankhorst> can you reproduce the crash manually?
<vila> mlankhorst: yeah, no crash in that file, said so above, pasted to check the config so you can tell me which package I need to check ;)
<vila> mlankhorst: I'm looking into collecting the crashed versions in the mean time
<mlankhorst> I honestly don't know
<mlankhorst> my psychic debugging skills are lacking :/
<ricotz> Laney, those "binding fixes" should have been guarded in the first place or put in another namespace
<Laney> If you want to do that then feel free
<ricotz> Laney, i am not really comfortable touch unity stuff anyway
<Laney> why?
<ricotz> dont ask ;)
<Laney> You'll do a merge proposal and it will be reviewed
<Laney> shouldn't be risky
<Laney> unless you mean CLA stuff ...
<ricotz> Laney, i didnt sign those, so strictly i am not allowed to contribute
<Laney> okay, I'll do that one
<Laney> bit unfortunate if you can't fix your broken stuff though
<ricotz> Laney, just put "#if !VALA_0_22 ... #endif" around the parts
<ricotz> what?
<Laney> oh cool I didn't know about that define
<ricotz> why is it *my* broken stuff?
<Laney> stuff broken by your change
<Laney> anyway, it's quite reasonable if you don't want to sign it
<ricotz> this is more like a programmers error in the first place!
<ricotz> it should be put in the different namespace to avoid collisions
<Laney> yeah, but sometimes the bugs of others are only exposed later on
 * Laney tests this
<Laney> wtf
<Laney> it dies in the testsuite
<Laney> oh now it works
<Laney> must be slightly flaky
<mlankhorst> vila: but i should have access to the qalab, what machine is it so I can poke it a bit in 30 minutes or so?
<vila> mlankhorst: qa-radeon-7750 but you'll need to go into the container, ping me when you're ready, I may have an relevant Xorg.0.log then
<Laney> ricotz: synced vala-0.22
<ricotz> Laney, thank you
<vila> mlankhorst: captured on the fly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6294696/
<dobey> Laney: no, rb-u1 doesn't use "vcs-bzr"
<darkxst> seb128, attached patch to bug #1232419
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1232419 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "[xsettings]: gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in notify_have_shell()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1232419
<darkxst> no way to test here, but hoping that helps
<dobey> Laney: i just use the imported branch in launchpad when i do uploads
<darkxst> seb128, that said, I'm off to bed, probably catch you in the morning
<seb128> darkxst, hey, k, I can have a look today, thanks for working on it!
<mlankhorst> vila: yeah some glamor bug then :/
<vila> mlankhorst: what's the course of action from there ?
<mlankhorst> reducing to a simple testcase
<mlankhorst> or just installing all xserver.*-dbg packages and run it on valgrind
<vila> mlankhorst: that's already an automated test suite
<vila> mlankhorst: you'll have to elaborate that '*' ;) I still have no idea what packages are involved, see backlog ;)
<mlankhorst> vila: yeah but something triggers it, have to figure out what exactly
<mlankhorst> apt-get install xserver-.*-dbg
<mlankhorst> and apt-get install valgrind, then start x in valgrind and run the test on it manually
<vila> hmm, that's a lot of packages :-/ I'll need to be able to revert that later...
<mlankhorst> they're harmless, it only contains some debug info to make valgrind logs easier to understand
<vila> mlankhorst: packages installed
<vila> mlankhorst: how do I start x in valgrind ?
<vila> mlankhorst: tell me it's an option in some config file, that's inside a container and will be already tricky
<mlankhorst> valgrind --track-origins=yes --error-limit=no /usr/bin/Xorg :0
<mlankhorst> export DISPLAY=:0 and run the test that crashes
<vila> ghaa, that's a no go, we need to find a way to do that outside of the container :-(
<mlankhorst> :/
<vila> mlankhorst: wait, let's try something simpler, go to the lab and try to start/stop x as you see fit, I'll try to find the autopilot command you need to run
<mlankhorst> hm lets see
<seb128> larsu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/1201947
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1201947 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service crashed with signal 5 in g_type_create_instance()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mlankhorst> vila: hm why does it say unknown job lightdm? :P
<mlankhorst> oh the host part probably didn't have it, no wonder..
<vila> mlankhorst: yeah, part of why I want to simplify to the point where you can work outside of the container
<vila> mlankhorst: we've already out the machine in a state where it will probably be easier to re-installl from scratch than making sure we revert all your work when you're done
<mlankhorst> hm probably
<mlankhorst> vila: so how do I run the tests?
<mlankhorst> or well, at what point do the tests fail and crash the xserver?
<vila> mlankhorst: sorry, I have to attend a meeting right now, you can try to join #ubuntu-ci-eng to get that question answered, I'll be back asap
<mlankhorst> vila: ok I've uploaded an updated glamor-egl snapshot to ppa:canonical-x/x-staging, should try wth that first, bbiab myself
<vila> mlankhorst: ack
 * Laney looks at the cmake branch again
<seb128> sil2100, cyphermox, didrocks: can we get http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/hud/trunk.13.10/revision/341 SRUed? it's the most reported e.u.c saucy issue
<cyphermox> aye
<seb128> thanks
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> I guess cyphermox is on it then :)
<seb128> cyphermox, 340 with it would be good as well
<seb128> cyphermox, I can file the SRU infos on those bugs if you want
<cyphermox> yeah I was just checking that
<didrocks> thanks cyphermox ;)
<didrocks> and seb128 :)
<cyphermox> I'll write the SRU blob on the bug too
<seb128> yw ;-)
<seb128> cyphermox, thanks
<seb128> cyphermox, the segfault one, just write "check e.u.c"
<seb128> cyphermox, that's https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/80ec348bd203ad9f5b91a956c463234dce72d2e7
<cyphermox> alright
<seb128> thanks
<Ursinha> seb128, sorry bug 1201485 wasn't fixed in time for the release, there were a few complications none of us thought about until we actually tried to fix that
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1201485 in Ubuntu Translations "Need to import translations for the unity daily builds" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201485
<Ursinha> but should be QAed/in production rsn
<seb128> Ursinha, no worry, we workarounded it by doing manual template update for 13.10
<seb128> Ursinha, seems like it's going to be fixed soon though, which means no issue for the lts
<seb128> Ursinha, which makes me very happy, thanks for fixing it! ;-))
<Ursinha> seb128, no problem :)
<Ursinha> seb128, latest required bits landed yesterday, wgrant did some QA that I'll continue today, should be in production soon
<seb128> Ursinha, excellent, let me know when it's in production so I can check with the next upload/confirm that it's working
<Ursinha> seb128, sure :)
<Laney> seb128: any objections to merging the cmake branch now?
<seb128> Laney, no, I didn't try it since tuesday but the I pinged the #sdk guys about how Jussi made the qml sources listed in qtcreator and they said it was the right way to do it
<Laney> ok
<Laney> seems to work now
<seb128> great
<seb128> let's get that in
<seb128> Laney, I'm going to review your background branch today btw
<Laney> neat
<seb128> Laney, it would be nice if you reviewed attente's language one, you looked more at this code than me
<Laney> yeah it's on the list
<seb128> great
<Laney> oh god it's merged
<Laney> SCARY
<seb128> haha
<seb128> lunch time, bbl
<vila> mlankhorst: I'm back
<vila> mlankhorst: I have installed the packages for the tests and I think I have the right command, now we need to server started as you need and find some required env vars (I think I can find them once the gnome session is started)
<mlankhorst> vila: ok can you test with glamor-egl first from the ppa, to check if it still crashes?
<vila> mlankhorst: which ppa again ?
<mlankhorst> ppa:canonical-x/x-staging
<vila> xserver-xorg-glamoregl ?
<vila> mlankhorst: ^
<mlankhorst> yeah
<mlankhorst> and the other debs
<vila> mlankhorst: but wait, if you made changes to the config, I'd rather reproduce on the host than re-running the container that may not like your tweaks
<mlankhorst> oh I didn't touch the config yet
<vila> not even /etc/X11/X ? (Yeah, the kvm was still on, didn't follow closely what you did though ;)
<vila> mlankhorst: ^
<mlankhorst> no that was a test, but it just tries to run valgrind
<mlankhorst> script is called /etc/X11/X2, and /etc/X11/X may be pointing to it as symlink, it's just a script I use from home lol
<mlankhorst> I don't think I made it point to it, though
<vila> mlankhorst: well, X -> X2 currently
<mlankhorst> oh in that case make X2 executable and it should work, /var/log/xorg.log contains valgrind logs
<mlankhorst> but meh dno if it runs it in the chroot
<vila> mlankhorst: right, that's exactly the kind of issue I want to avoid
<mlankhorst> well in that case it will fail to start
<mlankhorst> :P
<vila> mlankhorst: ha ha
<mlankhorst> else just remove xserver-xorg and remove /etc/X11/X
<vila> mlankhorst: look, I've setup the host so you can test, the server will need to be reinstalled from scratch when we're done so can we just go ahead ?
<mlankhorst> ok try it :)
<vila> mlankhorst: try what ? there is no lightdm running
<vila> mlankhorst: the kvm shows your console right now
<mlankhorst> the valgrind incantation is "valgrind --error-limit=no --track-origins=yes  --malloc-fill=ef --free-fill=df /usr/bin/Xorg :0 -core -verbose 10 2>&1 | tee /var/log/xorg.log"
<mlankhorst> oh I'm not logged in
<vila> mlankhorst: I'm not sure we're on the same page :)
<mlankhorst> neither
<mlankhorst> anyway try to start xorg-server with that invocation, then do export DISPLAY=:0 and crash xserver, log should be in stdout and /var/log/xorg.log
<vila> mlankhorst: could please log in and start whatever you need in a way that will give you the bits you need, once you're there, I'll debug the command needed to run the test to break the server
<mlankhorst> ok
<mlankhorst> I'll just spawn an Xserver then
<mlankhorst> export DISPLAY=:0 and go ahead and crash it
<vila> mlankhorst: I think autopilot requires a gnome-session
<didrocks> ou need to have the dbus env var at least
<vila> didrocks: but the X server won't be enough for that right ?
<vila> didrocks: do you remember the trick to set dbus enva var, I remember it's under some file under ~/.something but details are fuzzy
<didrocks> vila: it's better to export all env var from gnome-session to be certain we don't miss anything
<mlankhorst> didrocks: hm how do I start a full ubuntu session from the command line?
<vila> lightdm should be enough I can connect from kvm
<didrocks> mlankhorst: not really sure, as you installed lightdm I guess kvm is the easiest way to get them
<vila> as long as the X server is configured the way you need it
<mlankhorst> yeah
<vila> didrocks: and you know how to export all those env vars ?
<didrocks> vila: export FOO=bar ?
<vila> didrocks: he he
<vila> didrocks: thanks I needed a laugh ;)
<vila> didrocks: I meant I know they are defined somewhere
<didrocks> vila: cat /proc/`pidof gnome-session`/environ
<didrocks> as you need gnome-session env var :)
<vila> didrocks: rock&roll
<vila> ha, installing lightdm
<vila> didrocks: still slightly simpler than from the container but we're getting close ;-/
<vila> didrocks: and yes, I've added the unity-daily ppa
<mlankhorst> I guess setting export DESKTOP_SESSION=ubuntu then running bash /etc/X11/Xsession
<vila> or just service lightdm start ?
<mlankhorst> hm this bug again? eep
<vila> mlankhorst: it's installed
<vila> mlankhorst: what bug ?
<mlankhorst> AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch repeatedly infinitely
<mlankhorst> oh well thing crashed
<vila> mlankhorst: ignore that for now
<vila> lightdm is now installed
<mlankhorst> no that caused it to crash here, but probably not the one you were hitting
<mlankhorst> lets try again
 * vila nods
<mlankhorst> I started xserver again
<vila> mlankhorst: erm, lightdm, not x server, if your script is in place ligthdm should call it right ?
<mlankhorst> yeah
<mlankhorst> again that bug.. bah
<vila> ok, I've got a prompt
<vila> connecting as ubuntu
<mlankhorst> ok it's not valgrind clean at least
<vila> nothing happens
<mlankhorst> as in no crash?
<vila> doesn't look like lightdm
<vila> no, the it took my password by stayed there
<mlankhorst> well do you have ubuntu-desktop installed? I wonder if there's a session or not :P
 * vila sighs
<vila> no installing
<vila> mlankhorst: you stop lightdm
<mlankhorst> yeah it's annoying as hell, I wonder if it's easier to just buy a 7750 online and try for myself
<vila> *you can
<mlankhorst> and then play around with it locally..
<vila> mlankhorst: it's annoying for me as well :) I've been told it's urgent so I'm doing my best
<mlankhorst> vila: if it isn't about open source drivers try fglrx
<vila> mlankhorst: I'd rather not change at that point since we need to re-install the server from scratch, so better dig that one until we can reproduce
<mlankhorst> if it is about open source drivers I can order a 7750 online and play with it on my own system and fix any bugs I find
<mlankhorst> would that be acceptable?
<vila> mlankhorst: that would delay the diagnosis even more, but feel free to ask in #ubuntu-ci-eng
<mlankhorst> bbiab, food :/
<vila> oh, it just displayed 'loggin in...' ;)
<mlankhorst> it's technically EOD and EOW for me, but I'll look when I get back
<vila> :-(
<vila> mlankhorst: and no one else than you can help here right ?
<vila> mlankhorst: installed
<vila> service lightdm restart
<vila> better looking
<vila> logged in
<vila> autopilot test running
<vila> crash
<vila> \o/
<vila> err, well, that was the point...
<ogra_> Sweetshark, oooh ! congrats Mr. Director !
<Sweetshark> ogra_: thanks!
<Laney> O RLY
<Sweetshark> ogra_: btw -- same time on the Ubuntu project, still no package uploader rights for LibreOffice ;P
<ogra_> oh man
<Sweetshark> ogra_: no worries, I stopped being angry about that a looong time ago.
<mlankhorst> vila: oh free memory after all..
<mlankhorst> vila: http://paste.debian.net/61284/
<mlankhorst> no idea yet what triggers it though
<vila> mlankhorst: reducing the reproducing recipe, gimme a sec
<vila> reproduced twice, so far so good
<mlankhorst> boom
<vila> mlankhorst: so, you know how to connect to the kvm right ?
<vila> mlankhorst: for visual feedback
<mlankhorst> vila: I just need the minimal testcase, I'll try to reproduce it with glamor locally after you have that :)
<vila> mlankhorst: the ubuntu user will autologin when lightdm restart
<mlankhorst> boom
<vila> mlankhorst: so from your shell, connected as ubuntu:
<vila> sudo service lightdm restart
<vila> and when it's up
<vila> autopilot run -v autopilot.tests.functional
<mlankhorst> is that one publicly somewhere?
<vila> mlankhorst: what one ? ;)
<mlankhorst> vila: the crashing one
<vila> I don't get it :-/
<mlankhorst> vila: autopilot crashes right?
<vila> well, autopilot triggers a crash in X, apart from you and me not sure who knows about that (apart from #ubuntu-ci-eng that is)
<vila> mlankhorst: are you talking about the autopilot code ? tests ? It should be the trunk versions
<mlankhorst> vila: what I mean is can I download those autopilot tests and run them on a machine I have at home?
<mlankhorst> ideally precompiled
<vila> apt-cache policy on that machine will tell you all :) : ubuntu@qa-radeon-7750:~$ apt-cache policy python-autopilot
<vila> python-autopilot:
<vila>   Installed: 1.4+14.04.20131024.1-0ubuntu1
<vila>   Candidate: 1.4+14.04.20131024.1-0ubuntu1
<vila>   Version table:
<vila>  *** 1.4+14.04.20131024.1-0ubuntu1 0
<vila>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-unity/daily-build/ubuntu/ trusty/main i386 Packages
<vila>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<vila>      1.3.1+13.10.20131003.1-0ubuntu1 0
<vila>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe i386 Packages
<mlankhorst> oh it's python-autopilot
<vila> the code yes
<vila> ubuntu@qa-radeon-7750:~$ apt-cache policy python-autopilot-tests
<vila> python-autopilot-tests:
<vila>   Installed: 1.4+14.04.20131024.1-0ubuntu1
<vila>   Candidate: 1.4+14.04.20131024.1-0ubuntu1
<vila>   Version table:
<vila>  *** 1.4+14.04.20131024.1-0ubuntu1 0
<vila>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-unity/daily-build/ubuntu/ trusty/main i386 Packages
<vila>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<vila>      1.3.1+13.10.20131003.1-0ubuntu1 0
<vila>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe i386 Packages
 * didrocks waves good evening
<mlankhorst> ok lets see..
<mlankhorst> vila: thanks, I can crash it locally now with that autopilot invocation
<vila> mlankhorst: same crash ? Sure ?
<mlankhorst> yeah had same error
<vila> mlankhorst: so you don't need the lab machine anymore ?
<mlankhorst> I used my ati 5570 and forced glamor acceleration
<mlankhorst> indeed
<mlankhorst> but that's about as much as I can do for now
<vila> mlankhorst: ack, can you file the bug and subscribe me ?
<vila> mlankhorst: I wouldn't even now against which project to do that ;)
<vila> *know
<mlankhorst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glamor-egl/+bug/1244324
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1244324 in glamor-egl (Ubuntu) "glamor-egl crashes when running autopilot tests" [High,Triaged]
<mlankhorst> g2g
<mlankhorst> EOD, EOW, will probably fix it first thing monday
<vila> mlankhorst: thanks ! enjoy your we and thanks for your efforts !
<seb128> charles: can you have a look to https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-linkage/+merge/192543 ? The changes make sense to me, but you are the one who wrote that code so it would be nice if you could confirm that's correct
<GunnarHj> attente: Hi Will, I just posted a comment on bug 1240058. Please read it before doing anything.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1240058 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "UI uses chinese, french and english simultaneously" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240058
<attente> GunnarHj, thanks for the notice
<attente> GunnarHj, is there a way for us to not hack accountsservice and force the priority list to never be longer than two locales?
<attente> or is this actually the ideal behaviour we want on the device?
<GunnarHj> attente: Given the design of language-selector, it's my belief that the current behavior is the best for now. I'm aware of the fact that g-c-c does not include a GUI for setting fallback languages, so it's possible that we should make some kind of adjustment when language-selector is dropped in Ubuntu. But we need to take Xubuntu and Lubuntu into account when doing so. And I don't think that this bug report is a valid reas
<GunnarHj> on to change anything.
<attente> ok, thanks GunnarHj
<GunnarHj> attente: yw
<attente> bregma, hi
<bregma> howdy
<attente> i'm trying to figure out where in the unity codebase the ShowEntry dbus method is invoked
<attente> my guess was that it was being triggered by the keyboard shortcut identified by UNITYSHELL_OPTION_PANEL_FIRST_MENU
<bregma> it's in unity-panel-service, I believe
<bregma> services/panel-main.c
<bregma> or do you mean where it's called?
<attente> unity-panel-service provides the method, but i'm not sure who is calling it
<attente> yes
<bregma> UnityCore/DBusIndicators.cpp
<bregma> which is part of the Panel
<attente> do you know how the shortcut for UNITYSHELL_OPTION_PANEL_FIRST_MENU gets triggered?
<bregma> is that what you get when you hit the 'menu' key?
<attente> yes, the menu key being alt-f10
<attente> unity i assume makes some keyboard grab through compiz in order to catch that shortcut?
<bregma> I can only imagine there is some horrid path winding through Compiz then half od Unity before some signal is queue to be executed at idle time ...  unfortunately Trevinho is more the expert on this, he's out until Monday
<bregma> I don;t think it;s a grab, just responing to the event
<attente> ok, thanks bregma
<GunnarHj> attente: still there?
<attente> GunnarHj, hi
<GunnarHj> attente: I'm slowly starting to realize that Ubuntu Touch may have separate needs. Is accountsservice used as is in Ubuntu Touch?
<attente> GunnarHj, yes, we don't modify it at all
<attente> i'm not sure about other panels that might be using it, but for the language settings, we set the language and formats locale through it
<GunnarHj> attente: In that case, I suppose it would be motivated to make language-tools in a-s only set one language in LANGUAGE.
<charles> Laney: thanks for https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-linkage/+merge/192543
<GunnarHj> attente: Do you know how to best identify Ubuntu Touch?
<GunnarHj> attente: XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP?
<attente> GunnarHj, i'm not sure
<attente> GunnarHj, sorry, i have to go now, can you make a comment on the bug?
<GunnarHj> attente: Will do.
<attente> but i'm not sure if it's a good idea to make a hack to behave different between desktop and phone
<attente> GunnarHj, thanks
<GunnarHj> attente: Let's talk about it on the bug.
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-10-25
<Laney> hey
<Laney> happy friday!
 * ogra_ checks his watch ...
<ogra_> oh already !
<ogra_> Laney, to you too :)
<Laney> like clockwork :P
<ogra_> and so reliable :)
<didrocks> happy Friday Laney :)
<Laney> and to you didrocks
<Laney> not that there's a relaxing weekend ahead :P
<didrocks> indeed :)
<sil2100> Happy Friday everyone!
<sil2100> om26er: ping
<om26er> sil2100, pong
<sil2100> veebers: ping
<sil2100> om26er: hi! Do you know about autopilot autopilot tests? ;)
<om26er> sil2100, no, not really.
 * om26er is on vacation - *hides*
<sil2100> ;)
<Sweetshark> ricotz: http://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/t/libreoffice-4-0-6-released-and-already-available-for-ubuntu-13-04/1140/5 <- people are craving for new backports ;)
<ricotz> Sweetshark, i can just copy the 4.1.2 builds from my ppa, but this will start the missing languages discussion again :\
<ricotz> Sweetshark, do you have a 4.1.3~rc2 package already?
<Sweetshark> ricotz: just copy them ;)
<Sweetshark> ricotz: I plan to have a 4.1.3~rc2 today. Still missing two or three extra patches ...
<ricotz> Sweetshark, copied them
<ricotz> Sweetshark, nice, let me know when you uploaded them ;)
<Sweetshark> ricotz: awesome, thanks!
<ricotz> Sweetsha1k, yw
<seb128> hey desktopers, happy friday:
<seb128> !
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> happy friday to you
<seb128> Laney, hey, how are you?
<Laney> does it count if you have to get up at <<8am on the next saturday and travel all day?
<Laney> can't complain!
<Laney> seen any DDs lately?
<seb128> waking up early on saturday sucks indeed
<seb128> lol, no, no DD yesterday
 * didrocks waves good evening and good night
<tedg> Does someone have time to upload a vala-0.22 with the gio-vapi-fix.patch from vala-0.20 for bug 1244522 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1244522 in vala-0.22 (Ubuntu) "vala-0.22 needs patches from vala-0.20" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244522
<kenvandine> tedg, i can take a look
<broder> hmm. so after upgrading to saucy, the HUD no longer includes indicator menu items. is that expected?
<Laney> tedg: ^
<tedg> broder, yes
<Sweetshark> tedg: btw there are conflicting comments on bug 1045353 -- but it seems its fixed for most.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1045353 in hud (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice commands are not displayed in the HUD" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1045353
<Sweetshark> tedg: (in saucy)
<tedg> Sweetshark, Cool, I think some of the confusion is probably the inactive items.  That's fixed as well, not sure if it's in distro yet.
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-10-26
<sruz25> is there newest firefox in ubuntu 12.04? Or does it have only security updates?
<sruz25> already answered elsewhere
<czajkowski> aloha
<desrt> czajkowski: hihi
<desrt> we forgot to get crepes :(
<desrt> the lot of us are now at the airport, leaving for california in a bit over an hour
<desrt> mmmm.  cookies.
<desrt> attente: did you see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=668088 ?
<ubot2> Gnome bug 668088 in gsettings "Possibly use NSUserDefaultsController in nextstep gsettings backend" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> desrt, don't get those
<desrt> seb128: more for you? :)
<seb128> you might not be able to enjoy cookies anymore after that
<desrt> for those not present, seb has a look in his eye...
 * seb128 goes for some more
#ubuntu-desktop 2013-10-27
<darkxst> Laney, ping
<darkxst> Laney, can you look over the gjs installed-tests stuff here https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ubuntu/trusty/gjs/1.38.1
<Laney> darkxst: are you in pkg-gnome?
<Laney> 25
<Laney> [ -x glibtest ]
<Laney> 26
<Laney> ./glibtest
<Laney> no!
<Laney> 10
<Laney> dbus-launch xvfb-run -a gnome-desktop-testing-runner glib
<Laney> NO!
<Laney> :-)
<ricotz> Laney, hi :), do you like to take a look at http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/packages/p11-kit/
<Laney> ricotz: yeah, but tomorrow
<Laney> is that dropped symbol ok?
<Laney> it should be removed from the symbols file if so
<ricotz> Laney, it is suppose to be ok, as stated in the debian changelog, and better to keep the diff against debian small
<ricotz> Laney, thanks
<Laney> ricotz: that and the change to enable_locale.diff could be forwarded
<darkxst> Laney, no not in pkg-gnome
<Laney> darkxst: righto, if you give me a diff of debian/ I can push it there if you want
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-10-20
<willcooke> morning all
<pitti> GunnarHj: hey! sorry for the delay, I basically spent the whole weekend travelling; I'm looking at your bug now
<GunnarHj> pitti: No problem, Martin.
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<darkxst> hey seb128, pretty late morning for you?
<seb128> hey darkxst
<seb128> we are in Washington this week
<seb128> it's 8am here ;-)
<darkxst> heh there you go, sneaky timezone change ;)
<seb128> indeed
<pitti> hey darkxst, how are you?
<darkxst> hey pitti, good but tired, its probably past my bed time again
<didrocks> hey darkxst ;)
<darkxst> hey didrocks
<darkxst> how are you? your in washington as well?
<didrocks> darkxst: yeah, back from Japan on Friday evening, stayed a day in France and in Washington now
<didrocks> my body doesn't really know what timezone it is in right now TBH :)
<darkxst> didrocks, that happens!
<darkxst> maybe you can come visit Ubuntu GNOME Australia next ;) that will whack your timezones!
<didrocks> darkxst: indeed, then a stop in south america and back home ;)
<darkxst> didrocks, Aus is too large though, Ali just moved here (our non-technical stuff leader) and noskcaj is here, but its like international europe type travel to catch up
<darkxst> so you should come to melbourne and not sydnet like ali ;)
<didrocks> hehe ;) At least, you have multiple timezones and so have sane light hours, not like China where there is just one timezone for everybody.
<darkxst> didrocks, well perth has its own timezone
<darkxst> Adelaide don't count, its only half an hour off ours
<didrocks> ah, indeed, those 30 minutes timezones…
<darkxst> then you have brisbane who refuse to have daylight savings, so they become their own time zone in summer
<darkxst> (upsets the cows apparently)
<didrocks> interesting… not easy to coordinate on times when you have meetings I guess :)
<darkxst> didrocks, organising meeting is a bit of nightmare, but thats more due the international aspect combined with when people are free from their real jobs
<didrocks> yeah, that part is quite hard. I remembered before I entered canonical having to hurry up in the evening or leaving slightly early for some ubuntu meetings (even local ones in Paris) or going late
<czajkowski> aloha :) just wondering if this bug is on the radar for release this week ? bug 1235567
<ubot5> bug 1235567 in ibus (Ubuntu) "ibus-ui-gtk3 crashed with SIGABRT" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235567
<seb128> happyaron, ^
<seb128> czajkowski, hey
<seb128> czajkowski, wasn't that fixed with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/1.5.8-2ubuntu2 ?
<seb128> oh, maybe not
<Laney> yo
<czajkowski> seb128: nope :( just did updates and restart still the same
<willcooke_> seb128, is didrocks with you?  Could you ask him to log in to IRC if he can
<seb128> willcooke_, yeah, we are sitting together, he's on the Canonical IRC, joining here
<willcooke_> thx seb128
<Laney> slacker
<willcooke_> :)
<seb128> Laney, hey!
<seb128> Laney, how is the nautilus upload review going?
<Laney> 20/10 15:03:30 <Laney> Where are we with accepting stuff / britney blocks / respins?
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> wrong tz!
<Laney> if not then it can be an SRU
<seb128> czajkowski, do you use ibus? how do you trigger the bug?
<seb128> running the binary by hand doesn't sigabrt here
<czajkowski> seb128: happens on start up and launching chromium
<seb128> hum, k
<larsu> mvo: software-properties doesn't build. Do you know about that?
<mvo> larsu: I don't - do you have a link or does it not build locally for you?
<mvo> larsu: did you do bzr-buildpackage? or how did you build it?
<larsu> mvo: locally with bzr bd, yes: http://paste.debian.net/127738/
<mvo> larsu: hmmm, "(setup.py:1915): Gdk-ERROR **: error: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the environment." ? is this something in glib that changed?
<mvo> larsu: I suspsect this comes from the python-setuptools-extra auto magic
<desrt> mvo: more likely something in the login stuff
<desrt> this variable should always be set
<larsu> I guess it's not set in whatever env python builds stuff?
<mvo> desrt: unless its build in a environment with "env -i"
<desrt> we fall back to using ~/.cache/ by default
<desrt> this error is not coming from gdk.....
<desrt> there is no mention of the word RUNTIME anywhere in the source
<desrt> (of all of gtk)
<mvo> desrt, larsu: "env -i python setup.py build" makes it fail hard
<desrt> mvo: can you get a backtrace on the path that causes this error to pop out?
<desrt> between larsu and i we can't imagine a way that it could come from gtk/gdk/glib
<larsu> mvo: where does this error come from? setup.py doesn't have the lines that the output complains about
 * larsu doesn't know anything about python's setup stuff
<mvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8602545/
<mvo> larsu: its much deeper down it seems
<desrt> wayland win
<mvo> yeah
<mvo> my thought exactly
<desrt> i bet gdk registers a log output function with wayland
<desrt> and verbatim-prints the message as it comes back
<desrt> i think i heard before that wayland violates the spec a bit here
<desrt> "If $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is not set applications should fall back to a replacement directory with similar capabilities and print a warning message" -- says desrt in the spec
<mvo> larsu, desrt: do you want to take care of this or should I change connect_to_socket() to not fail hard but instead use the glib fallback?
<desrt> mvo: already on the case
<mvo> desrt: great, thanks
<larsu> mvo: thanks :)
<mvo> larsu: thanks for brining it up
<desrt> mvo: you may try setting GDK_BACKEND=x11
<desrt> maybe this won't fail as hard?
<desrt> (ie: avoid running the bad code)
<mvo> desrt: right, I would really like to fix it in either python-setuptools-extra or wayland itself as it will probably affect everything that uses the setuptools-extra stuff
<mvo> desrt: so my inclination would be to add a patch to our wayland to use the same fallback dir that glib is using in this case
<desrt> mvo: we need to fix it in wayland or figure out a way to avoid it in gdk....
<mvo> desrt: or could wayland simply use glib to get this directory?
<mvo> desrt: yeah
<desrt> could be as simple as early-aborting init of the gdk wayland backend if we detect this variable unset
<mvo> sounds good to me as well
<desrt> mvo: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=738873
<ubot5> Gnome bug 738873 in Backend: Wayland "wayland backend aborts entire program if XDG_RUNTIME_DIR unset" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<seb128> new name is out!
<desrt> robert_ancell: bug list?
<robert_ancell> desrt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=gtk-mir)
<robert_ancell> desrt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=gtk-mir
 * desrt has a couple of his own
<robert_ancell> tag em
<Trevinho> marga: hey, have you been able to save some time for checking the SRU bugs you reported?
<Trevinho> marga: as SRU is slowing down...
<larsu> seb128: cool!
<marga> Trevinho, sorry, these past weeks have been awful.
<marga> The new NVIDIA drivers were a disaster
<Trevinho> marga: oh... I'm sorry for that
<Trevinho> marga: anyway, if you can get these verifications done quickly, we can move to the next SRU with more lockscreen fixes (so you don't need that ppa anymore)
<mvo> larsu: thanks for your softare-properites branch, is this something we want to upload into utopic at this point ? or is this SRU material? (my gut feeling is SRU)
<mvo> larsu: is there a open bug for this already?
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Hi Robert!
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, hello
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Have you noticed that lightdm trunk and the Ubuntu branch are out of sync?
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, the ubuntu branch is from lp:lightdm/1.12
<robert_ancell> which I think is in sync
<robert_ancell> trunk will be used for vivid
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Then I see. Thanks! :)
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, did you want to propose your change into utopic? We'll have to SRU it if so
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: No, I supposed it was too late anyway.
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: But I'll probably propose SRUs to utopic and trusty.
<robert_ancell> ok
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Btw, do you use respective trunk for SRUs also?
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, yes
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Ok, then I know.
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, so just do the paperwork for the Launchpad bug, propose it for the appropriate release and do a MP to backport the changes
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Right, I know what's into it.
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: As a starter, could you please create the tasks at bug #678421?
<ubot5> bug 678421 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Error message for a faulty ~/.profile script" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678421
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, sure
<robert_ancell> GunnarHj, all done
<GunnarHj> robert_ancell: Thanks!
<larsu> attente_: hey, are you around?
<soren> The recent files/folders that Unity shows... Where does that come from?
<attente_> larsu: hey
<attente_> how's washington?
<larsu> attente_: we miss you :)
<Laney> lonely without you
<attente_> :)
<larsu> attente_: I hear I should talk to you about input methods :)
<larsu> attente_: we've carried this patch for gtk for a long time which disables the 'viqr' im
<larsu> apparently more vietnamese people want to use telex
<larsu> not sure what kind of input method is selected for vi now, and where I could look
<larsu> and also not how stuff like ibus relates to the input methods in gtk
<attente_> oh. i don't know anything about vietnamese input. you want to drop the patch or something like that?
<larsu> attente_: ideally, yes
<larsu> attente_: or apply upstream if we really need it
<larsu> but then we have an im module in gtk that isn't used by any language
<Laney> by default
<Laney> presumably you can turn it on
<achiang> hi, while looking to figure out how to make compiz/unity do window shade (title bar rollup), i pressed ctrl-alt-s just to see what might happen... how do i get that window back now? ;)
<achiang> oh, alt-tab gets it
<achiang> alternatively, how do i actually get window shading to work?
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-10-21
<ochosi> xnox: hey, might i bug you again about that ubiquity black background issue in xubuntu?
<xnox> ochosi: yes you may =)
<ochosi> xnox: i know it's maybe too late for 14.10 now, but i'm still stomped on how there are no obvious changes in the way ubiquity is handling the backgrounds and the xubuntu one not showing up
<ochosi> xnox: lemme know if there's anything we can do to help/test
<desrt> Laney: awake yet? :)
 * desrt sees a seb
<seb128> desrt, hey
<larsu> desrt: yes, sitting next to me
<larsu> laptop not open
<larsu> fundling with adaptors
<larsu> now he's constructing his workplace
<larsu> desrt: he's asking what he wants
<larsu> *you
<larsu> *want
<larsu> also, he likes English grammar
<desrt> larsu: :)
<desrt> seb128: hi!!
<desrt> you guys are not in the room!
<seb128> desrt, howdy
<seb128> what room?
<desrt> THE room
<desrt> you know... the one outside of the other room
<desrt> maybe you'd actually call that a hallway....
<seb128> the one with windows?
<seb128> we work on linux here...
<desrt> there are no windows in this room
<desrt> but there is a hint of something that looks like natural light at the end of the hall
<desrt> so maybe that's bad
<desrt> on the other hand, the seating is very very comfortable
<seb128> Laney, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gtk+/commit/?id=6d7f5d443187760798fbb8dc5a50b77ce256c53e
<Laney> WHAT
<ogra_> lovely ... lol
<xnox> sounds like a lot of fail.
<seb128> Laney, that doesn't look like a bug in the "use traditional menus or not" codepath as I though it might be :/
<seb128> both cases work under Unity
<seb128> like I changed the return value of ev_application_has_traditional_menus()
<larsu> seb128: want me to have a look?
<seb128> larsu, if you want, please
<seb128> I first though I did something stupid
<larsu> seb128: sure, I'll do that right after the gtk update
<seb128> like not attaching the menu in the fallback case
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> but doesn't seem to be it
<larsu> ok
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~laney/package-junkyard/aisleriot_3.12.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb http://people.canonical.com/~laney/package-junkyard/gnome-cards-data_3.12.1-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<Laney> larsu: please to test
<seb128> larsu, k, uitk staging Icon{} works as expected
<larsu> seb128: cool!!
<seb128> larsu, if you only set an height you get those though
<seb128> seb128@seb-e6410:~/boulot/qml$ qmlscene ~/boulot/qml/label.qml
<seb128> file:///home/seb128/boulot/qml/label.qml:9:5: QML Icon10: Binding loop detected for property "implicitWidth"
<seb128> only setting a width works though
<larsu> seb128: let's talk to greyback bout this
<seb128> well the height works too
<larsu> *about
<larsu> thanks for testint!
<seb128> it throws that warning
<larsu> *testing
<seb128> yw!
 * larsu hates his keyboard
<desrt> attente_: hey.  around today?
<attente_> desrt: hey
<desrt> attente_: we're missing you here at the sprint
<desrt> i even needed to give larsu a hug last night to make him feel better
<larsu> hi attente_!
<attente_> lol
<attente_> hi larsu
<larsu> how are you?
<attente_> i'm good! how's the sprint?
<desrt> ubawesome
<larsu> pretty good
<desrt> Very Vivid.
<larsu> I'm in a weird session right now though
<larsu> desrt: viciously so
<desrt> nice thing about english: pretty much every meaning that you could want to convey has about 20 words for doing so
<desrt> one of them is probably going to start with the letter you want :)
<desrt> attente_: i was wondering if you were up for some macos stuff :)
<desrt> attente_: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=735122
<ubot5> Gnome bug 735122 in Class: GtkApplication "GtkApplication: fix global menubar on Mac OS" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<desrt> attente_: apply these patches, except for the first one
<desrt> then remove all mention of visibility handling from the quartz menu code
<desrt> and it should 'just work'
<desrt> i'd do it myself but i can't really test it....
<larsu> attente_: your x-canonical-accel patch doesn't apply anymore
<larsu> like, at all...
<desrt> attente: alternatively i could write the patch and you can test it for me...
<attente_> desrt: oh, ok. i'll look into it
<desrt> attente_: thanks :)
<attente_> larsu: i'll look into that as well ;)
<desrt> should be pretty much a delete-only patch
<larsu> attente_: I'm fixing it, don't worry about that :)
<larsu> attente_: I just like to complain, you know....
<attente_> lol
<attente_> larsu: ok, thanks :)
<larsu> desrt: mir backend doesn't build on 3.14
<larsu> desrt: do you have a branch for this somewhere? Don't want to edit the patch directly
<desrt> larsu: i didn't build things in a little while due to trouble getting mir itself to jhbuild
<desrt> i'll take a look at that now and file some more bugs
<desrt> i was trying to get mir 0.8.0 in, but i blocked on that
<desrt> so i'll go back to 0.4 so that i can get gtk sorted at least
<larsu> cool, thanks
<desrt> mvo made me lie to someone just now
<desrt> i feel bad :(
<larsu> oh, why?
<larsu> mvo: ts ts ts
<mvo> yeah, we shouldn't do this again
 * mvo feels guilty too
<larsu> so, we're getting header bars
<desrt> good.
<Laney> this. changes. EVERYTHING.
<larsu> I like this session
<willcooke> \o/
<TheMuso> How keyboard interractable are they?
<larsu> TheMuso: should be the same as toolbars
<larsu> but we're seeing a couple of bugs right now
<larsu> (just did some quick tests with devhelp and evince)
<TheMuso> Well one generally doesn't have a need to access toolbars, because either direct keyboard shortcuts or menus fill that role.
<TheMuso> At least from a keyboard user's POV.
<larsu> menus seem to be going away
<larsu> we'll probably continue patching them in for gnome apps, but designers in this session are sying that they _might_ not have them for new apps
<TheMuso> This displeases me. *sigh* oh well.
<Laney> No I don't think so
<Laney> I think they said they would keep them
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> didn't we get a new default wallpaper this time?
 * Laney misses xnox 
<Laney> pitti: got an adt failure email, woot
<Laney> (transient failure, unwoot, but never mind)
<Laney> oh, you already retried, man
<hikiko> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Debug_Symbol_Packages bschaefer
<bschaefer> hikiko, thanks!
<desrt> pitti: okay.  reverted that addition to the xml.
<xnox> Laney: i've asked mpt about it at branch on saturday, he says he is not aware of any.
<xnox> Laney: so, i don't think so. The best bet is to ask for t-shirt logo + background. #web-team or some such should have something, as they should have website ready.
<xnox> Laney: also months ago download pages should have been reviewed with web-team, otherwise things are changed/relayout and wording changes and nobody can find anything anywhere.
<xnox> (e.g. full sets of images that we are releasesing this time around, etc.)
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-10-22
<pitti> Laney: yeah, I'm quick on the retry trigger (stupid tar EOF error or the dreaded apt-get update hash sum mismatch)
<pitti> desrt: cheers; I think we should just remove the policy entirely
<pitti> desrt: that's what we did in the package now
<desrt> pitti: ie: not install the file at all?
<pitti> desrt: right; there's no real reason for it any more, as the systmed-services split is a thing of the past
<desrt> pitti: was this a case of two packages trying to install the same file and the difference causing grief with dpkg or something?
<GunnarHj> Hi pitti!
<pitti> desrt: no, the files have different names (org.freedesktop.systemd-shim.conf vs o.f.systemd1.conf), they don't collide
<pitti> hey GunnarHj, how are you?
<pitti> desrt: we needed it in the past as systemd-services didn't ship o.f.systemd1.conf
<GunnarHj> pitti: Fine thank; hope you are too.
<pitti> GunnarHj: terribly tired, but ok otherwise; thanks
<GunnarHj> pitti: Wondering why there is no ce (Chechen) language packs. We created the locale a few weeks ago.
<pitti> DEBUG: Processing locale ce...
<pitti> ERROR: no supported locales for known language ce
<pitti> hmm
<pitti> GunnarHj: oh yes, I need to sync maps/supported-locales in langpack-locales
<GunnarHj> pitti: Ok..
<pitti> GunnarHj: yep, got it now
<RAOF_> desrt: Hey, about libhardware.
<RAOF_> desrt: Are you trying to build the android platform? Because from a first check that's the only thing with a hard depend on libhardware?
<RAOF_> desrt: By default we try to build the Android platform (that changed between 0.4 and 0.8) and don't do autodetect, so that might be your problem?
<desrt> maybe
<desrt> how do i turn it off?
<RAOF_> -DMIR_PLATFORM=mesa to cmake should do it.
<RAOF_> Or doing the equivalent in one of the cmake guis.
<RAOF_> desrt: Any joy?
<desrt> RAOF_: yes!
<desrt> RAOF_: but from the tea and pastries -- not from mir
<desrt> i'll try now and let you know :)
<RAOF_> desrt: Is it tea and pastries time!
<desrt> YES
<desrt> trying the build now...
<desrt> seems to be working
<desrt> i have closed the bug
<desrt> thx!\
<desrt> now i need only to bother duflu about this usleep() issue
<RAOF_> Are we not randomly sleeping enough?
<desrt> one of the demo programs calls usleep()
<desrt> which is a non-POSIXism
<desrt> but it doesn't properly #define the right _GNU_SOURCE or whatever
<desrt> and you use -Werror
<desrt> so ... fail
<desrt> meanwhile the issue with failure to open the drm device persists with 0.8
<desrt> this may be more interesting for you to look at
<seb128> Laney, https://bugs.launchpad.net/totem/+bug/997370
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 997370 in totem (Ubuntu) "Totem does not use the va-api gstreamer backend" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<desrt> RAOF_: i suspect this is caused by a new udev or kernel version, but probably you will have to deal with this eventually....
<desrt> RAOF_: seems to be a mismatch of drm version number
<desrt> turns out that this is the actual failing call: ioctl(9, 0xc0106407, 0x7fffdd0d4930)    = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128!
<seb128> GunnarHj, hey, how are you?
<desrt> which is the check-version ioctl on the dri device /dev/dri/card0 -- the stuff that followed was just error handling stuff
<GunnarHj> seb128: Fine thanks, hope you are too.
<seb128> I am, thanks!
<GunnarHj> seb128: What has happened with libpango-1.0-0 in precise?
<GunnarHj> https://launchpad.net/~gunnarhj/+archive/ubuntu/netid/+build/6480511
<Laney> You specified the wrong package name
<GunnarHj> Laney: What makes you say that? Exactly the same source builds fine in trusty and utopic.
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pango1.0/1.30.0-0ubuntu3.1
<GunnarHj> Laney: Hmm... Must check debian/control...
<GunnarHj> Laney: So it seems. Thanks!
<Laney> np
<desrt> RAOF_: one more if you're still around
<RAOF_> desrt: Sure
<desrt> once i get the mir server started on a VT, how do i switch back to X?
<RAOF_> desrt: Ctrl-Alt-F7 ?
<RAOF_> desrt: Assuming you started Mir as root, so it has access to the input hardware :)
<desrt> this appears not to work
<desrt> i started it as a user that has access to .... hmm
<desrt> the user has access to ttys dri and input
<desrt> maybe some other thing is required for VT-switching that it lacks
<RAOF_> Possibly?
<desrt> bah
 * desrt should just run it as root
<desrt> i hate that i end up with a root-owned socket in that case
<desrt> seems that we talked about this 6 months ago :)
<RAOF_> desrt: Just suck it up and chown :)
<RAOF_> (Also, yes, sucky)
<desrt> RAOF_: i recall that there was going to be an option to fix this :)
<RAOF_> Hm. I don't recall that :P
<desrt> be nice.
<Laney> yeah vaapi is bad for me
<Laney> it breaks totem
<Laney> libva error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/nvidia_drv_video.so init failed
<Laney> seb128: install vainfo
<Laney> and then just run the command
<Laney> assuming you get vdpau-va-driver
<Laney> so try this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-libav1.0/+bug/1290368/+attachment/4095344/+files/00004.MTS
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1290368 in GStreamer "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in magazine_chain_pop_head()" [Critical,Fix released]
 * Laney stabs ubot5 
<larsu> qengho: hi
<willcooke> qengho, hihi
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, I filed bug #1384361 if you have any comment on the issue (I mentioned to Olivier who said to file it)
<ubot5> bug 1384361 in webbrowser-app "Clicking on google "intent" url leads to error pages" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384361
<desrt> larsu: can you jhbuild mir for me?
<desrt> but wait!
<desrt> http://ur1.ca/ihazy
<desrt> ur1 predicts apple's next product line: vaporisers for weed
<larsu> desrt: sure.
<larsu> desrt: do I need to update the modulesets or something?
<desrt> larsu: this is a patch against the git master version of jhbuild today
<larsu> okay
<desrt> larsu: i want to know what happens with examples/progressbar.c
<desrt> the __USE_BSD in there is questionable
<larsu> it wants a bunch of system pkgs :/
<desrt> so?
<desrt> apt-get build-dep mir should help :)
<larsu> glog...
<Sweet5hark1> qengho: ping?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, thanks. I commented on it ;)
<chrisccoulson> and assigned it to you :P
<seb128> chrisccoulson, thanks
<seb128> lol
<seb128> chrisccoulson, I saw what you did with that naming email!
<seb128> you troll
<chrisccoulson> lol
<seb128> it's not even friday yet ;-)
<chrisccoulson> Every day is appropriate for trolling
<Sweet5hark1> qengho: reeeping!
<Sweet5hark1> thank God its Trollday!
<robert_ancell> seb128, yo
<robert_ancell> willcooke, now I know what you meant about the weird inter-terminal transfers at Dulles
<willcooke> robert_ancell, ha!  Bad luck
<willcooke> robert_ancell, welcome to 1980
<robert_ancell> 80s sci-fi movie!
<robert_ancell> I like the fins on the top of them
<seb128> mterry, hey
<seb128> mterry, what .qml has the pam password entry ui?
<mterry> seb128, /usr/share/unity8/Components/*Lockscreen*
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<Laney> larsu: why?
<larsu> Laney: -1 lame
<Laney> :(
<larsu> -1 sad
<larsu> +2 has-feelings
<seb128> -1 is only a desktop
<Sweet5hark> http://fishandchipz.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/so-many-feels.gif
<kenvandine> seb128, do you by chance have a copy of an old version of a google calendar click?
<seb128> kenvandine, no, but popey sure has?
<seb128> kenvandine, people.canonical.com/~alan/clicks/2014-06-04-100001/com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-googlecalendar_1.0.1_all.click
<kenvandine> seb128, no... he trusted his mirror to btrfs
<kenvandine> woot!
<kenvandine> he has two mirrors!
<seb128> or is that the current?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> that's old
<kenvandine> perfect
<seb128> great
<willcooke> happyaron, FJKong - are you free?  can you come downstairs to Las Vegas?
<seb128> mterry, it seems to not use those files?!
<mterry> seb128, who doesn't?
<seb128> unity8's lock screen on desktop
<seb128> I did vi away without seeing any result :/
<seb128> mterry, tried to edit /usr/share/unity8/Components/PassphraseLockscreen.qml
<mterry> seb128, ...  I don't know where else it would get a passphrase screen
<seb128> mterry, Lockscreen.qml hits the
<seb128> if (resetting || !root.required) {
<seb128> return ""
<seb128> }
<seb128> case
<seb128> in the Loader
<larsu> desrt: why does jhbuild insist on building glib 2.42?
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-10-23
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> hey seb128!
<seb128> lut didrocks
<TheMuso> I'll say good morning over IRC because I cannot see where you folks are. :p
<didrocks> some of us are on a standing desk
<seb128> desrt, larsu, can you look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/8632284/ if you have any idea about what the issue could be? it's an hang of unity8-dash
<seb128> I'm in the "what can land in rtm" session
<seb128> chrisccoulson, is bug #1384357 fixed yet? ;-)
<ubot5> bug 1384357 in ubuntu-keyboard "Clearing text entry doesn't work (the text is restored directly)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384357
<chrisccoulson> seb128, it was never broken. You just imagined it
<larsu> greyback: there's *a lot* of threads in there...
<larsu> greyback: do you know if they share the dbus-1 connection?
<larsu> it's known to not work well (or at all) with multiple threads
<larsu> greyback: it is...
<larsu> can you turn that off?
<willcooke> seb128, can you ask didrocks to send me that link to the wiki?
<seb128> willcooke, done
<didrocks> willcooke: seems my IRC timed out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu_Desktop
<didrocks> willcooke: look as well at the "known issues" section (there is already a lightdm content)
<willcooke> thx
<didrocks> yw!
<desrt> greyback: hey... i figured out the issue
<desrt> greyback: it's pretty complicated -- we need to talk
<desrt> i think we can fix it by changing the client-side code of networkmanager stuff in the dash
<desrt> but it's a tricky general problem that's difficult to avoid and there could be other instances of it
<desrt> greyback: long story short is that you cannot create the new network manager access point objects on the spot after receiving the DeviceAdded signal
<desrt> because the dbus connection recursive lock is held at this point
<desrt> and entering QtDBus with that lock held means that you risk an inversion
<desrt> since QtDbus will first try to acquire its own lock before attempting to (re)acquire the dbus lock in the same thread
<desrt> meanwhile on the same thread, the locks are acquired in the other order: Qt first, then dbus internal recursive lock
<desrt> so we need to create the new objects from a place where no lock is held -- ie: from an idle dispatch or something
<desrt> kinda bad architecture from libdbus-1 made worse by some questionable locking practice inside of QtDbus
<desrt> greyback_: you missed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8641209/
<Laney> jibel: are you in the QA room?
<Laney> I want to come nick a copy of the candidate image from you on a USB stick if possible :)
<Laney> slow download is slow
<jibel> Laney, I'm in the release team room
<Laney> ah, the dungeon of doom
<Laney> actually it looks like my stick isn't big enough :(
<Laney> NO RUDE JOKES PLEASE
<mvo> Laney: right…
 * Laney stares at mvo
<Laney> jibel: willcooke gave me a bigger one, I'm comingdown to grab a copy
<willcooke> this stuff just writes itself
<greyback_> desrt: thanks for the paste, I did miss it
<seb128> desrt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+filebug
<seb128> larsu, Laney: seems like the overlay scrollbars session just vanished from the schedule
<Laney> seb128: we saw, asking msm now
<Laney> seb128: is willcooke close to you?
<seb128> Laney, yes, sitting together in a session, why?
<Laney> asking if he knew/asked for it to be changed
<seb128> Laney, our guess is that JohnLea is not available and deleted the event from the calendar without letting anyone know, but it's a guess
<Laney> ok
<seb128> Laney, no, he doesn't know
<Laney> so if they don't care> up to us. NICE.
<seb128> yeah
<willcooke> Laney, I'm done testing the 32bit desktop image.  Ran live and installed, did "some stuff" in it - no problems found
<willcooke> can you tick it off for me?
<Laney> yeah me too
<Laney> Don't know if jibel had some more testing to do
<jibel> Laney, nothing more from me. I covered most of the case excepted installation in VMWare which requires a windows machine.
<jibel> *cases
<Laney> cool, fine by me
<Laney> done
<willcooke> thx Laney
<seb128> tiheum, hey, do you have a recommendation on what icon we should be using for battery in the touch settings grid?
<desrt> cyphermox: i'm working on the connection-type patch fwiw
<desrt> just a heads-up so we don't do each others work :)
<cyphermox> don't spend too much time on it, you have next to nothing to do
<cyphermox> there is nothing to do in NM...
<desrt> it's a pretty simple patch
<desrt> i'm already nearly done -- writing docs now :)
<cyphermox> patch where?
<cyphermox> as above, there is no patch necessary in NM :)
<desrt> there is
<cyphermox> nop
<desrt> i've been chatting with dcbw about what it should look like
<cyphermox> PrimaryConnection
<desrt> i want PrimaryConnectionType though
<desrt> and this is what i'm adding
<cyphermox> alright
<cyphermox> knock yourself out then ;)
<cyphermox> desrt: mine is already finished; so I'll be happy to review too when you're done
<desrt> cyphermox: where is your patch?  in unity?
<desrt> or the other thing you were talking about earlier?
<cyphermox> yes, the other thing
<cyphermox> wireless power saving
<cyphermox> desrt: are you basing your patch on git master or 0.9.8.8?
<desrt> master
<desrt> it'll backport cleanly, i'm sure
<cyphermox> alrighty :)
<desrt> cyphermox: hey... i'm having some trouble backporting this patch
<cyphermox> yeah?
<cyphermox> should I come by?
<desrt> maybe.  i think i might have found the relevent piece just now
<cyphermox> I could use a bit of walking, my back is killing me
<desrt> basically, it seems that there is no connection_type accessor on the connection object in our NM version
<desrt> come to say hi, then :)
<desrt> cyphermox: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/144680/14140904/
<cyphermox> shiny
<Laney> who knows about the new GtkGesture stuff in 3.14?
<Laney> vs. libgrip
<Laney> does this obsolete it?
<didrocks> Laney: stop it! :)
<seb128> Laney, bregma
<cyphermox> desrt: do you have an ubuntu bug for this?
<desrt> yes-ish
<seb128> Laney, you can probably try on desrt's laptop, he has a touch screen and current gtk
<seb128> so you should be able to see how pinching, etc is working
<desrt> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1384776
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1384776 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Occasional hang in unity 8 dash on the phone" [Undecided,New]
<desrt> cyphermox: this is the closest we have
<cyphermox> that's good enough, I'll just add a network-manager task
<cyphermox> there is still work needed in unity8 in this case, correct?
<desrt> cyphermox: yes.
<desrt> i will talk to albert about this
<cyphermox> alright
<cyphermox> so far so good, works fine here
<cyphermox> i'll try wired later
<kenvandine> rickspencer3__, that missing depends was a result of autopilot getting removed from the image yesterday
<kenvandine> rickspencer3__, i filed a bug and it's being fixed
<Laney> seb128: good idea
<desrt> larsu: http://ur1.ca/ii3sw
<desrt> larsu: keeping this patch up to date is probably going to be a bit annoying...
<desrt> since we can't backport mir fixes properly...
<larsu> desrt: up to date in gtk master?
<larsu> thanks
<desrt> i mean we're probably going to be making fixes in gtk master this cycle
<desrt> getting those fixes backported into the package will be annoying
<larsu> we probably won't backport fixes in the backend api
<ochosi> i know this might be a bit early to ask, but what are you guys planning with respect to gtkheaderbars?
<ochosi> (in 15.04, that is)
<desrt> ochosi: LOVE
<ochosi> :]
<ochosi> no i mean seriously, i presume patching them out for every gtk3 release won't be much fun
<Laney> there's an approach like we did for evince of treating them like toolbars and adding the decorations back
<larsu> desrt: nice shirt
<larsu> ochosi: there aren't any plans to have apps with headerbars right now
<larsu> so we'll keep patching like Laney said
<ochosi> right
<ochosi> good to know
<Laney> I personally think we should take them though, but there are a couple of arguments against
<Laney> ...
 * Laney walks off
<ochosi> i guess both taking them and keeping up the patching creates headaches
<larsu> ochosi: thats what we're doing though. The patches check for !GNOME
<ochosi> larsu: i know, and i would never complain about it. we're benefitting from that in xubuntu ;)
<desrt> cyphermox: your PPA version is working great
<desrt> at least as far as the property is concerned :)
<cyphermox> awesome
<cyphermox> it's in silo RTM 14 now
<cyphermox> or rather, it's building
<desrt> i don't know what that means, but it sounds nice :)
<cyphermox> means I'll land it in RTM soonish
<cyphermox> depends a lot more on build time and QA testing time than anything else
<desrt> i guess this is out-of-band with utopic
<cyphermox> yes
<desrt> since as of today we're in SRU land there
<cyphermox> won't land in utopic, this will go in V
<desrt> sounds good
<desrt> session time -- gotta run
<cyphermox> unless you explicitly need that as an SRU in utopic, in which case I'll get just that patch SRUd
<desrt> larsu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1384776
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1384776 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Occasional hang in unity 8 dash on the phone" [High,In progress]
<desrt> cyphermox: this is not useful for utopic
<desrt> at least not for ubuntu-desktop
<cyphermox> that's what I thought
<desrt> larsu: looks like Saviq is on the case :)
<Saviq> desrt, I am? ;)
<desrt> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1384776 has the patched NetworkManager fwiw
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1384776 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Occasional hang in unity 8 dash on the phone" [High,In progress]
<desrt> erm.
<desrt> https://launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+archive/ubuntu/nv-build/+packages i mean
<desrt> mispaste
<Saviq> greyback, ↑
<tiheum> seb128: hi, you can use a white version of the battery indicator https://code.launchpad.net/~tiheum/ubuntu-themes/new-indicators
<seb128> tiheum, is that in the current rtm package?
<Laney> Job: gtk+3.0_3.14.3-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Laney> Machine Architecture: amd64
<Laney> Package: gtk+3.0
<Laney> Package-Time: 627
<Laney> Source-Version: 3.14.3-0ubuntu1
<Laney> Space: 864432
<Laney> Status: successful
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: schnappi!
<darkxst> Laney, how is your upstart foo? we seem to have an issue with shutdown which suppose could be caused by user session. basically gnome-shell is continually respawning
<Laney> can't look now
<darkxst> (after clicking shutdown/restart)
<Laney> but dunno
<Laney> you can make it verbose by editing the Xsession.d script to add --verbose
<Laney> and redirect it to some file
<Laney> then look at the output
<didrocks> darkxst: he's telling sh**, he's singing right now and just slacking :)
<Sweet5hark> .oO(schnauze schnappi)
<darkxst> Laney, which script do I add that to? I don't see anything upstart in Xsession.d
<TheMuso> darkxst: There is a 99upstart file, not sure if thats the one Laney is referring to...
<didrocks> darkxst: Laney tells: « it's the one that says STARTUP="init --user" or so »
<darkxst> oh yes, I was look in the wrong folder
<didrocks> but he's too lazy to go on the other side on the table
<darkxst> didrocks, ok
<darkxst> upstart --user --verbose doesnt generate any output? where do the event logs go?
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-10-24
<TheMuso> darkxst: Did you look in ~/.cache/upstart?
<darkxst> TheMuso, yes, but couldnt see anything showing the actual events etc
<TheMuso> Hrm ok, can't quite remember what your original query was and what events you are after...
<TheMuso> So I cannot be of any more help sorry.
<darkxst> TheMuso, gnome-shell is not getting shutdown cleanly
<darkxst> X gets taken away, then gnome-session trys to respawn gnome-shell, which fails, fires the fail-whale and then disables all shell extensions
<TheMuso> Ah...
<TheMuso> No idea how upstart is supposed to do things on teardown.
<darkxst> seems like it might be happening under unity as well, just there probably aren't any side-effects there
<TheMuso> I was thinking the same thing actually.
<TheMuso> darkxst: I didn't think GNOME shell used upstart user sessions.
<darkxst> TheMuso, yeh it has ever since Unity switch over (they share gnome-session)
<larsu> desrt: the dispose thing seems to have been reverted: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=711807
<ubot5> Gnome bug 711807 in gdbus "gtestdbus: Properly close server connections" [Normal,Reopened]
<seb128> Laney, sorry, unassigned that units bug from you, assigning it back ;-)
<seb128> (launchpad edit conflict)
<qengho> seb128: Do you mind uploading a few packages? Do you prefer UDD branches or debdiffs?
<seb128> qengho, can you use the sponsoring queue?
<larsu> desrt: sounds like this is a fairly large rework of gdbusconnection's closed state handling
<seb128> I can pick some items from there
<seb128> debdiff is fine
<desrt> i want a cinnamon bun
<desrt> a really delicious good one
<larsu> stop teasing
<AerialSonic> hello
<Laney> mvo_: https://launchpad.net/~laney/+archive/ubuntu/gi BUILD ALL THE THINGS
 * Laney whispers (also, I forgot again)
<mvo_> Laney: woah \o/
<mvo_> Laney: impressive, 158!
<mvo_> Laney: need help with fixing some of them? but I guess you guess have a good handle on this from the look of it
<Laney> mvo_: I'll merge/sync/whatever the ones that are fixed in Debian
<Laney> if you want to loo kat the Ubuntu specific ones, feel free
<mvo_> Laney: thanks!
<Laney> e.g. click
<BigWhale> Are online results in Dash now disabled by default or not?
<willcooke> BigWhale, no
<czajkowski> oh thank you desktop team utopic is rather nice :)
<czajkowski> having viber work out of the box on it is rather sweet
<willcooke> czajkowski, glad to hear it :)
<czajkowski> willcooke: hello you!
<BigWhale> willcooke, oh... There were news that they are disabled. Wasn't sure. Thanks. :)
<willcooke> hihi
<willcooke> BigWhale, it's something which we're still working out.
 * willcooke off to a meeting
<BigWhale> willcooke, regardless, congrats on the new release.
<willcooke> thx BigWhale
<BigWhale> It seems I'm scheduling another release party.
<larsu> desrt: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=721921
<ubot5> Gnome bug 721921 in gdbus "GDBusConnection API presents impossible situations when exit-on-close is FALSE" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Laney> ogra_: dbus-property-service and autopilot-touch have a file conflict in utopic
<Sweet5hark> .
 * achiang sighs
<achiang> lightdm (or compiz) just lost its mind, and wouldn't let me log back into a locked desktop
<achiang> mterry: you ever seen anything like that?
<mterry> achiang, on your desktop?
<achiang> mterry: yes
<mterry> achiang, what happens?  you log in and it kicks you out?
<achiang> mterry: i'm on a dual-head setup, 14.04.1, using standard VGA (not anything fancy like hdmi or whatever)
<mterry> achiang, 14.10 came out, didn't you hear?  :P
<achiang> mterry: no, i walked away from machine, the lockscreen did the right thing and turned on, but refused to display a password entry box
<achiang> mterry: it displayed "something" where i would normally see my long user name and a password entry
<achiang> basically, a blank box
<achiang> it was awesome
<mterry> achiang, that sounds like a unity7 issue then -- it has an integrated lockscreen that it uses
<mterry> achiang, I've not heard of it, but maybe seb128 has?
 * seb128 denies knowing anything
 * seb128 reads
<seb128> Trevinho_, ^
<seb128> I think Trevinho_ has fixes for some of those issues
<seb128> it didn't make into an upload yet though
<Trevinho_> achiang, seb128: they should have been fixed in SRU coming
<Trevinho_> achiang: give the ubuntu-proposed repo a try
<Trevinho_> or they are in utopic only (to be SRUed)
<ogra_> Laney, well, ithas conflicts and replaces ...
<ogra_> Laney, and it should not be installed on non-phone envs anyway
<Laney> they are wrong, you missed out the 0ubuntu1 and also you didn't upload a matching version to drop the file
<Laney> seb128: lp:~/ubuntu-system-settings/formatsize please to check
<ogra_> where do you see that actually ? when upgrading your utopic phone with adb ?
<Laney> don't know, willcooke showed me it
<Laney> but you can get it if you try to install the packages together
<Laney> so it is just a straight up bug
<ogra_> indeed
<ogra_> i just dont get why you would install them outside of a phone, they are useless
<Laney> he was on desktop next
<ogra_> it shouldnt be on there
<Laney> doesn't matter
<ogra_> so thats another bug
<ogra_> can you file both and assign me ?
<larsu> seb128: evince bug is hard
 * larsu thinks maybe a gtk+ bug
<seb128> larsu, upstream issue?
<seb128> k :-/
<larsu> maybe?!
<seb128> Company might have an idea?
<larsu> gtk_widget_show(popup) is definitely called
<larsu> unlikely...
<larsu> thinking it might be a desrt issue
<seb128> should be easy to have a small testcase with menu + popup
<seb128> and get desrt to try on his fedora
<larsu> good idea
<larsu> it is a desrt bug
#ubuntu-desktop 2014-10-26
<happyaron> qengho: it's strange that the input bug exist on debian sid but not ubuntu :(
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-10-19
<pitti> Good morning
<TheMuso> pitti: Hey there.
 * TheMuso -> EOD.
<pitti> hey TheMuso, have a nice evening!
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> re didrocks ;-)
<willcooke> morning
<seb128> hey willcooke
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> Laney, are you en route still?
<Laney> HI!
<Laney> willcooke: HERE!
<willcooke> hi Laney
<willcooke> Laney, let me know if you guys are missing anything
<Laney> sleep
<willcooke> :)
<didrocks> morning Laney!
<Laney> hey hey
<Laney> how's it going?
<Laney> good journey back?
<didrocks> yeah, uneventful :)
<pitti> bonjour didrocks et seb128 -- bien rentrè ?
<pitti> hey Laney, hello willcooke
<didrocks> pitti: très bien, merci ! comment était ton week-end ?
<pitti> happy werewolf week!
<seb128> pitti, salut, oui ! et toi, bon w.e ?
<seb128> hey Laney, how is London this week?
<seb128> Laney, how as your day out of the capital? ;-)
<pitti> didrocks: beaucoup de voyage, on était à Dresden pour le 60ème anniversaire de ma tante
<pitti> didrocks: donc un peu fatigué, mais je vais bien, merci !
<didrocks> :)
<Laney> hey seb128
<Laney> looks the same as before :P
<Laney> someone has drawn some art on the wall next to turing
<seb128> sounds cool
<Laney> outlines of some people or something
<seb128> oh, I miss the office today!
<Laney> and it was great to be home for 23 hours :)
<Laney> went climbing
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> I went to play some tennis yesterday, was good as well ;-y)
<Laney> \o/
<davmor2> seb128: willcooke: what was the result of the conversation regarding mediascanner 2  do we need a bug for it if popey didn't beat me to it?
<willcooke> davmor2, seb128 - did we ever get to the bottom of why it was installed?  Was it the sdk after all?
<davmor2> willcooke: yeap sdk installs it
<willcooke> oki
<seb128> it seems to be, a bug wouldn't hurt but ideally it's something to ask the unity api team about
<willcooke> what he said.  A bug seems to be a reasonable place to track
<davmor2> seb128: right that was it thanks
<seb128> yw
<willcooke> davmor2, if you can open a bug, I will chase with the API tedg
<willcooke> erm team
<willcooke> can't tab-complete words I'm thinking of in my head it seems
<willcooke> ;)
<davmor2> willcooke: I know right you need to make that happen
<willcooke> That would be so nice, just hold down tab all day and all my emails and spreadsheets write themselves
<darkxst> seb128, no not yet, havent been able to reproduce gdm crash here
<seb128> hey darkxst
<seb128> unsure what you refer to, I probably pinged you days ago and lost context
<darkxst> seb128, gdm crasher on e.u.c
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> k
<seb128> I guess it's going to be in the GNOME Remix release then :-/
<pitti> for a few days now, locking the screen (through suspend or user switching) requires unlocking with password twice -- once through classic screensaver (new and undesired) and then through the lightdm-like unity saver
<pitti> is that a known regression?
<seb128> no
<pitti> tjaalton: ^ you had that too, right?
<willcooke> humm, Trevinho had fixed that once ^^^^
<seb128> pitti, does it do the same if you ctrl-alt-l?
<darkxst> seb128, I don't think its fatal
<pitti> seb128: no, that seems to work
<seb128> darkxst, no but it's the top report so it's spamming users with apport prompts, but it's your call to claim that a non issue
<seb128> willcooke, no, the other issue was a lightdm regression and it would lead to a double unlock but greeter and unity lock
<seb128> not gnome-screensaver
<pitti> seb128: oh, user switching seems to work too,  it's just on resume then
<willcooke> seb128, ah, kk
<darkxst> seb128, not claiming it a non-issue, but hard to debug if can't reproduce
<pitti> meh, and now after user switching the unity panel froze
<seb128> pitti, backtrace?
<pitti> seb128: of unity-panel-service, or compiz?
<seb128> u-p-s if it's only the panel
<pitti> integrated menu still shows, but it doesn't react to clicks
<seb128> hum
<seb128> like you can click on indicators, menu popdown but you can't select items?
<pitti> #1  0x00007fba84b7b1ec in g_main_context_iterate (priority=2147483647, n_fds=3, fds=0x1d1d8a0, timeout=<optimized out>, context=0x1b74770) at /build/glib2.0-ajuDY6/glib2.0-2.46.1/./glib/gmain.c:4135
<pitti> uninteresting
<pitti> seb128: I mean that it reacts to changing window titles and showing the top-level menu items
<tjaalton> pitti: no, mine is that after unlocking I get a dialog like on this http://askubuntu.com/questions/230270/immediately-after-login-my-12-04-lts-desktop-asks-for-my-password-for-authenti
<pitti> but it's completely inert to clicking on indicators
<seb128> can you open it with the keyboard?
<tjaalton> though my uid is same on passwd & net
<pitti> tjaalton: ah, I sometimes have that too
<pitti> seb128: how does that work? pressing alt doesn't do anything (but I don't know if it does normally)
<seb128> pitti, alt-f10 should
<pitti> seb128: interesting, that works
<seb128> k, can you click with the mouse in apps?
<seb128> or is it just the panel?
<pitti> and I can e. g. operate the sound indicator with the keyboard
<seb128> seems like a mouse issue more than unity one
<pitti> seb128: just the panel, mouse works in general (terminal, browser, etc.)
<seb128> weird
<seb128> never saw that
<seb128> no idea what it can be
<seb128> also user switching here doesn't lead to a gnome-screensaver dialog for unlock
<pitti> seb128: another user switchign back and forth and it works agin *shrug*
<seb128> did you activate a11y?
<pitti> anyway, user switching indeed doesn't do the double lock thing
<pitti> seb128: not knowingly
<seb128> it would always use gnome-screensaver if that was the issue
<seb128> so it's only on lid close suspend?
<pitti> that's what I had over the weekend, yes
<pitti> just tried suspend from the indicator, that also works
<pitti> so apparently specific to the lid
<seb128> does it still do it with the lid?
<seb128> fun, I also have you 'can't click on unity elements' now :-/
<pitti> seb128: can't take it out of the dock right now, but I'll try in a bit
<seb128> pitti, you can change the settings to suspend on lid close on power if you want to test without undocking
<seb128> or does it inhibit that when using external monitors?
<pitti> ah
<seb128> shrug, my mouse clicks is also buggy on unity elements, I wonder if that's due to the user switching
<pitti> control center already says to go to suspend when closing the lid, so apparently the dock just generally inhibits that
<seb128> I think it's the external monitor
<pitti> seb128: I didn't try the launcher, just the panel
<seb128> pitti, locking/unlocking fixex my clicking
<larsu> good morning!
<larsu> errm, "morning"
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, ^ I hope it's not a regression from the recent grab/lockscreen fixes
<pitti> seb128: ... so in conclusion, larsu will fix that
<seb128> hey larsu, how are you?
<seb128> pitti, indeed!
 * pitti ^5s seb128 and larsu
 * seb128 ^5 pitti and larsu
 * larsu is afraid of pitti
<seb128> larsu, did you have a good flight back/w.e? feeling better?
<larsu> seb128: slept a lot on the weekend and feel better now (but still not all the way healthy)
 * pitti howls, it's werewolf week
<larsu> pitti: are you in London?
<didrocks> hey larsu!
<pitti> larsu: no, just went back from Dresden to Augsburg yesterday, I skipped the release sprint
<larsu> bonjour didrocks!
<larsu> pitti: ah ok. We put Laney there as you representative ;)
<Laney> hey larsu!
<seb128> pitti, can you try if you do ctrl-alt-l if you can open the indicators in the lock by using the mouse? and if then it works again in the session after unlocking?
<cyphermox> pitti!
<Laney> apw is just saying that he has this bug
<seb128> oh, cyphermox is up ... in London?
<Laney> the double unlock thing
<cyphermox> seb128: yeah.
<larsu> hi Laney! How's the office this week?
<seb128> Laney, double unlock or different unlock?
<Laney> g-s then unity
<seb128> Laney, is that on lid close also?
<Laney> yes
<seb128> k, I don't have lid close set to suspend
<seb128> so never tried that
<Laney> so does he
<seb128> Laney, does it do it for you as well?
<Laney> never seen that
<larsu> seb128 is the only person in the world with that configuration
<seb128> when did he start?
<seb128> larsu, what? lid close not suspending?
<larsu> ya :)
<seb128> I'm the online one wanting to walk from big table to meeting room with my laptop under my arm and my IRC connection to stay up?
<seb128> weird... :p
<Laney> he says it was since he got a new drive that sometimes takes longer to resume
<seb128> so not a recent regression?
<seb128> did he report a bug?
<Laney> maybe not
<Laney> dunno
<willcooke> I noticed an issue last week where if I had the the "restart or shutdown" U7 dialogue on the screen and then I closed the lid then when it woke up again I couldn't click on the close button.  Might that be related?  Trevinho was working on that
<Laney> oh, seems to be here
<seb128> here?
<Laney> apw that is
<seb128> oh, ok
<seb128> willcooke, that bug was fixed with friday's landing
<seb128> bug 1505234
<ubot5> bug 1505234 in Unity "Shutdown dialog prevents unity to lock" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1505234
<willcooke> seb128, right, I was wondering if that might be related
<seb128> I don't think it is, I looked at the diff for that change
<willcooke> kk, thx
<seb128> it's basically "if (dialog_open) then close_dialog"
<willcooke> heh
<davmor2> willcooke: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner/+bug/1507507
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1507507 in mediascanner "Mediascanner2.0 on desktop makes burning rw dvd impossible" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> thanks davmor2
<Laney> seb128: Trevinho: we gots a bug number now https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1507514
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1507514 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity and gnome-screen saver both triggered on resume" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> Laney, can you confirm if it's a recent regression or not?
<seb128> like something that got screwed in friday's landing
<seb128> or if that started before
<Laney> seb128: before
<seb128> k, good
<Laney> it was probably just exposed for apw when he got the new drive which triggers whatever condition
<Laney> don't know if anything else changed for pitti to make it more likely now
<seb128> so it just coincidence that pitti started getting it as well
<seb128> need to go for some errands and lunch
<seb128> bbiab
<apw> seb128, Laney, right, i assume this is a timing issue that "my disk is incredibly slow after resume for a bit" is exposing
<Laney> anyway
<Laney> does unity drop the screensaver name on suspend or something?
<Trevinho> seb128, Laney: looking at the lockscreen thing. Unity changes shouldn't have caused that, but.... maybe I missed something
<Laney> Trevinho: I don't think it's new
<Laney> still seems annoying though
<darkxst> you have potentially three apps sharing org.gnome.screensaver namespace
<Trevinho> damn thunderbird now starts fullscreen here and I don't know how to unfullscreen it (F11 doesn't work there) nor workaround in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/196058
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 196058 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Thunderbird starts in a full-screen mode and cannot be restored" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> darkxst: I would think that unity holds it the whole time though, so g-s can't get involved
<Laney> we allow gnome-screensaver to be replaced but not the other way around (IIRC)
<darkxst> Laney, not if you somehow release it on suspend or what not
<Laney> that's what I asked :)
<darkxst> Laney, I didnt quite get that far through scrollback before replying
 * Laney nods
<darkxst> how did the sprint go?
<qengho> good morning.
<seb128> hey qengho, had a good trip back?
<qengho> seb128: The transit was fine. The two hour delay before it was annoying. How about yours?
<seb128> mine was uneventful, which is good
<qengho> I think coming back was my 50th transit over the Atlantic.
<Laney> darkxst: not bad, mainly fixed bugs instead of having meetings which was nice ;-)
<Laney> hey qengho
 * Laney has just been tossed
<qengho> hiya, Laney!
<attente> hi
<qengho> Good morrow, attente.
<attente> hey qengho
 * Sweet5hark had an extra night of being stranded at london heathrow. :/
<seb128> hey attente
<seb128> Sweet5hark, what happened there?
<attente> hi seb128
<seb128> had a good saturday/trip back?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: tube was temporarily closed due to "congestions" at paddington, which caused me delays and confusion, missing the Heathrow Express. When I arrived in the terminal it still said "priority boarding at B26". when I was at the desk, the clerk said (after typing for 45 seconds on his terminal): "its 14:06, the flight was closed at 14:05, go to the ticket desk and buy a rebooking ..."
<seb128> urg
<Sweet5hark> ... so rebooked for the next day (no flights on same day) and stayed at a airport hotel for 55 pounds (better than going back to london for 35 pounds alone and then trying to find a hotel).
<seb128> yeah, that's quite cheap hotel price for London
<didrocks> (and even more for an airport…)
 * Trevinho got the uncle badge.
<didrocks> congrats to the parents! I'm sure you played a key part into this :)
<GunnarHj> cyphermox: A thought about bug #1465530: The installer does really not need to set LANGUAGE at all. It's sufficient that it sets LANG (with a valid value) and a bunch of LC_* variables if applicable.
<ubot5> bug 1465530 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Content in /etc/default/locale not correct for zh and pt locales" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1465530
<willcooke> Trevinho, \o/
<cyphermox> GunnarHj: done this way rather than LC_* on purpose.
<GunnarHj> cyphermox: I don't understand "rather than LC_*".
<Trevinho> :)
<cyphermox> well, you don't necessary need to set LC_*, and LANGUAGE is used for fallback languages.
<cyphermox> I english bad, sorry :)
<GunnarHj> cyphermox: Yes, LANGUAGE is used for fallback languages, and since the installer only sets one language, the use of that variable is redundant.
<cyphermox> sure, but it's there.
<GunnarHj> cyphermox: LC_*, OTOH, need to be set since the installer 'guesses' the regional formats based on the selected time zone.
<GunnarHj> cyphermox: That is, if the user selects a place which does not match the selected language, LC_* need  to be set. At least that's how it has worked for a few cycles now.
<cyphermox> I haven't changed anything in how things are supposed to work normally, I only fixed a bug in a specific code path for pt and zh
<cyphermox> something that was very broken
<GunnarHj> cyphermox: Ok, understood. Yeah, it was very broken...
<GunnarHj> seb128: Is there a need to change anything due to bug #1507500, considering that the causing localechooser bug is about to be fixed?
<ubot5> bug 1507500 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/gnome-language-selector:locale.Error:on_activate:__init__:wrapper:check_input_methods:getCurrentInputMethod:setlocale" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1507500
<seb128> GunnarHj, your call, it still feels like the code shouldn't assert like that just because the environment misses a variable
<GunnarHj> seb128: Ok, it would be possible to make a failure not-fatal, I suppose.
<seb128> GunnarHj, unsure how common those buggy configs can be though, so we can try to fix the localechooser bugs and see if other users still have problematic environments
<GunnarHj> seb128: The line fails as soon as the locale is broken, i.e. when the locale command in a terminal causes error messages. That can happen for many reasons, of course.
<seb128> GunnarHj, it would be nicer to catch that exception and display a proper error about it or fallback to C or whatever makes sense
<GunnarHj> seb128: Yeah, I think it would be nicer to catch it too. That way it will be possible (again) to use language-selector as a tool to fix a broken locale.
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'll fix it.
<seb128> GunnarHj, thanks
<seb128> Laney, worth uploading https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?filename=gsl.debdiff;msg=5;att=1;bug=802326 or is that SRU material now?
<seb128> it's not segfaulting for everyone, though it seems to lead to invalid dates as well
<seb128> it's not an important application so unsure
<Laney> seb128: looking
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Laney> seb128: are you wanting me to sponsor this or you?
<seb128> Laney, if you can do it that would be good, also I was unsure if we want this in wily in which case I should probably dput a 4~wily  rather than waiting on debian upload to be published so we can sync
 * Laney looks
<Sweet5hark> seb128, didrocks: will one of you be at http://www.opensourcesummit.paris/ by chance? or do you know if someone else will?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, I'm not
<seb128> and dunno
<didrocks> Sweet5hark: neither will I, I can ask about ubuntu-fr community if you want
<didrocks> (they have been in the past, when it was still "Paris Capital du Libre"
<Sweet5hark> didrocks: well, hinting them at it just in case cant hurt ;)
<didrocks> like "don't beat this guy" :)
<didrocks> I'll!
 * Sweet5hark just stumbled over this by accident ...
<didrocks> Sweet5hark: on the image slideshow, there are some people from the french ubuntu community
 * didrocks even spotted more friends
<didrocks> (from other companies)
<seb128> Laney, k, I'm uploading, feel free to reject if it's not good
<seb128> oh, saw you commited to debian, thanks ;-)
<seb128> Laney, you didn't reply though on whether that's something that we should get it or delay to SRU/next cycle
<Laney> seb128: I did it
<seb128> Laney, to Ubuntu as well?
<seb128> seems so
<Laney> 19/10 16:20:56 -queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-system-log (wily-proposed/main) [3.9.90-3 => 3.9.90-4] (ubuntu-desktop)
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<Sweet5hark> hmmm, this is weird: https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-staging/+build/8135956 says "failed to build" and "took 10 hours, 42 minutes 3.3 seconds" but there is no log ?!?
 * Sweet5hark retries the build. :/
<didrocks> seb128: I've removed python3-requests 4 from the desktop team ppa, uploaded there by mistake instead of the ubuntu-make one, sorry
<seb128> didrocks, oh ok, I didn't notice but thanks ;-)
 * didrocks needs one of the latest feature for test stability
<seb128> happyaron, bug #1506502 ... you wrote "The status is that fcitx-mozc is not seeded in the images", does it mean you can't type japanese in a live session?
<ubot5> bug 1506502 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "fcitx-mozc is not installed by default on Ubuntu 15.10" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1506502
<happyaron> seb128: no people can't
<happyaron> seb128: neither Korean
<seb128> happyaron, k, was that the case before the switch to fcitx? or was it working with ibus?
<happyaron> seb128: that's the case of switching to mozc from anthy
<happyaron> not about framework
<seb128> k
<seb128> should fcitx-mozc be installed on new installs with internet working?
<happyaron> seb128: yes it should
<seb128> that doesn't work
<seb128> I just did a test install and confirmed
<happyaron> seb128: do we have universe enabled during installation?
<seb128> unsure
<seb128> Laney, ^?
<seb128> happyaron, if we install things  by default they should probably be in main
<seb128> we have a seed for that which include langpacks, libreoffice dicts, etc
<happyaron> seb128: then we need to prompt it (MIR approved)
<GunnarHj> seb128, happyaron: I suspect that that problem is true for several packages which have been added to pkg_depends lately.
<happyaron> though I believe gyp needs some more work to pass test cases
<happyaron> GunnarHj: yep
<happyaron> agree
<happyaron> seb128: pkg_depends packages are not shown on the graph at people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive, nobody is prompting them...
<GunnarHj> They need to be moved to main manually somehow, since no package depends on them.
<seb128> happyaron, hum, k
<seb128> GunnarHj, see what I just said, I think there is a seed for those things
<seb128> but #ubuntu-release should know better
<GunnarHj> seb128: No seed and no depend - that's why it needs to be done manually.
<seb128> GunnarHj, yeah, what happyaron was asking about and what I'm unsure about is if ubiquity downloads things from universe
<seb128> need to go for half an hour
<seb128> bbiab
<GunnarHj> seb128: Right, and for Unity it doesn't. That's why they need to be in main.
<Laney> you don't have universe in the live session
<Laney> I don't think
<Laney> it gets enabled after that
<seb128> Laney, that's not live session, that's things ubiquity downloads to install on the base system
<seb128> <infinity> seb128: It should be seeded in live (and should be moved to main once it is).
<seb128> GunnarHj, Laney, happyaron, ^ I guess somebody needs to do that
<seb128> sorry have to go to pick up somebody, back later
<Laney> yes but it can't download packages it doesn't know about
<Laney> I presume that is the problem
<seb128> right, need to go to live seed and be promoted I guess then?
<GunnarHj> Laney: So the solution ought to be to move the packages to main. They are already MIRed.
<seb128> GunnarHj, what other packages are in the same case?
<GunnarHj> seb128: I'll check the latest pkg_depends changes.
<Laney> GunnarHj: can you make a merge proposal for me to upload maybe?
<Laney> or happyaron
<Laney> I don't want to miss things
<GunnarHj> Laney: What kind of MP would that be? They are already MIRed.
<GunnarHj> Laney: But I can make a list of the latest additions to pkg_depends which I think are affected.
<Laney> GunnarHj: to the seeds lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.wily live
<happyaron> Laney: I guess they need to be prompted first?
<Laney> not really, we'll get a message after uploading the ubuntu-meta
<GunnarHj> Laney: But... Are they supposed to be seeded for all users?
<Laney> if you do it into 'live' then they get installed on demand
<Laney> (more accurately: removed on demand)
<Laney> (from the installed system)
<happyaron> GunnarHj: like all the fcitx stack, they are removed if pkg_dpends not requiring them
<cyphermox> is there a different package we need for Korean or is that also handled by mozc?
<GunnarHj> happyaron: Ok, I see.
<happyaron> cyphermox: fcitx-hangul
<happyaron> mozc is Japanese only
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fcitx/+bug/1356222
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1356222 in libgooglepinyin (Ubuntu) "[MIR] fcitx and related packages" [Undecided,Fix committed]
 * didrocks waves good evening and good night!
<GunnarHj> happyaron, Laney, cyphermox: So, I suppose we are talking about:
<GunnarHj> - fcitx-mozc
<GunnarHj> - fcitx-hangul
<GunnarHj> - fcitx-unikey
<Laney> GunnarHj: 'kay
<GunnarHj> happyaron: Did you see that list? ^ What about the Chinese fcitx engines?
<happyaron> GunnarHj: if space is not a problem, then the one recommends by pkg_depends is welcomed
<GunnarHj> happyaron: Do you mean that it's handled in UbuntuKylin, but not if you select Chinese when installing standard Ubuntu?
<cyphermox> GunnarHj: ubuntukylin and ubuntu are built slightly differently when it comes to which packages are included.
<GunnarHj> cyphermox: Ack.
<cyphermox> so I'm not saying it necessarily all works on ubuntukylin, but some of the packages might be already included there.
<Laney> shall I include those three for now, and we tweak next cycle if necessary?
<GunnarHj> Laney: If we want to be consistent, and make Chinese installs work smoothly, these should be added to the list:
<GunnarHj> - fcitx-sunpinyin
<GunnarHj> - fcitx-pinyin
<GunnarHj> - fcitx-table-wubi
<GunnarHj> - fcitx-chewing
<GunnarHj> - fcitx-pinyin
<GunnarHj> - fcitx-table-cangjie
<Laney> ...
<Laney> this sounds like a lot
<Laney> is there some overlap going on here?
<GunnarHj> Laney: You'll have to ask happyaron about how important it would be.
<Laney> can we sort it out in X please :)
<happyaron> unfortunately no obvious overlap (fcitx-table-wubi needs fcitx-pinyin)
<happyaron> space concerns are the reason I haven't proposed the MP to seed them all...
<happyaron> big fat parts are sunpinyin and mozc.
<Laney> I'm just doing the first three for now
<Laney> seb128: can you promote these please?
<Laney> fcitx-mozc fcitx-hangul fcitx-unikey
<seb128> Laney, on it
<Laney> nice
<seb128> done
<Laney> you rock
<seb128> thanks, you too ;-)
<seb128> still at the office?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> putting in the hours for an early friday ;-)
<Laney> happyaron: where is the fcitx-mozc MIR? ...
<Laney> ah it comes from mozc itself
<willcooke> oki, bugging out.  g'night.  thanks to everyone doing release work
<Laney> seb128: I think you need to promote the source packages and mozc-server mozc-data too
<Laney> unless it's just slow
<seb128> Laney, I wish change-override would do the right thing when trying to promote one binary
<seb128> oh, it's -B
<seb128> Laney, fixing...
<Laney> component-mismatches should show us if there are any remainign problems
<seb128> Laney, done, should be good this time
<Laney> excellent
<Laney> didn't check build deps :P
<qengho> Sweet5hark: http://www.flightdelays.co.uk/flight-delay-compensation
<qengho> ^ Twitter ad. I'm a spammer now! O noes!
<Laney> bah
<Laney> looks like gyp needs fixing
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozc/+bug/1486772 -> incomplete
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1486772 in gyp (Ubuntu) "[MIR] mozc" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Laney> but it is on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.svg
<octoquad> evening, can anybody tell me if a translation fix after the language pack translation deadline will make it before the final release for ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu?
<octoquad> ^ Re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1507736
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1507736 in Ubuntu GNOME "Ubiquity nb-no translation error" [Undecided,Triaged]
<qengho> Zzz
<TheMuso> Morning all, been on for a while, but forgot to announce my presence. :p
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-10-20
<pitti> Good morning
<thumper> o/ pitti
<thumper> strange to see you turning up 3pm my time
<pitti> thumper: yeah, couldn't sleep any more, argh
<TheMuso> Hey pitti.
<desrt> good morning, desktop!
<pitti> hey desrt, how are you?
<desrt> good
<desrt> i am using the fine internet facilities of your country
<desrt> and also its timezone
<didrocks> good morning
<desrt> hello didrocks!
<didrocks> hey desrt, jet lag?
 * desrt looks at the clock and sees 8:54
<desrt> no
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, c,a va ?
<pitti> eek, compose key fail again
<pitti> desrt: ah, where are you?
<desrt> köln
<didrocks> bonjour pitti, ça va, et toi ?
<pitti> didrocks: je me léve à 4h ... mais j'ai dormi une autre heure maintenant
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey didrocks desrt pitti
<desrt> canada has a new dictator this morning
<desrt> that's fun
<seb128> desrt, so the new haircut worked out?
<desrt> seems to be the case
<seb128> :-/
<pitti> didrocks: on a eu une bonne leçon française hier soir !
<pitti> desrt: oh, change for the better or worse?
<desrt> pitti: depends on your viewpoint
<desrt> we replaced principled conservatives with idiot liberals
<pitti> desrt: mine == liberal/left/ecologist
<pitti> (like probably most geeks :) )
<desrt> pitti: all well and good, but do you want a party with a plan or one that just says what it thinks will get it elected?
<pitti> desrt: like I really liked the story about taxing/abolishing coal power plants
<desrt> (which is what we have now)
<didrocks> pitti: quelle était la leçon d'hier ? :)
<desrt> pitti: pish.  that's so 2013 :)
<desrt> i guess i should be happy for the result
<desrt> our new PM is a moron
<seb128> desrt, I read an article about Harper yesterday which stated that he acted against free expression in some ways, or at the paper stated that he made scentific plublications about the climate changes much more difficult and other things to please the oil interest
<desrt> but his party has some good policies
<seb128> didn't know you had such politics
<desrt> seb128: ya.  this was 100% pure don't-let-the-door-hit-you-in-the-ass evil
<pitti> desrt: obviously the former if it's a good plan :) but then again, when new parties come to reign, they pretty much all seem to do the same thing with only minor variations -- this "reality pressure" (which is really "lobby pressure") apparently
<desrt> very glad to see these idiots gone
<desrt> just not 100% happy about the replacement....
 * desrt voted socialist
<desrt> they started the race in the lead, but finished in 3rd place :(
<desrt> i do have one hope, though....
<desrt> canadian politics has become obsessed in the past decade with party leaders
<desrt> mostly because the last party leader was a fascist dictator
<desrt> i can hope that under the new government the rank and file of the party has more power
<desrt> and in that case its leader is not as important
<seb128> I hope for you that the new one is better than the previous one!
<pitti> didrocks: c'était de la description des personnes et choses -- chauve, maigre, les cheveux châtains ou blonde; bande, rayure, triangle, ronde, les coulers, etc.
<desrt> seb128: there is no doubt about this :)
<desrt> but even this new government is the party that voted in favour of our new "anti-terror" law
<desrt> their line was "we don't like it, but we will support it anyway and then when we win the next election we'll make some minor fixes about the things we don't like..."
<didrocks> pitti: tu feras ça avec le monde à la fête des lumières :)
<desrt> at least i am sure that canada will stop being an embarrassment in the world -- no more climate change denial or hilariously over-the-top nobody-is-really-listening-to-canada-anyway russia-hate/israel-love
<seb128> sounds like improvements indeed
 * desrt cleans up the aruiz patch
<desrt> good dose of plane hacking, that :)
<seb128> pitti, -devel is busy and I don't want to sidetrack the langpack discussion but do you have an opinion about https://bugs.launchpad.net/apport/+bug/1507711 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1507711 in Apport "crash_signature should(?) be created for stacktraces missing the first symbol" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> seb128: I'm a bit torn -- doing this in general seems like a bad idea, but maybe there are some cases where we can relax it
<pitti> seb128: I better answer in the bug, hang on
<seb128> pitti, ok
<seb128> I don't know why sometime the first symbol is missing
<seb128> but the examples in the bugs have 4 valids ones and that's useful info, atm we get useless pages about failed retracing
<seb128> didrocks, somebody emailed me about trusty upgrades issues, seems to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-make/+bug/1507871 ... I guess you saw it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1507871 in ubuntu-make (Ubuntu) "python-pexpect 4.0.1-0~ppatrusty2 from ubuntu-make ppa fails to install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> seb128: yep, I've deleted the package for now and moved to another ppa
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> https://github.com/pexpect/pexpect/issues/220 btw
<didrocks> but of course, our pre-pyc compiler don't agree it's not used :p
<seb128> yeah...
<didrocks> seb128: btw, I wonder why we install pexpect by default
<seb128> hplip
<pitti> seb128: j'ai répondé
<seb128> pitti, merci
<didrocks> seb128: well, it's a testing framework, there is no reason to get it installed on user's machine still
<didrocks> (if the testsuite is depending on it, it should just be a build-dep)
<seb128> yeah, downloading the source to see
<seb128> debian bug #555361
<ubot5> Debian bug 555361 in hplip "hplip: Embedded code copy of python-pexpect" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/555361
<didrocks> well, still doesn't justify why they went to the runtime dep
<pitti> seb128: what are "useless pages about failed retracing"?
<seb128> pitti, e.g https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/2ebfd81699a9dba286619318826c3c894a0475a4
<pitti> seb128: oh, and in these cases it doesn't show the stack trace at all?
<seb128> pitti, that's for the one which has ?? then make_protobuf_object<mir::protobuf::wire::Result>  then
<seb128> pitti, no, just those pages ^
<pitti> eek
<seb128> because they is no signature
<pitti> seb128: so, I need confirmation from bdmurray, but I'm fairly sure with the "hybrid" signature we can get better
<seb128> there*
<seb128> k
<pitti> but I wonder why it doesn't show the incomplete stack trace anyway
<seb128> pitti, see e.g http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12863467/
<seb128> "Apport did not return a crash_signature."
<seb128> bdmurray pointed that as being the issue
<pitti> seb128: right; we can't get a real one in this case, but maybe an inferior/non-unique one is better than none
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> let's discuss it with Brian when he's up
<seb128> pitti, thanks!
<seb128> didrocks, let's ask Till once he's online
<didrocks> yeah
<larsu> good morning!
<didrocks> hey larsu
<larsu> bonjour didrocks! Ça va?
<seb128> hey larsu, wie gehts?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi ?
<larsu> seb128: morning! gut, danke. Und dir?
<larsu> feeling much better today
<larsu> most importantly, my throat stopped hurting
<seb128> larsu, auch gut, danke ;-)
<larsu> :)
<seb128> great
<Trevinho> morning
<larsu> hi Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi larsu
<Trevinho> got any time to check gtk rounding corners?
<larsu> ya
<larsu> (in a bit)
<willcooke> morning desktoppers
<Trevinho> morning
<seb128> hey Trevinho willcooke
<willcooke> morning Trevinho, you're up early
<Trevinho> :)
<larsu> morning willcooke
<larsu> willcooke: s/early/late
<larsu> :P
<Trevinho> :)
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<Sweet5hark> moin
<willcooke> Trevinho, andyrock, hikiko -  I was thinking we should kick off the agile process next Monday, i.e. in the X cycle.  I'll send round a meeting invite
<Trevinho> ok
<willcooke> Trevinho, actually, we should probably finish what is already in progress on the board :)
<willcooke> so maybe we take that work as "sprint 1"
<larsu> AGILE!
<Trevinho> yes, avoiding to add new stuff though
<willcooke> Trevinho, yeah
<willcooke> larsu, it's going to be a maze ing
<davmor2> willcooke: or just a maze
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> HEY
<pitti> hey Laney, good morning
<Laney> hey pitti
<Laney> how's it going?
<pitti> Laney: quite alright, thanks (bit tired); how about you guys in the office?
<Laney> don't see any fire yet
<pitti> Laney: where are we between "release business as usual" and "OMGwealldie"?
<pitti> oh, great
<seb128> hey Laney
<pitti> ... suspicious!
<didrocks> morning Laney
<Laney> it's probably working its way through from the underground now
<Laney> hey seb128 et didrocks
<seb128> Laney, do you think we can kill ubuntu-desktop-next from wily before release?
<Laney> what's up
<Laney> ok
<Laney> is it officially deadsies?
<pitti> Laney: half a year on this day I was desperately debugging plymouth shutdown stuff :)
<seb128> seems like, and we didn't solve the issue that the binary screws grub configs
<pitti> seb128: oha? snappification is the new thing?
<seb128> need to confirm with willcooke, hold on
<larsu> hi pitti Laney and Sweet5hark
<seb128> pitti, ubuntu-desktop-next is snappy personal image
 * larsu writes a "good morning" script
<seb128> pitti, so no, that's just not being worked on atm and confuses users
<Laney> ahoy larsu
<larsu> Laney: office still standing?
<Laney> no coffee machine!!!
<larsu> pah!
<seb128> again?!
 * Laney riots
<Laney> yeah, check the group dude
<Laney> :P
<larsu> I hope a telephone has been used and an engineer has been called
<didrocks> waow, found a new bug with ppa: binary copy only including arch:all packages only publish on one architecture, not all…
<seb128> that's outrageous
<willcooke> sorry seb128, back from a poo emergency (babies, not mine)
<seb128> lol
<willcooke> seb128, Laney - right, so yes please, stop the builds now (if poss) and can you give me an indication of how much effort is involved in removing those images?  This is all less important than release work of course
<seb128> willcooke, Laney, the thing is that if we want to stop those images we should remove the desktop-next binary from wily since it nukes grub configs and it would be good if it was out before some users installs it by error
<Laney> go on then
<Laney> delete the seeds too
<seb128> do we need to delete the seed?
<seb128> or can we just delete the binary and stop the cronjob
<seb128> I guess we are going to want to resume those one day
<seb128> so I would like to keep things in place as much as we can
<Laney> why would you want to resume it?
<willcooke> seb128, Laney - can we do it so that it can be switched on again easily if required
<Laney> ...
<willcooke> who knows
<didrocks> seb128: +1
<willcooke> which is the point
<seb128> Laney, because I've been in that company for long enough that I would not dismiss the possibility that whoever ask for the change is going to ask us to undo it next cycle :p
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> there ya go
<Laney> it's you asking for the change
<Laney> :)
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> s/possibility/probability/
<seb128> don't shoot the messenger
<seb128> ;-)
<larsu> don't shoot anyone, please
<seb128> yeah, dude, put that gun down
<pitti> seb128: so want me to remove ubuntu-touch-meta?
<pitti> (it's trivial to re-NEW it next cycle if need be)
<pitti> err, sorry, we just need to nuke the binary
<seb128> pitti, no, just ubuntu-desktop-next binary
<pitti> i. e. we need an upload
<seb128> the ubuntu-sdk binaries are still wanted
<pitti> right
<seb128> ubuntu-touch as well
<seb128> pitti, can you do that one?
<pitti> Laney: should be ok, right? the touch ones aren't on any image that you are preparing
<seb128> also where do we stop the job that produces https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/wily/ubuntu-desktop-next ?
<pitti> Package: ubuntu-pocket-desktop
<seb128> pitti, that we want to keep
<pitti> seb128: ok
<willcooke> yes, keep
<seb128> it's the new seed for the new pocket desktop phones
<davmor2> tseliot: any joy with the intel/prime/nvidia issue?
<Laney> probably upload it to stop building the binary too
<Laney> I turned off the cron jobs
<tseliot> davmor2: yes, I have a workaround for it. Do you have a bug report for me?
<pitti> Laney: yes, on it
<seb128> Laney, pitti, thanks
<Laney> and I guess I will move away the current isos
<Laney> that seems most minimal
<davmor2> tseliot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1507676
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1507676 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Nvidia-Prime not switching from intel to nvidia leading to a black screen" [Undecided,New]
<willcooke> pitti, Laney - thank you gents
 * pitti bows, no prob
<tseliot> davmor2: good, would you like a package for testing?
<Laney> no worries
<davmor2> tseliot: sure
<pitti> W: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/wily/universe/binary-armhf/Packages.gz was corrupt
<pitti> awesome
<tseliot> davmor2: here you go: http://people.canonical.com/~amilone/ubuntu-drivers-common_0.4.11_amd64.deb
<pitti> it already retried like 20 times
<davmor2> brb
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.svg
<Laney> what of this xdg-utils stuff?
<pitti> Laney: eek
<pitti> the recommends and system-image stuff seem okay, but the build-deps aren't
<Laney> pitti: which ones?
 * Laney is just looking at xdg-utils atm
<pitti> Laney: bug 1471476 and cmake-extras
<ubot5> bug 1471476 in libimage-exiftool-perl (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libimage-exiftool-perl" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1471476
<Sweet5hark> seb128: just copied 4.4.6~rc2/vivid to the ppa. Should be SRUed next week, if there are no reported troubles.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, good!
<seb128> pitti, bah, looks like https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu/wily/apport/str_no_decoding/+merge/273076 was not good enough
<seb128> pitti, we get those now https://launchpadlibrarian.net/221338064/HookError_source_ubiquity.txt
 * seb128 hates python encoding issues
<vila> hi there, hitting a wall while attempting to upgrade my laptop from 15.04 to 15.10, after several bugs: update-manager -d is hanging with a python traceback and after telling me my system is unstable and it will try dpkg-reconfigure -a : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12875541
<seb128> vila, hi, try #ubuntu for user questions
<vila> seb128: ack, thanks and sorry for the noise
<seb128> vila, you can also try to sudo apt-get -f install
<seb128> seems like your python3.4 is uninstalled
<pitti> seb128: argh, so for post-processing when copying a .report to a different machine? so this does need a check to only decode if it's binary
<seb128> or try to reinstall it
<vila> seb128: ack, wasn't sure if some investigation of the mostly dead system could help
<seb128> vila, unsure what you did, seems like you remove python3.4 or had an upgrade stopped in middle which let things buggy
<vila> seb128: I only ran 'update-manager -d' the rest followed
<seb128> vila, so maybe your machine was in a buggy state before you did that
<vila> seb128: but got several apport runs for ofono, urfkill and nfs-common, most of them already known bugs
<vila> seb128: well, it ran fine until then, but I got the idea ;)
<pitti> vila: I saw your "me too" on bug 1476010, but this is still completey inexplicable/unreproducible for me
<ubot5> bug 1476010 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "package nfs-common 1:1.2.8-9ubuntu8.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 100" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1476010
<Sweet5hark> seb128: Python3 leads to encoding challenges, encoding challenges lead to surprising runtime aborts, Surprising runtime aborts lead to fear. Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering. I sense much Python3 in you.
<vila> pitti: right, not sure why I have nfs-common to be honest (probably history), want me to comment further on the bug ? (Was planning to do so once the upgrade succeeded but... I'm not there ;)
<pitti> vila: if you have a way to reproduce this (in a VM or so), that'd be most helpful; I tried a lot of different scenarios and they all worked..
<vila> pitti: well, the only place I see that is in my laptop in its current state ;)
<pitti> vila: to clarify, are you running systemd or upstart? (I strongly suspect systemd, but let's be sure)
<vila> pitti: systemd as it became available
<pitti> ok
<seb128> Sweet5hark, lol
<vila> pitti: I remember having to disable ofono while we were sprinting in... Orlando ?
<pitti> vila: bug 1502536  is indeed similar, but I thought back then we had a different reason
<ubot5> bug 1502536 in ofono (Ubuntu Wily) "package ofono 1.17.bzr6904+15.10.20150928.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 100" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1502536
<vila> pitti: I ran into that one as well and subscribed
<pitti> vila: they are effectively the same -- i. e. some situation that confuses invoke-rc.d
<vila> pitti: and was planning on doing the 'apt-get install --reinstall ofono'
<pitti> vila: does that still fail?
 * pitti hopes that it does
<Sweet5hark> seb128: ... or maybe python3 is just a conspiracy to make people write unittests and do fuzzing even on the smallest snipplet of python code.
<pitti> vila: I need to debug it on a machine where it happens; the other reporters apparently already rebooted or something such
<vila> pitti: haven't tried yet, was going to say: "Want me to collect something before I try 'apt-get -f install' ?
<pitti> vila: I think the bugs already have initial logs; I'm interested in a set -x output of invoke-rc.d while it happens, but for that one needs to at least dpkg-reconfigure
<Laney> seb128: can you check if https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=700507#c16 does fix that bug?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 700507 in Crashers "Segfault comparing two files when accessing smb:///" [Critical,New]
<Laney> I didn't test it since you went away :(
<seb128> Laney, sure, let me try to see if I can reproduce again, booting my test laptop
<Laney> thanks
<seb128> yw
<Laney> I think it should be the same as the first patch
<andyrock> good morning all
<Pharmasolin> andyrock: hello
<qengho> good morning
<willcooke> morning qengho
<pitti> willcooke, seb128: NBSed ubuntu-desktop-next
<Laney> RIP
<willcooke> Somebody should say a few words...
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<davmor2> DIE, DIE IN FIRE!!! willcooke is that what you had in mind?
<willcooke> davmor2, ummmmm, not quite.  ;p
<davmor2> willcooke: but without dying in fire it can't rise like the phoenix anew
<willcooke> nice recovery
 * davmor2 hides the rest of his aces up his sleeve for another day then
<willcooke> Trevinho, did I see you had a Push Bullet indicator on your computer?  I have one, but it's not very good.  Wondering what you use, if anything
<Laney> willcooke: what is eviacam?
<willcooke> Laney, http://eviacam.sourceforge.net/index.php
<willcooke> Laney, just being uploaded to Debian
<Laney> oh right
<Laney> this should happen more or less automatically :)
<willcooke> nice!
<willcooke> In to Universe right?
 * qengho fears anything at sourceforge automatically uploaded to Debian.
<willcooke> it's manually going in to Debian
<willcooke> a man is making it happen, not a robot
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> otherwise https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
 * ogra_ already sees us being sued for all these neck injuries
<ogra_> given we are in final freeze you most likely need to request a sync
<Laney> it's not even there yet
<willcooke> this is for 16.04 of course
<ogra_> ah
<willcooke> I'm not *that* stupid ;)
<willcooke> nobody say ANYTHING
<ogra_> whats stupid about that
<ogra_> many syncs will still happen before final i guess :)
<ogra_> people usually only remember the last week that they wanted something :)
<willcooke> hah
<ogra_> (indeed something that is *super* important and was *always* missing !!)
<didrocks> ogra_: for decades
<ogra_> yeah :)
<willcooke> :D:D
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1506502/comments/7
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1506502 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "fcitx-mozc is not installed by default on Ubuntu 15.10" [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> this guy's expression of happiness makes me laugh
<willcooke> \o/
<Trevinho> willcooke: it's probably the same you've. I don't think there are more than one version
<willcooke> Trevinho, well, yours seemed to work.  My doesn't any more
<seb128> Laney, happyaron, did we meant to add those to the iso? I though they were just supposed to be installed by language-selector for japanese installs?
<Laney> they drop out if you don't pick them
<Trevinho> willcooke: it stops time to time... Let me google for it
<Laney> same as for chinese
<willcooke> Trevinho, don't worry about it, no biggy
<seb128> Laney, yeah, I was just concerned about iso size
<Laney> don't make this guy sad
<Laney> look how happy he is
<seb128> lol
<seb128> right :p
<Trevinho> willcooke: this one http://www.atareao.es/ubuntu/enviar-archivos-desde-ubuntu-a-android-con-pushbullet/
<Trevinho> but still it's buggy
<willcooke> kk, thanks Trevinho
<attente> hey
<willcooke> morning attente
<seb128> hey attente
<attente> good morning!
* Laney changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<Laney> hi attent!
<Laney> e!
<Laney> argh, a floating eye
<attente> hi Laney!
<Laney> #nethackjokes
<Laney> attente: I did day 5 last night
<Laney> it's getting tough now
<Laney> how's it going?
<attente> i missed day 7 yesterday D:
<larsu> morning attente
<attente> why's this u-c-c bug still happening...
<attente> we have a new prime minister
<larsu> who is it?
<larsu> ontario or canada?
<larsu> or was that the answer to "why's this u-c-c bug still happening..."
<Laney> #blametrudeau
<larsu> hash tags in irc ... we've come full circle
<attente> the two are directly correlated
<seb128> attente, one with a nice haircut I've been told!
<attente> seb128: yep, that's the guy
<dobey> Laney: i see that most of the commits to lp:whoopsie-preferences are from you. should i bug you about the code, or someone else?
<Laney> try ev first
 * Laney giggles like the dog in duck hunt
<dobey> heh
<Laney> I just fixed some stuff
<Laney> so... can review if really necessary but I think ev or bdmurray would probably be more close to maintainers
<dobey> i'm wondering why it's using POLKIT_CHECK_AUTHORIZATION_FLAGS_ALLOW_USER_INTERACTION when checking if the request is authorized
<dobey> hmm, ok
<Laney> probably bzr blame and find who wrote that :P
<dobey> ahem
 * Laney gets scared that it was him
<dobey> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~daisy-pluckers/whoopsie-preferences/trunk/revision/48.1.2
<didrocks> "dobey" :p
<didrocks> (that would have been fun ;))
<Laney> ah shit
<didrocks> ahah
<Laney> oh no
<Laney> OH NO!
<didrocks> that's not bad either :)
<Laney> I JUST COMMITTED HIS
<Laney> almost
<didrocks> Laney: there is your seal though
<didrocks> the committer id is important
<didrocks> not the fact that you backported an upload commit ;)
<Laney> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~daisy-pluckers/whoopsie-preferences/trunk/revision/47
<dobey> the problem is that it blocks getting the device id
<Laney> it got dropped accidentally and I rescued it
<Laney> go ask ev
<dobey> hmm, ok
<Laney> that flag does mean that you can get blocked though
<dobey> i know, that's why i'm asking about it :)
<Laney> probably don't want to call this for getters, or something?
<Trevinho> Mh, I've been given a friends' PC with trusty installed on it... Well, it can't log-in anymore. The password is right (if I su with his user in recovery mode and then I use sudo from there the pass gets accepted), but... if I both try to login from tty1 or from the greeter, it fails after some time (with no error, just a new prompt in tty1)
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: perhaps check permissions on /etc/shadow and /etc/passwd
<Trevinho> auth.log at the end has lots of ^@..
<mdeslaur> Trevinho: and permissions on /home/username
<qengho> NUL chars sounds like disk corruption too.
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: ok thanks, checking
<qengho> Trevinho: as root, create a new user. Try to log in. If that succeeds or fails, it bisects it nicely.
<mdeslaur> hrm, yeah, odd log
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: shadow: -rw-r----- owned by root and shadow group. passwd -rw-r--r-- root, root
<qengho> Looks fine.
<Trevinho> mdeslaur: home is owned by right user and drwxr-xr-x so all seems fine
<mdeslaur> ok, so that's not it
<qengho> Something screwy with PAM, perhaps?
<Trevinho> qengho: mh I don't know auth.log seems fine
<Trevinho> qengho: is doing sudo from recovery mode works, though (using password); but not sure it's the same thing
<Trevinho> i.e. recovery mode -> su user,; sudo echo foo; ...
 * Trevinho checks with debsums
<qengho> Trevinho: sudo loads many pam libraries in common with login, but follows a few different paths. Test log in with a new user.
<Trevinho> ah, guest mode works BTWQ
<Trevinho> qengho: just using adduser or is there anything better?
<qengho> Just adduser.
<qengho> Trevinho: "No error, just a new prompt". That's suspicious. I think it's succeeding, but you're logging out immediately. Move ~friend shell init scripts aside. I bet there's a "set -e" or "exit" or something in there.
<Trevinho> yes, i was thinking to something liek that
<Trevinho> but it takes a lot of time to do that, so maybe it doesn't succeed
<Trevinho> qengho: for example, lightdm doesn't even stop spinning
<Trevinho> qengho: new user doesn't work either...
<Trevinho> I should probably use debsums to see if anything got corrupted...
<Trevinho> any other advice? as auth.log doesn't say much
<qengho> Trevinho: Ooo! Interesting. It sounds like some PAM-specific network timeout. Like, Friend tried to auth to some DNIS or RADIUS or Kerberos server that doesn't really exist any more.
<qengho> +1 debsums.
<Trevinho> Mh, not really... the setup was pretty standard. He's not a teachy person... SO he just ran ubuntu and updated regularely
<qengho> Still, eyeball "dpkg -l libpam\*".
<qengho> Trevinho: And some "apt-get install --reinstall ...." might be a good idea.
<Trevinho> qengho: most of them are installed, I'd say the important ones are
<qengho> Trevinho: I'm worried about more being in that list than you would expect.
<Trevinho> ah
<Trevinho> in auth.log tehre was somethiung about kwallet missing, but isn't that check default?
<qengho> kwallet isn't important here.
<qengho> Sorry for spamming the channel, folks.
<Trevinho> qengho: so... some errors in auth.log include pam_winbind ... get password ... returned a password .. . and finally "internal module error (retval = PAM_AUTHINFO_UNAVAIL)
<seb128> GRRRRR
<seb128> Laney, ok, I give up on that nautilus smb thing, I just wasted 3 hours trying to get samba crap to work and it doesn't
<Laney> bah
<seb128> I can't reproduce it
<Laney> you have the right nautilus yes?
<didrocks> :/
<seb128> yes
<Laney> sucks
<Laney> thanks for trying hard!
<seb128> I can't get f**** nautilus to list workgroup content at all
<seb128> I get access denied
<seb128> it seems like an empty netbios name leads to issues to browse
<seb128> I guess you need to be in an environment with a group controler
<seb128> so the buggy machine isn't what creates the group
<seb128> I tried to do that but then it only list my machine and not the buggy one
<Laney> :/
<Laney> I'll just commit this as it is
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> going for some exercice before exploding the laptop against the wall
 * seb128 really annoy
<seb128> it's blue sky outside and I wanted to go for some exercice and now I'm stucked because of the meeting in 35 min grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> going for half an hour at least
<didrocks> enjoy seb128 :)
<didrocks> take some fresh air
<seb128> see you for the meeting, might be some minutes lates
<seb128> yeah, I really need it
<seb128> hate smb and meetings :p
<xclaesse> Just upgraded to 15.10, is it me or mouse acceleration changed?
<qengho> Trevinho: did you follow that "winbind" and "unavailable" error anywhere? That sounded suspicious. Consider removing that pam module.
<qengho> Trevinho: also fits my network-timeout hypothesis as to cause of the delay before next prompt.
<Trevinho> mh,yeah
<willcooke> urgh, meeting time already
<willcooke> one zsec
<willcooke> sec
 * larsu hums the meeting tune
<didrocks> everything is z<something> now
<didrocks> it's all due to Laney!
<Laney> zzzzzzZzzzzZZzzzZZzzz
<Laney> zleepy, you are feeling zleepy
<larsu> it's all due to hermann
<larsu> Laney: going this week btw?
<Laney> good idea
<willcooke> #startmeeting Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-10-20
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct 20 15:32:42 2015 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-10-20 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call:  andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, didrocks, fjkong, happyaron, hikiko (out), laney, larsu, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso (out), tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<qengho> Dang.
<FJKong> Duang
 * larsu rolls
 * didrocks calls
<andyrock> \o
<dgadomski_> o/
<Sweet5hark> o/
<desrt> hihi
<willcooke> ok, so I don't suppose many people have an update other than "went to a sprint".  So I think it would be better if we use this time to see if anyone needs anything before the release
<willcooke> If you have bullet points ready, then please paste, if you have release issues, please ask during your go
<willcooke> let's gooooooooo
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-10-20 | Current topic: andyrock
<seb128> (back, sorry some minutes late)
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> * syncing some branches with trunk
<andyrock> * try to reproduce some bug that has been reported about corrupted desktop files and leak in unity
<andyrock> * redoing my gmail filters for launchpad
<andyrock> * finishing up the branches to properly handle reboot dialog in unity
<andyrock> eof
<willcooke> thanks andyrock
<willcooke> Need anything for release?
<andyrock> nope
<willcooke> coolio
<willcooke> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-10-20 | Current topic: attente
<andyrock> an ubuntu mug to celebrate
<andyrock> :D
<attente> hi hi
<attente> filed https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=756579, revisions in progress
<ubot5> Gnome bug 756579 in Widget: GtkMenu "GTK should let GDK position menus" [Normal,New]
<attente> support some phone-specific pixel formats in gtk-mir
<attente> fixed gtk-mir crashing on touch input, to do: add better support for touch input in general
<attente> (eof)
<desrt> attente: need any help on the popup positioning bug?
<desrt> (good work there, btw)
<attente> not right now, i want to focus on making the requested revisions right now
<desrt> ok
<attente> but thanks!
<willcooke> thanks attente, anything needed for release?
<larsu> attente: phone has different pixel formats than the desktop?
<desrt> thanks for doing it.  that has been needed for a long time :)
<attente> nothing for release
<attente> larsu: yeah, the phone seems to desire ABGR instead of ARGB (or vice versa, i can't remember)
<willcooke> thanks attente
<willcooke> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-10-20 | Current topic: desrt
<larsu> attente: hilarious
<desrt> - on eurotime for the next two weeks
<desrt> - went to a sprint
<desrt> - glib release
<desrt> - wrote support for runtime profiles (read: pam modules) modules for dconf
<desrt> - bugs
<desrt> (eof)
<willcooke> thanks desrt, all good for release?
<desrt> nothing from me
<willcooke> thx
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-10-20 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey, I hope you all had a nice and productive sprint :)
<willcooke> we missed you :)
<dgadomski> I hope I will make it the next time
<dgadomski> * recently I was investigating a polkit issue in relation with pam_vas, got verbose logs this morning. Will prepare a lp bug describing this after analyzing it
<dgadomski> * in the meantime I got more feedback regarding hotfix for bug #1337873, going to prepare a debdiff for SRU
<ubot5> bug 1337873 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "Precise, Trusty, Utopic - ifupdown initialization problems caused by race condition" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337873
<dgadomski> EOF, thanks
<willcooke> thanks dgadomski
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-10-20 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> ubuntu make:
<didrocks> - new release (15.10), various framework fix described in previous team meeting.
<didrocks> - add functionality to export command variables on docker tests + small test fix.
<didrocks> - gave a way to test external contributor branch through our jenkins infra (pep8, small, large).
<didrocks> - get some back and force with contributors. 2 new external PR will be in next release!
<didrocks> misc:
<didrocks> - fix a couple of crashers in add-apt-repository when adding wrong args.
<didrocks> - gconf fix for ugprade issue introduced when porting to python3.
<didrocks> - git bisecting for intel card plug in/plug out issue. Found the commit and robert did backport the fix!
<didrocks> - python 3.4.3 over LTS regresssion tests and continuated discussion on the fix. Now fully done, phew!
<didrocks> - help the community team with some script and cross-build env issues during the sprint.
<didrocks> nothing for release :)
<willcooke> thanks didrocks
<willcooke> #topic FJKong
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-10-20 | Current topic: FJKong
<FJKong> pinyinsearch code update, fix icon problem with help of androck
<FJKong> sogou input method, working on apng now
<FJKong> pinyin search code still need review
<willcooke> FJKong, eof?
<FJKong> yes
<FJKong> eof..
<willcooke> FJKong, all ok for release?
<FJKong> willcooke: I am not sure if pinyin search can go into release
<willcooke> FJKong, we can at least get it in the archive and ask for testing
<willcooke> sorry, that was a question
<willcooke> can we.... ?
<FJKong> willcooke: that's will be fine
<willcooke> cool
<willcooke> thx
<willcooke> #topic happyaron
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-10-20 | Current topic: happyaron
<willcooke> #topic larsu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-10-20 | Current topic: larsu
<willcooke> oops, sorry Laney - will come to you next
<larsu> ts ts ts
<larsu> can't go without Laney
<larsu> * was at a sprint
<larsu> * not very productive since then (shaking the cold!)
<larsu> * need a beer before release
<Laney> winning?
<larsu> </larsu>
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> thanks larsu
<larsu> Laney: ya
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-10-20 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> currywurst saves all
<Laney> hi I didn't write a nice update this time sorry :(
<larsu> Laney: not the vegans, alas
<Laney> I was at the sprint and fixed some stuff, mainly random crashers
<Laney> and also did some improvements to the sponsor queue which made lots of old merge proposals we missed over time come up
<Laney> this makes me feel bad :(
<Laney> it also made the queue crash for a week which dholbach noticed today, that also makes me feel bad
 * seb128 hugs Laney
<Laney> BUT i fixed it and pitti helped out!
<larsu> grouphug!
 * Sweet5hark grouphugs as advised.
 * pitti hugs everyone
<larsu> meetingology: grouphug!
<meetingology> larsu: Error: "grouphug!" is not a valid command.
<larsu> pfffffffffff
<andyrock> :bear:
<Laney> and this week we're fixing random bugs again, nothing really bad seems to hav ehe happened yet
<pitti> Laney: shhht, don't say it that loud :)
<Laney> (sorry my network blipped in the middle of that one)
<seb128> that's because you were not supposed to say it :p
<Laney> just pushed that nautilus fix to not crash when browsing some samba stuff
<Laney> probably will SRU it
<Laney> another respin coming today!
<Laney> and jibel pointed this out earlier: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/testers
<Laney> i.e. more people should test isos :)
<Laney> no desktop team in there
<Laney> that is all
<seb128> I'm testing, just not bothering with paperwork
<Laney> reporting bugs in the iso tracker is good
<seb128> well, I do file bugs and fix things I hit, fixed an ubiquity issue yesterday
<Laney> people here actually look at those
<seb128> but point taken
<Laney> it just makes the little bug icon appear there
<seb128> right, I just need to learn how to use that site again
<Laney> oh there's some polkit thing which cyphermox is looking at now too
 * Laney would have to learn too
<willcooke> Laney, how does one become an ISO tester?
<Laney> ⚡⚡⚡⚡⚡⚡
<desrt> bzzt
<larsu> download iso, test it
<Laney> think anyone can?
<Laney> what happens if you log in to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ ?
<willcooke> Registration successful. You are now logged in.
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> ok, I'll read that page
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-10-20 | Current topic: qengho
<Laney> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/347/builds/104948/testcases/1301/results
<Laney> if you see the form there it should work for you
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<Laney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Walkthrough
 * willcooke downloads the iso
<qengho> - Cr 46.0.2490.71 progressing. Drops some translations. Constructing diffs from Launchpad to re-fill.
<qengho> - Firefox release dry-run. Not too bad. I'll try to take up pre-release builds soon.
<qengho> - Firefox NPAPI and (separate) Flash Player end-of-life during 16.04 support chatter.
<qengho> EOF
<willcooke> thanks qengho
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-10-20 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> had a great and productive week in London, we should do that more often!
<seb128> • tested wily desktop/isos
<seb128> • lot of launchpad bugs/e.u.c reviews and fixing (hexchat, evolution apturl, gnome-bluetooth, language-selector, gvfs, ...)
<seb128> • landed notify-osd icon mute icons
<seb128> • updated translations for packages not using langpacks
<seb128> • quite some samba testing frustration, hating unreliable old techs...
<seb128> • nothing on my list left for wily, next catching up on phone work (settings mostly) and started merges/updates work for x-serie
<seb128> </wily_cycle>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-10-20 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> - see blueprint: some docviwer, MIR-or-die and release branch discussions, killed gconf upstream
<Sweet5hark> - ported unity menu integration to gtk3 backend for LibreOffice 5.1/x-series
<Sweet5hark> - some crasher triage for 5.0/trusty
<Sweet5hark> - upstream code review
<Sweet5hark> - bumped LibreOffice 4.4.6/vivid to the ppa
<Sweet5hark> - usual calls: approving TDF budgets for another quarter, ESC call ...
<Sweet5hark> - Hamburg Hackfest preps, coordinating later Hackfest dates, 2. Open IT Summit (Berlin) preps
<Sweet5hark> - no wily release blockers that Im aware of.
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<willcooke> thanks Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> and yes: London sprint was awesome
<willcooke> #topic TheMuso
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-10-20 | Current topic: TheMuso
<willcooke> * Continued accessibility profile work for 16.04, spending most time on implementing a GSettings backend for Orca, and drafting out API/functionality implementation details.
<willcooke> * Spent a little bit of time fixing packages in universe that FTBFS, mostly speech related, and network-manager-openvpn which I do use on occasion.
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-10-20 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Added mode to cups-browsed which creates local print queues with IP addresses instead of host names, as the phone has local host name resolving problems, most probably as avahi-daemon is not permanently running.
<tkamppeter> - cups-filters: Worked on functionality for cups-browsed to save user-cvhanged options settings on the queues which it generated, so that the options get conserved, when cups-browsed takes down these queues when the remote printers disappear and re-creates them when they re-appear.
<tkamppeter> - Ubuntu Touch: Discussed problems with printing on the phone: avahi-daemon running on-demand needed, sub-processes from cupsd fail with "command not found".
<tkamppeter> - Bugs? - Not this time, nothing severe enough to rush into the release.
<willcooke> thanks tkamppeter
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-10-20 | Current topic: Trevinho
<Trevinho> · Fixed a memory leak in unity-panel-service (when creating dropdown menu entries)
<Trevinho> · Done reviews to seb128 u-s-d branches
<Trevinho> · Some fixes in the compiz selective-grabs branches
<Trevinho> · New unity (indicator-session) trusty SRU
<Trevinho> · Compiz pointer size/theme update support
<Trevinho> · CSD shadows on gtk windows with headerbar
<Trevinho> 
<willcooke> thanks Trevinho
<Trevinho> Ah, and new compiz /unity landing :P
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-10-20 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Fix release issues
<willcooke> #topic any other business
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting - 2015-10-20 | Current topic: any other business
<willcooke> Thanks everyone for the updates.
<willcooke> I think we should wrap now, unless anyone has any more topics
<larsu> thanks!
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct 20 16:07:19 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2015/ubuntu-desktop.2015-10-20-15.32.moin.txt
<seb128> shape to be a good release, good work everyone!
<desrt> thanks willcooke
<didrocks> thanks guys!
<didrocks> have a good evening guys!
<ricotz> big thanks!
<andyrock> have a good evening all!
<willcooke> cheers andyrock
<willcooke> getting some dinner, then back to see if the ISO has finished downloading for testing....
<Laney> can haz critical bug fix
<Laney> TTYL!
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: Hey dude query on LO why is it that impress and calc open full screen close in the indicator bar, but Writer opens just short?
 * willcooke <--- number 14
<willcooke> I'm going to get to top 10 and then call it a day
<davmor2> willcooke: pfff I was still number 3 and I hadn't done any testing for like 5 years ;)
<willcooke> :)
<davmor2> willcooke: back in the dapper drake days when I started iso testing ..........
<willcooke> bloody window focus
<willcooke> davmor2, how do I get to the screen where I should press f6?  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/347/builds/104948/testcases/1307/results
<willcooke> step 3
<willcooke> Do I need to download the "alternate installer" iso?
<willcooke> I remember that screen from the old days, but I don't see it in the gui installer
<davmor2> willcooke: when the keyboard symbol appears tap any key, only works on non-uefi installs
<willcooke> ahhhhhhhhh
<willcooke> non-uefi is the key
<davmor2> willcooke: UEFI has a much more limited set of options
<Sweet5hark> davmor2: huh? please elaborate
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: fire up a fresh install of 15.10,  click on writer in the launcher and it doesn't open full screen with the title bar in the indicator bar at the top of the screen, however if you open impress or calc it does
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: give me 2 seconds
<Sweet5hark> davmor2: If its about the window being fullscreen or not when started from the dash: that seems to be whatever the window was sized when the app was locked to the dash (at least thats how it is for me).
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/desktop-screenshots/calc.png http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/desktop-screenshots/writer.png
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: so calc and impress have the one behaviour and writer has the other,  this is on the xps13 not sure if that should make a difference and scaling is set to 2 also again incase that makes a difference
<Sweet5hark> davmor2: Hmmm, a/ you dont have "libreoffice-style-human" installed? b/ You seem to have libreoffice-gtk3 installed?
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: this is a fresh install of 15.10 so it looks like something got screwed
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: I'm glad I asked the one question now :)
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: let me see if it is the same on this system
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: hmm not the same on this system
<Sweet5hark> davmor2: As for the fullscreen thing, I dont think that is something that LibreOffice does itself. But the gtk3 and theme thing would be ... unfortunate.
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: so the xps is the same across the board all gtk, this system is all human :(  I wonder if the scaling is the contributing factor here?
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: let me try setting scalling here
<willcooke> right, calling it a day
<willcooke> gnight all
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: it is the scaling,  If I open settings→Screen display and set scaling to 2 it changes to the gtk3 theme here too
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: I'll write a bug up for it
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1508177  I set it against gtk3
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1508177 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "When setting scaling to 2 libreoffice's theme is switched to gtk3" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> jibel: ^ just stumbled across this testing the desktop apps
 * Sweet5hark downloads the ISO.
<ochosi> evening Sweet5hark, still working? :)
<Sweet5hark> ochosi: yeah :/
<ochosi> wowza
<ochosi> i'm just "slacking off" contributing to my favorite projects ;)
<qengho> return -ETOO_TIRED
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-10-21
<hikiko> hello
<pitti> Good morning
<hikiko> good morning pitti
<pitti> hey hikiko
 * TheMuso -> EOD, later folks.
<didrocks> good morning
<pitti> bonjour didrocks
<didrocks> ça va pitti ?
<pitti> didrocks: ça va bien, merci ! j'ai dormi à 6h30, c'est bon !
<pitti> "bien" (no?)
<pitti> et toi ?
<didrocks> "bient", oui :)
<didrocks> "bien"*
<sarnold> much better than yesterday :)
<didrocks> moi, ça va ;)
<happyaron> Laney: previously we only have Chinese simplified IME preseeded in the iso, other languages are supported via m17n stuff, ibus-m17n (or we can do the same with fcitx-m17n), but people generally think the m17n IMEs does not work.
<happyaron> ah seb is not around
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128
<seb128> salut pitti, wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: prima, danke! und Dir?
<seb128> pitti, auch gut, danke ;-)
<pitti> brb, trying to debug bug 1508075
<ubot5> bug 1508075 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) "crash during network setup in ubiquity wily" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508075
<larsu> bonjour!
<didrocks> hey larsu !
<larsu> hi didrocks, how goes?
<didrocks> larsu: fine! doing some image testing, already spotted 2 bugs :p
<didrocks> one being… decoration icons being on the right, ZOMG!
<larsu> uh oh
<larsu> how can that happen?
<didrocks> larsu: ubiquity only mode
<didrocks> where it handles window decoration
<didrocks> the other one is really weird
<didrocks> fresh install, first login
<didrocks> open apps -> menus are exported
<didrocks> included gtk3 apps
<didrocks> but for the terminal!
<didrocks> starting it with ctrl + alt + t or the dash
<Sweet5hark> moin
<larsu> didrocks: it has a "show menubar" key which might be off by default
<larsu> moin Sweet5hark
<didrocks> larsu: under "general"?
<didrocks> (sorry, I was testing the system in French, obviously :p
<larsu> didrocks: right click menu I think
<larsu> last menu item
<didrocks> larsu: it's on here
 * larsu thinks didrocks understands french though
<larsu> weird
<larsu> than that's a different bug :)
<didrocks> larsu: and so, I can see the menu bar
<didrocks> and it's not exported
<larsu> unity gtk module loaded?
<didrocks> GTK_MODULES=unity-gtk-module
<didrocks> in its env
<didrocks> I have the "Terminal" entry exported
<larsu> I do as well, until I click "Show Menubar" in the context menu
<larsu> but you say this is already on?!
<didrocks> yeah
<larsu> toggle it!
<didrocks> did turn it off
<didrocks> then, I only have the "Terminal" entry
<didrocks> (and it's exported ofc)
<didrocks> but on my main laptop, the option is on
<didrocks> and I have Terminal + other menus all exported
<didrocks> as I would expect
<larsu> hm...
<larsu> so you have nothing until you turn that setting off, then you only have "Terminal"
<Sweet5hark> seb128, willcooke: so, we found bug 1508177 yesterday from testing the ISO. Opinions? 0-day SRU worthy or wait for upstream 5.0.3 (expected to be tagged upstream this week, released next week)?
<ubot5> bug 1508177 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Starting LibreOffice with an empty profile from the ISO creates a profile selecting galaxy, not human as theme" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508177
<larsu> didrocks: what happens when you turn it back on?
<didrocks> larsu: let me wrap that up on a bug report
<larsu> yeah thanks
<larsu> I'll be back in 15
<seb128> hey larsu
<desrt> good morning desktop
<seb128> hey desrt
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, so it's being fixed in our packages not upstream?  If so, can the fix go in today?
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> Sweet5hark, how different do they look?
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: morning.
 * willcooke -> school.  brb
<didrocks> larsu: bug #1508338
<ubot5> bug 1508338 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "terminal doesn't export its own menu on a new install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508338
<didrocks> hey desrt, willcooke, Sweet5hark
<Trevinho> Morning
<desrt> forced air > radiators
<desrt> seb128, willcooke, didrocks, Sweet5hark, Trevinho, larsu, others: hihi =)
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
 * desrt enjoys the n*m thing
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: I have a fix pushed to my PPA, Its still building. No need to wait for upstream for that -- just that LibreOffice needs to build for ~one  day anyway and the new upstream version is around the corner.
<seb128> didrocks, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/ubiquity.png
<seb128> didrocks, lol, ignore that
<didrocks> seb128: see :p
<didrocks> seb128: I think I found something
<seb128> I had the decoration on the left at first, they moved on the right while I was opening the screenshoter
<didrocks> seb128: :p
<seb128> was it like that in vivid?
<didrocks> I don't think it was
<seb128> anyone having a vivid iso around to try?
<didrocks> seb128: confirmed btw
<didrocks> it's when you open another window that they are shifted
 * didrocks updates the bug
<Sweet5hark> seb128: they look different -- galaxy looks more dated than human, then again human isnt looking like a master piece of modern design anymore these days either, so I dont know how noticable it really is in the end.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, screenshots? ;-)
<didrocks> iso tracker is buggy :/
 * Sweet5hark creates screenies
<didrocks> seb128: description updated, feel free to rephrase
<seb128> didrocks, unity-settings-daemon is "<defunct>" in the ps list
<didrocks> "nice" :/
<didrocks> seb128: confirmed
<seb128> oh
<seb128> journalctl has a u-s-d segfault in libpower.so
<seb128> indeed /var/crash has it
 * seb128 gets bt
<didrocks> ok, retargetting the bug meanwhile
<Sweet5hark> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/galaxy.png vs. http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/human.png
<seb128> Sweet5hark, urg!
<seb128> yeah, SRU-0 seems like worth it
<seb128> willcooke, ^ opinion?
<seb128> I would almost argue it's worth a respin :p
<seb128> Sweet5hark, note for next cycle, test libreoffice on the iso at beta time
<didrocks> seb128: I would argue that, basically, if you select a network from the indicator, you have this
<didrocks> or are you on the libreoffice thingy?
<seb128> didrocks, my comment to Sweet5hark was about libreoffice, sorry
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> that was the next bug I was about to open :p
<didrocks> grrrr at that laptop
<seb128> we should have done some iso testing in London :-/
<didrocks> touch screen keeping giving bad inputs…
<didrocks> so hard to test…
<didrocks> ok, timezone is whenever is it…
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yeah :/
<seb128> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12884084/
<didrocks> hard to say if it's in glib or power plugin without debug symbols
<Sweet5hark> seb128: on the upside, I didnt work to get the fix in until 2am yesterday in vain then ...
<didrocks> but yeah, it's a signal it doesn't like it seems
<seb128> didrocks, it seems similar to bug #1436861 that davmor2 reported previous cycle
<ubot5> bug 1436861 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "unity-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in engine_update_composite_device()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436861
<seb128> so maybe it was already in vivid
<seb128> Sweet5hark, yeah, good work!
 * didrocks fights with his screen
 * desrt finds the best phone on earth
 * desrt discovers that it is not available in canada, nor on the frequencies used by her carrier
<desrt> bleh.
<didrocks> seb128: so, yeah, confirmed that it always crash after a while
<seb128> desrt, what phone is it?
<seb128> didrocks,
<seb128>         array = 0x0
<desrt> moto g 3rd gen dual sim 16gb (xt1550)
<seb128>         for (i=0;i<array->len;i++) {
<desrt> ie: no more swapping sim cards when i need a data plan in europe
<didrocks> seb128: ah, I can see how this can go wrong :p
<seb128> of course that doesn't work out well :p
<Sweet5hark> seb128: I dont think we would have found this on the beta: FWIW I did see screenshots of LibreOffice on the beta IIRC. But because of tdf#93145, the human theme was _incomplete_ on beta. That was a known issue.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, oh, ok :-/
<Sweet5hark> seb128: The fix for that was also shipping galaxy, thus adding the missing icons and everything look good -- _except_ on a LibreOffice you only started the first time ever on a virgin image _after_ that fix was in.
<Sweet5hark> seb128: so: only really discoverable with testing the final ISO from scratch from what I see. :/
<Sweet5hark> grgrggr
<seb128> didrocks, if I run u-s-d from vt1 it works, no segfault and decorations back on left :-/
<seb128> with DISPLAY=:0
<didrocks> will be nice for debugging…
<seb128> yeah, and I had a look at that segfault before
<seb128> it's not as easy as putting a null check
<seb128> the devices array is supposed to never be null
<willcooke> seb128, Sweet5hark - If a re-spin is going to happen anyway, let's get it in there.  Otherwise SRU0 will be fine.  Thanks davmor2 for spotting it
<larsu> morning seb128 desrt willcooke
<larsu> thanks didrocks
<seb128> hey larsu
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: k.
<larsu> desrt: which one is the best one?
<desrt> moto g 3rd gen dual sim 16gb (xt1550)
<larsu> biggest battery life for ingress?
<desrt> ie: no more swapping sim cards when i need a data plan in europe
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: keep in mind that the fix is touching the LibreOffice source package, thus 24 hours build time for armhf ...
<larsu> sounds appealing
<desrt> nah.. it's just a cheap phone with a solid build, 2GB of ram, sdcard slot, quadcore, good camera, etc.
<desrt> but the dualsim version is only made for use in india, it seems :(
<Sweet5hark> and indeed: kudos to davmor2 for bringing this on the radar ...
<willcooke> Sweet5hark, ahhh, arm builds.  Yeah, fair point.  SRU it is
<Sweet5hark> desrt: you need to run ingress in the cloud and have the phone only as a client. Everything is going back to 1960ies style big iron mainframes, so why shouldnt you?
<Sweet5hark> willcooke: kk, will make a SRU version then and ping seb128 once the ppa build is finished and the fix verified.
<willcooke> thx Sweet5hark
<Laney> morning!
<larsu> hi Laney
<pitti> hey Laney, good morning
<larsu> oh hi pitti :)
<Laney> hey larsu & pitti
<Laney> how goes?
<pitti> hey larsu!
<pitti> Laney: quite fine, thanks; usual release test install/look at bugs mode
<pitti> Laney: how is the sprint?
<larsu> Laney: good good. Much better than last week ;) how are you?
<davmor2> Sweet5hark: nice you got to the bottom of it then \o/
<seb128> hey Laney
<Laney> pitti: good thanks! heard last night that Ubuntu GNOME doesn't boot though :)
<Laney> and there's some polkit thingy which cyphermox is looking at
<Laney> larsu: great!
<Laney> there's rain today!
<seb128> Laney, what's the Ubuntu GNOME issue?
<Laney> dunno yet
<larsu> finally London looks like London?!
<seb128> is that gdm not coming up?
<pitti> Laney: I followed up to bug 1508075, I can't reproduce it
<ubot5> bug 1508075 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) "crash during network setup in ubiquity wily" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508075
<Laney> cyphermox made it happen
<Laney> maybe he can post steps to the bug
<seb128> didrocks, k, I commented some more on the bug
<seb128> it looks similar to what mterry debugged back then https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=673007#c17
<ubot5> Gnome bug 673007 in general "[power]: gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in engine_update_composite_device()" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> but added back since the change for new upower, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/191328719/unity-settings-daemon_15.04.0%2B15.10.20141030-0ubuntu1_15.04.1%2B15.04.20141127-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, I saw that
<seb128> I can't see what is wrong though, the g_signal_handlers_disconnect_by_data() is still there
<seb128> needs debugging from somebody who understands signals&co better than me
 * seb128 looks at larsu ;-)
 * larsu looks somewhere else
<Laney> apparently it is randomly fixed
<Laney> awesome
<larsu> hm? no need to look at it or are you talking about a different thing?
<Laney> oh no, the gnome bug
<seb128> larsu, speaking about bug #1508327
<ubot5> bug 1508327 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "ubiquity only mode: close/minimize/restore are on the right edge" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508327
<seb128> larsu, would welcome help
<seb128> larsu, the source is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-settings-daemon-team/unity-settings-daemon/trunk/view/head:/plugins/power/gsd-power-manager.c
<seb128> backtrace https://launchpadlibrarian.net/201298582/Stacktrace.txt
<seb128> it's similar to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=673007#c17 which mterry fixed and seemed to have come back in 15.04 with the new upower
<ubot5> Gnome bug 673007 in general "[power]: gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in engine_update_composite_device()" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/191328719/unity-settings-daemon_15.04.0%2B15.10.20141030-0ubuntu1_15.04.1%2B15.04.20141127-0ubuntu1.diff.gz was that new upower changeset
<larsu> seb128: missing NULL check/
<seb128> larsu, ^ summary of the situation
<larsu> array = NULL
<seb128> larsu, well, it's not that simple, the devices array should never be null
<larsu> I bet this function is called after cleanup or something
<larsu> which is why the disconnect() thing was needed back then
<seb128> back then it was happening because signals were not disconnected when the object was freed
<seb128> right
<seb128> I just don't see what changed that make the disconnect() not be enoguh
<seb128> or what can trigger the callback after the cleanup
<larsu> seb128: the disconnect is from the client...
<larsu> the connect() to a device
<larsu> ya this is wrong
<larsu> and again a stupid plugin takes down all of u-s-d
<seb128> yeah :-/
<larsu> I'll try to reprocude this locally
<larsu> but I think I know the patch already
<didrocks> I think I have another transparency missing for larsu: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/tmp/contextmenu.png (I wonder how we missed it)
<larsu> didrocks: → Trevinho
<didrocks> Trevinho: ^
 * larsu hopes this works
<didrocks> I guess there is a bug opened for that? :)
<didrocks> larsu: it's only gtk ones, but I guess that's due to the API change, right?
<larsu> dunno
<Laney> ♥ iso testers
<seb128> larsu, right,         g_signal_handlers_disconnect_by_data (manager->priv->up_client, manager) ... the up_client is wrong there, right?
<larsu> didrocks: api change? this is just a theme issue, no?
<larsu> seb128: no we need that one as well, because we connect to some of up_client's signals, too
<didrocks> larsu: yeah, well, behavior change as the previous version did have transparency
<larsu> we need an additional one when removing devices
<seb128> didrocks, what's the issue on that screenshot?
<didrocks> so something broke backward compatibility (as for what happened in the greeter)
<didrocks> seb128: look at the corners, they are black
<didrocks> not transparent
<larsu> didrocks: ah right ... lots of css stuff changes all the time :/
<larsu> not considered api sadly
<seb128> what corners?
<didrocks> should, but you know my opinion on that
<seb128> the tooltip you mean?
<larsu> didrocks: could be a compiz issue as well
<didrocks> seb128: yep
<larsu> in which case Trevinho is the *even* better match
<seb128> didrocks, that was rounded before?
<didrocks> seb128: it's rounded on the corners
<Trevinho> larsu: well, it's all related
<didrocks> but then, you have black space between the rounded corners and the screen
<Trevinho> so... I've the fix for unity, I need the change in GTK in order to be able to get this working
<didrocks> look at the gradient dude :p
<didrocks> Trevinho: do you have a bug for tracking this?
<Trevinho> not sure, larsu?
<larsu> Trevinho: ya, somewhere on unity
<larsu> Trevinho: are you sure this is the same issue? This has always worked for tooltip-windows, no?
<seb128> didrocks, my view is not good enough to see that, to me it just looks like the tooltip is rectangular ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: you have an internal rounded corner
<didrocks> with gradients
<seb128> I believe you, I just can't see it
<seb128> as said my view is not good enough for those details
<larsu> zoom in!
<seb128> doing so!
<didrocks> yeah, zooming may help :)
<larsu> they should be rounded corners
<seb128> now I see it ;-)
<seb128> right
<larsu> party!
<Trevinho> larsu: it used to work, but maybe they've moved the shadow away from the server too
<didrocks> ok, opening a bug anyway, Trevinho, don't lose that one (affecting unity and gtk thus)
<seb128> does that has something to do with unity?
<larsu> compiz
<Trevinho> I mean even for overrideRedirect windows
<Trevinho> I bet that if we advertise to support _GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS, we'd get that right
<desrt> Laney: hey... do you know anything about this empty.mp3 business?
<seb128> haha
<seb128> "told you so"
<desrt> i got a comment from someone who provides nothing more than a theoretical reframing of the problem without telling me anything that actually broke
<desrt> a canonical employee, no less
 * desrt is not too impressed by that (yet)
<didrocks> Trevinho: bug #1508357 just for your pleasure :)
<ubot5> bug 1508357 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Tooltips have a black squares outside of its rounded corners" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508357
<larsu> desrt: is this about 0 byte files again?
<desrt> yes
<larsu> >(
<Laney> desrt: hahahaha
<larsu> stop caring
<Laney> no I don't know anything about that
<Laney> I didn't send him honest
<desrt> Michi Henning is complaining that empty.mp3 is no longer an mp3 file
<desrt> ...which it wasn't before, either
<larsu> ice man!
<desrt> ya...
<Laney> ice him?
<desrt> waiting to hear back on the bug
<larsu> no violence, please :P
<desrt> i'm getting annoyed....
<larsu> desrt: ignore. This is stupid.
<Laney> probably some testsuite
<larsu> testsuite is stupid, then
<Laney> not saying if it is or isn't
<Laney> be calm
<larsu> I AM CALM
<Laney> coffee machine is fixed
<larsu> seb128: any idea if this bug can be reproduced in another way?
<seb128> at least something works
<larsu> Laney: for now...
<seb128> larsu, no, I would go for the theorical fix and get that landed and see if it works
<didrocks> seb128: +1
<didrocks> quite easy to reproduce anyway on the live
<seb128> unsure why the plugin is stopped though?
<seb128> but that's not new
<larsu> I also wonder why we connect to these signals when colplugging
<larsu> but not when hot
<seb128> buggy maybe?
<seb128> what is upstream doing?
<larsu> the right thing
<larsu> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/tree/plugins/power/gsd-power-manager.c#n281
<seb128> good, let's do that then!
<larsu> calls the same function
<seb128> we should probably backport some of the work done there next cycle
<seb128> though there was quite some refactoring so not to do for this cycle
<larsu> it also doesn't disconnect from the signal that I think is causing the issue :/
<larsu> seb128: ok let me try fixing this one issue first
<larsu> all of this is blind anyway :L/
<larsu> :/
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<willcooke> didrocks, that terminal bug...  seems fine here
<didrocks> willcooke: yeah, I couldn't reproduce after another install
<willcooke> ahh, kk
<didrocks> but the bug is still there, I didn't fake that screenshot :p
<larsu> race!
<willcooke> :D
<didrocks> larsu: well, "session race" even
<didrocks> larsu: because I killed all terminal
<willcooke> desktoppers:  for what it's worth, this should be a list of things to care about today:  http://pad.ubuntu.com/6aWG0SagNg
<didrocks> and retry to start, and in that session at least, this was always the case
<willcooke> If it's helpful, please keep it updated, if not, please ignore
 * didrocks finishes the non english use cases first
<larsu> didrocks: mind trying this patch? https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity-settings-daemon/lp1436861
<seb128> larsu, can you mp it so we can put it in a silo?
<seb128> would make easier to test and put us closer from a landing
<larsu> sure
<didrocks> yeah, that would be easier (I'm in a middle of an install with Internet connexion, so won't be able to test before some times)
<larsu> like I said, not sure if this even works
<didrocks> larsu: you can easily test as well :)
<larsu> just the first guess
<larsu> theres a couple of other problems in this code
<didrocks> just download the iso, start ubiquity
<larsu> but I'd need to reproduce myself
<didrocks> (ubiquity only mode)
<larsu> ah, ok
<larsu> in a vm?
<didrocks> should be the same, check first
<didrocks> you can play like opening text entry from the indicator
<didrocks> seb128 confirmed it easily
<larsu> ok will do once I'm home (can't download the iso in the cafe I'm at)
<larsu> actually let me go there right now :)
<larsu> but please test in between if you're doing that anyway right now
<larsu> bbiab
<didrocks> larsu: I'm afraid I won't be able before leaving for lunch though, but afterwards, should be possible
 * didrocks waits on current install to download and finish
<seb128> didrocks, is there a way to modify the iso to install the deb before starting ubiquity?
<seb128> I couldn't get the issue by restart u-s-d by hand
<seb128> so it needs to be the one in place on boot
<jibel> didrocks, I couldn't reproduce. ARe you using 32 or 64bit?
<didrocks> jibel: u-s-d crash? 64 bits
<didrocks> jibel: ubiquity install mode (not live session)
<seb128> didrocks, jibel, larsu, the issue was already there in vivid, like a race or depending of memory state so not a surprise it's not happening for everyone/consistently
<didrocks> seb128: hum, I guess then stopping at casper bottom, mounting an usb
<didrocks> seb128: I don't see better way :/
<seb128> didrocks, let me try usb-creator/key with persistant storage
<didrocks> maybe cyphermox would have a better clue though, as I guess he's testing also  the ubiquity only mode when making modification
<seb128> cyphermox, Laney, ^
<cyphermox> moo?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, if that works, would be the easiest, obivously
<didrocks> obviously*
<seb128> cyphermox, what's the best way to install a test deb on ubiquity install-only mode before it starts?
<cyphermox> seb128: add break=casper-bottom to the command-line, chroot in and install the deb
<didrocks> I was right \o/
<cyphermox> either that or roll your own iso by modifying the squashfs, extracting files over it and re-squashing it, re-doing the iso
<cyphermox> why does it need to be in ubiquity-only?
<didrocks> cyphermox: it's the only way we found to crash u-s-d
 * didrocks goes for an early run, just updated the iso tracker with use cases I tested
<cyphermox> if it crashes in ubiquity-only it should crash as much in the live session -- ubiquity-only just has less crap around it, because it doesn't start the session completely.
<didrocks> cyphermox: well, maybe this "less crap" is what results in u-s-d crashing
<pitti> cyphermox: you are still talking about the polkit issue?
<pitti> cyphermox: can you reproduce it?
<cyphermox> in other words, my worry is just that if you're trying to fix a bug that was found in the session, yet you test your bug/fix in the ubiquity-only session, you might not hit quite the same thing, but you'd know better, depedning on the bug.
<cyphermox> didrocks: exactly
<didrocks> cyphermox: but happy if you can reproduce it in a live session, we couldn't, please check the bug report :)
<cyphermox> pitti: no, I think it's a different thing they were talking about
<cyphermox> pitti: I added some attachments, I still don't know why it fails/freezes/times out
<seb128> cyphermox, the crash happens when unloading u-s-d plugins, so maybe ubiquity has less plugins active that live session
<cyphermox> certainly doesn't look to be in ubiquity anyway
<cyphermox> seb128: yeah
<didrocks> yeah, bug #1508327
<ubot5> bug 1508327 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "ubiquity only mode: close/minimize/restore are on the right edge" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508327
<didrocks> pitti: if you are curious about what we are talking about ^
<didrocks> ok, really going now, bbl!
<seb128> didrocks, later!
<pitti> cyphermox: right, the ubiquity exception is just a followup and uninteresting
<pitti> didrocks: bien courier !
<cyphermox> pitti: yes
<cyphermox> pitti: but from the strace and dbus monitor logs there should be something to find in there
<didrocks> pitti: seb128: merci !
<cyphermox> pitti: fwiw it was about 4 unsuccessful runs of ubiquity, one after the other. and I had booted in EFI (since it won't make a difference which firmware anyway)
<pitti> cyphermox: wow, ok; I tried on three different platforms (bios laptop, efi laptop, qemu)
<cyphermox> pitti: is udisks2-inhibit likely to break stuff?
<cyphermox> or to be breaking things in systemd land or whatnot?
<pitti> cyphermox: ah, good call; possibly, as that pkills polkit
<cyphermox> yes
<pitti> cyphermox: so if it kills it while a request is pending, that might lead to trouble indeed; but so would restarting
<pitti> cyphermox: that script is ancient already, though; curious that it only pops up now
<cyphermox> yes
<pitti> cyphermox: if you can reproduce it, can you check whether commenting out all the magic and just doing the "$@" helps?
<cyphermox> which is why I don't see why it would be ubiquity that is at fault, or even that udisks2 script
<pitti> SIGHUP indeed restarts it, it's not just a "reload your rules, will you"
<cyphermox> well, we do need udisks2 to be inhibited, otherwise bad things might happen
<pitti> cyphermox: changed timing somehwere -- it's a race
<pitti> cyphermox: yes, I know; just seeing if that fixes the polkit issue
 * pitti thinks how else to inhibit it
<pitti> when I do that for other cases, I SIGSTOP gvfs-udisks2-volume-monitor in the user session
<pitti> but that would e. g. not work for KDE
<pitti> cyphermox: let me think about this for a bit; in the meantime, if you could confirm that this is it, that'd be great
<cyphermox> why is it that polkit doesn't simply handle HUP?
<pitti> cyphermox: there's normally no need to, it inotifys its policy dirs
<pitti> cyphermox: but that won't work for udisks2-inhibit as that does a tmpfs bind mount over the real policy dir
<pitti> to avoid changing anything on disk
* willcooke changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently while updating the bug list for release http://pad.ubuntu.com/6aWG0SagNg
<seb128> larsu, didrocks ok, I can reproduce easily enough on my desktop env now
<seb128> going to make easier to test
<seb128> larsu, didrocks, basically that do it for me
<seb128> - start u-s-d under valgrind
<seb128> - unplug power cord from laptop
<seb128> - gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power active false
<seb128> valgrind is not needed but it slows down things enough that it's more easy to hit
<seb128> I can hit it without it as well
<seb128> basically mix power plug/unplug events with power plugin loading/unloading
<seb128> I tick it in dconf-editor
<seb128> sorry, better steps
<seb128> $ /usr/lib/unity-settings-daemon/unity-settings-daemon
<seb128> - unplug power cord
<seb128> - disable active key
<seb128> - then plug power cord back
<seb128> -> segfault
<seb128> every time ;-)
<seb128> larsu, getting your branch now
<cyphermox> pitti: could we not just kill udisks (or you know, stop it via systemd) and then things would work?
<pitti> cyphermox: no, it'd just come back via dbus activation, and is likely to cause simlar trouble -- i. e. timeout in things which connected to it
<cyphermox> pitti: it's not needed in the install AFAIK
<pitti> cyphermox: the life session surely talks to it
<cyphermox> well, aside from mounting other things
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> meh
<pitti> the thing that really causes the automounting is nautilus these days, via gvfs
<cyphermox> the right answer is for polkit to HUP the right way
<cyphermox> or USR1 the right way
<pitti> and some desktop-ish counterparts
<pitti> cyphermox: there's one thing to try -- instead of pkill -HUP you could try "systemctl try-restart polkitd.service"
<pitti> to restart it right away and  not wait on dbus activation
 * pitti writes that to the bug as well
<larsu> seb128: cool thanks
<seb128> larsu, let me know if you can reproduce using those steps?
<larsu> seb128: fighting with virtmanager right now, but yes :)
<seb128> larsu, you should be able to reproduce on your normal system with the steps I described
<cyphermox> pitti: restarting it in any will just trigger the same race elsewhere
<seb128> so no need of vm
<cyphermox> pitti: but I'll reboot to an iso once more to try
<pitti> cyphermox: I had something simlilar in policykit-1.postinst, where restarting worked much better than just killing
<pitti> cyphermox: so try the restart thing first, and then the "essentially disable inhibition"
<seb128> larsu, you worked on an outdated checkout though, I had to disable 2 plugins to test your fix because u-s-d was failing to start on missing gsettings key
<pitti> cyphermox: the fact that you got these traces actually shows that it was *not* restarted -- otherwise the initial strace (with SIGHUP) would have been overwritten with the new one from the restart
<larsu> seb128: argh how did this happen?!
<seb128> larsu, the fix seems to work, can you commit on top of trunk and mp it so I can put it in a silo? we want to land it for iso respin
<cyphermox> pitti: it doesn't look like systemd is always successful at starting polkit
<cyphermox> sometimes it works, but sometimes you get the logs from systemd saying it's starting, yet no polkit binary running
<pitti> cyphermox: does it attempt to? when I pkill it on my normal system, it always comes back immediately (check journalctl -f)
<pitti> cyphermox: right, starting is the beginning, "started" is success
<pitti> the restart in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/221777296/UbiquitySyslog.txt comes way after the timeouts
<Laney> Oct 20 14:21:06 ubuntu dbus[1414]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1' unit='polkitd.service'
<Laney> Oct 20 14:21:06 ubuntu systemd[1]: Started Authenticate and Authorize Users to Run Privileged Tasks.
<Laney> Oct 20 14:21:06 ubuntu gnome-session[1855]: PolicyKit daemon disconnected from the bus.
<Laney> Oct 20 14:21:06 ubuntu gnome-session[1855]: We are no longer a registered authentication agent.
<Laney> is it this?
<Laney> mmm
<Laney> pitti: I just did "sudo /usr/lib/udisks2/udisks2-inhibit ls"
<Laney> and now NM is broken
<Laney> sorry for poking fingers in the pie if this is unhelpful
<pitti> Laney: NM is broken how?
<pitti> ah, "nmcli con"
<Sweet5hark> phew, my fix into the blind yesterday at 2:00am worked.
<Laney> ya
<pitti> Laney: right, if one kills polkitd often enough, you hit the "respawning too fast" thing
<Laney> it seems to have come up again now
<pitti> and pidof polkitd is empty
<pitti> Laney: anyway, with killing it we always have the chance of interrupting a pending call, so I'm looking for ways to avoid it
<pitti> I have about three ideas which I need to test
<seb128> larsu, ?:
<seb128> larsu, is we want to respin isos we need to get going, can you do a mp or should I do it?
<larsu> seb128: sorry!
<larsu> seb128: doing it now (had irc in bg)
<seb128> larsu, thanks
<Trevinho> larsu: even creating rgba visuals in gtk, the tooltip bg is still dark, that's weird
<larsu> Trevinho: ya... I had feared this would be the case
<Trevinho> compiz/unity doesn't add anything different...
<larsu> Trevinho: theme?
<Trevinho> maybe something with the theme?
<Trevinho> eh, in fact..
<seb128> the theme works fine under gnome-shell
<seb128> the tooltips are round
<Trevinho> I've been playing a little with it, but I don't see the
<Trevinho> ok... then it's something else
<Trevinho> let me check inner gtk better
<larsu> seb128: pushed it
<seb128> larsu, danke, did you mp it as well?
<larsu> seb128: same mp
<seb128> there was no mp before
<larsu> seb128: I pushed over the same branch in fact
<larsu> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity-settings-daemon/lp1436861/+merge/275149
<seb128> oh
<seb128> great
<larsu> didn't I link this before?
<seb128> larsu, thanks!
<larsu> you asked me to make one, so I did :)
<seb128> I might have overlooked it
<seb128> channel was busy
<larsu> ya
<larsu> I might have forgot too
<larsu> Trevinho: tooltips do use gtkwindow, but they (obviously) sidestep all of the csd magic
<larsu> Trevinho: is compiz seeing this as an argb window?
<Trevinho> larsu: I don't think so, let me check
<larsu> weird
<Trevinho> ouch, I've to recompile the whole unity -_-, cmon ccache, work!
<larsu> don't change CFLAGS ;)
<Trevinho> no, I didn't... it's just that sometimes cmake decides that it's the case to rebuild the world
<Trevinho> larsu: not ARGB for compiz, in fact it isn't.
<Trevinho> larsu: I'm wondering which part of gtk doing thsi I missed, I think it was set just once
<larsu> Trevinho: let me check
<larsu> Trevinho: wow it really ties all of this to the shadow
<Trevinho> larsu: yeah, but for some reason if I force to set the rgba visual in gtk_window_set_screen, nothing changes anyway
<larsu> Trevinho: are you sure this is called for new windowx?
<larsu> probably...
<Trevinho> weird, even forcing this inside gtktooltip... same story
<Trevinho> larsu: ok got it
<larsu> Trevinho: what is it?
<Trevinho> larsu: we need to change this inside gtktooltip...
<larsu> what exactly?
<Trevinho> larsu: I need to set the rgba visual inside gtk_tooltip_show_tooltip... not only at first call unfortunately
<larsu> hm good to know that this works, but it sounds wrong...
<Trevinho> larsu: yes, I agree
<Trevinho> larsu: doing it when assigning tooltip->current_window works, but I agree this should be probably at higher level
<Trevinho> err, at lower level.
<Trevinho> do you have anything in mind?
<larsu> I wonder (a) how this worked before
<larsu> and (b) why it works in shell
<larsu> don't have anything specific in mind yet, no
<Trevinho> ah, wait maybe I've found something else
<Trevinho> nope..
<Trevinho> tooltip calls _gtk_window_request_csd, but this shouldn't be an issue
<didrocks> larsu: seb128: I wonder if that worth a respin (the u-s-d crash), it's quite noticeable if you get it crash and not really good for a "quality" sense
<larsu> +1
<larsu> Trevinho: gtktooltip can use the parent window to draw...
<larsu> Trevinho: which doesn't have a rgba visual set on unity because ... well you know :P
<larsu> Trevinho: works on shell because that has rgba windows
<Trevinho> no, I'm using the branch where the parent window has the rgba set
<Trevinho> headerbar is fine, tooltip no
<larsu> Trevinho: are you forcing a new window?
<Trevinho> nope, I'm testing the standard case for now
 * larsu liked that theory
<larsu> too bad :)
<Trevinho> Well, the parent window has rgba set... But it shouldn't matter actually as the visual is set per window, independently from the parent
<larsu> hm, indeeed
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, debs are in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-018/+packages
<seb128> I'm trying those but I get some issues in my test user session
<seb128> like u-s-d a bit slow to start
<seb128> but seems like it's the case after downgrading as well
<seb128> so was probably be there
<seb128> other testers would be welcome
<larsu> Trevinho: dude, this totally works for me
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, there is an issue with unity grabs, when logging back from the greeter after an user switch, every 3 or 4 times mouse left click doesn't work anymore on unity elements (launcher, indicators)
 * larsu should compile before reading code
<larsu> argh
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, doing a screen lock/unlock fixes it
<Trevinho> larsu: so... everything is due to create_decoration in gtkwindow
<Trevinho> larsu: by ensuring that gtk_window_enable_csd is called in unity, but that priv->use_client_shadow is sitll false, it works
<Trevinho> and it covers both the case of the headerbar and of the tooltiops
<andyrock> good morning all
<seb128> hey andyrock
<larsu> hi andyrock
<andyrock> seb128: just on wili?
<andyrock> *wily?
<Trevinho> At this point this covers any issue we have, but..... We'd need unity fix and to introduce _UNITY_GTK_BORDER_RADIUS, which I don't know how to fill
<seb128> andyrock, yes, it started doing that quite recently
<andyrock> let me check, just need 4 minutes to wash the dishes :D
<larsu> Trevinho: right - this was clear though, wasn't it?
<seb128> didrocks, larsu, k, I'm landing the u-s-d fix, let's see if it makes into a respin
<larsu> Trevinho: I quickly tested by enabling rgba for everything and it works like a charm
<seb128> then going for lunch
<larsu> seb128: thanks!
<larsu> seb128: enjoy ;)
<seb128> danke
<didrocks> seb128: enjoy! I'm doing a test here as well, just in case
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> Laney: would like to have your opinion if a respin for the u-s-d crash is possible ^
<didrocks> (bad to see at first install time decoration controls jumping randomly from left to right)
<andyrock> seb128 do you lock the screen before switching account?
<Laney> didrocks: definitely not for it especially
<Trevinho> larsu: yeah, it was, but for some reason I thought I had enabled this for every window, while it wasn't the case
<Laney> didrocks: but if we do one already
<Laney> then yes
<seb128> andyrock, no, just use indicator-session and pick another user
<larsu> Trevinho: ah goit it
<didrocks> Laney: ok, got it, still think it's a bad first noticeable user experience, but I did what I could… :p
<Trevinho> larsu: so what's the plan? Do we fix this alltogheter?
<Trevinho> Or just for tooltips in wily
<larsu> Trevinho: for wily, just for tooltips. Too late for bigger chances
<Laney> didrocks: maybe but it doesn't happen for everyone all the time, so not worth the effort of a respin just for this
<Laney> anyway we get one anyway for udisks so taking this
<pitti> larsu: for the future and https://launchpadlibrarian.net/221863227/unity-settings-daemon_15.04.1%2B15.10.20151012-0ubuntu1_15.04.1%2B15.10.20151021-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<pitti> larsu: the wily fix LGTM, but wouldn't it be more robust to use g_ptr_array_new_with_free_func() for these things, and use a custom free func which disconnects signals and free()s?
<larsu> pitti: very nice catch ;) it's what I had before, but you cannot pass user_data into the free func
<larsu> pitti: and we need user data becasue that's what we disconnect by
<pitti> larsu: ewww? I thought these existed for pretty much everything :/
<pitti> larsu: so, nevermind then, I was just wondering as remembering to do the disconnect everytime you unref sounds brittle
<larsu> pitti: free funcs are g_free() etc ... they don't carry user data
<larsu> pitti: yeah it does indeed.
<larsu> not happy about this either
<pitti> larsu: yes, the free func certainly doesn't, but I thought you'd just need the actual object for disconnecting
<pitti> +                g_signal_handlers_disconnect_by_data (g_ptr_array_index (devices, i), manager);
<larsu> right, the "manager" is the culprit
<pitti> larsu: i. e. the user data you need is the "manager", and there is no ->my_manager field in the device object?
<larsu> pitti: no, the manager is from g-s-d and the device object comes from upower
<pitti> often (seen in udisks a lot) the objects have a back ref to their manager object
<pitti> larsu: ack, thanks; so, "eww"..
<larsu> oh wait... maybe I misread that
<pitti> this just sounds unsatisfactory
 * larsu checks and finds out he was correct :/
<larsu> +1 on pitti's ewwwwwww
<pitti> larsu: worst thing, poke it in with g_object_set_data("manager", manager)?
<larsu> yeah this is what I pondered
<larsu> but didn't in the end because I thought it wasn't worth it
<larsu> ref cycles and all
<larsu> and when not reffing we have the same problem again:
<larsu> we need to clean the manager off the device on exit
<attente> good morning
<desrt> hi attente
<attente> hi desrt
<desrt> how's the weather in toronto?
<desrt> stopped snowing, i hope :)
<larsu> hi attente
<attente> it snowed while we were in london apparently
<attente> hi larsu
<Laney> how's living under the new regime?
 * desrt ponders lunch
<desrt> Laney: meet the new boss.... same as the old boss...
<attente> something like that. we'll have to see...
<andyrock> seb128: can you open a bug about that regression?
<andyrock> i'm not yet able to reproduce it
<andyrock> but I'm on it
<andyrock> I need to move to university
<andyrock> but i'll keep working from there
<Trevinho> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/gtk/unity-rgba-tooltips/+merge/275187
<seb128> Trevinho, can you add some patch headers on why that's needed/bug reference?
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah I wanted to... Then i forgot :)
<seb128> Trevinho, also why do we need that? is that temporary until a proper fix is made?
 * Laney screams
 * didrocks doesn't hear anything
<didrocks> should be silent screaming…
<seb128> who had the left click not working bug while we were in London?
<Laney> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Scream#/media/File:The_Scream.jpg
<seb128> or was it pitti?
<Trevinho> seb128: is there
<pitti> seb128: on the unity panel after user switching? me, yes
<didrocks> Laney: I hate that painting btw :p
<seb128> pitti, right, I had it several times, it's all unity elements and ctrl-alt-l->unlock fixes it ... did you open a bug?
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, it's temporary till we add better unity gtk integration.... The unity part is done (I've done it during last day of the sprint), but the gtk one is missing, and I'd love to get larsu involved as I can't get proper radius from windows :P
<pitti> seb128: no, I didn't; shall I?
<seb128> pitti, I'm looking if there is one, if there are none I can file one
<seb128> I hit it regularly when doing user switching
<seb128> Trevinho, can you link the branch to the bug?
<Trevinho> wasn't linked? bzr commit fail!
<pitti> seb128: I tried to switch back and forth a few times, doesn't reproduce that easily
<seb128> Trevinho, did you --fixes lp:<...>?
<seb128> pitti, I just got it 3 times since yesterday using indicator session to switch users
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, trhough qcommit...
<Trevinho> but since I uncommited once maybe it didn't keep that
<Trevinho> (it generally does it=
<Trevinho> done btw
<seb128> Trevinho, can you write a bit more details in the bug? I'm unsure what that has to do with csd
<seb128> or maybe larsu can review since he understands what's going on better
<Trevinho> seb128: added the comment
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<seb128> Laney, seems like we could remove webbrowser-app from the iso, but I guess a bit late to do that for wily
 * willcooke is back.  
<willcooke> Anything on fire?
<seb128> no
<seb128> but seems like we ship webbrowser-app and some other packages from that stack on the iso for no good reason
<seb128> seems a bit late for wily though
<willcooke> don't the web apps use it?  Or perhaps they were *going* to, but dont
<seb128> that was needed for webapps but was not killed when the firefox extension was removed
<seb128> they do
<seb128> but we install none
<seb128> and installing one would pull that in through depends
<seb128> so no point having the support and nothing usin git
<seb128> using it
<Laney> o hwell
<Laney> commit it for x
<willcooke> ack
<seb128> leads to that not-so-icon https://launchpadlibrarian.net/221179905/dash.png
<seb128> and some mb of iso space wasted
<seb128> also can confuse users to see another webbrowser listed, which is not really ready for desktop usage
 * seb128 is a bit annoyed to not have raised that during the sprint
<seb128> oh well
<seb128> room for improvement for the LTS ;-)
<ogra_> well, just drop firefox :P
 * willcooke can see the news article now....
<ogra_> :D
<willcooke> Ubuntu developer ogra_ clearly states that Firefox will be dropped from the next LTS
<willcooke> sorry, Mr Ogra
<ogra_> we shoudl rename the app to webbrowser-NIH ;)
<willcooke> :D:D:D
<jcastro> willcooke: mind if I add the controller support to the desktop section of the release notes?
<willcooke> jcastro, oh cool, thanks.  I was going to do it once I got the email that the fix had been released, so I wonder if my filters have eaten it
<seb128> Laney, do you know when we get respinned isos?
<seb128> just rsynced but seems like I got the one from yesterday
<Laney> coming soon
<seb128> k
<Laney> like this cycle
<seb128> larsu, if you have any opinion on the tooltip hack can you comment on the mr?
<seb128> larsu, also unsure what's your todolist but we might want to start looking at gtk 3.18 so it's ready for the start of next cycle ;-)
 * Trevinho leaves for a bit, back later
<Sweet5hark> seb128: http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/wily/5.0.2/libreoffice-l10n_5.0.2-0ubuntu2_source.changes and http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/wily/5.0.2/libreoffice_5.0.2-0ubuntu2_source.changes for bug 1508177 SRU.
<ubot5> bug 1508177 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Starting LibreOffice with an empty profile from the ISO creates a profile selecting galaxy, not human as theme" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508177
<seb128> Sweet5hark, thanks
<Sweet5hark> seb128: the debdiff is at http://people.canonical.com/~bjoern/wily/5.0.2/ubuntu2.diff for your convenience.
<larsu> seb128: hm did I miss that fly by?
<seb128> larsu, https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/gtk/unity-rgba-tooltips/+merge/275187
<seb128> larsu, I don't understand enough about the issue to say if that's a workaround we want
<larsu> seb128: ya, this is a good workaround
 * larsu approves
<seb128> k, thanks
<larsu> can't top approve
<seb128> I can, doing that
<andyrock> pitti seb128 I tried to reproduce the regression
<andyrock> but it does not happen here
<andyrock> can you reproduce all the time
<andyrock> ?
<seb128> no
<andyrock> I'm on 15.04 but with unity/compiz/nux from wily
<seb128> but I got it 3 times in a week
<seb128> and when it happens only the unity elements (launcher, panel) don't react to click
<andyrock> mmm
<seb128> when I logged back it  I saw an indicator like pressed for a second
<seb128> doing a screen lock/unlock fixes it
<andyrock> let me think
<seb128> so I guess there is a grab something in unity
<seb128> I usually see it when I use indicator-session, pick guest/another user, log out and log back in to my user
<andyrock> well if there was a grab you could not use any element in the screen
<seb128> sorry was about to go for sport but I can provide more details tomorrow
<seb128> right
<seb128> I said a grab in unity
<seb128> not a x grab
<seb128> dunno what can block click events for unity though
<andyrock> yeah it can be a regression in nux
<didrocks> good evening everyone!
<andyrock> g' evening didrocks
<didrocks> thanks andyrock ;)
<Sweet5hark> and me is eod.
<willcooke> g'night all
<willcooke> Laney, before I go you need guys need anything?
 * davmor2 tries to not find a LO issue again so Sweet5hark can sleep and everything :)
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> right ho, off now.
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-10-22
<hikiko__> hello
<didrocks> good morning
<hikiko> good morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey hikiko!
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
<seb128> re didrocks
<larsu> good morning!
<seb128> hey larsu, wie gehts?
<larsu> seb128: great thanks! Just making some tea which smells good :) How are you?
<seb128> larsu, I'm good thanks! played tennis yesterday ;-)
<didrocks> hey larsu!
<larsu> seb128: ah right how was that? Do you have a new club in the hague?
<didrocks> larsu: I have a bad news, so I hope you feel well :)
<larsu> didrocks: morning. I simply won't listen
<larsu> didrocks: :P
<didrocks> heh ;)
<didrocks> u-s-d isn't fixed for me
<didrocks> like just do an install, 3rd screen -> u-s-d crash, controls jumping on the right
<larsu> well this was a blind fix, the possibilty was there
<didrocks> but I have a nice stacktrace for you!
<didrocks> larsu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1508327/comments/8
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1508327 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "ubiquity only mode: close/minimize/restore are on the right edge" [High,New]
<didrocks> larsu: should I keep the broken state?
<larsu> didrocks: this is a different bt
<didrocks> larsu: yep, maybe I had a different crash than seb128
<larsu> indeed
<larsu> let me finish making breakfast and I'll look into it
<didrocks> thx
<didrocks> keeping it that way for now
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> jibel: FYI (see bug report, still getting the crash here) ^
<didrocks> hey pitti
<seb128> hey pitti
<pitti> salut mes amis français, comment allez-vous ?
<pitti> hey larsu and hikiko, how are you?
<didrocks> pitti: bien, j'ai le cou un peu bloqué, mais j'ai espoir que ça aime mieux dans la journée :) et toi ?
<seb128> pitti, ça va bien ! et toi ?
<seb128> pitti, j'ai joué au tennis hier (même s'il pleuvait un peu)
<pitti> didrocks: uh, c'est de la nuit froide ? ou à cause du sport ?
<larsu> didrocks: don't worry, I don't think there's much I can do to remote debug this (an you already gave the stacktrace)
<didrocks> pitti: nuit froide, je pense
<larsu> guten morgen pitti! Geht super danke, und dir?
<didrocks> larsu: ok, I didn't connect any monitor or anything FWIW
<didrocks> larsu: (looking at the stack…)
<pitti> seb128: ah, très bien ! basketball aussi était grand hier, je devient lentement mieux :)
<willcooke> morning all
<willcooke> is it out yet.  hurr durr
<pitti> larsu: prima
<pitti> it's been a long time since I've slept until 9!
<larsu> didrocks: yes, I understood you did the same as it says on the bug
<seb128> hey willcooke
<larsu> pitti: wow! What happened?
<seb128> willcooke, not quite yet!
<pitti> larsu: well, basketball until 22:30 (and I can't sleep right after that, still too pumped) and burning the midnight oil over bug 1504897
<ubot5> bug 1504897 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu X-series) "packages with only upstart+systemd without sysvinit fail to upgrade with do-release-upgrade: upgrade tarballs ship obsolete invoke-rc.d" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1504897
<larsu> oh, "fun"
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<larsu> hey TheMuso!
<larsu> how are you?
<TheMuso> larsu: Well thanks. Yourself?
<didrocks> evening TheMuso
<larsu> TheMuso: great! Finally feeling much better after having a bad cold for a long time
<seb128> hey TheMuso
<TheMuso> larsu: Great to hear, colds suck.
<hikiko> hi pitti larsu didrocks seb128
<hikiko> and willcooke
<larsu> morning hikiko! How's life?
<hikiko> good :)
<hikiko> how are you?
<larsu> I love how people say hi to willcooke even though he's not here yet
<larsu> hikiko: great thanks :)
<hikiko> lolol
<seb128> larsu, he's there
<seb128> he said hi at :17
<larsu> damn! I cannot read
<larsu> willcooke: belated good morning!
<seb128> :-)
<willcooke> o/
<hikiko> and TheMuso ! hi TheMuso
<desrt> good morning desktop
<hikiko> hi desrt :)
<pitti> hey desrt
<TheMuso> Happy release day folks, EOD for me. I hope we have a name for X when I get online tomorrow. :)
<willcooke> TheMuso, we have one now
<larsu> morning desrt. How are you?
<TheMuso> willcooke: We do Awesome.
<hikiko> desrt, isn't it a bit early for you?!
<desrt> a bit tired.  didn't sleep super-good.
<willcooke> TheMuso, check Marks blog
<desrt> hikiko: in germany for two weeks, remember? :)
<TheMuso> willcooke: Right, I figured.
<hikiko> :DD
<TheMuso> Anyway, laters folks.
<seb128> didrocks, I don't thet that new u-s-d segfault, going through install with decorations on the left
<larsu> woah with pictures this time
<seb128> hey desrt
<didrocks> larsu: pictures were there already :p
<desrt> hello pitti, seb128
<hikiko> well, have fun
<didrocks> seb128: you are more lucky than I am :)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, at least we fixed one issue
<larsu> didrocks: not in the last couple
<seb128> better than a non working fix
<didrocks> yep ;)
<didrocks> I still thinks that over the ~20 persons testing an iso, if one get a crash, we can't say "this will not happen in the general case", the % is high (or we would need more data)
<larsu> ah, xenial makes *a lot* of sense
 * larsu likes
<seb128> "xenial xerus" it is then?
 * seb128 dicts
<pitti> seb128: oh, we have an animal now?
<didrocks> pitti: yep, yesterday evening
<pitti> and so we do! nice
<larsu> pitti: and it is a squirrel!
<willcooke> http://cache3.asset-cache.net/gc/508502145-cape-ground-squirrel-xerus-inauris-etosha-gettyimages.jpg?v=1&c=IWSAsset&k=2&d=7OxlzEN3xJ1c4%2Bb6chEutIwsFl8AhaEoPFhxnQIw%2BnOnmndsmWJfdO3w1Dytiern
<pitti> I like that wily already knows the new name (distro-info, lintian, vim, etc.) -- it's been some time since we were able to do that
<seb128> pitti, http://markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479
<didrocks> willcooke: you should never work on marketing ;)
<willcooke> \o/
<larsu> ever.
<willcooke> If you read the line in Mark's blog about "big....." I think that's where the joke came from
 * pitti reads the LXD announcement and sighs a little; I wish lxc wouldn't have become so slow
<didrocks> pitti: no server-less mode?
<pitti> didrocks: how do you mean?
<didrocks> pitti: you were complaining about no LXC standalone mode working without LXD now? (and thus the slowness due to extra communication roundtrip)
<pitti> didrocks: no, that booting an lxc container takes quite long (about 10s, vs. some 400 ms in nspawn)
<didrocks> seb128: I wonder if it's not opening unity-control-center which triggers the crash
<didrocks> larsu: ^
<didrocks> seb128: mind trying?
<seb128> didrocks, "not opening"?
<seb128> you mean?
<seb128> oh, the other way around
<seb128> open u-c-c?
<didrocks> seb128: right ;) (the french "if not…") ;)
<seb128> no issue
<didrocks> "si c'est pas le fait de…"
 * larsu still doesn't understand
<didrocks> seb128: even after waiting a couple of seconds?
<seb128> I did indicator-keyboard -> input settings and went back the main u-c-c grid
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> I just typed that on IRC
<seb128> so it's like 30 secondes
<seb128> installation done btw
<didrocks> on ubiquity only mode?
<seb128> I've the "do you want to reboot" dialog
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> ok, I was wondering, was matching quite well
<didrocks> (like if some plugins were probing something…)
<pitti> hmm, "xenial" isn't even on dict.leo.org :)
<seb128> didrocks, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/ubiquity.png
<didrocks> seb128: my only difference is that I have the bluetooth indicator
<larsu> pitti: dict.cc has a much better coverage (including xenial)
<didrocks> but yeah, I did this though before install
 * pitti chuckles about the "courage"
<didrocks> I don't know how much that could change it… I would say not…
<seb128> didrocks, seems like gsd_rr_screen_list_outputs() returns null for you
<didrocks> yeah, the output being 0x0
<didrocks> but that could be expected, no, as the int is 0 as well
<seb128> well null[0] isn't going well
<seb128> and would it mean you have 0 screen?
<didrocks> seb128: hum, I'm maybe not in the same part of code than you are, I was in gpm-common.c:1726
<didrocks> with external_monitor_is_connected
<didrocks> (so external listing only?)
<didrocks> in addition to primary monitor
<seb128>         outputs = gsd_rr_screen_list_outputs (screen);
<larsu> I wonder if ->outputs is NULL becasue of another dangling source
<seb128> do we have the u-s-d log somewhere?
<seb128> yeah, me too
<seb128> wonder if it's similar to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=740151
<ubot5> Gnome bug 740151 in xrandr "xrandr: Our DBus API registration races with remaining initialization" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<didrocks> seb128: no, I rebooted since, but I can reproduce in 10 minutes
<seb128> I bet it's similar to ^, some GnomeRRConfigs object laying around
<larsu> ya, tracking down what it might be just now
<seb128> thanks
<larsu> actually there *is* a case when this can be NULL
<larsu> didrocks: anythin in the logs?
<didrocks> larsu: as told, let me finish the current install… you told me that I could reboot :p
<didrocks> and continue testing
<didrocks> I'll reproduce then
<didrocks> (btw, really can't get it in a live session…)
<larsu> didrocks: indeed, my mistake :)
<Trevinho> morning
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> hey Didier
<larsu> hi Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi larsu
<Laney> yo
<larsu> yoyo
<seb128> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> thanks for merge seb128
<didrocks> larsu: seb128: do you know where the logs are stored in the ubiquity only session?
<larsu> didrocks: can't reproduce in a vm. Want to try a patch?
<didrocks> no .cache/upstart
<Trevinho> oh, today netflix finally landed in Italy. /me back soon :P
<seb128> didrocks, no, I looked for them yesterday and didn't find them :-/
<seb128> didrocks, maybe in the journal?
<larsu> Trevinho: famous last words :P
<didrocks> seb128: let's see… I highly doubt
<larsu> this is basically the same patch as last time :/
<seb128> larsu, on another object?
<didrocks> nope, just having segfault in libpower.so
<didrocks> logged in the journal
<larsu> seb128: yes
<didrocks> larsu: let's give it a try I think :)
<seb128> cyphermox, do you know where the output/log from e.g unity-settings-daemon are in installer mode?
<larsu> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity-settings-daemon/lp1508327-again
<larsu> or prefer an MR?
<didrocks> larsu: no, I will just build your branch
<larsu> thanks. be back in 10
<cyphermox> seb128: probably in /root?
<willcooke> Laney, cheque ok?
<didrocks> cyphermox: /root is empty
<didrocks> (and I don't think that user-level daemons would be able to write in the root owned dir)
<Laney> willcooke: old skool, I'll frame it
<Laney> like a Knuth cheque
<willcooke> :)
<larsu> cheques still exist?
<Laney> they tried to kill them a couple of years ago but backed down
<Laney> so ya
 * Laney only ever uses them to pay people that come around to do work on the house
 * willcooke only ever uses them to pay for school photos
<larsu> weird
<Laney> flashbacks to a grim pot of combs and the dinner lady combing my hair
 * Laney curls up under the desk
<larsu> I think we have them as well still, but I have never given one and only once received (forget why)
<Laney> sometimes people post them as presents too
<willcooke> I would have thought that the advent of those credit card readers which plug in to your phone and/or things like Paypal would be preferable to dealing with a cheque
<willcooke> but I guess some people still like the misery of going to the bank
<willcooke> http://www.whizzy.org/2010/03/bye-bye-cheques/
<hikiko> it seems that some people enjoy waiting at a queue
<pitti> wow, cheques
<pitti> I think I got one in my life, ever
<pitti> my first bounty from no-name-yet.com in 2004 :)
<larsu> awwwwwwww!
<desrt> willcooke: think i can stop receiving a paystub in the mail in favour of a pdf any time soon? :)
<pitti> I "liked" that for getting 200 EUR I had to pay some 10 EUR in fees, ridiculous
<larsu> desrt: isn't this something to take up with the canadian canonical branch?
<willcooke> desrt, :D  I know right!
<desrt> larsu: i tried.  it's not possible.  except that it is possible.
<larsu> makes sense
<larsu> this is hr, after all
<desrt> they sent me pdfs as a one-off when they were posting my paystubs to the wrong address for a few times and sent me some nice beautiful vector pdf equivalents
<willcooke> When my pay slip doesn't arrive (about 1 time in 5) I email and ask for a PDF copy which they send over in seconds
<desrt> but refused to make a routine of it
<willcooke> same here
<larsu> willcooke: just auto email them every month that it didn't arrive?
 * Sweet5hark used traveller cheques on his first travel to the US, because he was a student and didnt had a credit card.
 * desrt gets herself a "return to sender" stamp
<Laney> s/that.*//
<larsu> Sweet5hark: *wow*
<Laney> oh I see what you mean :P
<desrt> Sweet5hark: this sentence doesn't make sense in canada
<desrt> banks here are falling all over themselves to give credit to _any_ perceived-to-be-untapped market
<larsu> desrt: grammar or no traveller's cheques?
<desrt> which means being a student = instant approval
<larsu> ah.
<desrt> being a recent immigrant = instant approval
<larsu> foreign students as well?
<Sweet5hark> which was weird because I used a traveller cheque to get cash. And even back then people in the US used cash a lot less than in europe.
<desrt> being a recent immigrant student = i hope you wanted 4 cards because they'll just mail them to you
<desrt> (this last part probably isn't true)
<desrt> but ya... basically anyone who has a "valid reason" for not having a credit profile and seems like they might be on a path to becoming a constructive member of society == "here.  have credit.  please.  take it.  i want you to take the credit.  why won't you take the credit.  please take the credit.  thank you for taking the credit."
<desrt> the trouble you have is if you somehow make it to 30 without building credit... then theyre ultra-suspicious
<Sweet5hark> desrt: hrhr yeah. I wants there for studying though, but for vacation on a tourist visa.
<desrt> Sweet5hark: ya.. just saying that this "student = no credit" equivalence only works in europe :)
<larsu> so ... upgrade to x today?
<Sweet5hark> desrt: ah! yeah
<desrt> willcooke: nice post, but i still like cash :)
<didrocks> nooooooooooooooooooooooooo ctrl+C in busybox :p
<desrt> willcooke: unless we start giving square to the 5-year-old who runs the lemonade stand :)
<larsu> desrt: not as out there as you think it is
<desrt> larsu: i know...
<desrt> when i was in cincinnati we went to this neighbourhood block party type thing and they had a beer tent which worked on a ticket system
<desrt> i had like $2 on me, but managed to scrape together enough bits and pieces from the others to get me a ticket
<desrt> but not before some randomer friend of the person selling tickets said "i can just run it through on my square and give you the cash"
<desrt> and took it out and plugged it in, ready to go
<Sweet5hark> the other cultural mismatch was: I carried my traveller cheques close to my body: In a money bag under my shirt. When I first needed some money, I walked into a bank in southern Arizona, still carrying a large hat and sunglasses as I wasnt used to the sun, and started fumbling for something under my jacket/shirt for some time in there ....
<Sweet5hark> For some lucky reason, I wasnt shot though.
<desrt> Sweet5hark: ah.  they assumed you were a local who wanted to show off your gun collection and share stories about your latest hunting wins!  nice!
<desrt> Sweet5hark: reminds me of a friend who visited svalbard telling me that it's completely normal there to walk into a bank with a ski mask and shotgun out....
<desrt> on account of the extreme cold and the freaking polar bears
<seb128> Sweet5hark, so, it looks like the libreoffice .desktop actions sections have no translations ... is that a known issue?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yes
<seb128> Sweet5hark, do you have a bug number? can you include that in your SRU from yesterday (which I didn't upload yet)
<didrocks> larsu: I guess you fixed it \o/
<didrocks> can't get it crash, how hard I tried
<Sweet5hark> seb128: bug 1170035 -- would involve fixing one most horrible perl horror upstream :/
<ubot5> bug 1170035 in Ubuntu Translations "LibreOffice: Translations for QuickList entries are not loaded" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170035
<didrocks> larsu: mind MP it?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, what do you mean "loaded"?
<seb128> Sweet5hark, included in the .desktop?
<larsu> didrocks: awesome! Man I love blind fixing stuff
<larsu> didrocks: MR is coming up
 * larsu needs to rebase
<Sweet5hark> seb128: umm yeah, lemme change that (wasnt written by me)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, can we have somebody to do it manually for release?
<Sweet5hark> seb128: not sure if that will make it simpler -- first have to get those translations out of po files then. Let me have a look.
<larsu> man, git bzr really doesn't make this simple
<larsu> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity-settings-daemon/lp1508327-again/+merge/275285
<didrocks> larsu: approved, you are going through the train?
<seb128> didrocks, larsu, please don't
<didrocks> larsu: mind linking to the bug report?
<didrocks> why?
<seb128> because it's not going to be respinned
<seb128> and I want to include a fix for the xsettings crash
<seb128> so it can wait some hours
<didrocks> well, I know our quality standard are lowers, I know…
<didrocks> so yeah, ok, as you wish
<didrocks> still worth linking to the bug report
<seb128> well, it's not lower
<larsu> just did
<seb128> but they are clearly not respinning
<seb128> so we can as well batch some more fixes
<larsu> right
<didrocks> well, you have your opinions, I have mine :)
<seb128> on what?
<didrocks> quality
<seb128> the fact that they are not respinning?
<seb128> well, feel free to get a landing ready and argue
<seb128> but seeing -release I doubt they are wanting to respin
<didrocks> well, seeing they said no yesterday for this one, yeah, I doubt they will
<didrocks> still sad about it
<seb128> yeah, me too
<seb128> I think we are on the same side
<seb128> I've been fixed e.u.c and bugs full time for like 3 weeks now
<seb128> fixing*
<seb128> but yeah, we still lack polish and have some issues in the release :-/
<didrocks> yep :/
<seb128> let's try to do better for the LTS
<Laney> testing ISOs earlier on is a good lesson to learn I think
<Laney> and this can be release noted
<didrocks> I really fear the "it only happens to one person": look at the tracker, 4 people for the desktop image, I guess there is more not reporting, but I think most of them try on virtualbox, so same config…
<didrocks> anyway, I've made my points, but agreed with Laney, sad that I didn't spot that one on beta
<didrocks> (did only use my netbook at that time)
<seb128> we should have done a round of iso testing in London
<didrocks> yeah, didn't think about it
<seb128> it was even on the blueprint list of items
<seb128> oh, well, next time!
<didrocks> but I wouldn't have that extra hw
<didrocks> having some more avoid this "let's test in virtualbox" which isn't really adding more values once someone has done it
<seb128> yeah, but the segfault was happening in a virtualbox
<didrocks> your one, right?
<seb128> at least the one from yesterday on my machine
<didrocks> not the other one
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> well, those are race so maybe the one from today would have happened to somebody
<didrocks> going for a run before it starts raining, bbl!
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy!
<didrocks> thx
<larsu> Trevinho: know anything about unity-panel-service not respecting font size anymore?
 * larsu has tiny clock now
<larsu> works in the menus
<Trevinho> larsu: unity-panel-service? You say it works in the menus, right?
<larsu> yes
<larsu> just the panel itself
<larsu> icons seem normal as wel
<larsu> *well
<Trevinho> mh, so that's unity, not ups
<Trevinho> Mh, we just use the default gtk font I think
<Trevinho> yes, theming it of course
<larsu> Trevinho: does it change size for you when you set it in tweak tool?
<Trevinho> it does
<seb128> larsu, wfm, when I change org.gnome.desktop.interface font-name the panel adapt as well
<larsu> ok what am I doing wrong? Are you both up to date?
<larsu> this just happened after an update + reboot for me
<seb128> did you disable some u-s-d plugin yesterday when testing that segfault?
<seb128> that's how I got bitten by the touchpad this morning :p
<Trevinho> we monitor gtk-settings for that
<larsu> Trevinho: which gets it's settings from xsettings plugin
<larsu> *its
<seb128> larsu, gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xrandr active
<seb128> ?
<Trevinho> xrandr?
<seb128> ups
<seb128> xsettings
<larsu> xsettings plugin is active, yes
<seb128> :-/
<seb128> does it work in a guest session?
<larsu> all other apps change
<larsu> let me check
<Trevinho> larsu: also only the indicators don't? WHat about tooltips or other elements? (dash is different)
<larsu> seb128: good call it does :/
<larsu> Trevinho: yes
<Trevinho> ok... so /me out of the battle :)
<Trevinho> mh, well,  not really... If only indicators don't
<larsu> so strange!
<Trevinho> larsu: what about decorations?
<Trevinho> or LIMs?
<larsu> works
<Trevinho> mh, samecodepath...
<larsu> so yeah, logging out helped
<larsu> but wtf
<Trevinho> maybe a race on reading the setting or what?
<larsu> thanks
<larsu> Trevinho: I guess
<Trevinho> larsu: what was the thing? Now we have to connect to gsettings signals AFTER reading the value?
<Laney> they reverted that
<Trevinho> ah, in any case we were doing that
<larsu> Trevinho: change it, there's a race there
<Trevinho> larsu: I mean I think we were doing it properly... What's the way? Reading before or after?
<Trevinho> ah, actually that's gtksettings, so... it's not our job
<Trevinho> we don't read the font from gsettings directly
<larsu> Trevinho: the correct way is to connect first, then read a value
<Trevinho> ook
<larsu> with desrt's patch, you have to do both in that order to get change notifications
<larsu> but it's been reverted apparently (it did cause many problems)
<larsu> well, much work really, the problems were there before
<Laney> oh I should SRU that nautilus fix
<Trevinho> mh, ok so... I think we were doing this mostly right.... Actually there's one place where it's wrong. BUT it doesn't affect indicators (only decorations when setting to use the system font for them)
<seb128> Laney, \o/
<Laney> not that we know it fixes it :P
<seb128> Laney, :-P
<Laney> is there a trusty branch?
<Laney> ubuntu9.9?
<seb128> no trusty vcs afaik
<Laney> maaaany srus
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> nautilus likes to segfault
<Laney> laney@nightingale> quilt applied | wc -l                                                                                                   ~/dev/canonical/packaging/desktop/nautilus/nautilus-3.10.1
<Laney> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Laney> 48
<seb128> lol
<seb128> well, a good stack of those are git backports
<Laney> yep
<Laney> would be cool if there could be an arrangement where distros maintain old releases upstream
<Laney> like we and whoever else ships 3.10 could backport stuff and do releases
<Laney> sort of what they do with the kernel
<seb128> there is
<seb128> I think they usually they than people are welcome to do that if they have interested in a serie
<seb128> it's just that nobody stepped up to do it
<Laney> oh really
<seb128> Laney, e.g https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=755889#c3
<ubot5> Gnome bug 755889 in general "Application window stops responding (freezes, hangs) if network-accessed file is temporarily unavailable" [Normal,Needinfo]
<willcooke> seb128, Laney - Are you guys happy (enough) that we don't have any blockers at this point?  We have a few 0day SRUs though, right?
<seb128> willcooke, +1
<Laney> yeah
<willcooke> jibel, ^^
<willcooke> thanks
<jibel> Great! and thanks for your help with testing
<seb128> larsu, didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-settings-daemon/xsettings-unload-segfault/+merge/275295 ... another of those (the xsettings segfaulting usd on unload)
<seb128> jibel, yw, thanks as well ;-)
<larsu> seb128: how do these creep up *now*
<seb128> larsu, they don't, I just hit that one while trying to reproduce the one from yesterday, I guess most users don't unload plugins so they are not hit often
<seb128> larsu, the one from yesterday was already there in vivid according to e.u.c, just not hit enough/reliably that we looked at before
<larsu> seb128: ah ok. Anyway, thanks! Approved
<seb128> larsu, thanks!
<Laney> just_disconnect_all_the_bloody_signals(please)
<larsu> ALL OF THEM
<larsu> probably we should do a thorough review of all of this code
<larsu> or - preferably - get rid of it
 * larsu hates the concept of u-s-d
<tseliot> Laney: hi, can you add LP: #1493888 to the release notes, please?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1493888 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "FGLRX incompatible with kernel 4.2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1493888
<Trevinho> Laney: I've about 20 bugs I need to get targetted for trusty, can you handle them?
 * Laney blinks
 * Trevinho has not the power
<Laney> tseliot: it's a wiki, probably best if you write the paragraph yourself if that's ok
<Laney> Trevinho: get on the bug control team!
<tseliot> Laney: sure, I can do that
<Trevinho> Laney: I am, but I can't...
<Laney> ?
<Laney> show me an example?
<Trevinho> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ido/+bug/1350821
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350821 in ido (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in ido_calendar_menu_item_key_press()" [High,Fix released]
<Trevinho> Laney: i probably need to be on ubuntu drivers?
<Laney> does it only let you nominate and not approve?
<Trevinho> yes
<Trevinho> Is nominating enough^?
<Trevinho> For sru, I mean...
<Laney> nein
<Laney> ok, dump the list please
<Trevinho> Laney: 1491913 1485073 1449654 1458950 1460626 1131385 1441626 1241972 913612 1366583 1446634 1045933 989588 1412937 1351591 1291950 1461618 1405349 1351591 1351591 1350821 1460626
<Laney> ...
<Trevinho> want links?
<Laney> are they all unity?
<Trevinho> most of them yes, one is indicator-session another ido
<qengho> mornin'.
<andyrock> good morning all
<Laney> it's ok
<willcooke> morning qengho andyrock
<seb128> hey andyrock qengho
<seb128> how are you today?
<seb128> larsu, can I get another easy ack for https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-settings-daemon/gwarning_debug_leftover/+merge/275304 ?
<seb128> then I can do a landing with those 3 changes
<Laney> Trevinho: I think this is working
<Laney> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12893348/
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho, I think you don't really need to worry about that, the SRU team usually approve nominations when they review/approve uploads
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, ok... This was my guess, but laney nain'ed ;)
<Laney> oh well
<seb128> didrocks, larsu, u-s-d with the segfault fix is building in silo 041, we should probably make the bug SRU compliant since it's likely to become a SRU
<Laney> I always do the nominations
<seb128> oh, k
<Laney> don't know if that is required
<Laney> but I still do
<seb128> well I guess it's nicer
<seb128> why is unity not picking up theme changes for the decorations? it's annoying, if you restart unity-settings-daemon you are stucked with ambiance style panel and decorations
<Trevinho> how not?
<Trevinho> seb128: it used to update them on the fly
<seb128> never worked for me
<seb128> use the light theme, restart u-s-d
<Trevinho> seb128: never, either in say... trusty?
<seb128> decorations go back to ambiance and never change back
<seb128> well it was an issue for years
<seb128> maybe you fixing it for trusty with the new unity decorations and that got buggy again next cycle
<Trevinho> I think i never changed that code since then
<seb128> does it work for you?
<Trevinho> Oh..... right nope
<seb128> see ;-)
<Trevinho> I think it might have to do with the same issue...
<Trevinho> But it DID work
<seb128> those were good times :p
<Trevinho> Damn, one more bug
<Trevinho> :)
<seb128> good that we have a whole cycle to fix issues and have a rocking LTS
<Trevinho> seb128: your pleasure to open (and tag) it  😜
 * Trevinho wants to break things before...
<didrocks> seb128: great ;) yeah, I'll turn the bug out later today to be SRUable
<Trevinho> seb128: howeverrrrrrrrrr.... That's still caused by soemthing like gsettings. In fact, running trunk unity in trusty still works
<seb128> ah
<seb128> maybe you connect in the wrong order
<seb128> or something
<seb128> Trevinho, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1508890
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1508890 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity panel/decorations theme stucked after usd restart" [Undecided,New]
<Trevinho> larsu: what we said for gsettings connecting order, is it valid also for gtksettings changes?
<andyrock> Trevinho, larsu even chaning the order the problem is still there
<andyrock> basically we don't get the signal any more
<andyrock> wondering if after restarting u-d-s the gtksettings is no longer valid
<andyrock> seb128 ^^^
<larsu> gtksettings is different from gsettings
<larsu> normal signals there, the connection order doesn't matter
<larsu> andyrock: ^
<andyrock> ok but after restarting u-d-s we don't get the signals any more
<larsu> weird
<larsu> hm this works for me
<andyrock> I'm trying to debug it
 * desrt gets extremely upset with apt-cacher-ng
<desrt> change the location of the cache dir in the config file?  no problem.  it will use the new location
<desrt> but it will also throw random state files in the hardcoded-default location
<desrt> and if it no longer exists (because you move it) then it will silently fail to start
 * desrt twitches, searches debian bug tracker
<larsu> desrt: what are you using this for?
<desrt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-cacher-ng/+bug/1279021
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1279021 in apt-cacher-ng (Ubuntu) "CacheDir setting ignored" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<desrt> head -> desk
<larsu> only 1.5 years :P
<desrt> turns out in addition to the CacheDir: line in acng.conf there is also a CacheDir: line in zz_debconf.conf which overrides the earlier value
<desrt> this is beyond stupidity....
<desrt> # To override this values permanently, put the assignments into a file
<desrt> # like /etc/apt-cacher-ng/zzz_override.conf .
<desrt> lol.  of course.
<desrt> so in an attempt to unscrew everything i decided to purge and reinstall the package.  big mistake, that
<desrt> because the config is so fried at this point, it won't start
<desrt> which means the postinst can't finish
<desrt> which, hilariously, means i can't dpkg-reconfigure it to fix it
 * desrt twitches some more
<desrt> postinst must die.
<desrt> cool.  problem was that the uninstall didn't remove the log directory, but did remove the user account.  reinstall recreated the user account and it got a new uid and the postinst didn't change the permission of the already-existing log directory, resulting in a fail to start
 * desrt twitches
<happyaron> ok I lost harddisk on canonistack...
<larsu> physically? :P
<Laney> They're throwing it aroudn the IS area now
<Laney> and laughing about how it has all of happyaron's stuff on it
<larsu> muhahha
<willcooke> :)
<happyaron> well well, I have backups
<Laney> hope you tested restoring them
<happyaron> yep
<happyaron> I lost my VM for several times already
<happyaron> actually I made it sort of an Active-Active cluster...
<xnox> Laney: so pinentry-gnome3 only works with gnupg2, and not with gnupg1. Our default is still gnupg1, as a bunch of things did not yet transition to use gnupg2.
<xnox> Laney: hence I had to manually update-alternatives into gtk2 pinentry =( to use with my gpg card
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho, I'm adding bug #1501289 to the rls list, it's not an important issue but it's a bug and is spamming logs
<ubot5> bug 1501289 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service "Source ID was not found when attempting to remove it" warnings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1501289
<Trevinho> Mh, ok... I've been loking at that, but I didn't find where
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> well, it's not important, it's not user visible
<seb128> I've just been chasing log warnings
<Trevinho> seb128: ah, also... I think that for bug reports via apport it would be nice to get the com.canonical.Unity settings and the upstart log, how is this doable?
<seb128> would be nice to have clean logs for the lts ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, it's easy, open a bug and I can have a look
<Trevinho> seb128: the thing is that that issue might be in any of other the indicators... not in ups
<seb128> paying a bit back for all the bug pings
<Trevinho> seb128: on unity?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> xnox: I've never deliberately used gpg2 and I've been using pinentry-gnome3 all cycle
<seb128> Trevinho, well, the bt has on_entry_removed (object=0x9eb4198 [IndicatorAppmenu]
<Laney> That said, didn't you want to work on this migration anyway?
<andyrock> seb128: yup
<seb128> Trevinho, doesn't it suggest it's an indicator-appmenu issue?
<xnox> Laney: yes. but i also care about wily being usable.
<andyrock> I was working on it
<Laney> It clearly is usable
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, let me see
<xnox> Laney: then i wonder what's wrong with my smartcard then =)
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock seems to be on it
<seb128> xnox, smartcard not working != not usable
<Laney> I don't have a smartcard I'm afraid
<xnox> Laney: is there a non-smartcard way to trigger gpg1 to ask for a pinentry, perphaps to rule it out?
<seb128> it's a bug, but it doesn't mean the component is not usable for everyone
<Laney> make a new key?
<xnox> seb128: sure.
<Laney> we definitely would have heard if this was broken for everyone universally
<Laney> also would have noticed ourselves
<xnox> then i claim my machine is borked. okay, will troubleshoot futher. generating gpg1 key with gnome3 pinentry results in gpg/ask thing aborting and thus
<xnox> gpg: cancelled by user
<xnox> You don't want a passphrase - this is probably a *bad* idea!
<xnox> sigh
<Laney> anyone weird in your gpg config?
<xnox> oh, let me use a brand new account / fresh gnupg home, et.al.
<Trevinho> seb128: bug sent to you (assigned)
<Trevinho> seb128: maybe there's even something more, but it can't be too much :)
<xnox> Laney: works fine in a guest user account, so it's me again. And since it's not universal, i couldn't care less figuring it out.
<xnox> looks like wily is perfect, after all =)
<Laney> xnox: with the smart card?
<Laney> there could be a fuck up there
<Laney> I kind of want to get one anyway
<Laney> can they handle 4K yet?
<Trevinho> ah seb got you idle thing
<Trevinho> err, source... (was an idle)
<xnox> Laney: works in new account with gnome3 pinentry, with a smartcard, with both gpg1 & gpg2
<Laney> bah
<xnox> Laney: i have yubikey neo -> it has 2k openpgp card for signing, encryption, authentication (ssh), a separate ECC applet (which should be usable with gpg/ssh, but haven't tried that yet), and it's an U2F key, and it has big (unlimited?!) storage for other OTP tokens, and of cource normal yubikey OTP.
<xnox> Laney: so e.g. i tap the yubikey on an NFC enabled phone to generate OTP codes, with no OTP material stored on the phone.
<xnox> there is a desktop (qt) app to generate otp codes whilst on the desktop as well.
<xnox> should get the ECC thing going though.
<xnox> Laney: how is unity8 on the desktop comming along? does it play nice with unity7?
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
 * xnox ponders to try it, as all my laptops are touch screen enabled....
<Laney> xnox: should be a new session but I can't say I've tried it much
<Laney> talk to bregma :P
<bregma> xnox, if you just install unity8-desktop-session-mir it works OK, if you use the Ubuntu Personal image that was around for a while, well, don't do that
<xnox> bregma: i'm giggling out loud. Ok. =)
<Trevinho> seb128: as for the multi-arch support in unity (libunitycore), can you handle that?
<seb128> Trevinho, can do yes
<Trevinho> thanks
<seb128> unsure that's needed though
<seb128> yw
<Trevinho> I don't think, but since it was listed...
<seb128> yeah, I replied on the list saying that it doesn't make much sense for things which are not used for compiling other things
<seb128> like having crosscompiling working is good
<didrocks> I don't think it's needed
<seb128> but some of those are not used
<Trevinho> we don't want to be the bad guys... We're Mediterranean, but not bad :D
<didrocks> as long as there is no other consumer
<seb128> lol
<seb128> didrocks, +1
<didrocks> and I don't think unity8 is using it
<seb128> you would wontfix?
<didrocks> and unity-2d is… an empty sad package :p
<Trevinho> we don't want to be the bad guys... We're Mediterranean, but not bad :D
<seb128> or keep as a wishlist
<didrocks> seb128: I would wontfix it
<didrocks> with the rationale "no consumer"
<Trevinho> we don't want to be the bad guys...
<didrocks> Trevinho: it's not about the bad guys, it's about being the *smart* guys :)
<seb128> technically we might accept a patch that does that one day in case the lib get other users
<seb128> so wishlist ignored for now seems ok
<didrocks> yeah, wishlist is ok
<didrocks> or "opinion"…
 * didrocks runs
<Trevinho> Yeah, go for that
<Trevinho> My connection got some problems...
<Trevinho> slooowwwwwwww
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah, indeed... It was just, you know, not to be the only in list who doesn't do they duties
<Laney> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xenial-changes
<Laney> gogogogo
<Trevinho> their*
<seb128> simple git question
<Laney> doesn't exist
<seb128> I did checkout some remote git, commited 2 revisions, want to push the first one
<seb128> do I checkout ^ then push?
<pitti> TBH, I never dared to do that
<xnox> seb128: git push origin HEAD^:new-name
<pitti> I format-patch the top one, git reset --hard HEAD^, git push, git am it bck
<pitti> back
<didrocks> waow pitti doing it the manual way :)
<seb128> xnox, what is ":new-name"?
<Laney> test with --dry-run first
<xnox> pitti: that is so strange way to do it.... you can just push any commit-id to any location.
<didrocks> seb128: remote branch name
<pitti> well, checkout just changes the HEAD pointer, I'm not sure that actually influences git push
<xnox> seb128: new-name is the branch name, on the other side you want to push to.
<didrocks> (trunk or master)
<seb128> didrocks, in french? ;-)
<Laney> like HEAD^:master
<xnox> HEAD^ -> is one commit back from where you are now (HEAD)
<seb128> right
<pitti> xnox: for the two times I needed it so far it was good enough :)
<seb128> can't I just checkout HEAD^ and push with argument?
<xnox> and instead of origin you can do things like "lp:...." without actually adding any remotes.
<seb128> without
<Laney> just test it with --dry-run first
<xnox> seb128: well, if you checkout HEAD^, you become "detached" thus not associated to any local branch name, and hence remote branch name cannot be guessed either.
<Laney> git push --dry-run origin HEAD^:master
<seb128> giving no argument seems to work
<seb128> To ssh://git.gnome.org/git/gnome-settings-daemon
<seb128>    07c756c..a21ad97  master -> master
<pitti> git is easy -- heads, branches, indexes, repositories, origins, detached states, what could possibly be unclear :)
<seb128> yeah, indeed
<seb128> origin HEAD^:master
<xnox> seb128: giving no arguments, would have pushed all commits, rather than just one...
<seb128> trivial, I just understand none of the 3 arguments :p
<seb128> false, I understand HEAD^
<Laney> push the HEAD^ commit to the master branch on origin
<pitti> seb128: origin is the shorthand name for the remote repo you are pushing to
<pitti> by convention the one you check it out from
<Laney> git remote show origin
<didrocks> Laney: I doubt what you are telling is helping seb128 if he doesn't have the notion of remotes :)
<seb128> Laney, putting the words in another order doesn't make me understand them more, sorry :-/
<xnox> seb128: cat .git/config -> should make things more clear as to what "origin" is.
<seb128> Laney, I don't understand "origin"
<seb128> nor "master"
<pitti> seb128: i. e. "git clone <some url>" -> "some url" is the origin
<pitti> seb128: and if you "git push origin", you are pushing to <some url> again
<seb128> ssh://git.gnome.org/git/gnome-settings-daemon
<seb128> then
<seb128> k
<xnox> seb128: in bzr, you have essentially repository per branch. hence the two are the same. have you ever used shared repositories in bzr?
<seb128> xnox, no
<pitti> seb128: right, it's really just an alias name for ssh://git...
<seb128> and "masters" is the name of the branch?
<pitti> seb128: yes
<Laney> it's like sometimes I push to :parent in bzr
<seb128> can't it default to the one I'm using?
<pitti> seb128: right; bzr's :parent is roughly like "origin" in git
<Laney> bet it can
<xnox> seb128: right, in bzr one can do $ bzr init-repo and then that folder will contain all commit data, and all subfolders/branches under it will have pretty small .bzr folds with just state/info per branch. This way one can have many branches, without duplicating gigs of history.
<xnox> seb128: in git, a repository store just the history, and it has a textfile / (files and folder) to store "branches" which are essentially "branchanme -> full commit id" hashmap.
<Laney> like "git config push.default current" or something
<xnox> seb128: in bzr, all pushes/pulls are essentially 1-to-1 mapping. One branch here, one branch there, and thus that's all there is need to be.
<seb128> Laney, that should be default ;-)
<xnox> seb128: in git, each repository by default has multiple branches. And so does a local one. Hence $ git push needs to know target location of .git folder (e.g. origin), but also what to push from local repo and where to in the remote repo.
<Laney> not sure what the default is
 * Laney is paranoid enough to always give the parameters
<xnox> seb128: the new mega default is "match current local, and push same name remote, if exists" but that's very recent.
<xnox> seb128: in practice one says what to push (local branch name):(remote branch name) (usually the same, but don't have to be) which is called "refspec"
<Laney> HAHA
<Laney> this is getting too deep
<Laney> you need to let git sink in very very slowly
<pitti> took me about 2 years to not screw up (most of the time) any more :)
<Laney> I once ran git push --mirror
<Laney> that was a fuck up
<Laney> had an upstream and debian remote in the same checkout
<seb128> Laney, I did some tutorial after the team sprint we had before summer and I was ok with the concept
<seb128> but didn't use it much since
<Laney> nod
<Laney> just got to use it some
<seb128> and all that is so not natural that I forgot most
<Laney> you have yet to find the goodies
<seb128> I'm still amazed that's was won mindshares
<Laney> like git pull --rebase
<Laney> very annoyed bzr doesn't have this now
<pitti> "git rebase -i" and "git bisect run" are the two things which really make up for all this pain
<seb128> I guess if you do dev it's useful
<seb128> if you send a 3 lines patch or do packaging it's not
<pitti> yeah, for upstream dev it's great
<pitti> even for complex packaging like systemd
<pitti> for simple projects or simple packaging it's overkill
<Laney> also for simple stuff you don't need to use advanced features
<seb128> $ git branch gnome-3-16
<seb128> $ git statusSur la branche master
 * seb128 scratches head
<Laney> you probably wanted checkout
<seb128> or did I want to checkout?
<Laney> now you get to figure out how to delete a branch :)
<seb128> grrr
<seb128> did I create a branch now?
<seb128> :(((
<seb128> rm -r
<seb128> git clone
<seb128> there we go
<Laney> NO
<Laney> LEARN!
<seb128> been there
<seb128> I don't feel safe
<pitti> right
<seb128> I'm sure I'm going to screw things
<pitti> better start from scratch if you're unsure
<pitti> I screwed up so many times in the beginning it was safer to do something like "git diff > /tmp/p", re-checkout, and start over
<Laney> that was a trivial problem to fix
<pitti> yes, it was (git branch -D gnome-3-16)
<seb128> why is git status not telling me I created branches?
<Laney> you could have learned how to delete a branch
<seb128> how do I know what I messed up if status doesn't tell me?
<pitti> but for remotes which don't allow push --force, it's a real nuisance if you screw up
<seb128> so if I checkout gnome-3-18
<seb128> cherry pick
<seb128> then I need to push origin gnome-3-18?
<pitti> there's some magic with "--track" which does that by default
<pitti> but better ask someone who's more familiar with that
<pitti> normaly, "git push" should already push it to the same remote barnch
<pitti> if not, it should tell "please run git bla bla track blabla"
<pitti> then do that, and git push should DTRT
<seb128> $ git push --dry-run
<seb128> To ssh://git.gnome.org/git/gnome-settings-daemon
<seb128>    753c48a..8419dac  gnome-3-18 -> gnome-3-18
<seb128> seems so
<seb128> let's see :p
<didrocks> yep
<pitti> ok, so it's already configured to track the remote branch
<didrocks> pitti: you have name-by-name matching (and remote transport)
<seb128> seems to have worked
<seb128> didrocks, pitti, Laney, xnox, thanks
<seb128> I did end up doing branch -D gnome-3-16 at the end
<seb128> hope I didn't screw anything
<seb128> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/log/?h=gnome-3-16 looks fine
<Laney> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?h=gnome-3-16&id=e9c249bb4fb99766e0d1e4d087ca39a33922a4bc
<Laney> \o/
<Laney> *** the world ends ***
<seb128> lol
<seb128> Laney, I'm sure you get used to git, still feels like an aweful tool to use :-/
<seb128> it's a bit annoying that it's what most project ask contributors to work on, way to raise the entry barrier
<seb128> but oh well, that's a lost battle so no point arguing over this one
<seb128> maybe it 15 years or so there is a next wave of inovation and we get a decent tool out of it ;-)
<mdeslaur> seb128: you just need to read the manpages carefully: http://git-man-page-generator.lokaltog.net/
<seb128> lol
<seb128> the fun part is that it throws random uncomprehensible manpages to me and I've no clue if those are made up of random things and making no sense or actual git commands ;-)
<seb128> "git-call-pathcall the unstaged paths to any reset objects"
<seb128> if you say so :p
 * pitti waves good night
<seb128> pitti, night!
<seb128> pitti, happy wily celebration ;-)
<willcooke> cheers pitti
 * didrocks goes off, see you guys on Monday!
<Trevinho> Leaving too
<seb128> Trevinho, have fun!
<willcooke> g'night all
<andyrock> g'night all!
<BigWhale> So, are there any issues with restoring windows after screen unlock in 15.10? My windows are restored and resized somewhat randomly between desktops and physical screens and I think it has to do something with my new 4K display.
<BigWhale> Apparently, this bug is bugging me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1295267 :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1295267 in unity (Ubuntu) "Windows change Monitor/Desktop after screen lock" [Low,Triaged]
<sarnold> BigWhale: wild-ass guessing here, do the monitors come up in a different order in xrandr output before vs after sleep?
<sarnold> BigWhale: maybe make a habit of ollecting xrandr output before leaving and after returning to look for patterns
<BigWhale> sarnold, I've tried leaving them to go to sleep and then waking up the computer, but it seems that I need more time.
<BigWhale> Setting the sleep timeout to one minute wasn't enough.
<BigWhale> sarnold, but you might be onto something, yeah.
<BigWhale> hm, xrandr output doesn't change even when screens are turned of and then back on and off and on... Windows are still displaced.
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-10-23
<hikiko> hello
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> salut pitti, joyeux vendredi !
<seb128> wie gehts?
<hikiko> good morning people
<seb128> hey hikiko
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke! setting up autopkgtest and apport retracers for xenial :)
<seb128> pitti, can we upload there yet? ;-)
<pitti> seb128: sure, since yesterday
<pitti> (to the unapproved queue)
<pitti> some things, like my debhelper merge even got accepted :)
<seb128> the queue is empty so I was wondering
<seb128> didn't try yet
<pitti> but there's no britney yet
<seb128> k
<pitti> will coordinate that with Adam once he comes online
<pitti> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial/xenial/i386/libp/libpng/20151023_064216@/log.gz \o/
<seb128> nice
<pitti> I have a script now which constructs a xenial cloud image based on a wily one
<pitti> until we get real cloud images
<Sweet5hark1> moin
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark1
<larsu> good morning!
<desrt> Sweet5hark1: welcome!
<seb128> hey desrt larsu
<Sweet5hark1> desrt, larsu: Morning guys!
<desrt> hi larsu, seb128
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: I think I fixed the .desktop file issue -- its still building locally ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, great! I just assigned the bug to you
<desrt> weird side effect of ingress: random unknown people in the city that you are visiting start adding you on google plus
<duflu> desrt: You attract the admiration of strangers?
<duflu> Or just curiosity?
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: the Perl script wasnt the issue really (I hope). The issue is that libreoffice-{writer,calc,base,...} are being build from the (non-l10n) libreoffice source package and not from the l10n libreoffice-l10n source package. Thus it thinks it needs only en-US.
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, oh, that would make sense
<desrt> duflu: you go around the city leaving traces of the fact that you were present.... and then it's all linked to your G+ profile
<seb128> larsu, unsure if you saw my ping about https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-settings-daemon/gwarning_debug_leftover/+merge/275304 yesterday?
<duflu> Ah privacy
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: (This btw means that we will depend hard on the libreoffice*.orig-ext-translations* tarballs from the non-l10n source package too as that is where the translations come from)
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: urgh, this needs more fixing. The .desktop files are now localized -- _except_ for the quicklist entries. So a bug behind the other bug.
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, :-/
<larsu> seb128: didn't see it thanks for repinging
<larsu> seb128: should this really be removed or a be g_debug()?
<larsu> I hate g_debug(), so I guess removing is correct :)
<seb128> larsu, it was not there before/is not upstream
<larsu> weird
<larsu> approving
<seb128> why?
<seb128> it was added when we updated our code to the new gnome-desktop
<larsu> I wonder why someone would use g_warning for a debug thing
<seb128> so I guess somebody did debugging while porting and forgot to drop it
<larsu> ya...
<seb128> thanks
<larsu> please add me to that team?
 * larsu wants to top approve and hacks enough on u-s-d
<seb128> larsu, done
<larsu> thanks
<larsu> ah now you already approved it
<seb128> pitti, I'm looking at recent bug reports, just mentioning bug #1508697 in case it's of interest
<ubot5> bug 1508697 in dbus (Ubuntu) "Wily: /var/lib/dbus/machine-id is symlink on desktop, file on server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508697
<larsu> wanted to test my new powers!
<seb128> larsu, lucky you there is still https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity-settings-daemon/wacom_device_type/+merge/275305 ;-)
<pitti> seb128: yes, jderose told me when he filed it (but didn't yet get to that)
<seb128> larsu, https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/commit/?id=935a0b13065d8bf8aa77a922f7db911689e20942 is the upstream commit for cross reference
<seb128> pitti, k
<larsu> seb128: done!
<seb128> larsu, danke ;-)
<BigWhale> Good morning everyone.
<BigWhale> When are we getting rid of Xorg? I got a new monitor and suddenly I am affected by at least two Xorg bugs. :'(
<seb128> hey BigWhale, it has been a while! how are you?
<seb128> oh, which ones?
<BigWhale> Hey seb128! I'm awfully busy. Unfortunately. :(
<BigWhale> Well, #49579 is a bit annoying and then there's #1295267 which is really annoying. :))
 * duflu looks up bug 49579 and bug 1295267
<ubot5> bug 49579 in unity (Ubuntu) "screen doesn't lock when some menu is open" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49579
<ubot5> bug 1295267 in unity (Ubuntu) "Windows change Monitor/Desktop after screen lock" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295267
<seb128> is the second one still an issue?
<seb128> it was marked as fixed
<willcooke> hey ho
<willcooke> let's start it all over again then :)
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> seb128, that U8 issues I told you about has vanished on reinstall
<willcooke> same iso
<willcooke> so meh
<seb128> willcooke, ok, good I guess
<seb128> though I don't like much random bugs
<willcooke> :D
<willcooke> I'll try it again later
<BigWhale> seb128, yeah it's still an issue and it is really annoying because I now have to manually lock the session and then turn off my monitors. Which, because of Display Port isn't an optimal solution either. Because DP will report screens as gone and WM will rearrange windows on the second screen.
<seb128> BigWhale, what's the issue? a monitor is reported as missing when you lock screen?
<duflu> BigWhale: Yeah we hope to avoid such bugs that may never be fixed in X/Compiz/Unity7 but be careful what you wish for. Right now Mir/Unity8 have their own issues that Unity7 still does better
<BigWhale> seb128, when screens are put into power saving mode and the screen is locked there's all sort of mayhem with windows upon unlocking. They are randomly displaced across the physical and virtual screens.
<seb128> I don't see that here
<seb128> but I'm using vga
<BigWhale> It started to happen to me when I got 4K monitor.
<BigWhale> on display port
<BigWhale> I think that when monitor is put to power saving mode and it turns off, Xorg thinks that monitor is disconnected.
<BigWhale> Or something along these lines
<seb128> that would explain the behaviour
<BigWhale> however
<seb128> unsure what the right fix would be
<seb128> probably for compiz to not do wm actions while locked
<BigWhale> I tried running Xrandr in a loop while the monitors are turned off
<BigWhale> and Xrandr didn't report monitors disappearing
<BigWhale> or any resolution change or anything
<duflu> BigWhale: It might be the DisplayPort protocol. My monitors let me choose DP1.1 or 1.2 and Linux gets quite confused by 1.2 (although mostly works)
<BigWhale> seb128, I was thinking about that too... Ignore wm changes when screen is locked. But I am not sure how this would affect applications that need those.
<duflu> I keep it on 1.2 so I'm reminded to make Mir *work*
<BigWhale> :)
<BigWhale> I'll check if udevadm monitor reports something ...
<duflu> There's also the kernel i915 driver. Which regularly shifts in feature support and reliability between releases...
<duflu> BigWhale: I suspect there's been a significant shift in udev/kernel behaviour there. We noticed the same kind of thing in Mir (display device is reported as vanishing when you turn it off): https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1489689
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1489689 in Mir "Mir mesa-kms driver crashes if you turn the monitor off" [High,Triaged]
<duflu> It used to work...
<duflu> From memory it does away (according to udev) and comes back with a different ID. So the shell predictably thinks you have hotplugged things. Have not dug any deeper though
<duflu> *goes away
<Trevinho> morning (i was actually here before, but I was forgetting the HELO).
<seb128> hey Trevinho, how are you?
<willcooke> hey Trevinho
<Trevinho> seb128: ok... moving on.
<seb128> Trevinho, to x?
<Trevinho> to I don't know where :)
 * seb128 not sure to understand what's going on
 * seb128 hugs Trevinho
 * pitti wonders where Laney, infinity, and co are -- still hangover from last night's release celebrations? :-)
<willcooke> I hope so
<willcooke> :)
<Laney> morning
<Laney> been searching for a launderette without success
<davmor2> Laney: use the nearby scope, or move over towards the universities more
<Laney> phone died
<davmor2> Laney: you know the sockety thing in the bottom, if you plug that into a micro usb it charges it :P
<larsu> morning Laney!
<Laney> davmor2: I left ALL the cables in the office
<Laney> hey larsu!
<seb128> hum, irc timeouted
<seb128> Laney, hey ;-) (unsure you saw my greeting before)
<seb128> yeah, first xenial-changes emails with pitti's pkg-create-dbgsym upload
<Laney> hey, no I didn't
<seb128> hey Laney!
<seb128>  Laney, when do you travel back from London?
<Laney> seb128: 8 days ;-)
<seb128> oh, directly London to Berlin?
<seb128> I though you would do another 1 day stop at your place :p
<Laney> nein
<Laney> that is why I need to find a place to do laundry
<seb128> that makes sense now ;-)
<Laney> apparently this is some kind of black hole
<pitti> hey Laney
<pitti> seb128: oh, I uploaded debhelper before :)
<seb128> pitti, that didn't hit the list, it was before it was ready maybe? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xenial-changes/2015-October/date.html
<darkxst> hey Laney seb128 Pitti
<pitti> seb128: hmm, peut-être
<darkxst> pitti, some wily packages seem to missing -dbgsym packages for amd64?
<pitti> darkxst: yep, came up in #u-devel earlier on, on my list
<darkxst> gjs, libmozjs etc
<seb128> they don't
<seb128> well the ddebs are there
<seb128> the index is just outdated
<pitti> right, the indexes are wrong
 * pitti sights at apt-ftparchive
<seb128> but apport should be able to find them without index, if I understood previous discussions
<pitti> correct
<pitti> it falls back to downloading them from LP
<seb128> btw that gjs bug has a valgrind log now
<andyrock> g' morning :D
<darkxst> seb128, don;t think that is whats causing the crash though ;(
<cyphermox> willcooke: hey
<cyphermox> willcooke: just an early reminder for a xerus to add to the ubiquity slideshow, eventually ;)
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: so, apparently the second bug is fixed too now. At least looks good in a incremental build.
<Sweet5hark1> (full bfs is still running)
<willcooke> cyphermox, I'll wait until a week before release ;)
<Laney> $ mk-sbuild xenial
<Laney> hells yeah
<desrt> :)
<willcooke> \o/
 * desrt uninstalled all of her dev packages and only builds in schroots now (including jhbuild)
<desrt> perhaps i should get a xenial one...
 * pitti pats /etc/schroot/chroot.d/sbuild-xenial-{i386,amd64}, created yesterday evening :)
<pitti> desrt: way to go! (plus schroot overlay on tmpfs and apt-cacher-ng)
<desrt> i found two extremely annoying apt-cacher-ng problems yesterday while dealing with this....
<desrt> filed two bugs.  one of them the maintainer said "thanks" and the other they said "...well, it's your fault for not reading README.Debian"
 * desrt makes a face
<pitti> desrt: I got a lot of 404s on xenial indexes yesterday indeed
<pitti> seems okay today, not sure what changed
<pitti> -o Acquire::Http::Proxy=no-cache helped yesterday
<pitti> i. e. a-c-ng problem indeed
<desrt> that's cheating :)
<desrt> what's the deal with /etc in debian, anyway?
<desrt> the maintainer is acting like i have no right to modify files here
<willcooke> pitti, just a heads up, I've seen two people on G+ mention this (not many, I grant you) and I also had it while testing W ISOs earlier this week... when shutting down the machine would sit for up to 1m 30 seconds before powering off.  Pressing f12 showed that systemd was waiting for something to close.  A blind guess is it might be related to a USB drive not unmounting.  I'm trying to recreate
<pitti> willcooke: most common is that some process in the session is hanging, i. e. not shutting down on SIGTERM
<pitti> willcooke: "sudo systemctl start debug-shell", and while it hangs, press Ctrl+Alt+F9, run "systemctl list-jobs", and "ps aux" to see what's currently runnign/waiting
<willcooke> pitti, great, will do.  thanks
<pitti> willcooke: kernel hanging on unmount is also a likely cause, yes
<pitti> but usually that happens again if it's still busy, i. e. some program has some file open on it
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> So far, in 5 more re-installs, I can't make it do it
<willcooke> and one of the guys who also saw it reinstalled and it's now fine as well
<pitti> willcooke: oh, you mean the live session hangs, not the installed one?
<willcooke> I can't remember for sure, but I think it might have been in the live session
<willcooke> trying both
<pitti> we (me too) did like a gazillion test installs, but I didn't do one onto USB
<desrt> pitti: looking for advice on how to install xenial if my debootstrap doesn't know about it
<desrt> ie: where do i find the script?
<Laney> make a symlink in /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/ like the others
<pitti> desrt: wily's debootstrap does know about it
<desrt> gotcha.
<pitti> desrt: sudo ln -s gutsy /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/xenial
<desrt> violating my "don't modify /usr" rule... but not seriously so :)
<pitti> well, I figure it'll be SRUed into trusty at some point otoo
<pitti> desrt: running trusty?
<Laney> trusty ol' unstable
<desrt> pitti: *cough* testing
<desrt> Laney: i keep sid in my schroot :)
<pitti> desrt: ah, ok; should trickle into debian soon enough too
<desrt> one more question, since we're on the topic:
<desrt> any way to teach debootstrap to deal nicer with apt-cacher-ng?
<pitti> like "actually use it"?
<desrt> three possible questions about that:
<desrt> 1) avoid needing to manually set http_proxy envvar each time
<desrt> 2) drop the right stanza into the destination /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ to use the proxy
<pitti> adt-build-lxc sets http_proxy to the apt proxy indeed, for that
<desrt> 3) perhaps have knowledge about the local cache and hardlink files instead of copying them over http to localhost
<pitti> and translates 127.0.0.1 to 10.0.3.1 (or whatever the lxc-net bridge has)
<desrt> too high-tech for me :)
<pitti> desrt: .. and for everyone else too!
<desrt> maybe i should just roll my own helper script
<desrt> ....like probably everyone else does
<desrt> okay... one more question getting into 'personal management style' type stuff
<desrt> how do you deal with your various installs?  install the base system and keep that up to date via -c source:... and then use overlays for everything else and have apt-cacher-ng help with avoiding too much downloading?
<pitti> desrt: alias upgrade-schroot='sudo sbuild-update -udcar `ls /etc/schroot/chroot.d/ | sed -n "/experimental/ n; s/sbuild-//; p"`'
<pitti> desrt: that's my alias to upgrade all my schroots
<desrt> hmm
<pitti> (that's because I have an sbuild-experimental-amd64 which points to the sid tarball, just enables an extra apt source)
 * desrt considers slightly raising her technology level
<pitti> which is probably bogus, thois shoudl just be an Alias
<desrt> ie: maybe sbuild is OK :)
<pitti> desrt: the gist is indeed to run sbhuild-update on all your schroots daily
<pitti> desrt: yes, and all my overlays for qemu, schroot, lxc etc. are on /tmp/, /tmp/ is a tmpfs, and with acng I can create a build schroot for pretty much any pacakge in seconds
<pitti> and even when I'm offline in a train
<desrt> i tried to get fancy with bindmounting my /var/cache/apt
<desrt> i found out that this way only lies pain
<pitti> yeah, I much rather use an apt proxy
<desrt> it's an imperfect solution, but works pretty nicely in practice
 * pitti cleans up his silly sbuild-experimental-amd64 config while I'm at it
<desrt> i guess another possibility is to debootstrap each time
<desrt> but that seems pretty excessive
<desrt> but in a certain sense, the chroots are really /var/cache material since you can throw them away and almost automatically recreate them...
<pitti> desrt: yeah, always deboostrapping is utterly painful
<pitti> at least I want a schroot in < 1 s, not after 5 mins
<willcooke> can haz daily iso tests booting on real hardware and testing boot to desktop, connect to wifi, usb, etc
<willcooke> thanks ara
<Laney> O_O
<ara> willcooke, np!
<Laney> srsly?
<willcooke> for reals
<Laney> link plz
<Laney> is it hooked up to image promotion?
<willcooke> caveat:  soon
<willcooke> ;)
<ara> no, not hooked to anything now :)
<Laney> will it be then :P
<willcooke> Laney, no, we're hijacking the HW cert
<Laney> should be IMO
<willcooke> Laney, lets work out if we can hook them together once you're back from hols
<davmor2> willcooke: WooHoo! /me hugs ara cause she's awesome
<Laney> someone in jibel's team is working on that
<Laney> probably can assist
<willcooke> Laney, ack, will speak to jibel
 * willcooke -> lunch 
<davmor2> willcooke: not till later you won't he is flying home
<Laney> that's https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/wily/view/Smoke%20Testing/job/wily-desktop-amd64-smoke-default/ stuff
<willcooke> wfm, it's too late in the week to be thinking
<willcooke> Laney, that links seems to suggest "we tested nothing, and it all passed"
<Laney> I think they test some things but not many things
<Laney> but this is what we talked about improving in the past
<willcooke> cool
<willcooke> We're heading in the right direction at least
<Laney> and I think what nuclearbob was working on
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-test-cases/+bug/1477227
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1477227 in Ubuntu Test Cases "Desktop ISO smoke testing coverage is not very good" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> not that you'd know anyone was working on it from that bug
<willcooke> Laney, I'll chat with QA next week
<Laney> k00l b33nz
<cyphermox> willcooke: indeed seems like multiple people may be looking at fixing the tests for image promotion -- I for one would be happy to see good testing for desktop and server... I think the fact that there's real hardware is good now, and we can work to enhance the test suites that already exist
<cyphermox> ie. LVM test was "useful" but broken for a while.
<willcooke> yeah
<willcooke> IMO we *must* improve this if we're going to to put out an LTS
<Sweet5hark1> wrt bug 1477227 I had noted that none of the journalists screenshots seemed to have the symptoms of bug 1508177. Thus even these guys do not seem to install from a virgin ISO ...
<ubot5> bug 1477227 in Ubuntu Test Cases "Desktop ISO smoke testing coverage is not very good" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1477227
<ubot5> bug 1508177 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Starting LibreOffice with an empty profile from the ISO creates a profile selecting galaxy, not human as theme" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508177
<qengho> good morning.
<willcooke> hey qengho
<qengho> So, "x" is going seem strange to type every day.
<seb128> bah
<seb128> hey qengho
<tkamppeter> seb128, hi
<seb128> hey tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> seb128, I hope you recovered from fixing the last release blockers and so I want to ask you whether you had already a look into my straces.
<seb128> tkamppeter, I had but I didn't see anything obvious from those, I think a way to debug it would be to edit the cups code calling the command and adding some debug there, like printing more info, maybe doing a system("cmd > /tmp/log") call and see what is in the log...
<seb128> I wanted to do that but got too busy with the release this week
<seb128> but maybe you can have a try?
 * seb128 wonders if pitti is replacing the autosync job
<Laney> pittisync
<pitti> seb128: oh, where do you see this?
<pitti> I'm moving the wily-proposed cruft into xenial-proposed, to make room for "real" SRUs
<Laney> they're generating mail
<Laney> at least for rejections
<seb128> pitti, xenial-changes
 * Laney got a couple
<pitti> oh, there's a --silent
<pitti> sorry!
<pitti> next time :/
<seb128> no worry
<Laney> pitti: are you being mailed about the rejections? don't know if you need to copy these without binaries or something (the ones I got were for FTFBS stuff)
<Laney> looks like it's being taken care of
<pitti> Laney: I did
<tkamppeter> seb128, I think I will try this and to allow further discussion and have a carrier for large log files I will open a bug. Do you have any idea to which package to assign and who to CC to the bug?
<ricotz> hey desktopers :)
<ricotz> I guess the vala packaging change in debian was noticed, I would be reasonable to sync this one early again -- https://packages.debian.org/source/sid/vala
<Laney> it'll be done
<ricotz> Laney, ok, but there were already gnome packages pushed which uses vala to build their bindings, e.g. gcr
<ricotz> I mean vala should considered a part of the toolchain from the pov of gnome
<Laney> is there an actual issue?
<Laney> Package: gtk+3.0
<Laney> Package-Time: 1034
<Laney> Source-Version: 3.18.2-1ubuntu1
<Laney> Space: 948872
<Laney> Status: successful
<Laney> Version: 3.18.2-1ubuntu1
 * Laney giggles
<ricotz> Laney, not in particular, but the packaging itself while starting to be restricted to one valac version in the archive again
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> we'll get it soon enough
<ricotz> Laney, remember to push adwaita-icon-theme before gtk+
<Laney> I aint pushing nothing yet
<ricotz> ok
<Laney> will probably put it in bzr and maybe the desktop ppa though
<Laney> but am away for next week
<Laney> attente: need new mir backend patch vs. 3.18 when you have the time BTW
<Laney> please!
<seb128> Laney, you are doing the gtk update this cycle? I asked larsu about it yesterday (but didn't get a reply)
<seb128> hopefully not too many theme&co things to fix this time
<Laney> just getting it building
<larsu> \o/
<Laney> wonder if they did any more weird stuff with file choosers
<seb128> oh, right :-/
<Laney> bah
<Laney> forgot to disable pkgbinarymangler
<Laney> this makes icon theme builds unfun
<Laney> $ sudo cp /var/lib/schroot/chroots/{vivid,xenial}-amd64/etc/pkgbinarymangler/stripfiles.conf
<tkamppeter> seb128, anz idea for mz last question_
<seb128> tkamppeter, not really, I would open against cups for now
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, I guess I can upload people.canonical.com/~bjoern/wily/5.0.2/libreoffice_5.0.2-0ubuntu2.dsc to xenial? doko just did a no change upload for python3, we can as well keep builders busy with content?
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: for xenial? sure
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, k
<Laney> some theme stuff
<Laney> but doesn't look too bad overall
<Laney> didn't start a session with 3.18 yet though
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: that builders statement sounds somewhat weird. Do we run into a risk of our builders getting bored and taking a hit on motivation?
<tkamppeter> seb128, then it will stay my personal secret, if not CCing the right persons. Have you an idea who to CC?
<seb128> tkamppeter, make it also affect canonical-devices-system-image
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, well, that statement is just mine, I saw that doko did an upload and I didn't get to sponsor your update yet
<seb128> so I figured out that I could as well do that
<tkamppeter> seb128, will try. Thanks.
<Laney> save some co2
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, well I guess you would need to do a 0ubuntu3 to xenial since he took the version, can you do that easily?
<seb128> if not let's forget about it
<seb128> I could try but downloading unpackaging/repacking libreoffice here is probably doing to take a while and I might hit disk space issues I've less than 1G on that machine
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: hmm, I still have a build running in the pbuilder/chroot I usually use for this ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, don't worry, builder can work during the w.e, we can do another upload next week for the SRU/xenial
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: my local build is almost finished. but Im already half on the way to the Hamburg Hackfest ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, yeah, don't worry about that
<seb128> in was in case it was easy
<seb128> which it would have been if doko didn't use the same version as your ready-for-upload had
<Sweet5hark1> seb128: kk
 * pitti waves, have a nice weekend everyone!
<Trevinho> larsu: have you read this https://blogs.gnome.org/mcatanzaro/2015/10/17/time-to-use-header-bars-in-unity/#comment-93  ?
<seb128> pitti, thanks, you too!
 * Sweet5hark1 says goodbye for the (Hackfest) weekend too now. (Well, might be around for a few more minutes, but anyway: have a good weekend everybody!)
<seb128> Sweet5hark1, have fun!
<tkamppeter> seb128, I have created bug 1509423 now.
<ubot5> bug 1509423 in cups (Ubuntu) "cupsd on the phone is unable to run sub processes, they all cause "Command not found"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509423
<seb128> tkamppeter, I saw, thanks
<tkamppeter> Someone knows whether mpt is back working?
<willcooke> tkamppeter, don't know, sorry.  Maybe JohnLea, but he's probably done for the week
<willcooke> tkamppeter, I will find out next week
<tkamppeter> willcooke, yes I forgot totally about looking after that and now Europe is down for the weekend already.
<willcooke> tkamppeter, n
<willcooke> tkamppeter, nw
<tkamppeter> willcooke, we will talk about on our 1:1 on Wed.
<willcooke> tkamppeter, sur
<willcooke> e
<seb128> have a good w.e everyone
<willcooke> cheers seb
<Laney> bye seb128!
<Laney> see you in a week
<seb128> Laney, thanks, have good holidays!
<Laney> seb128: going to upload pango/gtk/the other thing to the ppa and push gtk
<Laney> so you can play in the week
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> on that note calling it a week
<seb128> bye
<Laney> ttyl!
<willcooke> I'm off too
<willcooke> Have a great holiday Laney
<willcooke> see y'all next week
<Laney> ta!
<Laney> larsu: i'll be in touch tomorrow ;-)
<Laney> RIGHT
<Laney> BYE!
<xnox> Laney: i've noticed something that works so much better!
<xnox> scrollbars
#ubuntu-desktop 2015-10-25
<TheMuso> Morning all.
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-10-24
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<pitti> ça va seb128 ! bien rentrè ?
<didrocks> bonjour pitti, ça va ? :)
<pitti> didrocks: ça va bien, merci ! et toi ?
<pitti> we were visiting our friends in Leuven, just OMW to the train station
<didrocks> pitti: ça va bien, rentré à Lyon, enfin ! :)
<didrocks> oh, enjoy !
<seb128> hey pitti, oui et toi ?
<flexiondotorg> Bonjour seb128 and didrocks
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg, had a good w.e?
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Yes thanks. Nothing like cleaning the moss off the roof and cutting back the trees ;-)
<flexiondotorg> Sadly, I've picked up "conference flu" :-(
<seb128> :-/
<didrocks> good morning flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Did you have much of a weekend? Or were you mostly travelling?
<seb128> I was back on saturday morning so I had most of the w.e to relax and do some sport
<flexiondotorg> Nice.
<flexiondotorg> Just jobs around the house on Saturday for me.
<flexiondotorg> Then a day at the beach yesterday. Very windy. But good long walk.
<seb128> nice
<Laney> 'sup
<seb128> oh, I can see a Laney
<seb128> Laney, had a good train day on saturday and a good sunday? how are your new neighbours?
<flexiondotorg> Laney, Morning o/
<Laney> hey seb128 & flexiondotorg
<Laney> seb128: pretty boring but no problems, got home at like 6
<Laney> they seem nice, just went over for an hour or so
<Laney> lots of kids were there but none live there ;-)
<Laney> however they do have a drum kit
<seb128> hope for you that they don't use it too much :p
<Laney> yeah /o\
<davmor2> Morning all
<seb128> hey davmor2
<flexiondotorg> davmor2, o/
<Laney> davmor2: safe trip back?
 * desrt falls over
<desrt> so i got ubuflu
<desrt> and on saturday, i went biking.  and it rained hard while i was out, and it was freezing.
 * desrt is so so so sick
<flexiondotorg> desrt, Morning. Yep, ubuflu here too.
<desrt> flexiondotorg: always gets the first-timers :)
 * Laney hugs desrt (not too close)
<Laney> honey, lemon, ginger, bed
<desrt> also a heck of a lot of modern pharmatech
<desrt> i'm actually doing pretty well at the moment :D
<Laney> glaxosmithkline thanks you
<davmor2> Laney: indeed you guys?
<desrt> but ya.... one of mascha's coworkers made us ginger tea over the weekend... cut up some ginger, boil in hot water for 20 minutes.... freaking magic
<Laney> davmor2: all the trains
<Laney> found a nice coffee place near st pancras though
<davmor2> Laney: hahahahaha
<Laney> travel agent had booked me an advance ticket with a stupidly long wait
<Laney> :|
 * Laney pined for the fjord^Weast midlands
<seb128> hey desrt
<davmor2> Laney: probably wise though you'd only need one to be out slightly to knock the system on it's arse
<Laney> you get these CIV ones with eurostar
<Laney> that let you rebook if there's a delay
<davmor2> Laney: Nice
 * Laney starts a new notebook
<Laney> it's like a new school year
<Laney> the first page is Super Neat And Organised
<Laney> then pages 2-200 are doodle central
<davmor2> Laney, seb128: I'm looking at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 is this something that can be looked at now it seems to of been bouncing around the trello board for a while now?
<seb128> yes please
<Laney> davmor2: pitti's been pushing it, but I think so
<seb128> I think pitti has been waiting for qa review
<Laney> me too, but not 100% sure of that
<davmor2> seb128, Laney: thanks guys I'll add it to the queue and slap pitti if he touches it again ;)
<Laney> back in a minute, heading to the library
<Laney> actually I should start some perl rebuilds first
<Sweet5hark> moin!
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark, how are you? had a good w.e?
 * Sweet5hark s Android phone says its Hammerzeit!
<Sweet5hark> weekend was good -- took it slow after the sprint though.
<desrt> seb128: hi :)
<Sweet5hark> is everyone home again btw? rob stll needs to run a few miles it seems ...
<flexiondotorg> Morning Sweet5hark
<Sweet5hark> flexiondotorg: heya, did your car shuffle stuff get sorted out?
<flexiondotorg> Sweet5hark, Yeah, I got it jump started in the end.
<Sweet5hark> flexiondotorg: good ;)
 * Laney launches a DDOS on the archive
<jbicha> good morning
<andyrock> hey all
<Sweet5hark> Laney: using toasters or fridges? or rowhammered android phones?
<Laney> Sweet5hark: Much worse... I'm using Perl
<Sweet5hark> Laney: thats just mean.
<jbicha> any objection to me uploading gtk 3.22 to zesty now?
<Laney> hi jbicha
<Laney> no porting of patches / theme work required?
<jbicha> patches are fine; I expect some theming tweaks will be needed but things look ok at least at first glance
<Laney> if you're confident, no objection from me
<Laney> I didn't look at what changed yet to know what to be worried about :)
<pitti> davmor2: yes, yesterday I got it into shape again, and all MPs should now be approved
<pitti> davmor2: review appreciated!
<pitti> davmor2: I'm really eager to land this, it's been stalled for months already (not on your end)
<davmor2> pitti: it's next in the queue after mzanetti unbreaks his
<pitti> yay
<Sweet5hark> Laney: FWIW, Im doing a complementary DDOS of launchpad ...
<Laney> pincer attack
<Sweet5hark> deploying libreoffice snaps on the left flank
<seb128> jbicha, I think I saw a few applications that needed patches to work correctly with new gtk, including nautilus ... do you have a list of those?
<jbicha> seb128: oh I forgot about nautilus because I was already testing 3.22 :(
<jbicha> but yes, nautilus and its forks need to be updated
<seb128> well, you didn't upload gtk yet right?
<jbicha> I did, I can set block-proposed though at least
<seb128> shrug, k
<jbicha> seb128: never mind, nautilus still works; it's caja 1.14 that was broken
<seb128> jbicha, some other things might have issue, some git logs suggests the css parser is stricter and creating issues
<seb128> oh well it's uploaded
<seb128> same old battle on uploading new crack vs quality
<jbicha> yes, you'll see extra warnings when running apps from a terminal until the themes are updated
<jbicha> at least 3.22 is now the final stable GTK 3 series and at least it's early in the release cycle :)
<flexiondotorg> jbicha, caja 1.16 (and others) will require a rebuild for GTK 3.22 because ifdefs
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: can you do that for mate then?
<flexiondotorg> I'll make sure the appropriate packages get rebuilds, sure :-)
<Sweet5hark> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/290659697/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_amd64_libreoffice-snap-test_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Sweet5hark> hmmm, launchpad does not like gerrit.libreoffice.org. not even in the pull phase.
<Laney> jbicha: please check versions before uploading stuff, I'm looking for some easy updates to give to FJKon_g_ and will claim them via bugs (he's going to be learning packaging & archive maintenance stuff)
<jbicha> ok
<Laney> thx
<Laney> related, if you know of any trivial updates, lemme know
<Sweet5hark> yes!
 * Sweet5hark got the libreoffice-snap build to _start_ on launchpad today.
<Sweet5hark> lets see if it will finish (on amd64 at least).
<ogra_> Sweet5hark, congrats !
<Sweet5hark> DDOSing lp today had a purpose then.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, lol, well done ;-)
<seb128> k, enough for today here
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers!
<Sweet5hark> same here: gn8
<dobey> Sweet5hark: is the plan for the LO snap to have writer/calc/etc all listed as different "apps" in the same snap yaml?
<pitti> davmor2: thanks!!
<davmor2> pitti: I saw no issues that isn't to say there won't be any :)  but it looks good initially, I assume we can knock off any rough edges as we go :)
<pitti> davmor2: there actually isn't any change for x and v
<pitti> davmor2: we publish it to there solely for keeping the branches in sync
<davmor2> pitti: indeed
<TheMuso`> Hey folks.
<TheMuso`> I hope everybody got home uneventfully and safely.
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-10-25
<hikiko> hello
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> good morning pitti!
<pitti> bonjour didrocks ! comment vas-tu ?
<didrocks> pitti: ça va bien, et toi ? :)
<pitti> ça va bien aussi ! bien rentrè de Louvain
<pitti> on a revu Michael et sa femme, ils ont un petite bébé maintenant :)
<didrocks> oh :)
<desrt> hello fellow coworkers!
<didrocks> good morning desrt
<desrt> hey didrocks :)
<desrt> you're very active in the desktop channel this morning
<desrt> considering a career change? :)
<didrocks> 4 messages! :)
<didrocks> ahah
<pitti> bonjour desrt!
<desrt> hihi pitti :)
<desrt> seems like #-desktop is full of non-desktop people this morning :)
<pitti> s3kr1t world^Wdesktop domination plan!
<flexiondotorg> Morning
<Laney> sup sup sup
<seb128> hey flexiondotorg Laney
<flexiondotorg> Laney, seb128 o/
<seb128> how is u.k?
<flexiondotorg> Full of Ubuflu here.
<pitti> good day flexiondotorg and Laney
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<seb128> hey pitti, wie gehts?
<flexiondotorg> pitti, o/
<pitti> seb128: prima, danke! wir hatten ein schönes Wochenende in Leuven
<seb128> nice
<pitti> Laney, seb128: the silo f*****ng landed!!
<seb128> wooot
<pitti> (just needs to get through the autopkgtest queue)
<seb128> so only hud and unity-greeter remaining?
<pitti> seb128: I'll put up another request for hud today, but for z only
<pitti> seb128: yes, u-g is on my list
<seb128> I was planning to do hud today
 * pitti is still finishing up some britney reworking to unblock Rob
<seb128> sorry just got too busy at the sprint to deal with that
<pitti> seb128: oh, even better
<pitti> seb128: no worries
<Laney> hey seb128 flexiondotorg pitti desrt didrocks!
<Laney> the silo of doooooooooom
<pitti> I guess the hud z-only one should take only a few hours in comparison :)
<Laney> ah, team meeting email from seb128
<Laney> it's like the good old days
<pitti> what, no telegram group? :-)
<seb128> :-)
<Laney> it was rocket chat at the sprint
<Laney> let's just wait a couple of years until we're back to IRC :P
<didrocks> hey hey flexiondotorg, Laney!
<flexiondotorg> didrocks, Laney Morning
<Laney> https://twitter.com/nixcraft/status/790558903301869572
<seb128> lol
<pitti> +1
<seb128> is "show my location" working for others in firefox on google map (if you are not connect to a google account) or on openstreetmap?
<seb128> connected*
<pitti> *not* connected to google -- i. e. in pr0n mode?
<seb128> lol
<pitti> seb128: where do I see "show my location" in gmap?
<seb128> bottom right
<seb128> the  icon on top of +/-
<seb128> round
<seb128> it should trigger a "do you want to share your location"
<davmor2> seb128: it doesn't give me the right possition but it works ish
<pitti> seb128: yes, I do get the popup question, say yes, and it moves to Augsburg
<pitti> seb128: (that's in private mode, i. e. not logged into anything)
<davmor2> I had the popup
<pitti> it's of course off by ~ 4 km, but I'd still call it "works"
<pitti> actually quite impressive for geolocation
<davmor2> pitti: +1
<pitti> (or "scary", depending on your PoV :) )
<seb128> davmor2, pitti, thanks, in fact it works for me as well in a guest session, so I guess it's something in my user profile :-/
<seb128> yeah, was my profile :-/
<davmor2> \o/
<seb128> wth, geo.wifi.url is set to "geoloc://localhost/b5i6p5sy"
<seb128> resetting that fixes it
<Laney> seb128: pitti: didrocks: larsu: desrt(???): two years ago today we were walking around DC looking at public art
<Laney> google just told me
<seb128> chrisccoulson, ^ hey, do you have any idea what could have set that for me?
<Laney> \o/
 * Laney checks firefox too
<desrt> Laney: google location tracking stuff?
<Laney> "on this day" notification
<seb128> that's trendy, facebook does that as well
<Laney> https://goo.gl/photos/LeEXZ8Kko9y59Fqy6
<Laney> geolocation works for me
<Laney> that URL is set to googleapis.com/stuff
<seb128_> sorry, got disconnected
<Laney> more accurate than 4km too, maybe 300m
<seb128_> yeah, default is googleapi
<seb128_> unsure how mine got set to localhost
<seb128_> oh
<seb128> oohhhhh, I remember
<seb128> it's my fault, I tried to use something to fake the location once to see if that was enough to get tv replay working while travelling
<Laney> haha
<larsu> Laney: public art?
<larsu> also, hi Laney :)
<seb128> hey larsu, how is live in Berlin?
<larsu> and hi EVERYONE
<larsu> seb128: grey :/
<larsu> otherwise great, of course. How are you
<seb128> I'm good
<larsu> how was the sprint?
<seb128> really good!
 * larsu missed you guys
<seb128> we had fun, and team dinner was really great
<seb128> we missed you as well
<seb128> we had didrocks joining us so that was nice
<Laney> hey larsu
<Laney> see the album link
<larsu> Laney: ooh, nice memories :)
<seb128> getting off IRC for a while, navigating between places since we have workers at home and I can't really work from there with the noise&co
<Sweet5hark> hmmm, so my libreoffice build from yesterday failed with the most awesome error message ever: "No. You make ME a sandwich."
<pitti> haha
<pitti> Sweet5hark: #include <xkcd.h> ?
<chrisccoulson> hi seb128
<chrisccoulson> it seems you've answered your question now :)
<Sweet5hark> pitti: yup. A failsafe in the libreoffice Makefile to prevent some clueless newcomers from running the builds as root, and then exploding their system when they try to dig out of their hole ...
 * Sweet5hark still feeling somewhat sick today. Probably had some bad fruit yesterday :/
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, hi :), when you prepare 5.2.3.2, please pick up a fix for https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99723 if it doesn't get merged
<ubot5`> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 99723 in Printing and PDF export "Setting image Compression in PDF export does not result in smaller file size" [Major,New]
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: thats an UI change. have you checked how this interacts with l10ns (even if they are wrong now)?
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, how is that an UI change?
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: it does changes in a .ui file -- thats pretty much the definition of a ui-change, because changes there might break l10n.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, I think you are looking at the wrong bug report
<ricotz> this is the corresponding gerrit proposal https://gerrit.libreoffice.org/#/c/30163/1
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: urgh. but that seems only to be half of the solution, see: https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99723#c10
<ubot5`> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 99723 in Printing and PDF export "Setting image Compression in PDF export does not result in smaller file size" [Major,New]
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, hmm, despite this the functionality itself isn't working at all
<ricotz> so I was aiming for the recent patch
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: well, half-fixing a regression will just create more trouble. Id think we should have both patches or none backported.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, I guess this is your choice then, but I don't see this string change being merged with 5.2.3 though
<ricotz> meaning leaving its complete functionality broken, which is worse imho
<pitti> robru: so "the" indicator ticket landed now, but finalize stumbled over something: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710
<Sweet5hark> yeeeha, https://code.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+snap/libreoffice-snap-test/+build/8051 got past the "no. you make ME a sandwich."
<davmor2> username is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported.
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: pushed the patch to master, suggested it for inclusion in 5.2.4, left it out of 5.2.3. also left aside the quality/compression exchange: its not a recent regression and a UI change.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, thanks!
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, indeed did ;-)
<seb128> chrisccoulson, did you have a nice w.e? when did you finally got back with the lcy issues?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, I got back home at 4am. I regret not just getting in a taxi at stansted now
<chrisccoulson> or, even better - I could have hired a car at stansted and drove myself back. I'd have got back home by midnight, and it would have only cost around £80
<chrisccoulson> I even had my drivers license with me. I'm not sure why I didn't think of that on friday night
<seb128> :-/
<xnox> chrisccoulson, ouch. I did say there were delays. I guess i'm lucky, with just a just one hour delay into gatwick and then taking a train.
<dobey> qengho: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Build-a-Premium-Sous-Vide-Cooker/
<pitti> tedg: do you know why an indicator would cause some dbus chattery (http://paste.ubuntu.com/23379244/) in the unity-greeter process when it gets started through upstart, but not from the command line or through systemd with the same environment?
<pitti> tedg: I'm trying to port unity-greeter, and the obvious bits are easy (indicators are running), but the greeter panel does not "see" them
<tedg> pitti: GMenuModel only becomes chatty after the first request, so it tries to reduce dbus traffic unless it thinks someone is listening.
<pitti> tedg: i. e. I start it on the CLI with http://paste.ubuntu.com/23379252/ and there's no obvious error
<pitti> tedg: but initctl stop/start indicator-datetime works fine
<tedg> pitti: Could they be on different dbus busses?
<pitti> tedg: oh, good point
<pitti> I see the dbus-user-session one (from dbus.service), and the a11y one, but also
<pitti> /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session
<tedg> Heh, you've got a lot of busses! ;-)
<pitti> tedg: indeed
<pitti> unity-greeter has DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-DOnxE5hDZW,guid=98ea1b57b0a2e9941242aabd580f7015
<pitti> everything else the normal unix:path=/run/user/108/bus
<tedg> Could upstart be starting one?
<pitti> tedg: thanks, nice hint! (quite obvious in retrospect, but I didn't get that idea)
<tedg> I like how you described the user bus as "normal" ;-)
 * tedg is too old for these new fangled busses
<pitti> well, I describe "$DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS exists, use it instead of launching a new one" as normal :)
<pitti> tedg: but honestly I prefer a tram as well!
<seb128> Laney, was it to you that I pointed out buggy indicators (icons being the icon-not-found one) in the plenary? that could be bug #1635625
<ubot5`> bug 1635625 in unity (Ubuntu) "Some indicator icons are missing after unlocking the screen" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1635625
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock, ^ is that something known by you?
<andyrock> nope
<Trevinho> seb128: no
<seb128> k
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho, hey btw, had a good trip back?
<Laney> could be
<Laney> good find
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, it has been quite easy for me... I've spent one more day in the hague. Then short fly.
<andyrock> seb128: web weekend but yeah :D
<seb128> lol
<seb128> because weather sucks in Italy? ;-)
<andyrock> *wet
<seb128> Trevinho, hope you enjoyed the bike tour on saturday ;-)
<andyrock> i was in berlin
<andyrock> ahah
<seb128> that explains it
<Trevinho> seb128: yeah, short but nice
<Trevinho> seb128: tested that indicator issue with the electron app mentioned there, I can't reproduce it though,
<seb128> Trevinho, k, seems like with appindicator but it might be a race with the upstart/systemd job?
<seb128> but meanwhile it's meeting time
<seb128> so let's do that
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-25
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct 25 15:30:22 2016 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-25 | Current topic:
<seb128> roll call:  andyrock, attente, desrt,  dgadomski, fjkong, flexiondotorg, happyaron (out), hikiko (out?), laney, qengho, seb128, sweet5hark, themuso, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<flexiondotorg> o/
<andyrock> 0/
<dgadomski> o/
<seb128> (sorry I don't have a good overview of those who are not back yet/out this week, didn't properly sync up with willcooke)
<desrt> o hai
<seb128> I hope everybody had a fun team week and made it back without too many issues
<seb128> k, let's get started
<seb128> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-25 | Current topic: andyrock
<seb128> andyrock, hey
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> so sprint
<andyrock> and I started to work on unity8 quicklist
<andyrock> update the design and add some things that are not still there
<andyrock> like the list of open windows
<andyrock> eof
<seb128> thanks andyrock
<seb128> #topic attente
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-25 | Current topic: attente
<attente> hey
<attente> mostly sprint with planning and discussions about the next cycle
<seb128> attente, hey, I was unsure if you were already back since you left on sunday
<seb128> good to see you made it ;-)
<attente> seb128: yep, good to be home :)
<attente> trying to finish the paste side of the copy-paste thing with gtk-mir
<seb128> tonigh it climbing night? ;-)
<attente> seb128: you know it
<seb128> (sorry didn't mean to disturbe in the middle of your summary, should I waited for you to be done with the update part)
<Laney> it's quicker to say which night isn't climbing night
<Laney> NONE OF THEM!
<seb128> :-)
<attente> ;)
<attente> anyways, (eof)
<seb128> thanks attente
<seb128> #topic desrt
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-25 | Current topic: desrt
<desrt> hey meetingmaster seb :D
<seb128> desrt, hey, hope you are feeling better this week
<seb128> :-)
<desrt> - sprint last week
<desrt> - path-based and negative locks in dconf dbs are working
<desrt> - client side dconf proxy stuff is fleshed-out, but details related to detection of confinement remain
<desrt> - work starting on proxy service
<desrt> - figured out the algorithm for converting app confinment policy + admin lockdown into a configuration of 2 dconf dbs to expose to the confined client
<desrt> - recovering from ubuflu
<desrt> *cough*
<seb128> get better!
<desrt> thx!
<seb128> thanks desrt
<seb128> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-25 | Current topic: dgadomski
<dgadomski> hey
<seb128> dgadomski, hey
<dgadomski> unfortunately I don't have anything desktop-related to share this time. Plus I've been off a couple of days last week.
<dgadomski> so that's an EOF
<seb128> no worry, thanks dgadomski
<seb128> #topic FJKong_
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-25 | Current topic: FJKong_
<seb128> FJKong_, hey
<FJKong_> hii
<FJKong_> not ready yet
<FJKong_> maybe 1min later
<seb128> k, I'm coming back to you at the end
<seb128> #topic flexiondotorg
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-25 | Current topic: flexiondotorg
<seb128> flexiondotorg, hey
<flexiondotorg> Hello!
<flexiondotorg> Before the sprint:
<seb128> getting over the ubuflu?
<flexiondotorg> • Ubuntu 16.10 image testing.
 * flexiondotorg coughs
<flexiondotorg> • Getting more familiar with Unity 8 and Libertine on the desktop.
<flexiondotorg> • Assisting tvoss with VC4 hardware enablement for Raspberry Pi 2/3
<flexiondotorg> • 1/2 day on Ubuntu MATE release tasks as agreed with Will.
<flexiondotorg> • Updated merge proposal (Firefox tooltips)  for ubuntu-themes for Yakkety (LP: #1478173)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1478173 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Ambiance & Radiance themes are missing a "background-color" for tooltip elements (needed for GTK3-enabled Firefox Nightly)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478173
<flexiondotorg> • Created a merge proposal (dim insensitive icons)  for ubuntu-themes for Yakkety  and Xenial (LP: #1578810)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1578810 in Ubuntu theme "Insensitive (disabled) toolbar icons in GTK3 are not dimmed" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578810
<flexiondotorg> The sprint and after:
<flexiondotorg> • UES Sprint preparation on Pathable and wrap-up tasks.
<flexiondotorg> • The joy of Ubuflu.
<flexiondotorg> • Researched Candidates for the Snap Upstream Blitz and updated the Trello board.
<flexiondotorg> • Experimenting with snap content-interface.
<flexiondotorg> eof
<seb128> thanks flexiondotorg, sounds like you have been busy, which is good ;-)
<flexiondotorg> Somewhat.
<seb128> hope you get over the ubuflu in the next days!
<flexiondotorg> Will be picking up on the GTK theme fixes from tomorrow.
<seb128> great
<seb128> k, next one
<seb128> happyaron is off this week
<seb128> #topic hikiko
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-25 | Current topic: hikiko
<seb128> hikiko, you around or should I post the summary you sent me?
<seb128> oh and hey ;-)
<seb128> I guess she's out so let's enjoy working copy/paste in u7!
<seb128> * in Hague: worked in old bugs/low gfx presentation
<seb128> * I was off on Monday
<seb128> * today: I'm finishing the task from before Hague, to start working on
<seb128> the next features we discussed in the sprint
<seb128> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-25 | Current topic: Laney
<seb128> Laney, hey there!
<Laney> sup
<Laney> • 16.10 release work, testing ISOs, reviewing/accepting packages & marking things as ready
<Laney> • schprint
<Laney> • synced perl and did approximately 568 uploads for the ensuing transition, including some real fixes; more coming & fixing all the fallout (FTBFS, tests, etc)
<Laney> • uploaded theme for dimmed icon fixes
<Laney> • tried to find some easy packaging tasks for FJK, thanks jbicha
<Laney> • started experimenting with AMQP for the appstream decentralisation work, thanks lxd
<Laney> • helped with some opening tasks (setting up reports and stuff)
<Laney> 🚨
<seb128> thanks Laney
<seb128> #topic qengho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-25 | Current topic: qengho
<seb128> qengho, hey
<seb128> no qengho?
<seb128> k, let's move on
<seb128> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-25 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> I didn't take detailled notes during the team week but went to quite some sessions, trying to figure out what we need to do next cycle and what is coming from other teams, otherwise spent monday catching up on emails/discussions and today doing bugtriage and preparing for the next cycle
<seb128> #topic Sweet5hark
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-25 | Current topic: Sweet5hark
<seb128> Sweet5hark, hey
<Sweet5hark> - den Haag sprint
<Sweet5hark> - libreoffice 5.1.6~rc2 staging to ppa for xenial
<Sweet5hark> - first light one hour ago: libreoffice 5.2.2.2 snap completes launchpad builds on amd64: https://code.launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+snap/libreoffice-snap-test/+build/8051
<Sweet5hark> - (untested, no other platforms yet, some more fineprint)
<Sweet5hark> - some upstream patch review, backporting and fixing nasty buildsystem cornercases
<Sweet5hark> EOF
<Sweet5hark> on an unrelated note: Im just heating up some canned ravioli, will call them "pasta" in impunity as there wont be anything italians will be able to do about that.
<Laney> :D
<seb128> be careful they might remember next time they see you
<seb128> thanks Sweet5hark!
<Sweet5hark> seb128: true
<seb128> didn't get any status update from Themuso so next is
<seb128> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-25 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<seb128> tkamppeter, hey
<tkamppeter>            - cups-filters: Allow changing BrowseInterval and BrowseTimeout for legacy CUPS browsing in cups-browsed, replace old man page macro calls in foomatic-rip man page, fixed crash in texttopdf, fixed checking of whether a network printer is a compatible PCL 5c/e one in cups-browsed.
<tkamppeter> - Further testing of printing snap, found a way to solve the problem of fonts not being found.
<tkamppeter> - First successful auto-setup of an IPP Everywhere printer with cups-browsed.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<seb128> tkamppeter, thanks, and nice demo on friday, shame that you hit that network bug at the end :-/
<seb128> k, next
<seb128> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-25 | Current topic: Trevinho
<seb128> Trevinho, hey ;-)
<Trevinho> · Sprint attendance, lots of meetings
<Trevinho> · Improvements and cleanup for qmenumodel
<Trevinho> · Added more unit tests for qmenumodel
<Trevinho> · Updated calendar indicator to show days with events
<Trevinho> · Fixed clipping in slots-layout based menu items for indicators
<Trevinho>  /EOF
<tkamppeter> seb128, probably they were already taking down the network instead of sitting down, listening to sabdfl and relaxing ...
<seb128> tkamppeter, could have been it :-)
<seb128> Trevinho, good work, thanks!
<seb128> so robert is not back so no summary from him
<seb128> which means we go back to FJKong_ if I haven't forgotten anyone on the way
<seb128> #topic FJKong_
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-25 | Current topic: FJKong_
<seb128> FJKong_, ready this time? ;-)
<FJKong_> Sprint
<FJKong_> Bug#831093 fix build error in qterm
<FJKong_> discuss on using input method in snaps
<FJKong_> #1630281
<FJKong_> fltk-based app snap exit with "XOpenIM() failed
<FJKong_> #1635267
<FJKong_> cqrlog cann't remove from yakkety
<FJKong_> #1636249
<FJKong_> Drop patches from 3.22.0-1ubuntu1 that aren't needed with GNOME 3.22 Edit
<FJKong_> in progressing
<FJKong_> eof
<seb128> thanks FJKong_!
<seb128> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2016-10-25 | Current topic: aob
<seb128> did I forget anyone? or does anyone has some extra topic they wanted to bring?
 * desrt blinks
<seb128> hey, seems we are done then
<desrt> an excellent meeting, seb!
<seb128> thanks everyone, was good to see the team for sure
<desrt> aob?  more sprints!!
<Sweet5hark> thx folks
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct 25 15:56:01 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2016/ubuntu-desktop.2016-10-25-15.30.moin.txt
<flexiondotorg> Thanks seb128
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> quality chairing
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> Sweet5hark, bug #1584740 seems another bugs with several users seeing performances issues with libreoffice-gtk installed ... is that something being investigated? seems to hit a bunch of users
<ubot5`> bug 1584740 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Libreoffice impress hanging and high cpu on slide operations" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1584740
<seb128> there was another one with similar issues on writer iirc
<Sweet5hark> seb128: well, the answer to that is "gtk3 backend is still slower than gtk2 in some scenarios". I dont think there will be a single cause or a single fix for these. there clearly still is room for improvement of the gtk3 backend, but it will be lots of small fixes upstream, not something readily backportable to 5.2/yakkety unfortunately.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, well, there might be one obvious slow path leading to main issues
<Sweet5hark> seb128: but yeah: this "hanging" stuff is of course not how it should be. some running under gdb and looking at stacktraces might help. Ill look into that.
<Sweet5hark> (if I can repro)
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> yeah, I just wanted to point out because quite some users hit it
<seb128> so seems worth trying if we can reproduce and maybe debug some specific obvious case
<seb128> like that bug several users say that libreoffice hangs up to 10 minutes doing changes to slides
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yep, the only reason I am not freaking out is that (something like) this was kinda expected when hopping over to gtk3. better to have the pain with LTS+1 than some other time still.
<seb128> luckily users can install the new version from the snap right? ;-)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: heh, I was just thinking about that.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, those reports are from the lts though, not from +1
<Sweet5hark> seb128: it will be interesting to see if there are major differences between libreoffice 5.2 on yakkety (native) and from the snap as while both default to gtk3, they are build against different versions of gtk3 etc. (snap is still build on xenial)
<Sweet5hark> seb128: ahhum! indeed thats with 5.1.2 on xenial which defaults to gtk2. Curious.
<seb128> Sweet5hark, could be that they installed -gtk3, we should make apport report that information
<Sweet5hark> jup.
 * Sweet5hark reboots to windoze for some build system foo and then will be gone for today. Have fun!
<seb128> k, caling it a day as well, have a nice evening desktopers
<davmor2> pitti: woohoo just upgraded to zesty and pstree shows me indicators are now all under systemd \o/
<pitti> davmor2: it's like an entirely different life, isn't it? : -)
<pitti> "test case: nothing changes"
<davmor2> pitti: :)
<davmor2> no test case things keep working
<dobey> well obviously something changed :P
<dobey> when is robert_ancell back?
<pitti> tedg: a-haa! /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-greeter-session, called by /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-greeter-wrapper.conf, starts another dbus without checking for an existing one
<pitti> that was a bit of a search
<pitti> et voilà, my unity-greeter port works
<jbicha> pitti: are you interested in doing a pango1.0 upload to Debian to fix its autopkgtest? (it's blocking the gtk 3.22 transition) https://anonscm.debian.org/viewvc/pkg-gnome?view=revision&revision=51547
<pitti> jbicha: yes, I am; I just didn't track down the regression yet
<jbicha> i think it was just missing a hyphen, I just pushed a fix to svn
<pitti> jbicha: oh dear, nicely spotted
<pitti> jbicha: gosh, I forgot how incredibly awful svn was..
<jbicha> pitti: if we're lucky pkg-gnome might convert to git in the next year :|
<pitti> jbicha: test passes again with this fix, thanks
<Guma> Any one here has issue connecting external USB driver to 16.04 and not able to mount? lsusb shows that device so is dmesg and no errors. But fdisk -l does not show sdb. Drive fir now is perforated to FAT32
<dobey> Guma: really a question for #ubuntu, but if it's one of the fancy drives with software encryption feature, or something similar, it probably requires the special windows software to run it
<Guma> dobey No it is a bug that other do see. It works under 14.04 but not 16.04
<Guma> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1591521
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1591521 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel Does not recognize some USB 3.0 hard drives" [Medium,Triaged]
<dobey> well if there's a bug already filed that you know is your issue, it seems like #ubuntu-kernel would be the appropriate place to ask about status of that bug
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-10-26
<pitti> Good morning
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey pitti, how are you?
<pitti> seb128: I'm fine, thanks!
<pitti> how about yourself?
<pitti> this --><-- close to get unity-greeter ported
<seb128> I'm good thanks
<seb128> oh, nice
<seb128> congrats on being the new greeter maintainer btw ;-)
<pitti> heh
 * didrocks greets the greeter maintainer
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<didrocks> :)
<duflu> Good morning!
<duflu> Wait, what timezone is this?
<duflu> seb128: Are you our main nautilus contact?
<seb128> hey duflu
<seb128> not sure we have one
<duflu> seb128: Fair enough. Interestingly people experienced this bug on projectors all last week and nobody asked/tried logging a bug for it... https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1626935
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1626935 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "[yakkety] desktop is black and/or flickering after plugging in a second monitor" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> duflu, what's the point of opening a bug about something already reported?
<seb128> we discussed it with Laney in the plenary
<duflu> seb128: I mean nobody knew about the bug. Also didn't bother searching for it :)
<duflu> Oh?
<seb128> we assumed it was rather a compiz issue though
<duflu> That would be a good assumption, but untrue in this case
<seb128> yeah, I saw by reading the bug report
<seb128> seems like Trevinho also commented on it last week
 * duflu now recalls the backlog of bugs he didn't get around to logging last week
<seb128> unsure who would be likely to look at that issue, probably Laney or Trevinho or maybe andyrock but they are all quite busy so I would not be surprised if that just stayed like that for a while
<seb128> no similar bug reported upstream it looks like
<seb128> but the background rendering is distro patched, upstream has the shell displaying the wallpaper and just put icons there
<seb128> so could be an issue in the distro changes
<duflu> OK, thanks. Yeah I can't see any (open) upstream bug
<seb128> yakkkety is quite rough on the edges
<duflu> Welcome to week 1
<seb128> rather to lts+1
<seb128> but let's see if that improves
<duflu> seb128: Seems like nautilus just isn't receiving xrandr display layout changes. But I also have other work to do...
<duflu> Or isn't acting on them.
<seb128> thanks for the hint, maybe that's useful to somebody else who wants to pick the issue up
<seb128> can you add a comment on the bug stating that?
<duflu> OK, yeah. Seemed so obvious I didn't mention it
<seb128> doesn't seem that obvious to me, I would expect it to render the bg on a portion of the desktop corresponding to the old geometry if the issue was that it's not picking the new one
<seb128> or to you have the "background is not refreshed and has bits on the windows moved over it" effect on the not rendered parts
<duflu> seb128: Indeed it is. Usually fails to render to the new monitor, but if the new one is the same size and appears on the left then it will just render there (and not on the old one)
<seb128> like if nautilus was not active
<duflu> seb128: The flickering is normal behaviour for when you swap buffers (and have triple buffers) but failed to render anything
<duflu> So you see cycling through 3 images
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks, those are good hints on where to look
<seb128> so it's probably "just" nautilus not picking up the new screen config dynamically
<flexiondotorg> seb128, Morning
<duflu> Incidentally Mir does pick up new displays dynamically and will use them. But we disable that feature in Unity8 for now
<Laney> yo
 * pitti ^5s Laney
<davmor2> morning all
<pitti> hey davmor2
<flexiondotorg> Laney, davmor2 pitti Morning
<seb128> good morning flexiondotorg Laney davmor2
<flexiondotorg> My car is about as sick as me. I'll be dropping it off at the car doctors in a bit a relocating to the library.
<davmor2> flexiondotorg: morning dude
 * flexiondotorg will be back a bit later...
<pitti> seb128: ah, seems I can't be the unity-greeter maintainer -- I can't push to the branch; so I put up https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/unity-greeter/systemd-indicators/+merge/309321
<seb128> pitti, I'm sure we can fix that membership issue for you ;-)
<seb128> good work
<seb128> let's see what mterry or robert_ancell say
<Laney> I'll look at that nautilus/whatever thing if Trevinho doesn't want to
<Laney> probably not today though
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<seb128> duflu, ^
<pitti> seb128: did you already create a bileto ticket for hud? if not, want me to?
<pitti> argh, this would  have been the last upstart rdepends without unity8; now there are more deps
 * pitti looks into the unity-greeter-broadcast thing
<seb128> pitti, I didn't, but let me just push a version without the changelog before
<duflu> seb128: No problem. That conversation already lasted longer than it should
<duflu> Not a blocker obviously
<Laney> Everyone wants to talk about it but nobody wants to actually try to fix it
<seb128> yeah, just one of those anyone bugs
<seb128> I would probably have a look if I had a machine on yakkety and a screen to connect to it
<seb128> my main laptop which is on the external screen is xenial
<seb128> and vms are not going to do for that
<Laney> sensible move
<seb128> the small laptop is hdmi but my monitor is vga/dvi only
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> thanks Laney!
<seb128> (small laptop being my yakkety config)
 * pitti regularly gets annoyed with the DP/Mini-DP/HDMI/DVI mess
<pitti> these days you can't connect anything to anything because everyone invents a new effing plug format
<Laney> VGA is okay
<seb128> I wonder if I should update my main system out of xenial or not
<Laney> just turn the monitor off in u-c-c
<Laney> then the background gets black
<duflu> Thank you Laney, seb128. I don't mean to be annoying. Just that I've seen high visibility (to user) bugs linger in the past, without any developer attention
<pitti> seb128: not enough space for dual boot?
<seb128> pitti, no, 80G ssd
<seb128> which I fight on to get more that
<pitti> seb128: or install to USB
<seb128> 3G
<seb128> well I could
<seb128> but then I would need to reboot my main system to look at bugs
<seb128> like close IRC, emails, webbrowsers, etc
<seb128> which is tedious
<seb128> usually vm works fine enough, just not for such bugs which involve external screens or such
<seb128> anyway enough discussions about my workflow issues
<Laney> I did mean "if Trevinho doesn't want to" to avoid signing me up to fix it right away by the way
<Laney> just to cut out endless rounds if that doesn't happen soon
<Laney> back in a minute
<seb128> k
<seb128> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd-glib/+bug/1635270 was uploaded to zesty now
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1635270 in snapd-glib (Ubuntu) "libsnapd-glib is not useful without snapd-login-service " [High,In progress]
<seb128> hey Sweet5hark
<pitti> seb128: oh good, thanks
<seb128> np, sorry for the delay
<Laney> I just trapped my finger in my laptop hinge
<Laney> owwwwwwwwowow
<seb128> utch
<Sweet5hark> seb128: whops, missed that: heya ;)
<davmor2> Laney: how the hell have you lived this long?
<Sweet5hark> Laney: dont tell insurers otherwise our job will be marked as risky business
<Laney> Sweet5hark: are you saying I could sue canonical?
<Laney> no win no fee solicitors
<Laney> oops that was meant to go to google
<Laney> davmor2: a question I ask myself frequently
 * duflu hears the ghost of Steve Jobs say you're holding it wrong
<Sweet5hark> hrhr
<davmor2> duflu: I think you mean to say "God designed your hand wrong" ;)
<duflu> davmor2: I didn't really mean anything seriously. But technically he was Buddhist, which is a religion without a "god".
 * flexiondotorg is connected
<Laney> library's busy today
<Laney> most of the usual rooms are reserved for one thing or another
<flexiondotorg> Laney, yep I was headed for the library too. Busy because half term.
<flexiondotorg> Current sat in the park tethered to phone.
<duflu> (depending on the definition of "god")
<duflu> This is likely to get messy. Just as well I need to think about making dinner soon
<davmor2> duflu: no technically you are god not a lack of god but good point
<Laney> flexiondotorg: No such riffraff in here :P
<duflu> davmor2: I know... depending on the definition...
<davmor2> duflu: indeed
<Laney> flexiondotorg: https://flic.kr/p/bvShQY
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<flexiondotorg> Laney, fancy!
<flexiondotorg> ricotz, o/
<ricotz> Laney, could you force vala 0.34.2-1 to sync from debian?
<ricotz> flexiondotorg, hey :)
<Laney> ricotz: Autosyncs are turning on soon; any particular reason why this should go in first?
<ricotz> Laney, it contains some gir parser fixes which affects vapi generation of reverse-depends
<Laney> ok, and do you have a list of other rdeps which should be rebuilt?
<ricotz> Laney, 0.34.1 was already synced, but 0.34.2 is better to start with
<ricotz> I don't have a list of actually affected projects though
<seb128> pitti, I resubmitted the hud one without changelog, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/hud/systemd/+merge/309330
<seb128> should be good to silo
<Laney> ricotz: done
<Laney> it's stuck in proposed, probably something needs a rebuild
<pitti> seb128: seb128 oh, so that's an entirely new MP, not using the previous one
<pitti> seb128: (you know bzr push --overwrite?)
<pitti> seb128: anyway, thanks! Marking the old one as superseded then
<seb128> pitti, sorry, can fix that, I did that but apparently the default location it remember was a previous branch
<seb128> I wish it would auto remember the previous location used
<seb128> not the first one
<pitti> seb128: both https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/hud/systemd-for-session/+merge/300430 and https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/hud/systemd/+merge/309330 have the same target, and it looks correct?
<pitti> seb128: anyway, either works
<seb128> pitti, the first one has the changelog entry
<seb128> either use the second or let me know if I should fix the first one to remove it
<pitti> seb128: nah, I'll use the second one
<seb128> danke
<ricotz> Laney, thanks!
<pitti> seb128: I would have uncommitted, bzr revert debian/changelog, commit, push --overwrite
<pitti> (but nevermind now)
<pitti> poor man's --amend :)
<seb128> yeah
<pitti> seb128: rejected the old one, approved the new one
<seb128> pitti, danke
<jbicha> seb128: I guess we regressed a bit on keeping Startup Applications empty (on 16.04 too): http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbicha/img/unity-1610-startup-applications.png
<jbicha> did you see that Tweak Tool added a Startup Applications tool? it's easy to add apps but it doesn't let you configure the specific command used
<seb128> jbicha, hey, looks like it, and no I don't use the tweak tool so I didn't notice that
<pitti> seb128: want to open a bileto ticket for hud yourself, or want me to drive it?
<seb128> pitti, as you prefer
<pitti> I don't mind either; I'll add one now
<seb128> thanks
<pitti> seb128: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2099
<seb128> pitti, thanks
<andyrock> Trevinho: how do I reproduce the nautilus bug on an VM?
<andyrock> on VBox I can resize the desktop without issues
<pitti> seb128: do you remember the magic key to invoke the hud? (testing the silo now)
 * pitti never ever uses it
<davmor2> andyrock: there is a bug for that, killall nautilus and then open nautilus as a work around.
<pitti> oh -- seems  pressing Alt multiple times, or quickly (usually Alt opens the menu if you hold it a bit longer)
<andyrock> davmor2: I don't need a workaround. I need a way to reproduce the bug so I can fix it
<pitti> seb128: works nicely! /me approves silo and let britney have at it
<andyrock> Trevinho wrote that he can reproduce it on a VM that's why I asked
<davmor2> andyrock: open in kvm with a qxl driver and resize the screen done
<andyrock> ah ok I was on vbox
<davmor2> andyrock: you're welcome
<davmor2> andyrock: you able to reproduce now?
<andyrock> I ll try later
<seb128> pitti, yeah, it's a "tap" on alt, great!
<pitti> seb128: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hud/14.10+17.04.20161026-0ubuntu1 → hmm, changelog got messed up, but it's landing :)
<seb128> weird
<seb128> but yeah, sorry it took so long
 * pitti looks at indicator-printers, that's one left
<seb128> so u7 session is upstart free?
<seb128> ah
<pitti> seb128: unity-greeter too still (the MP from this morning)
<davmor2> seb128: no I think there are some others
<seb128> right
<seb128> davmor2, which ones?
<pitti> tedg: do you remember the state of https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-printers/systemd-unit ? was there something you need to fix still, or did it just slip through the cracks?
<davmor2> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383849/
<seb128> weird for at-spi I though that was done previous cycle
<davmor2> seb128: that's the feedback from pstree on zesty for me
<seb128> davmor2, did you get the new version uploaded today?
<seb128> and restarted your session since?
<davmor2> seb128: ah I've not restarted session I'll do that after I finish what I'm doing
<seb128> k, don't worry
<seb128> so it's starting looking good
<seb128> url-dispatcher is not an u7 thing, unsure why it's being started there
<davmor2> seb128: ubuntu webbrowser maybe?
<davmor2> seb128: might be pulled in from u8
<seb128> could be yes
<seb128> zesty is just starting so situation looks good
<seb128> we have time to clean up those small things
<dobey> probably url-dispatecher is being started as a result of the indicators starting
<dobey> indicator-datetime uses it i think
<pitti> tedg: built it here -- works fine, except that unity-services needs a .wants/ symlink for it; I'll do that
<tedg> pitti: Think it just slipped through the cracks
<pitti> tedg: ok, thanks; mopping it up then
<tedg> pitti: Great, thanks!
 * ogra_ hands pitti a fresh bucket
<pitti> tedg: oh blergh, unity-services is built by unity
<pitti> Trevinho: do you have something else pending for unity, or should I do a landing just for this?
<Trevinho> pitti: mh, there are some branches but they need reveiew and I can't do it right now
<Trevinho> so feel free to land
<pitti> Trevinho: ack, just put up https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/unity/indicator-printer-dep/+merge/309358 (maybe you or tedg can review, it's trivial)
<pitti> Trevinho: with just this and indicator-printers it should be a quick landing (it's z only)
<Trevinho> pitti: another approved you can land is https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/xdnd-tests-enable/+merge/305052 nothing important, but since is there..
<pitti> Trevinho: sure, that seems fine -- if it works, it'll go in and if it fails I can still rebuild without it
<Trevinho> it used to :-)
<pitti> Trevinho: ok, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2101 , let the machinery grind :)
<pitti> meh, FTBFS
<pitti> on some obscure cmake thingy
<pitti> CMake Error at plugins/unityshell/CMakeLists.txt:1 (find_package):
<pitti>   By not providing "FindCompiz.cmake" in CMAKE_MODULE_PATH
<pitti> sounds like this is in some package which needs to be rebuilt against cmake 3.6
<pitti> compiz-dev presumably
<pitti> ./usr/share/cmake-3.5/FindCompiz.cmake → hah, that
<pitti> Trevinho: https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/compiz/standards-version/+merge/309365 → can you please ack?
<pitti> just a formality
<Trevinho> pitti: ok
<pitti> Trevinho: I didn't see any approved MP which was ready to go
<Trevinho> yeah,need to check those soon
<pitti> Trevinho: thanks
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: yes, will upload libreoffice 5.2.3.2 deb tarballs. but not anymore today -- b/c low bandwidth, will be better tomorrow.
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, alright, thanks, I was hoping to be able to have some built backports by friday morning
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: that should work
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, good, don't forget the pdf jpeg-compression patch :)
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers
<pitti> Trevinho: meh @ -Werror=deprecated-declarations .. unity builds further now, but now fails at deprecated Gdk symbols
<Trevinho> pitti: ouch... every cycle this happens... i hate it!
<pitti> Trevinho: why do we enable errors on that in the first place? it's not really a bug
<Trevinho> pitti: it was there to ensure we update the code to use latest functions and not to be broken in future
<Trevinho> but...
<pitti> Trevinho: i. e. I can have a stab on porting this, but then it won't be backportable any more
<Trevinho> gtk guys really change things everytime
<Trevinho> pitti: I use gtk version check macros generally
<pitti> Trevinho: so I wonder what's more important -- keep it backportable, or use the latest and greatest API
<pitti> (honest question -- what do you want me to do?)
<pitti> if we don't backport it much, we can do the latter
<Trevinho> pitti: in geneal I prfer to keep things bakcportable... if it's not something that requires many line changes I enclose the code in #if GTK_CHECK_VERSION() macros..
<Trevinho> pitti: otherwise we can probably disable those deprecated check now... Since u7 is still in minimal maintenance, thus there's no real interest in keeping that flag on
<ricotz> or properly update it for 3.22 which will live for(ever / some time)
<pitti> Trevinho: hm, not a fan of such #ifdeffery TBH, it duplicates logic and is error prone (the other path usually doesn't get tested)
<Trevinho> pitti: I'm not a fan either, in fact I generally use it for just one liner when the deprecated function to use is quite straight forward
<pitti> Trevinho: ok; I'll look at these functions and see how easy it is to replace them and since when they exist
<pitti> Trevinho: GtkMonitor is new in 3.22, i. e. zesty only
<pitti> GdkMonitor even
<Trevinho> pitti: yeah, I was wondering that
<pitti> Trevinho: so, I'm leaning towards -Wno-error=deprecated-declarations, but WDYT?
<pitti> $ bzr grep gdk_screen|wc -l
<pitti> 50
<Trevinho> pitti: yeah, I think it's better
<pitti> Trevinho: I test-built with https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/unity/gdk-api/+merge/309404 and the compiz-dev rebuild, works fine now
<Trevinho> pitti: good
 * pitti turns the silo build crank
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-10-27
<hikiko> hello !
<Sweet5hark> moin
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> hey hey pitti, Sweet5hark
<pitti> bonjour didrocks !
<seb128> hey didrocks pitti Sweet5hark
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> re seb128
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<Laney> ahoy
<seb128> good morning u.k
<seb128> how are things on the island?
<flexiondotorg> This morning it is mostly full of fog.
<didrocks> morning flexiondotorg, Laney
<flexiondotorg> didrocks, seb128 Laney Morning.
<flexiondotorg> Still very much suffering with Ubuflu :-(
<pitti> hey Laney and flexiondotorg!
<Laney> hi didrocks flexiondotorg seb128
<Laney> and pitti!
<flexiondotorg> pitti, o/
<Laney> how's it going?
<Laney> looking nice and autumnal here
<pitti> actually, first day of sun again after a week of gray \o/
<TheMuso> Hey folks.
<TheMuso> Hope everybody had safe and uneventful travels.
<seb128> hey TheMuso, how as your trip back?
<TheMuso> seb128: Uneventful, thanks.
<seb128> that's the best kind :-)
<TheMuso> Indeed.
<duflu> TheMuso: I don't recall ever asking... what do you play? (as a muso)
<duflu> (I play the stereo)
<xsdfdfsa> what's amaterasu
<xsdfdfsa> watching over
<xsdfdfsa> hi I'm getting the unity to change a few annoying things for the first time I really like the unity plugin, but why is it using the bazaar
<pitti> Trevinho: I tested https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2101 and unity, compiz, and i-printers work fine; just for formality, are you okay with https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/unity/gdk-api/+merge/309404 ? (what we discussed last night)
<xsdfdfsa> is there a way to contribute to unity
<Trevinho> xsdfdfsa: well, bazaar is there for some time, and it's not bad as you might think 😃
<Trevinho> xsdfdfsa: however, if you need some hint in how develop it or how to fix things you want, just ask
<Trevinho> pitti: thanks...
<pitti> Trevinho: can you please top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/compiz/standards-version/+merge/309365 ? publishing errors on this
<pitti> Trevinho: oh, and I need this rubber-stamped in triplicate, with one copy each sent to Jane, Obama, and Putin for sign-off ☺
<xsdfdfsa> well whats the current focus on anyway, anything they need a hand with ? :D next distro has a startup helper like bonzibuddy ???
<pitti> Trevinho: grazie!
<Trevinho> prego ;-)
<jbicha> pitti: could you look into hinting gtk+3.0 in, like you did for pango1.0?
<pitti> jbicha: not quite the same way -- pango1.0 didn't break gtkada, but it seems gtk+3.0 actually did
<pitti> jbicha: or maybe gtkada needs to be rebuilt against new gtk or so?
<pitti> a bit odd that it only hits two arches, but http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/libg/libgtkada/zesty/ppc64el is pretty obviously a regression
<jbicha> I assumed it was ada that was broken and not related to gtk 3.0 at all but I hardly know anything about ada…
<sil2100> Ada sucks
<pitti> could be, I haven't investigated yt
<jbicha> looking at https://ci.debian.net/packages/libg/libgtkada/unstable/amd64/ the test passed with gtk 3.21.6-1 on September 15 and then started failing but gtk was still at 3.21.6-1
<sil2100> Apologies for that, I just had some issues with dbusada
<sil2100> I slowly start unwinding the issues, pushing some required no-change rebuilds to get that one unblocked
<sil2100> You might also need some no change rebuilds for the package dependencies
<sil2100> For dbusada I had to do a rebuild of ahven to get it building again (still not migrated from -proposed though)
<jbicha> oh yeah, Debian's dbusada started failing its autopkgtests on Sep 16 also and it doesn't depend on gtk
<sil2100> Yeah, many ada projects need to be no-change rebuilt, seems like a change in the toolchain (in gnat-6)
<sil2100> For powerpc, ppc64el and s390x
<pitti> jbicha: ah good, then I'll override it; thanks
<Sweet5hark> yeha, libreoffice snap suceeeded to build on armhf, i386 and amd64.
<Sweet5hark> no promise that it'll run on armhf of course. also ppc64el failed.
<Sweet5hark> ... because cppunit configure says it cant guess the system type.
<Sweet5hark> (with a 7 year old config.guess)
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, hey
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, any reason why you didn't cherry-pick the pdf-export patch as I asked?
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: as discussed yesterday: will be in 5.2.4, doesnt seem more urgent than that (or its there a lp issue piling up "affects me"s)?
<ricotz> Sweet5hark, there was no saying from that you won't pick it up, I explicitly asked you for it -- there is no report afaik -- keep doing your thing -- thanks for the tarballs!
<Sweet5hark> ricotz: thanks for the hint, I just felt safer having it in 5.2.4 upstream, which sees some more testing than a (backported) vendor patch.
<Laney> weeeeeeeeeeeellllllllll
<Laney> quiet day today!
 * Laney is off tomorrow, so see you monday
<Laney> perl will have fixed itself by then
 * Laney coughs
<seb128> Laney, indeed, have a nice long w.e!
<seb128> Laney, oh, and well done fixing that nautilus issue ;-)
<seb128> andyrock, ^ just in case you didn't notice that he fixed it (so you don't dup work if you were looking at it)
<seb128> have a good evening desktopers
#ubuntu-desktop 2016-10-28
<jbicha> robert_ancell: good afternoon
<robert_ancell> jbicha, hi
<jbicha> could you sync gspell to zesty? and if you have time look at sponsoring bug 1631754 as yakkety sru?
<ubot5`> bug 1631754 in gspell (Ubuntu) "gspell does not include translations" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1631754
<robert_ancell> sure
<robert_ancell> jbicha, done and done
<pitti> Good morning
<didrocks> Guten Morgen pitti
<pitti> bonjour didrocks, comment vas-tu ?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi pitti ?
<seb128> good morning didrocks pitti desktopers
<pitti> ça va -- j'ai dormi trop tard hier soir (was debugging a major britney messup)
<didrocks> hey seb128
<didrocks> argh ;)
<pitti> mais tous va bien :)
<pitti> bonjour seb128 !
<duflu> Bon Morgen didrocks, pitti
<pitti> hey duflu!
<duflu> and seb128
<didrocks> hi duflu!
<seb128> hey duflu
<hikiko|off> hey all :) national holiday here :D
<hikiko|off> happy friday! /me disappears
<seb128> hikiko|off, hey, enjoy your long w.e!
<duflu> Oh, happy holiday hikiko|off
<desrt> hikiko|off: enjoy the polyglot party :)
<flexiondotorg> Morning desktopers
<flexiondotorg> I'm just heading to the doctors. The Ubuflu really has me :-(
<flexiondotorg> Back in an hour or so...
<seb128> flexiondotorg, hey, k, no worry and get some rest if you need it to shake the ubuflu out
<seb128> I'm a bit sick as well since yesterday :-/
<andyrock> morning
<jbicha> good morning
<pitti> hey jbicha, how are you?
<pitti> hello andyrock
<seb128> k, enough for this week
<seb128> was a quiet friday here!
<seb128> have a nice w.e desktopers ;-)
<jbicha> seb128: it's so quiet, I think everyone else is already on their weekend :)
 * qengho uploads to a PPA and is alarmed at the name "zesty" until remembering that's right.
<dobey> it's like a fresh irish spring
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-10-23
<didrocks> good morning
<flocculant> morning didrocks - all aboard the night train to Bravus Buffalo is it :p
<didrocks> hey flocculant! oh, the name was announced?
 * didrocks didn't read rss feeds yet
<flocculant> nah - I have the devil in me :p
<didrocks> haha ;)
<flocculant> last 3 days at old job ... woke up with a 'this is going to be fun' attitude :p
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<didrocks> roh ;)
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN !
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, ça va?
 * oSoMoN takes cat to vet, bbiab
<MrGreen> Hello
<MrGreen> What is the name for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS ?
<flocculant> MrGreen: no idea yet
<jamesh> MrGreen: like previous releases, you'll probably find out first at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/
<jamesh> there hasn't been an announcement yet
<MrGreen> for the 17.10, he had not announced.
<acheronuk> though Mark did not blog for artful
<flocculant> all that aside - we don't know yet :)
<acheronuk> for Artful the first sign was the name changing here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+series
<acheronuk> but who knows this time
<didrocks> oSoMoN: doing fine, thanks! yourself (apart your cat? :/)
<dupondje> didrocks: I guess you know why gdm3 doesn't show Wayland session option on a Nouveau/Intel optimus laptop? :)
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<didrocks> dupondje: I heard that there is some issues on hybrid card
<didrocks> dupondje: I think the most effective is to report your configuraiton on GNOME bugzilla so that upstream can debug it
<didrocks> hey seb128
<didrocks> dupondje: also, there is a version of gnome-shell/mutter in proposed which worth a try
<didrocks> dupondje: so I would say, first install those versions from proposed ^ and reboot. Some had wayland crashes (and so, fallback to Xorg), and on their config, they can run wayland again
<dupondje> oh! i'll check that out tonight (when I'm back on my optimus laptop)
<dupondje> thanks for the info!
<seb128> re didrocks :)
<duflu> dupondje, sounds like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1724583
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1724583 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "gdm3 in Ubuntu 17.10 doesn't list wayland sessions when using hybrid graphics" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Trevinho> didrocks: I opened a bug about sendin more infos from g-s with apport unpack, can we SRU that once you land next one?
<Trevinho> didrocks: also, I noticed in some places no extensionst list are exported, is that the case?
<Trevinho> as it would be useful to debug some things
<Trevinho> *err* not apport-unpack, I meant apport-retrace
<Trevinho> or whatever its called the tool that attaches stuff to LP
<oSoMoN> didrocks, doing fine, and cat is fine too, just a minor allergy that's under control
<oSoMoN> hey seb128, Trevinho
<didrocks> Trevinho: sure, we can do that with .2 for instance
<Trevinho> hi oSoMoN
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<seb128> hey duflu
<duflu> Hey seb128.
<duflu> And Europe wakes up as I finish 7 hours of answering release-weekend bug mail
<duflu> :)
<dupondje> btw, the translations of the popup that lists possible software when opening a file ... In which package is that? There is some annoying translation bug in it since like 3 years ... Guess i'm gonne report it :p
<Trevinho> hi duflu
<duflu> Hey Trevinho
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<Trevinho> ah didrocks also https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=789237 might be useful to have for debuggin, in any case I think we should set SHELL_DEBUG="backtrace-segfaults" (and ":backtrace-warnings" too maybe) by default for us until say... beta?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 789237 in general "Call gjs_dumpstack on aborts and traps and optionally on segfaults" [Normal,New]
<didrocks> Trevinho: we discussed on Friday on having a package that we can seed temporarly to have debug on by default
<didrocks> Trevinho: need to discuss I think
<didrocks> duflu, as the bug master, has the reference :)
 * duflu closes eyes
<duflu> Still a couple of hours left for actual code
<didrocks> Trevinho: so maybe add to that one: bug #1696030
<Trevinho> didrocks: well, in this case we don't need to debug stuff, just to allow the shell to send us infos about what part of JS is crashing
<ubot5> bug 1696030 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell logging is too brief to be useful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1696030
<Trevinho> ok
<didrocks> Trevinho: you didn't review bug #1721102 yet?
<ubot5> bug 1721102 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Thin line at the left of Simple Scan's "Scan" headerbar button" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721102
<didrocks> the regression is really not nice :/
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<Trevinho> didrocks: I've done it, not approved yet, since I'm adding some other fixes on top of it
<Trevinho> didrocks: but the branch is more than ok, so I'm approving it shortly
<Trevinho> didrocks: adding another one on top though
<didrocks> Trevinho: please test them carefully, you know how much the theme can break…
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah... rules are pretty strict, but yeah
<seb128> duflu, when you mark a bug which has useful info as a dup it would be nice to copy the info in the master bug
<duflu> seb128, sometimes yes. Other times there is too much text to copy, which makes life harder for the next person trying to read both
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> duflu, right, the one I just crossed in the gdm avatar-not-centered and the duplicate had a css snippet
<Guest5394> morning
<seb128> Guest5394, hey (Laney?)
<Guest5394> no
<Guest5394> I am Guest5394
<Guest5394> I am my own person
<Guest5394> I AM A FREE MAN!
<seb128> welcome here Guest5394 :p
<willcooke> :))
<Guest5394> not like that Guest11178 loser
<seb128> the bot took over
<seb128> he kicked his master out of the keyboard and is doing IRC by himself
<willcooke> I miss that guy]
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
 * Laney breaks free
<oSoMoN> morning Laney :)
<seb128> :-)
<didrocks> Laney took back, morning!
<Laney> what's up homies
<seb128> it's sunny monday!
<seb128> after rainy&windy tennis sunday :p
 * Laney turns on the bot compactor in the back room
<Laney> oh
<Laney> wind must be annoying at tennis
<seb128> it is
<seb128> "but the ball was going this way!"
<seb128> #fail
<Laney> doh
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho, thanks for that indicator-printers fix, it one frequently reported on e.u.c, I had it to my list of things to look at but didn't manage to get to it yet
<Trevinho> np
<andyrock> np!
<Trevinho> crash-wise we're not all bad right now, most of them are addressed... I think I linked most of the upstream side of things locally
<Laney> Trevinho: nice cat
<Trevinho> we need to backport some stuff...
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, he's lovely!
<Laney> :3
<Laney> where are you now?
<MrGreen> There are no more bug in Ubuntu? It's been several days since I have any updates
<Trevinho> and he meows all the times I go out to work in the pool area... So he stays sitting with me close to the laptop :-D
<Trevinho> Laney: still Playa del Carmen
<MrGreen> (*no update)
<seb128> it's nice to see some contributors filing bugs with css change suggestion
<seb128> e.g bug #1725487
<ubot5> bug 1725487 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Hot corner ripple animation is still blue in Ubuntu/Ambiance" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1725487
<seb128> Trevinho, didrocks, who would be interested to look into that one?
<Trevinho> I can, but not now... after the bed break :-D
<seb128> yeah, it's not an important one
<didrocks> seb128: I can hav a look, no worry
<didrocks> but didn't we disable hot corner?
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
 * didrocks opens and read
<seb128> yeah, you can re-enable it with gnome-tweaks
<Trevinho> so super low :)
<seb128> indeed
<didrocks> yep, I've put the gsettings patch in it
<seb128> just to merge in a vcs for whatever b upload
<seb128> or maybe next sru
<didrocks> yep
<seb128> the reporter seems nice so trying to keep him happy
<didrocks> ah, so rewriting the assets
<didrocks> rather than the css
<seb128> he filed bug #1725545 and bug #1725546 with css suggestions
<ubot5> bug 1725183 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1725545 User picture on login screen is not centred within the highlight box" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1725183
<ubot5> bug 1725546 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Disable noise on login screen background" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1725546
<seb128> I don't understand the noise one though :p
<didrocks> so, that was a trap, you want the 3 of them in? ;)
<didrocks> (well, at least the login screen change ?)
<seb128> no
<seb128> well if you want to review the other ones feel free
<seb128> the blue color feeled one that is buggy and option
<seb128> I don't understand what the "noise" does so I've no opinion on that one
<seb128> and the centered is minor but I guess would be worth including if we can
<duflu> seb128, you need a decent monitor to see the noise. It's designed into the purple background :)
<duflu> (leftover from the default theme)
<seb128> I was just pointing them to show that the user is trying to help
<didrocks> disabling the noise is a no no
<seb128> duflu, I think I would need better eyes for such details as well :p
<didrocks> without it, the aubergine looks really bad
<didrocks> so not leftover, but desired
<duflu> didrocks, I agree and would prefer the grey noise :)
<didrocks> however, I agree it's annoying that it seems to apply everywhere
<duflu> I think there's a bug for that too
<didrocks> and not only on the background
<didrocks> like on the logo :/
<duflu> didrocks, bug 1723008
<ubot5> bug 1723008 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Suggestion: Make the login screen background grey again" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1723008
<didrocks> duflu: doesn't work at all with our default content
<didrocks> we tried that as well
<didrocks> you can go back to grey if you want :)
<didrocks> (see my blog posts)
<duflu> didrocks, you mean plymouth?
<didrocks> not plymouth, "logging screen" is GDM
<didrocks> which is your bug
<duflu> didrocks, just wondering which default content matches the purple... or do you mean the wallpaper?
<didrocks> duflu: ah yeah, we matches plymouth
<didrocks> match*
 * dupondje doesn't find where the translations are of the 'Open File With' dialog ... :) Shouldn't that be in Nautilus?
<didrocks> dupondje: I would say rather GTK
<seb128> gtk
<seb128> well which one
<seb128> the tab in the properties of a file?
<dupondje> seb128: well if you right click on the file, and use "Open with other application". Then you get a popup with all the applications
<dupondje> there there is a translation bug :)
<seb128> right, that's gtk
<seb128> didrocks, ok, one more bug ping and I stop for today :p Interested it looking to bug #1725219? it's the g-c-c code you wrote it looks like
<ubot5> bug 1725219 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/gnome-control-center:11:g_type_check_instance_cast:ext_ubuntu_dock_placement_changed_callback:g_closure_invoke:signal_emit_unlocked_R:g_signal_emit_valist" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1725219
<seb128> we are getting quite some users, recent reports on launchpad is busy
<seb128> we got like 15 new bugs on g-c-c since friday
<didrocks> seb128: sure, need to understand what happens with it, but happy to have a look
<seb128> didrocks, ok, so I triage/assign to you, no hurry to work on it I'm just trying to stay on top of the triaging
<seb128> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<didrocks> system said it crashed but all settings applied
<didrocks> (from the dup)
<didrocks> it's a "quick close apply settings" ;)
<didrocks> oh, the dup doesn't have the same stacktrace at all, it's like if the panel ref itself was getting invalid?
<didrocks> needs digging
<dupondje> seb128: https://imgur.com/a/8iK3e => its translated as "Allel toepassingen bekijken". But can't find it in the translations (https://l10n.gnome.org/POT/gtk+.gtk-3-22/gtk+.gtk-3-22.nl.po here its correct)
 * didrocks had an idea to recreate the crash, but not this
<seb128> dupondje, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/gtk+3.0/+pots/gtk-3.0/nl/1094/+translate
<seb128> dupondje, the launchpad translators probably changed the strings, report it against language-pack-gnome-nl on launchpad
<dupondje> seb128: ok, cause its correct in the gtk package also.
<seb128> dupondje, is it wrong on that url I gave?
<dupondje> seb128: yes
<seb128> k, so what I said
<dupondje> i'll report a bug on language-pack-gnome-nl :)
<seb128> didrocks, sometime it's callback called after the panel is changed/unloaded because they didn't get disconnected on unload
<seb128> dupondje, k
<didrocks> seb128: that's my guess, but I tried to reproduce it going to another panel and changing the key and it worked
<didrocks> seb128: I'm not exactly sure when dispoze is called in G-C-C (and a lot of other callbacks aren't disconnected in other panels)
<didrocks> I think I'll just track the id and disconnect for now as a tentative fix
<dupondje> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-gnome-nl/+bug/1726312 done :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1726312 in language-pack-gnome-nl (Ubuntu) "Translation error in gtk3.0 package" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> yeah, other panels have segfaults as well seing the recent reports :p
<seb128> dupondje, thx
<seb128> didrocks, yeah, sometime those are difficult to trigger, best is to do the code change if we know it's right and see if reports stop then
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, was heading towards that direction (I have 2 of them to disconnect)
<Trevinho> Laney, didrocks: here's the other https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/headerbar-destructive-theming/+merge/332612
<Trevinho> and a new one is coming
<didrocks> Trevinho: No bug linked? The changes seem to be really large for a SRU…
<Trevinho> didrocks: I'm writing it right now
<didrocks> I'll let seb128 decides on the SRU worthyness for such large changes :p
<Trevinho> didrocks: it's just verbose css, copy paste of the previous code with different colors
<Trevinho> didrocks: I've landed way bigger SRUs in unity in the past, so I'm not worried by the amount :-D
<seb128> Trevinho, didrocks, yeah, let's see first the bug reports and if we get users complaining about the issue
<Trevinho> seb128: it's just really nothing big, just applying the same rules to what we had for othe ractions, but next one also is needed for buttons which are maximized... or it's all inconsistent.
<Trevinho> anyway we can sru it even later after it stays a bit in the archives, I don't mind.
<didrocks> seb128: the only one which is really visible and I saw people complaining about it, it's the Simple Scan regression since Trevinho's last landing. I don't have opinions on the other, but it seems we are all mixing them in the same landing?
<Trevinho> it was already broken anyway, but as said I can land it also in b and we can later backport if needed, I don't care. it's just it's somehing inconsitent, and since we land I'd land everything we have (if tested working).
<Laney> didrocks: I think you can use g_signal_connect_object on those since they're all GObjects, then no need to store the ID
<Laney> if that's helpful
<didrocks> Laney: oh, nice hint, looking at the doc
<didrocks> "When the gobject is destroyed the signal handler will be automatically disconnected."
<didrocks> nice, didn't know that one
<Trevinho> didrocks: just pass the obj after :)
<Laney> quite handy in some cases
<Trevinho> not always resolutive, but quite helpful
<Laney> keeping track of the stuff to disconnect it sucks
<Laney> Trevinho: code looks good to me, screenshot would be helpful though :P
<Laney> isn't it like 4am for you?
<Laney> sleep -> sunbathie -> party -> work
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah. let me grab one, I wanted to open the bug first :)
<Trevinho> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Qky1RxQf/image.png
 * Laney goes blind
<Trevinho> backdrop... https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/qAJpfAxx/image.png
<Trevinho> Laney: they're never shown together
<Trevinho> that's just a debug mode :-D
<Laney> I find them too bright anyway, but maybe that's just me
<Trevinho> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/FwRav7nV/image.png
<seb128> Trevinho, in any case please split the theme work, a simple change for the issue Didier reported then another changeset for the other changes you need
<Trevinho> I agree, but I just followed what it was chosen ...
<Trevinho> seb128: it's splitted already
<Laney> yeah it is
 * Laney is just code reviewing, can be included whenever
<Trevinho> seb128: but the fix didn't include the problem with the cancel button, which normally is dark, then it gets colored when unfocused or other cases..
<Trevinho> it's juts broken :)
<Trevinho> bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1726318 fyi
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1726318 in Ubuntu theme "Destructive actions on headerbar aren't properly themed" [Medium,In progress]
<Trevinho> I don't have other examples of such buttons, but just use the inspector and add the destructive-action to any headerbar button, and you'll see what  Imean
<willcooke> xdg-open apt://vlc
<willcooke> err, wrong window
<willcooke> also, that's a bug ^ :)
<willcooke> Anyone have apturl knowledge?
<Trevinho> Laney: that's the other https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-themes/headerbar-maximized-destructive-suggested-actions/+merge/332619
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, hey, are you working on bug #1725238 ?
<ubot5> bug 1725238 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Clicking snap:// urls doesn't work " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1725238
<duflu> Trevinho, Laney, I think there's a place for Ubunt purple in a headerbar button somewhere...
<duflu> And on that thought, good night
<Trevinho> duflu: i want it
<Trevinho> :-D
<Trevinho> good night
<Trevinho> didrocks: I've just pushed tha debug stuff on 3.26 g-s branch (and master too), so, when you backport keep in mind :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: nice! :)
<willcooke> didrocks, do you know if there are any docs which devs can use to add support for kstatusnotifier to their apps?
<didrocks> willcooke: we have some for appindicator, which is globally compatible: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators#Porting_Guide_for_Applications
<willcooke> nice one, thanks didrocks
<didrocks>  yw ;)
<seb128> Trevinho, should bug #1714989 be marked as invalid in ubuntu/gnome-shell if that was an issue in dash-to-panel? Or is there a way gnome-shell could be made robust against such error in an extension?
<ubot5> bug 1714989 in GNOME Shell "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast() from st_label_set_text() from ffi_call_unix64() [dash-to-panel specific?]" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1714989
<willcooke> Laney, thank you for the apturl fix :)
<Trevinho> seb128: there's people in bugzilla saying they've it without extensions, so maybe it's different
<Trevinho> but also the one there is triggered by an extension
<seb128> Trevinho, ok, let's see once the extension is fixed
<Laney> willcooke: powerless to resist
<willcooke> :))
<mvo> hey, silly question of a gnome-shell newbie - is there a decent clock for g-s that shows the time in various places in the world (that I can define)? like the unity clock?
<GammaDraconis> like this ? : https://extensions.gnome.org/extension-data/screenshots/screenshot_697.png
<mvo> GammaDraconis: yeah, that looks like what I want
<mvo> GammaDraconis: what do I need to do to get this :) ?
<GammaDraconis> extension panel world clock : https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/697/panel-world-clock/
<GammaDraconis> but may not be compatible yet 3.26, to see
<mvo> GammaDraconis: yeah, it says "error"
<mvo> (and not more - let me try the light version)
<GammaDraconis> search here : https://extensions.gnome.org/
<GammaDraconis> + install gnome tweak tool
<mvo> GammaDraconis: thanks, light version installs but I see unfortuantely see nothing and the configure dialog is not helping (I'm on 17.10 with g-s 3.26 fwiw)
<willcooke> mvo, try installing gnome clocks, see if that does what you want
<willcooke> Once you've set it up, I /think/ you get the timezones etc in notifications
<mvo> willcooke: yeah, gnome-clocks it is!
<mvo> willcooke: \o/ thank you (and GammaDraconis as well)
<willcooke> ah, but doesnt show you the times in the notification area
<willcooke> having to open a separate app is annoying imo
<GammaDraconis> No name yet for ubuntu 18.04 ? No news from Mark Shuttleworth ? He is on holidays ?
<willcooke> GammaDraconis, no news that I'm aware of
<GammaDraconis> no contact with him ? no mail or phone ?
<willcooke> @ clocks - ah, log out and back in, and there they are
<GammaDraconis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/ubuntu-18-04-name-speculation
<willcooke> ubuntu.com screenshot is now fixed, properly.
<willcooke> didrocks, ^ :)
<seb128> willcooke, gnome-clocks does show you in the tz in the notification popdown from the panel
<willcooke> seb128, yeah I had to restart my session
<seb128> right
<seb128> didrocks, do you know if the dock extension manages favorites in some way or is that just using the same code as the gnome-shell favorites?
<Laney> seb128: do you want to top approve that apturl thing or wait for someone else to look?
<seb128> Laney, I can do it
<Laney> thx, then I can upload
<seb128> Laney, done
<Laney> ♥
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> :)
<popey> <3 thanks chaps :)
<willcooke> popey, we still need to backport the ffox fixes before it will work from ffox though
<popey> is that fixed upstream?
<Laney> ffs
<Laney> apturl vcs was out of date
<Laney> this happens all the time
<Laney> :'(
<seb128> :-/
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apturl/0.5.2ubuntu11
<Laney> la la la
<willcooke> popey, yes
<willcooke> popey, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1382323
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1382323 in Security: Process Sandboxing "Firefox 54 on Fedora 26 doesn't launch custom protocol handler" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<popey> ta
<seb128> Laney, bzr/launchpad did something weird there, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/apturl/ubuntu is marking the bugs fixed by r150 which was the missing version you restored, not with your commit of the fix
<seb128> oh well, detail
<Laney> mmm
<Laney> probably me being weird with bzr
<jbicha> what do you think of LP: #1726093 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1726093 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-desktop: Install gir1.2-gmenu-3.0 by default" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1726093
<willcooke> jbicha, I saw a discussion on twitter over the weekend about that, and people saying "broken by design" etc etc.  :(
<willcooke> From what I picked up from the thread it seems like an ok thing to add to me, if it makes things a bit easier for people using the ubuntu session
<willcooke> that said, it's odd that people wanting to do thsoe sorts of things were anti installing gnome-session
<willcooke> jbicha, any ideas of the additional size?  Not much right?
<mgedmin> how is a user going to realize they need to install gnome-session when their newly installed gnome shell extension fail to work?
<jbicha> willcooke: apt says 222kB for that & its dep libgnome-menu-3-0
<willcooke> mgedmin, fair point
<willcooke> jbicha, oh, tiny :)
<willcooke> so I'm +1 then.
<willcooke> jbicha, shall we discuss tomorrow in the meeting?
<jbicha> that's fine
<krashekspress> do you maybe know what I'm missing for showing shell extension in Ubuntu software (list is empty)?
<Laney> nothing, that doesn't work atm
<krashekspress> oh, found it
<krashekspress>  gnome-software[9969]: failed to get apps for category apps: too many results returned
<krashekspress> :)
<seb128> krashekspress, bug #1722809
<ubot5> bug 1722809 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "GNOME Shell Extensions subcategory is empty in GNOME Software" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722809
<krashekspress> seb128: thanks
<seb128> yw
<krashekspress> I stumbled upon this channel after upgrade to 17.10 (had few issues) and so far experience with community here is awesome, thanks to everybody here for great effort and positive atmosphere
<popey> 🎉
<willcooke> thanks for the feedback krashekspress, and thanks for the bug reports
<didrocks> seb128: just chcked the code, it's using upstream facility to look at favorites
<didrocks> seb128: it can do a rematching/refiltering to only show apps on the current workspace though
<didrocks> and it's listening to favorites external changes
<didrocks> why, is there any bug with it?
<seb128> didrocks, there was a "can't add telegram to the launcher" which duflu reassigned from gnome-shell to the extension, I reassigned back, reading again I think it is 'can't add binaries without a .desktop' which is known upstream
<didrocks> ah interesting, could be that, I don't know if they create .desktop file on the spot
<seb128> didrocks, the description states that the user was started a bin from some dir
<seb128> so I guess it's just not matching a .Desktop
<mgedmin> what's with this black border in the app selector? https://imgur.com/a/QzBcU (gnome-tweak-tool -> startup apps -> add)
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for the reply
<didrocks> yw!
<seb128> mgedmin, what theme do you use?
<seb128> adwaita?
<mgedmin> Adwaita
<didrocks> seb128: I wonder if it worths working on creating the minimal desktop app with a crappy icon…
<seb128> didrocks, a "would be nice" for sure, but we have too much to do already so I doubt we will get to it this cycle ... but let's see how frequent it is as a complain
<didrocks> yes
<oSoMoN> chromium snap 62 call for testing is out: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-chromium-62-0-3202-62/2569
<oSoMoN> (and here: https://plus.google.com/+OlivierTilloy/posts/Mh3Pdgw8KhL)
<krashekspress> mgedmin: looks ugly on screen before also
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, chromium-browser 62.0.3202.62 in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+packages is ready for a security update
<willcooke> night all
<jbicha> kenvandine[m][m]: did you see LP: #1725897 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1725897 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Offers to install snaps that need the gnome-3-26-1604 snap & be connected to work" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1725897
<seb128> jbicha, did you see my comment on that bug? I Cced him earlier, also he's off today & tomorrow at a conference
<jbicha> oh that makes sense since there's a big conference near where he lives
<oSoMoN> good night all
<krashekspress> got new annoying bug, cant get picture after resuming suspend, (hard drive is doing something but screen remains black,a s if monitor is not getting signal), happens on both Wayland and Xorg, under what should I report that?
<sarnold> krashekspress: try manually switching VTs among 1,2,6,7 see if that unsticks something
<krashekspress> tried that, nothing happens
<krashekspress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1726536
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1726536 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Cant resume after suspend/sleep" [Undecided,New]
<sarnold> krashekspress: how confident are you in the hardware on this system?
<sarnold> "do_general_protection: 87 callbacks suppressed"
<sarnold> this makes me wonder if you've got bad ram
<krashekspress> its 2.5 year old desktop
<sarnold> or maybe it's just gnome segfaults... iirc i've seen a lot of those lately.
<krashekspress> I'm working on it daily
<krashekspress> I wouldn't say that something is off
<sarnold> okay
<krashekspress> had to use windows for last project (ca 2 months) didn't have any problems
<krashekspress> but there is allways possibility, it is hardware and it has life span :)
<sarnold> right ;) it's sometimes hard to tell with bug reports.. sometimes hardware errors stand out bright as day, and sometimes it's a little harder to spot
<sarnold> this one felt like it -might- be hardware errors, or maybe it's just new software that's not debugged yet
<krashekspress> my opinion is that this mught be GPU
<krashekspress> I have one more bug connected to it
<krashekspress> it just doesn't play nice
<krashekspress> unrelated, does ~/.cache/dconf has to be owned by root or by user?
<sarnold> wth
<sarnold> -rw------- 1 root root 2 Apr 29  2016 /home/sarnold/.cache/dconf/user
<flocculant> drwxrwxr-x   2 wolf wolf    4096 Sep  2 10:41 dconf
<flocculant> for me - but I run xubuntu - and used dconf for something a while back
<sarnold> flocculant: do you have any files in that directory?
<krashekspress> nope
<flocculant> just 1 - user
<flocculant> which apparently is all of 2bytes big
<jbicha> I don't even have that directory here, this is a fairly new 17.10 install
<krashekspress> I'm getting ton of (google-chrome-stable:4156): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/home/dario/.cache/dconf/user': Permission denied.  dconf will not work properly.
<sarnold> flocculant: what user/permissions on that user file?
<flocculant> -rw-------
<flocculant> wolf wolf - as I would expect
<sarnold> as would I
<flocculant> :)
<sarnold> so where the heck did mine come from and why is it root:root? :)
<flocculant> :)
<krashekspress> I don't have it, that's even worse :(
<flocculant> I'd guess krashekspress has the same problem ;)
<sarnold> I was about to blindly answer to krashekspress "if it's owned by root then it's made some huge mistakes" or something similar, but, uh, there sits a file owned by root in my own home dir and I have no idea why.
<krashekspress> and now question for million dollars, should I "fix" permissions? :)
<flocculant> :)
<krashekspress> I'm guessing that this happen on my system with suspend/wake crash
<krashekspress> because error is from chrome, and after crash all my accoutns were logged of
<krashekspress> this would then mean that my "unrelated" flag was wrong :)
<krashekspress> so, should I fix permissions?
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-10-24
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<Trevinho> morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey Trevinho
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN, Trevinho
<Trevinho> hei duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<Trevinho> morning didrocks
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey hey Trevinho, duflu
<duflu> Hey hey (Krusty laugh)
<didrocks> isn't it rather "hey hey hey"? (at least, in the french version, there are 3 of them ;))
 * Tribaal never considered how many "hey" he uses
<Tribaal> maybe fr_CH differs from fr_FR :)
<Tribaal> (hi all, by the way :) )
<duflu> The world is full of Simpsons experts and I am not one of them
<duflu> Hi Tribaal
<didrocks> salut Tribaal
<Tribaal> salut didrocks :)
<sb87> hello, what's up ?
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<willcooke> morning seb128, all
<seb128> hey oSoMoN Trevinho duflu
<seb128> hey willcooke
<duflu> Hi seb128
<Trevinho> bonjour seb128
<seb128> how is everyone today?
<willcooke> hey Trevinho, which timezone this week?
<Trevinho> willcooke: hey
<Trevinho> still the same... Cancun area :)
<willcooke> So a late night then?
<Trevinho> yeah...
<willcooke> you kids
<willcooke> ;)
<Trevinho> mornings are not my thing :-D
<willcooke> :D
<seb128> we are getting quite some feedback/bugs reported against 17.10, that's nice
<seb128> I went through the bugs from my 3 days w.e yesterday, had to do a 10-11pm round to finish the list, it was like 700 reports (only including main package in the list)
<seb128> quite a difference of most weeks where it takes 1.5 hours to review the w.e activity :p
<willcooke> heh
<willcooke> Thanks for taking time to do that
<willcooke> but yeah, it's good that people are logging bugs
<willcooke> I think we've got the message out quite well
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<didrocks> hey willcooke, Trevinho
<oSoMoN> hey willcooke
<Laney> hey ho
<willcooke> hi Laney
<Laney> hey willcooke
<Laney> all good?
<willcooke> Today is "hammering and drilling" day at the soon-to-be-opened Barbra Cartland Wing of Cooke Towers.
<seb128> hey Laney!
<seb128> haha
<seb128> willcooke, summary of going through the report is that we don't get that many user complains about the experience or softwares
<seb128> but nautilus/gnome-control-center/gnome-calendar are hitting quite some segfaults
<seb128> and gnome-shell quality is poor
<seb128> I wonder if 3.26 was just not a good cycle for it
<seb128> lot of reports about screens handling, 3 monitors not working, rotation being buggy, configs lost between reboots, still people having to suspend on lid close with external monitor in use, etc
<seb128> then the segfaults
<seb128> but overall it seems like things we can get in shape next cycle
<willcooke> shall we start tagging bugs for trello?  Or do another pass through next week first?
<seb128> I would wait a bit before starting to tag, let's digest the feedback a bit more during this week?
<willcooke> +1
<willcooke> thanks
<seb128> yw!
<didrocks> morning Laney
<seb128> duflu, does https://patchwork.freedesktop.org/patch/182709/ sounds like something worth SRUing to 17.10?
<duflu> seb128, I think a few of those issues have been known for years. They just haven't received attention
<duflu> seb128, yes I was thinking that but as mentioned in the report, I also can't reproduce the problem to test an SRU
<seb128> duflu, they reworked the screens handling in 3.26 afaik, before it was gnome-settings-daemon which was applying the configurations
<duflu> seb128, there are however some users who swear profile selection is still broken for them so the most reliable solution is also slow -- ask them to test 18.04 when the fix is there
<seb128> duflu, sounds good, I don't understand why it works because the commit message from ^ seems to make pretty clear thatg with current priorities hsp should be used by default
<seb128> anyway, let's see if we get more reports and people testing the new version
<duflu> seb128, I think it's a function of what your device advertises - device specific?
<seb128> could be yes
<seb128> duflu, I'm catching up with backlog, just saw your totem-pl-parser fix, I like it :-)
<seb128> small and makes sense
<duflu> seb128, unfortunately not foolproof though. It /assumes/ disk writing is fast, and only fsync is slow
<duflu> which seems to be true for myself and the upstream reporter
<duflu> A proper fix would span two projects and require much more code
<seb128> right, well that's an improvement and simple
<seb128> so a step in the right direction still
<duflu> Yeah I don't want to talk anyone into wanting the latter
<duflu> I don't like that GTK apps in general share one main loop between rendering and disk IO
<sb87> Hello developper, why choose Gnome-Shell for 17.10 and not Kde/Plasma or Xfce or Mate ?
<duflu> sb87, the decision is not one we developers make (or disagree with). It came from a higher authority: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/
<krashekspress> What an interesting question, I actually prefer Gnome, but some "features" are just ridiculous
<sb87> what is the preferred desktop environment for Ubutu developers ?
<sb87> Gnome ? Xfce ? Kde ? Lxde ? Cinnamon ? Mate ? Pantheon ? Lxqt ? Enlightnment ? i3wm ? Budgie ?...
<duflu> sb87, Ubuntu developers actually like to use a bunch of different ones but if working on the desktop itself then mostly Gnome
<sb87> According to the developers, what should you improve in the gnome shell ?
<krashekspress> Are you planning to redo Ambience for Gnome? From my POV Adwaita looks way better throughout the shell
<seb128> sb87, Ubuntu has always used GNOME technologies, that's what we have most experience with, the community we know best and there release cycle, etc is aligned with ours
<sb87> Ubuntu 18.04 will be released with Gnome 3.28 ?
<seb128> it's not decided
<seb128> it depends of how much change and if we believe the changes to be suitable for the LTS
<sb87> what change is planned for Gnome 3.28 (compared to 3.26) ?
<seb128> sb87, that's a question for GNOME, I don't think they decided on everything yet
<seb128> sb87, https://wiki.gnome.org/ThreePointTwentyseven
<sb87> thx
<sb87> one last question
<seb128> sb87, https://wiki.gnome.org/ReleasePlanning/FeaturePlans has some details
<sb87> what is the codename of Ubuntu 18.04 ?
<seb128> we don't know yet
<sb87> how long will you know?
<seb128> this week probably
<seb128> interesting, the featureplans GNOME package has "New On-Screen-Keyboard"
<willcooke> Oooh, nice
<duflu> One with more keys?
<duflu> And more languages?
<duflu> One that uses the full width of the screen?
<willcooke> earlier in the cycle it did use the full width, then one day it changed
<Trevinho> duflu: do you use git bz for patches?
<duflu> Trevinho, git when I can
<Trevinho> duflu: I mean git bz, to add patches to gnome bugzilla
<Trevinho> and manage them
<duflu> Trevinho, never heard of it. Thanks
<Trevinho> to automatize things
<Trevinho> duflu: install it, then use the -h, or read the man, but basically use file to open a new bug to send a patch, or use attach to push /update patches to bug
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, hey, did you see my message yesterday about chromium 62.0.3202.62 being ready in the stage PPA ?
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, yeah, I'm on that at the moment
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, excellent, thanks!
<oSoMoN> chrisccoulson, also, did you do something wrt bug #1725238, or are you leaving it to me?
<ubot5> bug 1725238 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Clicking snap:// urls doesn't work " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1725238
<willcooke> chrisccoulson, can we get an answer on that q. please?  We need to get moving with it and don't want to tread on toes if you're already on the case ^
<chrisccoulson> willcooke, I don't plan to do anything with that. It's fixed upstream already, so will be in a future update, and it was broken for several months before anyone noticed
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, if so, putting some pressure on it to get it uplifted for 57 would still help
<willcooke> So it's fixed in 58 right?
<ricotz> yes
<chrisccoulson> it is
<willcooke> so maybe another 2 months until it's "fixed" in Ubuntu?
<ricotz> like 2018-01-16
<willcooke> oSoMoN, sounds like we should aim to back port them to 57 then, wdyt?
<oSoMoN> willcooke, yeah, if the fix can be safely backported
<chrisccoulson> I think the probability of getting upstream to uplift it to 57 is low (see https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1382323#c40)
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1382323 in Security: Process Sandboxing "Firefox 54 on Fedora 26 doesn't launch custom protocol handler" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<chrisccoulson> It's quite an old regression (Firefox 54, which was january)
<oSoMoN> what's interesting is that those snap:// links work here on my artful in firefox (but not in a clean VM), I wonder what in my config makes it work
<chrisccoulson> oSoMoN, you've probably got an addon that disables multiprocess
 * kenvandine waves
<oSoMoN> hey kenvandine
<kenvandine> i won't be around long, need to logout to use my laptop as a demo machine for the GNOME booth :)
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, tons of people had questions yesterday about Ubuntu switching to GNOME
<kenvandine> i'd say about half were disappointed and about half were excited
<kenvandine> i was surprised how many people walked up to the GNOME booth to tell us they were going to really miss Unity but would try to get used to GNOME
<oSoMoN> same on IRC and forums, the switch to GNOME is generating a lot of heat
<kenvandine> they didn't really know i'm from Ubuntu :)
<kenvandine> but just as many were saying it was about time ubuntu switched
<kenvandine> system 76 is a big presence here and giving away some of the best stuff
<kenvandine> lots of Pop!_OS buzz
<didrocks> hey kenvandine!
<kenvandine> hey didrocks
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i hit the same problem as popey did with your chromium snap yesterday
<kenvandine> just tested the latest and works now :)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, so you managed to upgrade the snap, or did you have to uninstall the previous revision to install the new one?
<kenvandine> i had uninstalled it last night
<kenvandine> although the uninstall looked like it failed
<oSoMoN> right, that's what I did too, but it looks like the upgrade path is broken because of snapd having become too strict
<oSoMoN> I'm talking to m_vo about it on #snappy
<kenvandine> LaunchProcess: failed to execvp:
<kenvandine> xdg-desktop-menu
<kenvandine> i see lots of that in the console
<oSoMoN> with the chromium snap? mind adding that to the call for testing thread?
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, done
<oSoMoN> cheers
<kenvandine> ok, time to logout and repurpose the laptop for demos :)
<popey> I can't even install it now
<kenvandine> popey, i win :)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, willcooke, regarding https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1382323 -- the patch still applies cleanly, so I can add it with the next 57 beta 12 upload
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1382323 in Security: Process Sandboxing "Firefox 54 on Fedora 26 doesn't launch custom protocol handler" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<willcooke> thanks ricotz, would be good to be able to test.
<ricotz> willcooke, ok, should be available during this Friday
<willcooke> nice one
<oSoMoN> neat
<oSoMoN> thanks ricotz!
<seb128> andyrock, hey, could you prepare a SRU for https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=789141? e.g update the bug to be SRU compliant (impact/test case/regression potential) and put a merge request up against the packaging vcs?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 789141 in Backend: Wayland "Segmentation fault when adding Google online account" [Normal,New]
<sb87> You should put the default "Xorg session" on 18.04 ! Xorg session has less trouble than wayland !
<ogra_> it will surely be available (unless nvidia proprietary drivers make a quantum leap in the next 6 months and support wayland)
<mgedmin> nah, better fix all the bugs in wayland :)
<ogra_> that too ...
<ogra_> but if the wayland session is unusable on nvidia the xorg session will still have to be there
<sb87> Xorg session must be default!
<ogra_> that wont fix wayland :)
<sb87> and wayland as a secondary choice
<ogra_> there is 6 months to fix all the remaining issues
<ogra_> this is why it is the default right now
<ogra_> so you can file bugs that can get fixed in time
<ogra_> make sure to file them if you find them ;)
<sb87> it's not just a problem
<sb87> it is not compatible with the proprietary drivers (essential to play)
<ogra_> see what i said above :)
<sb87> and applications like gparted or synaptic are not compatible
<ogra_> so they need to be fixed
<sb87> why not put xorg first and wayland 2nd (and not the other way around)
<ogra_> why should we ? if you use nvidia, xorg is already auto-selected today ... and if the apps get fixed to properly use polkit they will work ... what are your other issues beyond this ?
<gQuigs> next version of gparted is already compatible (not in archive yet).. things won't get fixed without something/someone to push them forward
<ogra_> indeed
<ogra_> but all distros that default to wayland are pushing currently :)
<andyrock>  seb128 sure thing
<andyrock> can I do that in few hours
<andyrock> ?
<andyrock> I'm busy with another thing
<sb87> ok
<seb128> andyrock, sure, it's not urgent, another day this week is fine as well
<sb87> if it does not have more bug on wayland than xorg for the 18.04 it's ok for me (for now it's not the case).
<andyrock> kk thanks
<ogra_> that is why it was made the default right now ... so these bugs can be fixed :)
<gQuigs> sb87: I've seen reports that wayland is less crash prone for certain video playback, but I don't have the machines myself - one of those things that depends on hardwarew
<ogra_> (and found)
<sb87> for example, vlc works better under xorg than under wayland
<ogra_> file bugs then :)
<sb87> when i run a movie, if I move the cursor quickly in vlc, under wayland from time to time it freezes several seconds, I do not have this behavior under xorg.
<sb87> it's just an example
<sb87>  when will the first dailybuild for 18.04 be available?
<jbicha> gQuigs: I don't know if we want the gparted "fix" https://bugzilla.gnome.org/776437
<ubot5> Gnome bug 776437 in application "GParted fails to run as root under Wayland" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<jbicha> mdeslaur: what do you think? https://git.gnome.org/browse/gparted/commit/?id=f38ccd02
<jbicha> sb87: there hasn't been a codename announced for 18.04 yet, ask again about daily builds next week
<gQuigs> jbicha: I'd only read the changelog.. hmm
<gQuigs> yes, it's the Bionic Beaver :)
<gQuigs> my favorite name yet
<jbicha> gQuigs: oh he updated his blog :) thanks
<mgedmin> mispositioned gnome-terminal tab tooltips in a dual-head scenario: gtk+ bug or gnome-shell bug?
<sb87> ohoh
<sb87> Ubuntu 18.04 Bionic Beaver
<mgedmin> https://imgur.com/a/rwkxZ
<mdeslaur> jbicha: "wtf!" is what I think of that
<willcooke> lol
<willcooke> mgedmin, I /think/ that's a know issue, tooltips being generally misplaced, looking for the bug
<jbicha> mdeslaur: well if you have time, feel free to comment on their bug. Maybe I should have pointed out what they were intending sooner
<jbicha> the devs did hesitate enough to not enable it by default
<mdeslaur> jbicha: that doesn't even make sense
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, oh no ... error: failed to build archive: Cannot allocate memory , error: Could not compile `gkrust`.
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, if they bump to rustc 1.21 this week as scheduled, it might get better
<ricotz> so looks like gcc/rust runs out of memory on the ppa builder
 * willcooke rings the bell
<jbicha> o/
<didrocks> hey hey
<andyrock> o/
<willcooke> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly meeting - 2017-10-24
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct 24 14:30:01 2017 UTC.  The chair is willcooke. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly meeting - 2017-10-24 | Current topic:
<willcooke> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel/heber (both on hols), kenvandine (out), laney, oSoMoN (out), seb128, tkamppeter, trevinho (out), robert_ancell (out)
<willcooke> lots of people out today
<seb128> hey
<willcooke> Since andyrock is here, let's start
<willcooke> #topic andyrock
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly meeting - 2017-10-24 | Current topic: andyrock
<andyrock> hey
<andyrock> 1. Theme fix for osd progressbar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1724808
<andyrock> 2. Fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1724703
<andyrock> 3. Fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1720400
<andyrock> 4. Fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-printers/+bug/1703046
<andyrock> 5. Some debugging and some work for: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1724651
<andyrock> 6. Started to work on an oem bug on unity-control-center/16.04
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1724808 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "osd progress looks odd using Ambiance or Radiance" [Undecided,In progress]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1724703 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell-extension-prefs crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_translate_coordinates()" [Medium,In progress]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1720400 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/gnome-control-center:11:update_buffers:image_get_buffers:intel_update_image_buffers:intel_update_renderbuffers:intel_prepare_render" [High,In progress]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1703046 in indicator-printers (Ubuntu) "indicator-printers-service crashed with SIGSEGV in __GI_____strtol_l_internal()" [Medium,In progress]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1724651 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus progress spinner indicator is covered by a white rect in the beginning" [Medium,Triaged]
<andyrock> + some bug triaging
<andyrock> eow
<willcooke> Thanks andyrock, how's the LP API working out?
<willcooke> LivePatch
<andyrock> I'm planning to work on this starting from tomorrow
<willcooke> oki thanks
<willcooke> #topic dgadomski
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly meeting - 2017-10-24 | Current topic: dgadomski
<andyrock> after I finish with the oem bug
<willcooke> sorry andyrock
<andyrock> np!
<willcooke> looks like dgadomski is off
<willcooke> #topic didrocks
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly meeting - 2017-10-24 | Current topic: didrocks
<didrocks> * Debug with the community the ATI card issues. Found regression commits and revert those just in time for release (after a late respin). Probably prevented (from the feedback) every non wayland supported configuration to start with a headless display.
<didrocks> * Prepared SRU with real upstream fix. In proposed right now, confirmed to work on previously broken configuration (and they run wayland now!)
<didrocks> * SRU for gnome-shell-extension-appindicator & Qt apps icon disappearing after lock/resume.
<didrocks> * SRU fixing a g-c-c crash due to dock panel, enable another patch from seb
<didrocks> * Discussed desktop snap not working on Fedora and workaround review on desktop helper
<didrocks> * Pinged about extensions still blocked on extensions.gnome.org (for us owning our extension naming). Still blocked on some legal constraints.
<didrocks> * Wrote the last blog post for the 17.10 series: https://didrocks.fr/2017/10/18/ubuntu-gnome-shell-in-artful-day-16/
<didrocks> * Answer to people on the hub + monitor french forum and discussions on the blog.
<didrocks> * Filed a RT for discourse integration not working on the blog. Willcooke: do you mind nudging this on IS side?
<didrocks> * Workarounded with "manual discourse link" implemented on my blog post
<didrocks> * The new Ubuntu Make maintainer asked for a little bit of help, did it. (reviews, suggestions, merges)
<didrocks> * Some bug reviews (theme on the Shell)
<didrocks> .
<willcooke> thanks didrocks, can you ping me a RT link and I will ping
<didrocks> sure
<willcooke> ping ping a ping ping
<willcooke> ta
<willcooke> #topic duflu
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly meeting - 2017-10-24 | Current topic: duflu
<willcooke> * Mutter/Xwayland
<willcooke>   - Completed a few iterations of my fix to allow Xwayland to dump core when it crashes (instead of always hiding core/crash files): https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=789086
<willcooke> * Totem stuttering (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1698270)
<willcooke>   - Made a few attempts at fixing: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=733780
<willcooke>   - But eventually proposed the simplest solution (one line).
<willcooke>   - Now we have fixes for all the totem stuttering issues and just need to work on landing/releasing them (see patch statuses below)...
<willcooke> * Daily bug management across gnome-shell, mutter, gdm3, ubuntu-themes, bluez, pulseaudio, dkms and mir.
<ubot5> Gnome bug 789086 in wayland "Xwayland leaves no core dump when crashing" [Major,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1698270 in totem (Ubuntu) "Totem pauses and stutters during video playback even when CPU usage is low" [High,In progress]
<ubot5> Gnome bug 733780 in Movie player "Saving playlist state sometimes hangs totem" [Normal,New]
<willcooke>   - Multiple days spent answering bug mail, thanks to the release.
<willcooke> * Patches awaiting Ubuntu sponsorship (or needing refreshing for 18.04):
<willcooke>   - https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/gtk/fix-1698270/+merge/331846
<willcooke>   - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1714459/comments/15
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1714459 in Mutter "Shell font is blurry under Wayland (panels, menus and login screen too)" [Medium,In progress]
<willcooke> * Patches awaiting upstream review:
<willcooke>   - https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=645433
<ubot5> Gnome bug 645433 in wayland "gnome-shell's panel ignores font settings" [Normal,Assigned]
<willcooke>   - https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=733780
<willcooke>   - https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=787665
<ubot5> Gnome bug 787665 in .General "gdk_frame_clock_get_frame_time is irregular and causing stuttering" [Normal,New]
<willcooke>   - https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=773453
<ubot5> Gnome bug 773453 in general "cluttersink: support GLTextureUpload for EGL/Wayland" [Normal,New]
<willcooke>   - https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=787001
<ubot5> Gnome bug 787001 in GtkClutterEmbed "clutter-gtk apps like totem and gnome-maps are spending 50% of their CPU time redrawing GTK widgets" [Normal,New]
<willcooke>   - and soon again: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=789086
<willcooke> * PulseAudio news regarding 17.10 - No real news, only four new bugs reported:
<willcooke>   - A USB headset is dropping connection, but the user has already verified Pulse 11 fixes it.
<willcooke>   - One new crash, occurred only once for one person.
<willcooke>   - One VIA audio chip not showing up.
<willcooke>   - One apparent user error.
<willcooke> * Older PulseAudio bugs being talked about in 17.10:
<willcooke>   - Kubuntu pulseaudio doesn't work. But the bug is really upstream, easy to fix and to workaround, plus a second redundant fix is coming when we disable the offending module in pulse 11: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1720519
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1720519 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "KDE/Kubuntu: Module "module-switch-on-connect" should be loaded once at most. Refusing to load." [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke>   - HSP really was being prioritized over A2DP, still! But it seems it doesn't manifest for many people so didn't showed up in our testing. Already fixed upstream in Pulse 12 and we'll patch it into 18.04 soonish. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1720684
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1720684 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth speaker used the HSP/HFP profile by default rather than the higher-quality A2DP profile" [High,In progress]
<willcooke> * BlueZ news regarding 17.10:
<willcooke>   - No bluez bugs reported at all since release.
<willcooke> #topic jbicha
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly meeting - 2017-10-24 | Current topic: jbicha
<jbicha> • forwarded https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=789254
<ubot5> Gnome bug 789254 in general "Create videos with vp9 instead of vp8 for much smaller file sizes" [Normal,New]
<jbicha> • fix uploaded for LP: #1725288
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1725288 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Artful) "[artful] gnome-shell missing dependency on gir1.2-gdm-1.0" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1725288
<jbicha> • Added Provides: libsane to try to fix LP: #1707352 but that didn't work with versioned deps.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1707352 in sane-backends (Debian) "the change from libsane to libsane1 broke many (all?) 3rd party plug-ins for sane" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707352
<jbicha>  I think we need to add a transitional package libsane depending on libsane1 instead. Maybe we'll revert the rename for Bionic.
<jbicha> • Uploaded gtk3 for LP: #1719043 but that caused a totem regression. Instead, we'll follow GNOME and cherry-pick the mutter revert to fix epiphany (!)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1719043 in epiphany-browser (Ubuntu) "Gnome web urlbar very slow to show typed input" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1719043
<jbicha> • Proposing LP: #1726093
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1726093 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-desktop: Install gir1.2-gmenu-3.0 by default" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1726093
<jbicha> • Helped a bit on forums with people upgrading to 17.10.
<jbicha> eof
<willcooke> thanks jbicha.  Let's talk about that MIR in AOB at the end
<willcooke> #topic jamesh
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly meeting - 2017-10-24 | Current topic: jamesh
<willcooke> gnome-software: tracked down cause of bug #1724316: root cause is that
<willcooke> SSO will refuse to refresh snapd's credentials if the user has changed
<willcooke> their password.  To compound matters, snapd was forwarding this error
<willcooke> as a generic "internal server error", making it difficult to
<willcooke> intelligently recover.  Snapd changes submitted and reviewed (but not
<ubot5> bug 1724316 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) ""Sorry, something went wrong cannot authenticate to snap store ..." without any way to fix" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724316
<willcooke> landed).  Corresponding snapd-glib and gnome-software changes in
<willcooke> progress.
<willcooke> snapd: followed up on default apps question: confined apps shouldn't
<willcooke> be able to change defaults without user approval, so this is probably
<willcooke> a job for xdg-desktop-portal in future (upstream bug filed).  mvo has
<willcooke> put together a PR to provide an interim solution based on snapd-userd
<willcooke> and zenity for the UI: will need to look at the security implications.
<willcooke> I touched base with z_yga about the state of the mount namespace
<willcooke> related work.  He is going to be working on the new content interface
<willcooke> changes discussed at the sprint that will be needed for desktop theme
<willcooke> support.  We also went over how I can get my user mounts branch to do
<willcooke> its work through snap-update-ns.  I need to finish off those changes
<willcooke> though.
<willcooke> going to assume kenvandine[m][m] is not available
<willcooke> #topic Laney
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly meeting - 2017-10-24 | Current topic: Laney
<Laney> • Short week
<Laney> • Worked on some gnome-software small bugs/features
<Laney> ∘ Fixing apt:// to work again with the PK backend (not a big problem as we still have apturl)
<Laney> ∘ Looking at the "shell extensions" category being empty because there are too many results, might be something to do to reduce the number shown
<Laney> • Investigated / debugged the problem which was keeping gtk in artful-proposed, fixed in the software-properties test
<Laney> • Reviewed / accepted some release fixes and random changes for others
<Laney> • Some random release checklist things, mostly turning stuff off
<Laney> • Helped a bit on arm64 testing, should be able to turn that on fully this week
<Laney> 😈
<willcooke> thanks Laney
<willcooke> #topic oSoMoN
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly meeting - 2017-10-24 | Current topic: oSoMoN
<willcooke> • prepared SRU for bug #1718446 and got it published
<willcooke> • promoted chromium snap (61.0.3163.100) from candidate to stable channel
<willcooke> • updated chromium beta packages to 62.0.3202.62 for all supported
<willcooke> releases, then stable (ready for publication, Chris currently
<willcooke> validating)
<ubot5> bug 1718446 in gdm3 (Ubuntu Artful) "Ensure wayland -> xorg fallback to the corresponding session" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1718446
<willcooke> • built chromium snap 62.0.3202.62, published to candidate channel and
<willcooke> issued call for testing
<willcooke> • updated chromium dev packages to 63.0.3239.9 (artful, zesty,
<willcooke> xenial), trusty requires more work
<willcooke> • next up: libreoffice 5.4.2 SRU and snap, bug #1725238
<ubot5> bug 1725238 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Clicking snap:// urls doesn't work " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1725238
<willcooke> #topic seb128
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly meeting - 2017-10-24 | Current topic: seb128
<seb128> would be good to verify that"
<seb128> ups
<seb128> * had one day off
<seb128> * iso testing
<seb128> * helped Didier testing gnome-shell revert debs to debug the ati/wayland issue
<seb128> * loads of recently-reported-bugs triaging
<seb128> * cleaned up gnome-software bugs and tagged snaps related issues
<seb128> * sponsored the gdm/gnome-session/fallback SRU from Olivier
<seb128> </week>
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<willcooke> #topic tkamppeter
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly meeting - 2017-10-24 | Current topic: tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> - UDEV/systemd: Got upstream answer from Lennart Poettering (original author of systemd?) and it seems that the fix of the escaping in the UDEV rules file does not solve the problem. There is still a problem with the escaping (https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/7109).
<tkamppeter> - Google Summer of Code 2018: Started planning.
<tkamppeter> - Got the flu and had some sessions at the dentist.
<tkamppeter> - Bugs.
<willcooke> hope you're on the mend tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> Now its all OK with me, and the dentist was a long-standing issue, not acute pain.
<willcooke> #toipic Trevinho
<willcooke> good
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> #topic Trevinho
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly meeting - 2017-10-24 | Current topic: Trevinho
<willcooke> Notes for the upcoming meeting:
<willcooke>  · Fixed regression in gtk2 theme
<willcooke>  · Fixed theming for destructive-action buttons in headerbar
<willcooke>  · Fixed theming for *-action buttons in headerbar when maximized
<willcooke>  · c-lobrano theme fixes (thanks!) review
<willcooke>  · Prepared landing for theme fixes and SRU bugs
<willcooke>  · Debugging (and proposed fix, that I want to improve a bit yet)
<willcooke>    the tricky st-icon blur/shadow crash
<willcooke>    https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788908
<ubot5> Gnome bug 788908 in st "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in clutter_actor_get_allocation_box (from _st_create_shadow_pipeline_from_actor)" [Normal,New]
<willcooke>  · Fixed a memory leak in mutter
<willcooke>    https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=789227
<ubot5> Gnome bug 789227 in general "MetaLogicalMonitor: free the monitors list on finalize" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<willcooke>  · Renamed mutter API get_flatpack_id into
<willcooke>    get_sandboxed_app_id (and updated gnome-shell)
<willcooke>    https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=789277
<ubot5> Gnome bug 789277 in general "window: rename get_flatpack_id into get_sandboxed_app_id" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<willcooke>  · Found a way to debug crashes with proper C and JS backtrace
<willcooke>    got from a gdb session launched from a normal terminal and
<willcooke>    updated the GNOME wiki accordingly (https://is.gd/tddLmH)
<willcooke>  · Made patches to make gnome-shell to report better debugging
<willcooke>    infos on crashes (pointing out the bad JS code too)
<willcooke>    https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=789237
<ubot5> Gnome bug 789237 in general "Call gjs_dumpstack on aborts and traps and optionally on segfaults" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<willcooke>    and added functions to toggle such debugging from looking glass
<willcooke>    https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=789377
<ubot5> Gnome bug 789377 in general "global: make possible to set debug-flags dynamically" [Normal,New]
<willcooke>  · Triaging/debugging lots of various top-bugs in errors.u.c and
<willcooke>    some GNOME upstream patches reviews
<willcooke>  · Got nextcloud-client to the ubuntu snap store with automatic
<willcooke>    travis deploy (edge) on new git revisions
<willcooke>    https://github.com/nextcloud/client_theming/pull/215
<willcooke>  · Fixed dash-to-panel extension that was causing gnome-shell
<willcooke>    to crash https://github.com/jderose9/dash-to-panel/pull/263
<willcooke>  · Last week here before 2 weeks of offline-vacation in Cuba!
<willcooke> 🌴
<willcooke> #topic robert_ancell
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly meeting - 2017-10-24 | Current topic: robert_ancell
<willcooke> - Short week - public holidays in NZ
<willcooke> - GNOME Software snap bug diagnosing / fixing
<willcooke> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help | Desktop Team Weekly meeting - 2017-10-24 | Current topic: AOB
<willcooke> jbicha, want to remind us about the new package and the background there?
<jbicha> LP: #1726093 doesn't need a MIR, it's a request for the ubuntu-desktop package to recommend a package to help traditional menu GNOME Shell extensions
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1726093 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-desktop: Install gir1.2-gmenu-3.0 by default" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1726093
<jbicha> (& sru that to artful)
<willcooke> I think adding it for 18.04 makes sense
<willcooke> anyone got any thoughts about SRUing it?
<willcooke> or general comments
<didrocks> no objection for me
<willcooke> oki, sounds like agreement then, but we can discuss more after the meeting if that's the not case
<willcooke> any more for any more?  Going in 10...
<willcooke> thanks all
<willcooke> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/lsBmkzPY/ubuntu-desktop-1804-cycle |  Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | pink killer → lots of help
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct 24 14:48:56 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2017/ubuntu-desktop.2017-10-24-14.30.moin.txt
<didrocks> thanks!
<seb128> sorry, got sidetracked
<seb128> no objection from me to the gmenu gir
<seb128> it's a small integration piece
<didrocks> (and already in main)
<Laney> sure, that seems good
<Laney> is it the only case of this problem?
<Laney> to put it differently - what happens when the next gir is required?
<Laney> might be an upstream report for a better dependency mechanism :-)
<Laney> gmenu seems to solve most of the cases we have now
<jbicha> some system monitor extensions require gir1.2-gtop-2.0 like https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/gnome-shell-extension-system-monitor
<jbicha> gmenu and gtop are the only 2 major ones I am aware of that aren't already pre-installed
<Laney> I suppose people avoid writing extensions that rely on external stuff because there's no way to request it
<didrocks> would make sense
<Laney> maybe it would be terrible if they could :-)
<didrocks> well, I wonder how bad you can hack a system via any extensions, what's the extense of the API you have access to
<Laney> suppose you get most dangerous shit via glib already
<seb128> it could make sense to have a way for them to declare depends
<seb128> but not have any packaging management around
<seb128> just not load/install the extension if the depends is missing
<seb128> and maybe get a way to tell the user that it can't be installed because libbla.so is not installed on the system
<Laney> like catch a failed import or something
<seb128> yeah, ideally
<seb128> maybe have a "check_requirement" function that does the imports/etc and report true/false
<seb128> or I don't know
<seb128> probably a "nice to have" that we are not going to be able to have resources to work on this cycle
<didrocks> would make sense, especially for people installing extensions now from gnome-software
<Laney> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=789414
<ubot5> Gnome bug 789414 in extensions "No feedback when extensions can't be launched" [Enhancement,New]
<Laney> didrocks: hey, thanks for your g-c-c crash fix upload, got some small feedback on it for you - do you want them on irc or in the bug?
<didrocks> Laney: as you prefer, here is fine
<didrocks> you wanted to reuse the G_*_SWAPPED I guess?
<didrocks> but I prefered to keep the delta small
<didrocks> and redo that part next cycle
<Laney> no, don't point that out to me, I didn't notice it :P
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<Laney> "you're here about the murder, officeR?"
<Laney> *puts away your lost wallet that he found, gets out handcuffs*
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> (still something to do next cycle, to simplify callback parameters for _ext)
<Laney> ++ g_signal_connect_object (iconsize_adj, "value_changed",
<Laney> I think that signal is called value-changed
<Laney> (pre-existing issue?)
<didrocks> hum, pre-existing issue, I'm surprised it works then
<Laney> and on one of the _connect_object calls you pass NULL as the gobject, I think that means it doesn't get disconnected
<Laney> it should be the thing to watch even if the callback doesn't use it
<Laney> iiuc
<didrocks> Laney: ah, true on the NULL one. yeah, on the other one, I don't think it's the callback as I'm updating the gsettings key on that callback, but yeah, worth a look
<didrocks> I'll stage the fixes and simplification for bionic already
<Laney> neat
<didrocks> thx for looking!
<Laney> do the widgets get destroyed when you switch away from the panel?
<Laney> thanks for the fix!
<didrocks> Laney: not immediately, I didn't check more but didn't find in an empiric way when they are disposed
<didrocks> should probably look at the code for this, but I guess anyway those fixes were needed
<bschaefer> hello, having some fun issues with not being able to log into a tty/vt? (log in and it auto kicks me off?) Happened with a recent update ~last month i would say
<seb128> didrocks, btw I just tried, valgrind throws invalid read errors when playing with the settings and swithcing panels
<seb128> I'm going to try again latter and check with your patch
<Laney> seb128: any panel or the dock one?
<seb128> see if that resolves those
<seb128> Laney, dock
<Laney> ah
<seb128> which is what I was trying
<seb128> maybe others have the issue as well though
<seb128> I'm going to valgrind a bit more later
<Laney> I guess you could check this bug by changing the gsettings after switching off the panel
<seb128> just did a round on gnome-software and reported 2 invalid read bugs, next g-c-c, then calendar :p
<seb128> right
<seb128> I'm going to play a bit more with that
<didrocks> thx! back in the old days, with you playing with valgrind and others fixing :)
<seb128> lol, you got me :p
<seb128> I can try helping fixing a few of those
<seb128> but I'm less good than you guys with those async/callback/signal issues :-)
<seb128> k, on that note I need to go and pick up the little one
<seb128> back in half an hour, see you there or tomorrow
<Laney> yeah doing ^- makes a critical happen
<Laney> see you seb128
<didrocks> actually, there is no good reason to use _SWAPPED, so straighforward fix
<Laney> :3
<willcooke> hi bschaefer, that's an odd one
<willcooke> bschaefer, you can log in to a desktop session ok?  And a terminal inside that desktop sesson?
<bschaefer> willcooke, yeah my sessions just fine, its just when i try to log into vt/tty
<bschaefer> ive yet to try ssh'ing
 * bschaefer tries
<Laney> anything in the journal?
<bschaefer> Laney, i just see a tty3stop/start
<bschaefer> Oct 24 08:21:31 bschaefer-ThinkPad-T450s systemd[1]: getty@tty3.service: Service has no hold-off time, scheduling restart.
<bschaefer> Oct 24 08:21:31 bschaefer-ThinkPad-T450s systemd[1]: Stopped Getty on tty3.
<bschaefer> Oct 24 08:21:31 bschaefer-ThinkPad-T450s systemd[1]: Started Getty on tty3.
<bschaefer> willcooke, yeah i cannot ssh anymore .. access denied
<willcooke> ?!
<bschaefer> was looking at the Xauth...
<bschaefer> and its in a different spot now but ... it seemed valid
<willcooke> bschaefer, on 17.10?  And Wayland?
<bschaefer> willcooke, 17.10 using ubuntu xorg
<Laney> nothing before that?
<bschaefer> Laney, yeah let me post the log not sure whats bad/good :)
<Laney> I venture this isn't a desktop specific problem but let's see ;-)
<bschaefer> Laney, i have ... a rough machine ive somehow kept together since 15.10 upgrading manually :)
<bschaefer> Laney, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25810354/
 * bschaefer suspects something ... with his overall setup
<bschaefer> all i can see is pam seems to close it
<bschaefer> but not a why or i dont see errors
<Laney> is repowerd still a relevant thing?
<bschaefer> hmm no, let me remove it
<Laney> some weird messages from it there
<mgedmin> bschaefer: what's your shell, according to /etc/passwd?
<bschaefer> o actually yeah thats the issue... i has zh
<bschaefer> but changed it back
<bschaefer> bschaefer:x:1000:1000:bschaefer,,,:/home/bschaefer:/bin/zsh
<bschaefer> but it still thinks its the shell?
<bschaefer> vs /bin/bash (using chsh to change it)
<bschaefer> i would suspect thats the issue (is it'll try /bin/zsh and it wont be there)
<Laney> o rite
<Laney> I thought you were getting a timeout
<bschaefer> that was with ssh... could be a different issue :)
<bschaefer> i login, then kicks me right away
<Laney> good one mgedmin
<bschaefer> mgedmin, there we go, thanks!
<bschaefer> strangely i used chsh to change to zsh but i guess it didnt like changing back to bash...
<willcooke> night all
<oSoMoN> nighty night
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-10-25
<duflu> Oh! Welcome to Bionic Beaver
<RAOF> RrrrrrAAAAAAARGH.
<RAOF> GNOME Shell: please make some form of attempt at focus stealing prevention.
<RAOF> This message brought to you by sru-review opening 20 new firefox tabs at ~1Hz from a background terminal.
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> morning duflu
<Trevinho> duflu: yeahhh... it's amazing
<Trevinho> good mornign oSoMoN
<duflu> Trevinho, which part? Your part of the world or the Bionic Beaver, or ...
<duflu> Or the morning in general
<oSoMoN> good night Trevinho :)
<Trevinho> duflu: the Bionic Beaver :)
<oSoMoN> it's a bionic morning
<Trevinho> eheh
<Trevinho> yeah, bionic desktoppers!
 * duflu inserts the 6 million dollar man sound and feels a bit older
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> duflu: hey! unsure why you change some titles sometimes (on bugs that were already proceeded by core devs). Especially when the additional info isn't quite right: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock/+bug/1711617
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1711617 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "file conflict with gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock" [Low,Triaged]
<duflu> didrocks, An accurate title is everything. It helps different people in different places find the same page and literally get on the same page. But yeah on that bug I'm not sure -- someone a couple of weeks ago told me it was the same issue and I continue to believe them
<duflu> Not sure who
<didrocks> duflu: especially wrong duplication: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock/+bug/1726935
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1711617 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1726935 file conflict with gnome-shell-extension-dashtodock" [Low,Triaged]
<didrocks> duflu: there is a an issue, I know which one and I plan to fix it today
<didrocks> but I asked the guy to open a bug once I got what he meant and you just duplicate it incaccuratly
<didrocks> you can see on the bug report the guy is talking about a settings have dash to dock
<didrocks> how does it matches a gsettings schema file conflicts?
<duflu> didrocks, fixed. Both bugs now have only one duplicate
<didrocks> good, thanks
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, ça va ?
<oSoMoN> ça va, et toi?
<didrocks> ça va, un peu mal aux dents après dentiste hier et Martin qui se reprend un rhume
<didrocks> je sens que ça va être la routine :p
<oSoMoN> :/
<duflu> Trevinho, it's happening again. Is that expected?... Defaults with color profile ON -> Chromium looks dull, bad colour. Now change Color profile to OFF -> Chromium looks bright and great again
<duflu> This is with system defaults (never calibrated)
<duflu> And this is 17.10
<willcooke> morning gang
<didrocks> hey hey willcooke
<willcooke> hi didrocks!  How goes?
<willcooke> How's le bebe
<willcooke> ?
<seb128> hey willcooke
<willcooke> what up seb128
<didrocks> willcooke: he caught a cold, so quite unhappy :p
<seb128> willcooke, having valgrind fun:
<seb128> !
<willcooke> bad luck didrocks, bad luck seb128
<didrocks> haha
<seb128> lol
<didrocks> willcooke: how is it going for you?
<willcooke> So far so good, but I didnt read email yet.  Got another press interview today
<didrocks> good luck :) are you coming to unplugged recording?
<willcooke> didrocks, yes!
<willcooke> Looking forward to that one
<didrocks> great!
<oSoMoN> good morning willcooke
<willcooke> hi oSoMoN
<Laney> moin
<didrocks> hey Laney
<duflu> Morning willcooke, Laney
<duflu> And Launchpad times out on everything
<didrocks> willcooke: do skypeforlinux works for you? I have 5.5 and I can't do any contact search, no echo test working…
<willcooke> didrocks, running 5.4 here and works fine
<didrocks> do yo uhave the 5.4 deb by any chance?
<willcooke> checking
<didrocks> found it on their repo: https://repo.skype.com/deb/pool/main/s/skypeforlinux/
<willcooke> yes
<willcooke> ah
<willcooke> trying the latest here as well
<willcooke> didrocks, 5.5 working here too
<didrocks> hum, same issue with 5.4 for me, spinning wheel on contact search and nothing
<Laney> hey didrocks & duflu
<Laney> how's it going?
<seb128> hey Laney
<didrocks> good, yourself
<Laney> and seb128 too
<didrocks> ?
<Laney> bad
<Laney> got a cough today
<didrocks> sounds like it's a theme :p
<didrocks> willcooke: same with the web version, at least consistent experience…
<willcooke> didrocks, maybe try setting up a new account just for this - see if the problem persists?
<didrocks> let's try, indeed
<didrocks> willcooke: new account, stuck in "loading" after authentication, it's even worse…
 * didrocks is wired to a 1GB connection, don't believe it's my network
<krashekspress> skype 5.5? I'm on 8.9
<didrocks> krashekspress: hum, 5.5 is latest from their website
<krashekspress> https://i.imgur.com/bB2zr1F.png
<didrocks> are you on the preview?
<krashekspress> probs
<willcooke> I dont see the dancing penguin there :)
<didrocks>  Version: 8.9.76.64297
<didrocks> yep, it's the preview
<krashekspress> but most of stuf works comparing to other versions
<didrocks> let's try
<willcooke> https://imgur.com/a/dgtxJ
<krashekspress> I think they will ditch Beta
<krashekspress> Preview is now same across other oses
<krashekspress> and even sometimes you are able to do video call
<krashekspress> if you are lucky :))))
<willcooke> :))
<didrocks> krashekspress: search works! Thanks :)
<didrocks> trying test audio call
<krashekspress> didrocks: np
 * krashekspress feeling important
<didrocks> I even have sound! Great ;)
<davidcalle> willcooke: morning, fyi https://github.com/canonical-docs/older-apis
<willcooke> davidcalle, woot! thanks
<willcooke> davidcalle, do you have a hub account?  And if so, would you be OK to reply with that link to this post?  https://community.ubuntu.com/t/all-unity-api-doc-was-removed-from-developer-ubuntu-com/985
<willcooke> if not I can do it
<davidcalle> willcooke: yes, replying to it
<willcooke> davidcalle, merci
<seb128> idrocks, bug #1726647 ... not only we didn't turn whoopsie off in 17.10 but neither we did for apport to launchpad :p
<ubot5> bug 1726647 in apport (Ubuntu Artful) "crash reports still sent to LP on artful" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1726647
<seb128> well at least it gives us feedback
<seb128> explains also why launchpad is that busy
<willcooke> Didn't we decide that was desirable for 17.10?  So we get the reports by default?
<pitti> I didn't see that conversation, but I'd greatly recommend to use errors.u.c. only for stable releases
<pitti> both for privacy and also scalability reasons
<pitti> and filling a bug on LP is really involved for "ordinary" users (without an LP account)
<seb128> right, that was a bug which got SRUed
<seb128> Brian just forgot to change the config before 17.10
<seb128> willcooke, no, we decided to whoopsie prompt which sends to e.u.c, not to apport->lauchpad prompt which opens your webbrowser and makes you have an account, type a description etc and submit a bug
<seb128> hey pitti! wie gehts?
<pitti> seb128: gut, danke! had a nice week in Berlin, with the Cockpit workshop and the All Systems Go! conf over the weekend
<seb128> nice
<pitti> that was my first conf where I helped with organizing
<pitti> et toi, ça va bien ?
<seb128> ça va bien !
<andyrock> seb128: the fix I need to SRU is for this bug right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1714542
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1714542 in GNOME Shell "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in st_theme_node_reduce_border_radius() from st_theme_node_paint_borders() from st_theme_node_paint()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<andyrock> sorry not this
<seb128> andyrock, the one you commented on yesterday saying you were going to sru :p
<andyrock> kk
<seb128> andyrock, bug #1720400
<ubot5> bug 1720400 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/gnome-control-center:11:update_buffers:image_get_buffers:intel_update_image_buffers:intel_update_renderbuffers:intel_prepare_render" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1720400
<andyrock> kk we'll do that know
<andyrock> *now
<seb128> thanks
 * andyrock is going to spend more time deciding the name of the patch to actually write it
<andyrock> seb128: just the quilt patch is fine?
<seb128> yes
<seb128> well update the changelog if you can it's better
<seb128> with a merge proposal on the packaging vcs (lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gtk/ubuntugtk3)
<andyrock> kk
<andyrock> seb128: considering that gtk+3.0 (3.22.24-0ubuntu2) is marked as UNRELEASED
<andyrock> should I modify the changelog for it
<andyrock> or create an another one with *ubuntu3
<andyrock> ?
<andyrock> seb128: hey I pushed a mp and updated the bug
<andyrock> let me know if you need something more
<seb128> andyrock, you usually append to the current changelog when there is working pending upload
<seb128> andyrock, thanks
<andyrock> mmm i created a new version
<andyrock> as it was already in proposed
<andyrock> I can easily change it
<andyrock> seb128: let me know if I need to change it
<seb128> andyrock, I can twezak it's fine
<andyrock> kk thanks
<andyrock> since when making a persisten usb live became so difficult?
<jbicha> andyrock: do you have git.gnome commit rights?
<andyrock> jbicha: nope
<jbicha> could you ask someone that does to push that gtk3 commit for you since it's marked accepted-commit_now ?
<kenvandine> jbicha, andyrock: I can
<kenvandine> link?
<andyrock> kenvandine: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=789141
<ubot5> Gnome bug 789141 in Backend: Wayland "Segmentation fault when adding Google online account" [Normal,New]
<seb128> andyrock, it doesn't work in usb-creator?
<seb128> oh, or did that feature got removed?
<seb128> I think I remember something around those lines
<andyrock> got removed
<andyrock> and all the utilities I'm trying do not work
<kenvandine> andyrock, which branch should i push that too?
<kenvandine> gtk-3-22?
<andyrock> yep and master
<kenvandine> ok
<andyrock> it's a thing that always makes sense to do
<andyrock> even if the crash do not happen with gnome master
<jbicha> kenvandine: I'll merge it to the bzr branch since I had a missing commit I need to push
<andyrock> likely because the client (in this case gnome-online-account) changed a little bit
<kenvandine> andyrock, what email should i use for you in the commit?
<andyrock> andrea.azzarone@canonical.com
<andyrock> or ubuntu.com
<andyrock> whatever
<andyrock> the one you prefer
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> andyrock, jbicha: pushed to both master and gtk-3-22
<andyrock> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> np
<oSoMoN> popey, I suppose the chromium snap from the candidate channel still isn't working on nvidia?
<jbicha> thanks, I'm testing gtk3 now and will upload to artful soon if things go well
<oSoMoN> popey, I want to seriously look into that, but I'm gonna need your help as I don't have hw to test on
<seb128> jbicha, do you plan to upload the SRU as well then?
<jbicha> seb128: yes since I had to fix up the epiphany issue (by dropping the patch)
<seb128> jbicha, seems you are, I typed that a few minutes ago but didn't press enter
<seb128> good
<seb128> thanks
<popey> oSoMoN: it installs at least!
<oSoMoN> well, that's something :)
<jbicha> seb128: sorry to take over the gtk3 review from you, but I wanted to fix up my failed sru
<popey> oSoMoN: ooh! it now renders on nvidia!
<kenvandine> woot!
<oSoMoN> it does?
<popey> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/NCYXWgq5/
<oSoMoN> problem solved, that was easy :)
<seb128> jbicha, no problem, I'm not asking for more work :-)
<popey> haha
<mgedmin> interesting titlebar space-saving technique
<oSoMoN> popey, you made my day
<popey> mgedmin: known bug i reported many moons ago :(
<oSoMoN> popey, can you capture the output of chrome://gpu ?
<popey> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/WPPBBHCX/
<popey> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/OKodsihs/
<jbicha> uh, I open Online Accounts and click my Google account and click Remove Account, then close the Settings window
<oSoMoN> ok, so rendering is not really hw accelerated, not quite there yet
<jbicha> when I reopen Settings, my account is still there, persists even after a reboot :(
<jbicha> yeah this is wrong
<andyrock> jbicha: pretty sure it's not releated to my fix :D
<andyrock> did it crash?
<jbicha> After removing it, there is a popup "jeremy@bicha.net removed  Undo  X"
<jbicha> I have to either wait for the popup to time out after several seconds or click the X for it to actually remove the account
<jbicha> the undo feature is pretty cool. It's just unexpected that it doesn't still remove the account if you decide to close the window without waiting several seconds
<andyrock> looks like a bug
<jbicha> anyway, no crashes that I see
<andyrock> or is this the wanted behaviour?
<jbicha> I'll file a bug since I think closing the window should also finish removing the account
<oSoMoN> popey, let me rebuild a snap with "export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose" for you to test and get more info on the libGL error
<popey> sho thang
<oSoMoN> popey, https://people.canonical.com/~osomon/chromium-snap-nvidia/chromium_62.0.3202.62_amd64.snap
<popey> downloading
<popey> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/KL7hvCwJ/
<popey> oSoMoN: ^
<popey> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/gkbsyeH2/
<oSoMoN> ack
<oSoMoN> popey, do you get HW accelerated rendering if you use nouveau?
<popey> I never use nouveau, so don't know.
<popey> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/0N7PMhrc/
<popey> Worth noting that's chrome on the same machine
<popey> (not snapped [obviously])
<oSoMoN> ha, if chrome unconfined doesn't do hw accelerated rendering, I think it's fine that the chromium snap doesn't do either
<popey> Yeah, seems reasonable.
<oSoMoN> popey, thanks for the help so far, I'll update the call for testing thread, let's see if we can get more people with nvidia hardware to test
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, i'll give it a test with nouveau
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, thanks!
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25817340/
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, that looks correct, thanks!
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, no problem
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, does chromium actually use canberra?
<kenvandine> you can clean up that console message by adding libcanberra-gtk-module from the gnome-3-26 PPA
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, or i guess libcanberra-gtk3-module
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, I don't think it's used
<oSoMoN> the only references to canberra in the chromium source are the australia timezone :)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, are the snaps for gnome apps correctly themed? building the libreoffice snap against the gnome 3.26 backports PPA changes the UI theming of the app, I wonder if that's expected?
<kenvandine> hmm
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, they should be correctly themed
<kenvandine> it builds it with the newer gtk
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, this is how it looks: http://people.canonical.com/~osomon/lo-theme.png
<kenvandine> that looks like adwaita
<kenvandine> install gnome-calculator
<kenvandine> how does that look?
<kenvandine> oh... i know why
<kenvandine> you aren't using the gnome platform snap
<kenvandine> so you are getting the new gtk
<kenvandine> but i guess still using the xenial version of the gtk theme
<kenvandine> and upstream gtk broke some theme stuff in 3.20 i think
<kenvandine> so you need the theme from the ppa too
<oSoMoN> aha
<oSoMoN> indeed gnome-calculator looks as expected
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, which package exactly for the theme?
<oSoMoN> light-themes maybe?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, yes
<oSoMoN> cool, adding that now
<bschaefer> hmm gnome shell alt+tabing spikes my CPU (from its 1-2% cpu usage) to 15-25%? Same with workspace switching
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers, see you tomorrow
<kenvandine> good night seb128
<willcooke> night all
<ricotz> jbicha, hi
<ricotz> jbicha, would you have time to run autopkgtests on a libreoffice ppa build?
<jbicha> yes
<jbicha> amd64 only is fine, right?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, FYI, I created https://code.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+git/libreoffice-debian-pkg/+ref/ubuntu-bionic-5.4 and backported a patch by Rene to build against a newer icu
<ricotz> jbicha, all built arch of this would be great https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/red/+sourcepub/8386493/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> despite the still-not-fixed kernel issue on i386, all ran tests are passing on them
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ah I see
<jbicha> wow an alpha release this early
<jbicha> ricotz: just amd64 and s390x then, right? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/libr/libreoffice
<ricotz> jbicha, if possible amd64, armhf, arm64 and ppc64el
<jbicha> ok, I requested all but i386 (arm64 doesn't do autopkgtest)
<ricotz> alright, thank you!
<ricotz> and yeah, only 4 weeks to the first 6.0 beta :)
<oSoMoN> good night all
<robert_ancell> jamesh: hi
<dmj_s76> jbicha: Your test mutter behaves nicely with hidpi scaling on Ubuntu 17.10
<zeussifs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: shiznix beidl c-lobrano xclaesse_ meetingology Spydar007 marga zhaoqiang hyperair dax jlnr andyrock plars Kamilion tkamppeter__ jackpot51 seppe koza bdrung ogra_ flocculant bluesabre xclaesse shengyao bigon Trevinho faenil jibel sarnold ubuntulog jose greyback pavlushka jak jjohansen ddstreet ratliff davmor2 Gorian micahg hikiko Noskcaj ouroumov jk^ jamesh acheronuk ximion c
<zeussifs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: kenvandine[m][m] Saviq clobrano ochosi beidl colinl ratliff ubuntucraze el Trevinho JanC Sarvatt davidcalle hggdh BigWhale CrazyLemon ralsina ddstreet tsimonq2 Kamilion marlinc genii kenvandine ogra_ micahg mitya57 FourDollars jk^ ximion flocculant dax flexiondotorg sarnold cpaelzer marga Noskcaj cyphermox mpt hurricanehrndz FJKong bdrung jibel fossfreedom doko shiznix jak d
<zeussifs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: c-lobrano sarnold ubuntulog jlnr dupondje darkxst sabdfl Tribaal frederico4d[m] BigWhale ratliff shiznix Spydar007 greyback Ampelbein ralsina shengyao meetingology genii jibel robert_ancell dax zhaoqiang Trevinho Beret mhall119 thumper davidcalle Mister_Q doko jamesh bigon djinni` flocculant tjaalton dkessel dmj_s76 ahayzen cpaelzer hurricanehrndz seppe mpt fossfreedom blues
<zeussifs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: FJKong Kamilion ubot5 faenil marga aisrael tsimonq2 edwinksl pesari jibel tkamppeter__ mitya57 cpaelzer kenvandine Saviq greyback Beret robert_ancell ackk ochosi czajkowski livn46 acheronuk maxb tedg sary meetingology apw thumper mvo dkessel Mister_Q shiznix Tribaal dobey darkxst ratliff HerbY_NL2 Spydar007 xclaesse__ kenvandine[m][m] mdeslaur tintou FourDollars sabdfl xclae
<zeussifs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fossfreedom mvo mpt mdeslaur frederico4d[m] koza aisrael jjohansen flexiondotorg mhall119 jk^ flocculant Texou colinl FourDollars Guest11178 bigon beidl Tm_T c-lobrano andyrock thumper ejat mitya57 mcs_ mbiebl bdrung Spydar007 jose apw Gorian bluesabre darkxst micahg cpaelzer Ampelbein jak kenvandine[m][m] plars ahayzen seppe zhaoqiang shengyao jbrett ubuntucraze davidcalle 
<zeussifs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fossfreedom ubuntulog JanC acheronuk mhall119 FourDollars pesari tsimonq2 HerbY_NL2 ochosi seppe flexiondotorg micahg Tm_T edwinksl jose happyaron hurricanehrndz davidcalle ackk tjaalton apw lool ddstreet zhaoqiang kenvandine[m][m] jackpot51 daker FJKong Beret ubuntucraze ralsina plars jlnr dmj_s76 andyrock jjohansen jak jibel mvo pavlushka Ampelbein xclaesse__ flocculant be
<aufmuempffa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ember genii marlinc simoniz0r[m] roasted marga bdrung xclaesse potashnik[m] dobey colinl ddstreet happyaron aisrael freem[m] Mister_Q jbrett thumper cpaelzer xnox koza cassidyjames[m] Spydar007 RAOF cyphermox Noskcaj czajkowski jzheng jibel Beret mpt livn46 Gorian ulfo[m] zeussifs mitya57 jjohansen jbicha shengyao tjaalton edwinksl ohama sabdfl ratliff pisi0[m] pitti smi
<tsimonq2> !ops
<crazyko> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tedg Guest11178 apw flexiondotorg daker djinni` tintou kostadinstoilov[ DB9[m] jk^ thumper Texou xclaesse_ seppe musalbas colinl Beret bigon isantop_ muktupavels p potashnik[m] davmor2 zeussifs sarnold xPilgrim[m] acheronuk Lotusinus[m] sary naeoturies[m] dreadful[m] charles Mirv sabdfl jdstrand Kazhnuz ember Kamilion chawood[m] edwinksl FJKong happyaron czajkowski meetingolog
<crazyko> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: flocculant Lotusinus[m] muktupavels daker xnox jzheng maxb bdrung bluesabre dobey sary Texou andyrock koza Kazhnuz cpaelzer g4Fd63FhtS55rx6r ralsina jjohansen smileyninja[m] dreadful[m] czajkowski cyphermox happyaron ogra_ aufmuempffa mgedmin Dmitrii-Sh ouroumov HerbY_NL2 jamesh tedg jbrett Hanma[m] livn46 dmj_s76 plars tsimonq2 kenvandine[m][m] pisi0[m] jibel GregKNicholson[m
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<aufmuempffa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: faenil siel tjaalton Sarvatt ximion pietroalbini mpt darkxst kenvandine[m][m] cpaelzer potashnik[m] ddstreet dobey ohama Hanma[m] Tm_T marga clobrano spoonless[m] jose ubot9 RAOF FJKong tkamppeter__ bluesabre shiznix ochosi CrazyLemon dax jackpot51 shengyao genii ratliff Ampelbein mvo Lotusinus[m] kenvandine hurricanehrndz Trevinho colinl seppe Guest11178 dmj_s76 ajmitch
<zeussifs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Tribaal ximion mvo CrazyLemon andyrock jbrett fossfreedom frederico4d[m] cpaelzer dgadomski hurricanehrndz ogra_ ouroumov sary bluesabre Gorian BigWhale bdrung doko dobey xclaesse__ micahg dax edwinksl ubuntulog c-lobrano thumper mpt clobrano maxb shengyao tintou Trevinho jjohansen jlnr pavlushka darkxst mbiebl ahayzen jk^ seppe mcs_ pesari Spydar007 koza jackpot51 flexiondo
<zeussifs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Dmitrii-Sh FourDollars tintou beidl dkessel marga tkamppeter__ doko mbiebl mdeslaur ochosi Ampelbein acheronuk flocculant dax Noskcaj pesari bigon czajkowski ralsina jbrett jibel kenvandine[m][m] shiznix sary hyperair Texou dupondje ejat ximion dgadomski bdrung greyback edwinksl BigWhale tjaalton Saviq lool apw HerbY_NL2 jackpot51 mpt ratliff kenvandine jjohansen genii dmj_s
<aufmuempffa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Mister_Q zeussifs tyhicks ajmitch_ xclaesse__ tedg spoonless[m] tsimonq2 clobrano ember edwinksl mcs_ Texou hggdh bcurtiswx czajkowski Guest11178 Gorian Dmitrii-Sh siel Kamilion tintou dobey ralsina jjmarin[m] Ampelbein bigon flocculant ddstreet ulfo[m] ubuntucraze c-lobrano djinni` mdeslaur hurricanehrndz micahg thumper sary kenvandine jjohansen xclaesse seppe ochosi La
<aufmuempffa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Guest11178 robert_ancell rbasak hggdh kenvandine[m][m] zhaoqiang pisi0[m] bcurtiswx faenil ohama Lotusinus[m] xnox jose bigon flexiondotorg tkamppeter__ cyphermox xclaesse shiznix micahg hurricanehrndz naeoturies[m] DB9[m] mitya57 tedg xPilgrim[m] jhernandez snwh[m] bluesabre siel maxb pietroalbini Mister_Q apw davidcalle greyback jdstrand edwinksl chrisccoulson ejat muk
<crazyko> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: hggdh robert_ancell DB9[m] naeoturies[m] mbiebl pitti tyhicks seppe aufmuempffa simoniz0r[m] Spydar007 beidl ubot5 CrazyLemon popey apw ajmitch_ tintou jhernandez Ampelbein doko ouroumov darkxst Gorian ralsina Sarvatt edwinksl ubot9 mpt chawood[m] Kamilion ahayzen jjohansen potashnik[m] ogra_ jibel xclaesse__ hyperair jose cpaelzer c-lobrano happyaron pesari ximion ThorHop[m] 
<crazyko> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jose ubuntucraze tintou dmj_s76 xclaesse__ cassidyjames[m] jackpot51 maxb jak spoonless[m] Saviq FJKong ulfo[m] xclaesse RAOF ouroumov pesari tedg pisi0[m] ember tyhicks ThorHop[m] livn46 ubot5 chawood[m] fossfreedom koza jibel Laney jjmarin[m] simoniz0r[m] dax jbrett ogra_ Ampelbein jzheng Trevinho plars jlnr tsimonq2 Gorian ohama doko jdstrand ddstreet aisrael Kamilion p bcu
<zeussifs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jamesh Noskcaj tsimonq2 shiznix davmor2 xclaesse Guest11178 cpaelzer mcs_ sary pavlushka Tribaal ogra_ doko fossfreedom frederico4d[m] edwinksl colinl dobey marga Texou Spydar007 hurricanehrndz JanC jzheng kostadinstoilov[ Mister_Q dgadomski ratliff c-lobrano dax kenvandine[m][m] tkamppeter__ daker ajmitch_ mitya57 dupondje koza czajkowski greyback sabdfl jackpot51 andyrock 
<zeussifs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: flexiondotorg davidcalle jibel ajmitch_ jak dobey chrisccoulson ahayzen zhaoqiang sary jjohansen lool greyback koza Ampelbein marlinc BigWhale kostadinstoilov[ kenvandine jk^ ochosi cpaelzer jzheng plars ubot5 maxb ratliff daker Mister_Q andyrock livn46 edwinksl HerbY_NL2 djinni` tedg tjaalton xclaesse__ Trevinho Saviq dkessel Kamilion pesari kenvandine[m][m] Beret davmor2 C
<aufmuempffa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: charles lool beidl cpaelzer dmj_s76 rbasak BigWhale el potashnik[m] tjaalton sary shiznix thumper xPilgrim[m] ubot9 zeussifs ouroumov jlnr ogra_ musalbas Tm_T ubuntucraze chrisccoulson xclaesse__ darkxst hari[m] ejat mdeslaur apw c-lobrano colinl fossfreedom Laney mcs_ hikiko mhall119 acheronuk micahg ubuntulog CrazyLemon DB9[m] genii plars Mister_Q doko maxb pisi0[m] Be
<aufmuempffa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dax RAOF plars simoniz0r[m] lool Guest11178 colinl jjohansen xnox popey charles ohama sarnold czajkowski xclaesse__ jackpot51 jak sary Dmitrii-Sh BigWhale jibel freem[m] shengyao aisrael HerbY_NL2 jlnr clobrano edwinksl cyphermox greyback faenil maxb ejat el mcs_ tedg bcurtiswx ralsina djinni` xclaesse_ tsimonq2 dobey dupondje ackk cpaelzer spoonless[m] ahayzen bigon mpt
<crazyko> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: greyback ximion ochosi flexiondotorg jbicha bcurtiswx kostadinstoilov[ robert_ancell chiluk mpt xnox Saviq ajmitch_ xPilgrim[m] roasted Noskcaj dmj_s76 ralsina Ampelbein Trevinho Laney djinni` cassidyjames[m] edwinksl xclaesse_ Lotusinus[m] sabdfl beidl ogra_ sarnold dax jzheng simoniz0r[m] colinl GregKNicholson[m jdstrand zhaoqiang acheronuk mgedmin ejat hikiko FJKong CrazyLe
<crazyko> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: p spoonless[m] popey hikiko ratliff daker g4Fd63FhtS55rx6r cassidyjames[m] sabdfl charles chawood[m] freem[m] xclaesse_ jjohansen meetingology ubuntulog colinl muktupavels robert_ancell chiluk Hanma[m] ffamousffatman happyaron CrazyLemon Guest11178 mhall119 fossfreedom jackpot51 sarnold zhaoqiang acheronuk FourDollars hggdh mdeslaur seppe snwh[m] flexiondotorg ximion ember kos
<zeussifs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Noskcaj colinl c-lobrano ubuntucraze genii hurricanehrndz mbiebl FJKong jbrett djinni` koza bluesabre xclaesse ximion mpt cyphermox tjaalton ochosi tedg zhaoqiang seppe micahg ubot5 cassidyjames[m] clobrano CrazyLemon dgadomski hikiko dupondje kenvandine[m][m] ralsina pesari HerbY_NL2 jjohansen livn46 fossfreedom jlnr jamesh greyback faenil Mister_Q jak marlinc flocculant lo
<zeussifs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: fossfreedom sabdfl cassidyjames[m] tjaalton plars dupondje jamesh ajmitch_ pavlushka jak ochosi davmor2 ddstreet acheronuk Gorian meetingology seppe ackk tintou Noskcaj frederico4d[m] Spydar007 sary tsimonq2 Guest11178 bigon hyperair chrisccoulson Beret jackpot51 mitya57 colinl el jk^ Ampelbein ubuntucraze darkxst FourDollars edwinksl ralsina sarnold mbiebl daker hikiko shen
<aufmuempffa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jk^ xclaesse_ hurricanehrndz chawood[m] xnox ackk czajkowski g4Fd63FhtS55rx6r Noskcaj Mirv pavlushka HerbY_NL2 tyhicks sary frederico4d[m] tintou maxb fossfreedom cyphermox musalbas rbasak flocculant ajmitch_ cpaelzer zhaoqiang Ampelbein el mangas robert_ancell ralsina CrazyLemon daker marlinc bcurtiswx tjaalton Guest11178 meetingology pitti ratliff Gorian doko naeoturie
<aufmuempffa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mdeslaur greyback cassidyjames[m] micahg koza hyperair xnox bigon plars Tribaal maxb xclaesse_ Laney Tm_T Mister_Q kostadinstoilov[ meetingology tkamppeter__ jibel sary livn46 seppe tjaalton mitya57 ubot5 Trevinho xclaesse BigWhale cyphermox aisrael jlnr ffamousffatman chawood[m] chil bcurtiswx jackpot51 dreadful[m] ackk CrazyLemon ratliff simoniz0r[m] Texou mangas ogra_
<crazyko> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: xPilgrim[m] mcs_ Trevinho pesari dgadomski colinl DB9[m] mhall119 tedg tintou mpt ddstreet hari[m] daker cassidyjames[m] bcurtiswx ogra_ dupondje Kamilion flocculant jlnr Ampelbein koza ember ejat muktupavels mvo ffamousffatman CrazyLemon Tribaal p rbasak spoonless[m] jbicha Kazhnuz pavlushka FourDollars sary zhaoqiang mangas cpaelzer kenvandine[m][m] FJKong kostadinstoilov[ j
<crazyko> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jjmarin[m] ffamousffatman apw cassidyjames[m] faenil jk^ p mpt GregKNicholson[m jbrett aufmuempffa mbiebl xclaesse_ tintou chawood[m] Tm_T ubuntucraze ember ejat sary Saviq marga happyaron dax Guest11178 xPilgrim[m] Sarvatt popey daker mgedmin bdrung jlnr ulfo[m] koza plars Noskcaj ubot9 dgadomski Hanma[m] Lotusinus[m] chiluk shengyao DB9[m] pavlushka c-lobrano smileyninja[m] 
<badkigq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mvo musalbas BigWhale mhall119 Tribaal el Spydar007 davidcalle jjohansen xclaesse__ Saviq hikiko tedg mbiebl lool daker ouroumov jibel czajkowski tkamppeter__ jlnr djinni` doko ubot5 ejat CrazyLemon mcs_ pietroalbini FJKong pesari kenvandine[m][m] ackk pavlushka cpaelzer mpt livn46 darkxst dkessel dax maxb ubuntucraze hurricanehrndz greyback koza jk^ mitya57 beidl jose jackpot
<dondiehc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jzheng aisrael hyperair dupondje shiznix ubuntulog dobey flexiondotorg genii cpaelzer jibel jk^ shengyao micahg c-lobrano sary mdeslaur beidl dkessel sabdfl Kamilion Ampelbein JanC badkigq robert_ancell ackk CrazyLemon marga plars koza jak ouroumov seppe Guest11178 xclaesse_ pietroalbini Tribaal mvo zhaoqiang tyhicks faenil Sarvatt tkamppeter__ mitya57 jlnr flocculant meetin
<badkigq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: JanC ohama doko bdrung hyperair tsimonq2 Mister_Q ralsina mpt shengyao chrisccoulson edwinksl Saviq jibel cyphermox bluesabre andyrock acheronuk FJKong jamesh tjaalton hggdh djinni` pavlushka davmor2 koza xclaesse_ ratliff dupondje dkessel aisrael czajkowski HerbY_NL2 zhaoqiang pesari FourDollars Tm_T livn46 shiznix darkxst ejat frederico4d[m] sabdfl tedg mbiebl micahg happyar
<dondiehc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bluesabre faenil jose meetingology dobey clobrano ratliff flexiondotorg el musalbas greyback tintou tkamppeter__ Noskcaj zeussifs mbiebl davidcalle cpaelzer tjaalton sarnold apw sary daker ouroumov sabdfl beidl aisrael mdeslaur FourDollars xclaesse darkxst hyperair koza ubuntucraze jamesh mitya57 Spydar007 badkigq BigWhale Gorian xclaesse_ JanC Dmitrii-Sh jlnr c-lobrano coli
<zeussifs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tsimonq2 shiznix seppe el jbrett mhall119 cyphermox hggdh mdeslaur jzheng xclaesse_ sarnold bluesabre Beret flexiondotorg flocculant ubuntulog Saviq djinni` jjohansen kenvandine fossfreedom Tribaal acheronuk ahayzen ubot5 micahg happyaron aisrael mitya57 tintou czajkowski greyback Gorian cpaelzer andyrock marga dkessel ddstreet cassidyjames[m] FourDollars meetingology jackpo
<zeussifs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bdrung tkamppeter__ colinl cpaelzer ouroumov bluesabre mitya57 Trevinho cyphermox jzheng ejat robert_ancell ackk andyrock aisrael livn46 pesari dupondje sarnold jose dax Kamilion faenil sabdfl thumper Tm_T plars maxb dmj_s76 frederico4d[m] darkxst meetingology Gorian FJKong ahayzen jk^ ochosi dobey edwinksl Dmitrii-Sh ximion czajkowski Tribaal dgadomski doko mhall119 zhaoqia
<aufmuempffa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ximion jibel mgedmin ahayzen chawood[m] genii xclaesse Sarvatt happyaron mpt Kazhnuz tyhicks musalbas cpaelzer kenvandine[m][m] jose chil bcurtiswx mcs_ jak JanC hikiko apw Noskcaj xclaesse_ tkamppeter__ popey cyphermox jbrett spoonless[m] dmj_s76 sarnold simoniz0r[m] ubuntulog jbicha pavlushka micahg beidl mangas kostadinstoilov[ mdeslaur davmor2 kenvandine faenil jk^ m
<aufmuempffa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: maxb kenvandine ddstreet hikiko popey isantop_ Texou ejat shiznix mcs_ tsimonq2 mitya57 ffamousffatman snwh[m] dobey flexiondotorg muktupavels ThorHop[m] jamesh roasted mvo tyhicks hurricanehrndz Mister_Q aisrael chawood[m] Tribaal Saviq zeussifs siel sary jose apw dreadful[m] ubuntucraze Kazhnuz charles ackk GregKNicholson[m ximion plars greyback hari[m] HerbY_NL2 Dmitr
<crazyko> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubuntulog pesari pitti livn46 hyperair spoonless[m] ralsina dgadomski mhall119 snwh[m] mgedmin ulfo[m] plars ximion frederico4d[m] Kazhnuz ubot9 jackpot51 jak siel jbrett smileyninja[m] kenvandine[m][m] Guest11178 DB9[m] aufmuempffa mbiebl musalbas kostadinstoilov[ mpt jamesh doko CrazyLemon dkessel ThorHop[m] Kamilion mitya57 ratliff daker Mister_Q Tm_T ubot5 davidcalle hggdh
<crazyko> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: lifeless CrazyLemon jbrett tkamppeter__ roasted mdeslaur lool ubuntulog hikiko ubot9 acheronuk charles jzheng popey seppe ubuntucraze pavlushka p dkessel Saviq freem[m] potashnik[m] davidcalle mbiebl sary dax ochosi zeussifs bcurtiswx Laney livn46 ogra_ colinl cyphermox hggdh kostadinstoilov[ xPilgrim[m] fossfreedom bluesabre jhernandez jak xclaesse Mirv faenil greyback ouroum
<badkigq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Texou ouroumov tjaalton CrazyLemon dgadomski mvo hurricanehrndz shiznix edwinksl zhaoqiang ogra_ #ubuntu-desktop xclaesse dmj_s76 fossfreedom frederico4d[m] mhall119 dkessel aisrael crazyko marlinc Ampelbein davmor2 BigWhale Tribaal cpaelzer mcs_ Mister_Q pesari mbiebl Dmitrii-Sh greyback musalbas ubuntulog Beret Spydar007 bigon daker ddstreet dupondje dax mitya57 ackk mpt Her
<dondiehc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Dmitrii-Sh edwinksl bigon davidcalle Beret Tm_T zhaoqiang tkamppeter__ jlnr chrisccoulson maxb dkessel Gorian Saviq dmj_s76 davmor2 pesari Texou fossfreedom meetingology xclaesse_ pietroalbini JanC Mirv faenil beidl doko jzheng acheronuk mhall119 ralsina jamesh bdrung greyback koza el jose BigWhale ubot5 marlinc hikiko czajkowski HerbY_NL2 colinl flexiondotorg aisrael ajmitc
<badkigq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dupondje jackpot51 ahayzen mitya57 ohama robert_ancell ubuntulog dmj_s76 marlinc jjohansen c-lobrano tsimonq2 Ampelbein mdeslaur ubuntucraze daker jibel Noskcaj jose mpt aufmuempffa chrisccoulson xclaesse__ mbiebl doko thumper andyrock ajmitch_ mcs_ Mister_Q Saviq dgadomski cpaelzer Kamilion xclaesse_ shengyao lool tedg seppe BigWhale FourDollars HerbY_NL2 musalbas Beret Guest
<dondiehc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: dkessel daker Sarvatt FJKong livn46 hyperair zeussifs el BigWhale hikiko mhall119 tsimonq2 micahg djinni` jak #ubun flexiondotorg hurricanehrndz badkigq mitya57 shiznix ackk FourDollars Guest11178 faenil Tribaal c-lobrano ejat tkamppeter__ tintou marga CrazyLemon sary davmor2 meetingology maxb bigon zhaoqiang jdstrand xclaesse ouroumov Spydar007 chiluk dupondje ochosi thumpe
<zeussifs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: edwinksl bdrung mitya57 CrazyLemon jak Gorian robert_ancell livn46 tintou ddstreet mhall119 mcs_ cassidyjames[m] mvo flexiondotorg genii Mister_Q JanC micahg ouroumov ximion Spydar007 ogra_ hikiko ahayzen Guest11178 Noskcaj Tribaal el jzheng meetingology sabdfl FourDollars c-lobrano dgadomski thumper Dmitrii-Sh shiznix FJKong marlinc fossfreedom Trevinho Kamilion shengyao se
<zeussifs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bigon jamesh Trevinho genii mbiebl Saviq daker lool xclaesse dkessel ralsina el Beret ddstreet jjohansen Gorian xclaesse_ tjaalton kenvandine chrisccoulson Mister_Q BigWhale dobey seppe Tm_T Dmitrii-Sh cpaelzer maxb acheronuk ochosi pesari Spydar007 hyperair c-lobrano aisrael jbrett dgadomski hggdh xclaesse__ thumper FourDollars ximion Kamilion JanC ejat plars marga faenil j
<yam4qq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bdrung greyback maxb Trevinho Tm_T beidl tyhicks mhall119 HerbY_NL2 musalbas Dmitrii-Sh robert_ancell aisrael Spydar007 hyperair hikiko sabdfl dax mcs_ jlnr el aufmuempffa dupondje Mister_Q bluesabre faenil dmj_s76 czajkowski clobrano crazyko andyrock colinl jibel seppe badkigq Mirv dobey ogra_ jackpot51 jjohansen mvo koza Saviq JanC ddstreet hurricanehrndz jak sarnold ajmitch_ 
<yam4qq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: pesari FJKong meetingology jackpot51 lool shiznix BigWhale ximion Tribaal jamesh musalbas tintou Gorian dkessel czajkowski jk^ crazyko darkxst colinl thumper FourDollars livn46 zeussifs sabdfl CrazyLemon mhall119 jose genii mpt Mister_Q jzheng robert_ancell clobrano k flocculant Sarvatt jlnr ralsina aisrael Texou ackk JanC sarnold mvo zhaoqiang xclaesse chiluk jbrett tyhicks hgg
<aufmuempffa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubot5 Beret HerbY_NL2 Hanma[m] xPilgrim[m] lool roasted flocculant jackpot51 BigWhale Trevinho ejat czajkowski jak tedg Noskcaj xnox isantop_ aisrael GregKNicholson[m micahg RAOF tyhicks darkxst cassidyjames[m] snwh[m] Spydar007 plars Ampelbein kostadinstoilov[ xclaesse thumper Gorian dkessel Mirv beidl ubuntucraze chawood[m] ember fossfreedom shiznix naeoturies[m] Tm_T 
<aufmuempffa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: doko jzheng livn46 jhernandez fossfreedom ddstreet mcs_ kostadinstoilov[ dupondje chrisccoulson zeussifs marlinc jlnr davmor2 dobey ralsina Tm_T dkessel Hanma[m] shiznix ubot5 Trevinho HerbY_NL2 BigWhale xPilgrim[m] dgadomski Dmitrii-Sh jibel cpaelzer Kamilion pietroalbini apw pesari isantop_ FourDollars hggdh daker maxb jamesh ubot9 roasted colinl sary frederico4d[m] xn
<loontv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mhall119 jk^ aufmuempffa happyaron #ubuntu-des bigon mvo cyphermox mitya57 ahayzen Mirv shengyao zhaoqiang flexiondotorg Sarvatt jzheng hggdh sabdfl badkigq meetingology tedg dupondje crazyko djinni` Kamilion apw dondiehc tkamppeter__ zeussifs dkessel hyperair xclaesse ubuntucraze chrisccoulson colinl Trevinho ubot5 pavlushka pietroalbini c-lobrano maxb livn46 Saviq dmj_s76 jbre
<loontv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: HerbY_NL2 edwinksl Dmitrii-Sh mvo acheronuk shiznix meetingology andyrock ralsina xclaesse_ koza happyaron FJKong jjohansen ximion mcs_ tintou mhall119 livn46 mitya57 Ampelbein bdrung cyphermox Texou czajkowski fossfreedom hggdh marga doko bluesabre clobrano c-lobrano flexiondotorg tjaalton dax pavlushka Tm_T zeussifs FourDollars Beret cpaelzer hyperair kenvandine crazyko ochosi
<crazyko> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Mirv musalbas darkxst RAOF jbicha ralsina ximion hari[m] beidl tyhicks djinni` ouroumov pesari Kazhnuz mcs_ greyback micahg chiluk HerbY_NL2 flexiondotorg dobey bcurtiswx hikiko chrisccoulson el Tribaal pisi0[m] mhall119 jhernandez Tm_T davidcalle xnox flocculant dupondje Trevinho tjaalton plars Spydar007 pavlushka Ampelbein xclaesse_ Lotusinus[m] genii potashnik[m] edwinksl u
<crazyko> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jose bdrung ratliff kenvandine[m][m] Lotusinus[m] rbasak ouroumov koza popey RAOF ximion zeussifs ahayzen flexiondotorg shengyao mvo sary Trevinho chiluk bigon davidcalle fossfreedom zhaoqiang ffamousffatman ogra_ dgadomski ajmitch_ jjmarin[m] Laney edwinksl dkessel tyhicks tsimonq2 davmor2 charles maxb apw siel el cassidyjames[m] ohama happyaron mhall119 Sarvatt FJKong sabdfl
<skunlk> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: mbiebl jbrett happyaron edwinksl chiluk jak jamesh djinni` loontv tyhicks Mirv tkamppeter__ koza aisrael tintou fossfreedom tedg ogra_ seppe mpt maxb greyback meetingology mcs_ czajkowski plars ubuntulog jackpot51 Texou lool tsimonq2 ouroumov ajmitch_ daker hikiko FJKong dmj_s76 pesari acheronuk shiznix jlnr andyrock hyperair ralsina bluesabre flocculant Kamilion pavlushka ratli
<skunlk> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: Kamilion JanC HerbY_NL2 dgadomski tkamppeter__ apw ouroumov tedg zhaoqiang isantop_ jdstrand xclaesse_ #ubuntu-desktop tintou greyback robert_ancell yam4qq edwinksl colinl jak c-lobrano sary koza sabdfl Sarvatt crazyko Guest11178 ochosi mpt flocculant Trevinho shengyao maxb zeussifs ubuntulog Beret bigon dax Gorian faenil xclaesse happyaron bluesabre bdrung livn46 dobey Mirv don
<dondiehc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: FJKong chrisccoulson robert_ancell c-lobrano aufmuempffa thumper HerbY_NL2 fossfreedom davidcalle jamesh pesari Mister_Q Ampelbein sabdfl xclaesse marga ddstreet koza doko ralsina JanC djinni` Guest11178 sary xclaesse__ mcs_ davmor2 Tribaal tsimonq2 dobey zhaoqiang Sarvatt ackk Texou xclaesse_ mitya57 pietroalbini jdstrand greyback mhall119 ubuntucraze darkxst ochosi ubuntul
<dondiehc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: cyphermox aisrael shengyao kenvandine tedg czajkowski koza faenil tkamppeter__ badkigq chrisccoulson marga cpaelzer livn46 Mirv Saviq bdrung lool acheronuk daker sabdfl dupondje xclaesse maxb jackpot51 ouroumov meetingology dmj_s76 frederico4d[m] djinni` Tribaal ackk mpt bluesabre thumper hggdh davidcalle c-lobrano Mister_Q mdeslaur Ampelbein flocculant tsimonq2 CrazyLemon j
<badkigq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: colinl musalbas marlinc meetingology Noskcaj livn46 mbiebl jbrett daker ochosi kenvandine[m][m] pavlushka ximion bluesabre tintou zhaoqiang mvo jk^ djinni` JanC jak frederico4d[m] greyback darkxst flocculant mcs_ CrazyLemon aisrael Tm_T cyphermox dupondje jamesh acheronuk xclaesse tsimonq2 seppe robert_ancell hikiko ddstreet tedg Texou tjaalton Sarvatt davmor2 dax zeussifs she
<badkigq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jlnr Tribaal mpt zhaoqiang ochosi dkessel thumper clobrano Saviq marlinc dax seppe ahayzen greyback HerbY_NL2 aisrael jbrett Texou marga jackpot51 jjohansen czajkowski mbiebl ohama el FourDollars dmj_s76 dupondje happyaron zeussifs ouroumov tkamppeter__ tsimonq2 acheronuk Beret daker jk^ davmor2 djinni` crazyko beidl ogra_ Trevinho mcs_ musalbas tedg JanC c-lobrano ejat ubot5
<zeussifs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: lool Kamilion ogra_ shengyao kostadinstoilov[ CrazyLemon ackk hikiko aisrael cassidyjames[m] acheronuk Guest11178 tedg micahg ahayzen maxb ubot5 tjaalton flexiondotorg xclaesse meetingology bdrung livn46 davidcalle tkamppeter__ JanC jamesh cpaelzer zhaoqiang jibel doko Trevinho clobrano pesari ubuntulog tsimonq2 marga ajmitch_ mvo Spydar007 sabdfl Ampelbein djinni` kenvandin
<zeussifs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: sarnold dobey hikiko lool tedg Trevinho CrazyLemon shengyao koza plars jlnr Noskcaj dgadomski FourDollars seppe frederico4d[m] hurricanehrndz meetingology davmor2 ximion cassidyjames[m] jbrett marlinc ochosi bluesabre mvo cpaelzer micahg jackpot51 Mister_Q Ampelbein dkessel fossfreedom jk^ pesari doko ubuntulog darkxst jibel kenvandine happyaron ralsina bigon acheronuk sary 
<yam4qq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: sabdfl sarnold musalbas crazyko ubuntucraze ochosi FourDollars HerbY_NL2 ejat Kamilion mpt dupondje djinni` tsimonq2 Texou Ampelbein Dmitrii-Sh aisrael Saviq colinl doko livn46 ouroumov ddstreet ackk bdrung pesari marlinc Spydar007 tyhicks xclaesse__ bigon ximion dax Tribaal ohama dobey tkamppeter__ sary shiznix meetingology davidcalle jak jlnr Mister_Q Mirv Tm_T jbrett flexiond
<yam4qq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: meetingology mvo hggdh pietroalbini daker Texou happyaron zeussifs FJKong maxb Dmitrii-Sh dondiehc ohama sabdfl Kamilion shengyao jackpot51 Ampelbein micahg Beret pesari marlinc ddstreet ubuntucraze davidcalle crazyko Guest11178 zhaoqiang dgadomski czajkowski tsimonq2 ochosi seppe apw tjaalton dax Sarvatt el mpt flocculant sary marga Spydar007 andyrock mbiebl thumper ubuntulog d
<aufmuempffa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tjaalton faenil kenvandine[m][m] Texou pitti dgadomski ximion dkessel jlnr Dmitrii-Sh clobrano kenvandine tkamppeter__ pisi0[m] cyphermox frederico4d[m] ralsina ddstreet Lotusinus[m] jamesh mpt ajmitch_ hurricanehrndz acheronuk dax hggdh ulfo[m] ackk roasted hyperair tedg greyback Mister_Q tyhicks sarnold pavlushka ochosi mhall119 tintou jibel chil pesari bluesabre dobey
<aufmuempffa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: bigon tsimonq2 Kamilion marlinc genii xnox frederico4d[m] Sarvatt marga xclaesse_ dgadomski kostadinstoilov[ meetingology pitti Gorian Ampelbein ThorHop[m] mpt dreadful[m] dmj_s76 ember snwh[m] ouroumov xclaesse__ tyhicks Saviq lool dupondje simoniz0r[m] spoonless[m] ubuntucraze happyaron hggdh kenvandine[m][m] flocculant Texou chrisccoulson shiznix mvo chil djinni` pavl
<loontv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: sary mbiebl Noskcaj musalbas pesari happyaron tsimonq2 xclaesse__ lool el jbrett dmj_s76 aisrael tkamppeter__ FourDollars micahg mvo Tm_T genii CrazyLemon tjaalton bluesabre Mister_Q flocculant ximion yam4qq dobey Mirv beidl colinl cpaelzer seppe flexiondotorg ralsina BigWhale dgadomski ubuntulog koza bigon dondiehc djinni` marga crazyko jackpot51 ochosi davidcalle robert_ancell
<loontv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: koza dkessel cpaelzer chiluk Sarvatt bdrung zeussifs ejat bigon ochosi Spydar007 ouroumov edwinksl dupondje tkamppeter__ dgadomski jak lool tsimonq2 seppe CrazyLemon cyphermox acheronuk FJKong xclaesse_ mdeslaur aisrael sary czajkowski micahg tintou ddstreet jose ximion marga plars colinl davmor2 #ubuntu-des el JanC flexiondotorg andyrock dondiehc pavlushka ackk apw jackpot51 c-
<crazyko> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tkamppeter__ CrazyLemon livn46 chrisccoulson jbrett mpt zhaoqiang jlnr mcs_ dgadomski smileyninja[m] popey seppe doko cpaelzer marga maxb ohama siel flocculant hurricanehrndz fossfreedom Sarvatt rbasak potashnik[m] meetingology jak tyhicks tsimonq2 ejat dupondje pitti el davidcalle ackk g4Fd63FhtS55rx6r robert_ancell sabdfl kenvandine[m][m] mgedmin pisi0[m] thumper beidl ximio
<crazyko> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: daker jlnr happyaron djinni` micahg BigWhale ralsina edwinksl chrisccoulson beidl Laney kenvandine zeussifs Noskcaj tkamppeter__ jk^ pisi0[m] livn46 Guest11178 ubot5 xclaesse ximion Saviq CrazyLemon jackpot51 frederico4d[m] Hanma[m] jose plars Tribaal mitya57 ddstreet jibel el pesari hyperair ackk shiznix tsimonq2 jjohansen clobrano Mirv DB9[m] Kamilion hurricanehrndz ratliff 
<skunlk> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: tyhicks flocculant andyrock hikiko ahayzen jbrett c-lobrano mvo colinl dondiehc Saviq maxb hurricanehrndz ajmitch_ zeussifs pavlushka tkamppeter__ badkigq FourDollars beidl ddstreet ohama Guest11178 bigon tsimonq2 jjohansen Tm_T daker lool dupondje CrazyLemon mitya57 thumper hyperair clobrano aisrael happyaron zhaoqiang shiznix Sarvatt jose mbiebl mpt dkessel ralsina dax Kamilio
<skunlk> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ddstreet badkigq ubot5 dupondje hurricanehrndz jlnr ubuntulog pesari flocculant Spydar007 czajkowski sary CrazyLemon greyback edwinksl FourDollars jjohansen Kamilion ohama tedg beidl darkxst colinl djinni` davidcalle daker pietroalbini jk^ Dmitrii-Sh ahayzen Ampelbein tsimonq2 andyrock Tm_T livn46 genii ralsina sabdfl xclaesse__ ogra_ mdeslaur tyhicks thumper Guest11178 BigWhale
<badkigq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: hikiko kenvandine[m][m] sary acheronuk happyaron jjohansen davmor2 Tribaal seppe bluesabre Kamilion cyphermox jbrett Texou tkamppeter__ bdrung ubot5 meetingology zeussifs mhall119 Gorian mdeslaur ejat robert_ancell jibel mcs_ micahg hggdh plars pavlushka jak aisrael andyrock frederico4d[m] shiznix Beret tintou marga jackpot51 Trevinho doko beidl flexiondotorg mbiebl tedg Noskc
<badkigq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jibel plars bdrung ubuntucraze zeussifs jbrett dax hikiko robert_ancell Tribaal marga BigWhale livn46 happyaron CrazyLemon FJKong darkxst musalbas ubot5 marlinc hggdh kenvandine[m][m] FourDollars frederico4d[m] acheronuk koza greyback ogra_ Trevinho Saviq davidcalle sary flexiondotorg aufmuempffa ximion faenil davmor2 pietroalbini meetingology jak ohama cyphermox ochosi Gorian
<dondiehc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: shiznix Tribaal ouroumov xclaesse_ zeussifs ddstreet ratliff xclaesse__ ackk marlinc doko mbiebl jzheng chiluk jk^ musalbas hurricanehrndz Saviq jackpot51 dobey Trevinho darkxst Ampelbein cyphermox flocculant acheronuk zhaoqiang jlnr Mister_Q sabdfl aisrael pesari crazyko happyaron jose bdrung tyhicks plars ubuntucraze JanC koza Noskcaj apw thumper bigon meetingology hggdh b
<dondiehc> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: FJKong mdeslaur zeussifs dmj_s76 genii davmor2 Gorian Mirv cyphermox shengyao hurricanehrndz ximion ddstreet jlnr bdrung meetingology Sarvatt jdstrand maxb jak dax BigWhale Trevinho sarnold jose shiznix chrisccoulson dobey JanC koza Noskcaj tedg lool hggdh daker xclaesse__ flexiondotorg musalbas mbiebl faenil ratliff ahayzen Texou pesari frederico4d[m] c-lobrano mpt tjaalton
<zeussifs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: maxb cassidyjames[m] JanC jibel frederico4d[m] Texou Tm_T Tribaal jamesh flocculant tjaalton ajmitch_ CrazyLemon ratliff FJKong Mister_Q kostadinstoilov[ djinni` ackk meetingology FourDollars ochosi clobrano tedg mpt colinl shiznix davidcalle robert_ancell Beret dobey seppe marlinc Kamilion sary plars Ampelbein sabdfl dmj_s76 dupondje davmor2 sarnold aisrael happyaron flexio
<zeussifs> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: xclaesse_ zhaoqiang hurricanehrndz mcs_ Sarvatt mdeslaur tjaalton andyrock dax sary happyaron clobrano Gorian ximion ochosi Tm_T genii ejat sarnold mhall119 apw cyphermox lool mpt cassidyjames[m] jk^ czajkowski ubot5 Guest11178 Saviq ralsina pesari micahg faenil Texou Tribaal seppe ddstreet frederico4d[m] bluesabre daker mitya57 robert_ancell flocculant jbrett fossfreedom ac
<aufmuempffa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jose edwinksl ubuntulog bdrung Tm_T freem[m] shiznix GregKNicholson[m koza DB9[m] kostadinstoilov[ hikiko ubuntucraze xnox ember c-lobrano seppe ajmitch_ dax micahg happyaron mangas cassidyjames[m] cpaelzer cyphermox ackk jk^ Mister_Q hyperair ulfo[m] jak davmor2 jackpot51 darkxst ogra_ ThorHop[m] hari[m] JanC charles Texou shengyao Kamilion zeussifs HerbY_NL2 pietroalbi
<aufmuempffa> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: aisrael jbicha chil livn46 pesari plars chrisccoulson shiznix dmj_s76 frederico4d[m] tkamppeter__ xnox jhernandez tedg xPilgrim[m] pietroalbini colinl bcurtiswx djinni` freem[m] ohama flexiondotorg beidl ximion mcs_ mitya57 xclaesse_ kenvandine ackk dgadomski jibel davidcalle el cpaelzer marga Spydar007 sary dreadful[m] clobrano mpt greyback Saviq ember spoonless[m] ogra
<yam4qq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: doko aufmuempffa clobrano pietroalbini djinni` davmor2 jibel flocculant crazyko musalbas chrisccoulson tkamppeter__ BigWhale badkigq daker ejat tjaalton marlinc beidl micahg sabdfl acheronuk dupondje ouroumov kenvandine plars sary apw Gorian bigon fossfreedom chiluk dax andyrock ralsina Sarvatt jackpot51 zhaoqiang mvo HerbY_NL2 lool bdrung xclaesse__ shiznix Tribaal dkessel coli
<yam4qq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubot5 Gorian FJKong flexiondotorg HerbY_NL2 ejat BigWhale xclaesse_ jibel tintou acheronuk genii ohama pesari livn46 jzheng fossfreedom hyperair hggdh Sarvatt dobey mdeslaur chiluk tsimonq2 dkessel davidcalle Texou JanC tedg hikiko colinl davmor2 tyhicks musalbas Mister_Q dgadomski jak hurricanehrndz meetingology Ampelbein daker mbiebl marga jlnr ubuntucraze pavlushka faenil jos
<loontv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: ubot5 shengyao robert_ancell jibel Ampelbein dupondje mpt clobrano crazyko dmj_s76 jak kenvandine davidcalle yam4qq dobey lool mdeslaur Texou tkamppeter__ marlinc ddstreet ximion thumper andyrock daker genii Tm_T Sarvatt Mister_Q Saviq bigon JanC pavlushka apw mbiebl c-lobrano aisrael FJKong plars Tribaal pietroalbini jose mcs_ ahayzen Kamilion FourDollars zeussifs #ubuntu-des l
<loontv> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jose tyhicks livn46 frederico4d[m] Sarvatt Tribaal apw Guest11178 jk^ jak ddstreet dmj_s76 marga ohama tkamppeter__ mhall119 ochosi ralsina ajmitch_ koza jzheng happyaron jbrett mcs_ daker jjohansen ratliff jamesh djinni` musalbas flocculant dax robert_ancell ejat yam4qq chrisccoulson ubot5 tsimonq2 dupondje pavlushka Trevinho Mister_Q flexiondotorg Gorian ubuntulog plars chiluk
<crazyko> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: djinni` ThorHop[m] cyphermox mpt happyaron ffamousffatman czajkowski micahg ahayzen koza acheronuk dkessel aufmuempffa lifeless plars naeoturies[m] hggdh jlnr dax mvo ochosi siel popey jackpot51 dmj_s76 ubuntucraze ember roasted jdstrand Sarvatt Beret p Spydar007 Texou marlinc chrisccoulson GregKNicholson[m frederico4d[m] bdrung ubuntulog RAOF lool tedg Tm_T livn46 clobrano aj
<crazyko> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: flocculant jlnr FourDollars czajkowski Mister_Q daker GregKNicholson[m Kazhnuz ubuntucraze ubot5 musalbas spoonless[m] ouroumov aufmuempffa potashnik[m] davmor2 Guest11178 cyphermox tedg jak BigWhale doko faenil muktupavels maxb sabdfl apw Lotusinus[m] mitya57 koza beidl jibel thumper isantop_ aisrael mgedmin Hanma[m] Dmitrii-Sh hikiko ThorHop[m] dmj_s76 FJKong snwh[m] jbrett 
<sampeeq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: jak HerbY_NL2 badkigq FourDollars thumper mpt jose ejat genii bdrung hikiko plars flexiondotorg xclaesse ahayzen ubuntucraze Kamilion doko jlnr davidcalle pesari skunlk shengyao ralsina davmor2 el maxb mdeslaur acheronuk edwinksl jjohansen isantop_ Trevinho bigon BigWhale andyrock xclaesse__ jk^ pavlushka mbiebl marga koza hurricanehrndz greyback ximion ubuntulog aisrael mcs_ 
<sampeeq> ASK YOUR WONDERFUL OP EL WHY YOU ARE BEING FLOODED WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE: meetingology mhall119 edwinksl #ubuntu- Tm_T Kamilion jk^ c-lobrano aisrael jzheng genii Spydar007 seppe Saviq jak clobrano acheronuk Guest11178 FourDollars faenil davidcalle hurricanehrndz ochosi andyrock mdeslaur jibel badkigq ximion ohama Mister_Q Unit193 ogra_ greyback jamesh djinni` jdstrand Ampelbein sary sabdfl Mirv ratliff davmor2 Dmitrii-Sh beidl dondiehc daker dobey 
 * bluesabre appreciates Unit193 
 * tsimonq2 does too
<genii> We all do, bluesabre
<Trevinho> Just ignore this stupid:  x *!170.233.40.237
<robert_ancell> jamesh: any thoughts on bug 1721735?
<ubot5> bug 1721735 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Artful) "UbuntuOne auth dialog is displayed when polkit auth dialog is dismissed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721735
<Unit193> Laney: Hi!  I've set this channel to registered users only for the time being, you may want to unset that to go back to "normal" operation.  Thanks for flying Freenode!
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-10-26
<dobey> sigh
<a1fa> hm, chrome is not respecting the set cursor theme; what a B
<a1fa> it defaults to the xorg default black
<jamesh> a1fa: is this the snapped version?
<jbicha> jamesh: I'm curious how your snap integration with gnome-builder work is going. I think one excuse for GNOME to be uninterested in snap is that their build tools don't support snap
<jamesh> jbicha: no progress since the initial proof of concept.  I've had other higher priority tasks to work on unfortunately :(
<jbicha> no problem, I appreciate your work on the other higher priority things :) :)
 * flocculant would have appreciated Unit193 
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers!
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
 * oSoMoN -> school
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN, duflu
<Trevinho> morning!
<didrocks> hey Trevinho
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey oSoMoN duflu Trevinho
<seb128> re didrocks
<didrocks> re seb128
<Trevinho> hi seb128
<duflu> 'lo seb128
<willcooke> morning all
<seb128> hey willcooke, how are you?
<willcooke> hi seb128, rough night with the kiddies.  They've all got bad coughs and kept waking up
<willcooke> so bit sleepy today
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> how about you?
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> afternoon duflu
<seb128> willcooke, similar here, it's the gf bd this w.e so we drove to France yesterday evening for a few days ... kid slept in the car but woke up when we arrived and was too excited to go back to slept, took us until past midnight to get him in bed and he woke up at 4 5 6
<doko> seb128, didrocks: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/342896873/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-arm64.dee_1.2.7+17.10.20170616-0ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<doko> in the long term the configure check needs to use pkg-config. restoring the icu-config binary for now
<doko> and any idee why the debian package is so much behind?
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<willcooke> morning didrocks
<Laney> moin
<willcooke> goodly morlode Laney
<oSoMoN> doko, I’ve got LO 5.4.2 building for bionic with pkg-config in https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/lo-test/+packages
<doko> oSoMoN: ta! I'm re-adding the icu-config binary for now, so no upload needed at this point
<seb128> doko, no idea, maintainer MIA?
<willcooke> bionic keeps making me think of android builds.
<oSoMoN> doko, is icu-config needed by something else?
<oSoMoN> if it's just libreoffice it might be better to wait just a few hours to have the updated package in bionic, no?
<oSoMoN> morning all, by the way!
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> hey didrocks hey willcooke hey seb128 hey doko hey oSoMoN
<doko> oSoMoN: yes, by five other packages. now filed bugs in Debian for that
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<Laney> how's it going?
 * Laney is a cough factory too
<seb128> hey Laney, happy pseudo-friday :p
<Laney> thanks, forgot about that!
<Laney> might not be fun if I'm still sick tomorrow though
<oSoMoN> doko, ack, I'll still try to get LO updated in bionic today, that'll be one package less to worry about
 * didrocks is on the sick club as well. Didn't sleep much, temperature, coughing and sneezing
<seb128> Laney, do you have special plans for the w.e?
<Laney> go to the bed club
<didrocks> I'm quite tempted, working while I'm still awake :p
<Laney> seb128: it's the wedding of some friends
<Laney> tomorrow we're going to set up the hall with them
<Laney> put out all the tables and stuff
<seb128> ah
<didrocks> argh, hoping indeed you are feeling better for tomorrow then
<seb128> good luck with that :p
<oSoMoN> didrocks: typical, the littles ones get sick and pass it on to you, only that it hits you twice as hard…
<Laney> indeed
<didrocks> oSoMoN: exactly!
<Laney> or there could be 150 infected guests /o\
<didrocks> oSoMoN: well, he's still sick, so it's not the case of "he's better now, and you are sick…"
<seb128> #weedingflu
<didrocks> @patient0Laney
<Laney> heh
<Laney> did you watch that belgian show "cordon"?
<didrocks> never heard about it
<seb128> #wedding even
<seb128> #englishishard
<didrocks> ah, virus story
<Laney> they seal off the city
<didrocks> is it good?
<Laney> not the cleverest TV show ever, but it's fun to watch
 * didrocks adds to the "relax list" then
<seb128> Trevinho, do you have any idea about bug #1705124?
<ubot5> bug 1705124 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Snap apps have pixelated icons in Wayland session" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1705124
<Trevinho> seb128: mh... could  be stll related to some wrong desktop matching, so going in xwayland, but need to check
<doko> oSoMoN: wait for the new boost ;)
<oSoMoN> doko, which version?
<doko> oSoMoN: 1.65.1
<seb128> Trevinho, could you add to your list of things to look at?
<oSoMoN> published 19 seconds ago and still building, that's recent indeed :)
<duflu> Yeah, sorry (kind of). I just noticed a few people had been logging bugs against the "wayland" source package for some time
<duflu> Most of them shouldn't have been there
<Laney> It's possible to have custom bug text for a package
<duflu> Laney, what does that mean?
<duflu> Oh, a custom description/template?
<Laney> It's some text that appears on the page where you're typing the bug description
<duflu> Laney, ah, cool
<Laney> so it could say "this is (not) what Wayland is, go over there"
<duflu> Laney, yeah though you know it wouldn't stop everyone
<Laney> Probably not
<Trevinho> seb128: ok
<seb128> Trevinho, thanks
<Trevinho> seb128: but yeah, it looks like it's not using the desktop file, but just the xicon
<Trevinho> ah, no it's wayland... then, something else
<seb128> Trevinho, could be only on xwayland client apps?
<krashekspress> hello warriors
<krashekspress> Ubuntu appindicators are not showing in Xorg (work fine on Wayland) is this by design?
<krashekspress> I wouldn't have problem with that if Skype would show with TopIconsPlus extension, but it does not :(
<seb128> no, that seems a bug
<seb128> and it works for others
<seb128> does it bug all the time with any indicator?
<seb128> you are using the ubuntu on xorg session right?
<seb128> because gnome doesn't have indicators
<krashekspress> that section doesn't show at all (missing all indicators from unity Skype, Megasync)
<krashekspress> while Slack show in TopIconsPlus section
<krashekspress> not sure how to catch log or anything (i think it's not showing in journal)
<krashekspress> I can switch extension on/off in tweak, but nothing happens
<oSoMoN> seb128, ricotz: I need to do the paperwork for the SRU, but I've successfully tested LO 5.4.2 on artful
<seb128> oSoMoN, ah, nice
<doko> fyi, packaging new version of libcdio, needed for ICU, and ftbfs anyway in a & b
<ogra_> krashekspress, well, do you mean the preinstalled appindicators or topicons-plus ? (note that there is something pre-installed to handle tray icons ... topicons-plus might break it)
<krashekspress> preinstalled
<krashekspress> I added topicons becuase in Xorg I didn't see inidcators :(
<krashekspress> and it didn't help, I just got Slack up there
<seb128> doko, thanks
<doko> seb128: but please address fontconfig this cycle ...
<Laney> going to shop to get some cough stuff, then lunch, back in a bit
<seb128> Laney, see you!
<seb128> doko, I'm going to have a look to that one yes
<seb128> re
<seb128> didrocks, bug #1712798 just as a fyi
<ubot5> bug 1712798 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell errors out when gsettings-ubuntu-schemas is uninstalled" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1712798
 * seb128 was testing that
<didrocks> seb128: adding to my list to look at
<didrocks> oh, easy enough
<seb128> didrocks, thx
<seb128> jbicha, I think reassigning bugs like bug #1726160 to the kernel is a disfavor to do to the user, they just go through complicate kernel testing instructions which are likely to discourage them, go nowhere and not be the issue
<ubot5> bug 1726160 in linux (Ubuntu) "On login, display rotates to wrong orientation [HP Pavilion]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1726160
<jbicha> seb128: yes I don't like kernel bugs but what else could we do?
<jbicha> I'm been subscribed to iio-sensor-proxy issues upstream for months and claiming that issues are kernel bugs is what upstream usually does :|
<jbicha> I've had a personal laptop for a year that doesn't do auto-rotation correctly
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, I've added light-themes to the LO snap (and verified that the themes are actually in the snap) but still getting adwaita, any idea where to look next?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, does the LO snap have gsettings in plugs?
<kenvandine> it should need that to detect the theme
<jbicha> seb128: I started working on fontconfig already because it's needed for color emoji
<kenvandine> although, imo the desktop interface should allow that
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, no it doesn't, let me test if adding it fixes the issue
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, cool, let me know if that makes the difference
<jbicha> any nvidia gamers able to help with preparing a test case for LP: #1725821 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1725821 in mutter (Ubuntu Artful) "mutter 3.26 doesn't properly unredirect windows" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1725821
<jbicha> I wasn't able to notice a difference in 'Ubuntu on Xorg' with my Intel graphics
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, yes, that did it!
<oSoMoN> thanks
<jbicha> didrocks: are you ok with me asking for the mutter/gnome-shell SRUs to be accepted today (their 6th day) so that maybe we can start on the next mutter SRU?
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, cool
<didrocks> jbicha: sounds good to me
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, np
<jbicha> didrocks: the next SRU will look like https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/ubuntu/temp20171024/+packages assuming I can get the test case worked out for the one fix
<popey> jbicha: there's some test cases on the uptream bug it seems. will those suffice?
<jbicha> popey: the test case in the original GNOME bug requires Nvidia drivers which I don't have. Are you volunteering? ;)
<popey> I would, but how do I test before/after?
<popey> What am I comparing 17.10 + 3.26.1 with?
<jbicha> before is what's in the archive, after will be the SRU but you can try with my ppa for now
<popey> jbicha: can you ping me a link to the ppa, I can certainly try a couple of things.
<jbicha> popey: I posted it here right before you replied :)
<popey> so you did!
<seb128> jbicha, kernel, make sur it's an issue there before reassigning, like try without eh iio package see if tha makes a difference
<seb128> jbicha, thanks for fontconfig
<jbicha> seb128: without iio-sensor-proxy, GNOME Shell won't do auto-rotation at all so that doesn't seem helpful to ask users to do
<seb128> jbicha, well, nothing is telling you that this bug is even about autorotation and not a buggy monitors.xml config or a bug applying stored configs
<seb128> so it would be useful to tell it's in that part of the stack
<jbicha> seb128: ok, sorry I confused it with similar issues people have
<jbicha> it might still be the auto-rotation but it would be good to make sure first
<seb128> jbicha, well maybe you are right, but I think we better ask questions before throwing people under the kernel bug reporting process :-)
<seb128> jbicha, also is there any way to get debug output out of iio? or to list available captors?
<jbicha> there's some info at https://github.com/hadess/iio-sensor-proxy but I don't know how well it works
<jbicha> I don't have the laptop with rotation here today
<doko> oh man, updating a five year old libcdio from debian ....
<seb128> doko, you are taking the experimental version right?
<seb128> doko, we didn't take it before because it never made it out of experimental
<doko> seb128: right, but the build fix changes the ABI as well, so you have to do a transition anyway
<seb128> doko, do you know what was the reason for Debian to not land it in unstable? there might be other problems with the update...
<doko> no, just a MIA maintainer
<doko> for now everything builds ...
<doko> just fixing packaging bugs
<jbicha> are you going to nmu it to unstable then?
<doko> experimental first
<doko> involves a new source package
<popey> jbicha: i dont think i can help with that nvidia bug. just booted my desktop and it seems to have a card so old the nvidia driver we use doesn't support it
<jbicha> thanks for trying :)
<popey> Seems time to upgrade my video card though, on the plus side :)
<CrazyLemon> jbicha works for me :)
<jbicha> what works?
<CrazyLemon> (your mutter from ppa)
<jbicha> is there a noticeable improvement? If so, can you fill in the test case section of LP: #1725821 with how you tested it?
<CrazyLemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1725649     <- fixes this bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1725821 in mutter (Ubuntu Artful) "mutter 3.26 doesn't properly unredirect windows" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1725821
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1725649 in mutter (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Fullscreen games lose "fullscreen" after an Alt+Tab" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CrazyLemon> well there is an improvement yes.. no more menu bar/notification bar/whatever is that called in gnome shell when you alt tab out of game and back into it
<jbicha> CrazyLemon: do you notice a performance improvement like mentioned in the original bug report at https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788493 ?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 788493 in general "Gnome 3.26 does not properly unredirect fullscreen windows" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<CrazyLemon> jbicha didn't have any performance issues at all ..at least i didn't notice any
<CrazyLemon> so can't say i have performance improvements
<CrazyLemon> i'm just happy i can now alt tab out of the game and back in without issues :)
 * oSoMoN EOD
<oSoMoN> have a good evening everyone
<seb128> he did a did_rocks there!
<ogra_> noe need for underscores ... dider is even gone since 1h already :)
<seb128> oh, right
<a1fa> jamesh: no. not snapped version. downloaded a deb
<a1fa> jamesh: wayland session is not affected. only xorg with nvidia driver
<a1fa> Issue: chrome is not respecting the set cursor theme i 17.10
<seb128> have a nice evening desktopers
<willcooke> night seb128
<kenvandine> you too seb128
<Laney> night seb128!
<Laney> see you tuesday!
<seb128> night
<seb128> Laney, have a good long w.e!
<Laney> i'm planning a 5 tier human pyramid
<genii> It gets tricky after 3 tiers
<Laney> maybe we should try one of those catalonian towers
<Laney> castell
<Laney> on that thought, see you later!
<willcooke> night all
<jdstrand> jbicha: hi! fyi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1681910/comments/5
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1681910 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "gnome-terminal constantly logs "Unable to load blank_cursor from the cursor theme" under gnome/wayland" [Undecided,Triaged]
<jdstrand> jbicha: GNOME is now fix released. I tried it locally and attached the debdiff for your consideration
<jbicha> jdstrand: the GNOME bug says there's a possible crash with GNOME Boxes related to that patch?
<jdstrand> jbicha: yes but the actual commit looked like it addressed it
<jdstrand> (by code inspection)
<jbicha> please subscribe ubuntu-sponsors :)
<jdstrand> jbicha: but I'm only bringing your attention to the bug for your consideration
<jdstrand> jbicha: so, I could upload it myself, but don't have the time for the SRU process. I'd prefer someone who does regular gtk updates make the decision
<jdstrand> jbicha: put another way, I'm not standing by this and saying that it is regression-free. I simply saw that upstream fixed it, applied it locally, and did the debdiff if someone wanted to run with it
<jdstrand> (so I'd rather not subscribe ubuntu-sponsors, cause that isn't what I would expect them to do)
<jbicha> alternatively, you could do a MP against https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gtk/ubuntugtk3
<jbicha> the important part is that we don't forget about it between today and whenever we start working on the next gtk3 SRU
<jdstrand> jbicha: I missed your comment. I see you marked it fix committed for bionic. is there something else you would like me to do?
<jbicha> jdstrand: I think a MP against https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/gtk/ubuntugtk3 would make it easier for us to see and remember for the next time we do an SRU
<jdstrand> ok, I can do that
<jdstrand> jbicha: https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/gtk/fix-for-bug775217-and-lp1681910/+merge/332875
<jbicha> thanks!
<jdstrand> jbicha: thank you for considering it (this bug is *annoying*)
<desperado> can someone please tell me how to enable password login in ubuntu 17.1??
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-10-27
<Trevinho> duflu: hey, i've pushed your xwayland patch for now, adding to the stable branch too
<Trevinho> duflu: I suggest you to use git-bz though https://wiki.gnome.org/Git/WorkingWithPatches though
<duflu> Trevinho, thanks, yeah I looked in the archive and didn't find it
<Trevinho> duflu: just grab this
<Trevinho> http://git.fishsoup.net/cgit/git-bz/plain/git-bz
<Trevinho> chmod +x in your local path and that's it
<duflu> Trevinho, also this week is crazy busy. I'm not inclined to try many new things as much as just trying to keep up
<jbicha> I think I'm going to eventually package git-bz in Debian
<duflu> Cool. Although, wasn't Gnome moving off BZ?
<duflu> Or was that something else?
<jbicha> yes, they're probably moving to gitlab.gnome.org eventually (maybe next year?)
<jbicha> I believe you can still use git-bz with other sites like freedesktop.org
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers, and happy Friday!
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> good morning!
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<duflu> RAOF: Is it theoretically possible a 10-bit monitor has longer gamma ramps?
<duflu> I think it would
<doko> oSoMoN: I cancelled the LO builds on arm*, will ftbfs anyway due to new debhelper (see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:5.4.1-0ubuntu2/+build/13620400)
 * duflu is wondering if Gnome's default colour profiles might therefore be truncated
<didrocks> hey duflu!
<duflu> Hey hey
<duflu> hey
<RAOF> duflu: gamma ramps are a property of the GPU rather than the display.
<RAOF> You could have a larger LUT for a 10-bit framebuffer, but you wouldn't need to.
<duflu> RAOF: Just trying to find reasons why the default Gnome profile messes up colour (best to turn it OFF). All without devoting time to further debugging
<duflu> Maybe that shouldn't be surprising. If it's a profile at all, it's likely nonlinear
<RAOF> duflu: do you have redshift on? 😀
<duflu> RAOF: No. Also the problem is identical in Unity7 on 16.04
<RAOF> The default profiles don't do any display correction.
<duflu> Or shouldn't
<duflu> But they do
<RAOF> Well, they literally don't have display correction data in them, so...
<duflu> RAOF: Interesting. OK I have too many other bugs to deal with. Let's drop this and say happy EOW for you
<RAOF> 😀
<oSoMoN> doko, ack
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> (doh, that needs to be auth mode, my client failed to join the channel again this morning, I just noticed)
<sil2100> hm, since when is this channel +r?
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128
<jamesh> sil2100: I think someone was flooding it earlier.  The flag could probably be turned off again
<seb128> hey oSoMoN jamesh sil2100, happy friday!
<seb128> was that the right way (-r)?
<willcooke> morning all
<didrocks> I think so
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<oSoMoN> morning willcooke
 * didrocks tries sasl auth
<seb128> hey willcooke
<duflu> Morning seb128, willcooke
<seb128> hey duflu
<didrocks> sasl works at least, so you can autojoin channels once you are authenticated
<duflu> And good afternoon jamesh
<duflu> Also sil2100, how goes it?
<duflu> Oh and alan_g, morning
<alan_g> duflu: o/
<duflu> o\   (upside down)
<duflu> Hmm, can I assume my upstream mutter fixes will just arrive in 18.04 soon enough? (no need to distro patch)?
<willcooke> duflu, oh, did they get accepted?
<duflu> willcooke, one landed, another is about to
<willcooke> nice!
<willcooke> congrats
<sil2100> Morning!
<sil2100> duflu: not bad, how about you?
 * sil2100 yesterday switched to a new laptop + artful and is pretty happy with his new desktop
<duflu> sil2100, dazed but about to hit the weekend. Unfortunately that's already overbooked and not fun
<oSoMoN> seb128, I haven't started on the LO 5.4.2 SRU paperwork, wondering if we have some previous examples that I could follow? (I couldn't find any recent one when I went through the LO bugs)
<doko> who is supposed to care about the touch/unity related packages (those ftbfs at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/boost1.65.html)
<oSoMoN> popey, can you recommend a lightweight snap app that uses opengl, for testing purposes?
<popey> ohmygiraffe! :D
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<oSoMoN> it might be interesting to snap glxgears for diagnosis purposes
<popey> ohmygiraffe is way more fun than glxgears :D
<sil2100> doko: uh oh, I'll try looking at those in a minute if no one else volunteers
<seb128> oSoMoN, not that I know offhand, but just open a bug about "update to 5.4.2" and copy the NEWS ... is there a testplan for libreoffice which can be used for the test case?
<oSoMoN> seb128, there's the autopkgtest, and I usually do a fair bit of smoketesting, I'll inquire if there's a written testplan
<andyrock> seb128: hey hey
<andyrock> seb128: did you see the patch I proposed for that OEM bug?
<seb128> hey andyrock
<seb128> andyrock, not yet, did you subscribe me? let me have a look
<andyrock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1716359
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1716359 in OEM Priority Project "Unplugging headset with audio panel open mutes internal mic" [Critical,Confirmed]
<seb128> andyrock, thanks
<andyrock> so, in the last two comments I explain my opinion about the bug
<andyrock> let me know what do you think
<andyrock> if you agree I can also try to propose the same fix to g-c-c upstream
<andyrock> it's harder to reproduce
<andyrock> but because it's a race condition
<seb128> duflu, ^ can you maybe give feedback on that change from andyrock? it's around sound/pulseaudio and you might have some insight on why things are done the way they are and if the change sounds correct
<seb128> andyrock, +1 for proposing upstream
<duflu> seb128, saw it this morning but no familiarity
<duflu> Sorry
<duflu> Night
<andyrock> seb128: also for livepatch we need https://github.com/go-macaroon-bakery/py-macaroon-bakery in main
<andyrock> my plan is to start from Bionic
<andyrock> I can try to package it but I'm not so good in that :D
<seb128> andyrock, let me know if you need help with the packaging
<andyrock> sure thing
<andyrock> I'll propose the g-c-c patch upstream and then I'll start packaging it
<andyrock> seb128: I'm not sure how to deal with the fact that it's in github
<andyrock> if I just have to create the debian directory in launchpad
<andyrock> or if I need to create a new branch in launchpad
<andyrock> or if I can do everthing in github
 * andyrock is confused
<seb128> andyrock, what is in github?
<seb128> oh, the new package
<andyrock> the code
<seb128> that doesn't make a different, we package from tarballs
<andyrock> kk
<andyrock> I'll take a look
<seb128> you don't need to have the debian dir in the vcs
<seb128> most packages don't
<seb128> (e.g GNOME)
<andyrock> sorry but after 6/7 years here this is my first deb :D
<seb128> andyrock, it's never too late :-)
<andyrock> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1716359
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1716359 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Unplugging headset with audio panel open mutes internal mic" [Low,In progress]
<andyrock> let me know if I need to do something more
<andyrock> I'm testing the fix on g-c-c and I will propose a patch before lunch
<seb128> andyrock, the SRU bug/code changes look good thanks! the SRU is probably not going to be accepted on a friday afternoon but we should be good for monday :-)
<andyrock> seb128: np!
<andyrock> I'll keep listening music to test the change :P
<seb128> ahah
<oSoMoN> seb128, I've filed bug #1728072 for the LO SRU, and packages are ready in https://launchpad.net/~osomon/+archive/ubuntu/lo-test/+packages
<ubot5> bug 1728072 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "[SRU] libreoffice 5.4.2 for artful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728072
<oSoMoN> seb128, can you push them to -proposed ?
<seb128> oSoMoN, sure
<seb128> oSoMoN, well, I can upload to the queue rather, I can't approve to proposed since I'm not in the SRU team
<seb128> oSoMoN, the SRU bug looks good
<oSoMoN> seb128, yeah, I meant to the queue, of course!
<seb128> :-)
<oSoMoN> seb128, the only gotcha is that the changelog doesn't have a reference to the SRU bug since I build the packages before filing the bug, I can amend that if you think the SRU team will dislike it
<jbicha> oSoMoN: next time I recommend filing a stub bug to put in your changelog and you can fill in the bug's details later
<oSoMoN> jbicha, yes, I should have done that
<andyrock> seb128: should I propose pymacaroonbakery in debian buster before?
<andyrock> what's the normal workflow?
<jbicha> is there a Debian team to maintain that kind of stuff?
<andyrock> not sure
<jbicha> I'm uploading snapd-glib under the pkg-ayatana umbrella soon
<seb128> oSoMoN, if that's not too much work for you, otherwise I think I can just edit the .changes (but then it doesn't match the changelog)
<seb128> oSoMoN, the issue is that without bug reference http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html has no entry and they can't see that it was verification-done and those SRUs tend to sit there then
<seb128> andyrock, it doesn't hurt to propose in Debian
<andyrock> kk
<oSoMoN> seb128, yes, I'm rebuilding a source package with the bug reference in the changelog as I write
<oSoMoN> will have it ready for you to upload soon
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks
<oSoMoN> ricotz, thanks for addressing bug #1725238 !
<ubot5> bug 1725238 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Clicking snap:// urls doesn't work " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1725238
<ricotz> oSoMoN, np :)
<ricotz> doko, oSoMoN, did you check if this is really a no-change rebuild? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/1:5.4.1-0ubuntu2
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, thanks for cargo 0.22, do you have an eta for rust 1.21?
<oSoMoN> I didn't
<oSoMoN> ricotz, why wouldn't it be a no-change rebuild?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, the errors seems to suggest it isn't, e.g. some altered debian/control
<ricotz> or some debhelper change is triggering it
<andyrock> seb128: upstream suggested me a fix for the patch of the oem bug
<andyrock> I'll try to suggestion and update the MPs
<oSoMoN> ricotz, doko mentioned a debhelper change this morning, indeed
<seb128> andyrock, great!
<ricotz> oSoMoN, so a debhelper bug?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, I don't know if it's a bug in debhelper or something that will need addressing in the LO packaging, need to look into it
<oSoMoN> but that will have to wait till Monday
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ok, will blindly push a 5.4.3~rc1 rebuild :\
<oSoMoN> seb128, updated source packages ready at https://people.canonical.com/~osomon/libreoffice-5.4.2/
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ok, looks like a lo packaging problem indeed
<oSoMoN> you figured it out already? great :)
<chrisccoulson> ricotz, not yet, there's quite a few new test failures that I'm investigating at the moment
<ricotz> oSoMoN, not really, but the error is logical and valid, I assume it wasn't fatal before
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, great
<chrisccoulson> one of the test failures is fairly bad too
<ricotz> I see, looks like debian is ignoring the test-suite now, which seems problematic
<chrisccoulson> they've effectively unimplemented target_feature when using the system llvm, and there's a lot of conditionally compiled code in firefox that uses that
<ricotz> note, that ff57 ppc64el builds now
<chrisccoulson> yeah, ignoring the test failures isn't an option. You may as well just not run them
<ricotz> oSoMoN, jfyi, this will require numerous changes to get it fixed
<oSoMoN> ricotz, ack, do you know if that has already been addressed in debian?
<ricotz> oSoMoN, _rene fixed one case locally, will try to get to the other ones
<ricotz> I want to get a 6.0 build on bionic ;)
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks
<seb128> on that note callin it a week
<seb128> have a nice w.e desktopers
<willcooke> you too seb128
<willcooke> also heading out
<willcooke> night all
<oSoMoN> seb128, have a good one!
<andyrock> seb128: patch updated!
<seb128> andyrock, thanks
<seb128> and on that note nice w.e
<seb128> see you on monday
<oSoMoN> I'm off too
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end everyone!
<Saviq> huh, so I don't have a menu bar in quasselclient (Qt IRC app, if anyone's not familiar), any ideas?
<ladd> hello
<ladd> I could use some help installing an epson xp-420 printer
<flocculant> ladd: hi there - this isn't actually a support channel, try #ubuntu
<ladd> ok np thanks
<flocculant> cheers
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, please update the embedded libgit2 to 0.26.0 in cargo
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-10-28
<dupondje> I got 1 app when I add it to favourites and I start it (in the ubuntu gnome dash), it shows a second icon. Seems like a bug in the .desktop file or? What could be the cause?
<dupondje> aha found out its the StartupWMClass :)
#ubuntu-desktop 2017-10-29
<rcombs> I've been getting this error on startup when I have libegl installed: Oct 28 08:41:58 rcombs-NUC org.gnome.Shell.desktop[875]: Window manager warning: Failed to create renderer: Failed to initialize renderer: Missing extension for GBM renderer: EGL_KHR_platform_gbm, Missing EGL extensions required for EGLDevice renderer: EGL_EXT_device_base
<rcombs> this seems to be from mumble
<rcombs> and appears to result in gnome-shell exiting and gdm falling back to x11 and disabling wayland sessions
<rcombs> (guess it happens when trying to start the greeter)
<rcombs> this is on an Intel NUC using its integrated graphics (i915 Kaby Lake)
<rcombs> works fine (starts normally, presents Wayland sessions) with libegl and libglvnd0 removed
<rcombs> so I'm guessing mumble's doing a runtime check for one of those libs, then trying to do something that doesn't work on this GPU if they're present, and then failing hard when it doesn't work, rather than falling back to what it would do with the lib absent
<jbicha> robert_ancell: good afternoon
<robert_ancell> jbicha: hi
<jbicha> robert_ancell: I'm wondering if you were planning on a gnome-software/artful SRU soon, I'd like to see LP: #1722809 fixed there
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1722809 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Artful) "GNOME Shell Extensions subcategory is empty in GNOME Software" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722809
<robert_ancell> jbicha: I'm finalising the SRU, happy to have that there.
<robert_ancell> jbicha: you can push to lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-software/ubuntu-artful directly if you want
<jbicha> 👍
<robert_ancell> jbicha: I'm also pushing into ppa:ubuntu-desktop/gnome-software when I make changes on those branches, so you're welcome to do that too
<jbicha> robert_ancell: I pushed to the ubuntu-artful bzr branch, I'll let you take care of uploading to ppa and/or SRU
<robert_ancell> jbicha: ok, will do. Thanks!
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-10-22
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, bon week-end ?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, très bon week-end en famille à la montagne, et toi?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: pareil, mes parents sont passés pour le week-end, montré où on va faire construire, etc, c'était sympa :)
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<seb128> k, back, good morning IRC
<seb128> hey duflu, lut didrocks oSoMoN, did you guys had a good w.e?
<duflu> Morning seb128. Not great. Half of it at the hospital. You?
<seb128> urg, sorry for you duflu :-(
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, I had a great week-end, and you?
<Laney> hey
<seb128> w.e was fine here, weather is still nice for the season, we spent some time outside/at the playgrounds and had friends over for dinner on saturday
<seb128> hey Laney, had a good beer festival?
<didrocks> salut seb128, yeah, good week-end, great that you were able to spend time outside :)
<didrocks> hey Laney!
<seb128> oh, we also went to the theatre on friday evening, that was nice as well
<Laney> hey seb128 didrocks
<Laney> festival was good, next morning not so much :-)
<duflu> Hi Laney
<Laney> what's up duflu
<duflu> Stuff
<duflu> n things
<Laney> ah yes
<didrocks> Laney: Heidelberg's effect? :)
<Laney> didrocks: nothing will ever beat that
<didrocks> heh
<Laney> at least i hope not
<didrocks> same ;)
<Laney> 💀💀💀💀💀
<didrocks> "on a scale from 0 to Heidelberg, how was it?" :))
<Laney> ah that's easy, Heidelberg * 0.25
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> Trevinho: I would like your opinion on my fix in https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+git/gnome-shell/+merge/357609 (this is why I did a MP). I don't see any other way to have realpath() accessible to gjs. This is to fix bug #1798747. I don't think this is really upstreamable as there is no support for theming (and even less for symlinks/alternatives…)
<ubot5> bug 1798747 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Ticks in gdm do not show" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798747
<andyrock> didrocks: are you using gbp?
<didrocks> andyrock: I didn't on that one, because I worked on the source package
<didrocks> directly (other machine, vm, as --replace is broken in GNOME Shell :/)
<didrocks> the patch applies though, shouldn't change its content :p
<Laney> didrocks: that looks like it leaks to me, realpath() is transfer full afaik
<Laney> no comment on the rest of it, just drive by :P
<didrocks> Laney: exactly!
<didrocks> but I don't know if gjs will GC it
<didrocks> or how you can do it to pass the value back to gjs which isn't invalidated
<didrocks> (this is why I'm asking from some people who might be more familiar than I am with C/gjs interaction)
<didrocks> I didn't find any example in the code of passing back something which has to be allocated on the heap…
<Laney> didrocks: char * not const char * and strdup in the second case, maybe you need to write "Returns (transfer full):" too for the annotations?
<Laney> (g_strdup)
<didrocks> Laney: well, g_strdup will still allocate on the heap another variable on the heap, wouldn't it? I don't see the difference with the one allocated by realpath(), but yeah, maybe "Returns (transfer full):" annotation is what I'm missing?
<didrocks> I'm sure Trevinho knows about all this if you are unsure :)
<Laney> I'm not really unsure
<didrocks> why doing a g_strdup? Wouldn't the annotation be sufficient without another alloc?
 * didrocks adds the annotation thus
<Laney> if you add that you are telling the caller to free the return value
<didrocks> sure, so, I need to remove the const
<Laney> in the "return path" case that is the value that the caller passed in
<Laney> so you free their string
<didrocks> oh correct
<didrocks> ok, didn't get where you wanted to strdup()
<didrocks> makes sense thus
<Laney> nod
<didrocks> thanks Laney! I'll change this after lunch and have a test run
<Laney> np!
<didrocks> Laney: is that documented anywhere? My google foo didn't find the annotation part for gjs?
<Laney> don't know about gjs, those are gobject-introspection annotations
<didrocks> oh ok, maybe googling with gobject-introspection would have been better than gjs
<Laney> yah, although that doesn't have the world's best documentation either :(
<didrocks> ok :( at least I know, now, thanks!
<didrocks> changed, tested and pushed the new rev, works well
<didrocks> let's now just wait if there is an alternative without exposing realpath() manually
<jibel> sil2100, did you see bug 1799097
<ubot5> bug 1799097 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Install selected time zone city (Seattle) hit next hit back hit next then crash" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799097
<jibel> ?
<jibel> we missed it last week
<clobrano> good morning all o/
<clobrano> didrocks: it seems that Yaru-dark has been released with Cosmic, but only gtk3 part :|
<sil2100> Ouchy
<Trevinho> didrocks: when you've a sec https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+git/gnome-session/+merge/357620 :)
<seb128> good morning Trevinho :)
<didrocks> clobrano: I don't think so, why are yo saying this?
<didrocks> Trevinho: only when you reviewed mine (see above) :)
<didrocks> clobrano: I guess you mean /usr/share/themes/Yaru-dark/gtk-3.0/gtk.css, but that's needed for application which are choosing the "dark" variant of current theme
<didrocks> like GNOME Boxes
<didrocks> even if you selected the "light theme"
<didrocks> side effect is that I bet tools like Tweaks are showing them :/
<clobrano> didrocks: I see, but it seems that users can select it from tweaks
<clobrano> https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/issues/654#issuecomment-431567204
<gitbot> ubuntu issue 654 in yaru "Missing gtk2 theme in Yaru" [Closed]
<clobrano> ^ having problem when using gtk2 applications of course
<didrocks> clobrano: yeah, but well, there are reasons we don't ship Tweaks and such…
<didrocks> so, people are expected to know what they do when they install additional software, and nothing we can from preventing them shooting in their feet (only closing bugs…)
<clobrano> didrocks: :D I understand
<clobrano> yes, I read your other post about this, I was indeed expecting that the reason was the same
<ahayzen> defaulting to adwaita rather than raleigh when the theme is missing for gtk2 apps, can make it less horrible :-)
<didrocks> clobrano: actually /usr/share/themes/Yaru/gtk-3.0/gtk-dark.css might be enough…
<clobrano> ahayzen: indeed, it would be an improvement
<didrocks> clobrano: and indeed, there is an issue in the packaging
<didrocks> grrr
<clobrano> doh
<didrocks> I rm after dh_install
<didrocks> so, I indeed tested that /usr/share/themes/Yaru/gtk-3.0/gtk-dark.css was enough, my bad
<didrocks> clobrano: mind opening a bug?
<didrocks> (on launchpad)
<didrocks> I will fix it/turn it into a SRU
<clobrano> didrocks: sure
<didrocks> clobrano: so, if we do a SRU upload, I'll check again, but everything in master is compatible with a SRU, correct? Anything I should wait on?
<clobrano> didrocks: I just double checked, the master is the same as Cosmic release now
<clobrano> no new content, we were actually waiting to be sure we can go on
<jbicha> Tweaks intentionally doesn't require a gtk2 theme any more to show a theme in the theme chooser since it's quite possible to use a system without gtk2 now
<jbicha> we could override that for Yaru if we really wanted to though
<didrocks> clobrano: hum, there is the poperover fix + treeview + evolution: https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/commits/master
<didrocks> but they are fine
<didrocks> popover*
<clobrano> ok
<didrocks> clobrano: anything particular you want to fix before we release? (could be later this week)
<didrocks> (or pending on someone to fix? :))
<clobrano> didrocks: there is the suru icons update ready to be merged and this one as well https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/899
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 899 in yaru "Post cosmic release: infobars request color change & less upstream diff" [Open]
<didrocks> clobrano: hum, a little bit large for a SRU (and more cleanups)
<didrocks> + color changes
<didrocks> which isn't really SRU-materials
<clobrano> didrocks: I see
<didrocks> (minor adjustements are ok, if there is a rationale)
<didrocks> unsure what sil2100 thinks for instance ^
<clobrano> I understand, then no, no other PRs
<ahayzen> didrocks, what happens to someone that has selected Yaru-dark as their theme and then this update occurs ?  I know it is effectively an unsupported path as they used Tweaks, but does it fallback to the default theme or something?
<didrocks> clobrano: ok, I will cut a release later today
<clobrano> thanks
<didrocks> ahayzen: that's a good question, I'm afraid it will fallback to Adwaita, as for people who have manually set communitheme by default
<didrocks> rather than using the session
<ahayzen> ok, well they managed to use Tweaks to change to Yaru-dark so they can probably figure out how to change it to something else if it does go to Adwaita. Just as long as they aren't in a totally broken state :-)
<didrocks> ahayzen: that's the rationale :)
<didrocks> funny, we just had that discussion on the hub btw (but with "communitheme")
<jbicha> didrocks: what about just installing the Yaru (non-dark) gtk2 theme to Yaru-dark?
<clobrano> didrocks: it seems that communitheme project on launchpad is not completely configured, is that possible?
<clobrano> ^ configured to open bugs
<didrocks> jbicha: we didn't intend to ship -dark anyway for now
<didrocks> clobrano: "yaru-theme" package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yaru-theme
<clobrano> oh, looking for "yaru" did't find any project...
<didrocks> yeah, the source package has -theme
<didrocks> clobrano: and then, mind reviewing this very complicated change to not ship dark theme? https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/929 :p
<gitbot> didrocks: Error: ubuntu: Impossible to get infos for ubuntu/yaru issue 929: 404 {'message': 'Not Found', 'documentation_url': 'https://developer.github.com/v3/issues/#get-a-single-issue'}
<didrocks> (the idea is: "really install in package AFTER removing the files…)
<didrocks> "
<didrocks> did a local build, and indeed, works as expected…
<clobrano> didrocks: it seems that the link is wrong
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah, I noticed the mention for the gjs thing but not the one for the mp, on it on that
<clobrano> didrocks: in the meantime https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yaru-theme/+bug/1799217
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1799217 in yaru-theme (Ubuntu) "Yaru-dark packaged even if not complete, nor necessary" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> clobrano: waow, I just copied the PR once opened, and I still have it here with that URL
<didrocks> but it disappeared, wth?
<didrocks> clobrano: thanks for the bug!
<didrocks> Trevinho: thx ;)
<clobrano> yeah, gh is looking for an issue929 instead of a pull, but in the PR list there is nothing anyway
<didrocks> right…
<didrocks> that's crazy
<didrocks> wonder if it's related to yeserday's evening issue
<didrocks> really really weird
<didrocks> opening a new one
<didrocks> Pull request creation failed. Validation failed: A pull request already exists for ubuntu:dont-ship-dark-theme.
<didrocks> grrrr
<didrocks> NONE LISTED
<clobrano> didrocks: I even got the email about the PR... weird
<didrocks> clobrano: I guess just click on the branch and the commit: https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/branches
<didrocks> "shadow PR"
<didrocks> "turned into an issue before getting killed" :p
<didrocks> so, the funny part
<didrocks> try to click on "New pull request"
<clobrano> didrocks: btw, I approve this very risky change :D
<didrocks> you will get the message I showed above ^
<didrocks> but there is a "View pull request" button
<didrocks> which shows it, with the same URL than initially
<didrocks> copy the link, open a new tab, paste it -> redirect to /issues/929
<didrocks> crazyyyyy
<clobrano> indeed
<didrocks> someone messed up their router I guess :p
<clobrano> there's an easter egg for PR 929
<didrocks> clobrano: thanks for looking at it and mentioning it! Pushing directly thus :p
<didrocks> heh
<didrocks> oh, even better, let me try to merge from this shadow route ^
<clobrano> alright 👍
<clobrano> uhu, pioneer of shadow pr
<didrocks> it worked! :p
<clobrano> \0/
<didrocks> achievement unlocked: merging from an unexisting PR
<clobrano> :D
<didrocks> clobrano: yaru-theme in UNAPPROVED (waiting for a SRU team member to review/ack) and bug changed to follow the SRU format
<clobrano> didrocks: damn, sorry, should have done it myself
<didrocks> clobrano: no worry at all :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: get_symlink_target(), this was what I was trying to furiously find in glib! Thanks for the review
<Trevinho> didrocks: np :)
<Laney> doing that with a loop feels bad
<Laney> when realpath exists
<didrocks> at least, needs a good comment
<didrocks> not crossing the C -> js barrier makes sense
<didrocks> well… actually Glib. does it…
<didrocks> so yeah, unsure as well
<didrocks> I guess it's either we stay in the Glib realm or not…
<jibel> didrocks, I'm updating some iso test cases and i've a question about minimal installation: after a minimal installation "apt autoremove" should be empty?
<tomreyn> thanks for looking into my bug report :)
<jibel> yw :)
<didrocks> jibel: yes, that's how I did the initial list. Unsure it's been updated for cosmic though as they enhance the autoremove algorithm
<didrocks> when doing dogfooding, I only tested that thunderbird & co weren't here
<jibel> didrocks, ta
<Laney> whoopsie
<Laney> I posted on last week's topic by mistake!
<kenvandine> Trevinho: do you know of any bugs that would cause scaling to be reset from 200% to 100% on resume under X?
<kenvandine> elmo is seeing that on 18.10
<kenvandine> sounds like a really annoying bug :/
<kenvandine> Trevinho: he said it is a regression since 18.04
<mpt> andyrock, hi, maybe the various upgrade UIs should warn you if you’re using Livepatch and are about to upgrade to a version that doesn’t have it. What do you think? <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798839>
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1798839 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Canonical Livepatch doesn't appear in "Updates" tab." [Undecided,New]
<mpt> (i.e., ubuntu-release-upgrader-*)
<mpt> Reported as bug 1799310
<ubot5> bug 1799310 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "No warning when upgrading OS will turn off Livepatch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799310
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-10-23
<duflu> RAOF: I just noticed in some user logs the SNMP/MIB/OID errors from colord. Is a fix planned for that?
<RAOF> duflu: As soon as sane is fixed, sure.
<duflu> Kay, ta
<RAOF> Or, rather, those errors aren't from colord; they're from libsane (or, likely, from one of the absolute garbage plugins that it loads).
<RAOF> You'll also see those errors should you start `simple-scan` from a terminal :)
<didrocks> good morning
<seb128> hey didrocks :)
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey hey! :)
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<duflu> I don't think all users know what version of Ubuntu they are downloading. Every time we announce a new release I see a spike of users installing the last LTS and not the most recent release
<duflu> Or maybe they do, and the news sparks their interest
<jibel> duflu, where do you see this spike?
<duflu> jibel, in my bug mail
<jibel> duflu, you mean lp bug reports?
<duflu> Yes. And people commenting "me too" on old bugs
<jibel> I don't see any particular spike in the installer bugs
<duflu> OK. My experience is not a scientific measurement
<oSoMoN> duflu, to be fair, the "Download 18.10 now" link on https://ubuntu.com takes you to https://www.ubuntu.com/download, where you can go to https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop, and the first, most prominent option there is to download 18.04
<duflu> Yeah
<oSoMoN> that's broken UX
<jibel> and ubuntu-report doesn't show more installations of 18.04
<jibel> oSoMoN, ah right, you want to submit a bug report? otherwise I'll do
<oSoMoN> jibel, can do, do you know where I should file that?
<jibel> oSoMoN, https://github.com/canonical-websites/www.ubuntu.com/issues/new?body=%0a%0a%0a---%0a*Reported%20from:%20https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop*
<seb128> lut jibel oSoMoN, en forme?
<Trevinho> Morning..
<oSoMoN> salut seb128, ça va, et toi?
<jibel> seb128, ça va bien et toi?
<oSoMoN> buon giorno Trevinho
<oSoMoN> neat, there's a "Report a bug on this site" link, I hadn't noticed…
<seb128> ça va bien :)
<seb128> good morning Trevinho!
<Trevinho> oSoMoN: salut!
<Trevinho> y à tois, seb
<didrocks> hello Trevinho
<oSoMoN> jibel, https://github.com/canonical-websites/www.ubuntu.com/issues/4267
<gitbot> canonical-websites issue 4267 in www.ubuntu.com ""Download 18.10 now" directs to a generic download page which offers 18.04 first" [Open]
<Trevinho> didrocks: bonjour!
<Trevinho> kenvandine: might it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1793496
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1793496 in mutter (Ubuntu) "scaling changes when closing/re-opening the lid" [Medium,Triaged]
<Laney> pew
<didrocks> hey Laney
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney
<Laney> hi didrocks oSoMoN
<seb128> howdy Laney
<seb128> & robert_ancell
<seb128> lol
<Laney> moin seb128
<duflu> Morning Trevinho and Laney
 * Laney nods solemnly in the direction of duflu 
<tjaalton> I'm seeing issues with the shell where returning from the "screensaver" shows the launcher panel but the desktop just remains purple
<tjaalton> only way to get around that is to suspend/resume
<tjaalton> but the next time it'll do the same thing again
<seb128> Trevinho, Laney, duflu, ^ do you have an idea about that?
<Trevinho> MHMH
<Trevinho> tjaalton: is nautilus-desktop running properly there?
<Laney> not sure why I would in particular, so no
<Laney> journal?
<duflu> tjaalton, I saw the launcher on top of the lock screen once this year... and only once
<Laney> never seen anything like that personally
<seb128> k
<Trevinho> nope, I mean just at unity times we had something like that
<seb128> sorry, ping was a bit random but I though those were the people who fiddled a bit with gnome-shell/rendering issues
<tjaalton> Trevinho: seems to be
<duflu> tjaalton, maybe a bug report with a photo/screenshot would help
<Trevinho> tjaalton: killing restarting that helps ?
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho, do you understand why bastien asked me to "rebase" on https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/totem/merge_requests/18 ? there is no commit in gnome-3-30 since I created my branch off it, unsure what rebase would do/how it would be useful then?
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 18 in totem "Gallery correct options" [Opened]
<tjaalton> Trevinho: haven't tried that yet.. I'll try get a screenshot first
<seb128> oh
<seb128> "The source branch is 1 commit behind the target branch"
<seb128> hum
<seb128> oh, maybe I didn't pull before doing my fix
<seb128> Laney, Trevinho, unping :p
<Trevinho> seb128: pull --rebase is your friend :)
<seb128> let's see how that works
<seb128> $ git pull --rebase
<seb128> La branche courante gallery-correct-options est à jour.
<Trevinho> or use the web ui and reset to that, but, well better to do it locally first
<duflu> seb128, try ticking "Allow commits from members who can merge to the target branch" so that the committer is able to do it themselves without needing you
<Trevinho> and then ofc push -f to your remote
<seb128> Trevinho, the pull --rebase didn't bring that new commit in
<duflu> It's really just giving permission to rebase and change the final commit's hash
<seb128> do I need to "origin gnome-3-30" to it?
<Trevinho> seb128: pull --rebase origin master eh
<Laney> gnome-3-30
<Trevinho> or well the branch name
<seb128> $ git pull --rebase origin gnome-3-30
<seb128> Depuis gitlab.gnome.org:seb128/totem
<seb128>  * branch            gnome-3-30 -> FETCH_HEAD
<seb128> La branche courante gallery-correct-options est à jour.
<seb128> "git log" still doesn't have the missing commit though
<seb128> ah
<seb128> it's because my origin is my fork
<seb128> not master
<Trevinho> ah, right
<Trevinho> so use the gitlab url instead
<seb128> yeah, doing so
<Trevinho> not sure if you made an alias, but you might add gnome:totem as shorturl if you setup gnome as an insteadof url
<seb128> better :)
<Laney> tjaalton: dunno if you missed my "journal?" but I suggest attaching that
<tjaalton> Laney: got it, thanks
<duflu> tjaalton, I am playing with nvidia-390 today. I assume the missing KMS support by default is by design. What's the correct way to enable it?
<tjaalton> duflu: best to ask tseliot
<tjaalton> so I just restarted shell and it crashed
<duflu> Crash files please :)
<duflu> Or crash reports.
<tjaalton> I don't think apport is enabled anymore
<tjaalton> at least there wasn't a dialog to file it
<duflu> tjaalton, ;)  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Missing_a_crash_report_or_having_a_.crash_attachment
<tjaalton> yeah, ubuntu-bug works
<duflu> tseliot, I just tried nvidia-390 in cosmic for the first time. Surprised to find it makes the machine unbootable because KMS is still enabled in the kernel but absent in the driver. Not a good user experience. Is that known?
<duflu> (this is now a purely Nvidia system since I disabled the integrated GPU)
<tjaalton> https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/c745da6c-d6a9-11e8-949a-fa163ee63de6
<duflu> tjaalton, which is bug 1796607
<ubot5> bug 1796607 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in meta_compositor_switch_workspace → meta_workspace_activate_with_focus → meta_workspace_activate → meta_x11_display_new → meta_display_open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1796607
<tjaalton> alright, subscribed
<duflu> Wait, that's only in my dev build and in someone else's bug report. My main installation is working. I wonder how
<duflu> I guess gdm fallback to X must be working. Just not for everyone
<duflu> Yes. I must stop trying to do 3 things at once
<tseliot> duflu: when KMS is enabled (which it is on hybrid graphics), Gdm causes problems on some machines. Lightdm doesn't. I'm thinking of disabling KMS again if gdm is in use
<tseliot> at least until I have the time to see what's wrong in gdm
<duflu> tseliot, I noticed that too. But I was confused by doing 3 things at once. In the end it was only one user's machine where gdm3 is failing to fall back from Wayland to X11. Although the upstream bug reports about similar are numerous. It's a gdm3 bug so ignore me, and good night.,
<zyga> hey
<zyga> is there anyone from the desktop team, I could talk to to escalate an issue
<zyga> in absence of willcooke
<jibel> zyga, what is the issue?
<zyga> jibel: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799433 <- but Nvidia not really needed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1799433 in snapd "GNOME desktop on nvidia crashes when exiting nsenter" [Undecided,New]
<zyga> just run:
<zyga> sudo udevadm trigger; sudo udevadm settle;
<zyga> then ^D in terminal to kill stuff
<zyga> affects popey, I reproduced this on cosmic easily now
<jibel> what does "Desktop explodes" exactly means? I hope no one has been injured by this bug
<jibel> popey, ^
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapd/+bug/1799433
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1799433 in snapd "GNOME desktop on nvidia crashes when exiting nsenter" [Undecided,New]
<popey> oh, you have that, duh
<zyga> jibel: X crashes (nvidia) or some parts of shell crash (intel)
<popey> all applications and the desktop dies
<popey> black screen
<zyga> jibel: I'm going through logs on my system now
<jibel> zyga, popey can one of you please reproduce and attach the journal?
<zyga> popey: can you please do that
<zyga> I will follow up with non-nvidia one
<popey> reproduce what? I filed the bug! :)
<zyga> I think the outcome is different, Nvidia dies "harder"
<zyga> in my case gdm crashes, I think
<zyga> but let me double check
<popey> I've already had my entire desktop explode twice today. I kinda need to do some work so I'd rather not explode it again
<popey> what journal am I attaching?
<jibel> journalctl -b
<jibel> after the crash
<popey> i have since rebooted, can I still get the journal from the previous crash?
<jibel> yes
<jibel> journalctl --list-boots to identify which boot
<zyga> note, after rebooting I cannot reproduce this - perhaps there is more "state" required somehow
<jibel> then journalctl -b <id>
<zyga> let me look at the past case like jibel suggests
<popey> sorry, this journalctl thing is obtuse, how do I get the full log, not a pager?
<zyga> Oct 08 12:20:54 fyke gdm3[1257]: GLib: g_hash_table_find: assertion 'version == hash_table->version' failed
<jibel> where does nsenter comes from? I cannot find a package in the archive
<zyga> Oct 08 12:20:54 fyke gnome-session-binary[1557]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<zyga> (going backwards)
<popey> ok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jcqYz593px/ attached to bug
<zyga> util-linux
<zyga> I think doing "udevadm trigger" makes gdm unhappy
<zyga> all kinds of bad stuff is logged
<zyga> hmmm
<zyga> I wonder why I cannot reproduce it anymore
<zyga> jibel, popey, mborzecki: I cannot reproduce this again, it failed once on VMware though (not Nvidia)
<zyga> looking at my logs from that boot I found: Oct 23 13:10:39 fyke kernel: [drm:vmw_stdu_crtc_page_flip [vmwgfx]] *ERROR* Page flip error -16.
<zyga> also
<zyga> Oct 23 13:12:27 fyke systemd-logind[1424]: Session c1 logged out. Waiting for processes to exit.
<zyga> Oct 23 13:12:27 fyke at-spi-bus-launcher[78191]: XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":1024"
<jibel> I cannot reproduce on a fresh install of cosmic. The nsenter command fails with: /usr/bin/locale-check: No such file or directory
<zyga> jibel: that's bash
<zyga> but it is inside already
<zyga> hmmm
<zyga> so whatever is causing it is more complex
<zyga> this machine was otherwise through a few suspend resume cycles
<zyga> and countless app runs
<zyga> so the good thing is that it doesn't happen all the time
<zyga> jibel: perhaps related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/1760104
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1760104 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in InputReady() from ospoll_wait() from InputThreadDoWork()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jibel> zyga, no apparently it's gdm that decides to restart the session when the session of root is closed
<zyga> oh
<zyga> that's interesting
<zyga> what is the meaning of session in this case?
<zyga> and how does gdm know?
 * zyga would like to understand the current desktop stack more 
<jibel> zyga, the sudo session
<zyga> aha
<zyga> sudo creates a session?
<zyga> actually, what I meant is that session has many meanings
<zyga> so not sure what type of session is this
<GunnarHj> Hi didrocks, are we now talking about approximately the same things? :)
<didrocks> GunnarHj: sounds like it :)
<zyga> pstolowski: hey, standup time
<GunnarHj> didrocks: I think it's highly desirable to involve someone who is reasonably familiar with the Ubiquity code. Would that be you these days?
<pstolowski> zyga: oh
<didrocks> GunnarHj: what I told, depending on the potential new installer, we might or not change ubiquity
<didrocks> otherwise, there is no point in investing into ubiquity if we are going with another solution in the coming cycle(s)
<GunnarHj> didrocks: That makes sense, of course. Does it mean that those things are currently not first in the queue?
<didrocks> GunnarHj: right, it's more as we looked at those issue during cosmic release, we thought at first it was a regression, then, the goal was to understand the intent and what we might want to change in a new architecture (if we go for it)
<didrocks> I guess we have a clear understand
<didrocks> understanding now*
<didrocks> I would be interested to try your patch though, the one liner
<didrocks> let's see for d*
<GunnarHj> didrocks: Yeah, it would be interesting to see if that does what I hope.
<didrocks> yep :)
 * zyga gets back to reviews but first needs to make coffee
<seb128> ok, meeting time
<seb128> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 23 October 2018
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct 23 13:30:27 2018 UTC.  The chair is seb128. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 23 October 2018 | Current topic:
<seb128> Roll call: andyrock, dgadomski, didrocks, duflu (out), jbicha, jamesh (out), jibel, heber, kenvandine (out), laney, oSoMoN, tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out), tjaalton, tseliot
<Trevinho> o/
<seb128> Happy post-cosmic & no-d-name-yet meeting!
<heber> o/
<jibel> hi
<andyrock> o/
<didrocks> hey!
<oSoMoN> \o
<Laney> sup
<tjaalton> yo
<seb128> k, let's get started
<seb128> I don't expect that one to be long, there has been less tagged bugs that I though we would have, which is probably good sign :)
<seb128> #topic rls-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 23 October 2018 | Current topic: rls-bugs
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> bug #1798053 is the only one there
<ubot5> bug 1798053 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Click on the back icon in gnome-software don't work" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798053
<andyrock> is it easy to reproduce?
<seb128> That got several duplicates, we have a team member (osomon) who can reproduce
<oSoMoN> yes, 100% reproducible
<seb128> it's a key app and it's not reflecting good
<seb128> I would +1 to target it
<didrocks> well, looks like easy to reproduce, worth fixing, °1
<didrocks> +1*
<seb128> oSoMoN, do you want to have a look since you can reproduce or you are too busy with other things and prefer Robert to get it?
<seb128> get->take
<oSoMoN> I can have a quick look and if I can't figure it out I'll pass it to Robert
<seb128> k, thx
<seb128> next
<seb128> let's review http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-cc-tracking-bug-tasks.html quickly
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1794280
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1794280 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Cosmic) "gdm doesn't start on a fresh installation of Cosmic Desktop" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> I'm on properly fixing it
<andyrock> I  lost connection on the pc
<seb128> it's fixed for gdm3/fbdev ... do we consider it fixed with the xorg-server line to close?
<seb128> Trevinho, in xserver? because the gdm part is closed
<Trevinho> seb128: well, gdm3 part is workarounded :)
<seb128> tjaalton, is there a fix in xorg needed there is should that line be invalid? ^
<Laney> the rls part is fixed
<Laney> at least in gdm
<seb128> Trevinho, k, please open another bug for your improvement
<Laney> replacing it is not rls
<seb128> makes sense
<Trevinho> agree
<seb128> thx Laney Trevinho
<Laney> dunno about xorg, as far as I know that is invalid at least for cosmic
<seb128> I guess https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1796822 is fixed as well
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1796822 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Desktop live cd boots corrupted screen in Virtualbox on Bionic" [Critical,Confirmed]
<seb128> or same situation
<seb128> the initramfs change fixed the release issue
<seb128> xorg line might be to close or not, but not needed to be targetted at this point
<Trevinho> Laney: x side isn't invalid when using kvm + std driver. But for lower level issues I think. tjaalton knows better.
<Trevinho> low prio though
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calculator/+bug/1794951
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1794951 in gnome-calculator (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Calculator (snap) is slow to start on a freshly installed Cosmic machine" [High,Confirmed]
<Laney> should be assigned then if it's being fixed.
<seb128> is fixed according to will's comment, I'm going to wait for him to confirm and close
<seb128> the other ones seem assigned/on track and don't need discussion
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> that has a bug with a patch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1797604
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1797604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Xserver opengl problems on i5-8259U" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mdeslaur> jbicha: I think you added a bad shebang here: https://salsa.debian.org/gnome-team/gnome-screensaver/commit/eee80254cec8af6c8f66e3307b4b61a639f22e2e
<seb128> mdeslaur, hey, we are in the middle of a meeting :)
<mdeslaur> oh, whoops
<seb128> so that intel bug, it makes some video card work better, I would +1 to accept the nomination
<seb128> tjaalton, ^ can you have a look at getting that into bionic?
<tjaalton> checking
<seb128> anyway, if nobody disagree I accept it for bionic
<tjaalton> -intel isn't used by default
<seb128> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-bb-tracking-bug-tasks.html
<seb128> tjaalton, k, needs to be looked at more into details then I guess
<seb128> the bb tracking list is still out of shape, I'm starting cleaning it now but let's kip for this week again
<seb128> sorry about that
<seb128> that's it from the rls bugs
<seb128> #topic AOB
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting 23 October 2018 | Current topic: AOB
<seb128> any other topic?
<andyrock> none from me
<didrocks> neither
<Trevinho> fine here too, I'd have some SRU shell question, but I guess not whole team related :)
<seb128> k, short and efficient then (the bug section still felt a bit cahotic to me though, unsure why)
<seb128> let's wrap
<andyrock> it would be nice to discuss bugs to upset La_ney
<seb128> thanks everyone!
<seb128> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/3VYBPFaR/ubuntu-desktop-1810-cycle | Amaterasu watches over you benevolently
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct 23 13:46:05 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2018/ubuntu-desktop.2018-10-23-13.30.moin.txt
<seb128> andyrock, haha
<didrocks> thx!
<oSoMoN> thanks
<Trevinho> thx
<seb128> Trevinho, what are your g-s SRU questions?
<seb128> we should get a SRU going to cosmic, at least to get the keyboard layout switch fix from andyrock/garnacho
<Trevinho> well, nothing much new... I asked already few weeks ago for a point release, but still nothing... So I'd say when we define a deadline for "ok, we go for a git snapshot" instead? :-/
<Trevinho> well, I was speaking mostly for bionic here
<kenvandine> Trevinho: symptom sounds right, but he said it was fine on bionic.  It started after upgrading to cosmic.  That bug says bionic.
<kenvandine> Trevinho: i'll point him at that
<Trevinho> kenvandine: I don't remember much changes on that side in mutter, but I might be wrong.
<jbicha> mdeslaur: it came that way from Ubuntu. Do you think it's better to remove the gnome-screensaver apport shebang completely?
<kenvandine> Trevinho: i'll point him at that bug though, thanks
<mdeslaur> jbicha: it wasn't like that in the previous ubuntu version. Just remove the two + signs, as it's causing the hook to fail now.
<seb128> hey kenvandine, how is SLC going?
<seb128> kenvandine, can you check if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calculator/+bug/1794951 should be closed? we were not sure what to do with it during the meeting
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1794951 in gnome-calculator (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Calculator (snap) is slow to start on a freshly installed Cosmic machine" [High,Confirmed]
<seb128> jbicha, mdeslaur, the error was added in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/350649809/gnome-screensaver_3.6.1-7ubuntu6_3.6.1-8ubuntu1.diff.gz
 * mdeslaur nods
<seb128> jbicha, seems like you did that when you renamed/added to Debian?
 * didrocks has a vm ready, trying refreshing to latest gnome-platform
<didrocks> gnome-3-26-1604 rev 74 is still slow to me for first app startup
<seb128> didrocks, thx for testing
<didrocks> yw (commented)
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<seb128> didrocks, current revision is 75 though?
<didrocks> ah, not what snap refresh refreshed here
<didrocks> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3PQyKPGSnb/
<didrocks> do you see something different?
<seb128> didrocks, yes,
<seb128> channels:
<seb128>   stable:    3.26.0 (75) 153MB -
<seb128>   candidate: 3.26.0 (75) 153MB -
<seb128> but that partition is still i386, so probably a mismatch between archs
<Laney> 74 here
<seb128> which I don't know if expected, or if it means 75 failed to publish on amd64?
<didrocks> seb128: ah, the rev is a build #
<Laney> that makes sense
<didrocks> no
<didrocks> build 74 is amd64
<didrocks> build 75 is i386
<seb128> how do we know it's the current build?
<seb128> sometime the store fails to accept updates
<seb128> maybe the fix is in 75 that failed to upload?
<seb128> or do you say the change is in 74?
<didrocks> ah, so you mean, build 76 failed?
<seb128> I don't know how to check
<didrocks> just that the "rev" is a build number
<didrocks> meaning, on 2 archs, you won't have the same "rev", ever never
<seb128> right, but how do we know if 74 include the change we want to see?N
<didrocks> so yeah, maybe there was an upload, kicking off build 75 and 76
<willcooke> 74 should have the font cache fix
<didrocks> and 76 failed
<didrocks> There is no way to know that rev 74 and 75 have the same source code
<willcooke> 76 might have been arm
<didrocks> also, yeah
<didrocks> but yeah, apart from trusting "latest release stuff" from snap info, there is no way to know (or have access to the backend of snapcraft.io)
<seb128> k
<seb128> willcooke, hey, how is SLC?
<seb128> willcooke, so yeah, seems like that fix isn't good enough for everyone then :/
<didrocks> willcooke: doesn't work for me, are you sure you removed the snap cache?
<seb128> didrocks, it wfm
<didrocks> weird, this vm is fairly vanilla
<seb128> the other day "rm -rf ~/snap/gnome-calculator; time /snap/bin/gnome-calculator" was taking 35s and not it takes 3s
<didrocks> seb128: once you removed ~/snap/gnome-calculator/…
<seb128> not->now
<willcooke> seb128, hey!  I can't remember exactly now, but I'm pretty sure I tested it properly
<didrocks> let me revert between the 2
<willcooke> I'm installing a new Vbox now
<didrocks> it's from a vm, so a little it less stable ofc…
<seb128> willcooke, right, it works for me as well, but if it doesn't for didrocks it might mean it still depends of the local config you have
<didrocks> wait, I'm in the GNOME vanilla session on this VM
<didrocks> just in case…
<didrocks> maybe it's font-cantarell or such
<kenvandine> seb128: good, i'll handle it
<seb128> kenvandine, thx
<seb128> didrocks, that should be in the system or user cache though :/
<didrocks> indeed, switched session, let's time
<kenvandine> seb128, didrocks:  rev 74 is the right build for amd64
<kenvandine> and the revision that both willcooke and i tested
<didrocks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8KFqHv6g4S/
<kenvandine> i did a fresh install, refreshed gnome-3-26-1604 and it was fast to start
<didrocks> kenvandine: doesn't seem to be really good in my VM ^
<didrocks> I ctrl+C once gnome-calculator appears
<didrocks> tried twice with downgrading + upgrading again
<kenvandine> :/
<didrocks> (qemu, but I don't think that should impact)
<didrocks> fresh install in the VM, only hacked on GNOME Shell in it + installed gnome-session package
<didrocks> (and pastebinit… :p)
<kenvandine> willcooke: do you have the iso locally and can do a fresh VM install?
<willcooke> kenvandine, doing it right now
<kenvandine> thanks
<didrocks> is there a way I can trigger some timing debug log?
<kenvandine> SNAP_DESKTOP_DEBUG=1
<kenvandine> that will give you times for desktop-launch
<didrocks> let me see if I can spawn some useful info for you
<kenvandine> unfortunately the fontconfig slow down is after desktop-launch is done
<didrocks> ah :/
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> desktop-launch elapsed time:  0.321640466
<didrocks> Now running: exec gnome-calculator
<didrocks> then, it waits…
<didrocks> so probably triggering fontconfig
<kenvandine> approximately how long?
<didrocks> 1às
<didrocks> 10s*
<didrocks> before showing ** (gnome-calculator:6823): WARNING **: 16:50:18.525: currency.vala:412: Currency VEF is not provided by IMF or ECB
<willcooke> erm, got an installer crash in vbox
<didrocks> willcooke: enough mem allowed?
<willcooke> 1.7GB
<willcooke> maybe not
<didrocks> yeah, should be good
<willcooke> This is the same vm config I used last week, so odd.
<willcooke> didrocks, I found a good indicator for the start up issue was to look at the disk light.  If it was on a lot, then probably rebuilding font cache
<didrocks> I guess the 10s is rebuilding the font cache
<didrocks> so why on that config? odd
<willcooke> woah, this is odd
<willcooke> it is still intsalling
<willcooke> but it's reported a crash
<kenvandine> didrocks: the fontconfig slowdown was ~25s
<kenvandine> maybe the 10s is just from slow disk access in qemu?
<kenvandine> 10s seems way too fast
<didrocks> kenvandine: why then rev 70 has the same startup time?
<didrocks> "relatively fast" ;)
<didrocks> or did rev 70 already had the fix?
<kenvandine> no...
<kenvandine> weird
 * didrocks puzzled as well
<seb128> time depends of the disk/cpu though
<didrocks> right, but we should see a difference between rev 70 and 74
<didrocks> which is why I started by comparing both
<oSoMoN> seb128, bug #1798053 is fixed upstream in the 3.30 branch, the fix is trivial, shall I go ahead and prepare a SRU ?
<ubot5> bug 1798053 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Click on the back icon in gnome-software don't work" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798053
<seb128> oSoMoN, yes please, I can do sponsoring
<oSoMoN> ok
<willcooke> I installed that new vm and manually refreshed the gnome-3-26-1604 snap
<willcooke> and it started in 3 seconds
<willcooke> so it could be a different issue
<oSoMoN> seb128, gnome-software 3.30.2-0ubuntu8 is in the unapproved queue: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/394533482/gnome-software_3.30.2-0ubuntu7_3.30.2-0ubuntu8.diff.gz
<oSoMoN> I'll SRUify the bug report now
<seb128> oSoMoN, thx
<kenvandine> didrocks no idea, all very weird
<oSoMoN> I'm done for today, have a good evening everyone
<seb128> andyrock, Trevinho, could one of you add bug #1799293 to their backlog? jibel had that one as well in London (unsure if he's using auto login)
<ubot5> bug 1799293 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome session: Must ask twice to lock the screen when user has auto-login enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799293
<Trevinho> seb128: looking...
<seb128> Trevinho, thx, doesn't need to be today and the bug probably lacks details/log you would need
<seb128> feel free to "incomplete" it and ask details
<Trevinho> mh, doesn't seem needed logs, let me see if I reprodue
<Trevinho> ce*
<seb128> thx
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, I can't reproduce in my vm here... hmmh
<seb128> right, I expect we would have heard more about it if it impacted all auto login configs
<seb128> could be due to an extension or something...
<Trevinho> seb128: you can?
<seb128> no...
<seb128> don't worry about it for now
<seb128> thx for testing
<seb128> and you should go to bed at this time :)
<Trevinho> I was playing with something... :P
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> that said I'm calling it a day!
<seb128> have a good night Trevinho & desktopers
<Trevinho> good night
<Trevinho> thanks
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-10-24
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> morning duflu
<seb128> good morning desktopers
<seb128> hey didrocks duflu
<duflu> Hi seb128
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> gnome-shell is such a piece of crap :(
 * seb128 misses unity
<seb128> bug #1799052 or bug #1799293
<ubot5> bug 1799052 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Application/task bar on left side is visible and operable after screen lock" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799052
<ubot5> bug 1799293 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome session: Must ask twice to lock the screen when user has auto-login enabled" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799293
<seb128> andyrock, did you end up debugging with Dimitri (was it?) why gnome-shell was failing to disable dash to dock when locking the screen?
<didrocks> surprising that even the lock screen doesn't have the login prompt sometimes…
<duflu> seb128, I don't miss fixing Unity. Gnome Shell is already more reliable. Only a little slower
<duflu> I used to spend my days finding all the Compiz but reports were actually Unity bugs
<duflu> also bug reports
<seb128> I disagree with that statement of being more reliable
<seb128> also there is a lot of things less nice user experience wise or not behaving
<duflu> At least it doesn't take me till 4pm every day to get through the bug mail. It did with Compiz/Unity
<seb128> like the overview doesn't even display names without cutting them and making them impossible to read (I know you have a fix for that one, but it's still pending review/upstream deciding to do something)
<duflu> seb128, yeah my fix for that was complete, but rejected waiting for someone who started earlier to finish their version instead
<duflu> And they stopped responding
<duflu> Although that might be old news...
<seb128> we should have another try at getting it merged
<seb128> but yeah, unity was doing a lot more
<seb128> dealing with touch screens, gestures, multiscreen (especially in lightdm), keyboard typeahead in the expose, etc etc etc
<jibel> seb128, bug 1799293 is what I showed you last week on my laptop. It doesn't have to have autologin enabled
<ubot5> bug 1799293 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome session: Must ask twice to lock the screen when user has auto-login enabled" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799293
<seb128> anyway, ranting is not useful, moving back to triaging bugs
<duflu> Yeah 5 months ago, my fix was rejected, but also the other developer who now owns the fix stopped responding
<seb128> hey jibel
<jibel> hi everyone
<jibel> :)
<duflu> Hi jibel
<didrocks> good morning jibel
<seb128> jibel, can you still reproduce? could you add your journal log after getting the issue? do you have any extension/did you try without those?
<jibel> let me try
<seb128> didrocks, you probably know, but the "preview of open windows" feature of dash to dock, is that coming direclty from shell or tweaked/having a local variant?
<seb128> didrocks, asked differently, is bug #1768543 a launcher bug or a shell one?
<duflu> seb128, updated https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/58
<ubot5> bug 1768543 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Slight difference in the positions of previews and close button in two similar cases" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768543
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 58 in gnome-shell "WIP: Fix long application names being truncated" [1. Feature, 2. Needs Triage, 5. Icon Grid, Opened]
<seb128> duflu, thx
<jibel> seb128, I had to reboot, the machine was out of battery and it is not happening anymore
<seb128> jibel, :(
<seb128> jibel, you have persistant journal and can get the log from wednesday?
<jibel> yes, it's what I'm lookgin for
<seb128> or was it thursday?
<seb128> thx
<jibel> all of last week
<didrocks> seb128: I'm pretty sure it's a feature from dash to dock, but let me read the bug
<jibel> hmm, journalctl --list-boots returns "Failed to determine boots: No data available"
<seb128> didrocks, thx
<jibel> but the journal is there, weird
<didrocks> seb128: if only we had those kinds of bugs to fix… :p
<didrocks> let me just quickly look if the issue is in Yaru
<seb128> didrocks, haha, true :p
<didrocks> some positions in the Yaru css for the dock, but nothing for the close button
<didrocks> just kicking a VM quickly with vanilla theme to check
<duflu> seb128, good news, there are at least 3 fixes proposed and the chosen one has only been idle 1 month :)
<seb128> duflu, for the overview/text cutting one?
<duflu> Yeah
<didrocks> seb128: reproduced with vanilla theme, confirming it's d2d specific
<didrocks> maybe there is a css property to position it
<didrocks> can check quickly while I'm at it
<seb128> didrocks, k, thx, can you comment on the bug saying so? and sorry for wasting your time on a minor issue, I just wanted it triaged right :)
<seb128> as you wish but don't feel like you have to bother
<didrocks> seb128: no worry, while I'm at it, let's check if there is a 10 minutes fix
<jibel> what's the command line way to know which extensions are enabled?
<jibel> gnome extensions
<Laney> oops
<Laney> hi!
<jibel> seb128, I attached the journal from last week.
<didrocks> jibel: gdbus call --session --dest org.gnome.Shell --object-path /org/gnome/Shell --method org.gnome.Shell.Extensions.ListExtensions
<didrocks> check all extensions that have state: 1.0
<jibel> thx
<seb128> jibel, thx
<seb128> hey Laney!
<jibel> seb128, there are stack traces that start on the 16th
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<Nafallo> morning
<Nafallo> or... good day.
<seb128> jibel, those logs are verbose, different errors, unsure which one it could be, probably one andyrock or Trevinho would have more clue about
<seb128> "Object Shell.GenericContainer (0x55dbd4c15e10), has been already deallocated — impossible to access it. This might be caused by the object having been destroyed from C code using something such as destroy(), dispose(), or remove() vfuncs.
<seb128> "
<oSoMoN> good day Nafallo
<Laney> hey seb128 jibel oSoMoN Nafallo
<seb128> lut oSoMoN
<seb128> hey Nafallo
<Nafallo> how's thing in the new D? :-)
<Nafallo> things
<Laney> we are D-less
<Nafallo> :-O
<oSoMoN> hey Laney, seb128, jibel
<duflu> Oops. Hi Laney, oSoMoN, Nafallo
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, how goes?
<duflu> oSoMoN, super busy with most of the week so far on bug mail and code review discussions. But progressing. You?
<seb128> duflu, you should perhaps consider doing a but less bug triaging, or skip over non-interessing bugs. We need to be able to pick up issues out of the noise
<seb128> ups, enter too early
<seb128> but no point trying to fight the noise/triage every report
<duflu> seb128, I can keep up, and at least this load only happens twice a year now
<duflu> Looking at thousands of bug reports is how you find the patterns
<seb128> you can keep up but it has an high cost
<seb128> it costs you time that could be spent on fixing issues, or tackling other topics
<duflu> I don't think it's a high cost. This spike only lasts a week or so after the release. It's not 365 days a year like compiz/unity used to be
<duflu> seb128, btw Shell.GenericContainer no longer exists in gnome-shell 3.30.2+
<seb128> context?
<duflu> (scrolling up)
<duflu> seb128, in the conversation with jibel
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> so maybe that bug is fixed
<seb128> we need to update to .2
<duflu> It looks like they're going to release that big change in 3.30.2, which is weird. I would expect them to branch first and defer it to 3.32
<duflu> seb128, this week is actually good news. I started with 3 Nvidia+Xorg bugs to investigate and so far only one of them looks valid
<oSoMoN> duflu, I'm good, juggling between firefox, chromium, libreoffice and snapcraft
<jbicha> duflu: I think they are deferring to 3.32. Arch Linux had enough issues with the git snapshot that they used an epoch to revert to gnome-shell 3.30.1
<duflu> jbicha, yeah 3.30.2 seemed to break zoom and alt-tab, maybe other things
<duflu> I thought it was a poor choice to re-architect things in a maintenance point release before the regressions were found
<duflu> So the regressions were unsurprising
<duflu> Is that what epochs are usually for?
<duflu> I always wondereed
<jbicha> in Debian/Ubuntu these days, we'd probably use something like 3.30.1+30+really3.30.1-1 to avoid the epoch bump
<jbicha> epochs are an extra detail to remember when setting dependencies. You'd need to depend/break/whatever on gnome-shell >= 1:3.30 instead of the simpler >= 3.30
<Laney> they break existing relations too
<Laney> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#epochs-should-be-used-sparingly
<andyrock> jibel: which logs?
<seb128> hey andyrock
<andyrock> hey seb128
<seb128> how are you today?
<jibel> andyrock, in the journal attached to the bug report
<andyrock> tbh I didn't sleep well :/ But nothing that a good coffee and a hot shower can't fix :D
<andyrock> jibel: which bug? :D
<jibel> I suppose bug 1799293
<ubot5> bug 1799293 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome session: Must ask twice to lock the screen" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799293
 * andyrock should look in backlog
<andyrock> let me take a look
<jibel> andyrock, I had this problem last week but autologin was not enabled
<jibel> andyrock, now I had to reboot and cannot reproduce it anymore
<andyrock> mmm it can be the same issue Adam had during the release sprint
<jibel> andyrock, what happens is 1rst press on super+l it locks the input but gnome-shell is still visible, second press it shows the lock scren
<andyrock> before the second super+l the desktop is visible but you can't interact with it, isn't it?
<jibel> andyrock, exactly
<andyrock> jibel: so those warnings appear because something is tried to call a javascript callback (most likely tied to a "destroy" signal) during garbage collection. If gjs detects this it will avoid executing the javascript code and not crash the shell. Buuuut this can lead to an inconsistent state that could be the cause of the issue
<andyrock> Trevinho: ^^^ what do you think?
<andyrock> jibel: btw I need to take a better looks to logs. Do you remember more or less in which day the problem was happening?
<jibel> andyrock, from tuesday onward until the system has been rebooted
<andyrock> jibel: nice, I'll take a look later
<jibel> andyrock, that's the part of the journal I attached to the report but it's rather difficult to read
<jbicha> Laney: the icon theme should be Yaru in https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/tree/debian/settings.ini#n3 right?
<Laney> jbicha: guess so, whatever ubuntu-settings says
<Trevinho> andyrock: yeah, I was already on a fix for that
<andyrock> Trevinho: nice :)
<andyrock> next time remember to update the bug status :P
<Trevinho> we also have a crash related to that I think
<Trevinho> it's another bug
<Trevinho> but apparently with similar cause
<Trevinho> mh, no actually no... it's another js trace
<Trevinho> seb128: can you make a new team updates thread? Or can I?
<andyrock> Trevinho: bug number?
<Trevinho> andyrock: can't find it now xD  it was from e.u.c crashing when calling get_theme_node
<Trevinho> but there were similar shell container messages
<Trevinho> we should probably tag those child better though
<andyrock> Trevinho: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1796606 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1796606 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in st_widget_get_theme_node → ffi_call_unix64 → ffi_call → gjs_invoke_c_function → function_call" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<andyrock> yeah would be nice to have the a tag with the javascript line where they were created
<seb128> Trevinho, you mean on the hub? I can't, I'm not admin, but willcooke should be online in the afternoon you can ask him
<xnox> seb128, i provided a long traceback, and was told "yeah that's enough" we didn't chat more about it; and restarting gnome-shell "fixed it" for me.
 * xnox not sure if you got the reply for this =))) and not reading the scrollback.
<xnox> seb128, re:deb-vs-snap /snap/bin is always *appended* to path, and thus snaps are always lower priority than debs. At least when called without an absolute name.
<xnox> seb128, does gnome-system-monitor broken only for me, or everyone?
<seb128> xnox, I didn't, thanks
<seb128> xnox, just for you, did you provide the info I asked for on the bug?
<xnox> seb128, let me check the bug =)
<xnox> seb128, responded on the bug 1) deb now works 2) there are denies 3) pastebined denies & interfaces
<ubot5> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<willcooke> morning
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<andyrock> Trevinho: mind taking a look https://github.com/ubuntu/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/pull/151
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 151 in gnome-shell-extension-appindicator "interfaces: Explicitly convert raw data to strings" [Open]
<seb128> hey willcooke
<seb128> xnox, weird, I don't know :/
<xnox> seb128, i guess is hould try to off-and-on-again by like reinstalling the snap?
<seb128> jdstrand, kenvandine, do you have an idea about bug #1798996
<ubot5> bug 1798996 in gnome-system-monitor (Ubuntu) "cannot perform readlinkat() on the mount namespace file descriptor of the init process: Permission denied" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798996
<seb128> the journal has
<seb128> "audit: type=1400 audit(1540388224.625:95): apparmor="DENIED" operation="capable" profile="/usr/lib/snapd/snap-confine" pid=5645 comm="snap-confine" capability=19  capname="sys_ptrace""
<seb128> xnox, I would try to get input from the snap people first, reinstall is not a solution it's a workaround
<kenvandine> seb128: not sure, lets see what jdstrand says
<Trevinho>  andyrock: ok
<xnox> kenvandine, jdstrand - given it's me, i wonder if i have werid things mounted / setup on my system, which gnome-system-monitor tries to read, and fails. E.g. nvme hard drives, uefi partitions, lvm volumes, encrypted things
<andyrock> Trevinho: also would be nice to sync the ubuntu branch with the master one
<andyrock> Trevinho: if you prefer I can take care of it
<andyrock> your call
<seb128> andyrock, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/oem-priority/+bug/1730211 different from the one you were looking at/talking to garnacho about before 3.30?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1730211 in OEM Priority Project "Unable to type capital letters using onscreen keyboard" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> andyrock: yes, I also have other fixes that I wanted to land....
<andyrock> seb128: that should be already fixed
<andyrock> at least in cosmic
<andyrock> seb128: so in Cosmic there is already a fix that allows you to type in the osk whatever key that can be entered with your current input layout
<andyrock> seb128: my fix is to include also those letters that are showed in the osk but CANNOT be entered with your keyboard layout
<andyrock> so capital letters should work because (at least in Cosmic)
<andyrock> we need to cherry-pick that fix in Bionic
<andyrock> seb128: do you want me to take a look?
<seb128> andyrock, yes please, oem team wants to see it fixed
<andyrock> seb128: I also pinged garnacho to take another look to my fix
<andyrock> but no feedback 💔
<andyrock> Trevinho: what's the status of gnome-shell in Bionic? are you planning to do an SRU already?
<seb128> jdstrand, hey again, I reopened bug #1798091 since it still seems to be there with your update, your "owner /tmp/{,.}gnome_desktop_thumbnail.* w," rule doesn't seem to catch "/tmp/gnome-desktop-thumbnailer.png" which is what is used here (_ vs -, but also the .* at the end doesn't seem to catch "thumbnail*er.png*"
<ubot5> bug 1798091 in evince (Ubuntu) "thumbnailer cannot create tempfiles (with apparmor denials)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798091
<seb128> xnox, you get a "snap version" output info requested on that bug :)
<xnox> seb128, done
<andyrock> Trevinho: actually mutter SRU
<seb128> bah, found a way to deadlock the shell :/
<seb128> start in timed login (or auto login), you get a modal prompt at login for your keyring password
<seb128> ignore that and hit the top right indicator and pick to shutdown
<seb128> -> the shutdown button changes in a pause one and then the shell is stucked, even after dismissing the keyring dialog
<Laney> /o\
<seb128> jdstrand, I know you are probably busy this week/in SLC, but is bug #1794064 something you plan to own? (since you have a suggested way which could work)
<ubot5> bug 1794064 in evince (Ubuntu) "Clicking a hyperlink in a PDF fails to open it if the default browser is a snap" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1794064
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<seb128> hey ricotz
<ricotz> Laney, hi, is 2.56.3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 causing trouble in proposed?
<ricotz> seems like a candidate for failing ppa build not being able to install libglib2.0-dev libgirepository1.0-dev
<ricotz> seb128, hey
<ricotz> Laney, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/394658919/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.vala-git_0.43.0~git20181024.6c68de5e-0ubuntu1~18.04~valateam0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Laney> not that I know of, that can happen with skew on non-amd64 arches if the package fails to build or something
<Laney> try in a chroot?
<ricotz> updating my pbuilder chroots currently
<ricotz> still pretty persistent https://launchpad.net/~vala-team/+archive/ubuntu/daily/+sourcepub/9501328/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> ok, I blame launchpad ;)
<seb128> kenvandine, could you look at bug #1778361 or get someone assigned to it? I don't think it's important enough to be rls tagged but still we should fix it, those snaps that are default should be at parity with their deb equivalent otherwise it's hurting our/the snap reputation
<ubot5> bug 1778361 in gnome-system-monitor (Ubuntu) "The Processes tab only displays the current user's processes" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1778361
<seb128> Trevinho, did you see my msg earlier?
<seb128> about bug #1745888
<ubot5> bug 1745888 in OEM Priority Project "Two instances of a program launch whenever you touch a favorites icon" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1745888
<kenvandine> seb128: looking
<seb128> kenvandine, thx
<kenvandine> seb128: it's interesting, if you tick "All Processes" it briefly shows other user processes
<kenvandine> then the UI updates removing other users
<kenvandine> feels like a bug, not a confinement issue
<seb128> the journal has denial warnings though
<kenvandine> yeah, ptrace right?
<kenvandine> jdstrand suggested that might have been unrelated
<seb128> kenvandine, "audit: type=1400 audit(1540397297.169:54174): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="snap.gnome-system-monitor.gnome-system-monitor" name="/proc/2280/wchan" pid=21148 comm="gnome-system-mo" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0"
<seb128> but yeah, you are right, the UI seems to list the root ones for a second and then they go
<kenvandine> so not blocked by apparmor
<seb128> also after restarting the app I've all processes listed
<seb128> the apparmor denial warnings are still noise that should be better off though
<Trevinho> andyrock: as for sru, I wanted to wait an upstream point release. But seems not possible
<andyrock> Trevinho: kk. I created https://trello.com/c/2hg9HKfq/111-backport-unable-to-type-capital-letters-using-onscreen-keyboard-to-bionic with the two commits that need to backported in cosmic
<seb128> kenvandine, there are also denials about reading /var/lib/snapd/desktop/applications/ .desktop entries, which is probably done to match the active apps to their icons/name and such
<andyrock> *bionic sorry
<kenvandine> seb128: yeah
<Trevinho> andyrock: please link to the sru card.. There's a check list there
<andyrock> Trevinho: we could also consider to include my fixes (not yet  included upstream because getting a review seems impossible)
<andyrock> seb128: have you got a bug regarding the "dead-lock" thing?
<andyrock> seb128: I can easily reproduce this
<andyrock> so I can take a look
<kenvandine> jdstrand: anything i can do to allow access to '@{PROC}/@{pid}/cgroup' and '@{PROC}/@{pid}/wchan' ?
<kenvandine> not sure how important that is, but it generates a ton of noise
<Laney> ricotz: if you turn off proposed it works
<Laney> not sure why
<seb128> andyrock, I don't, unsure if that's an important one though, it's not really a common scenario to see those dialogs and not dismiss them
<ricotz> Laney, yeah, will do that, doesn't seem to be temporary problem
<andyrock> seb128: I've been experiencing similar problems in the past
<seb128> andyrock, I can open a bug if you want?
<andyrock> seb128: I can do it np
<seb128> thx
<kenvandine> seb128: looks like a UI issue, regardless of which radio box you tick, it quickly reverts until you restart the APP
<kenvandine> app... sorry for yelling :)
<seb128> lol
<seb128> yeah
<Laney> 📣 *APP*
<seb128> still worth debugging since it doesn't happen with the deb for some reason
<seb128> could be racy behaviour
<seb128> and the denial warnings would still be nice to fix, at least the .desktop ones could result in incorrect icon matching for active snaps
<seb128> kenvandine, thx for responding/have a look! I hope SLC is still going well
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> it is
<kenvandine> just really busy :)
<kenvandine> but it is nice to have jdstrand in the same room :-D
<kenvandine> seb128: of interest, in the snap when i tick any of those radio boxes i see this
<kenvandine> Allocating size to gnome-system-monitor 0x26542c0 without calling gtk_widget_get_preferred_width/height(). How does the code know the size to allocate?
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, got any word from mvo about xdg-open in core18 ?
<kenvandine> not yet
<kenvandine> haven't been able to track down mvo today
<seb128> kenvandine, I see those warnings as well
<seb128> so yeah, probably an upstream code bug
<kenvandine> only in the snap though
<kenvandine> i'm wondering if some signal isn't sent or caught
<seb128> or maybe it tries to fetch some property or something that fails for some reason
<kenvandine> the radio box does update though visually
<kenvandine> maybe not getting gsettings signals?
<seb128> could be, it's weird though, the view does refresh before resetting
<seb128> it needs code debugging...
<Laney> it is communicated to the UI by a gsettings change signal
<Laney> so if that gets set and reset that would explain it
<Laney> handy function to put a g_debug in there ;-)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> just painful in a snap :)
<kenvandine> need to rebuild the snap and iterate
<Laney> or a gdb
<Laney> (cb_show_whose_processes_changed)
 * kenvandine guesses Laney has the code open :)
<Laney> I actually made wallpaper out of it
<Laney> it's in my bathroom
<Laney> just wanted to see how it was communicated about
<Laney> fun that there's a C++ part of g-s-m :-o
<kenvandine> :)
 * Laney finishes adventures in rebaseland for today
<oSoMoN> calling it a day, have a good evening everyone!
<Trevinho> wow, I didn't know lenovo was already in partnership with fwupd... Hugsie told me that he was about to sign some months ago, but I didn't notice this was reality :) https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/lm1s6e98/image.png
<kenvandine> Trevinho: yay
<xnox> whoop whoop
<Trevinho> apparently it's there for a few months (according to reddit) and https://fwupd.org/lvfs/devicelist but I never looked at that gnome-software tab xD
<seb128> Trevinho, you should have got notifications about it without having to go looking :-/
<Trevinho> seb128: I got it in fact
<Trevinho> seb128: but... I'm overwhelm of them, so not always I look at them
<Trevinho> also looks like I forgot for months to have the `/boot/efi/EFI` path mounted, so, it wasn't working :D
<Trevinho> fstab for the glory
<Trevinho> praying... https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Hg6nFN1b/
<willcooke> seb128, I tried this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-initial-setup/+bug/1789925
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1789925 in gnome-initial-setup (Ubuntu Bionic) "Link to Ubuntu Report legal notice points at the wrong page" [High,Fix committed]
<willcooke> but I'm still getting the old URL
<willcooke> maybe I need to restart shell
<willcooke> lemme try
<willcooke> nope
<willcooke> hrm, the package version says: 3.28.0-2ubuntu6.16.04.3
<jbicha> seb128: there was a comment at Debian bug 911161 complaining about the evince apparmor change but I don't know if he is using the proposed patch (didn't land in Debian) or reload his profile or what
<ubot5> Debian bug 911161 in evince "evince: update thumbnailer /tmp access for new nautilus paths" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/911161
<seb128> jbicha, that comment is basically the same I wrote on launchpad
<seb128> jdstrand is at a sprint this week, so unsure he has time to look at that, I'm might try to just SRU my suggested change tomorrow if he doesn't comment in between though
<seb128> but for now calling it a day, see you tomorrow desktopers!
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-10-25
<duflu> Ping Trevinho?
<Trevinho> duflu: in bed now... 😅
<duflu> Umm kay
<duflu> Should I recommend you go to sleep?
<duflu> Trevinho, if you're online could you please attach proper labels to these?  https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests?scope=all&state=opened&search=%22%5Bperformance%5D%22 https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests?scope=all&state=opened&search=%22%5Bperformance%5D%22
<duflu> Trevinho, go to sleep :)
<duflu> else, please also look at https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/mutter/merge_requests?scope=all&state=opened&search=%22%5Bperformance%5D%22
<duflu> RAOF: What are the build deps for EGLStreams? mutter seems to think it's not present and not configurable and I can't tell why
<RAOF> The relevant symbols are in `libnvidia-egl-wayland`
<RAOF> (or maybe `-wayland-egl`, I forget which order)
<RAOF> If mutter wants to resolve them at link time.
<duflu> I think it's just the pkgconfig missing
<duflu> Seems to be on github. In archive somewhere?
<RAOF> You might just need to manually manufacture a `.so` symlink? There's no development symlink in the packages, AFAIK)
<duflu> I ask because I was pleasantly surprised to find turning on Nvidia KMS support just works. But then you're actually using LLVM and not the Nvidia driver for GL
<duflu> Maybe doesn't matter. My main goal was to offer users workaround instructions and rebuilding things makes that less then feasible
<duflu> also less than feasible
<RAOF> Right
<duflu> stupid dyslexic keyboard
<RAOF> I should actually file that bug.
<RAOF> Selecting Wayland on llvmpipe over X on NVIDIA is not the best decision 😀
<duflu> Unless you're trying to get around a bug in their X driver
<RAOF> Then you should use X and fbdev
<duflu> The Nvidia X driver is so bad that actually LLVMpipe on Nvidia KMS feels much more responsive
<RAOF> That's not true
<duflu> I'm using it right now and it's solved my immediate performance concerns I had with Nvidia proper on X
<RAOF> At least in my systems
<duflu> Interactive performance, not GL benchmarks
<RAOF> Maybe your NVIDIA install is busted?
<duflu> No. I was reproducing an Nvidia X bug that other people had described. I didn't just find it myself
<RAOF> Huh. Which bug?
<duflu> RAOF: The discussions started upstream so I just logged the LP bug 1799679
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1799679 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "Nvidia driver causes Xorg to use 100% CPU, but only when dragging glxgears, or any window over glxgears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799679
<RAOF> Huh, interesting
<RAOF> I guess that's why I find NVIDIA+X significantly better at interactive performance than llvmpipe+Wayland
<RAOF> I don't routinely drag glxgears around 😛
<duflu> Also frustrating that LLVMpipe on top of Nvidia KMS performs better than i965 on top of Intel KMS
<RAOF> That implies that llvmpipe performs better than i965 on Intel.
<RAOF> Which seems like a bold call.
<duflu> Smoother, but uses all the CPU
<duflu> Maybe that's why - it's now thottled up.
<RAOF> Do you just need to tweak the CPU governer? 🤔
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Hi oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> spam on the Ubuntu Community Hub, and there doesn't appear to be an option to flag a thread as spam
<oSoMoN> popey, is there a way to flag a thread on the community hub as spam?
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<duflu> I really never expected to have to build my own Xorg again when working on gnome-shell
<didrocks> maybe "privately flag this post…"
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> aha
<oSoMoN> that's it indeed
<Nafallo> o/
<oSoMoN> popey, unping
<oSoMoN> hey Nafallo
<didrocks> hey Nafallo
<Nafallo> it is very much morning I think...
<seb128> hey there, good morning desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> oSoMoN, didrocks, can anyone flag anything as spam? last time I asked willcooke to delete the post/spam
<didrocks> I guess that's the flag thing which warns admin
<seb128> Trevinho commented on trello 3 hours ago, so he was up very earlier so went to bed very late
<didrocks> as usual? :p
<oSoMoN> does Trevin_ho ever sleep?
<oSoMoN> seb128, yes, I was able to flag the thread as spam, not sure who will be notified and act on it though, guessing po_pey and other admins
<seb128> k, so that just flag, doesn't automatically lead to have it deleted or anything
<seb128> that makes sense
<duflu> Morning seb128. Marco just went to bed recently
<duflu> Umm, not here, but in IRC :)
<seb128> hey duflu
<Laney> 👾
<seb128> hoi Laney
<Laney> 👋 seb128
<Laney> what up
<duflu> Hi Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney
<seb128> we finally have automn which settled down, cold & grey with leaves on the street
<Laney> 🍂
<Laney> ✋ duflu  didrocks
<duflu> ☯
<Laney> is cold here too, but blue
<Laney> tomorrow it's going to be below 10 all day
<ricotz> hey desktopers
<ricotz> Laney, hi, did you report the glib package issue in bionic-proposed somehow?
<Laney> I didn't find one, did you?
<ricotz> I assume this is simply launchpads fault
<ricotz> it works locally
<Laney> no idea, I haven't really looked I'm afraid
<Laney> if we see it causing a problem in the real archive someone will have to then I guess
<ricotz> the package was build in -proposed and not binary-copied from somewhere?
<Laney> that is right
<Laney> ricotz: btw we do have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3-stdlib-extensions/+bug/1799764 in bionic-proposed at the minunte
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1799764 in python3-stdlib-extensions (Ubuntu) "python3-lib2to3 is not installable with python3" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> minute
<Laney> so if we end up pulling python3 (some of the glib scripts are python3) it might be affected by that
<Laney> would expect that to be reproducible in a chroot
<ricotz> ok, let's see how this goes
<Trevinho> morning
<didrocks> afernoon Trevinho
<oSoMoN> good morning Trevinho
<Trevinho> hi didrocks and oSoMoN
<seb128> good morning Marco
<Trevinho> hi seb
<seb128> good work figuring out a fix for the double tap issue :)
<Trevinho> seb128: I got my 2nd laptop happly working without adding a new distro (it's my "couch" one, still running in xenial :-D)... I just used a cosmic schroot + my gnome tree and everything worked (or don't worked) as properly :)
<seb128> nice one :)
<didrocks> hum, Trevinho may have broken Yaru :p
<didrocks> I bet commit 5b3ff7184eab6c128528a7cdc7b42b2636a6d022
<didrocks> (in the Shell)
<didrocks> and I deadlock the Shell as seb128 did yesterday (with alt+F2)
<didrocks> (and crashed)
<seb128> combo!
<didrocks> well, Xorg crashed
<didrocks> when switching tty
<seb128> what's the yaru issue?
<seb128> it must be subtle, we didn't notice/saw reports before getting 18.10 out and that commit was a while ago
<didrocks> the dock css now overrides the theme one
<didrocks> yeah, it's subtle, but some overridden properties aren't overridden anymore
<didrocks> I didn't notice it, the most "obvious" one is that the badge border is green
<didrocks> when the badge itself is red
<seb128> ah
<didrocks> yeah, subtle :)
<didrocks> but something to fix in d, at least, can be workarounded in cosmic
<didrocks> but it's a change of behavior on the Shell side
<didrocks> ok, readlock the Shell
<didrocks> humg
<didrocks> changed tty, Xorg recrashed… grrrrr
<didrocks> sounds like you can't edit a stylesheet and reload anymore
<didrocks> Trevinho: confirming? ^ this is where you did some changes on the Shell (to unreference stylesheets on reload)
<andyrock> seb128: seb128 https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/273 this should fix the keyring problem
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 273 in gnome-shell "popupMenu: Promptly close the menu if grab fails" [Opened]
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<seb128> andyrock, thx :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: put something invalid in it -> alt+f2 -> rt -> deadlock
<Trevinho> mh...
<Trevinho> didrocks: yeah we know it andyrock and I were looking at it
<didrocks> which is exactly where you modified the code :p
<Trevinho> didrocks: we've 2 mp for that
<didrocks> so unsure if it's the same than seb128
<didrocks> ah, same ?
<andyrock> didrocks: context?
<andyrock> ah rt in alt+f2
<andyrock> ?
<seb128> didrocks, you lock it by creating an invalid stylesheet and doing rt?
<Trevinho> yep
<didrocks> seb128: right
<didrocks> used to "work" as just disabling the invalid stylesheet
<seb128> but it's only if the stylesheet is invalid?
<seb128> k
<didrocks> (yes "red" is invalid in Shell css…)
<seb128> a bug but shouldn't impact many users hopefully
<didrocks> seb128: oh not at all, but a regression in 3.30
<seb128> right
<didrocks> and I blame Trevinho on that part of the code modified in August :p
<didrocks> (and probably this is what occured the css application order difference)
<andyrock> Trevinho: it's actually a different issue
<andyrock> I'm working on the --replace stuff
<Trevinho> wait let me focus better, I'm in other lands of code now
<didrocks> and if you replace the stylesheet content with valid css; alt+f2 -> rt -> changes aren't loaded :/
<seb128> that doesn't seem urgent, worth a bug to put in the backlog but not needing to hihack other started work
<seb128> :(
<didrocks> seb128: right, just that we had someone on the team making that specific changes, sounds logical to just make him aware :)
<seb128> andyrock, btw are you still working on that snapd-glib/g-s invalid read bug? Robert commented bailing out basically saying he has no idea about the issue
<didrocks> but annoying, wondering how that was tested, and will surely slowing me down to fix the "Yaru issue"
<seb128> didrocks, indeed
<didrocks> as I will have to restart the session for each changes
<seb128> "r" doesn't work either?
<seb128> I mean reloading the shell
<seb128> it's a bigger hammer but less big than a session reload
<didrocks> ah, good point, let me try
<andyrock> seb128: I was working on the gnome-shell --replace bug
<didrocks> yeah, big hammer work. I work on this at least, thanks seb128 :)
<seb128> yw!
<didrocks> still worth debugging (or even revert) changes that impacted that upstream
<andyrock> seb128: I didn't see any reports on errors.ubuntu.com so maybe the snapd-glib can wait
<andyrock> ?
<seb128> andyrock, k, that's fine, I was just wondering if you still had the snapd-glib thing on your list or were letting it to Robert
<seb128> andyrock, it can for sure
<seb128> I just don't want the bug to be un-owned
<andyrock> sure I'll take care of it
<seb128> also it's an invalid read, so you didn't see any obvious report but it might be leading to other segfaults that get reported
<seb128> thx
<GunnarHj> Hi seb128, saw the xkeyboard-config upload in the queues. Is it important enough to justify those SRUs? Asking because people often customize their keyboards by editing files in /usr/share/X11/xkb.
<seb128> GunnarHj, it's an oem request so I would think yes
<seb128> GunnarHj, doing /usr direct edit is not a good idea...
<GunnarHj> seb128: Not a good idea in general, but xkb-data does unfortunately not offer a sensible method for user customization, so we generally avoid SRUs of it. But ok, the OEM request may carry greater weight.
<seb128> GunnarHj, it's the first time I see that issue/rule mentioned, is that documented somewhere than usually we avoid SRUs?
<seb128> GunnarHj, also those users could/should build a patched version and pin the package if that's what they want
<seb128> GunnarHj, not that those customisation go away on upgrade between Ubuntu version in any case since usually we do update that package when new versions are out, and the users who do tweak it know how to redo it
<Trevinho> ok sorry I had to focus for https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/merge_requests/272#note_353465
<gitbot> GNOME issue (Merge request) 272 in gnome-shell "st-button: Ignore pointer emulated touch events" [Opened]
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah, I see... Well, honestly theme making is still something less priority than instead having shell crashing and we don't know why, that's why I added that... like I wouldn't have find  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1789421 in a second without that change (as the stacktrace was basically say nothing instead)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1789421 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "No theme in ubiquity-dm: Error: No valid stylesheet found for 'ubuntu.css'" [High,Fix released]
<Trevinho> but indeed we should fix it by making sure we behave correctly and don't give false positives
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, at least that it doesn't deadlock the Shell in 3.32
<GunnarHj> seb128: Not a documented 'rule', just the way I have tried to handle it. (I've been involved in the latest updates of that package.) But yes, the package is usually updated anyway when people upgrade Ubuntu version, so yes, they should know how to handle it.
<willcooke_> morning all
<willcooke_> jibel, did you see this on the hub?  https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/problems-to-add-chinese-layout-to-ubuntu-18-04/8529
<willcooke_> if you get a chance, could you see if you can recreate?
<jibel> willcooke_, I saw it but didn't try to reproduce. I will
<seb128> hey willcooke_
<seb128> willcooke_, fcitx is not supported by GNOME or working under wayland (which is only part of the problems he describes)
<seb128> i would start by asking for a proper report, info about the desktop environment he's using and system logs
<willcooke_> seb128, jibel I'll reply and ask for a proper bug report
<jibel> seb128, it shoudn't break the session though?
<jibel> willcooke_, nvm, I'll handle it if you have better things to do
<seb128> jibel, right, and I doubt it does
<seb128> that bug seems like a low quality report of "something is wrong on my system"
<jibel> yup
<seb128> I doubt that you are going to end up in that state by adding those layout
<seb128> but it's worth trying
<seb128> hum
<willcooke_> oki, thanks jibel
<seb128> does anyone know what the "Notifications" switch in the right pane of gitlab does on a MR view, is that to subscribe the MR?
<Laney> think so
<seb128> thx Laney
<seb128> there is no mouseover tooltip or anything, I was unsure if I was changing a setting on the MR itself or for me
<seb128> like that column also has things like labels and assignee so it looked like MR related settings, not personal ones
<seb128> it's a bit confusing
<willcooke_> oSoMoN, Can you help me understand something.  I'm looking at ARM64 packages (a story for another day) and I looked at rmadison: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rtNZRybdMw/
<willcooke_> oSoMoN, I see version 6.0.6 in bionic-updates/universe
<willcooke_> oSoMoN, is that the "fresh" packages or something like that?
<willcooke_> ie. whats in universe?
<willcooke_> I dont think I understand how to read that output
<Laney> that is libreoffice the metapackage
<Laney> if you pass rmadison -S then you see all the binary packages from that source
<willcooke_> ah ace, thanks Laney
<oSoMoN> yeah, libreoffice is in universe
<oSoMoN> libreoffice-{writer,calc,draw,…} are in main
<willcooke_> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<willcooke_> nice one
<willcooke_> thanks
<Laney> and -aarm64 etc
<Laney> various flags available
<Laney> just noticed that my laptop didn't have any swap
<Laney> that probably explains why it becomes so dire from time to time
<Laney> weird thing is the installer made one but it wasn't formatted properly
<willcooke_> hrm.  The icon for characters (snap) on Bionic is missing
<Laney> is my drive dying /o\
<willcooke_> Laney, :((
<seb128> willcooke_, good that you have Ken next to you, poke until he fixes it :)
<willcooke_> seb128, hahaha!  That's what he said you'd say
<seb128> :p
 * willcooke_ logs a bug
<Laney> does have one here
<kenvandine> seb128: we can't win... if i force the app icon we don't get the themed icon
<seb128> willcooke_, kenvandine, also stable channel has 3.29.91 ...
<seb128> why no 3.30?
<Laney> hahaha
<Laney> poor ken
<kenvandine> but the themed icon name doesn't exist in the theme provided in bionic
<kenvandine> 3.30 hadn't been tagged when i updated them all
<kenvandine> it was behind iirc
<seb128> well, now it's there and we updated the deb before cosmic was out :)
<seb128> the icon situation thing sucks
<kenvandine> yeah, 3.30 was just tagged 2 weeks ago
<seb128> blame the yaru people for complaining about not having their themed icon
<seb128> :/
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> but it does look much better on cosmic that way
<seb128> I think having an icon on the LTS is more important than having a themed one is cosmic
<kenvandine> but i think our best bet for the short term is to use the app icon
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> i think characters is the only problematic one
<willcooke_> bug already logged: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-characters/+bug/1795560
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1795560 in gnome-characters (Ubuntu) "The 'gnome-characters' icon doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * Laney is lucky?
<kenvandine> i'll go back to the app icon today
<kenvandine> for characters
<willcooke_> imported to Trevinho FWIW: https://trello.com/c/sAV4sAjA/118-bug1795560-the-gnome-characters-icon-doesnt-work
<Laney> hope you got consent for that
<seb128> Laney, you are on bionic ? what theme do you use ?
<Laney> VM
<Laney> ambiance
<seb128> maybe the seeded snap is outdated
<seb128> well not maybe
<Laney> is that a seeded one?
<seb128> yes
<Laney> I installed it manually anyway
<Laney> wasn't on that system
<seb128> weird
<seb128> I've no explanation then
<seb128> what version of the snap do you have?
<Laney> 3.29.whateveritwas
<Laney> then I installed the edge one
<Laney> got a load of SRUs to install
<willcooke_> oh, I'm running proposed, if that matters
<Laney> want to bet whether one of these breaks it? :-)
<Laney> nah still works
<Laney> LUCKY ME!
<kenvandine> seb128: i updated characters to 3.30 too
<kenvandine> seb128: so i want to SRU the uuid fccache change for fontconfig to bionic
<kenvandine> so we can build snaps right from bionic proper
<kenvandine> seb128: what do you think about an SRU of 2.13.0 instead of just picking that change as a patch?
<kenvandine> i looked at just that patch, but there have been a number of little bug fixes since then related to the same code
<kenvandine> that are all in 2.13
<kenvandine> seb128: once we do that we can really look at building snaps with core18/bionic instead of the backports and xenial
<Trevinho> willcooke_: to me? Or Ken...
<Trevinho> I see is already fixed..
<willcooke> sorry Trevinho, I meant "Trello" ;D
<Trevinho> ahah
<seb128> kenvandine, it's tricky, font rendering is a complex topic and it's not impossible that the update creates problems or difference in rendering/fonts selection
<seb128> it's the sort of SRU that makes me nervous
<kenvandine> seb128: i know... but it helps keep snaps fast to start :)
<kenvandine> we could do some more extensive testing
<seb128> right, I understand that
<seb128> pass it by the SRU team for opinions?
<kenvandine> btw, we've built some snaps based on bionic and core18 :-D
<kenvandine> all working very well
<seb128> or maybe ask Steve if he's around, maybe he has an opinion
<kenvandine> but we need this before we can move forward
<kenvandine> sure
<seb128> he maintains freetype
<kenvandine> oh really
<kenvandine> i had no idea
<seb128> :)
<seb128> well, you could have a bionic backport ppa with that
<seb128> no?
<kenvandine> seb128: i don't want to require a PPA
<kenvandine> seb128: i want other snap packagers to just get the right thing
<kenvandine> until we have the build snap
<kenvandine> which will solve all the problems :)
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> i'll talk to steve
<seb128> I meant that you don't need to "block on that" to migrate to build on bionic
<seb128> bionic with ppa would still be better than xenial with larger ppa
<willcooke> hey robert_ancell
<robert_ancell> willcooke, o/
<willcooke> Just emailed you about a G-Software SRU
<robert_ancell> ok
<willcooke> and I wanted to ask a question about:
<willcooke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bolt/+bug/1798014
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1798014 in bolt (Ubuntu Bionic) "[sru] backport 0.5 release to bionic" [Critical,In progress]
<willcooke> nothing to do with you, but you might know
<willcooke> Do you think anything needs doing to raise the profile of that with the SRU team?
<willcooke> Is that status correct etc?
<seb128> willcooke, I'm looking at bolt, why not asking me?
<robert_ancell> yeah, this looks like something seb128 will know much more than me :)
<seb128> willcooke, for the record that pb and SRU has been discussed on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bolt/+bug/1795864
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1795864 in bolt (Ubuntu) "[ffe] Update to 0.5" [Medium,Fix released]
<seb128> also the tagging he did is of no use since the update is already in bionic-updates
<willcooke> seb128, because it's 10:19pm for you.  Log off.
<seb128> :p
<willcooke> also woo
<willcooke> thank you
<seb128> np
<seb128> thanks for reminding me
<seb128> I had it on my todo for the day to look at that problem
<seb128> I'm going to comment on the fwupd SRU bug now
<robert_ancell> seb128, did you also have logging off on your todo?
<willcooke> :D
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> let me use that word flexibility we have
<seb128> work
<seb128> I stepped out early, just finishing things I put on side in the afternoon
 * oSoMoN says good night, flexible-style :)
<seb128> k, on that note calling it a day
<seb128> 'night desktoper
<seb128> desktopers
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-10-26
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, ça va ?
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, bien et toi?
<jibel> Salut oSoMoN didrocks and all
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ça va !
<didrocks> salut jibel
<Laney> greetings
<didrocks> hey Laney
<Laney> hello didus rockus
<didrocks> :p
<Laney> how's it going?
 * Laney feels tired today, hope this tea starts doing a good thing soon
<didrocks> Laney: I'm feeling good, but tired as well (in a MIR-sea)
<seb128> ups, forgot to say hey on IRC
<seb128> I was just back from my morning errands than got interrupted by the phone
<seb128> also hunting for vitamines or such, I've a start of a cold :/
<didrocks> hey seb128, hope you get better and win the fight over week-end!
<seb128> thx
<seb128> I also blocked my back by walking in the stairs earlier
<seb128> #fridayfail
<didrocks> I think it's time for you to go back to bed before this day gets worse and worse :/
<didrocks> still time to pick the right decision
<seb128> haha
<Laney> moin seb128
<seb128> hey Laney, wie gehts?
<Laney> 😴😴😴😴😴😴😴😴😴😴😴😴 <- like that
<Laney> agreed with didrocks
<duflu> ⏰ morning ⏰
<didrocks> hey duflu
<duflu> ish
 * Trevinho and the classic can of worms.... https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/issues/7 (that was instead of 1 line change I proposed, to do it "right").
<gitbot> xorg issue 7 in xserver "Xserver crashes when ungrabbing pointer with touch events mask" [Opened]
<Trevinho> I propose to still going with that for our case, instead of providing fixed xorg, mutter and shell
<Trevinho> kenvandine, oSoMoN: you've some time to look at https://github.com/ubuntu/snapcraft-desktop-helpers/pull/164 ?
<gitbot> ubuntu issue (Pull request) 164 in snapcraft-desktop-helpers "desktop-exports: Fixes and improvements for XDG dirs generations" [Open]
<Trevinho> as without it some snaps might not use properly the runtime dirs (as when HOME != SNAP_USER_DATA  there are trobules)
<kenvandine> Trevinho: sorry, been meaning to do that this week
<kenvandine> Trevinho: but been quite busy here in SLC
<kenvandine> oSoMoN: can you look at that?
<oSoMoN> on my list, but won't get to it right now, context switching is killing me
<kenvandine> understand
<kenvandine> sorry i keep bugging you :)
<willcooke> morning all
<kenvandine> hey willcooke
<didrocks> hey hey willcooke
<jibel> morning willcooke
<oSoMoN> jibel, do you happen to have a list of known issues with the firefox snap, resulting from running the test plan?
<jibel> oSoMoN, I don't have such list
<k_alam> Trevinho: Hi, Please see if this can go through sru  https://code.launchpad.net/~khurshid-alam/unity-control-center/update-logo-for-cosmic/+merge/357530
<Trevinho> k_alam: I can'ty top approve, ask s_eb or l_aney for that
<k_alam> Laney: ? see above ^
<Laney> done
<k_alam> Thanks.
<Laney> goodnight, happy weekend all!
<Laney> safe travels back willcooke kenvandine
<willcooke> thanks Laney, happy weekend
<kenvandine> thanks Laney
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end everyone
<oSoMoN> and safe travel back home kenvandine and willcooke
<seb128> have a good w.e desktopers!
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-10-27
<anikras> hurricanehrndz, how can i hide /dev/loopX when I use df or fdisk
#ubuntu-desktop 2018-10-28
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, does the simple-scan snap need all the interfaces connected?
<kenvandine> robert_ancell: I think so
<kenvandine> Hopefully what's in edge works
<robert_ancell> kenvandine, tested and emailed results to you
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-10-21
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks and oSoMoN
<didrocks> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<oSoMoN> and good morning desktoppers
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<duflu> Hi seb128
<seb128> hey duflu & desktopers
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, didrocks
<seb128> did everyone had a good w.e?
<didrocks> salut seb128, ça allait et toi ?
<seb128> bon w.e en France, tranquille :)
<jibel> hi all
<dupondje> oSoMoN: I found some small minor typo in the README.Debian in firefox, I open a bug for this? Or can I just paste it here? :)
<didrocks> salut jibel
<oSoMoN> dupondje, pasting here is fine, thanks
<oSoMoN> salut jibel
<dupondje> oSoMoN: $ sudo aparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.@MOZ_PKG_NAME@
<dupondje> its apparmor_parser :)
<dupondje> took me at least 30 seconds before I realised why it didn't work lol :D
<oSoMoN> dupondje, I'll fix this right away, thanks
<oSoMoN> seb128, more or less… house got burgled while we were out for dinner on Saturday, not fun. Rest of the week-end was good though, spent quality time with my daughters yesterday, much needed to get over the hassle.
<seb128> oSoMoN, urg, sorry man :(
<seb128> that sucks
<seb128> did they steal much?
<didrocks> argh :/
<oSoMoN> not much, luckily they didn't touch my laptop
<oSoMoN> it's more the hassle of paperwork with the police and insurance company, and getting the windows fixed now
<oSoMoN> and my eldest's trauma, cause they entered the house through her bedroom
<seb128> :(((((
<didrocks> that's the more annoying part, indeed…
<oSoMoN> dupondje, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox.eoan/revision/1320
<oSoMoN> I'll now backport to the branches for other stable releases
<dupondje> :) Great, its very minor, but at least its fixed for next releases :)
<oSoMoN> yeah, details matter. thanks for reporting it!
<Laney> hey
<willcooke> hi all
<seb128> hey willcooke, Laney
<seb128> did you have a good w.e?
<willcooke> pretty good thanks
<willcooke> how about you seb128?
<seb128> w.e in France, good and relaxing
<seb128> a bit rainy, but nothing compared to .nl today :(
<duflu> Morning Laney and willcooke
<oSoMoN> good morning Laney, willcooke
<willcooke> I did a news review on Friday from the 19.10 articles:  All good.
<willcooke> I'll look again today
<didrocks> hey Laney, willcooke
<seb128> willcooke, did you find real reviews like ones? all the ones I saw/read were mostly factual/summary of the release notes
<seb128> e.g not much opinion from the reviewers/users
<willcooke> seb128, I found a few.  Jack Wallen (Tech Radar, or something like that) did a proper review.  But yeah, a lot of them rehased the release notes - and used the screenshots pack that I made, so they all had the same screenshots too.
<willcooke> Lazy journalists :)
<seb128> :)
<Laney> hey seb128 duflu oSoMoN didrocks
<Laney> weekend was nice, yeah
 * Laney hugs oSoMoN :(
<duflu> I feel there should have been some final editing and polish on the release notes, but mostly they're very useful even to us
<tjaalton> duflu: about the "HDR" bug.. so am I right that deep colour is first needed before media can show HDR content?
<duflu> tjaalton, kind of :)
<duflu> tjaalton, most people would want deep colour first, but it's not really a requirement
<tjaalton> it's a confusing topic, the intel guy asked me directly by email so I created the bug without knowing much about the topic nor having any (display) hw to support it
<tjaalton> actually I have the telly
<tjaalton> but aiui it needs hdmi 2.0 / dp 1.4
<duflu> tjaalton, maybe less confusing to just say yes it is a requirement. Because the latest HDR standards probably ask for 10-bit as a requirement (checking now)
<tjaalton> maybe I should drop the version from the topic
<duflu> I think my deep colour monitors are going to die of old age before I see deep colour on them :(
<tjaalton> hehe
<duflu> Because they're already old
<tjaalton> how old?
<duflu> Good question
<tjaalton> my monitor is at 8y now
<tjaalton> and was planning on getting a new one at some point, maybe during the next 6mo
<duflu> Several years, but probably not 8
<tjaalton> but seems impossible or very expensive to get a model which works for both photo management and games (which I don't play much, but would like to have the potential)
<duflu> Yeah, pick one
<duflu> but not both
<tjaalton> yep, cope with the tearing
<tjaalton> at least it'd look good
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<marcustomlinson> oSoMoN: ah so sorry! :(
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> hey duflu!
<ricotz> kenvandine, hi :), https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-sdk/merge_requests/7
<seb128> ricotz, kenvandine, can snapcraft?yaml use variables? it seems suboptimal to have the version coded like that in env tricks, would be easy to overlook changing it
<ricotz> seb128, I just followed existing things ;)
<seb128> ricotz, right, it was more a question for Ken (or marcustomlinson)
<ogra> seb128, you can use snapcraftctl set-version from inside the build steps of a part
<ogra> (reading a git tag or Version.h or whatever from a script to hand it to that command)
<seb128> ogra, that doesn't really adapted to that case though
<ogra> ok
<marcustomlinson> seb128: sure could probably use a single environment variable to store the version once
<oSoMoN> ricotz, FYI, I created focal branches for firefox, firefox-beta, and thunderbird
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers!
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: morning
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth
<didrocks> hey hellsworth
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: could you review this: https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-sdk/merge_requests/7
<hellsworth> sure looking at it
<marcustomlinson> I suspect you'll need to give the whole thing a rebuild and see if it works
<hellsworth> shoot. these changes are already merged in my branch but not in the community oneyet
<hellsworth> i was waiting to merge until i had all the things
<hellsworth> and i'm stuck on librsvg so marcustomlinson i was going to ask you for your advice there..
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: seb128 brought up a good point too that perhaps we should think of a cleaner way to update versions like that instead of writing '0.46' on 3 different lines. Perhaps a single environment variable per version? Not sure
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: no rush on that, take the time you need
<hellsworth> yeah a single env var is better for sure
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: no rush on the MR, no rush on the version number cleanup. You just got in, take it easy :)
<hellsworth> it's ok to rush a little tho :)
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi. ack
<hellsworth> marcustomlinson, when you have time could you take a look at the librsvg failure? it's still the same as i emailed. it's a rust thing and i think that https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/librsvg/commit/78219898d17440a41d21a206afa5a5d982dcbf9f is the reason for it. i just don't know how to compensate for this architecture change. there is no librsvg.pc file
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine: hey, did you see my recent comments on that drawing snap post? https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/drawing-snap-not-working/13669/12?u=marcustomlinson
<marcustomlinson> super weird
<hellsworth> i read through it and it is weird
<hellsworth> going off irc for a bit while i setup weechat because hexchat isn't doing it for me
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson: i did
<kenvandine> but the theme changes still only seem to affect snaps using gnome-3-32-1804
<marcustomlinson> right
<marcustomlinson> I'll carry on with it
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson:  my hunch is something to do with librsvg
<willcooke> night all
<hellsworth> kenvandine: marcustomlinson did i miss something about librsvg while changing irc clients?
<hellsworth> btw librsvg is the last bit to be updated in the build snap
<hellsworth> so i went ahead and merged the rest of the changes so ew can get it in the snap store
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> hellsworth: well, there something about a recent change in gtk-common-themes (adwaita and yaru) that is triggering a crash of snaps using gnome-3-32-1804
<kenvandine> but we can't reproduce it with gnome-3-28-1804
<hellsworth> oh right the drawing snap issue
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> marcustomlinson's test snaps are reproducing the same issue
<hellsworth> right
<marcustomlinson> kenvandine, hellsworth: maybe once we've figured out the librsvg issue in gnome-3-34-1804 we can see if the problem goes away by using the new 3.34 platform
<marcustomlinson> if so, we can backport it
<hellsworth> that sounds good
<marcustomlinson> hellsworth: I'll look at that librsvg thingy tomorrow
<hellsworth> i think that https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/librsvg/commit/78219898d17440a41d21a206afa5a5d982dcbf9f is the reason for the 3.34 librsvg build snap failures
<hellsworth> is there a way i can use maybe source-commit or something in yaml instead of a git branch/tag?
<hellsworth> if so, i could verify my hunch
<hellsworth> well let me go ask in #snapcraft..
<kenvandine> hellsworth: you could go back to the librsvg-2.44 source branch
<kenvandine> that would be before that change
<hellsworth> yep. i'm doing a bisect between the two branches to find the commit that breaks the build
<hellsworth> kenvandine: what is in the community/ubuntu/gnome-3-34-1804-sdk is all changes except librsvg (so it's still at librsvg-2.44)
<hellsworth> I thought finding the librsvg commit that breaks the build snap build would help discover the fix, so that we could potentially go to the newer librsvg-2.46 branch
<sarnold> I'm not sure the context, but one potential problem is new versions of librsvg are in rust, and rust targets fewer platforms than ubuntu; it's also possible that librsvg is using new language featuers faster than we can package up the rust toolchain that provides the features
<hellsworth> sarnold: the context is that this newer branch of librsvg won't build and fails with a rust failure. the reason could be any of those you mention.
<hellsworth> may be that we just hang out on the older librsvg-2.44 branch for a while
<sarnold> wow that's a lot of changes :(
<hellsworth> 241
<hellsworth> i can tell you that at least the first 120 changes don't break it :)
<hellsworth> oh my i was wrong about the number of commits
<hellsworth> its 1546 :(
<kenvandine> I would walk through them like 100 at a time :)
<kenvandine> when it breaks, then start narrowing the gap
<kenvandine> hellsworth: ^^
<hellsworth> yep thanks kenvandine, that's essentially what' i'm doing
<kenvandine> good :)
<hellsworth> and i have several systems at home doing this to try and speed it up
<hellsworth> lunchtime
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> enjoy
<hellsworth> you should not forget lunch too :)
<kenvandine> soon :)
<kenvandine> like 3 more usn refreshes to test :)
<kenvandine> there was quite a list today
<infinity> Is the ubuntu-canary image still meant to be a thing in focal?  If not, we should tear it out of cdimage.  If so, you need a package (well, a Packages.gz in an empty archive, at least) in your PPA to stop the build from exploding.
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-10-22
<pieq> duflu, hi! I'm reviewing the bugs I opened during 19.10 beta testing. Regarding this: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/1736, do you know what's the GNOME process usually? Do they leave all the bugs unassigned until it's taken by someone?
 * duflu looks
<duflu> pieq, yes exactly as you said
<pieq> duflu, ok, thanks!
<duflu> It's not affecting enough people for a developer to want to own it yet I guess
<pieq> duflu, yeah I can imagine.
<duflu> Made harder by the fact your dev machine would need a touchscreen... I wonder can you trigger it without one?
<pieq> duflu, even though, it's a bit ironic in a way. The "curtain" you have to lift to unlock your desktop in GNOME3 is here because of the touchscreen (cause using a mouse to lift it is really a pain)
<pieq> so I assumed they would be more proactive regarding touchscreen issues... but well.
<pieq> duflu, I don't know how the OSK is triggered. I know you cannot click on the keys with the mouse, so I don't think it could be used at all without a touch screen
<duflu> Well, if I was writing it I would make sure it was debuggable with a mouse *shrug*
<pieq> :)
<duflu> Morning mvo. The PulseAudio people would like some feedback (https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/pulseaudio/pulseaudio/issues/749)
<mvo> duflu: aha, right. yes, will do. I provided most logs already but not a debug log yet
<duflu> Thanks. I don't have working HDMI audio handy myself
<duflu> Though my DisplayPorts offer the HDMI audio sink, they don't trigger the bug
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<Wimpress> Morning o/
<oSoMoN> morning Wimpress
<duflu> Morning didrocks, oSoMoN and Wimpress
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu, oSoMoN, Wimpress
<Wimpress> didrocks jibel JIm Salter talks about Ubuntu 19.10 and ZFS on root in the Techsnap Podcast episode 414.
<Wimpress> https://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/136002/rooting-for-zfs-techsnap-414/
<Wimpress> ZFS discussion starts at 21m 20s
<didrocks> Wimpress: thanks! I'll listen to it during my daily exercise :)
<ackk> hi, I installed 19.10 a couple of days ago, nightlight doesn't seem to work anymore. how can I debug the issue?
<duflu> ackk, just subscribe to bug 1847551 :)
<ubot5> bug 1847551 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Mutter 3.34.1 broke Night Light, screen color profiles" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847551
<ackk> oh, I did search for night light, didn't find it
<ackk> thanks
<duflu> Yeah I usually think unresolved mutter bugs should have gnome-shell tasks so people can find them and save time/duplication
<duflu> But since a fix already exists for mutter it might cause confusion if people think I'm suggesting fixing gnome-shell instead
<Laney> hi!
<oSoMoN> hi Laney
<Laney> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey oSoMoN
<duflu> Hi Laney
<Laney> YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DUFLU
 * duflu falls off chair
<Laney> damn it, now I have to do that for everyone to be fair
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/447949360/buildlog_ubuntu_focal_amd64_ubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Laney> what
<duflu> exit 1
<marcustomlinson> morning desktoppers
<duflu> Morning marcustomlinson
<pieq> duflu, regarding LP #1847551, is there a fix planned to land soon in Ubuntu? I just noticed the exact same issue while testing Wayland on a device we have here
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1847551 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Mutter 3.34.1 broke Night Light, screen color profiles" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847551
<oSoMoN> good morning marcustomlinson
<duflu> pieq, it looks like we're waiting on upstream to complete a mutter 3.34.2 release. Unless someone wants to package a fix quicker
<pieq> duflu, got it
<duflu> It looks relatively big already, so hopefully soon
<duflu> Laney would know
<Laney> https://wiki.gnome.org/ThreePointThirtyfive
<Laney> Towards the end of November
<Laney> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII MARCUSTOMLINSON
<Laney> oSoMoN: do you know if something changed in snapd to make https://launchpadlibrarian.net/447949360/buildlog_ubuntu_focal_amd64_ubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz happen?
<duflu> pieq, Trevinho might want to do a sooner update of 3.34 since he's working on it upstream. Wait till he gets here
 * Laney picked you as the most likely person to know in here atm
<didrocks> (and not an innocent random victimà
<didrocks> )*
<oSoMoN> Laney, nope
<Laney> :(
<pieq> Laney, one month without night light, my eyes are gonna melt.
<oSoMoN> Ken would know, I suppose
<didrocks> pieq: easy, no screen at nights from now on! :)
<duflu> I say ask Marco because generally by the time I prepare a single fix SRU he usually has a multi-fix SRU ready to replace it
<pieq> didrocks, you're so healthy...
<didrocks> it's rather: do what I say, not what I do :p
<duflu> Yes it is the noisiest eoan regression I have seen
<duflu> subjectively
<Laney> We agreed it wasn't a rls bug for the team, but if someone wanted to propose an upload with the patch and see it through the process, it could still happen.
<Laney> mooooooooiiiiinnnnnn didrocks btw
<didrocks> heyyyyyyy Laney ;)
<Laney> didrocks: did you see the canary image failures? seems the PPA needs a focal package published
<didrocks> Laney: well, the image doesn't boot anyway, but let's open the focal archive in the PPA as it's easy enough
<Laney> alternative is to drop it from cdimage
<didrocks> Laney: we aren't sure yet what will happen, let's wait for the Vancouver's sprint output, until then, I'll just do a dummy small upload, thanks for the ping!
<Laney> okey!
<duflu> pieq, conclusion: No plan yet. So I might have a go at it before the end of the day
<duflu> Which for us is soon
<pieq> duflu, cool! Thanks :)
<duflu> Oh. I didn't realise it was Wayland only. That would be why it's low priority
<duflu> Still the noisiest regression though
<seb128> goood morning desktopers (from London today!)
<marcustomlinson> hey seb128
<seb128> Laney, thx for relaying that canary image ping from yesterday evening to didrocks :)
<seb128> hey marcustomlinson , how are you?
<Trevinho> seb128: hi,
<Laney> hi seb128
<Laney> didn't see any ping
<Laney> just failure emails
<seb128> ah ok, infinit_y asked on the channel in the evening about it
<duflu> Morning seb128 and Trevinho
<marcustomlinson> seb128: tired :P I woke up at 5 this morning, drove 50miles to accept a delivery at my parents house, and 50 back in time for work
<seb128> marcustomlinson, urg :(
<seb128> hey duflu, bonjourno Trevinho
<marcustomlinson> seb128: yourself? :)
<Wimpress> seb128: o/
<Wimpress> I'm sat at a hot desktop by the turing space :-)
<seb128> Laney, the snap issue you pinged Olivier about, could it be because we didn't open the stable/ubuntu-20 track for them yet?
<Trevinho> there are probably already few fixes that are sru material on shell / mutter, i will get few cherry picks ready (assuming .2 is not coming soon)
<Laney> seb128: no, that fails in a much more obvious way
<Laney> try like "snap download --channel=stable/ubuntu-20.04 gtk-common-themes" (it works)
<seb128> we are looking at it with W_impress
<seb128> Laney, do you know what command is returning the 'error: cannot validate seed:'?
<seb128> is that the check you added not long ago?
<Laney> snap debug validate-seed or something
<ricotz> hey desktopers :)
<ricotz> I am curious about https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-sdk/commit/3a906fe2ce99ec58f4327c25635d42aa1a1700ad#note_630137
<Laney> yeah, that's right
<seb128> Laney, Martin thinks the 20.04 track is missing and that install just fallback silently, refresh gives you an error
<seb128> when you try to refresh with the stable/ubuntu....
<Laney> why did we get builds previously then? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/focal/ubuntu/
<seb128> is the channel/track to use set somewhere and was just updated?
<seb128> or maybe you are right and it's not the issue
<Laney> it's computed by livecd-rootfs
<Laney> local CHANNEL=${3:-"stable/ubuntu-$(release_ver)"}
<Laney> and you can see it passed to snap-tool in the build log
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MtnTWyxKBH/
<Laney> channel is there
<seb128> Wimpress, ^
<seb128> (we are also in a meeting so looking on the side)
<Laney> Trevinho: just SRU a snapshot imho if you're looking at doing lots of picks
<Laney> oho, jbicha just said same on #debian-gnome :>
<jbicha> good morning
<Laney> o/
<Wimpress> seb128: https://github.com/intel/dptf
<seb128> Wimpress, thx
<Wimpress> dptfxtract is in the archive too.
<ricotz> seb128, hi :)
<ricotz> seb128, I am hoping you will have time for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vala/+bug/1803136
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1803136 in vala (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] Update to vala 0.40.17 in bionic" [Low,Confirmed]
<seb128> ricotz, hey, thx for the reminder, I will try to have a look today
<clobrano> morning all 0/
<clobrano> if any of you preferred the dark gnome shell, now it can be changed :)  https://github.com/ubuntu/yaru/pull/1578
<ricotz> seb128, that would be great, thanks!
<seb128> ricotz, k, just did it since it was easy enough :)
<seb128> hey clobrano , how are you?
<seb128> clobrano, nice one! :-)
<clobrano> hey seb128, I'm fine, yourself?
<seb128> I'm good, in London today and tomorrow for some meetings and next cycle desktop plans reviews
<ricotz> seb128, oh, so you will upload it?
<seb128> ricotz, it's uploaded now, needs SRU team review next
<ricotz> great!
<seb128> oSoMoN, I commented on bug #1849162 , one reason we didn't do it at the same is that we already have a calendar preinstalled (gnome-calendar)
<ubot5> bug 1849162 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Lightning extension should be installed and enabled by default" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1849162
<seb128> we can have the discussion on how they would overlap, but we should talk about it before adding it imho
<ricotz> seb128, sorry, could you point me to the uploaded package for me to follow? I would have expected it here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+queue?queue_state=1
<seb128> ricotz, sorry, I signed up with my Debian key, reuploading
<ricotz> ok
<ricotz> \o/
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, well I would love to snapshot, if it wasn't that I hate to make them.... In the sense that making it + pristine tar and stuff is a waste of time, or am I doing it wrong?
<Laney> ninja dist?
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, plus creating a fake tag, plus import, push three branches...
<Trevinho> but ideally I had just few commits in mind, but let me see
<Laney> what fake tag?
<Laney> think you are exaggerating just a little bit
<Wimpress> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1633319
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1633319 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "memory leak in indicator-datetime" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Wimpress> seb128: That is the bug I mentioned. Tagged as requested.
<Trevinho> Laney: well we need a 3.34+git34568790 tag to make gbp happy to import it, no?
<Trevinho> well, .1..
<Trevinho> anyways, I think i've to follow that rood
<Trevinho> road*
<didrocks> Wimpress: quite impressed about the Techsnap review, indeed. Accurate and deep dive :)
<seb128> Wimpress, thx
<Laney> Trevinho: sorry was looking into some ppc64el weirdness
<Trevinho> Laney: np
<Laney> it's ninja dist; gbp import-orig --upstream-vcs-tag=<the commit you disted at>
<Laney> https://salsa.debian.org/laney/mutter did it there for you
<Laney> enjoy
<seb128> Trevinho, I got that weird bug with the lockscreen being displayed over the session but not really
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, still in your slow machine right?
<seb128> same as the other day, screen autolocked on idle and and immediatly moved the mouse because I didn't want to have it locking
<seb128> yes
<seb128> looks like it's an issue when you try to prevent the locking by an action when it already kicked in
<Trevinho> seb128: so like stopping the idle..
<seb128> yeah
<Trevinho> seb128: try playing with gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.session idle-delay 1
<Trevinho> (i'm also doing it)
<seb128> Trevinho, so yeah, trivial to trigger here
<oSoMoN> seb128, re-lightning, that makes sense, I wasn't aware of the rationale
<Trevinho> seb128: ouch, I can't instead... mhmh, indeed some racing issue, can you give me access there via tmate?
<Trevinho> once in broken state
<oSoMoN> that doesn't prevent me from bundling lightning into the main thunderbird package, but maybe not enabled by default? that would be a good first step in the right direction
<Trevinho> well, just before either
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm in between meeting in the office, I will probably do that once I'm back, no hurry
<Trevinho> or if you don't want to install tmate in snap there's something similar... can't remember the name though
<Trevinho> sure
<seb128> oSoMoN, yeah, I think it's fine
<Trevinho> willcooke: do you remember the name of that? ^
<willcooke> reading
<willcooke> what was that for?
<willcooke> ohh
<willcooke> erm
<seb128> oSoMoN, adding it isn't going to add a new .desktop right? like looking in the overview for calendar would not list it?
<willcooke> teleconsole
<willcooke> Trevinho, seb128 ^
<oSoMoN> seb128, nope
<oSoMoN> lightning is a pure thunderbird extension, it's installed as a packed xpi file in /usr/lib/thunderbird-addons/extensions/, so no desktop files
<seb128> k, good
<ricotz> oSoMoN, hi, did you noticed localizations issues in thunderbird, exspecially names of default folders?
<oSoMoN> ricotz, yeah, that's a known bug, let me look up the number
<oSoMoN> bug #1847772
<ricotz> oSoMoN, ah, good
<ubot5> bug 1847772 in Mozilla Thunderbird "E-mail folder names are not localized in thunderbird 68" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1847772
<ricotz> oSoMoN, any concerns about this WeTransfer add-on?
<ricotz> personally I would not want to have it by default
<oSoMoN> ricotz, it's on by default in the upstream builds, so it kinda makes sense
<oSoMoN> but you have to explicitly opt-in to use it in the settings
<oSoMoN> so I think it's a fine balance
<ricotz> hmm, I tend to disable things which I don't use, but I see
<Trevinho> willcooke: thanks
<hellsworth> good morning desktopers!
<marcustomlinson> hey hellsworth
<kenvandine> Hello desktopers, meeting time!
<kenvandine> #startmeeting Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-10-22
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Oct 22 13:30:23 2019 UTC.  The chair is kenvandine. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-10-22 | Current topic:
<kenvandine> Roll call:  didrocks, duflu (out), hellsworth, jamesh (out), jibel, kenvandine, laney, marcustomlinson, oSoMoN, seb128 (out) , tkamppeter, trevinho, robert_ancell (out)
<marcustomlinson> o/
<Trevinho> o/
<oSoMoN> o/
<hellsworth> \o
<didrocks> o/
<kenvandine> let's get started
<kenvandine> we don't have rls-ff tracking reports yet, so we can skip those :)
<kenvandine> #topic rls-ee-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-10-22 | Current topic: rls-ee-bugs
<kenvandine> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-ee-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<kenvandine> anyone with opinions on bug 1845801
<ubot5> bug 1845801 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Automatic login fails and then all subsequent logins fail. Killing gnome-session-binary fixes it, or just not using automatic login." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845801
<kenvandine> sounds like it causes pain, but probably a corner case
<didrocks> I didn't have autologin issues when doing iso testing, I think Laney would know about the session handling maybe?
<didrocks> I'm wondering about the "do-release-upgrade" was rocky
<didrocks> so maybe a consequence?
<didrocks> I think duflu started engaging with them and added to the list, maybe he should continue following up?
<Laney> I can try it, I have an nvidia machine
<kenvandine> Laney: great
<Laney> it should be accepted if it's a real bug
<Laney> if i can't make it happen, will need to hand it off though
<didrocks> agreed
<kenvandine> the other incoming bug has been reported upstream
<kenvandine> duflu assigned it to himself
<Laney> link it?
<kenvandine> bug 1849135
<ubot5> bug 1849135 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Clicking Activities in the corner doesn't work in Xorg sessions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1849135
<kenvandine> sorry :)
<Laney> thx
<Laney> so one pixel doesn't work for clicking
<Laney> -1 for tracking imho
<kenvandine> agreed
<didrocks> -1 as well
<kenvandine> #topic rls-dd-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-10-22 | Current topic: rls-dd-bugs
<seb128> (it's the one pixel you end up if you throw your mouse to the corner I think)
<kenvandine> hey seb128!
<seb128> hey
<kenvandine> nothing for us in rls-dd-incoming
<seb128> (anyway, -1 is probably fine, there has been only one report so far)
<kenvandine> looks like duflu is looking into it anyways and he initially reported it upstream
<kenvandine> everything under rls-dd-tracking looks fine.  All either assigned or fix committed
<kenvandine> #topic rls-bb-bugs
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-10-22 | Current topic: rls-bb-bugs
<kenvandine> nothing incoming for us
<kenvandine> and everything tracking looks fine
<kenvandine> #topic update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-10-22 | Current topic: update_excuses_by_team.html#desktop-packages
<Laney> not open yet
<Laney> come back next week :>
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> yay
<kenvandine> #topic aob
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle | Desktop Team Weekly Meeting - 2019-10-22 | Current topic: aob
<kenvandine> One thing from me... Great release everyone!
<kenvandine> lots of positive press, loving it
<didrocks> yeah \o/
<hellsworth> woo!
<seb128> indeed, well done team, great release!
<marcustomlinson> :)
<kenvandine> and another note... sadly willcooke's last week
<marcustomlinson> :,(
<oSoMoN> you'll be missed willcooke
<didrocks> let's wish him the best for his next endover :)
<hellsworth> i wish you all the best willcooke
<kenvandine> just wish i could buy him another beer :)
<tkamppeter> Lots of people are helping us that it will go on in the future:
<tkamppeter> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1KWZTTXxB7nDCFtYIC6aUF36zN0lv0T7I
<kenvandine> seb128: i hope you are buying drinks tonight :)
<marcustomlinson> best of luck willcooke
<tkamppeter> all the best, willcooke!
<kenvandine> tkamppeter: where are those pictures from?
<seb128> kenvandine, sure, you should come :)
<tkamppeter> kenvandine, GSoC Mentor Summit this weekend.
<kenvandine> oh... right there in the folder name :)
<tkamppeter> These people have mentored students, so that we get new great people into free software community.
<tkamppeter> I am the one in the white OpenPrinting t-shirt in the middle.
<kenvandine> ok, last call for other business?
<Laney> yes
<kenvandine> tkamppeter: nicely placed, right in the middle
<kenvandine> :)
<tkamppeter> In the video in the end you see that it is shot with a drone.
<Laney> kenvandine: can you pls own fixing https://launchpadlibrarian.net/447954589/buildlog_ubuntu_focal_amd64_ubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz in one way or another?
<Laney> Wimpress and seb128 were looking into it
<Laney> but not sure anyone got very far
<kenvandine> sure
<hellsworth> what is that a build log of?
<kenvandine> focal image
<seb128> Martin though it was lack of stable/ubuntu-20.04 tracks enabling
<Laney> yes, it's not that though
<seb128> but Laney is pretty sure it's not
<seb128> we didn't poke further
<kenvandine> it's definately not
<seb128> so kenvandine is welcome to look :)
<kenvandine> i'll talk to mvo
<Laney> thx
<kenvandine> it downloaded both of those snaps
<Laney> it worked yesterday
<kenvandine> Laney: is there a bug to track this?
<Laney> no
<kenvandine> oh interesting
<kenvandine> Laney, seb128: I'll chase it down
<kenvandine> any more business?
<kenvandine> Laney: can you dig up a build log from yesterday's image?
<kenvandine> let's wrap up and save that for after the meeting
<kenvandine> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-desktop to: Home of the Desktop Team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam | For help or questions, try #ubuntu | Work (read-only for non-developers): https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Oct 22 14:00:49 2019 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-desktop/2019/ubuntu-desktop.2019-10-22-13.30.moin.txt
<marcustomlinson> thx
<Laney> the index is here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/focal/ubuntu/
<didrocks> thx
<willcooke> thanks for the well wishes all.
<kenvandine> Laney: thanks
<kenvandine> mvo: can you help look at seed validation issues in focal image builds?
<kenvandine> there is a newer revision of the calculator snap since the last successful image build
<kenvandine> but it connects to the same content provider
<kenvandine> which it thinks is missing
<mvo> kenvandine: looking, what snapd version is used?
<kenvandine> 2.41+19.10.1
<kenvandine> same version that succeeded
<kenvandine> build failed https://launchpadlibrarian.net/447954589/buildlog_ubuntu_focal_amd64_ubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz
<kenvandine> last success https://launchpadlibrarian.net/447812945/buildlog_ubuntu_focal_amd64_ubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz
<kenvandine> which was yesterday
<kenvandine> there are newer revisions of gnome-calculator and gnome-characters today
<kenvandine> gnome-calculator is what's failing
<mvo> kenvandine: gnome-calculator from edge?
<kenvandine> but those default providers are the same and the revisions for those haven't changed
<kenvandine> stable
<mvo> kenvandine: ok
<mvo> kenvandine: indeed, strange
<seb128> kenvandine, mvo, did the discussion stopped or moved to some other channel?
<mvo> seb128: I started looking but have no idea right now
<seb128> Laney, do you know how the glib/autopkgtest failure from the week before release resolved itself?
<mvo> seb128: I'm asking in the team before I digg deeper
<seb128> mvo, k, thx
<Laney> it worked after a retry
<seb128> Laney, I mean do you have any idea where the issue was coming from?
<seb128> it was not a simple retry, retries failed consistently for a while (see http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/g/glib2.0/eoan/i386)
<seb128> Laney, I'm asking because I opened an upstream issue and I would like to follow up/close with something better than 'it automagically stopped failing no idea why/what changed'
<Laney> no, I tried it locally and it worked, then I tried it on scalingstack manually and it worked, then I retried from autopkgtest and it worked
<Laney> if I have to guess it's some shit to do with removing the i386 kernel
<seb128> I though it might be but I don't understand how it autoresolved then
<seb128> oh well...
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> just couldn't get to a broken situation to have a look at all
<seb128> jamesh, kenvandine, I see that error coming back in journal log from random bugs,
<seb128> xdg-desktop-por[2912]: Failed to get application states: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.portal.Error.Failed: Could not get window list: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: App introspection not allowed
<seb128> is that a known issue/something we should look at?
<seb128> Trevinho, the rls post on discourse, you updated the status of the first bug assigned to you (thanks!) but there are some others bellow :)
<Trevinho> seb128: my ctrl-f only was finding that :o
<Trevinho> ah, actually... damn I thought it was mentioned in each name
<Trevinho> in each bug, the na,e
<Trevinho> name*
<seb128> :-)
<kenvandine> hellsworth: FYI https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+snap/gnome-3-34-1804
<kenvandine> i had it built a couple of hours ago
<kenvandine> it's in edge
<hellsworth> oh nice!
<hellsworth> thank you, kenvandine. i built it this morning to make sure it built ok with the new build snap changes and i guess i should have asked you to launch a proper build to get it into edge.
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-10-23
<jamesh> robert_ancell: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/reviews-are-shared-across-snaps-flatpaks-and-apt-packages/13505 <- is this something you can answer?
<jamesh> (even if the answer is just "this is just how gnome-software works, with reviews attached to upstreams rather than packagings")
<robert_ancell> jamesh, it's being done server side.
<jamesh> robert_ancell: I guess I'm conflating gnome-software and the review server then.  It sounds like something that could only be fixed by us either (a) not using the upstream review server, or (b) convincing upstream to not merge reviews for different packagings of an app
<robert_ancell> yeah, that's basically it.
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duflu
<clobrano> morning all 0/
<duflu> Morning clobrano
<clobrano> hey duflu :)
<didrocks> hey clobrano :)
<clobrano> hey didrocks, how are you?
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks, and you?
<clobrano> I'm good as well :), waiting for the summer to end here XD
<didrocks> here it's grey and rainy, summer is very far… :p
<Laney> o/
<lis> Laney: <3
<Laney> lis!!!!
<lis> hi laney :)
<didrocks> hey Laney, lis
<lis> good morning didrocks :)
<Laney> ahoy didrocks
<Laney> how are you both doing?!?!?!
 * lis just back from canada after 2 weeks vacation for thanksgiving
<lis> so, pretty good :)
<lis> how are you?
<didrocks> I'm good, thanks, yourself?
<Laney> YEAHHHHH
<Laney> doing pretty alreet
<Laney> we won the pub quiz last night 👍
<lis> how are the crops?  must be some interesting stuff around now
<lis> rad!
<duflu> Morning Laney and really morning lis
<Laney> urgh
<Laney> hey duflu
<Laney> we tried an experimental variety of corn
<Laney> which is blue coloured
<Laney> and i'm sorry to report that it tastes NASTY
<Laney> just go with a good ol' super sweet variety is my advice
<lis> duflu: it's more morning for laney, i think
<lis> Laney: interesting.  next you'll have to try all the different carrots.  those actually taste good regardless the colour
<clobrano> didrocks, it's a bit cloudy now, but with 23 degrees and till yesterday you can go swimming at the beach :D
<Laney> not had much success with carrots so far
<clobrano> hey Laney
<Laney> should persevere
<Laney> o/ clobrano
<Laney> I heard a documentary on the radio recently about all the different kinds of banana there are in the world
<Laney> seems like there's an exciting variety that we don't really get to see
<Laney> if only we could viably grow them over here
<didrocks> clobrano: waow :)
<clobrano> didrock, yeah I know, first world problem XD
<seb128> goooood morning desktopers
<lis> hi hi seb seb
<willcooke> hihihi
<lis> hey willcooke :)
<didrocks> hey willcooke
<seb128> hey lis, how are you?
<lis> jetlagged but happy :)
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme aujourd'hui?
<lis> how have you been?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi ?
<seb128> I'm good
<duflu> Morning seb128 and willcooke
<seb128> in London today
<seb128> hey duflu
<seb128> didrocks, ça va :)
<Laney> moin seb128
<seb128> lis, where are you?
<seb128> hey Laney
<seb128> Wimpress, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1848969 is new, I tagged this one instead of the old one
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1848969 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "src/date-time.cpp:171:GDateTime* unity::indicator::datetime::DateTime::get() const: assertion failed: (m_dt)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<seb128> it lacks info but it's likely a bug introduce in the port to the new e-d-s by the look of things
<seb128> Laney, ^ fyi, I think you did the code changes, unsure if you would be interested to poke at the segfault (once the bug has more info/a bt probably)
<Laney> I mean not really, ideally someone from one of the flavours that uses this component would maintain it
<Laney> but...
<Laney> if the desktop team wants to decide to own it in this way...
<Wimpress> Morning desktoppers o/
<seb128> hey Wimpress
<seb128> Laney, ok, no worry, I was mentioning in case you were interested, I don't think we need to own the issue as you said flavors can poke at it since they are the ones using the comoponent
<Laney> I'd be OK reviewing or advising someone but I think it'll be a bad message if we continue maintaining that stuff (IMO anyway)
<Laney> would rather have not touched it at in the first place ;-)
<Laney> hey Wimpress
<seb128> yeah, agreed on not maintaining it, I was a bit unsure about if it was a situation of "we break it, we fix it"
<seb128> but that would mean paying for being nice in the first place and fixing it rather than just demoting it and its rdependd to proposed for example
<Laney> problem is that ended up being the whole unity desktop
<Laney> or work to take that indicator out of it
<Laney> probably a bit of a fine line on this one
<Laney> bit like how Trevinh_o ends up fixing budgie for new mutter every cycle, we wouldn't want to have to own maintaining that as a result of needing to do this to push the ubuntu desktop on
<Laney> except in that case there is an upstream so it sort of works
<seb128> right
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<seb128> hey oSoMoN , how are you today?
<Laney> hey oSoMoN
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN
<willcooke> Wimpress, https://trello.com/b/uEut6bfN/ubuntu-desktop-1910-cycle
<Laney> that's in the topic ;-)
 * Laney eyes landscape
<oSoMoN> hey seb128, Laney, didrocks, willcooke
<oSoMoN> seb128, I'm good, but we had heavy rains last night and roads and trains are collapsed, it's a mess out there
<seb128> :(
<seb128> not your week
<oSoMoN> nope… I can't wait for next week, it can only get better
<Laney> :(
 * Laney hugs oSoMoN 
 * oSoMoN likes hugs
 * didrocks hugs oSoMoN as well
<Laney> PILE ON
 * seb128 piles on oSoMoN :)
<seb128> duflu, bug #1849135 some of the users state they also get the issue on wayland sessions
<ubot5> bug 1849135 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Clicking Activities in the corner doesn't work in Xorg sessions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1849135
<seb128> duflu, also I think we can drop the nvidia/disco shell backport task, we are probably not going to do another round of SRU for disco at this point since 19.10 is out
<duflu> seb128, I have not yet debugged the first issue so; sure. As for the second issue you read my mind again. I was going to ask to drop it
<duflu> I have seen upstream two possible causes for the non-clicking and only one was Xorg-specific
<seb128> k
<seb128> feel free to wontfix the disco issue if you have the bug number handy
<duflu> seb128, I've had a couple of disco fixes awaiting review for some weeks/months mentioned in my reports. I'll change them now
<seb128> thx
<duflu> Oh, singular now
<duflu> seb128, could you please reject it? I don't want to delete it and don't get the option myself https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+git/mutter/+merge/372984
<seb128> duflu, done
<duflu> Ta
<duflu> Weird you can't just close your own proposal
<duflu> No idea what the other disco issue was on my mind
<duflu> seb128, what shall we do with this? Is it waiting on the science team? https://salsa.debian.org/science-team/fftw3/merge_requests/1
<duflu> Also, good morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> good afternoon duflu
<seb128> duflu, I will give them a few more days to comment and upload to Ubuntu next week if they don't
<duflu> Thanks
<seb128> clobrano, re the sound theme/system-ready thing, the path used for lookup is $XDG_DATA_DIRS/sounds
<Laney> Trevinho: can you please SRUify the mutter bugs you are closing with that upload?
<clobrano> seb128, thanks. I'm on yaru session now, and $XDG_DATA_DIRS resolves (also) in /usr/share/Yaru, but this folder does not exist
<clobrano> while /usr/share/ubuntu exists but it's not in XDG
<clobrano> ^ but `/usr/share/ubuntu` doesn't have a sounds subdir :O
<seb128> that's not a sound dir
<seb128> right
<clobrano> oh, nvm, there's also /usr/share which has our sounds
<Trevinho> Laney: yeah, ok... I was waiting for the debian merge/upload in order to proceed with the ubuntu merges though
<Trevinho> but I see they're coming now
<Trevinho> :)
<Laney> it's all done babes
<Trevinho> ❤
<ackk> hi, is this the right place to ask about the chromium snap?
<seb128> clobrano, ok, poking around you it seems to work in the Yaru location after removing ~/.cache/event-sound-cache*
<seb128> ackk, hey, yes you can ask here though it's a dev channel and not an user support forum so depends of the question
<clobrano> seb128, okay, but it's working now in my system too. I don't know what kind of error I did previously
<clobrano> btw, the use case was to use a symlink in Yaru source and let meson install everything in the same place
<seb128> well it was not working for me when adding the file to Yaru until I removed the cache
<clobrano> it seems to work now
<clobrano> I see, but we are not using the Yaru location, everything is installed under `/usr/share/sounds/Yaru/stereo`
<clobrano> does this make sense?
<seb128> that's what I meant for Yaru location
<seb128> I created /usr/share/sounds/Yaru/stereo/system-ready.oga
<Laney> yeah, I think canberra remembers negative lookups
<oSoMoN> ackk, what's the question about the chromium snap?
<seb128> Laney, that's a bit unfortunate, it means existing users will not get their system-ready sound work unless we delete that cache for them?
<ackk> oSoMoN, hi, I was reading that chromium has experimental support for pipewire since 73, but I don't see the flag under chrome://flags. I was wondering if it's not detecting something because it's in the snap
<ackk> oSoMoN, tl;dr I wanted to try screensharing with wayland
<Laney> dunno, you'd have to look into the precise details of the cache
<Laney> but when is system-ready used apart from in the installer?
<seb128> Laney, isn't gdm supposed to be playing that as well once you get to the greeter?
<seb128> or is it a different sound?
<seb128> Laney, /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/libcanberra-ready-sound.desktop
<Laney> dunno
<Laney> but I hope that we don't bring back a sound on startup with this change
<oSoMoN> ackk, it's currently not built in the snap, but that's certainly something we could play with. Would you mind filing a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+filebug to track the feature request?
<seb128> ^
<seb128> Laney, not on login, but a beep when the greeter is ready, which is needed for blind users to know when they can type their password?
<ackk> oSoMoN, sure
<Laney> screen reader doesn't say anything in that case?
<seb128> I don't know offhand
<seb128> well, if it restore that beep and we don't want it then we need to change canberra I guess
<clobrano> seb128: > that's what I meant for Yaru location > Ok!
<seb128> or other option would be to change ubiquity to play installer-ready indeed and add this sound
<seb128> if we don't want gdm to play one and not distro patch canberra
<ackk> oSoMoN, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1849478
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1849478 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "(experimental) pipewire support not available" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> feel free if you want to check the other flavours
<oSoMoN> ackk, thanks
<ackk> oSoMoN, ty
<kenvandine> mvo: did you make any progress on the snap validation issue?
<hellsworth> good morning everyone!
<didrocks> hey hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi didrocks, how are things?
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> hi oSoMoN, hope you are well today :)
<didrocks> I'm fine, thanks, you?
<hellsworth> yeah ok. kind of tired but excited because this afternoon we're supposed to get lots of snow :D
<hellsworth> like 25cm
<hellsworth> i want to make a snowman if that happens
<didrocks> nice! :)
<didrocks> here is only about grey weather :/
<hellsworth> grey is nice too
<hellsworth> that's tea drinkin weather :)
<didrocks> heh, indeed :)
<mvo> kenvandine: sort of, I noticed that the default provide looks a bit odd now: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BJBBRkdcRQ/ - of course our error is terrible
<mvo> kenvandine: I suspect changing the default provider to a snap will fix the build issue
<kenvandine> weird... i wonder when that changed
<kenvandine> oh, maybe the move to the snapcraft extension
<kenvandine> mvo: it doesn't affect installation of the snap though
<kenvandine> https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/blob/master/snapcraft/internal/project_loader/_extensions/gnome_3_28.py#L69
<mvo> kenvandine: yeah, I think we split the ":" for historic reasons
<mvo> kenvandine: I think we (snapd) needs a better message at least
<kenvandine> sergiusens: ^^^
<kenvandine> https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/2763
<kenvandine> sergiusens: snaps built with the extension is breaking iso builds
<hellsworth> oh my that's not good
<kenvandine> hellsworth: good morning!
<sergiusens> kenvandine: darn, that logic was reviewed by  20 or so people, why is it breaking only now?
<kenvandine> Our first seeded snap that transitioned to the extension
<kenvandine> we transitioned to the extension in gnome-calculator master
<kenvandine> when they branched for gnome-3-34 and that landed in stable
<kenvandine> it broke the build
<kenvandine> sergiusens: the snap works fine, but validation fails
<sergiusens> kenvandine: validation from where, if these snaps are in the store too and certainly passed review?
<kenvandine> sergiusens: can we fast track that?
<kenvandine> yeah, snap lets you install them
<kenvandine> for historic reasons
<sergiusens> kenvandine: anyways, mind fixing the kde extension in the same PR
<kenvandine> but the validate-seed command doesn't pass them
<kenvandine> sure
<sergiusens> kenvandine: fastracking is going to make me miss some objectives you know :-)
<sergiusens> kenvandine: can you please create a similar PR for kde please?
<kenvandine> sergiusens: the kde one is confusing me
<kenvandine> is the slot name different?
<sergiusens> kenvandine: how so? Oh, yeah, they have multiple slots providing the same content
<kenvandine> kde-frameworks-5-plug seems to have a slot named kde-frameworks-5-core18-slot for the default provider
<kenvandine> mvo: if i'm reading this, the kde snaps need to be able to specify the slot for the default-provider
<kenvandine> as the slot name doesn't match the plug name
<kenvandine> mvo: plug=kde-frameworks-5-plug has default-provider = kde-frameworks-5-core18:kde-frameworks-5-core18-slot
<mvo> kenvandine: thanks, I will have a look at our code then
<kenvandine> so maybe validate-seed just needs to honor it
<mvo> kenvandine: that sounds like the validation code doesn't covers this
<kenvandine> or... the kde snaps are doing something bad :)
<mvo> kenvandine: indeed, let me have  a quick look
<kenvandine> thanks
<sergiusens> kenvandine: well, bad is that it was never documented or enforced, snapd might need to have to live with this now
<kenvandine> yeah, well i'm guessing snapd does the right thing when it's specified
<kenvandine> if it didn't something would have broken
<kenvandine> i'm guessing the validation code just doesn't handle that case
<kenvandine> but we'll let mvo sort that out
<kenvandine> sergiusens: in the gnome case the names match, so it isn't needed
<sergiusens> kenvandine: right, I don't mind removing it, but I would prefer to avoid fast tracking if possible
<kenvandine> yeah, understood
<sergiusens> kenvandine: I will fast track your change. Battery of tests does take 12 hours though
<sergiusens> I can start after the meetings end
<kenvandine> sergiusens: i just submitted a PR for the kde-neon extension
<kenvandine> completely untested :)
<kenvandine> Laney, seb128:  we found the problem with the image build
<seb128> kenvandine, oh, what is it?
<kenvandine> we need either a fix to snapd or snapcraft to land
<seb128> (sorry on a stupid and flaky airport wifi)
<kenvandine> gnome-calculator from the gnome-3-34 branch now uses the gnome-3-28 snapcraft extension
<seb128> is there a snapcraft change leading to a bug in the update of those snaps?
<kenvandine> the extension adds a default provider with the slot specified
<kenvandine> default-provider: gtk-common-themes:gtk-3-theme
<kenvandine> for example
<kenvandine> which is documented and snapd actually ignores everything after the :
<kenvandine> so it works
<kenvandine> but validate-seed fails it
<seb128> didrocks, I would welcome your input on bug #1849512 , I guess that's rather a bug in the 'backend' (adduser?) than in g-c-c if a bug at all
<ubot5> bug 1849512 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Creating a new user on top of ZFS filesystem does not create a new dataset for his home directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1849512
<seb128> kenvandine, oh ok
<kenvandine> seb128: i've submitted a PR to snapcraft to fix that
<kenvandine> but will take time
<kenvandine> i think mvo is working on fixing the validation code
<Laney> nice one
<kenvandine> so it doesn't fail the case
<seb128> how is snapcraft spposed to fix it?
<kenvandine> just not append the slot
<seb128> looks like a bug in the validation code in any case no?
<mvo> yeah, once I'm no longer in meetings I can start fixing this :)
<kenvandine> snapd actually only uses the snap name
<kenvandine> it discards the slot if it's specified
<kenvandine> but it is better if the extension doesn't specify it, since it isn't used
<kenvandine> but yeah, the real fix should be in the validation code
<kenvandine> it should behave the same everywhere
<didrocks> seb128: this issue is due to the user not having zsys installed
<didrocks> as we can't do anything magic without the magic having it :p
<didrocks> and as it's not seeded by default…
<seb128> kenvandine, thx for the status update!
<seb128> didrocks, I see, going to fix next cycle once zsys is promoted :)
<seb128> thx
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, the issue is people who did create users before this will never have the dataset created
<didrocks> let's see how many bug reports we'll close (it's already the 3rd report on this…)
<seb128> :(
<seb128> but yeah, not much we can do at this point
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> well, this was known and mentioned before the decision was taken, so, I can only comment on the bug for now
<didrocks> (done btw)
<seb128> thx
<seb128_> Wimpress, popey, do we have a policy about deleting post like that https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/call-for-testing-chromium-browser-deb-to-snap-transition/11179/165 ? It's just annoying to see those in middle of productive discussions... (sorry, on a flacky wifi pre-boarding my flight so I'm probably not going to stick around long)
<kenvandine> hellsworth: got a few minutes to see a common issue we run into and how to fix it?
 * kenvandine just hit a relatively common scenario 
<hellsworth> yes
<hellsworth> meet.google?
<kenvandine> nah
<hellsworth> oh ok
<kenvandine> gnome-nibbles just changed handling of some help files
<kenvandine> we'll talk in query
<infinity> kenvandine: Is anyone looking into (maybe with the help of snappy people, if it's as confusing to you as it is to me) why the desktop livefs suddenly fails to build?
<infinity> I can't fathom how it worked on the 21st and has failed since.
<infinity> Unless a snap was updated and is actually broken.
<infinity> Oh, gnome-calculator.snap was updated.  That might be the problem.
<Laney> infinity: Read about 1 hour ago in here (yes)
<infinity> Laney: Ah-ha.  Thanks.  I'll go back to not caring, then.
<kenvandine> infinity: yeah :)
<sergiusens> kenvandine: your validate PR needs a look
<kenvandine> sergiusens: thanks
<kenvandine> sergiusens: fixed
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-10-24
<didrocks> good morning
<duflu> Morning didrocks
<jibel> hi all
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<duflu> Trifecta
<duflu> Morning jibel and oSoMoN too
<didrocks> salut oSoMoN, hey duflu, jibel
<oSoMoN> hey duflu, didrocks, jibel
<seb128> goooood morning desktopers
<duflu> Mooorning seb128
<seb128> hey duflu, how are you?
<duflu> seb128, going well though slightly frustrated the day is cut short in 30 min ;)
<duflu> You?
<seb128> I'm good, a bit annoyed at the trolls users repeating the same rant daily on discourse though
<duflu> Well, haters are going to hate. But at the same time, sometimes a good point is made like launch speed
<duflu> It drives me crazy too
<seb128> the discussions or the startup time?
<didrocks> hey seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, en forme?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi ?
<seb128> duflu, haters can hate, there is just no reason we should have to deal with them on our discourse though, they can go hating on their user forums
<seb128> didrocks, ça va, j'suis rentré avec 1h de retard au final donc ça a été :)
<duflu> seb128, the startup time. I ignore trolls mostly, or report them when appropriate
<seb128> duflu, is it the calculator or other things? and how slow is it for you?
<didrocks> ça va, ça aurait pu être pire
<duflu> seb128, calculator, chromium, snaps in general
<duflu> Like other people I generally cold boot so it hits me all the time
<duflu> I don't want to complain though. I know we have plans to work on it further
<seb128> duflu, well it's going to have data from people who aren't trolls
<duflu> And I am writing an article that suggests how to approach it :)
<seb128> I do agree that the tradeoff for a calculator is probably not making sense
<seb128> but I didn't find it so annoying for bigger apps that are slow to start anyway
<seb128> like a few seconds more when I first start e.g my browser in the morning isn't really noticable to me
<Laney> morning!
<willcooke> moin
<clobrano> morning all 0/
<duflu> Morning Laney, willcooke, clobrano
<didrocks> hey Laney, willcooke, clobrano
<oSoMoN> good morning seb128, Laney, willcooke, clobrano
<seb128> lut oSoMoN, comment ça va aujourd'hui ?
<oSoMoN> mieux :) et toi?
<seb128> ça va :)
<dupondje> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Will-Cooke-Leaving-Canonical ! OH
<dupondje> Good luck willcooke  :)
<willcooke> thanks dupondje
<Laney> hi dupondje didrocks oSoMoN
<jibel> willcooke would do anything to make phoronix headline ;)
<willcooke> oy
<willcooke> :D
<dupondje> You could do a commit in wireguard also for that :D
<dupondje> hehe
<willcooke> :DD
<duflu> seb128, fyi bluez 5.51 works on eoan: https://git.launchpad.net/~bluetooth/bluez/log/
<duflu> So I would aim to get it into focal as soon as convenient
<ogra> willcooke, dude ! do i now need to join the desktop team to bring the smoke to the smoke tests ?
<willcooke> ogra, XD
<duflu> seb128, or just see bug 1849641
<ubot5> bug 1849641 in bluez (Ubuntu) "New upstream release: bluez 5.51" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1849641
 * duflu goes to make dinner
<Laney> new pulseaudio streams that firefox is creating are coming up muted for me :(
<seb128> Laney, :(
<seb128> popey, can we get that sibe39 guy banned from posting on discourse for $time?
<seb128> willcooke, ^ or you?
<ogra> +1
<ogra> or rather +1000
<Beret> so desktop notifications don't seem to disappear until I mouse over them - is that intended or a bug?
<ogra> funnily he actually listened to you and stopped posting on that one thread ... (to take over all the others that could potentially be about snaps :P )
<Beret> (this is 19.10)
<oSoMoN> +1 on banning that person, (s)he is starting to get on my nerves, so much time wasted reading their neverending complaints about snaps
<ogra> well, the last two posts look like copy/paste to random threads actually
<seb128> Beret, depends of the notifications, those flagged as 'urgent' stick there iirc. Also if you mouseovr the bubble it will not go away until you move the mouse away
<seb128> Beret, do you get the issue all the time/with any notification?
<Beret> the only notifications I get are from google calendar and it happens with all of those
<Beret> (on a regular basis I mean)
<ogra> Beret, isnt that a browser notification (i.e. not integrated at all with desktop notifications)
<ogra> (my gcal ones (coming from chromium) are not even themed)
<seb128> those could be coming from the browser or through eds/desktop integration
<ogra> right
<seb128> screenshot would help to tell
<ogra> they definitely stick (i turned them off in gcal)
<seb128> chrome/ium has an option to use the gtk theme for notifications
<ogra> would that adjust behaviour too ?
<ogra> seb128, https://imgur.com/a/Y1kUYN0
<ogra> they actually only go away if i click the X
<seb128> popey, thanks!
<popey_> yw :)
<sergiusens> kenvandine: morning, still have FAIL: test_extension (tests.unit.project_loader.extensions.test_gnome_3_28.ExtensionTest) failing
<kenvandine> sergiusens: sigh... looking :)
<teward> does the Desktop team have any say in the packaging of, say, Thunderbird?
<teward> because there's some major breakages in Thunderbird as is on 18.04 environments, and Thunderbird hasn't had updates since 60.* and is 68.* upstream now.
<oSoMoN> teward, yes, as a matter of fact I look after thunderbird in Ubuntu
<oSoMoN> and I'm working on backporting 68 to bionic (and xenial and disco)
<diddledan> if only there was a snap
<oSoMoN> I'd be interested in hearing about those "major breakages" though, if possible as bug reports
<teward> oSoMoN: they're mostly with 'third party plugins' ala Enigmail
<teward> so they don't get bugs here.
<teward> namely, Enigmail + TBird 60 == ERR:CRASH in all cases
<teward> can't use it
<teward> even the 'older' upstream releases of Enigmail (and yes I tried them)
<teward> oSoMoN: right now, I have a TBird 68 install running out of /opt/mozila/thunderbird/ to make my email and email with PGP work, as well as to support certain other things I need.
<teward> but i'm pretty curious on your progress (if you don't mind keeping me in the loop that'd be grand, or if you have a tracking bug for the progress I Can subscribe to that'd be great also)
<teward> oSoMoN: do we even package the Enigmail plugin?  I could have sworn at one point there was a package for it...
<mdeslaur> teward: I'm running thunderbird and enigmail from archive packages just fine
<teward> mdeslaur: right, but i don't use the archive package enigmail for reasons.  the problem here though is introduced with a second problem:
<teward> if you backport TBird 68 you need to also backport 2.1.2 / repackage it for the older releases
<teward> since < 2.1.2 doesn't have TBird 68 support
<mdeslaur> teward: yes, the enigmail package is usually updated along with thunderbird
<seb128> teward, I'm using tb60 and enigmail from the archive without issue...
<seb128> teward, you should report bugs about your problem, but your fact statement is boggus
<oSoMoN> teward, as mdeslaur said, you should use enigmail from the archive, that works well. And I'm updating enigmail to a newer upstream release along with thunderbird, indeed
<teward> oSoMoN: let me know when you provide those, because I ran into an issue with the packaged enigmail not liking gnupg2 at one point (which is why I went with upstream)
<oSoMoN> teward, thunderbird 68.1.2 and enigmail 2.1.2 are already in eoan, fwiw
<teward> oSoMoN: nice.  (I stick to LTSes on my major systems though)
<teward> glad to see it's in Eoan.
<teward> ... if i'm bored I might do an in-PPA backport, but i'm currently focused on nginx in server atm with some work to get it updated and get some FFes from the Release Team ahead of time
<teward> ... oh that reminds me, note to self reach out to the rest of the server team bigwigs... *goes to make notes to himself*
<seb128> there is also a thunderbird snap
<seb128> you might try 68 from the edge channel
<seb128> that should work on the LTS
<seb128> (it does lack translations though)
<oSoMoN> teward, I don't have a tracking bug, but you can subscribe to https://trello.com/c/cbm9DllY/237-thunderbird-6812-update
<oSoMoN> and it's high on my to-do list
<mvo> silly question - https://extensions.gnome.org/ tells me my native host connection is not detected, AIUI that means I need to install chrome-gnome-shell (?). is there a reason we don't do this by default?
<ogra> because we hate our users ...
<ogra> (same reason why we pre-seed snap packages in installs)
<ogra> :)
<seb128> mvo, security team hates it (with reasons) iirc
<seb128> mvo, also doesn't work with chromium now since it's a snap but I'm unsure what browser you use
<seb128> mvo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chrome-gnome-shell/+bug/1695565/comments/7
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1695565 in chrome-gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "[MIR] chrome-gnome-shell" [Undecided,Expired]
<Laney> Software can install them also
<hellsworth> morning everyone
<seb128> hey hellsworth
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> hiii :)
<mvo> seb128: thank you
<kenvandine> sergiusens: tests fixed for both PRs
<sergiusens> thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> sergiusens: there are a few unrelated failures when I run it locally
<kenvandine> But everything in extensions are pass6
<Laney> can't reproduce that rls bug I got assigned
<Laney> tseliot: would you mind looking at bug #1845801 please? tried with 390, 435 here and automatic login works :(
<ubot5> bug 1845801 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu Eoan) "[nvidia] Automatic login fails and then all subsequent logins fail. Killing gnome-session-binary fixes it, or just not using automatic login." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845801
<willcooke> night all
<teward> seb128: given I'm using US English I don't think translations are a concern there heh.
<teward> thanks oSoMoN
<teward> another question, does the Desktop team have any influence on the Network Manager GUI plugins for VPN(s)?
<om26er> is there a "blessed" python3.8 ppa by the desktop team or foundations team ?
<seb128> om26er, desktop no, I don't know about foundations
<seb128> teward, what's the question about VPN plugins?
<om26er> hmm, in that case, I'll try my chances with https://launchpad.net/~deadsnakes/+archive/ubuntu/ppa (fingers crossed)
<kenvandine> om26er: deadsnakes, what could go wrong :)
<om26er> I would build py38 from source but I need to use that in a snap and need it for all(most) arches ;-)
<teward> seb128: lack of the OpenVPN plugin's GUI allowing tls-version-{min,max}
<teward> which i discovered testing the same plugin in Debian Unstable and discovered it needing some attention locally because of Debian changing the TLS defaults in OpenSSL to lock it to 1.3 and disable tls 1.0-1.2 by default
<teward> (so if you can't pass tls version min/max to openvpn via the plugin to override it will fail to authenticate anywhere)
<teward> less of an issue since here in Ubuntu we don't intend on pulling in that default-TLS-version change (I checked with Security Team), but still relevant
<seb128> teward, try nagging #nm about getting https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/NetworkManager-openvpn/merge_requests/15 reviewed?
<teward> seb128: that's exactly the thing i manually patched in my Bionic xD
<teward> it needs that in Debian for an important-severity bug too
<seb128> teward, well, #nm would be the right channel to ask about getting it reviewed
<seb128> the changes landing upstream makes easier to get distro backports
<teward> true statement
<teward> seb128: dead channel seems dead though :p
<teward> i can say with certainty though the patches in that merge req don't break the package and work find out of the box with the version from Eoan/Focal.  Doesn't apply cleanly to the version in Bionic, so I just got mad and backported the entire thing in a PPA to Bionic xD
<seb128> teward, indeed, seems pretty quiet today, maybe some people are on holidays ... it might be worth pinging on the mp as well
<teward> seb128: yep I made a post about it being more critical to include since Debian Buster, so.
<seb128> thx
<teward> this said, the patch applied cleanly to 1.8.10 in Unstable, and worked well
<teward> it also worked in the Focal and Eoan and Bionic versions of 1.8.10 (Bionic's a backport in a PPA heh)
<teward> so I have first hand knowledge that this does indeed work xD
<sergiusens> kenvandine: are you still looking forward to a hotfix?
<kenvandine> sergiusens: yes
<kenvandine> I haven't seen a snapd fix
<kenvandine> sergiusens: even edge is fine
<sergiusens> kenvandine: is this for your docker magic?
<sergiusens> kenvandine: if so, it should be building on edge soon as I just merged it
<kenvandine> LP
<kenvandine> I can have my build use edge
<kenvandine> That's good enough
<sergiusens> ok, thanks, I will get this chugging, there are a lot of big changes on edge though ;-)
<sergiusens> hmm, TLS issues on our builder
<sergiusens> if they persist, this might take a bit longer
<sergiusens> kenvandine: currently building on edge -> https://code.launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/+snap/snapcraft
<sergiusens> kenvandine: if you want just the minor delta, we can talk about it if this doesn't work out for you
<kenvandine> Laney: I published a build of gnome-calculator built with the fixed snapcraft
<kenvandine> Laney: next image build should work
#ubuntu-desktop 2019-10-25
<oSoMoN> good morning desktoppers
<oSoMoN> happy Friday!
<Wimpress> Morning oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> hey Wimpress
<duflu> Morning oSoMoN and Wimpress
<oSoMoN> hey duflu
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> Bonjour didrocks
<jibel> hi all
<duflu> Hi didrocks and jibel
<oSoMoN> salut didrocks, jibel
<didrocks> salut jibel, oSoMoN, hey duflu
<mwhudson> oSoMoN: so sorry to have been so slack about rust and cargo
<mwhudson> oSoMoN: i have rustc done i think, just waiting for test builds and then will upload to the ppa
<mwhudson> cargo i have building for focal/amd64, testing in my ppa before backporting
<seb128> gooood morning desktopers, happy friday!
<didrocks> good Friday seb128
<seb128> lut didrocks, ça va aujourd'hui ?
<didrocks> ça va, et toi ?
<seb128> ça va, c'est vendredi :)
<duflu> Morning seb128
<oSoMoN> mwhudson, thanks! please ping me when it's all done (or mark the bug fixed)
<oSoMoN> salut seb128
<seb128> hey oSoMoN, duflu, how are you today?
<oSoMoN> I'm good. you?
<duflu> seb128, going well. BTW just published https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/boosting-the-real-time-performance-of-gnome-shell-3-34-in-ubuntu-19-10/13095
<duflu> I don't know if Markdown is used on other sites like insights but Martin mentioned he would help with cross posting
<Laney> hey
<duflu> Hi Laney
<oSoMoN> hey Laney
<didrocks> hey Laney
<seb128> oSoMoN, I'm good thanks
<seb128> hey Laney!
<seb128> duflu, nice
<Wimpress> Morning desktoppers o/
<Wimpress> duflu: Nice one!
<Wimpress> I'll get that shared on the socials :-)
<Laney> greetings duflu oSoMoN didrocks seb128
<Laney> et Wimpress
<Wimpress> Laney o/
<seb128> hey Wimpress, how are you? how was the webminar yesterday?
<Wimpress> Very well thanks. Had coffee and hot chocolate with my daughter before school today. So that was a great start to the day :-)
<Wimpress> Webinar went well. All the questions were desktop related :-D
<seb128> nice
<seb128> & nice as well, desktop \o/
<Wimpress> Thanks to didrocks and jibel for the prep yesterday.
<didrocks> Wimpress: how did the webinar go?
<Wimpress> didrocks: All good. No trickey quaestions.
<didrocks> excellent!
<Wimpress> One about "what is an upgrade from 19.04 fails, can I roll back"
<Wimpress> Used that as an opportunity to explain how ZFS/zsys is a great solution for avoiding wedged upgrades in the future :-)
<didrocks> yeah, perfect illustration
<jibel> Great to hear it went well
<duflu> ❤️🐄
<duflu> (COW = copy on write)
<didrocks> roh!
<oSoMoN> copy on write has its own emoji, what a wonderful world we live in
<Laney> kenvandine: no error message this morning, looks good ^_^
<pieq> duflu, oh, looks like a great article you just posted! The perfect treat to end a Friday :)
<willcooke> morning all.  Genuinely overslept this morning.
<Laney> hahah
<seb128> hey willcooke, getting in the spirit for the next few weeks? ;)
<duflu> Morning willcooke
<willcooke> I hope so seb128 :)
<willcooke> Afternoon duflu, great discourse post.
<mwhudson> oSoMoN: ok https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/rust-updates/+packages has everything building
<seb128> kenvandine, marcustomlinson, hellsworth, gnome-clocks snap started failing to build because it has a new build-depends on libhandy (which isn't part of bionic so should probably be built as a part)
<mwhudson> i think i should work on preparing the 1.38 / 0.39 updates soon before i forget how all this work
<Laney> tseliot: re-ping from yesterday ?
<popey> oSoMoN: morning - what's our rationale for not fully supporting touch in Firefox? (see https://twitter.com/killyourfm/status/1187662288783839232)
<seb128> popey, oSoMoN, it's bug #1697122 , fedora does it in their distro wrapper https://src.fedoraproject.org/rpms/firefox/blob/master/f/firefox.sh.in#_143
<ubot5> bug 1697122 in Mozilla Firefox "Package Firefox with MOZ_USE_XINPUT2=1 in environment to enable pixel scrolling with touchpad and touch gestures" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1697122
<popey> huh, interesting
<seb128> popey, comment #7/#10 on launchpad shows it has side effect/creates problem which is why upstream doesn't default to it either
<popey> thanks!
<seb128> np
<seb128> popey, the main issue seems to be https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1182700 and looks like it's a problem on X11 only, so probably less for fedora which defaults to wayland
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 1182700 in Widget: Gtk "Wheel scrolling periodically stops working with XInput2" [Normal,Reopened]
<duflu> That mozilla variable also doesn't perform anywhere as well as the Chromium implementation so there's another bug that hasn't beed logged yet(?)
<seb128> yeah, dunno if that one got reported
<popey> duflu: https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/10/25/wondering-why-ubuntu-1910-feel-so-much-faster-heres-your-answer/#27d9154b3f52
<popey> "excruciating detail" - well done! :D
<duflu> popey, thanks but it's Friday night so I will work toward logging off instead of reading the comment s:)
<popey> Wise :)
<tjaalton> tkamppeter: you uploaded an older n-m to bionic? (1.10.14-0u2 -> 1.10.6-2u1.2)
<tjaalton> or someone did
<tkamppeter> tjaalton, not me, I do not have upload rights on nm, but we settled on an agreement not doing the full upstream update, due to regressions.
<tjaalton> I'll just reject it from the queue
<tjaalton> oh
<seb128> tjaalton, can you review rygel/eoan please, I would like to see that in today if possible
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> tkamppeter: so there was an sru for 1.10.14 at some point and it got rejected? lp shows the diff against that one but the versions page shows 1.10.6
<seb128> tjaalton, yeah, that failed verification and we couldn't figure out a way to address the regressions so tkamppeter decided it was better to go with fix backports rather than the update
<seb128>  
<tkamppeter> tjaalton, yes, the first SRU got rejected.
<seb128> if anyone wonder about 19.10 reports lacking proper backtrace on e.u.c, that's being looked at
<seb128> it's due to launchpad / empty Contents-amd64.gz for eoan
<seb128> which the retracers use to know what dbg they need to install
<tjaalton> seb128: btw, not a serious issue, but it sometimes confuses me that desktop sru's don't use the "traditional" versioning, like adding .N to the packaging version ;)
<seb128> tjaalton, yeah, we are still inconsistant if versioning :/
<seb128> we should probably just follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Update_the_packaging
<tjaalton> rygel is fine :)
<seb128> :)
<tjaalton> and is accepted
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> jibel, did you hit bug #1849773 yourself? if so can you share the pdf it's happening with? I tried to dnd/select text in a few pdf without issue here
<ubot5> bug 1849773 in evince (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/evince:11:strstr:TextSelectionPainter::hasGlyphLessFont:TextSelectionPainter::endPage:TextPage::drawSelection:poppler_page_render_selection" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1849773
<jibel> seb128, I did
<jibel> unfortunately I cannot share the pdf, it contains sensitive information
<seb128> k, well if you can maybe extract one page that you can share with me only or something
<seb128> or if you find another one
<jibel> I cannot :) I'll try to find another one
<seb128> or at least describe in the bug what you do to trigger the crash. It seems to have to be with text selection, but is that just selecting? or then doing dnd or some aciton?
<seb128> thx
<jibel> I actually don't know what I did. I'll try to find a reproducer
<seb128> would be useful, thx
<seb128> brb, dropping of line while moving back to my office
<tseliot> Laney, looking
<seb128> jibel, I'm back, sorry I had to drop from IRC for a bit
<jibel> seb128, it's actually very easy to reproduce with the doc I have. Just try to select some text in the doc
<jibel> at least I can verify a fix
<seb128> k, I will try on a bunch of files see if I can find one triggering the issue
<jibel> I tried with dozens of pdf and it's the only one crashing
<Laney> thanks eds for notifying me about an appointment yesterday
<seb128> eds is always a bit lame with those reminders, the dialog which opens sucks as well, same with the shell handling of notifications. I had a 'one event' notification sticking on my lock screen today for a meeting from yesterday, it's just that I didn't clear the notification in the panel popdown thing
<Laney> feel like those eds popups shouldn't be showing, at least in shell sessions they should be integrated with the desktop itself in a nice way
<Laney> be a nice task to work on at some point :-)
<Laney> nope, you can't do 'cd' to change branches in git
<seb128> yeah, I'm unsure of the purpose of those dialogs, we already have notifications
<ogra> probably just adjust the text ? "you missed the following meeting yesterday:"
<seb128> is that something that is useful to tell users though?
<seb128> especially that in practice you probably didn't miss those
<Laney> seb128's troll detector needs readjusting
<seb128> it's friday, don't try to get complicated processing from me :p
<Wimpress> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/10/ubuntu-improves-gnome-shell-performance/
<Wimpress> duflu 👆
<seb128> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/evolution-data-server/issues/1
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> good everyone is aligned on this as being desirable
<seb128> I'm trying to understand what they think the UI provides that the shell doesn't
 * seb128 reads https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=780076 as well now
<ubot5> Gnome bug 780076 in general "Evolution's alarms / reminder notification dialog is terrible" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<RikMills> is the plan still for X by default in 20.04?
<seb128> yes
<RikMills> thanks :)
<kenvandine> seb128: thanks, i'll fix gnome-clocks
<seb128> kenvandine, thx, I started having a look but I could find a libhandy example, the few things that use it in debian don't have it enabled in the snap or the snap is outdated
<kenvandine> i have some snaps that use it
<kenvandine> i think fractal and drawing both do
<seb128> ah ok, good to know
<Wimpress> seb128 kenvandine I'll be 2 mins...
<tseliot> Laney, I'll see if I can reproduce/debug it here
<seb128> kenvandine, Wimpress, shrug, laptop crashed, rebooting...
<Laney> great, thanks tseliot
<hellsworth> kenvandine: do you want help with clocks?
<hellsworth> also morning everyone :)
<didrocks> morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> happy friday didrocks :)
<kenvandine> hellsworth: nah, you have enough on your plate and it's not urgent
<hellsworth> ok kenvandine, then i'll keep looking into evince
<oSoMoN> good morning hellsworth
<hellsworth> hey oSoMoN !
<willcooke> I've been putting this off all day, but I think it's probably time.  Bye bye desktoppers, love you!
<oSoMoN> noooooooooooooooooooes
<kenvandine> awe....
<kenvandine> he ditched us!
<oSoMoN> how rude
<kenvandine> hellsworth: don't waste your time on evince right now
<kenvandine> i haven't figured out why you ran into the weird slot/plug issue
<kenvandine> but i found another problem... i might have a patch to your extension branch soon
<kenvandine> hellsworth: if you can, go ahead and take a swing at adding libhandy as a part in gnome-clocks
<kenvandine> while i figure this out
<hellsworth> that is becuase snapd remembers taht i've installed evince with the gnome-3-28 extension (using 3.28 content snap) on this system before. if i install the new evince snap on a fresh vm, then snap connections only shows the 3-34 content snap
<hellsworth> so the real error is Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/home/heather/snap/evince/common/.cache/gdk-pixbuf-loaders.cache': No such file or directory
<kenvandine> hellsworth: yeah, but the snap-discard-ns should have fixed that
<hellsworth> hmm
<kenvandine> hellsworth: well, we have bigger issues with the evince build :)
<hellsworth> but i can use vms to test and get around that
<hellsworth> ok..
<kenvandine> so hang back on evince for now
<hellsworth> ok
<kenvandine> we need to inject a buildenv in the build
<kenvandine> via the extension
<kenvandine> you can probably snag the libhandy part in the build snap and add it to gnome-clocks to get that building again
<hellsworth> ok sure, so i'll go try to fix clocks with libhand then
<kenvandine> thanks
<hellsworth> kenvandine: it looks like gnome-calculator stopped working too (different reason though)
<hellsworth> gnome-calculator_gnome-calculator.desktop[3450]: gnome-calculator: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-3.so.0: cannot open shared object file
<kenvandine> hellsworth: what revision?
<hellsworth> kenvandine: gnome-clocks needs a newer version of gtk than the gnomre-3-28-1804 snap provides so i'm trying it with the 3-34 extension for the heck of it. might just need to add gtk into clocks too, which would make the size huge
<hellsworth> oh.. gnome-calculator  0+git.35c32b85-dirty
<hellsworth> :)
<hellsworth> let me try the stable version
<kenvandine> ah, local build :)
<hellsworth> yeah gnome-calculator from stable works just fine
<Laney> gnome-shell & mutter uploaded
<Laney> BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<hellsworth> have a good weekend!
<oSoMoN> have a good week-end everyone!
